# Whatz up with 4 door lowriders



## Edge 62

I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?


----------



## brian84corvette

I dont hate 4 door cars anymore.....
since I own one now
lol

realley its a time honored tradition.
cool cars are 2 door verts or ht. with no post.
they usualy have the most "status" of the other line of the same.

like a 2 door 64 chevy byscane will have a post.
a 2 door 64 chevy impala will not have a post.
impala = more desire / respect / envy

id build either one if I could get my hands on one
but now adays old cars are becoming more and more hard to find
so we are going to have to start building what every we can come up with - 4 doors / waggons / post cars ... ext...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

WELL TO ME IF ITS A CHEVY IT GOT TO BE A 2DR NO POST OR VERT, THE 4 DOORS MESS UP THE BODYLINES TO ME AND THE 2DOOR LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER :biggrin: I SEEN SUM 4 DOOR CHEVYS THAT LOOK GUD THO BUT! THE 2DR ARE WORTH MORE AT THE END :biggrin:


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 03:14 PM~18238190
> *WELL TO ME IF ITS A CHEVY IT GOT TO BE A 2DR NO POST OR VERT, THE 4 DOORS MESS UP THE BODYLINES TO ME AND THE 2DOOR LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER :biggrin:  I SEEN SUM 4 DOOR CHEVYS THAT LOOK GUD THO BUT! THE 2DR ARE WORTH MORE AT THE END :biggrin:
> *


YOU DO NOT HAVE A LOWRIDER. YOUR OPINION IS NULL.


----------



## mrgervais

Build what u wanna. A clean ass car is a clean ass car regardless.


----------



## Edge 62

For sure I feel the same way. But some of these car clubs want even let you in because its a 4 dr. Just dont make sence. If its pimp it dont matter if its got 12 drs.


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## rzarock

Plenty of 4 doors look good. They just have to be done right.


----------



## angelm75

it dont matter what other people think it's your money and your car. but it is true about 2 door more respected. but why would you want to be like everyone else. i got a 64 four door impala w juice and my wife has a 62 four door no post impala i get plenty of complimates about both. ttt


----------



## dutchone

For ME i think four door lowriders look good for only cadis, lincs, i seen a couple of four door cutlesses that were done up all the way and hella clean, and station wagons but now people are cutin them 2 doors like the 95 linc i seen wit to doors, blew my mind, but i wouldnt juice a four door chevy unless it was a early BOMB, astro van, or a station LOl in my opinon,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 5 2010, 06:16 PM~18238210
> *YOU DO NOT HAVE A LOWRIDER. YOUR OPINION IS NULL.
> *


HERES MY 4DR LAC


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 04:37 PM~18238904
> *HERES MY 4DR LAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YEA DAT!!

clean homie! i have a cadi too but its two door,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Aug 5 2010, 07:40 PM~18238925
> *YEA DAT!!
> 
> clean homie! i have a cadi too but its two door,
> *


THANKS , I GOT A 85 2DR FLEET TO :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone

ill take a 4 door lac right now too!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Aug 5 2010, 07:47 PM~18238961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill take a 4 door lac right now too!
> *


LOL 90 IT OUT HUH? HERE MY 2DR WEN I BOUGHT IT


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 04:53 PM~18239004
> *LOL 90 IT OUT HUH?  HERE MY 2DR WEN I BOUGHT IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man im looking for a front clip right now !!! but not in a rush! just got my set up so im good LOL


----------



## dutchone

ha ha thats another thing peaple wont exept you if you dont have a 90ed out front end, hell of people was tellin me to change it! i am LOL


----------



## lowdeville

The only 4 drs. I like are cars that weren't made in a 2 dr from factory(big-bodies),and bombs,otherwise it's a waste of time.


----------



## MINT'Z

whats wrong with 4 doors


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Aug 5 2010, 04:32 PM~18238879
> *For ME i think four door lowriders look good for only cadis, lincs,  i seen a couple of four door cutlesses that were done up all the way and hella clean, and station wagons but now people are cutin them 2 doors like the 95 linc i seen wit to doors, blew my mind,  but i wouldnt  juice a  four door chevy unless it was a early BOMB, astro van, or a station LOl in my opinon,
> *



ha LOL ok i take somthing back,4 door cheavys look good< Slammed !!!!! On air , like a lowrod, then i aprove, but no lowrider


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62+Aug 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18237777-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tons of you'll down there! And yes them hicks hate anyrthing clean that's not what they think a low should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 5 2010, 03:14 PM~18238190
> *WELL TO ME IF ITS A CHEVY IT GOT TO BE A 2DR NO POST OR VERT, THE 4 DOORS MESS UP THE BODYLINES TO ME AND THE 2DOOR LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER :biggrin:  I SEEN SUM 4 DOOR CHEVYS THAT LOOK GUD THO BUT! THE 2DR ARE WORTH MORE AT THE END :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah shut up *****!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrgervais_@Aug 5 2010, 03:17 PM~18238219
> *Build what u wanna. A clean ass car is a clean ass car regardless.
> *


Truth!


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 04:37 PM~18238904
> *HERES MY 4DR LAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT AINT LIFTED. :uh: STOCK ASS SHIT WITH CHINA WHEELS PENDEJO.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 5 2010, 09:41 PM~18239899
> *THAT AINT LIFTED. :uh: STOCK ASS SHIT WITH CHINA WHEELS PENDEJO.
> *


AHHHH FUCK YOU HATER ! THOSE 72 SPOKE DZ BITCH :biggrin: BUY U SOME


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 07:28 PM~18240402
> *AHHHH FUCK YOU HATER ! THOSE 72 SPOKE DZ BITCH :biggrin:  BUY U SOME
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 07:28 PM~18240402
> *AHHHH FUCK YOU HATER ! THOSE 72 SPOKE DZ BITCH :biggrin:  BUY U SOME
> *


 :0


----------



## SPL Explorer

There's nothing wrong wit 4 doors! I get chit sometimes but I dont care. Ive had a 81 Coupe and this 87 4 door and id rather have a 4 door now!
My Euroed 87...


----------



## dutchone

> There's nothing wrong wit 4 doors! I get chit sometimes but I dont care. Ive had a 81 Coupe and this 87 4 door and id rather have a 4 door now!
> My Euroed 87...
> 
> besidse cadies and Lincs, what else is there?
> how about a maditor? this my homies whip and it aint cut but hell its a four door on ds lol shit like this?


----------



## slangin cardboard

Still Riden :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 5 2010, 09:02 PM~18241312
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still Riden :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Esoteric

i usued to think like this site then someone posted up a 62 no post and that shit looked clean as hell been changed since. im also the only one on this site that doesnt like impala verts.


----------



## leo

Looks cool to me


----------



## leo




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 5 2010, 08:17 PM~18239187
> *The only 4 drs. I like are cars that weren't made in a 2 dr from factory(big-bodies),and bombs,otherwise it's a waste of time.
> *


x2 and wagons to me dont deserve to even be scrap cars :0


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 5 2010, 11:10 PM~18241391
> *Looks cool to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the sexiest 4 doors out there. 

no pillars look better when it comes to 4 doors imo


----------



## leo

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002a/19947_2...31_800505_n.jpg[/img]


----------



## Dylante63

I like the 4 door box caprices esp the brougham ones


----------



## leo




----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 5 2010, 09:18 PM~18241482
> *one of the sexiest 4 doors out there.
> 
> no pillars look better when it comes to 4 doors imo
> *



yeah Ok i have to agree lol dat shit is killin nem


----------



## dutchone

OOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEE :wow: what car is that?


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Aug 5 2010, 09:32 PM~18241615
> *OOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEE  :wow:  what car is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


63 skylark


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 5 2010, 09:37 PM~18241650
> *63 skylark
> *


thats SHiting!!

the skylarks making me want to go cut a foor door what ever LOL hurts to say buts its true LOl


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Aug 5 2010, 08:32 PM~18241615
> *OOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEE  :wow:  what car is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is not a Skylark. It's a '63 LeSabre.


----------



## illstorm

> *Esoteric  Today, 12:10 AM
> 
> i usued to think like this site then someone posted up a 62 no post and that shit looked clean as hell been changed since. im also the only one on this site that doesnt like impala verts.*


Dam I thought I was the only one!!! Only like them when the top is up!


----------



## Edge 62

Well I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one rolling in a 4 dr. So all you HATERZ just keep on hating. :twak:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 05:42 AM~18243269
> *Dam I thought I was the only one!!!  Only like them when the top is up!
> *


x2


----------



## peter cruz

*Nothing wrong with 4 doors. Just do your thing with your own flavor and that right there is what its all about.*


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 6 2010, 07:57 AM~18243877
> *Well I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one rolling in a 4 dr. So all you HATERZ just keep on hating.  :twak:
> *


So now we're haterz for letting your 4 door in our club? :roflmao: In my opinion, Lincolns, Cadi's and Bombs are the only respected 4 doors. Everything else gotta be a 2 door, ESPECIALLY AN IMPALA. You can put a million dollars into a 4 door impala and its still gonna be a parts car. It is what it is. But if 4 door impalas is what you like, then do it. Dont worry about what other ppl think. Its ur car.


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 6 2010, 10:25 AM~18245038
> *So now we're haterz for letting your 4 door in our club? :roflmao:  In my opinion, Lincolns, Cadi's and Bombs are the only respected 4 doors. Everything else gotta be a 2 door, ESPECIALLY AN IMPALA. You can put a million dollars into a 4 door impala and its still gonna be a parts. It is what it is. But if 4 door impalas is what you like, then do it. Dont worry about what other ppl think. Its ur car.
> *


thats what i said LOL i still go by that rule, but i wouldnt mind playing around cuttin somthing out of the norm and or seeing a nicly built four door,


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 6 2010, 10:25 AM~18245038
> *So now we're haterz for letting your 4 door in our club? :roflmao:  In my opinion, Lincolns, Cadi's and Bombs are the only respected 4 doors. Everything else gotta be a 2 door, ESPECIALLY AN IMPALA. You can put a million dollars into a 4 door impala and its still gonna be a parts. It is what it is. But if 4 door impalas is what you like, then do it. Dont worry about what other ppl think. Its ur car.
> *


Gets respect wherever it goes homie ive burnt the streets up from ga to tx in this thing and believe me i have got just as much respect in it as i have in my 64 2dr


----------



## gordobig818

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 04:37 PM~18238904
> *HERES MY 4DR LAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Caddys & Lincolns Are The Only 4 Door LOWRIDERS Actually Worth Fixing up Looks GOOD BRO!
OH & THE IMPALA THAT LOOKS GOOD 4 DOOR IS MY BAGGED 96SS LOL.
THE OLDER 1's 2 DOORS ONLY! 4 DOORS GOOD FOR PARTS CARS. I PAST UP a CLEAN 59 IMPALA 4 DOOR Couldnt Picture it being Bad ass. ONLY RAT ROD Maybe. My 2 Cents :biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 6 2010, 12:25 PM~18245038
> *So now we're haterz for letting your 4 door in our club? :roflmao:  In my opinion, Lincolns, Cadi's and Bombs are the only respected 4 doors. Everything else gotta be a 2 door, ESPECIALLY AN IMPALA. You can put a million dollars into a 4 door impala and its still gonna be a parts. It is what it is. But if 4 door impalas is what you like, then do it. Dont worry about what other ppl think. Its ur car.
> *



I still just dont get it. Yall have got a killer club thats why we were trying to get in. But I guess a rule is a rule but opinions should not be made a rule. Lowriding is about cars, and family NOT how many doors you got. But hey that just my opinion :h5: We still digging CERTIFIED RIDERZ


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 6 2010, 11:49 AM~18245689
> *I still just dont get it. Yall have got a killer club thats why we were trying to get in. But I guess a rule is a rule but opinions should not be made a rule. Lowriding is about cars, and family NOT how many doors you got. But hey that just my opinion :h5:  We still digging CERTIFIED RIDERZ
> *


What up Edge ain't nothing against u homie that's just how the club get down. B4 we joined Certified me, chucc and rawsixoness was gonna joine another club but chuc and raw got 22's on they sixty ones and the club said they had to have 13's or 14's so we just kept it pushing and didn't trip or look bac :biggrin: Shit the best thing 4 u and carey to do is Prob just start ya'll own club and set ya'll own rules....... :thumbsup:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by deesta_@Aug 6 2010, 03:10 PM~18246248
> *What up Edge ain't nothing against u homie that's just how the club get down. B4 we joined Certified me, chucc and rawsixoness was gonna joine another club but chuc and raw got 22's on they sixty ones and the club said they had to have 13's or 14's so we just kept it pushing and didn't trip or look bac  :biggrin:  Shit the best thing 4 u and carey to do is Prob just start ya'll own club and set ya'll own rules....... :thumbsup:
> *



I think thats what we are going to do. We will keepin touch and NO hard feeling. :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

YO YO , I SEE MY MAN EDGE DONE GOT HIM A HELLA TOPICS GOIN AND HES A STILL A NEWBIE ON L I L 

WHAT UP EDGE , WHAT SHAKIN CHUCC AND DEESTA .... YEA WE STILL DIGGIN CERTIFIED ,,,,,, BUT MOST CLUBS SAY FAMILY FIRST ???? WHERE DOES THIS RULE FIT IN ... HE CHOSE THIS 4 DOOR CAR BECAUSE IT WAS MORE CONVIENT FOR HIM , HIS WIFE AND 3 KIDS TO ROLL IN ... THUS MEANING " FAMILY FIRST" ISNT THIS WHAT SOME CLUBS TEACH .. IM 32 AND BEEN INTO LOW RIDING SINCE 12TH GRADE AND CAN VOUCH FOR THE STANDARDS 2 DOORS UPHOLD ,,, BUT ITS A FAMILY AFFIAR FOR US NOT A SPORT .
YEA I KNOW I GOT A TWO DOOR BUT IT WS A DEAL FOR MY RAG TOP ... NOW I WANNA HEAR HOW EVERYONE WILL TALK ABOUT THAT . .YEA I GAVE UP A CONVERT THATS WAS WAYYYYYY WORTH BUILDING AND DRIVEABLE FOR A HT ... THERES A TOPIC STARTER . TO MY HOMIES ON THE CALI COAST " CERTIFIED" BOYS YOULL ALWAYS BE HOMIES IN SC ...... SEE YOU TOMORROW EDGE


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 6 2010, 02:41 PM~18246954
> *I think thats what we are going to do. We will keepin touch and NO hard feeling. :biggrin:
> *


That's the bizzness :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## deesta

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 6 2010, 03:13 PM~18247186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO YO , I SEE MY MAN EDGE DONE GOT HIM A HELLA TOPICS GOIN AND HES A STILL A NEWBIE ON L I L
> 
> WHAT UP EDGE , WHAT SHAKIN CHUCC AND DEESTA ....  YEA WE STILL DIGGIN CERTIFIED  ,,,,,,    BUT MOST CLUBS SAY FAMILY FIRST ???? WHERE DOES THIS RULE FIT IN ... HE CHOSE THIS 4 DOOR CAR BECAUSE IT WAS MORE CONVIENT FOR HIM , HIS WIFE AND 3 KIDS TO ROLL IN ... THUS MEANING " FAMILY FIRST"  ISNT THIS WHAT SOME CLUBS TEACH ..    IM 32 AND BEEN INTO LOW RIDING SINCE 12TH GRADE AND CAN VOUCH FOR THE STANDARDS 2 DOORS UPHOLD ,,, BUT ITS A FAMILY AFFIAR FOR US NOT A SPORT .
> YEA I KNOW I GOT A TWO DOOR BUT IT WS A DEAL FOR MY RAG TOP ... NOW I WANNA HEAR HOW EVERYONE WILL TALK ABOUT THAT . .YEA I GAVE UP A CONVERT THATS WAS WAYYYYYY WORTH BUILDING AND DRIVEABLE FOR A HT ... THERES A TOPIC STARTER . TO MY HOMIES ON THE CALI COAST " CERTIFIED" BOYS YOULL ALWAYS BE HOMIES IN SC ...... SEE YOU TOMORROW EDGE
> *


What up loc


----------



## SCdroptop64

SHYT HOMIE . SOS ON THE EAST ... AYE D .. HW BOUT WE WELD DEM REAR DOORS UP WE TRYIN TO GET DOWN WITH YOU CATS ..LOL


----------



## SCdroptop64

AYE EDGE , READY TO HEAR SOME ZZZT ZZZZT ON THAT DUECE FOUR DOOR . IM READY .
WE SHOULD START BUILDING YOUR RACK NEXT WEEK , I DOWN LIKE FOUR FLAT 155/80/13S' WITH LEAKIN SPOKES


----------



## Firecracker

Here's a few shots of my 62 Impala 4-door. I'm just getting started on it and i'm focusing on making it a driver. Doing work on the engine, transmission and front end right now. Tomorrow the powerglide comes out and I start putting in a new TH350.


----------



## illstorm

> *big C  post Today, 01:59 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that 4 saying something.


----------



## illstorm

> *CHUCC
> post Today, 01:25 PM
> my opinion, Lincolns, Cadi's and Bombs are the only respected 4 doors. Everything else gotta be a 2 door, ESPECIALLY AN IMPALA. You can put a million dollars into a 4 door impala and its still gonna be a parts car. It is what it is. But if 4 door impalas is what you like, then do it. Dont worry about what other ppl think. Its ur car.*


Shit the only reason Lacs and Lincolns are respected cause dudes had no choice if u wanted to lowride a Lac past 85 and 90 all u had was 4 doors. *"Respected" Now that's funny!!*How many them 70's and early 80's Broughams with no updates still get *"respect"*. The same with Lincolns! Nobody was fucking with 4 door Lincolns in the 80's, and very few in the 90's. Now with only 4 doors models, cats wanna act like this shit is the standard and a *"respected"* move in lowriding! Thats whats fucking wrong with tha game! from the switch extensions 2 tha frame shit all looks same. And any deviation is considered lame!! 







> *"Old School lowriders cared less about the canvas focusing more on there style and design in the pursuit of the a masterpiece"-THE ART OF LOWRIDING*


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 07:20 PM~18248579
> *Shit the only reason Lacs and Lincolns are respected cause dudes had no choice if u wanted to lowride a Lac past 85 and 90 all u had was 4 doors. "Respected" Now that's funny!!How many them 70's and early 80's Broughams with no updates still get "respect". The same with Lincolns! Nobody was fucking with 4 door Lincolns in the 80's, and very few in the 90's. Now with only 4 doors models, cats wanna act like this shit is the standard and a "respected" move in lowriding! Thats whats fucking wrong with tha game! from the switch extensions 2 tha frame shit all looks same. And any deviation is considered lame!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Aug 6 2010, 07:34 PM~18248063
> *Here's a few shots of my 62 Impala 4-door.  I'm just getting started on it and i'm focusing on making it a driver.  Doing work on the engine, transmission and front end right now.  Tomorrow the powerglide comes out and I start putting in a new TH350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That what Im talking about ! I am digging it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCdroptop64

AYE AYE OK AYE AYE OK ...... DGE I DID SOME LOOKIN ON TE WEB , HERES HAT I GOT FOR YA ... IM DIGGIN ALL OF THESE . SEE YOU AT 1 MANE


----------



## SCdroptop64

DAMN SON I HATE A WIRELESS KEYBOARD , CANT TYPE WORTH A SHIT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## SCdroptop64

TTT


----------



## illstorm

> * SCdroptop64
> post Today, 08:30 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Diggin the color color Scheme. Gives it that Og classic look


----------



## angelm75

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 7 2010, 06:30 AM~18250867
> *AYE  AYE  OK  AYE  AYE    OK  ...... DGE I DID SOME LOOKIN ON TE WEB , HERES HAT I GOT FOR YA ... IM DIGGIN ALL OF THESE .    SEE YOU AT 1 MANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey homie where did u find that vert four door. i want to do the same to my car i need more info????


----------



## SCdroptop64

AYE BRO . ITS A FULL TIME CONVERT . THEY JUST HAD THE TOP CUT .... UNLESS YOU HAVE ANOTHER CAR TO DRIVE WHEN IT RAINS NONEED TO CUT THE TOP OFF


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 7 2010, 09:25 AM~18251593
> *Diggin the color color Scheme. Gives it that Og classic look
> *


The orange and green look real good . :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 6 2010, 08:20 PM~18248579
> *Shit the only reason Lacs and Lincolns are respected cause dudes had no choice if u wanted to lowride a Lac past 85 and 90 all u had was 4 doors. "Respected" Now that's funny!!How many them 70's and early 80's Broughams with no updates still get "respect". The same with Lincolns! Nobody was fucking with 4 door Lincolns in the 80's, and very few in the 90's. Now with only 4 doors models, cats wanna act like this shit is the standard and a "respected" move in lowriding! Thats whats fucking wrong with tha game! from the switch extensions 2 tha frame shit all looks same. And any deviation is considered lame!!
> *



The reason 93-96 lacs and 98+ lincolns are respected is because they were designed as 4 drs.....they weren't an after thought. I think they're alright......but they still cant fuck with 2dr traditional lowriders.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 7 2010, 02:36 PM~18252921
> *The reason 93-96 lacs and 98+ lincolns are respected is because they were designed as 4 drs.....they weren't an after thought. I think they're alright......but they still cant fuck with 2dr traditional lowriders.
> *


They may have been manufactured that way but you could always make yourself one if you are that hard up on a 2 door.


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 7 2010, 04:49 PM~18252988
> *They may have been manufactured that way but you could always make yourself one if you are that hard up on a 2 door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man if only i could find one of those it would turn heads :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 7 2010, 03:49 PM~18252988
> *They may have been manufactured that way but you could always make yourself one if you are that hard up on a 2 door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That goes for any 4 dr, especially the ones that also came out as a 2dr models

But in that case, just buy a 2dr instead. Which brings us full circle to why 4 doors can't fuck with 2 doors :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 7 2010, 05:30 AM~18250867
> *AYE  AYE  OK  AYE  AYE    OK  ...... DGE I DID SOME LOOKIN ON TE WEB , HERES HAT I GOT FOR YA ... IM DIGGIN ALL OF THESE .    SEE YOU AT 1 MANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hell yeah,.,.those are perfect PARTS CAR,.,.wish i had that 4 door so i can strip it n build a two door,.,.,. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

old school 4 doors just look off to me,.,.i do have 2 4 door riders though but they late 80's n 90;s,.,.

a 4 door impala = parts


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Aug 6 2010, 05:34 PM~18248063
> *Here's a few shots of my 62 Impala 4-door.  I'm just getting started on it and i'm focusing on making it a driver.  Doing work on the engine, transmission and front end right now.  Tomorrow the powerglide comes out and I start putting in a new TH350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that car looks good man,.,.now imagen how much better it would look if it only had to doors,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 7 2010, 04:19 PM~18253410
> *that car looks good man,.,.now imagen how much better it would look if it only had to doors,.,. :biggrin:
> *



haha LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 7 2010, 02:49 PM~18252988
> *They may have been manufactured that way but you could always make yourself one if you are that hard up on a 2 door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man they fucked that lincoln up with those wack ass mirrors :yessad:


----------



## Edge 62

I just think Im going to start my on car club and call it CERTIFIED 4 . The frst rule to the club would be no 2 dr. :biggrin:


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 7 2010, 05:47 PM~18253770
> *I just think Im going to start my on car club and call it CERTIFIED 4 . The frst rule to the club would be no 2 dr.  :biggrin:
> *



thats a clean name too!!


----------



## Edge 62

:biggrin:


----------



## Firecracker

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 7 2010, 06:19 PM~18253410
> *that car looks good man,.,.now imagen how much better it would look if it only had to doors,.,. :biggrin:
> *


Just imagine how much better off you would be if you knew how to spell the number two rather than misusing a preposition! Also, imagine if you could actually spell the word imagine. Ohhhhh, score one for the nerd with the four-door!


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Aug 7 2010, 08:09 PM~18253850
> *Just imagine how much better off you would be if you knew how to spell the number two rather than misusing a preposition! Also, imagine if you could actually spell the word imagine. Ohhhhh, score one for the nerd with the four-door!
> *



I love it !!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Aug 7 2010, 06:09 PM~18253850
> *Just imagine how much better off you would be if you knew how to spell the number two rather than misusing a preposition! Also, imagine if you could actually spell the word imagine. Ohhhhh, score one for the nerd with the four-door!
> *



take yo ass some were LOL ****** get beat up for that shit were im from


----------



## SCdroptop64

yo firecracker that shit is hard son , phukit , to me a impala is a impala ., yea 2 doors are worth more but its all impala love baby . rep thats shit mane


----------



## SCdroptop64

HERES ME AND MY HOMIE EDGE'S IMPALAS TODAY ,,,,, REPPIN THE DIRTY SOUTH ...


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 7 2010, 08:00 PM~18254372
> *HERES ME AND MY HOMIE EDGE'S IMPALAS TODAY ,,,,,  REPPIN THE DIRTY SOUTH ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pic. We just took some today too


----------



## BIG DIRTY

FUCK EM HOMIE, BUILD IT DOGG, FOOLS HATE ALL THEY WANT, JUST DO IT HOW YOU WANT TOO.

WE WERE GONNA SUICIDE THE DOORS LIKE THE 63'S, BUT WHEN I GOT INTO THE COSTS, I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT, WISH I WOULDA KEPT THE OTHER HANDLES TO JUST SAY FUCK YOU TO ALL THE HATERS.... :cheesy: 

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## illstorm

> *BIG DAWG
> post Yesterday, 05:36 PM
> 
> 
> The reason 93-96 lacs and 98+ lincolns are respected is because they were designed as 4 drs.....they weren't an after thought. I think they're alright......but they still cant fuck with 2dr traditional lowriders.*


Big Dawg that made as much since as chicks with dicks. In 1964 Chevy sold 536,000 four-door sedans compared to the Impala and Impala SS sport coupe which sold over 442,000. *Yea After thought!* As far "can't fuck with a 2 door traditional" it depends on who U ask. 









Look it here! Another parts cars (facetious :biggrin: )


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 7 2010, 11:46 PM~18255226
> *Big Dawg that made as much since as chicks with dicks. In 1964 Chevy sold 536,000 four-door sedans compared to the Impala and Impala SS sport coupe which sold over 442,000. Yea After thought! As far "can't fuck with a 2 door traditional" it depends on who U ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look it here! Another parts cars (facetious :biggrin: )
> *


What's your point?

Notoriously the camaro and mustang in v6 trim have outsold their v8 counterparts. But we know when the designers are on the drawing board with (pre 2010) aerodynamics, weight balance, and suspension it's geared towards the v8. After that slap on a v6 and downgrade parts here and there and sell the cool factor of the SS, Z28, GT, etc to the people who can't afford it. It's economics.

Now apply that to four doors, granted the price wasn't that different (back then, it is now) but pricing isn't the only aspect of affordability.


And that's a station wagon! That's a whole different story.


----------



## illstorm

> *BIG DAWG
> Posted Today, 02:28 AM
> What's your point?
> Notoriously the camaro and mustang in v6 trim have outsold their v8 counterparts. But we know when the designers are on the drawing board with (pre 2010) aerodynamics, weight balance, and suspension it's geared towards the v8. After that slap on a v6 and downgrade parts here and there and sell the cool factor of the SS, Z28, GT, etc to the people who can't afford it. It's economics.
> Now apply that to four doors, granted the price wasn't that different (back then, it is now) but pricing isn't the only aspect of affordability.
> And that's a station wagon! That's a whole different story.*


I see the degree of simplicity I was aiming 4 has missed it mark, allow me 2 reiterate. Car manufactures have always produced greater numbers of economy base cars than there HP/ Luxury counterparts. Ask Dodge about that 2 dr Charger SRT8 or Chevrolet about that 2dr Impala SS. Fuck it ask your why did the big block muscle cars die off giving way to 4 & 6 cylinder front wheel drive sub compacts (What up ricers). Over-stand Big Dawg lowriders had no choice but to accept 4 door Lincs and Lacs because thats all the manufactures were giving us. Just like these cats with them 4 dr classics. U work with what U you can Get!


----------



## Firecracker

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Aug 7 2010, 09:33 PM~18254263
> *take yo ass some were  LOL ****** get beat up for that shit were im from
> *


Haha. I thought it would be funnier to pick apart the grammer rather than get mad at the comment.


----------



## CHUKO 39

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 7 2010, 09:35 PM~18254903
> *Nice Pic. We just took some today too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST LIKE PEOPLE DONT LIKE FOUR DOORS I MYSELF AM OK WITH THEM IF THERE FIXED UP RIGHT BUT THAT RIDE WITH BIG RIMS :thumbsdown:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

that 61 tight dont hate cuz its clean :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 39

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 8 2010, 11:15 AM~18257178
> *that 61 tight dont hate cuz its clean :biggrin:
> *


IT IS CLEAN IM NOT HATING ITS JUST THOSE RIMS


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 8 2010, 10:22 AM~18256601
> *I see the degree of simplicity I was aiming 4 has missed it mark, allow me 2 reiterate. Car manufactures have always produced greater numbers of economy base cars than there HP/ Luxury counterparts. Ask Dodge about that 2 dr Charger SRT8 or Chevrolet about that 2dr Impala SS. Fuck it ask your why did the big block muscle cars die off giving way to 4 & 6 cylinder front wheel drive sub compacts (What up ricers). Over-stand Big Dawg lowriders had no choice but to accept 4 door Lincs and Lacs because thats all the manufactures were giving us. Just like these cats with them 4 dr classics. U work with what U you can Get!
> *


Haha! Only thing I missed was your need for grandiloquence.

Again, it's economics.

I disagree. These weren't the only full chassis rwd cars manufacturers were offering. People took a liking to them because they're better looking and thus more desirable. Period!

Look at the crown victoria and grand marquis........they can't hold a candle to the town car. Just like the roadmaster and caprice against the fleetwood. 

It's cool people can hook up whatever they want......but I don't get why they act blindsided when people don't like their less desirable cars, try to start a movement, change the game, etc.


It's pecking order, it exists in anything and everything.


----------



## bigtroubles1

My for door clean as hell


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Aug 7 2010, 06:09 PM~18253850
> *Just imagine how much better off you would be if you knew how to spell the number two rather than misusing a preposition! Also, imagine if you could actually spell the word imagine. Ohhhhh, score one for the nerd with the four-door!
> *


hey FIRECROTCH,.,.dont worry bout my spelling,.,.we on lay it low 

dont care bout that,.,.as long as our point gets thru thats all that matters,.,.

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## lowlowlow

For most done up 4 doors I see, I can respect the work and the look, but the first thing I think is "Damn, it would look so much better as a 2 door."


----------



## bigtroubles1

If some one would rather see me in a two door than donate one to me


----------



## SCdroptop64

YO YO , HEY EDGE HERES YOU SOME MORE FOUR DOORS TO GET YOU HYPE , CHECK EM  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :worship: :drama: :werd:


----------



## 61deville

Gotta love a clean ass 4 door!


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 61deville_@Aug 8 2010, 08:30 PM~18259510
> *Gotta love a clean ass 4 door!
> *




:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## RawSixOneSS

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Aug 8 2010, 11:22 AM~18257230
> *IT IS CLEAN IM NOT HATING ITS JUST THOSE RIMS
> *


if you dont like big rims thats cool but i Rather have the rims then a 4 door :twak:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39+Aug 8 2010, 10:53 AM~18257053-->
> 
> 
> 
> JUST LIKE PEOPLE DONT LIKE FOUR DOORS I MYSELF AM OK WITH THEM IF THERE FIXED UP RIGHT BUT THAT RIDE WITH BIG RIMS  :thumbsdown:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try getting some rims instead of asking ppl to photoshop some wheels on your
> car :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 39_@Jan 8 2010, 09:20 PM~16231675
> *COULD YOU THROW SOME 100 SPOKE 13S WITH SOME WHITE WALLS AND PAINT IT BLUE HOMIE I WANT TO SEE HOW IT WOULD LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RawSixOneSS

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 8 2010, 08:32 PM~18260532
> *Try getting some rims instead of asking ppl to photoshop some wheels on your
> car :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


where that at the junk yard :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :buttkick:


----------



## CHUKO 39

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 8 2010, 08:32 PM~18260532
> *Try getting some rims instead of asking ppl to photoshop some wheels on your
> car :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I GOT RIMS HOMIE YOU DONT EVEN KNO ME AND THAT RIDE WASNT EVEN MINE I WAS GUNA GET ONE LIKE IT SO I JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW IT WOULD LOOK


----------



## CHUKO 39

> _Originally posted by RawSixOneSS_@Aug 8 2010, 08:34 PM~18260558
> *where that at the junk yard  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :buttkick:
> *


 :twak: :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Aug 8 2010, 10:36 PM~18261619
> *I GOT RIMS HOMIE YOU DONT EVEN KNO ME AND THAT RIDE WASNT EVEN MINE I WAS GUNA GET ONE LIKE IT SO I JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW IT WOULD LOOK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

Found another 4 door topic :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=548776&st=0


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 39_@Aug 8 2010, 10:36 PM~18261619
> *I GOT RIMS HOMIE YOU DONT EVEN KNO ME AND THAT RIDE WASNT EVEN MINE I WAS GUNA GET ONE LIKE IT SO I JUST WANTED TO SEE HOW IT WOULD LOOK
> *




 homie dont trip off the shit talkin that goes round here,.,.

just talk shit bacc or laugh it off,.,.but yeah wit that picture somone had to say something,.,.lol.


----------



## aphustle

[/quote]


:wow: ,,.yup thats nice and clean,.BUT,.i can only picture a lil 70 year old grama

DRIVING THAT CAR AROUND,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## RawSixOneSS

>


 :wow: ,,.yup thats nice and clean,.BUT,.i can only picture a lil 70 year old grama

DRIVING THAT CAR AROUND,.,. :biggrin:
[/quote]
help i need bengay







\
:barf:


----------



## R00STER




----------



## Edge 62

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## illstorm

> *BIG DAWG  Yesterday, 03:45 PM
> Haha! Only thing I missed was your need for grandiloquence.
> 
> Again, it's economics.
> 
> I disagree. These weren't the only full chassis rwd cars manufacturers were offering. People took a liking to them because they're better looking and thus more desirable. Period!
> 
> Look at the crown victoria and grand marquis........they can't hold a candle to the town car. Just like the roadmaster and caprice against the fleetwood.
> 
> It's cool people can hook up whatever they want......but I don't get why they act blindsided when people don't like their less desirable cars, try to start a movement, change the game, etc.
> 
> 
> It's pecking order, it exists in anything and everything.*


1."Your need for grandiloquence." -*What do U expect, I'm a lowrider* :biggrin: 

2."I disagree. These weren't the only full chassis rwd cars manufacturers were offering. People took a liking to them because they're better looking and thus more desirable. Period!"- *Absolutely True! But your argument negates the history in the tradition Lacs and Lincs have within the lowriding community. (Grandiloquence alert :biggrin: )1 more again! As we educated southern country folk like 2 say!! If U are a old school lowrider who rides nothing but 2 dr Lacs. After 1985 this is what u got." Production, 1985–1988. Body style(s), 2-door coupe ... In 1985 the DeVille was downsized. *










*Now u could either fall back R look in a different direction. Like this* 









3."Look at the crown victoria and grand marquis" -*I'd so much rather not. Have not had my starbucks yet.
* 

4. "It's cool people can hook up whatever they want......but I don't get why they act blindsided when people don't like their less desirable cars, try to start a movement, change the game, etc."- *Saving the best 4 last. Respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A man once said "I'm not into lowriders but I do admire and respect the quality, commitment and passion you put into your rides"It's laughable how quick cats tag U as a hater 4 not conforming. But perfectly acceptable and encouraged when u on some 4 door classic shit. *

a."Less desirable" - *Again it depends on who u ask. One mans trash is another mans treasure.* ( What up Chcc  )


> *CHUCC  Today, 01:44 AM
> 
> Found another 4 door topic
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=548776&st=0 *


b."Try to start a movement, change the game, etc."- , *Pescos, cragars, knockoffs, body mods, Fenners,Pintos,Frame Wraps,g-bodies,chrome everything,monster locks,Coil overs, air bags,big bodies, chinas, painted rims,digital dashes, 97 inches. looks 2 me like the game has already changed!! *


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 9 2010, 01:44 PM~18264569
> *1."Your need for grandiloquence." -What do U expect, I'm a lowrider  :biggrin:
> 
> 2."I disagree. These weren't the only full chassis rwd cars manufacturers were offering. People took a liking to them because they're better looking and thus more desirable. Period!"- Absolutely True! But your argument negates the history in the tradition Lacs and Lincs have within the  lowriding community. (Grandiloquence alert :biggrin: )1 more again! As we educated southern country folk like 2 say!! If U are a old school lowrider who rides nothing but 2 dr Lacs. After 1985 this is what u got." Production, 1985–1988. Body style(s), 2-door coupe ... In 1985 the DeVille was downsized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now u could either fall back R look in a different direction. Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3."Look at the crown victoria and grand marquis" -I'd so much rather not. Have not had my starbucks yet.
> 
> 
> 4. "It's cool people can hook up whatever they want......but I don't get why they act blindsided when people don't like their less desirable cars, try to start a movement, change the game, etc."- Saving the best 4 last. Respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A man once said "I'm not into lowriders but I do admire and respect the quality, commitment and passion you put into your rides"It's laughable how quick cats tag U as a hater 4 not conforming. But perfectly acceptable and encouraged when u on some 4 door classic shit.
> 
> a."Less desirable" - Again it depends on who u ask. One mans trash is another mans treasure. ( What up Chcc  )
> 
> b."Try to start a movement, change the game, etc."- , Pescos, cragars, knockoffs, body mods, Fenners,Pintos,Frame Wraps,g-bodies,chrome everything,monster locks,Coil overs, air bags,big bodies, chinas, painted rims,digital dashes, 97 inches. looks 2 me like the game has already changed!!
> *


----------



## Edge 62

Yall fools are going in DEEP on this 4 door topic. My point is an OG impala is a 2 dr. but there are still some pimped out 4's too. So lets not start up an BIG RIOT aginst 4 drs.. That would make a bad ass GANGLAND episode. :machinegun: :guns: The 2's and 4's go at it again :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 9 2010, 11:44 AM~18264569
> *1."Your need for grandiloquence." -What do U expect, I'm a lowrider  :biggrin:
> 
> 2."I disagree. These weren't the only full chassis rwd cars manufacturers were offering. People took a liking to them because they're better looking and thus more desirable. Period!"- Absolutely True! But your argument negates the history in the tradition Lacs and Lincs have within the  lowriding community. (Grandiloquence alert :biggrin: )1 more again! As we educated southern country folk like 2 say!! If U are a old school lowrider who rides nothing but 2 dr Lacs. After 1985 this is what u got." Production, 1985–1988. Body style(s), 2-door coupe ... In 1985 the DeVille was downsized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now u could either fall back R look in a different direction. Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3."Look at the crown victoria and grand marquis" -I'd so much rather not. Have not had my starbucks yet.
> 
> 
> 4. "It's cool people can hook up whatever they want......but I don't get why they act blindsided when people don't like their less desirable cars, try to start a movement, change the game, etc."- Saving the best 4 last. Respect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A man once said "I'm not into lowriders but I do admire and respect the quality, commitment and passion you put into your rides"It's laughable how quick cats tag U as a hater 4 not conforming. But perfectly acceptable and encouraged when u on some 4 door classic shit.
> 
> a."Less desirable" - Again it depends on who u ask. One mans trash is another mans treasure. ( What up Chcc  )
> 
> b."Try to start a movement, change the game, etc."- , Pescos, cragars, knockoffs, body mods, Fenners,Pintos,Frame Wraps,g-bodies,chrome everything,monster locks,Coil overs, air bags,big bodies, chinas, painted rims,digital dashes, 97 inches. looks 2 me like the game has already changed!!
> *


1. I'm just letting you know, I'm not easily dazzled. Southern folk? I'm a lowrider from South Texas and got a little education myself. :biggrin: 

2. How is my statement of people gravitating towards a better looking car negating anything? It's the end of the line for you if you're into 2door lacs. It went the way of the bombs, impalas, caprices, etc. If you're an old school Chevrolet only lowrider in '98 what are you going to buy?

But this is where it gets funny, because you're setting up your own arguments and then attacking them. How did we go from the 93-96 body style back to the 80's again?

3. I'd so much rather not.
- Now we're getting somewhere. It's the same reason people would rather look at the 2dr variation if available.

4. a. True but there's a little problem. Having a 4 door lowrider is like running back up the driveway of the person who just junked it and asking for compliments. Truth 2010!


----------



## R00STER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh:


----------



## Firecracker

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 8 2010, 05:02 PM~18258300
> *hey FIRECROTCH,.,.dont worry bout my spelling,.,.we on lay it low
> 
> dont care bout that,.,.as long as our point gets thru thats all that matters,.,.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I'm just messing with you anyway. From the little bit of time i've spent on lay it low, i've seen that what's important is to talk about the number of doors on a car, talk about cheap off brand knock offs, and post pictures of lady gaga(that thread made no sense at all.) It's just like any other forum, a place to go to talk about a common interest, and to talk shit to people that you will never have the chance to meet so you don't have to worry about confrontation.
Happy to be here.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## SANCHEZ

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Aug 5 2010, 06:51 PM~18239481
> *ha LOL ok i take somthing back,4 door cheavys look good< Slammed !!!!! On air , like a lowrod, then i aprove, but no  lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 9 2010, 08:16 PM~18268112
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 9 2010, 03:40 PM~18265567
> *Yall fools are going in DEEP on this 4 door topic. My point is an OG impala is a 2 dr. but there are still some pimped out 4's too. So lets not start up an BIG RIOT aginst 4 drs.. That would make a bad ass GANGLAND episode.  :machinegun:  :guns:  The 2's and 4's go at it again  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *



yo edge you crazy man , lmao " gangland" episode . you stupid foo . lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R00STER

:0


----------



## SCdroptop64

heres some shots from the rat rod show edge


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 9 2010, 02:40 PM~18265567
> *Yall fools are going in DEEP on this 4 door topic. My point is an OG impala is a 2 dr. but there are still some pimped out 4's too. So lets not start up an BIG RIOT aginst 4 drs.. That would make a bad ass GANGLAND episode.  :machinegun:  :guns:  The 2's and 4's go at it again  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


WHO SAID THAT A 2 DOOR IS AN OG IMPALA?????? AN OG IMPALA IS 2 OR 4 DOOR. BOTH WERE PRODUCED AT THE SAME TIME, BOTH CAME OFF THE FLOORS THE SAME WAY. SO WHAT IS DIFFERENT, PREFERENCE. BETWEEN A CAR WITH 4 DOORS OR A SPORTY VERSION OF THE SAME CAR.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 9 2010, 07:29 PM~18269581
> *WHO SAID THAT A 2 DOOR IS AN OG IMPALA??????  AN OG IMPALA IS 2 OR 4 DOOR.  BOTH WERE PRODUCED AT THE SAME TIME,  BOTH CAME OFF THE FLOORS THE SAME WAY.  SO WHAT IS DIFFERENT, PREFERENCE.  BETWEEN A CAR WITH 4 DOORS OR A SPORTY VERSION OF THE SAME CAR.
> *


Oh snap! The man don't post much. But when he does! Post up that 4 door dirt!


----------



## SCdroptop64

AMEN BIG DIRTY ,, AN IMPALA IS AN IMPALA . 2 OR 4 DOOR . IMPALA IS SPELLED THE SAME ON BOTH ... ITS BASICALLY WHAT PPL LIKE . I GET DOWN WITH BOTH


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 9 2010, 07:29 PM~18269581
> *WHO SAID THAT A 2 DOOR IS AN OG IMPALA??????  AN OG IMPALA IS 2 OR 4 DOOR.  BOTH WERE PRODUCED AT THE SAME TIME,  BOTH CAME OFF THE FLOORS THE SAME WAY.  SO WHAT IS DIFFERENT, PREFERENCE.  BETWEEN A CAR WITH 4 DOORS OR A SPORTY VERSION OF THE SAME CAR.
> *


he means gangsta someone was watching boys in the hood too much


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 9 2010, 09:34 PM~18269652
> *Oh snap! The man don't post much. But when he does! Post up that 4 door dirt!
> *



4 door dirt ??????? :dunno:


----------



## SCdroptop64

BOYZ IN THE HOOD IS THE SHYYYYYYYYTTTT , DOUGHBOY RULES :worship: :guns: :guns: AND THE VERT HE ROLLS


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 9 2010, 07:59 PM~18269939
> *BOYZ IN THE HOOD IS THE SHYYYYYYYYTTTT ,    DOUGHBOY RULES  :worship:  :guns:  :guns:        AND THE VERT HE ROLLS
> *


you know that car got redone 4 years ago


----------



## slangin cardboard

2 4drs fo y'all :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Aug 9 2010, 09:34 PM~18269652-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap! The man don't post much. But when he does! Post up that 4 door dirt!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edge 62_@Aug 9 2010, 09:44 PM~18269780
> *4 door dirt ???????  :dunno:
> *


I POSTED IT A PAGE OR TWO BACK BUT HERE YA GO

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Aug 9 2010, 04:42 PM~18267839
> *I'm just messing with you anyway.  From the little bit of time i've spent on lay it low, i've seen that what's important is to talk about the number of doors on a car, talk about cheap off brand knock offs, and post pictures of lady gaga(that thread made no sense at all.)  It's just like any other forum, a place to go to talk about a common interest, and to talk shit to people that you will never have the chance to meet so you don't have to worry about confrontation.
> Happy to be here.
> 
> *



:thumbsup: ,.,.,.welcom,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 9 2010, 08:22 PM~18270199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 TWOdrs fo y'all  :biggrin:
> *



yah those cutlasses look good,.,. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Firecracker+Aug 6 2010, 06:34 PM~18248063-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few shots of my 62 Impala 4-door.  I'm just getting started on it and i'm focusing on making it a driver.  Doing work on the engine, transmission and front end right now.  Tomorrow the powerglide comes out and I start putting in a new TH350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn thats clean as hell :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-aphustle_@Aug 7 2010, 05:11 PM~18253386
> *hell yeah,.,.those are perfect PARTS CAR,.,.wish i had that 4 door so i can strip it n build a two door,.,.,. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> old school 4 doors just look off to me,.,.i do have 2  4 door riders though but they late 80's n 90;s,.,.
> 
> a 4 door impala = parts
> *


:twak: go find a decade 4 door and leave the clean ones alone, cause i'm tired of seeing damn clean 4 doors get chopped up to fix a 2 dr that seriously needs to be scrapped


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 10 2010, 11:03 AM~18274056
> *damn thats clean as hell :biggrin:
> :twak: go find a decade 4 door and leave the clean ones alone, cause i'm tired of seeing damn clean 4 doors get chopped up to fix a 2 dr that seriously needs to be scrapped
> *



All I can say is :werd:


----------



## Edge 62

Is there any clubs around that takes in 4 drs. or does me and my hommie have to start up our on ? Were are from South Carolina and ready to start something up in the dirty.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62+Aug 9 2010, 07:44 PM~18269780-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 door dirt ???????  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His nick name. And his 4 door would whoop on some 2 doors all day. And did!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edge 62_@Aug 10 2010, 09:23 AM~18274199
> *Is there any clubs around that takes in 4 drs. or does me and my hommie have to start up our on ? Were are from South Carolina and ready to start something up in the dirty.
> *


Plenty! Your not looking. Plus why worry? Just cruz and hit up shows. Where around.


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 9 2010, 11:22 PM~18270199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 4drs fo y'all  :biggrin:
> *


I see two 4 doors in this picture. 3 more cars and your ready to start your club...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Edge 62+Aug 10 2010, 10:20 AM~18274168-->
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is  :werd:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edge 62_@Aug 10 2010, 10:23 AM~18274199
> *Is there any clubs around that takes in 4 drs. or does me and my hommie have to start up our on ? Were are from South Carolina and ready to start something up in the dirty.
> *


the club i'm in allows any car in :biggrin: my homie whose the prez drives a 4 door grand marquis


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 10 2010, 11:59 AM~18274492
> *
> the club i'm in allows any car in :biggrin: my homie whose the prez drives a 4 door grand marquis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tell him to hit us up maybe we can roll out a SC chapter.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 10 2010, 11:08 AM~18274563
> *Tell him to hit us up maybe we can roll out a SC chapter.
> *


hell yeah i'll hit him up later today and i'll pm you on what he says


----------



## illstorm

> *BIG DAWG  Yesterday, 03:49 PM
> 
> 1. I'm just letting you know, I'm not easily dazzled. Southern folk? I'm a lowrider from South Texas and got a little education myself.
> 
> 2. How is my statement of people gravitating towards a better looking car negating anything? It's the end of the line for you if you're into 2door lacs. It went the way of the bombs, impalas, caprices, etc. If you're an old school Chevrolet only lowrider in '98 what are you going to buy?
> 
> But this is where it gets funny, because you're setting up your own arguments and then attacking them. How did we go from the 93-96 body style back to the 80's again?
> 
> 3. I'd so much rather not.
> - Now we're getting somewhere. It's the same reason people would rather look at the 2dr variation if available.
> 
> 4. a. True but there's a little problem. Having a 4 door lowrider is like running back up the driveway of the person who just junked it and asking for compliments. Truth 2010!*


*Big Dawg U good? Everything alright?* Just asking! Based on you last response U seem intellectually exhausted. I feel u mental stemma a is bitch! Check it I'm step out for a minute 2 give U some time to catch your breath and refrag your thought process. But I do appreciate U assisting me on putting some numbers behind this thread. Remember it's all about *RESPECT* kid. uffin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn illstorm this debate with you and BIG DAWG is very entertaining :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 10 2010, 12:59 PM~18274492
> *
> the club i'm in allows any car in :biggrin: my homie whose the prez drives a 4 door grand marquis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RESPECT THOSE WHO RESPECT YOU, WHETHER OR NOT YOU LIKE THE CULTURE, IF SOMEONE SHOWS YOU RESPECT, MAKE SURE YOU SHOW IT BACK.

A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND

I like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 10 2010, 12:59 PM~18274492
> *
> the club i'm in allows any car in :biggrin: my homie whose the prez drives a 4 door grand marquis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Also, nice wheels


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 10 2010, 01:10 PM~18275034
> *Big Dawg U good? Everything alright? Just asking! Based on you last response U seem intellectually exhausted. I feel u mental stemma a is bitch! Check it I'm step out for a minute 2 give U some time to catch your breath and refrag your thought process. But I do appreciate U assisting me on putting some numbers behind this thread. Remember it's all about RESPECT kid. uffin:
> *



:0


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 9 2010, 10:22 PM~18270199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 4drs fo y'all  :biggrin:
> *



 :thumbsup: That cutlass is hot son !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 8 2010, 09:22 AM~18256601
> *I see the degree of simplicity I was aiming 4 has missed it mark, allow me 2 reiterate. Car manufactures have always produced greater numbers of economy base cars than there HP/ Luxury counterparts. Ask Dodge about that 2 dr Charger SRT8 or Chevrolet about that 2dr Impala SS. Fuck it ask your why did the big block muscle cars die off giving way to 4 & 6 cylinder front wheel drive sub compacts (What up ricers). Over-stand Big Dawg lowriders had no choice but to accept 4 door Lincs and Lacs because thats all the manufactures were giving us. Just like these cats with them 4 dr classics. U work with what U you can Get!
> *


the insurance compaines put a bullett in the big block v8s & gas prices back in the day finished killing them off even the vettes started coming with barely 200 plus H/P .


----------



## Firecracker

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 10 2010, 11:03 AM~18274056
> *damn thats clean as hell :biggrin:  :*


Thanks man. It's comming along. I'l be glad to get the front-end work and the transmission swap finished. It's only been down a few days, but not being able to drive it is driving me crazy. 

I got the new lowrider magazine in the mail today. I was flipping through, and if you really look at the photos, there are several four-doors in there. I looked back at the past few issues, and there are quite a few four-doors pictured. They might not be feature story cars, but at least they're in there.


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 10 2010, 12:10 PM~18275034
> *Big Dawg U good? Everything alright? Just asking! Based on you last response U seem schema (the word is schema, not stemma by the way) seems to be off on your last post, as it has nothing to do with our discussion. Big words aren't very useful if they don't help validate your point. Worst still if used in complete and blatant err.
> 
> I'm far from exhausted. I'm a teacher. I motivate little minds to grow for a living, writing being but one medium.*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by R00STER+Aug 10 2010, 12:44 PM~18275286-->
> 
> 
> 
> RESPECT THOSE WHO RESPECT YOU, WHETHER OR NOT YOU LIKE THE CULTURE, IF SOMEONE SHOWS YOU RESPECT, MAKE SURE YOU SHOW IT BACK.
> 
> A LOWRIDER MAKES THE CAR, NOT THE OTHER WAY AROUND
> 
> I like that! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 12:46 PM~18275299
> *Also, nice wheels
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have those wheels on my monte now :biggrin: i traded him some og 100 spokes with bullet kos
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firecracker_@Aug 10 2010, 05:17 PM~18277470
> *Thanks man.  It's comming along. I'l be glad to get the front-end work and the transmission swap finished.  It's only been down a few days, but not being able to drive it is driving me crazy.
> 
> I got the new lowrider magazine in the mail today. I was flipping through, and if you really look at the photos, there are several four-doors in there.  I looked back at the past few issues, and there are quite a few four-doors pictured.  They might not be feature story cars, but at least they're in there.
> *


yeah man i noticed that to


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 8 2010, 11:32 PM~18260532
> *Try getting some rims instead of asking ppl to photoshop some wheels on your
> car :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 10 2010, 11:23 AM~18274199
> *Is there any clubs around that takes in 4 drs. or does me and my hommie have to start up our on ? Were are from South Carolina and ready to start something up in the dirty.
> *


AT ONE POINT, I WAS REALLY THINKING ABOUT STARTING A 4 DOOR CAR CLUB. NOTHING BUT THE BADDEST OF 4 DOORS COULD BE IN THE CLUB. I WANTED TO SERIOUSLY GO AFTER SOME OF THESE SO CALLED OG 2 DOORS. 

ONE LRM JUDGE TOLD ME THAT PEOPLE DO NOT UNDERSTAND THAT IT IS THE CAR, NOT THE DOORS THAT GETS JUDGED. THAT WAS RIGHT AFTER MY 4 DOOR WON SECOND IN MILD CUSTOM IN TAMPA OF 2004 (IT'S ONLY SHOWING)

I HAD THE PLAQUE CONCEPT AND EVERYTHING ALREADY FIGURED OUT.


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## SCdroptop64

AYE EDGE , WAD UP FOO


----------



## R00STER




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 10 2010, 05:48 PM~18278361
> *AT ONE POINT, I WAS REALLY THINKING ABOUT STARTING A 4 DOOR CAR CLUB.  NOTHING BUT THE BADDEST OF 4 DOORS COULD BE IN THE CLUB. I WANTED TO SERIOUSLY GO AFTER SOME OF THESE SO CALLED OG 2 DOORS.
> 
> ONE LRM JUDGE TOLD ME THAT PEOPLE DO NOT UNDERSTAND THAT IT IS THE CAR, NOT THE DOORS THAT GETS JUDGED.  THAT WAS RIGHT AFTER MY 4 DOOR WON SECOND IN MILD CUSTOM IN TAMPA OF 2004 (IT'S ONLY SHOWING)
> 
> I HAD THE PLAQUE CONCEPT AND EVERYTHING ALREADY FIGURED OUT.
> *


  you still can slide that concept on over to a homie!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Aug 8 2010, 09:22 AM~18256601-->
> 
> 
> 
> I see the degree of simplicity I was aiming 4 has missed it mark, allow me 2 reiterate. Car manufactures have always produced greater numbers of economy base cars than there HP/ Luxury counterparts. Ask Dodge about that 2 dr Charger SRT8 or Chevrolet about that 2dr Impala SS. Fuck it ask your why did the big block muscle cars die off giving way to 4 & 6 cylinder front wheel drive sub compacts (What up ricers). Over-stand Big Dawg lowriders had no choice but to accept 4 door Lincs and Lacs because thats all the manufactures were giving us. Just like these cats with them 4 dr classics. U work with what U you can Get!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DAWG_@Aug 10 2010, 05:21 PM~18278127
> *:roflmao: Why would I? I'm just having a rather amusing debate, as unproductive as it may be. Now, if I was googling up production numbers in a futile attempt to bring validity to my statements and ignore my flawed logic, I could understand your concern.
> But take your time son, I've been here since '02.
> Everything is good homie. You're the one that deviated from the discussion yet again. As a matter of fact, your mental schema (the word is schema, not stemma by the way) seems to be off on your last post, as it has nothing to do with our discussion. Big words aren't very useful if they don't help validate your point. Worst still if used in complete and blatant err.
> 
> I'm far from exhausted. I'm a teacher. I motivate little minds to grow for a living, writing being but one medium.
> *


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 11 2010, 08:59 AM~18282903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 11 2010, 08:59 AM~18282903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 10 2010, 12:25 PM~18274695
> *hell yeah i'll hit him up later today and i'll pm you on what he says
> *



Whats happpen homie I beleave me and my homie are just going to start our on thang. Nothing against yalls club. But Its just the point that we want to make our on calls.  


 CERTIFIED KLASSICKS  coming soon


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 10 2010, 12:25 PM~18274695
> *hell yeah i'll hit him up later today and i'll pm you on what he says
> *



Whats happpen homie I beleave me and my homie are just going to start our on thang. Nothing against yalls club. But Its just the point that we want to make our on calls.  


 *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>CERTIFIED* *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>KLASSICKS*</span> </span> coming soon


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 11 2010, 06:59 AM~18282903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 11 2010, 01:49 PM~18285216
> *Whats happpen homie I beleave me and my homie are just going to start our on thang. Nothing against yalls club. But Its just the point that we want to make our on calls.
> CERTIFIED KLASSICKS    coming soon
> *


its all good homie  good luck with the club :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER

CERTIFIED KLASSICKS


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 11 2010, 04:50 PM~18286185
> *its all good homie  good luck with the club :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro.


----------



## R00STER




----------



## Edge 62

Yo Rooster were is SOUTHFIELD HYDRAULICS ? I need a few things and Charlotte is not that far away if its around there. Im from Spartnaburg SC


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Aug 11 2010, 05:59 AM~18282903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## sixtreywit4




----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 11 2010, 10:33 PM~18288427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh my


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 11 2010, 09:58 PM~18288128
> *Yo Rooster were is SOUTHFIELD HYDRAULICS  ? I need a few things and Charlotte is not that far away if its around there. Im from Spartnaburg SC
> *


ill be in your area this morning to look at a car.. call me on the number below


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 12 2010, 09:32 AM~18291363
> *:wow:
> *


crazy


----------



## Bajito OG

* MY 62 :0 HAD IT OVER 10 YRS AND COUNTING :biggrin: 

*


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 12 2010, 02:54 PM~18293765
> * MY 62  :0  HAD IT OVER 10 YRS AND COUNTING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Another homie killing a 4 dr.  :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 12 2010, 12:53 PM~18293757
> *crazy
> *


Na. Just a open minded american of african decent. That drives a clean 4 door! With my head held high!


----------



## Edge 62

When I first started this post I thought I was the only person that likes 4 dr. But come to find out there is many of us. 

This is for the haterz do yall know were i can buy a clean 62 2 dr. for a donor for anoher 4 dr im going to build uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 12 2010, 07:46 PM~18297180
> *When I first started this post I thought I was the only person that likes 4 dr. But come to find out there is many of us.
> 
> This is for the haterz do yall know were i can buy a clean 62 2 dr.  for a donor for anoher 4 dr im going to build  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


Oh shit! Its bought to get hot in here! Lil thugs are gona be hot!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 12 2010, 09:46 PM~18297180
> *When I first started this post I thought I was the only person that likes 4 dr. But come to find out there is many of us.
> 
> This is for the haterz do yall know were i can buy a clean 62 2 dr.  for a donor for anoher 4 dr im going to build  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## goldspokes

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 12 2010, 07:46 PM~18297180
> *When I first started this post I thought I was the only person that likes 4 dr. But come to find out there is many of us.
> 
> This is for the haterz do yall know were i can buy a clean 62 2 dr.  for a donor for anoher 4 dr im going to build  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 12 2010, 03:54 PM~18293765
> * MY 62  :0  HAD IT OVER 10 YRS AND COUNTING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW I GOT TO GET ME ONE OF THESE.... JUST WAIT UNTIL ME WELFARE CHECK COMES... :nicoderm:


----------



## Bajito OG

SOLD FOR 45000. :wow:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 12 2010, 08:46 PM~18297180
> *When I first started this post I thought I was the only person that likes 4 dr. But come to find out there is many of us.
> 
> This is for the haterz do yall know were i can buy a clean 62 2 dr.  for a donor for anoher 4 dr im going to build  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER




----------



## Macias

here is mine


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Aug 13 2010, 03:39 PM~18303678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine
> *


Nice ride!






















For a Texan! :0


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 13 2010, 06:44 PM~18304785
> *Nice ride!
> For a Texan! :0
> *


YOU AINT GOT NOTHING NICE, SO SHUT THE FUCK UP. YOUVE SHOWED US HOW "NICE" YOUR CARS ARE. THATS WHY YOU ALWAYS GET CLOWNED AND CANT EVEN JOIN A REAL CLUB.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Aug 13 2010, 05:39 PM~18303678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine
> *



Clean homie


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 13 2010, 08:55 PM~18304860
> *YOU AINT GOT NOTHING NICE, SO SHUT THE FUCK UP. YOUVE SHOWED US HOW "NICE" YOUR CARS ARE. THATS WHY YOU ALWAYS GET CLOWNED AND CANT EVEN JOIN A REAL CLUB.
> *



Dang bro whats that all about :dunno:


----------



## R00STER




----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 13 2010, 06:55 PM~18304860
> *YOU AINT GOT NOTHING NICE, SO SHUT THE FUCK UP. YOUVE SHOWED US HOW "NICE" YOUR CARS ARE. THATS WHY YOU ALWAYS GET CLOWNED AND CANT EVEN JOIN A REAL CLUB.
> *



 ,.,.na ,.,.not cool homie,.,.dont let the bull shit talkin get to u,.,.
just shrugg that shit off ,.,.or 

you can just  it off,.,.

stay up./


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *



ok this is for everyone who has a foor door lolo,.,.

stop saying that people be HATING on 4 doors because people do not ,.,.

people dont hate on them because there is 

nothing to hate on,..,


----------



## R00STER

morning riders


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 13 2010, 10:28 PM~18305387
> *ok this is for everyone who has a foor door lolo,.,.
> 
> stop saying that people be HATING on 4 doors because people do not ,.,.
> 
> people dont hate on them because there is
> 
> nothing to hate on,..,
> *



If they dont hate why dont some car clubs let 4 drs. in ?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 13 2010, 06:44 AM~18300277
> *SOLD FOR 45000. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Wow...N e thing is possible...I have a four dr n I wish someone would offer me 45g's for it...SOLD!!!!!!!!!!* :wow:


----------



## Mack10

*My 60-4dr is currently under construction...I am hoping n praying that I will have it back this week...I will post pics when I get it back..My default/avatar pic is what it use to look like..  *


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 14 2010, 05:47 PM~18309672
> *My 60-4dr is currently under construction...I am hoping n praying that I will have it back this week...I will post pics when I get it back..My default/avatar pic is what it use to look like..
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 14 2010, 03:39 AM~18306822
> *morning riders
> *


Drove my 4 door to church and pool party today!


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 14 2010, 03:13 PM~18309575
> *If they dont hate why dont some car clubs let 4 drs. in ?
> *


So bc ppl don't like what you like, that makes them a hater?


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 14 2010, 10:21 PM~18310780
> *So bc ppl don't like what you like, that makes them a hater?
> *



Pretty much !!!!!!


----------



## SCdroptop64

i like them all edge 2 doors , 4 doors . hell mane i was even gonna try and build a 6 door at one time lmao ..... was gonna build a impala limo ..... bo that would be nasty ........ i had two 62 four doors . bt couldnt bring myself to cut them up ..and plus it wouldve been hell getting the body line exact .... limo pimpin


----------



## SCdroptop64

WELL I GOT ALOT OF RESPECT TO CERTIFIED RIDAZ , AND GOT MY LOVE TO MY HOMIE EDGE , BUT HERES THE WAY I SEE IT AND THIS IS NOT TO BE TOOK WRONG BY EITHER OF YOU .. YES I SEE CERTIFIEDS POINT ,,, 2 DOOR ARE BOSS AND MORE SOUGHT AFTER THAN A FOUR DOOR . GIVING THE REASON SOME PPL DO NOT LIKE THEM ... 
BUT 
BUT 
BUT 
NOW DAYS THEY ARE GETTING HARDER TO FIND AND F YOU DO FIND ONE THEY CAN BE HIGH AS CAMEL COCK .... SOME PPL PUT JUST AS MUCH HEART , LOVE AN PASSION INTO A FOUR DOOR JUST AS MUCH AS YOU GUYS HAVE WITH YOUR 2 DOORS .... YES IT IS ABOUT WHAT OTHER PPL LIKE .. UNDERSTANDABLE .... BUT CONSIDER THIS .... PPL HAVE REASONS FOR HAVING OR GETTING WHAT THEY GET OR HAVE .... I ENDED UP WITH A 2 DOOR YES ... BUT I WILL TELL YOU THIS IF IT WOULDNT HAVE BEEN FOR THAT AWESOME DEAL I WULD HAVE GOT A DAMN 4 DOOR NO POST CAUSE DAMIT ITS HELL PULLIN MY LIL RUG RATS OUT THAT 2 DOOR :around: PHUKIT ITS ALL IMPALA LOVE GUYS ..


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 14 2010, 11:45 PM~18311183
> *WELL I GOT ALOT OF RESPECT TO CERTIFIED RIDAZ , AND GOT MY LOVE TO MY HOMIE EDGE , BUT HERES THE WAY I SEE IT AND THIS IS NOT TO BE TOOK WRONG BY EITHER OF YOU ..  YES I SEE CERTIFIEDS POINT ,,, 2 DOOR ARE BOSS AND MORE SOUGHT AFTER THAN A FOUR DOOR  . GIVING THE REASON SOME PPL DO NOT LIKE THEM ...
> BUT
> BUT
> BUT
> NOW DAYS THEY ARE GETTING HARDER TO FIND AND F YOU DO FIND ONE THEY CAN BE HIGH AS CAMEL COCK .... SOME PPL PUT JUST AS MUCH HEART , LOVE AN PASSION INTO A FOUR DOOR JUST AS MUCH AS YOU GUYS HAVE WITH YOUR 2 DOORS .... YES IT IS ABOUT WHAT OTHER PPL LIKE .. UNDERSTANDABLE ....  BUT CONSIDER THIS .... PPL HAVE REASONS FOR HAVING OR GETTING WHAT THEY GET OR HAVE .... I ENDED UP WITH A 2 DOOR YES ... BUT I WILL TELL YOU THIS IF IT WOULDNT HAVE BEEN FOR THAT AWESOME DEAL I WULD HAVE GOT A DAMN 4 DOOR NO POST CAUSE DAMIT ITS HELL PULLIN MY LIL RUG RATS OUT THAT 2 DOOR  :around:  PHUKIT ITS ALL IMPALA LOVE GUYS ..
> *



Well SAID Homie !!!!!!!
:h5:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 14 2010, 09:45 PM~18311183
> *WELL I GOT ALOT OF RESPECT TO CERTIFIED RIDAZ , AND GOT MY LOVE TO MY HOMIE EDGE , BUT HERES THE WAY I SEE IT AND THIS IS NOT TO BE TOOK WRONG BY EITHER OF YOU ..  YES I SEE CERTIFIEDS POINT ,,, 2 DOOR ARE BOSS AND MORE SOUGHT AFTER THAN A FOUR DOOR  . GIVING THE REASON SOME PPL DO NOT LIKE THEM ...
> BUT
> BUT
> BUT
> NOW DAYS THEY ARE GETTING HARDER TO FIND AND F YOU DO FIND ONE THEY CAN BE HIGH AS CAMEL COCK .... SOME PPL PUT JUST AS MUCH HEART , LOVE AN PASSION INTO A FOUR DOOR JUST AS MUCH AS YOU GUYS HAVE WITH YOUR 2 DOORS .... YES IT IS ABOUT WHAT OTHER PPL LIKE .. UNDERSTANDABLE ....  BUT CONSIDER THIS .... PPL HAVE REASONS FOR HAVING OR GETTING WHAT THEY GET OR HAVE .... I ENDED UP WITH A 2 DOOR YES ... BUT I WILL TELL YOU THIS IF IT WOULDNT HAVE BEEN FOR THAT AWESOME DEAL I WULD HAVE GOT A DAMN 4 DOOR NO POST CAUSE DAMIT ITS HELL PULLIN MY LIL RUG RATS OUT THAT 2 DOOR  :around:  PHUKIT ITS ALL IMPALA LOVE GUYS ..
> *


So what your saying is since 2 doors are harder to find, ppl just settle for 4 doors bc their easier to find and cheaper? Thats like saying, You cant get a fine girl so you just settle for a fat one and then call ppl haters for not liking ur fat girl. Even though you put alot of love in that Fat Cow. :biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 15 2010, 12:21 AM~18311409
> *So what your saying is since 2 doors are harder to find, ppl just settle for 4 doors bc their easier to find and cheaper? Thats like saying, You cant get a fine girl so you just settle for a fat one and then call ppl haters for not liking ur fat girl. Even though you put alot of love in that Fat Cow.  :biggrin:
> *



:nono:


----------



## SCdroptop64

YOU REEEEALLLLLLY WANT ME TO BE HONEST .. THE WEST COAST IS BUYIN ALL OUR DAMN EAST COAST CARS . AND I DIDT SAY " I " WOULD SETTLED CAUSE THEY ARE EASIER AND CHEAPER .... SOME PPL YES BUT HERE IN SOUTH CAK BRO YOU GOTTA TAKE WHAT YOU CAN FIND HONESTLY , OR GO AND PAY SOME BULLSHIT PRICE AND THAS NOT A OPTION HEE SINCE THIS STATE IS IN THE TOP 4 FOR UNEMPLOYMENT ,,,,,, PPL AINT BUYIN SHIT PRICY ANYMORE .... ME HONESTLY . I DONT GIVE A PHUCK IF ITS TWO OR FOUR ... ILL ROLL TILL THE DAMN WHEELS FALL OFF CAUSE OUT HERE MANE IN SC PPL AINT KNOWING SHIT BOUT JUICED IMPALAS AND IF THEY DO ITS A SMALL CROWD , AND NOT IN MY TOWN AT "ALL"SO ITS LIKE WOW REGARDLESS OF THE DOORS , ESP WHEN YOU BEND A 3 AROUND A CORNER YOU KNOW LIKE THIS , MY BABBBBYYYYY ZZZT ZZZTT










SO REGARDLESS LETS JUST UM SAY ITS A COAST THANG I MYSELF DO HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR YOU KATS AND YOU GUYS DO THE DAMN THANG , AND THINK BOUT THIS SOMETIMES ... OUR POCKETS MIGHT NOT BE THICK LIKE OTHERS ......


----------



## SCdroptop64

AND CMON GUY ,, DONT EVEN BUST A FAT GIRL JOKE ,,,,,, 99% OF ALL MEN HAVE BANGED A BIG GIRL AND THE OTHER DAMN 1 % LIES AND SAY THAT HAVENT ..... 

SO ITS LIKE THE CAR SITUATION .. 2 OR 4 ITS STILL A DAMN IMPALA 
AND FAT OR SKINNY THEY STILL GET DOWN AND ITS ALL PINK BROTHER


----------



## Edge 62

WOOOOOOOOOOP
WOOOOOOOOOOP
 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 14 2010, 10:36 PM~18311523
> *AND CMON GUY ,, DONT EVEN BUST A FAT GIRL JOKE ,,,,,, 99% OF ALL MEN HAVE BANGED A BIG GIRL AND THE OTHER DAMN 1 % LIES AND SAY THAT HAVENT .....
> 
> SO ITS LIKE THE CAR SITUATION .. 2 OR 4 ITS STILL A DAMN IMPALA
> AND FAT OR SKINNY THEY STILL GET DOWN AND ITS ALL PINK BROTHER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCdroptop64

:thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: HIGH FIVES TOALL YOU CERTIFIED KATS ... AND HI FIVES TO THE 99TH PERCENTILE LMAO :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Eternal Life

MY 4DR LOLO


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 5 2010, 11:15 PM~18241442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These rides do not belong in this topic. Nobody would ever hate on these.


----------



## R00STER

:wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 15 2010, 01:32 AM~18312209
> *These rides do not belong in this topic. Nobody would ever hate on these.
> *


This is a 4 door topic and all those cars I posted have 4 doors

Maybe peeps should just stop being haters,

did your mom ever tell ya? "if you aint got nothin nice to say.................."


----------



## SupremePA

:drama:


----------



## R00STER

anymore 4 doors out there?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 15 2010, 03:38 PM~18314542
> *anymore 4 doors out there?
> *


COMING SOON IN 2011, BRAND NEW LOOK.


----------



## illstorm

> *
> SCdroptop64  Today, 01:33 AM    |  | Post #223
> 
> Enthusiast Poster
> 
> Posts: 165
> Joined: Jun 2010
> Car Club: CERTIFIED KLASSICKS C.C.
> YOU REEEEALLLLLLY WANT ME TO BE HONEST .. THE WEST COAST IS BUYIN ALL OUR DAMN EAST COAST CARS . AND I DIDT SAY " I " WOULD SETTLED CAUSE THEY ARE EASIER AND CHEAPER .... SOME PPL YES BUT HERE IN SOUTH CAK BRO YOU GOTTA TAKE WHAT YOU CAN FIND HONESTLY , OR GO AND PAY SOME BULLSHIT PRICE AND THAS NOT A OPTION HEE SINCE THIS STATE IS IN THE TOP 4 FOR UNEMPLOYMENT ,,,,,, PPL AINT BUYIN SHIT PRICY ANYMORE .... ME HONESTLY . I DONT GIVE A PHUCK IF ITS TWO OR FOUR ... ILL ROLL TILL THE DAMN WHEELS FALL OFF CAUSE OUT HERE MANE IN SC PPL AINT KNOWING SHIT BOUT JUICED IMPALAS AND IF THEY DO ITS A SMALL CROWD , AND NOT IN MY TOWN AT "ALL"SO ITS LIKE WOW REGARDLESS OF THE DOORS , ESP WHEN YOU BEND A 3 AROUND A CORNER YOU KNOW LIKE THIS , MY BABBBBYYYYY ZZZT ZZZTT
> 
> 
> SO REGARDLESS LETS JUST UM SAY ITS A COAST THANG I MYSELF DO HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR YOU KATS AND YOU GUYS DO THE DAMN THANG , AND THINK BOUT THIS SOMETIMES ... OUR POCKETS MIGHT NOT BE THICK LIKE OTHERS ...... *


No Doubt homie. Cats down south got the gun N your back with these prices on these 2doors. I.e 







-Craigslist -$9,900. Needs work!








-$4500. ready 4 restore.

Now compare the price 2 a 4 door!! 









-$2600 needs work!


----------



## Dubbed 64

4 doors look better when their pillar less


----------



## illstorm

Add another 10-20 years on these so called undesirable 
cars. by then they will have reached bomb status. 
* Food 4 Thought*


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 15 2010, 02:31 PM~18314861
> *4 doors look better when their pillar less
> *


x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 15 2010, 01:53 PM~18314640
> *COMING SOON IN 2011, BRAND NEW LOOK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

I know what did.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 15 2010, 04:20 PM~18314801
> *No Doubt homie. Cats  down south got the gun N your back with these prices on these 2doors. I.e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Craigslist -$9,900. Needs work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -$4500. ready 4 restore.
> 
> Now compare the price 2 a 4 door!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -$2600 needs work!
> *


There is know way i would pay that just to say I got a 2 dr. I will just ride dirty in the 4 dr. 
:nono:


----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *



4 doors used 4 parts its a part car


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Aug 15 2010, 08:43 PM~18316417
> *4 doors used 4 parts its a part car
> *


opinions are like butt holes homie eveybody has one.


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Aug 15 2010, 09:43 PM~18316417
> *4 doors used 4 parts its a part car
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
OH LAWD , HERE THIS WANG DOODLE GOES WITH THE PARTS CAR TALK . I LOVE HIS GRAMMER BY THE WAY . LETS JUST HOPE HIS " NON PARTS CAR " IS BUILT BETTER THAN HE SPEAKS . AND NEXT TIME TRY READING THE PAST POST AND SEE THE PARTS CAR TALK HAS ALREADY BEEN DISCUSSED :banghead:


----------



## illstorm

Edge 62 Mark this on U wanna mark this on your calendar.


----------



## illstorm

> *
> illstorm  Posted Today, 11:36 PM
> Edge 62 Mark this on U wanna mark this on your calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Prime example of why U should not drink and type* :barf:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 15 2010, 10:36 PM~18317510
> *Edge 62 Mark this on U wanna mark this on your calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks homie we will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

FOUR DOORS :thumbsdown: :nono: :no:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 16 2010, 08:05 AM~18320082
> *FOUR DOORS  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :no:
> *



We have already went down that road !! :twak:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 16 2010, 06:05 AM~18320082
> *FOUR DOORS  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :no:
> *


Wow homie majestics compton dont you guys have a 4dr 59 in your chapter????


----------



## illstorm

Nice Parts car :biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 16 2010, 08:17 AM~18320119
> *Wow homie majestics compton dont you guys have a 4dr 59 in your chapter????
> *


Got him yo six 2 post some pics of your ride let's see what you are rolling


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 15 2010, 02:20 PM~18314801
> *No Doubt homie. Cats  down south got the gun N your back with these prices on these 2doors. I.e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Craigslist -$9,900. Needs work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -$4500. ready 4 restore.
> 
> Now compare the price 2 a 4 door!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -$2600 needs work!
> *


That's way too much $$ for all 3 of those cars.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 16 2010, 09:44 AM~18320425
> *That's way too much $$ for all 3 of those cars.
> *



I know, but thats how cars are around here. Its crazy !!


----------



## lowlowlow

I think the biggest debate is over 59-68, maybe up to 76. I think they're tight with NO pillar.


----------



## R00STER




----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 5 2010, 06:17 PM~18239187
> *The only 4 drs. I like are cars that weren't made in a 2 dr from factory(big-bodies),and bombs,otherwise it's a waste of time.
> *



this x14000000


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 16 2010, 08:17 AM~18320119
> *Wow homie majestics compton dont you guys have a 4dr 59 in your chapter????
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Dubbed 64

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5nFTVjLZO8M?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5nFTVjLZO8M?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 16 2010, 09:17 AM~18320119
> *Wow homie majestics compton dont you guys have a 4dr 59 in your chapter????
> *


damn son , how you gonna talk smack bout four doorS and you got one in your club :rofl: :rofl: i bet if your homie with the four door knew you was sayin that , i bet he'd pimp smack yo ass ""SCCHHHMMMAACCCKKKKKK"" :buttkick: :twak: :rimshot:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 16 2010, 10:44 AM~18320425
> *That's way too much $$ for all 3 of those cars.
> *


 YOOOOO WHAT UP CHUCC .. YEA BRO THATS WHAT I BEEN SAYIN ALL ALONG .. BO PPL DOWN HEAR WILL RAPE YOU FOR A FOUR DOOR , THATS WHY I FOUND MINE WAY WAY WAY AWAY FROM HERE ..... SHIT MAN A NICE NICE 2 DOOR HERE WILL HIT YOU FOR LIKE 18K WHEN THE BIT&H AINT REALLY WORTH BOUT TEN , PPL ARE PROUD OF THEM IN THE SOUTH ...... ONE REASON THERE SO MANY FOUR DOORS ROUND HERE


----------



## R00STER




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by chonga+Aug 15 2010, 07:43 PM~18316417-->
> 
> 
> 
> 4 doors used 4 parts its a part car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edge 62_@Aug 15 2010, 08:08 PM~18316647
> *opinions are like butt holes homie eveybody has one.
> *


lol :rofl:


----------



## Edge 62

:werd:


----------



## Mack10

"MY BLESSING"..  </span>[/b]
*MY BLESSING in 2008*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/08%20Christmas%20Parade.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Start of something new in 2010*<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/Start%20of%20something%20new.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*MY BLESSING being sprayed by SIC in Pasadena, TX*












































[/b][/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## SupremePA

:drama:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 14 2010, 10:21 PM~18311409
> *So what your saying is since 2 doors are harder to find, ppl just settle for 4 doors bc their easier to find and cheaper? Thats like saying, You cant get a fine girl so you just settle for a fat one and then call ppl haters for not liking ur fat girl. Even though you put alot of love in that Fat Cow.  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha,.,.yup.,,.thats what they are saying.,,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 14 2010, 10:36 PM~18311523
> *AND CMON GUY ,, DONT EVEN BUST A FAT GIRL JOKE ,,,,,, 99% OF ALL MEN HAVE BANGED A BIG GIRL AND THE OTHER DAMN 1 % LIES AND SAY THAT HAVENT .....
> 
> SO ITS LIKE THE CAR SITUATION .. 2 OR 4 ITS STILL A DAMN IMPALA
> AND FAT OR SKINNY THEY STILL GET DOWN AND ITS ALL PINK BROTHER
> *



banging a fat girl is like buying a 4 door for parts ,.yeah,.,.most have done it,.

buying a 4 door to keep and fix it and expect to get compliments,.,.
thats the same as getting married to a ugly fat ass and expect ur homies to give u props on ur catch,.,.



4 doors = get joked on

fat girls =get joked on

yeah i guess ur right,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 14 2010, 03:13 PM~18309575
> *If they dont hate why dont some car clubs let 4 drs. in ?
> *



naw homie,.,.you see they dont like them,.,.thats why,.,.

when you say they hate on them what you are saying is

"""""they are jealous of 4 doors"""and no body is jealous of a four door

they are cheap ,.not respected,.,. easy to get,.,.and pretty much every car 

community looks down on four doors,.,.because of the same reasons,.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 17 2010, 12:47 PM~18333595
> *naw homie,.,.you see they dont like them,.,.thats why,.,.
> 
> when you say they hate on them what you are saying is
> 
> """""they are jealous of 4 doors"""and no body is jealous of a four door
> 
> they are cheap ,.not respected,.,. easy to get,.,.and pretty much every car
> 
> community looks down on four doors,.,.because of the same reasons,.
> *


This is the biggest load of bullshit i have heard yet. What car community you talking about homie b/c the only time i hear shit about 4drs is hear on layitlow :uh: g bodys, cadillacs and lincs are cheap and easy to get so what your saying is they get clowned on also? Ill tell you what if there not that respected then why the fuck does elite cc have 4dr impala and a 57 belair and i already brought up the fact that majestics compton has a 59 4dr in there chapter. Roll your dime a dozen cheap and eazy to get pos caddy up on m 4dr ***** and lets see who gets there feelings hurt  You fucking new bootys kill me with your bullshit and oh yea i have pushed my 4dr 61 from ga to tx and have never got nothing but thumbs up so pull up or shut the fuck up. And by the way before you try and bring it i already have a 2dr and a bigbody


----------



## big C

Back in the early 90s there was 61 4dr impala called queen of hearts out of el paso tx that was cleaning house at all the lowrider shows. I think ol boy still shows it every now and then if anybody has any pics put them up. It just kills me how everybody thinks just b/c you dont have a 2dr impala your not a real rider shit when i was kid and my dad was fucking around with this shit he had a 69 t bird on cragers it wasnt shit to see lowrider vegas , covairs etc. Back then nobody gave a fuck if you had a 2dr impala I hate to tell alot of you guys but the car doesnt make you rider the rider makes the car. 2dr, 4dr who gives a fuck lets ride :cheesy:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 16 2010, 10:13 AM~18321574
> *:cheesy:
> *


What up dirty they making me start to pull some g cards up in this motherfucker :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18239244
> *whats wrong with 4 doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think the only 4 door lowriders should be certain yrs of lacs and wagons only,everything else you just shouldve saved your time and money for another model of car ect


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18239244
> *whats wrong with 4 doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think the only 4 door lowriders should be certain yrs of lacs and wagons only,everything else you just shouldve saved your time and money for a 2 door


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 08:25 PM~18239244
> *whats wrong with 4 doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think the only 4 door lowriders should be certain yrs of lacs and wagons only,everything else you just shouldve saved your time and money for a 2 door.the lac in the pic i wouldnt mind owning but i went with the 90d 2 door lac..


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 16 2010, 09:17 AM~18320119
> *Wow homie majestics compton dont you guys have a 4dr 59 in your chapter????
> *


no 4 drs in the M unless cadillac or lincolns, at least thats the last I heard


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Aug 17 2010, 05:01 PM~18334264
> *i think the only 4 door lowriders should be certain yrs of lacs and wagons only,everything else you just shouldve saved your time and money for a 2 door.the lac in the pic i wouldnt mind owning but i went with the 90d 2 door lac..
> *


I woudnt piss on a wagon if it was on fire :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 03:04 PM~18334778
> *no 4 drs in the M unless cadillac or lincolns, at least thats the last I heard
> *


 :nono: sometimes its not what you hear but what you know


----------



## SCdroptop64

lmao IM DOWN WITH BIG C ,, this APHUSTLE GUY can eat a dick . lol corny ass mofo ... i ride 2 doors but my homie who started this topic rides four door ... who gives a shit .... it turned out to be a honest question about this and turned into punk asses like ap giving his bs advice .. YOU CORNY GUY . honestly i think its turned into a dick contest over the years ... all about money and whos is better .. bump that shit .... this is lowriding foo lowriding doesnt have rules .. clubs do ... so who ever has four doors roll them bitches hard son .... HARD .. and by the way . ap hustle , before you get it twisted , peep my shit .and you want my opinion ... caddy's are bogus ... granny cars .. any BUY here PAY here lot has theM for sale . try gettin ya cheese up homie and buyin a boss car son ... you got a 4k caddy you dolled up ... YOUR 2K CADDY = 4 DOORS IMPALA PRICE . NOW WHATS YOUR POINT . AND IM WITH BIG C . PULL UP AGAINST ME AND MY 4 AND GET CLOWNED SON . CADDY V/S A 64 REALLY ? REALLY? HELL MY HOMIES FOUR DOOR AT THAT .. HiS IS A CLASSIC REGARDLESS OF THE DOORS . YOURS IS STILL A GRANNY CAR .

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,BOSS SON , BOSS


----------



## Tiger 714

You cant knock someone else bc their idea of what lowriding is isnt the same as yours. Some aspects of Lowriding is JUST about having fun, there are some that are JUST about the competition. Then there is some that are about both. Every car club is different and thats a good thing. 

I think ur just using the word "HATE" wrong. Just bc a car club doesnt allow 4 door impalas in it doesnt mean they're hating on them.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 17 2010, 03:46 PM~18334127
> *Back in the early 90s there was 61 4dr impala called queen of hearts out of el paso tx that was cleaning house at all the lowrider shows. I think ol boy still shows it every now and then if anybody has any pics put them up. It just kills me how everybody thinks just b/c you dont have a 2dr impala your not a real rider shit when i was kid and my dad was fucking around with this shit he had a 69 t bird on cragers it wasnt shit to see lowrider vegas , covairs etc. Back then nobody gave a fuck if you had a 2dr impala I hate to tell alot of you guys but the car doesnt make you rider the rider makes the car. 2dr, 4dr who gives a fuck lets ride :cheesy:
> *


IT IS JUST PEOPLES OWN ISSUES. CAUSE AS A LRM JUDGE TOLD ME: "I DO NOT JUDGE THE NUMBER OF DOORS, I JUDGE THE QUALITY OF THE CAR!!!"


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 03:04 PM~18334778
> *no 4 drs in the M unless cadillac or lincolns, at least thats the last I heard
> *


Im going to take a guess and say you heard wrong cause this aint no lincoln or caddy


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 17 2010, 07:27 PM~18335573
> *IT IS JUST PEOPLES OWN ISSUES.  CAUSE AS A LRM JUDGE TOLD ME:  "I DO NOT JUDGE THE NUMBER OF DOORS, I JUDGE THE QUALITY OF THE CAR!!!"
> *



BAM SON ,BAM ,,, WELL SPOKEN , VERY WELL SPOKEN . :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 17 2010, 07:40 PM~18335724
> *Im going to take a guess and say you heard wrong cause this aint no lincoln or caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that kanos car


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Edge 62+Aug 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18237777-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . *Can someone help me out ?*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edge 62_@Aug 15 2010, 07:08 PM~18316647
> *opinions are like butt holes homie eveybody has one.
> *


Didnt you make this topic asking for opinions? :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 07:27 PM~18336223
> *is that kanos car
> *


YES THAT WAS KANO'S CAR, AND MY 66


----------



## Rob @ RNL

I have been lowridin for a long time. I have built world champion 
hoppers and dancers. Love two doors.... But my first lo lo
was a 64 four door post and I still have it. Two porkys pumps 
thirteen 7 s will never ever sell it . Rock your four door homie
a lowrider is what you make of it. If you put the time and effort
into a four door fuck what everyone else thinks. Luv your 
lo lo........ 1. Luv. Rob RNL


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Aug 17 2010, 09:37 PM~18336898
> *I have been lowridin for a long time. I have built world champion
> hoppers and dancers. Love two doors.... But my first lo lo
> was a 64 four door post and I still have it. Two porkys pumps
> thirteen 7 s will never ever sell it . Rock your four door homie
> a lowrider is what you make of it. If you put the time and effort
> into a four door fuck what everyone else thinks.  Luv your
> lo lo........ 1. Luv.  Rob RNL
> *


A FUCKIN MEN !!!!!!! best response ever


----------



## MINT'Z

alot of these fools dont like 4 doors cause someone cooler then them said they dont like 4 doors


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 17 2010, 08:43 PM~18336948
> *alot of these fools dont like 4 doors cause someone cooler then them said they dont like 4 doors
> *


CHURCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 17 2010, 08:44 PM~18336371
> *Didnt you make this topic asking for opinions?  :uh:
> *


 cmon homie , really . you know edge did post this for opinions , but he didnt ask for assholes like aphustle to crack and leave shit remarks , but you know ppl do that so its all gravy baby . 

the only caddy ive seen in a while i got love for is your homies that was in the mc eight video .... shits dope son . 

AS IN THE WORDS OF KATT WILLIAMS " to ap hustle " FEEL FREE TO HATE ON ME BEYOTCH 

AND WHAT DOES AP STAND FOR " ASSHOLE PERHAPS " :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 17 2010, 01:28 PM~18333989
> *This is the biggest load of bullshit i have heard yet. What car community you talking about homie b/c the only time i hear shit about 4drs is hear on layitlow :uh: g bodys, cadillacs and lincs are cheap and easy to get so what your saying is they get clowned on also? Ill tell you what if there not that respected then why the fuck does elite cc have 4dr impala and a 57 belair and i already brought up the fact that majestics compton has a 59 4dr in there chapter. Roll your dime a dozen  cheap and eazy to get pos caddy up on m 4dr ***** and lets see who gets there feelings hurt   You fucking new bootys kill me with your bullshit and oh yea i have pushed my 4dr 61 from ga to tx and have never got nothing but thumbs up so pull up or shut the fuck up. And by the way before you try and bring it i already have a 2dr and a bigbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

57 & BELOW, THOSE ARE THE YEARS THAT I LIKE ONLY FOR 4 DOORS.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Aug 17 2010, 09:29 PM~18337379
> *57 & BELOW, THOSE ARE THE YEARS THAT I LIKE ONLY FOR 4 DOORS.
> *


WHY??? WHAT IS THAT


----------



## OUTHOPU

Hear is how I see it. There is not a car out there that was available as a 2 door that ever looked better as a 4 door. 2 door cars tend to have cleaner/better looking lines. The extra doors usually effects the roof line and creates more panel gaps and trim gaps which take away from the overall flow of the car. However if a 4 door is the only option such as newer Caddy's and Lincolns it doesn't matter since there isn't a 2 door counterpart to compare them to.

Thats just my opinion. No nut riding, or bandwagon riding here.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

[/quote]hey homie you know your not supposed to use lap belt buckles for booster sets, should say on the booster sets too....just a heads up homie..nice ride


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

i got a young one too.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 17 2010, 07:58 PM~18337705
> *Hear is how I see it. There is not a car out there that was available as a 2 door that ever looked better as a 4 door. 2 door cars tend to have cleaner/better looking lines. The extra doors usually effects the roof line and creates more panel gaps and trim gaps which take away from the overall flow of the car. However if a 4 door is the only option such as newer Caddy's and Lincolns it doesn't matter since there isn't a 2 door counterpart to compare them to.
> 
> Thats just my opinion. No nut riding, or bandwagon riding here.
> *


 a 4 door is a four door


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 17 2010, 09:19 PM~18336715
> *YES THAT WAS KANO'S CAR, AND MY 66
> *


Kanos car got voted out because it was a buick 4 door, IMO he got singled out. Shit was clean.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 10:39 PM~18338150
> *Kanos car got voted out because it was a buick 4 door, IMO he got singled out. Shit was clean.
> *


AH KANO WAS NOT THE ONLY ONE. BUT MY ISSUE WAS WAY WORSE THEN THAT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 17 2010, 11:55 PM~18338357
> *AH KANO WAS NOT THE ONLY ONE. BUT MY ISSUE WAS WAY WORSE THEN THAT
> *


I know but he was 1 of 2 dudes that had buicks, more 4 door impala owners so majority took it. My issue was too


----------



## aphustle

> This is the biggest load of bullshit i have heard yet. What car community you talking about homie b/c the only time i hear shit about 4drs is hear on layitlow :uh: g bodys, cadillacs and lincs are cheap and easy to get so what your saying is they get clowned on also? Ill tell you what if there not that respected then why the fuck does elite cc have 4dr impala and a 57 belair and i already brought up the fact that majestics compton has a 59 4dr in there chapter. Roll your dime a dozen cheap and eazy to get pos caddy up on m 4dr ***** and lets see who gets there feelings hurt  You fucking new bootys kill me with your bullshit and oh yea i have pushed my 4dr 61 from ga to tx and have never got nothing but thumbs up so pull up or shut the fuck up. And by the way before you try and bring it i already have a 2dr and a bigbody
> 
> hot rodders prefer two doors and look down on 4 doors,.,.
> 
> the racers look down on 4 doors and prefer a 2 door,.,.
> 
> lowriders look down on 4 door cars,.,. and it goes on,.
> 
> """"g bodys, cadillacs and lincs are cheap and easy to get so what your saying is they get clowned on also"""
> 
> yeah they get clowned on by people who have a 2 door impala,..or something better but most people who have riders like that are mature bout it,.,.
> 
> """so pull up or shut the fuck up.""" so are you asking for a hop,.?,.


----------



## aphustle

> lmao IM DOWN WITH BIG C ,, this APHUSTLE GUY can eat a dick . lol corny ass mofo ... i ride 2 doors but my homie who started this topic rides four door ... who gives a shit .... it turned out to be a honest question about this and turned into punk asses like ap giving his bs advice .. YOU CORNY GUY . honestly i think its turned into a dick contest over the years ... all about money and whos is better .. bump that shit .... this is lowriding foo lowriding doesnt have rules .. clubs do ... so who ever has four doors roll them bitches hard son .... HARD .. and by the way . ap hustle , before you get it twisted , peep my shit .and you want my opinion ... caddy's are bogus ... granny cars .. any BUY here PAY here lot has theM for sale . try gettin ya cheese up homie and buyin a boss car son ... you got a 4k caddy you dolled up ... YOUR 2K CADDY = 4 DOORS IMPALA PRICE . NOW WHATS YOUR POINT . AND IM WITH BIG C . PULL UP AGAINST ME AND MY 4 AND GET CLOWNED SON . CADDY V/S A 64 REALLY ? REALLY? HELL MY HOMIES FOUR DOOR AT THAT .. HiS IS A CLASSIC REGARDLESS OF THE DOORS . YOURS IS STILL A GRANNY CAR .
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,BOSS SON , BOSS
> 
> """" APHUSTLE GUY can eat a dick """""hahaha ,.,yup u are a true lowrider
> internet thug,.,.lol,,.
> 
> """"turned into punk asses like ap giving his bs advice ..
> YOU CORNY GUY .""""""
> 
> hahaha man wat bs advise you talkin bout,,.
> im out here stating my opinions on the topic but yeah it should be
> taken as an advise for some of them peeps out there,.,
> 
> you see you just proved my point,.,.my ""2k cadillac"" is the same price as a 4 door impala,.,.
> lol,.,.so how the fuc can some one with a 4 door impala demand or want the same respect as some one wit a 2 door impala.,.,.
> 
> so u asking for a hop also,.,.?,.
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: but ey it feels good to talk shit to some one knowin that u got the 2 DOOR impala ready huh,.,.
> 
> well at the moment i only got 3 lowriders but ima get there to the impalas
> when ever i want and money aint no problem,.,.for right now,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 17 2010, 07:13 PM~18337212
> *cmon homie , really .  you know edge did post this for opinions , but he didnt ask for assholes like aphustle to crack and leave shit remarks  , but you know ppl do that so its all gravy baby .
> 
> the only caddy ive seen in a while i got love for is your homies that was in the mc eight video .... shits dope son .
> 
> AS IN THE WORDS OF KATT WILLIAMS  " to ap hustle "    FEEL FREE TO HATE ON ME  BEYOTCH
> 
> AND WHAT DOES AP STAND FOR    " ASSHOLE PERHAPS "    :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



an opinion can be negative or positive so yeah its all GRAVY BABY,.,.hahaha,.

so tell me again what you have that i hate on,.,.hate as in jealous right.

what do you have that im jealous of,.,.

ASSHOLE PERHAPS,.,.lol thats a good one,.,.thats all you can come up with 
you have the mentality of a 3rd grader,.,.


----------



## aphustle

i think the only 4 door lowriders should be certain yrs of lacs and wagons only,everything else you just shouldve saved your time and money for another model of car ect
[/quote]


yup,.,.there,.,.thats the end of the topic,.,.


----------



## undercoverusername

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *


I've never had a 4dr but now that I got a fam I wouldn't mind building a big body 4dr or a pre 70s 4dr impala, maybe even a wagon


----------



## Esoteric

> This is the biggest load of bullshit i have heard yet. What car community you talking about homie b/c the only time i hear shit about 4drs is hear on layitlow :uh: g bodys, cadillacs and lincs are cheap and easy to get so what your saying is they get clowned on also? Ill tell you what if there not that respected then why the fuck does elite cc have 4dr impala and a 57 belair and i already brought up the fact that majestics compton has a 59 4dr in there chapter. Roll your dime a dozen cheap and eazy to get pos caddy up on m 4dr ***** and lets see who gets there feelings hurt  You fucking new bootys kill me with your bullshit and oh yea i have pushed my 4dr 61 from ga to tx and have never got nothing but thumbs up so pull up or shut the fuck up. And by the way before you try and bring it i already have a 2dr and a bigbody
> 
> hot rodders prefer two doors and look down on 4 doors,.,.
> 
> the racers look down on 4 doors and prefer a 2 door,.,.
> 
> lowriders look down on 4 door cars,.,. and it goes on,.
> 
> """"g bodys, cadillacs and lincs are cheap and easy to get so what your saying is they get clowned on also"""
> 
> yeah they get clowned on by people who have a 2 door impala,..or something better but most people who have riders like that are mature bout it,.,.
> 
> """so pull up or shut the fuck up.""" so are you asking for a hop,.?,.
> 
> 
> 
> youre so full of shit
Click to expand...


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 05:37 PM~18238904
> *HERES MY 4DR LAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice bro


----------



## illstorm

> *aphustle  Today, 12:58 AM
> hot rodders prefer two doors and look down on 4 doors,.,.
> 
> the racers look down on 4 doors and prefer a 2 door,.,.
> 
> lowriders look down on 4 doors ,.,. and it goes on,.
> 
> """"g bodys, cadillacs and lincs are cheap and easy to get so what your saying is they get clowned on also"""
> 
> ,*


*
"Hot rodders prefer two doors and look down on 4 doors."*-









*"The racers look down on 4 doors and prefer 2 doors."*-









*"Lowriders look down on 4 doors,.,. and it goes on,."*-








*
Kustoms look down on 4 doors*-









*Donks look down on 4 doors*-








*
Imports look down on 4 doors*-









*Custom trucks look down on 4 doors*-









*Even Samuel Jackson looks down on 4 doors-*









*Shit homie did I 4-get anyone *
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## illstorm

I guess I did!!! *"Lowriders look down on 4 doors,.,. and it goes on,."-*








:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by big C+Aug 17 2010, 01:28 PM~18333989-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is the biggest load of bullshit i have heard yet. What car community you talking about homie b/c the only time i hear shit about 4drs is hear on layitlow :uh: g bodys, cadillacs and lincs are cheap and easy to get so what your saying is they get clowned on also? Ill tell you what if there not that respected then why the fuck does elite cc have 4dr impala and a 57 belair and i already brought up the fact that majestics compton has a 59 4dr in there chapter. Roll your dime a dozen  cheap and eazy to get pos caddy up on m 4dr ***** and lets see who gets there feelings hurt   You fucking new bootys kill me with your bullshit and oh yea i have pushed my 4dr 61 from ga to tx and have never got nothing but thumbs up so pull up or shut the fuck up. And by the way before you try and bring it i already have a 2dr and a bigbody[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-aphustle_@Aug 17 2010, 11:44 PM~18338974
> *hot rodders prefer two doors and look down on 4 doors,.,.
> 
> the racers look down on 4 doors and prefer a 2 door,.,.
> 
> lowriders look down on 4 door cars,.,. and it goes on,.
> 
> """"g bodys, cadillacs and lincs are cheap and easy to get so what your saying is they get clowned on also"""
> 
> yeah they get clowned on by people who have a 2 door impala,..or something better but most people who have riders like that are mature bout it,.,.
> 
> """so pull up or shut the fuck up.""" so are you asking for a hop,.?,.
> *


LETS TAKE IT TOO A SHOW, PULL YOUR TWO DOOOR, UP NEXT TO MY FOUR DOOR, AND LETS SEE WHO WINS. I BET IT WILL NOT BE BECAUSE THEY HAD TWO LESS DOORS


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 18 2010, 04:15 AM~18340796
> *
> "Hot rodders prefer two doors and look down on 4 doors."-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The racers look down on 4 doors and prefer 2 doors."-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lowriders look down on 4 doors,.,. and it goes on,."-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kustoms look down on 4 doors-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donks look down on 4 doors-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imports look down on 4 doors-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom trucks look down on 4 doors-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Samuel Jackson looks down on 4 doors-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit homie did I 4-get anyone
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WOW!!!!!! NOW THAT IS SOME 4 DOOR OWNAGE!!!!!!!!................. :cheesy:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> i think the only 4 door lowriders should be certain yrs of lacs and wagons only,everything else you just shouldve saved your time and money for another model of car ect


yup,.,.there,.,.thats the end of the topic,.,.
[/quote]
you say im the one with the low mentality ? lmfao , you cant even get the quotes right that either me nor my homie edge posted or some random guy , i never once said i got anything for you to hate on . for you to reply to every post you must be really bored .. lonely lonely lowrider  ... """hugs""""" pussy lmfao


----------



## BIG DIRTY

IF I WAS NOT REALLY JUST CURRENTLY HAPPY WITH MY CAR CLUB I WOULD REALLY THINK ABOUT MY OWN CAR CLUB. AT ONE TIME I REGISTERED A CAR CLUB IN THE REGISTRY, AND THE NAME OF THE CAR CLUB WAS:

4 DOOR RIDERZ


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 18 2010, 05:15 AM~18340796
> *
> "Hot rodders prefer two doors and look down on 4 doors."-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The racers look down on 4 doors and prefer 2 doors."-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lowriders look down on 4 doors,.,. and it goes on,."-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kustoms look down on 4 doors-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donks look down on 4 doors-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imports look down on 4 doors-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom trucks look down on 4 doors-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Samuel Jackson looks down on 4 doors-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit homie did I 4-get anyone
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



What does that prove? You took one owner of a 4 door car and put used a blanket statement that "All ______ look down on 4 drs" :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: and to post suburu and a maybach........ them cars come standard with 4 doors.


----------



## CHUCC

:drama:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 18 2010, 02:24 AM~18340817
> *LETS TAKE IT TOO A SHOW, PULL YOUR TWO DOOOR, UP NEXT TO MY FOUR DOOR, AND LETS SEE WHO WINS.  I BET IT WILL NOT BE BECAUSE THEY HAD TWO LESS DOORS
> *



i only got bout 6 racks in my lac n its not show ready,,.,just hopping ready,.clean,.,.,..so if you have a 4 door show car then yeah you would get the win but if u wanna hop well then yeah u need mo help,.,.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 18 2010, 08:31 AM~18341899
> *What does that prove? You took one owner of a 4 door car and put used a blanket statement that "All ______ look down on 4 drs"  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: and to post suburu and a maybach........ them cars come standard with 4 doors.
> *


dont you feel like a dipshit


----------



## aphustle

> yup,.,.there,.,.thats the end of the topic,.,.


you say im the one with the low mentality ? lmfao , you cant even get the quotes right that either me nor my homie edge posted or some random guy , i never once said i got anything for you to hate on . for you to reply to every post you must be really bored .. lonely lonely lowrider  ... """hugs""""" pussy lmfao
[/quote]


yeah im bored when im not in traffic,.,.but na im not a lonly lowrider hahaha,.,.

wat u mean """"hugs""""pussy ,.,.hahaha ,.,.,wats that,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 10:12 AM~18342711
> *dont you feel like a dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i bet the owner of that lil racer looks down on 4 door models


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 18 2010, 10:18 AM~18342761
> *i bet the owner of that lil racer looks down on 4 door models
> *


 :uh: even antoine dodson would be proud of you


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 10:22 AM~18342801
> *:uh: even antoine dodson would be proud of you
> *



and of you too,. :uh:


----------



## CHUCC

Enough with the back and forth. Someone needs to just start a poll topic and get this over with.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

WELL MY OPINION IS A CLASSIC CHEVY 2 DOORS ONLY !!!!!!!!

NOW IF YOU HAVE A BIG BODY SHIT THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM

TOWNCARS NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM.....

CADDY'S NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM.

TO EACH IS OWN SOME PEOPLE MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GET AN 2 DOOR CHEVY SHIT AND ALL THEY CAN AFFORD MIGHT BE A 4 DOOR UH.........




OH WAIT I FORGOT BOX CAPRICE THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH THE 4 DOORS NOW I RATHER HAVE A 2 DOOR LANDAU BUT THAT'S JUST ME.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 10:33 AM~18342903
> *WELL MY OPINION IS A CLASSIC CHEVY 2 DOORS ONLY !!!!!!!!
> 
> NOW IF YOU HAVE A BIG BODY SHIT THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM
> 
> TOWNCARS NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM.....
> 
> CADDY'S NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM.
> 
> TO EACH IS OWN SOME PEOPLE MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GET AN 2 DOOR CHEVY SHIT AND ALL THEY CAN AFFORD MIGHT BE A 4 DOOR UH.........
> OH WAIT I FORGOT BOX CAPRICE THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH THE 4 DOORS NOW I RATHER HAVE A 2 DOOR LANDAU BUT THAT'S JUST ME.
> *



:biggrin: x 10000000000


----------



## illstorm

> *KAKALAK  Today, 11:31 AM
> What does that prove? You took one owner of a 4 door car and put used a blanket statement that "All ______ look down on 4 drs"    and to post suburu and a maybach........ them cars come standard with 4 doors.*


*1*

* more*

*Again*

*Hot rodders look down on 4 doors- *



















*Racers look down on 4 Doors-*


















*Lowriders look down on 4 Doors*-


















*Kustoms look down on 4 Doors-*


















*Donks look down on 4 doors-*


















*Imports look down on 4 Doors-*

















*Mini Trucks look down on 4 doors- *


















*Almost 4-got VIP looks down on 4 doors-*


















*Bottom Line U drive what U feel!*

*OH TAY!!!*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

okey, okey why is it that a lot of people are talking shit about four doors, and the ones I DON'T GET ARE THE Caddy, AND TOWN CAR OWNERS that say on here that 4 doors are shit, but then they say except T.Cs and Lacs because they have one. A 4 DOOR IS A FUCKEN 4 DOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK! SO STOP ACTING LIKE IT ALL GOOD, IF YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT 4 DOORS THEN YOUR TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU TC AND LAC TOO!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 18 2010, 11:02 AM~18343129
> *okey, okey why is it that a lot of people are talking shit about four doors, and the ones I DON'T GET ARE THE Caddy, AND TOWN CAR OWNERS that say on here that 4 doors are shit, but then they say except T.Cs and Lacs because they have one.  A 4 DOOR IS A FUCKEN 4 DOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK! SO STOP ACTING LIKE IT ALL GOOD, IF YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT 4 DOORS THEN YOUR TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU TC AND LAC TOO!
> *




NOT TURE AT ALL..... I HAVE IN MY GARAGE RIGHT NOW 

83 COUPE
91 TOWNCAR
64 IMPALA

YOU CAN NOT COMPARE A CHEVY, LAC OR A TC 

THERE ALL IN DIFFERENT CATEGORYS.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

OKAY JOE A QUESTION TO YOU ..... WOULD YOU WANT A 4 DOOR 68???? WHAT THE HELL WOULD YOU WANT WITH A 4 DOOR 68?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 11:26 AM~18343304
> *NOT TURE AT ALL..... I HAVE IN MY GARAGE RIGHT NOW
> 
> 83 COUPE
> 91 TOWNCAR
> 64 IMPALA
> 
> YOU CAN NOT COMPARE A CHEVY, LAC OR A TC
> 
> THERE ALL IN DIFFERENT CATEGORYS.
> *


wat I say :biggrin: 4 door is a 4 door. You say you can't compare a chevy with a lac or tc but you did


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 11:31 AM~18343354
> *OKAY JOE A QUESTION TO YOU ..... WOULD YOU WANT A 4 DOOR 68???? WHAT THE HELL WOULD YOU WANT WITH A 4 DOOR 68?
> *


 if a 68 four door was my thing then yes


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

NOW SOMEONE THAT IS RACING FOR NO WAY WANTS AN 4 DOOR , A 2 DOOR IS MORE IDEAL WHY BECAUSE IT DONT WEIGHT AS MUCH.....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 11:31 AM~18343354
> *OKAY JOE A QUESTION TO YOU ..... WOULD YOU WANT A 4 DOOR 68???? WHAT THE HELL WOULD YOU WANT WITH A 4 DOOR 68?
> *


TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOMORROW IS NOT PROMISED, SO MAKE SURE THAT TODAY IS NOT LIVED IN VAIN. YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE ANOTHER CHANCE TOMORROW.


----------



## illstorm

> *JOE(CAPRICE)68
> post Today, 02:02 PM
> 
> okey, okey why is it that a lot of people are talking shit about four doors, and the ones I DON'T GET ARE THE Caddy, AND TOWN CAR OWNERS that say on here that 4 doors are shit, but then they say except T.Cs and Lacs because they have one. A 4 DOOR IS A FUCKEN 4 DOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK! SO STOP ACTING LIKE IT ALL GOOD, IF YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT 4 DOORS THEN YOUR TALKING SHIT ABOUT YOU TC AND LAC TOO!*


4 REAL! I guess they on some do as I say not as I do bullshit!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 18 2010, 11:33 AM~18343369
> *wat I say :biggrin: 4 door is a 4 door. You say you can't compare a chevy  with a lac or tc but you did
> *




YES I DID BECAUSE LIE I SAID BEFORE THERES DIFFERENT CATEGORYS

BUT TO SAY OH FUCK 2 DOORS OR 4 DOORS NO AT ALL ...... YOU CAN'T HAVE A 2 DOOR TOWNCAR UNLESS YOU CUSTOM MAKE IT YOURSELF THEY DID NOT COME LIKE THAT...... CATEGORY...... I DON'T DOWN NONE OF IT.... BUT A 4 DOOR CHEVY..... :uh:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 11:35 AM~18343384
> *NOW SOMEONE THAT IS RACING FOR NO WAY WANTS AN 4 DOOR , A 2 DOOR IS MORE IDEAL WHY BECAUSE IT DONT WEIGHT AS MUCH.....
> *


bitch thats not the reason why, dont talk about something you dont have a fucking clue about :uh:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 18 2010, 11:36 AM~18343390
> *TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOMORROW IS NOT PROMISED, SO MAKE SURE THAT TODAY IS NOT LIVED IN VAIN. YOU MIGHT NOT HAVE ANOTHER CHANCE TOMORROW.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


SO REAL!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 18 2010, 11:37 AM~18343392
> *4 REAL! I guess they on some do as I say not as I do bullshit!
> *


its not worth arguing with jackasses sometimes its obvious those 2 learned about lowriding from watching dr dre videos and LRM


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 11:41 AM~18343406
> *bitch thats not the reason why, dont talk about something you dont have a fucking clue about :uh:
> *




1ST OF ALL COME AT ME RIGHT. IM NOT YOUR BITCH, IM NOT YOUR MOTHER, AND IM NOT THE BITCH THAT HAS YOUR BITCH AS KIDS IF YU HAVE ANY. OKAY ..... SO HAVE SOME RESPECT OKAY.



AND FOR YOUR INFO BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT ALSO...... AND STILL BUILDING FUCKING INPORTS BITCH. I CAN AFFORD THIS SHIT ...... GET ON MY LEVEL AND THEN COME FUCK WITH ME OKAY.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 11:43 AM~18343412
> *its not worth arguing with jackasses sometimes its obvious those 2 learned about lowriding from watching dr dre videos and LRM
> *




AND YOUR ONE OF THEM RIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 11:43 AM~18343412
> *its not worth arguing with jackasses sometimes its obvious those 2 learned about lowriding from watching dr dre videos and LRM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 11:46 AM~18343441
> *1ST OF ALL COME AT ME RIGHT. IM NOT YOUR BITCH, IM NOT YOUR MOTHER, AND IM NOT THE BITCH THAT HAS YOUR BITCH AS KIDS IF YU HAVE ANY. OKAY ..... SO HAVE SOME RESPECT OKAY.
> AND FOR YOUR INFO BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT ALSO...... AND STILL BUILDING FUCKING INPORTS BITCH. I CAN AFFORD THIS SHIT ...... GET ON MY LEVEL AND THEN COME FUCK WITH ME OKAY.
> *


a bitch is a bitch like kat williams said i dont know all of you so you all bitches.

weight has nothing to do with racing dumbass, you can run a heavy ass car on a track and still pull 9s reason people dont or rarely run 4 doors or convertibles is structure without a cage your bound to fucking twist the body.

i dont build imports


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 11:52 AM~18343471
> *a bitch is a bitch like kat williams said i dont know all of you so you all bitches.
> 
> weight has nothing to do with racing dumbass, you can run a heavy ass car on a track and still pull 9s reason people dont or rarely run 4 doors or convertibles is structure without a cage your bound to fucking twist the body.
> 
> i dont build imports
> *




WELL I BUILD IMPORTS YOU PUNK ASS BITCH...... SO IM TALKING ABOUT WHAT I KNOW OF........ 


ALL THIS TALKING ABOUT CARS WHAT DO YOU HAVE?????????


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 11:47 AM~18343449
> *AND YOUR ONE OF THEM RIGHT! :biggrin:
> *


nope i know where it came from and who they owe it to. to me if it still has a factory paintjob and stock interior its only a lowrider in progress 4 door or not.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 11:55 AM~18343497
> *nope i know where it came from and who they owe it to. to me if it still has a factory paintjob and stock interior its only a lowrider in progress 4 door or not.
> *




YOU ARE RIGHT!.... ABOUT THAT.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 11:55 AM~18343493
> *WELL I BUILD IMPORTS YOU PUNK ASS BITCH...... SO IM TALKING ABOUT WHAT I KNOW OF........
> ALL THIS TALKING ABOUT CARS WHAT DO YOU HAVE?????????
> *


i drive a sharpied truck on 22s working my way to a Delorean and a 61 Phoenix.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 11:57 AM~18343518
> *i drive a sharpied truck on 22s working my way to a Delorean and a 61 Phoenix.
> *





NICE!..... ANY PIC'S FOOL.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 11:37 AM~18343398
> *YES I DID BECAUSE LIE I SAID BEFORE THERES DIFFERENT CATEGORYS
> 
> BUT TO SAY OH FUCK 2 DOORS OR 4 DOORS NO AT ALL ...... YOU CAN'T HAVE A 2 DOOR TOWNCAR UNLESS YOU CUSTOM MAKE IT YOURSELF THEY DID NOT COME LIKE THAT...... CATEGORY...... I DON'T DOWN NONE OF IT.... BUT A 4 DOOR CHEVY..... :uh:
> *


We understand that you like the 2dr over the 4dr but what if your home girl had a clean ass 4dr that wanted to roll with you would you tell her to go fuck off b/c her cars a 4dr or would you respect the fact that she built her car b/c thats what she wanted and roll with her? How do you think your friend would feel if you told her to go fuck herself just b/c she owns a 4dr? Better yet how would you feel if her 4dr was cleaner than your 2dr and she told you to go fuck yourself b/c she did not want to be seen rolling with that bucket? I can respect what everyone else wants in life i like them both the 2s and the 4s all i am trying to say is just b/c it has 2 more drs does not make it any less of a car. Like i said before the car dont make you a rider the rider is what makes the car


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 17 2010, 06:05 PM~18334792
> *I woudnt piss on a wagon if it was on fire :biggrin:
> *


LOL,you dont like the early 60s impala wagons :0


----------



## big C

Oh yea and babygirl i been putting it down along time and i know whats up thats why im going to let some of your fam put it down on the roof of my 64 cough, cough cadillac mo :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 11:59 AM~18343529
> *NICE!..... ANY PIC'S FOOL.
> *


the lambo dude beat me to the punch but my shit wont fade off like his or the SPD BMW


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 18 2010, 12:04 PM~18343563
> *Oh yea and babygirl i been putting it down along time and i know whats up thats why im going to let some of your fam put it down on the roof of my 64 cough, cough cadillac mo :biggrin:
> *




THAT'S WHAT'S UP HOMIE!........


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 18 2010, 12:00 PM~18343535
> *We understand that you like the 2dr over the 4dr but what if your home girl had a clean ass 4dr that wanted to roll with you would you tell her to go fuck off b/c her cars a 4dr or would you respect the fact that she built her car b/c thats what she wanted and roll with her?  How do you think your friend would feel if you told her to go fuck herself just b/c she owns a 4dr? Better yet how would you feel if her 4dr was cleaner than your 2dr and she told you to go fuck yourself b/c she did not want to be seen rolling with that bucket? I can respect what everyone else wants in life i like them both the 2s and the 4s all i am trying to say is just b/c it has 2 more drs does not make it any less of a car. Like i said before the car dont make you a rider the rider is what makes the car
> *





OH YOU KNOW WHAT MY RIDES HAVE LOOKED LIKE IN THE PAST AND IN THE PRESENT ..... SO..... I DON'T DOWN NONE OF IT AT ALL..... LIKE I SAID BEFORE TO EACH IS OWN


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 18 2010, 12:04 PM~18343563
> *Oh yea and babygirl i been putting it down along time and i know whats up thats why im going to let some of your fam put it down on the roof of my 64 cough, cough cadillac mo :biggrin:
> *




JUST LE ME KNOW AND I'LL PUT IN BLACK AND WHITE! :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

All U cats pissing on 4 doors. Really hear yourself? 

Cars from *1957-down* acceptable lowrider
Cars from* 1980- up* acceptable lowrider
Cars from *1958-1979* Get the golden stream.

Which leads me to the concluded. "Better to keep your mouth closed and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt"


----------



## illstorm

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That paint job reminds me of a early Phaze2 (legendary graffiti artist) wildstyle peice! :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 18 2010, 12:33 PM~18343792
> *That paint job reminds me of a early Phaze2 (legendary graffiti artist)  wildstyle peice! :biggrin:
> *


  the godfather of the softie i dont know where i picked this up my mom says ive been doing it since i was 4 i used to stripe my arm up the same way in 2nd grade


----------



## illstorm

No Doubt!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER+Aug 18 2010, 02:09 PM~18343598-->
> 
> 
> 
> OH YOU KNOW WHAT MY RIDES HAVE LOOKED LIKE IN THE PAST AND IN THE PRESENT ..... SO.....* I DON'T DOWN NONE OF IT AT ALL..... LIKE I SAID BEFORE TO EACH IS OWN*[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 12:33 PM~18342903
> *WELL MY OPINION IS A CLASSIC CHEVY 2 DOORS ONLY !!!!!!!!
> 
> NOW IF YOU HAVE A BIG BODY SHIT THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM
> 
> TOWNCARS NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM.....
> 
> CADDY'S NOTHING WRONG WITH THEM.
> 
> TO EACH IS OWN SOME PEOPLE MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GET AN 2 DOOR CHEVY SHIT AND ALL THEY CAN AFFORD MIGHT BE A 4 DOOR UH.........
> OH WAIT I FORGOT BOX CAPRICE THERES NOTHING WRONG WITH THE 4 DOORS NOW I RATHER HAVE A 2 DOOR LANDAU BUT THAT'S JUST ME.
> *


THAT IS THE UGLIEST CAR IN THE WORLD, A 4 DOOR BOX CAPRICE. MAYBE A BUBBLE, BUT A BOX....YOU JUST LOST ALL CREDITBILITY.

AND YOU DID COME IN HERE BASICALLY SAYING WHY WOULD YOU BUILD A 4 DOOR, AND ANOTHER POST YOU SAID BASICALLY IF YOU AINT GOT THE MONEY TO BUILD A 2 DOOR. LIKE I BUILT A 4 DOOR BECAUSE I DO NOT HAVE MONEY TO BUILD A 2 DOOR....PLEASE...PEOPLE BUILD 4 DOORS BECAUSE THEY WANT TOO, NOT BECAUSE THEY CAN NOT AFFORD TOO

MY 4 DOOR IMPALA GOT BUILT BECAUSE WHEN I WAS DOWN AND OUT, AND HURTING AND STRUGGLING, IT WAS THERE. I FOUND THE 66 IN A BARN IN NORTH DAKOTA IN 1997, I PROMISED THE LADY I BOUGHT IT FROM, THAT I WOULD MAKE IT BEAUTIFUL. BUT MORE THEN ANYTHING, THAT CAR WAS THERE FOR ME. I BELIEVE IN KARMA, AND WHEN I WAS DOWN, THIS CAR RAN TRUE, GOT ME TO MY FIRST INTERVIEW, AND LANDED ME THE JOB THAT BASICALLY GOT ME TO THE POINT I AM NOW. SO I BUILT IT BECAUSE WHEN I WAS DOWN, SHE HELD ME UP, AND GOT ME THROUGH. I DROVE THAT CAR FROM BILLINGS MONTANA, TO JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA TO MY FIRST DUTY STATION. 

SO YEAH, WE GOT HISTORY......SO THAT IS WHY I SAY, FUCK A 2 DOOR, MY 4 DOOR BLOWS MOST 2 DOORS OUT THE WATER!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 18 2010, 02:19 PM~18343680
> *Which leads me to the concluded. "Better to keep your mouth closed and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt"*


QUOTED FOR TRUTH


----------



## CHUCC

:drama: See what you started Edge62 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## aphustle

MY 4 DOOR IMPALA GOT BUILT BECAUSE WHEN I WAS DOWN AND OUT, AND HURTING AND STRUGGLING, IT WAS THERE. I FOUND THE 66 IN A BARN IN NORTH DAKOTA IN 1997, I PROMISED THE LADY I BOUGHT IT FROM, THAT I WOULD MAKE IT BEAUTIFUL. BUT MORE THEN ANYTHING, THAT CAR WAS THERE FOR ME. I BELIEVE IN KARMA, AND WHEN I WAS DOWN, THIS CAR RAN TRUE, GOT ME TO MY FIRST INTERVIEW, AND LANDED ME THE JOB THAT BASICALLY GOT ME TO THE POINT I AM NOW. SO I BUILT IT BECAUSE WHEN I WAS DOWN, SHE HELD ME UP, AND GOT ME THROUGH. I DROVE THAT CAR FROM BILLINGS MONTANA, TO JACKSONVILLE FLORIDA TO MY FIRST DUTY STATION. 

:thumbsup: 
thats good for u man,.,.its good u got history.,,.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Aug 18 2010, 03:36 PM~18344450
> *:drama: See what you started Edge62 :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


I know right CHUCC ! I didn't mean for this topic to get this hot but it's awesome to hear how people feel about 4 drs. It's all good


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 18 2010, 02:00 PM~18343535
> *We understand that you like the 2dr over the 4dr but what if your home girl had a clean ass 4dr that wanted to roll with you would you tell her to go fuck off b/c her cars a 4dr or would you respect the fact that she built her car b/c thats what she wanted and roll with her?  How do you think your friend would feel if you told her to go fuck herself just b/c she owns a 4dr? Better yet how would you feel if her 4dr was cleaner than your 2dr and she told you to go fuck yourself b/c she did not want to be seen rolling with that bucket? I can respect what everyone else wants in life i like them both the 2s and the 4s all i am trying to say is just b/c it has 2 more drs does not make it any less of a car. Like i said before the car dont make you a rider the rider is what makes the car
> *



 Thats whats up big c


----------



## Edge 62

> yup,.,.there,.,.thats the end of the topic,.,.


you say im the one with the low mentality ? lmfao , you cant even get the quotes right that either me nor my homie edge posted or some random guy , i never once said i got anything for you to hate on . for you to reply to every post you must be really bored .. lonely lonely lowrider  ... """hugs""""" pussy lmfao
[/quote]


PUSSY :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :thumbsup: uffin: Thats whats up homie


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 18 2010, 03:25 PM~18345409
> *I know right CHUCC ! I didn't mean for this topic to get this hot but it's awesome to hear how people feel about 4 drs. It's all good
> *


x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 18 2010, 11:37 AM~18343392
> *4 REAL! I guess they on some do as I say not as I do bullshit!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 18 2010, 04:26 PM~18344354
> *THAT IS THE UGLIEST CAR IN THE WORLD, A 4 DOOR BOX CAPRICE. MAYBE A BUBBLE, BUT A BOX....YOU JUST LOST ALL CREDITBILITY.
> 
> *


thats you ,i like the box chevy 4 door brougham with the halftop, individuals got a pink 4 door lowrider


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 02:43 PM~18343412
> *its not worth arguing with jackasses sometimes its obvious those 2 learned about lowriding from watching dr dre videos and LRM
> *


 :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 02:46 PM~18343441
> *1ST OF ALL COME AT ME RIGHT. IM NOT YOUR BITCH, IM NOT YOUR MOTHER, AND IM NOT THE BITCH THAT HAS YOUR BITCH AS KIDS IF YU HAVE ANY. OKAY ..... SO HAVE SOME RESPECT OKAY.
> AND FOR YOUR INFO BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT ALSO...... AND STILL BUILDING FUCKING INPORTS BITCH. I CAN AFFORD THIS SHIT ...... GET ON MY LEVEL AND THEN COME FUCK WITH ME OKAY.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

WOW SHE DROPPED THE KID BOMB ,,, REGADLESS OF WHAT ANYONE SAYS TO YOU OR ABOUT YOU , IT NEVE KOOL TO BRING SOMEONES KID IN TO IT ,,, INNOCENT KIDS ..... SHAMEFUL 

"""IM NOT YOUR BITCH, IM NOT YOUR MOTHER, AND IM NOT THE BITCH THAT HAS YOUR BITCH AS KIDS IF YU HAVE ANY. OKAY ..... SO HAVE SOME RESPECT OKAY."""


:nono:


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 11:52 AM~18343471
> *a bitch is a bitch like kat williams said i dont know all of you so you all bitches.
> 
> weight has nothing to do with racing dumbass, you can run a heavy ass car on a track and still pull 9s reason people dont or rarely run 4 doors or convertibles is structure without a cage your bound to fucking twist the body.
> 
> i dont build imports
> *


hey fool the only bitch around here is you for talking to ladies like that.stop arguing like a bitch you bitch :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

ATTENTION , WIRELESS KEYBOARDS SUCK ASS


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 18 2010, 11:35 AM~18343384
> *NOW SOMEONE THAT IS RACING FOR NO WAY WANTS AN 4 DOOR , A 2 DOOR IS MORE IDEAL WHY BECAUSE IT DONT WEIGHT AS MUCH.....
> *


 NOT, SO TRUE BACK IN THE LATE 80S AROUND 88,89 I HAD A HOMIE ON THE SOUTHSIDE OF CHICAGO THAT HAD A 85 ,4DOOR BOX CHEVY STOCK 2 TONE PAINT WITH A NASTY BIG BLOCK IT WOULD RUN LOW 11S IN THE 1/4 MILE , I USE TO DRAG RACE BACK THEN WE HAD GUYS THAT BUILT ALL KINDS OF CARS 2 ,4 DOORS IT DID NOT MATTER EVEN WAGONS , NO HATEING IN HOT RODDING NOT LIKE IN LOWRIDING AND IVE BEEN INTO LOWRIDERS 23 YRS A LOT OF THESE KATS IN THIS THING GOT THE GAME ALL TWISTED ON WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT TO BE A TRUE RIDER. 
ITS NOT ABOUT HOW MANY DOORS YOUR CAR HAS BUT THE PRIDE YOU PUT IN IT.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 18 2010, 03:51 PM~18345607
> *:roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *












:dunno:


----------



## SCdroptop64

I SEEEE YOU CHUCC ,, WAD UP FOO . BO EDGE GOT HIM A SERIOUS TOPIC HUH LMAO


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 18 2010, 04:05 PM~18345726
> *I SEEEE YOU CHUCC ,, WAD UP FOO . BO EDGE GOT HIM A SERIOUS TOPIC HUH LMAO
> *


Yup. Started off fun and games, but fools is getting too serious hno:


----------



## SCdroptop64

sound like some foo's gonna pull a typeby on the computer


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 12:52 PM~18343471
> *a bitch is a bitch like kat williams said i dont know all of you so you all bitches.
> 
> weight has nothing to do with racing dumbass, you can run a heavy ass car on a track and still pull 9s reason people dont or rarely run 4 doors or convertibles is structure without a cage your bound to fucking twist the body.
> 
> i dont build imports
> *


You're not serious, are you?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## illstorm

BABYGIRL LA RIDER, U bring the sulfur. SCdroptop64 U bring charcoal, and I'll provide potassium nitrate. Edge 62 is coming with them matches and








*BOOM!!!*


----------



## Edge 62

> BABYGIRL LA RIDER, U bring the sulfur. SCdroptop64 U bring charcoal, and I'll provide potassium nitrate. Edge 62 is coming with them matches and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM!!!*
> [/quo
> 
> 
> T  hey lit and ready SON !


----------



## illstorm

Yes sir! I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Edge 62

:uh:


----------



## SCdroptop64

WHY YOU LOOKIN ALL SAD EDGE


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 18 2010, 08:05 PM~18346660
> *WHY YOU LOOKIN ALL SAD EDGE
> *



Not sad homie just checking that lizard out !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leo




----------



## Edge 62

:cheesy: yo scdroptop64 that signiture is HOT :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

YO EDGE , SHOULD I POST UP ALL MY OTHER BUILDS ? AINT JUS LOW LOWS DOWN HURR LOL


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 18 2010, 08:17 PM~18346737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yo leo that 4 dr is clean


----------



## illstorm

:thumbsup:


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 18 2010, 06:24 PM~18346807
> *yo leo that 4 dr is clean
> *


Our British Coulmbia Canada chapter presidents old lowrider


----------



## SCdroptop64

SO HERES THE OTHER BUILT RIDES , ONE OFF CUSTOM CHOPPER BUILT BY ME , 1965 C10 CHANNELED . SELF MADE DROP BUCKETS , DIAMOND PLATE BED AND BAGGED BUILT BY MUA  . AND LAST IS THE 1955 CHOP TOP FORD . CUT BODY SET ONTO A OLDS 442 FRAME . OLDS MOTOR AND CORVETTE GUTS BUILT BY ME ...... HAD THE RATS AND BIKES LOCKED DOWN IN UPSTATE NOW ITS BACK TO LOWRIDING .... BEEN TO DAMN LON OF A WAIT 














































:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 18 2010, 06:10 PM~18346711
> *Not sad homie just checking that lizard out !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Its bumping its lips like alot you kats on layitlow! Trying to define what a lowrider should be. Fuckit. Build it. Love it! Ride the shit out of it! Its a fucking car!


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 18 2010, 06:52 PM~18347136
> *SO HERES THE OTHER BUILT RIDES ,    ONE OFF CUSTOM CHOPPER BUILT BY ME ,  1965 C10 CHANNELED . SELF MADE DROP BUCKETS , DIAMOND PLATE BED AND BAGGED BUILT BY MUA  .  AND LAST IS THE 1955 CHOP TOP FORD . CUT BODY SET ONTO A OLDS 442 FRAME . OLDS MOTOR AND CORVETTE GUTS BUILT BY ME ......    HAD THE RATS AND BIKES LOCKED DOWN IN UPSTATE  NOW ITS BACK TO LOWRIDING .... BEEN TO DAMN LON OF A WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64

but aint one car on here got shit on my 1990 ford festiva daily driver , yes FORD FESTIVA i aint driving the rat rods bike or low low everyday , i bought this bitch for a 100 bucks 2 years ago , 42 mpg , dropped 3 tens in the hatch get some foo . i tossed the chinas up beside it . gotta get my four lug adapters :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










FUCK A FOUR DOOR , FUCK A 2 DOOR , FUCK A NO DOOR " BITCH IM RIDIN 3 DOORS FOO YOUUUU KNOOOOWWWWW


----------



## SCdroptop64

PEEP THEM SLIPPES . EVEN MY FEET ARE HARDCORE LMFAO


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 18 2010, 09:54 PM~18347175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: 

JOE DIRT RULES ... DAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNG


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 01:12 PM~18342711
> *dont you feel like a dipshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nah not really cause im not a ricer EVOteric :cheesy: Doesnt change my point


----------



## Firecracker

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 18 2010, 08:17 PM~18346737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet. My last ride was a 53 chevy four-door. I got ride of it and got the 62 impala. here's a shot








I took it to alot of shows around here and got some attention. I've taken the 62 to a couple shows so far and i'm getting a lot more attention with it than I did with the 53.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Aug 18 2010, 03:02 PM~18343555
> *LOL,you dont like the early 60s impala wagons :0
> *


none :no: its a grocery getter, they might as well allow minivans in the lowriding mainstream :uh:


----------



## SCdroptop64

SO HERES EGES 62 "4" DOOR WITH THEM CHINAS WITH THE UNCLEANED WHITE WALLS :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: ITS ALL GRAVEY BABY , SHES COMIN .


----------



## Firecracker

Four-doors don't get alot of respect in the hot rod scene either. I had alot of people talk shit about my 53 on FORUMS. No one ever said shit in person. Whit, one of the dudes in my club, has a 50 Buick Special 4-door. People will talk crap on the internet about it, but they know better to say anything in person because the 455 Olds under the hood will dust most of the two-doors in the hot rod scene, and no one that has a two door wants to have some guy with a four-door make him look bad.
Here's a shot of the buick


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 18 2010, 07:04 PM~18347336
> *but aint one car on here got shit on my 1990 ford festiva daily driver , yes  FORD FESTIVA  i aint driving the rat rods bike or low low everyday , i bought this bitch for a 100 bucks 2 years ago , 42 mpg , dropped 3 tens in the hatch get some foo . i tossed the chinas up beside it . gotta get my four lug adapters  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK A FOUR DOOR , FUCK A 2 DOOR , FUCK A NO DOOR  " BITCH IM RIDIN 3 DOORS FOO  YOUUUU KNOOOOWWWWW
> *


You aint got shit on my homies disco biscuit metro


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Aug 18 2010, 04:14 PM~18345798
> *You're not serious, are you?
> *


maybe in real racing like actual racing but drag racing weight isnt a problem unless youre in all motor but when you see a checker pull low 12s its obvious weight and doors wasnt holding it back.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 18 2010, 07:04 PM~18347336
> *but aint one car on here got shit on my 1990 ford festiva daily driver , yes  FORD FESTIVA  i aint driving the rat rods bike or low low everyday , i bought this bitch for a 100 bucks 2 years ago , 42 mpg , dropped 3 tens in the hatch get some foo . i tossed the chinas up beside it . gotta get my four lug adapters  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK A FOUR DOOR , FUCK A 2 DOOR , FUCK A NO DOOR  " BITCH IM RIDIN 3 DOORS FOO  YOUUUU KNOOOOWWWWW
> *


Hahaha back in 96 I had one. Black outs and two 12z in back. There's a club here in nc of them. They meet once a month. Lol.


----------



## SCdroptop64

BRO THE FESTIVA IS THE MOST HIDIOUS CAR THERE IS . I HAVE A DAMN GOOD SENCE OF HUMOR BEING ONE REASON I BOUGHT THAT BITCH ,,, ME AND EDGE HAUL ASS IN THAT LIL MOFO ... CAN WAIT TO GET MY ADAPTERS I ORDERED ... JUST ANOTHER REASON FOR PPL TO LAUGH AND FOR ME TO FLIP THEM OFF :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCdroptop64

LMAO WE SHOULD START A FESTVA TOPIC .. THE HARDEST FESTIVA LMFAO ...... I CALL MY BITCH FEST"EVIL" :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 18 2010, 09:04 PM~18347336
> *but aint one car on here got shit on my 1990 ford festiva daily driver , yes  FORD FESTIVA  i aint driving the rat rods bike or low low everyday , i bought this bitch for a 100 bucks 2 years ago , 42 mpg , dropped 3 tens in the hatch get some foo . i tossed the chinas up beside it . gotta get my four lug adapters  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK A FOUR DOOR , FUCK A 2 DOOR , FUCK A NO DOOR  " BITCH IM RIDIN 3 DOORS FOO  YOUUUU KNOOOOWWWWW
> *


We pimp that FESTY son.  If only it was a 4 dr...... :cheesy:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 18 2010, 10:21 PM~18347534
> *You aint got shit on my homies disco biscuit metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LMFAO , I LOVE IT . BO ID ROCK THAT MOTHER FUCKER .. ITS SOO 90'S AND IM DIGGIN IT


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 18 2010, 09:15 PM~18347475
> *SO HERES EGES 62  "4" DOOR WITH THEM CHINAS WITH THE UNCLEANED WHITE WALLS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno: ITS ALL GRAVEY BABY , SHES COMIN .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I got to give a shot out to that deer that jump out in from of me 2 monthes ago. Thanks for the new front homie !!!!!
4,800 in damage . I love State Farm.


----------



## Tangletowner

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 5 2010, 09:23 PM~18241525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  4-doors are like fat girls. Most people say they wouldn't ride them, but reality is they would, and they have more room for all your friends to ride too.


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 18 2010, 07:37 PM~18347739
> *LMFAO , I LOVE IT . BO ID ROCK THAT MOTHER FUCKER .. ITS SOO 90'S AND IM DIGGIN IT
> *


Thats cause thats when it was rollin, the 90s


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Tangletowner_@Aug 18 2010, 10:42 PM~18347795
> * 4-doors are like fat girls.  Most people say they wouldn't ride them, but reality is they would, and they have more room for all your friends to ride too.
> *


 :h5: MOST PPL HAVE BEAT DOWN A BIG GIRL BUT JUST AINT GOT THE NUT SACK TO ADMIT IT . :roflmao: ROCK THAT FOOUR DOOR LOL WITH THE BIG GIRL IN THE BACK :roflmao:


----------



## Tangletowner

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 18 2010, 07:44 PM~18347821
> *:h5:  MOST PPL HAVE BEAT DOWN A BIG GIRL BUT JUST AINT GOT THE NUT SACK TO ADMIT IT .  :roflmao:    ROCK THAT FOOUR DOOR LOL WITH THE BIG GIRL IN THE BACK  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Tangletowner_@Aug 18 2010, 09:42 PM~18347795
> * 4-doors are like fat girls.  Most people say they wouldn't ride them, but reality is they would, and they have more room for all your friends to ride too.
> *


AND IT MAKES DRIVE-BY'S EASIER!!!!


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 04:24 PM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *


I think the popular train of thought, along with mine. Is that if you can get a 2 door in the same model, then why waist your time building a 4 door.

Dont get me wrong Ive seen a few 4 doors that look pretty damn good, but like many have already said. Overall they just arent as desireable.


----------



## 816rider

i gota 4 door...and its a FORD on top of that! i love the bitch...i have put a lot of heart into this ride...along with money...its mines and i dont give a fuck who likes it! 78' merc marquis..."THE GREEN GOB" 1st place 70's luxury at the KC ODB Lowrider show...


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 18 2010, 10:57 PM~18347956
> *AND IT MAKES DRIVE-BY'S EASIER!!!!
> *


 AND YOU DONT HAVE TO WORRY BOUT THAT BIG BITCH CRAWLING OVER YA SEATS AND FOOKIN THEM UP . JUST GET HER BIG ASS OUT DA CAR , OPEN THA BACK DOOR , GET IN , SHUT THE 4TH DOOR LOL AND DO WORK SON DO WORK :drama: :drama:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 18 2010, 10:07 PM~18348072
> *I think the popular train of thought, along with mine. Is that if you can get a 2 door in the same model, then why waist your time building a 4 door.
> 
> Dont get me wrong Ive seen a few 4 doors that look pretty damn good, but like many have already said.  Overall they just arent as desireable.
> *



A few, com on bro there are tons of 4 drs. thats killing dem 2 drs. son :twak:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Aug 18 2010, 10:08 PM~18348086
> *i gota 4 door...and its a FORD on top of that! i love the bitch...i have put a lot of heart into this ride...along with money...its mines and i dont give a fuck who likes it! 78' merc marquis..."THE GREEN GOB" 1st place 70's luxury at the KC ODB Lowrider show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Digging that FORD


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 18 2010, 10:11 PM~18348121
> *A few, com on bro there are tons of 4 drs. thats killing dem 2 drs.  son :twak:
> *


Ive seen a few.


----------



## Tangletowner

NIMSTER had that orange 4doe Lac that would swiiiiiiing.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 18 2010, 07:34 PM~18347702
> *We pimp that FESTY son.   If only it was a 4 dr...... :cheesy:
> *


Its a 3 door. Do it!


----------



## SCdroptop64

THESE GUYS SAID SCREW YOU ALL , WE ROCK NO DOORS 

EVEN GOT PLAQUES IN THE WINDOWS 




















YOU ACTUALLY LOOKED FOR THE PLAQUE DIDNT YOU LMMFAO


----------



## SCdroptop64

THIS GUY SAID I DONT NEED A FOUR DOOR FOR MY BIG OL BITCH . LMFAO


----------



## SCdroptop64

OHHHH SNAP A FOUR DOOR THAT ECONOMICAL ... AHH SHIT


----------



## SCdroptop64

HERES ONE FOR BABY LA RIDER , SOUNDS LIKE SHE LIKES KA DONKA DONKS .IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1008/funny-car-photos-whats-next-is-rubber-on-those-rims.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SCdroptop64




----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 18 2010, 08:13 PM~18348140
> *Digging that FORD
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## illstorm

> *KAKALAK
> post Today, 10:14 PM
> They might as well allow minivans in the lowriding mainstream*


KAKALAK I heard they looking 4 you over in the* Whatz up with minivans in lowriders topic!* They are eagerly awaiting your response on rides like these. 
















* Now I'm sure your 2 anxious to wanna comment on this ridicules minivan in lowriding thang. but please do not deprive them of all your well thought out and provoking points of argument. That will enable you 2 crush any hypothesis pertaining 2 any belief that minivans aka soccer mom mobiles have any place in lowriding **period*  







l


----------



## nueve5

I picked up a 62 4 door for parts but im having second thoughts about hacking it up :wow: thinking about wat to do with it


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 18 2010, 08:50 PM~18348518
> *KAKALAK I heard they looking 4 you over in the Whatz up with minivans in lowriders topic! They are eagerly awaiting your response on rides like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm sure your 2 anxious to wanna comment on this ridicules minivan in lowriding thang. but please do not deprive them of all your well thought out and provoking points of argument. That will enable you 2 crush any hypothesis pertaining 2 any belief that minivans aka soccer mom mobiles have any place in lowriding period
> l
> *


The orange one was from my club also  

vans can look bad ass


----------



## Bajito OG

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 13 2010, 06:44 AM~18300277
> *SOLD FOR 45000. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## illstorm




----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 16 2010, 06:17 AM~18320119
> *Wow homie majestics compton dont you guys have a 4dr 59 in your chapter????
> *


this is my opinion. NOT the clubs opinion. :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 16 2010, 06:46 AM~18320191
> *Got him yo six 2 post some pics of your ride let's see what you are rolling
> *


i got a 2 DOOR 65 rag homie. pics out when i finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 16 2010, 06:02 PM~18326222
> *damn son , how you gonna talk smack bout four doorS and you got one in your club  :rofl:  :rofl:  i bet if your homie with the four door knew you was sayin that , i bet he'd pimp smack yo ass  ""SCCHHHMMMAACCCKKKKKK""  :buttkick:  :twak:  :rimshot:
> *


damn son, first of all aint nobody gona pimp slap me homie you got that shit twisted. we are world wide and i'm sure we got four doors in some of our chapters. i'm talking about the old school shit like the 60's. :0


----------



## six 2

FUCK, I WILL GO ONE STEP FURTHER. SOME PEOPLE DON'T EVEN LIKE TWO DOOR 65 IMPALA'S JUST BECAUSE OF THE BODY STYLE. I WAS TOLD THIS BY CLUB MEMBERS THIS IS THEIR OPINON AND I'M COOL WITH THAT. JUST BECUASE A CAR IS IN THE CLUB DON'T MEAN I HAVE TO LIKE IT. I CAN RESPECT WHAT HOMIES BRING TO THE GAME. BUT I HAVE MY OWN OPINION ON SHIT AND CAN'T NOBODY DO SHIT ABOUT IT. AND BACK TO THE PIMP SLAP. YOU WILL GET ONE TO THE HEAD IF ATTEMPED. TRUST AND BELIVE THAT SHIT HOMIE. :angel: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 19 2010, 06:54 AM~18350992
> *FUCK, I WILL GO ONE STEP FURTHER. SOME PEOPLE DON'T EVEN LIKE TWO DOOR 65 IMPALA'S JUST BECAUSE OF THE BODY STYLE. I WAS TOLD THIS BY CLUB MEMBERS THIS IS THEIR OPINON AND I'M COOL WITH THAT. JUST BECUASE A CAR IS IN THE CLUB DON'T MEAN I HAVE TO LIKE IT. I CAN RESPECT WHAT HOMIES BRING TO THE GAME. BUT I HAVE MY OWN OPINION ON SHIT AND CAN'T NOBODY DO SHIT ABOUT IT. AND BACK TO THE PIMP SLAP. YOU WILL GET ONE TO THE HEAD IF ATTEMPED. TRUST AND BELIVE THAT SHIT HOMIE.     :angel:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I feel you on the 65 i never understood why some people talk shit on them. I was actually looking for a 69 when i ran up on my 64. I got a hell of a deal on it thats why i have it now but once its done im going to get me a nine :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

> *big C  Today, 10:48 AM
> 
> 
> I feel you on the 65 i never understood why some people talk shit on them. I was actually looking for a 69 when i ran up on my 64. I got a hell of a deal on it thats why i have it now but once its done im going to get me a nine*


Curves on a 65 R so provocative it should be a centerfold. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 19 2010, 08:54 AM~18350992
> *FUCK, I WILL GO ONE STEP FURTHER. SOME PEOPLE DON'T EVEN LIKE TWO DOOR 65 IMPALA'S JUST BECAUSE OF THE BODY STYLE. I WAS TOLD THIS BY CLUB MEMBERS THIS IS THEIR OPINON AND I'M COOL WITH THAT. JUST BECUASE A CAR IS IN THE CLUB DON'T MEAN I HAVE TO LIKE IT. I CAN RESPECT WHAT HOMIES BRING TO THE GAME. BUT I HAVE MY OWN OPINION ON SHIT AND CAN'T NOBODY DO SHIT ABOUT IT. AND BACK TO THE PIMP SLAP. YOU WILL GET ONE TO THE HEAD IF ATTEMPED. TRUST AND BELIVE THAT SHIT HOMIE.    :angel:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WELL THE ONE THING I LIKE ABOUT ROLLERZ ONLY IS THAT PEOPLE OVER CARS, I MEAN WE HAVE OUR RULES ABOUT 4 DOORS ALSO. BUT AS FAR AS OTHER CARS, AS LONG AS THEY ARE SUPER FIXED UP, THEY CAN BE VOTED IN. 

ONE THING I SEEN AT CAR SHOWS, CLUBS WONDER WHY THEY DO NOT DO BETTER AT CAR SHOWS, IF YOU HAVE 10 64'S IN YOUR CAR CLUB, AND NOTHING ELSE, THE BEST YOU CAN DO IS 3 WINNERS OUT OF 10, AND YOU KNOW THAT AINT GONNA HAPPEN. YOU HAVE TO SWITCH IT UP, 40'S, 50'S 60'S VERTS, 70'S, 80'S CADDY'S, FORDS, BOXES, BUBBLES, LINCS, TOWN CARS, MAGNUMS, TRUCKS, ESCALADES.

THEN THEY GET MAD BECAUSE ANOTHER CLUB GETS THE CLUB AWARD. YOU GOT 50 ENTRY'S IN THE SAME CLASS, WE GOT 50 ENTRY'S IN ALOT OF CLASSES, WE PLACE HIGHER BECAUSE WE HAVE A BROAD ARRAY OF CARS, NOT JUST ONE STYLE OR CLASS. 

AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING, BUT THERE ARE ALOT OF FOLKS THAT WONDER WHY WE TEND TO WIN CLUB AWARDS, NOT BECAUSE WE ARE ROLLERZ ONLY. IT IS BECAUSE WE GOT DIFFERENT STYLES OF ENTRIES, ACROSS THE BOARD. SO OF COURSE WE ARE GOING TO WIN AGAINST CLUBS WITH THE SAME, OR MAYBE TWO CLASSES.

MY POINT, YOU GOTTA HAVE SOMETHING DIFFERENT. AND TO HATE ON A CAR BECAUSE IT IS A SPECIFIC YEAR, OR IT IS A SPECIFIC STYLE, I MEAN COME ON, AINT WE GOT ENOUGH BULLSHIT FROM THE POLICE AND EVERYONE ELSE TO BE FIGHTING OVER STYLES


----------



## Quagmire

SOME PEOPLE BELIEVE IN QUANTITY OVER QUALITY. :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Aug 19 2010, 10:16 AM~18351500
> *SOME PEOPLE BELIEVE IN QUANTITY OVER QUALITY. :uh:
> *


NOT WHAT I MEAN, WHAT I MEAN IS THAT YOU NEED TO HAVE QUALITY IN ALOT OF DIFFERENT CATEGORIES IF YOU ARE COMPETING FOR CLUB OF THE YEAR.

PEOPLE ARE SO WORRIED ABOUT SPECIFIC CARS, AND IT NEEDS TO BE THIS TYPE, THIS YEAR. I THINK BACK TO WHAT WAS ON THE STREETS WHEN IT STARTED IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA:

BUGS
FORD MAVERICKS
MONTE CARLOS 70'S BODY
LINCOLN MARC 5
CADDILACS

YOU MIGHT SEE AN IMPALA OR TWO, BUT THE MAJORITY WERE NOT IMPALA'S. 

*WHY BECAUSE THEN IT WAS ABOUT LOWRIDING, ENJOYING THE CRUISE, CRUISING WHAT YOU HAD, NOT HATTING ON SOMEONE ELSES CAR.*

NOW IT IS WHO CAN MAKE THERE CAR LOOK LIKE THE CARS IN A RAP VIDEO.....GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Tangletowner_@Aug 18 2010, 11:17 PM~18348181
> *NIMSTER had that orange 4doe Lac that would swiiiiiiing.
> *


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 08:12 AM~18351472
> *WELL THE ONE THING I LIKE ABOUT ROLLERZ ONLY IS THAT PEOPLE OVER CARS, I MEAN WE HAVE OUR RULES ABOUT 4 DOORS ALSO.  BUT AS FAR AS OTHER CARS, AS LONG AS THEY ARE SUPER FIXED UP, THEY CAN BE VOTED IN.
> 
> ONE THING I SEEN AT CAR SHOWS, CLUBS WONDER WHY THEY DO NOT DO BETTER AT CAR SHOWS, IF YOU HAVE 10 64'S IN YOUR CAR CLUB, AND NOTHING ELSE, THE BEST YOU CAN DO IS 3 WINNERS OUT OF 10, AND YOU KNOW THAT AINT GONNA HAPPEN.  YOU HAVE TO SWITCH IT UP, 40'S, 50'S 60'S VERTS, 70'S, 80'S CADDY'S, FORDS, BOXES, BUBBLES, LINCS, TOWN CARS, MAGNUMS, TRUCKS, ESCALADES.
> 
> THEN THEY GET MAD BECAUSE ANOTHER CLUB GETS THE CLUB AWARD.  YOU GOT 50 ENTRY'S IN THE SAME CLASS, WE GOT 50 ENTRY'S IN ALOT OF CLASSES, WE PLACE HIGHER BECAUSE WE HAVE A BROAD ARRAY OF CARS, NOT JUST ONE STYLE OR CLASS.
> 
> AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING, BUT THERE ARE ALOT OF FOLKS THAT WONDER WHY WE TEND TO WIN CLUB AWARDS,  NOT BECAUSE WE ARE ROLLERZ ONLY.  IT IS BECAUSE WE GOT DIFFERENT STYLES OF ENTRIES, ACROSS THE BOARD.  SO OF COURSE WE ARE GOING TO WIN AGAINST CLUBS WITH THE SAME, OR MAYBE TWO CLASSES.
> 
> MY POINT, YOU GOTTA HAVE SOMETHING DIFFERENT.  AND TO HATE ON A CAR BECAUSE IT IS A SPECIFIC YEAR, OR IT IS A SPECIFIC STYLE, I MEAN COME ON, AINT WE GOT ENOUGH BULLSHIT FROM THE POLICE AND EVERYONE ELSE TO BE FIGHTING OVER STYLES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2010, 10:53 AM~18352859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpinlincoln

real car fans love that car if it a 2 or 4 door. Just because it has 2 more doors does not mean the car is garbage, so on that note GO FUCK YUOR SELF IF YOU DONT AGREE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## allredss

:wow: 4 DOORS ARE PARTS CARS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 19 2010, 09:54 AM~18350992
> *FUCK, I WILL GO ONE STEP FURTHER. SOME PEOPLE DON'T EVEN LIKE TWO DOOR 65 IMPALA'S JUST BECAUSE OF THE BODY STYLE. I WAS TOLD THIS BY CLUB MEMBERS THIS IS THEIR OPINON AND I'M COOL WITH THAT. JUST BECUASE A CAR IS IN THE CLUB DON'T MEAN I HAVE TO LIKE IT. I CAN RESPECT WHAT HOMIES BRING TO THE GAME. BUT I HAVE MY OWN OPINION ON SHIT AND CAN'T NOBODY DO SHIT ABOUT IT. AND BACK TO THE PIMP SLAP. YOU WILL GET ONE TO THE HEAD IF ATTEMPED. TRUST AND BELIVE THAT SHIT HOMIE.    :angel:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 WOW IS THAT A DEATH THREAT ? REALLY SMART THERE GUY .. EVEN GOT GUNS BLASTING AFTER THE COMMENT , REAL SMART ... LETS JUST HOPE I DONT GET POPPED CAUSE YOU TOLD ON YA SELF :roflmao: TYPICAL .......... NEVER FAILS SOMEONE ALWAYS GOTTA TALK GUN PLAY ....... MATTER OF FACT IMA LOG THIS COMMENT AND STASH IT IN MY FILES " JUST IN CASE " PLAYA :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 08:25 AM~18351568
> *NOT WHAT I MEAN, WHAT I MEAN IS THAT YOU NEED TO HAVE QUALITY IN ALOT OF DIFFERENT CATEGORIES IF YOU ARE COMPETING FOR CLUB OF THE YEAR.
> 
> PEOPLE ARE SO WORRIED ABOUT SPECIFIC CARS, AND IT NEEDS TO BE THIS TYPE, THIS YEAR.  I THINK BACK TO WHAT WAS ON THE STREETS WHEN IT STARTED IN NORTHERN CALIFORNIA:
> 
> BUGS
> FORD MAVERICKS
> MONTE CARLOS  70'S BODY
> LINCOLN MARC 5
> CADDILACS
> 
> YOU MIGHT SEE AN IMPALA OR TWO, BUT THE MAJORITY WERE NOT IMPALA'S.
> 
> WHY BECAUSE THEN IT WAS ABOUT LOWRIDING, ENJOYING THE CRUISE, CRUISING WHAT YOU HAD, NOT HATTING ON SOMEONE ELSES CAR.
> 
> NOW IT IS WHO CAN MAKE THERE CAR LOOK LIKE THE CARS IN A RAP VIDEO.....GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK
> *


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Aug 19 2010, 01:31 PM~18354533
> *:wow:  4 DOORS ARE PARTS CARS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *




hey post a big pic of your avatar please :0 :boink:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 19 2010, 05:23 PM~18354918
> *WOW IS THAT A DEATH THREAT ? REALLY SMART THERE GUY .. EVEN GOT GUNS BLASTING AFTER THE COMMENT , REAL SMART ... LETS JUST HOPE I DONT GET POPPED CAUSE YOU TOLD ON YA SELF  :roflmao:  TYPICAL ..........      NEVER FAILS SOMEONE ALWAYS GOTTA TALK GUN PLAY .......    MATTER OF FACT IMA LOG THIS COMMENT AND STASH IT IN MY FILES " JUST IN CASE "  PLAYA  :roflmao:
> *


DO NOT THINK HE WAS TALKING DIRECTLY TOO YOU, MORE THEM SOMEONE TRYING TO TELL HIM HE SHOULD NOT HAVE A SPECIFIC CAR


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 04:51 PM~18355602
> *DO NOT THINK HE WAS TALKING DIRECTLY TOO YOU, MORE THEM SOMEONE TRYING TO TELL HIM HE SHOULD NOT HAVE A SPECIFIC CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 07:51 PM~18355602
> *DO NOT THINK HE WAS TALKING DIRECTLY TOO YOU, MORE THEM SOMEONE TRYING TO TELL HIM HE SHOULD NOT HAVE A SPECIFIC CAR
> *


NAH MANE HE WAS TALKIN TO ME ,, HES PISSED CAUSE I SAID WHAT IF YOUR HOMIE PIMP SLAPPED YOU , LOL ... WOW .. KIDS THESE DAYS


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 19 2010, 06:59 PM~18355686
> *:h5:
> *











:wave: :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 05:46 PM~18355993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Some these kats trip me out! They think some ****** song talking bout 16 switches and other bull shit is ridding. The game is boring as fuck here in NC becouse clowns are hung on a imp. And FYI all them shits look alike.. Makes me wana go to sleep going to some these lowrider shows!! :uh: After paying for a high ass ticket to get in. the first 10 two door imps start to look alike.. And I wont go into the rows and rows of those god damn G bodies!!! Funny how peeps get mad when a 4 door or a truck beats they so called real lowrider!!


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 19 2010, 05:59 PM~18356090
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Some these kats trip me out! They think some ****** song talking bout 16 switches and other bull shit is ridding. The game is boring as fuck here in NC becouse clowns are hung on a imp. And FYI all them shits look alike.. Makes me wana go to sleep going to some these lowrider shows!!  :uh: After paying for a high ass ticket to get in. the first 10 two door imps start to look alike.. And I wont go into the rows and rows of those god damn G bodies!!! Funny how peeps get mad when a 4 door or a truck beats they so called real lowrider!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Aug 19 2010, 02:13 AM~18350164
> *I picked up a 62 4 door for parts but im having second thoughts about hacking it up :wow: thinking about wat to do with it
> *



Dont do homie Pimp that thang :nono:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Aug 19 2010, 04:31 PM~18354533
> *:wow:  4 DOORS ARE PARTS CARS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: We have already been there homie :nono:


----------



## Tangletowner

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 19 2010, 10:53 AM~18352859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would be the one.


----------



## illstorm

> *96ROADMASTER  Yesterday, 08:59 PM
> 
> Some these kats trip me out! They think some ****** song talking bout 16 switches and other bull shit is ridding. The game is boring as fuck here in NC becouse clowns are hung on a imp. And FYI all them shits look alike.. Makes me wana go to sleep going to some these lowrider shows!!  After paying for a high ass ticket to get in. the first 10 two door imps start to look alike.. And I wont go into the rows and rows of those god damn G bodies!!! Funny how peeps get mad when a 4 door or a truck beats they so called real lowrider*


*Got 2 un-narrow-fi tha game*


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 19 2010, 03:23 PM~18354918
> *WOW IS THAT A DEATH THREAT ? REALLY SMART THERE GUY .. EVEN GOT GUNS BLASTING AFTER THE COMMENT , REAL SMART ... LETS JUST HOPE I DONT GET POPPED CAUSE YOU TOLD ON YA SELF  :roflmao:  TYPICAL ..........      NEVER FAILS SOMEONE ALWAYS GOTTA TALK GUN PLAY .......    MATTER OF FACT IMA LOG THIS COMMENT AND STASH IT IN MY FILES " JUST IN CASE "  PLAYA  :roflmao:
> *


STASH THAT SHIT HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak: :loco:


----------



## 64 Manny

I HAVE A TWO DOOR. BUT IF YOU WANNA ROLL A 4 DOOR THEN ROLL THAT BITCH. ITS YOUR SHIT DOG.


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by pimpinlincoln_@Aug 19 2010, 04:26 PM~18354487
> * real car fans love that car if it a 2 or 4 door. Just because it has 2 more doors does not mean the car is garbage, so on that note GO FUCK YUOR SELF IF YOU DONT AGREE!!! :biggrin:
> *


lol i seen ppl with rusty ass 2 doors on here tryin to shit on 4 doors


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Aug 20 2010, 09:38 AM~18361699
> *lol i seen ppl with rusty ass 2 doors on here tryin to shit on 4 doors
> *


Go to the nc fest! Bunch of bucket ryderz! Two door 20yr project clowns!


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 20 2010, 09:42 AM~18360478
> *STASH THAT SHIT HOMIE.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :twak:  :loco:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak: .... i got a stash . its sticky and lime green ,, wanna blaze up ? :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## SCdroptop64

off to da nationally famous beacon drive inn with edge and his "4" door lol for a cruise in tonight . these ******** in spartanburg ait ready for corner bendin on 3


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 20 2010, 01:21 PM~18363319
> *off to da nationally famous beacon drive inn with edge and his "4" door lol for a cruise in tonight . these ******** in spartanburg ait ready for corner bendin on 3
> *


 :cheesy: 
Classic expo this weekend up here. I feel bad your stuck down there with them wana be hehaws!


----------



## SCdroptop64

no doubt homie ,, the funy thing is they dont see the bomb ass 64 on draulics and say dayyuuummmmm .... they say dayyuuummmmm he fucked up that car .. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

its all gravey ive done smashed them all last year with the bagged rat rod i build .. every year i pop up in something different s they never know what to expect ... my 64 has on ben driven on the street 4 times since i got it ... so they have no clue ..ima take some pics tonight of them redneckers checkin t out and ill post them up ... check back homie ......... hold it down east coast homie


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Aug 20 2010, 11:38 AM~18361699
> *lol i seen ppl with rusty ass 2 doors on here tryin to shit on 4 doors
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 19 2010, 09:46 PM~18356499
> *:nono:  We have already been there homie  :nono:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=556503&st=0


:biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64

too sexy :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

been thinking about building a choptop 4 door like the one in the Lepracon movie.. has anybody else seen one?


----------



## leo

I kinda want to get and hook up a 4 door impala just to piss people off


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 20 2010, 09:41 PM~18365691
> *I kinda want to get and hook up a 4 door impala just to piss people off
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 20 2010, 06:45 PM~18364554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too sexy  :biggrin:
> *


anyone can talk what hey want , voice theiropinion about them , clown them , caLl them parts car or what ever th case my be for them . but THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE NIKKA , THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE NIKKA THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS FUCKING HARD . ..... DAMN SUPER CLEAN BIG UPS TO THIS OWNER . ONE OF THE HARDEST FOUR DOORS IVE SEEN IN A MIN...BIG UPS


----------



## SCdroptop64

EDGE , HEARD THESE KATS WERE LOOKING FOR YOU , SAID YOUCALLED THEM FOUR DOOR HATERS ,,,,, LOOKS LIKE THEY MIGHT WANNA POP YOU ... :roflmao:


----------



## SCdroptop64




----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 20 2010, 08:54 PM~18365774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDGE , HEARD THESE KATS WERE LOOKING FOR YOU , SAID YOUCALLED THEM FOUR DOOR HATERS ,,,,, LOOKS LIKE THEY MIGHT WANNA POP YOU ... :roflmao:
> *



Dude i keep seeing dem foos roll by my crib.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 20 2010, 08:42 AM~18360478
> *STASH THAT SHIT HOMIE.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :twak:  :loco:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: They aint nothing like a computer THUG !!!!!!!! True gangster homie !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 20 2010, 03:21 PM~18363319
> *off to da nationally famous beacon drive inn with edge and his "4" door lol for a cruise in tonight . these ******** in spartanburg ait ready for corner bendin on 3
> *



CALL IT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 20 2010, 05:45 PM~18364554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too sexy  :biggrin:
> *



DAAAAAAAAMN Homie thats clean !!!!!!!! :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

lmfao ,, you even got the jc bobble head , dawg i ws rooooo llin , didnt even know they made it


----------



## SCdroptop64

fook all this 2door 4 door non sence .. cant we all just get along , lowride , be chill and g and enjoy a chilli cheese a plenty from the nationally famous beacn drive inn ..... any takers ?


----------



## SCdroptop64

sooo good sooo good .. so greasy they wrap them in paper and put them in the bag and you still get a nig ass grease spot ...i mean just look at the oily grease glisten in the light in pic 2 ... o what a site


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 20 2010, 09:33 PM~18365995
> *fook all this 2door 4 door non sence .. cant we all just get along , lowride , be chill and g and enjoy a chilli cheese a plenty from the nationally famous beacn drive inn ..... any takers ?
> *



Down like 4 flats homie :cheesy:


----------



## SCdroptop64

promise i could eat another , didnt think i was thathungry so me and the wifey split the plate but dude , lookin at these pics . im fuckin starvin


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 20 2010, 10:35 PM~18366006
> *sooo good sooo good ..    so greasy they wrap them in paper and put them in the bag and you still get a nig ass grease spot ...i mean just look at the oily grease glisten in the light in pic 2    ... o what a site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 supposed to be """ BIG "" ass grease spot not nig .......


----------



## SCdroptop64

im out son like my impala tail lights after hittin that speed bump ... gotta work in the morn ... see ya tomorrow homie


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 20 2010, 09:26 PM~18365965
> *lmfao ,, you even got the jc bobble head , dawg i ws rooooo llin , didnt even know they made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



JC is a true OG


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 20 2010, 10:49 PM~18366079
> *JC is a true OG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm

*4 doors potential *


----------



## illstorm

A 60's 4door rag


























busting 2 door ass


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 20 2010, 10:17 PM~18366212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 doors  potential
> *


OG styles the shit :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 20 2010, 10:46 PM~18366366
> *A 60's 4door rag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> busting 2 door ass
> *


continentals are the exception to the rule. :uh: :twak:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 20 2010, 10:55 PM~18366419
> *OG styles the shit  :biggrin:
> *



Thats whats up


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 20 2010, 07:35 PM~18366006
> *sooo good sooo good ..    so greasy they wrap them in paper and put them in the bag and you still get a nig ass grease spot ...i mean just look at the oily grease glisten in the light in pic 2    ... o what a site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Some of the 4 doors here in Australia.........


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Aug 20 2010, 11:39 PM~18366725
> *Some of the 4 doors here in Australia.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Been seeing alotta 4 doors down in Aussie land. They must be the 4 door mecca


----------



## illstorm

> *lowrico  Today, 12:31 AM
> continentals are the exception to the rule.*


*U cats R 2 fucking easy sometimes. It's like playing poker with my sisters kids. R fishing in a barrel. I figured eventually 1 of U will come on her talking that continentals get a pass shit! Just goes 2 show how easy the rules of the game change. especially when u got no choice but 2 feel it! * :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 20 2010, 10:07 PM~18366892
> *U cats R 2 fucking easy sometimes. It's like playing poker with my sisters kids. R fishing in a barrel.  I figured eventually 1 of U will come on her talking that continentals get a pass shit! Just goes 2 show how easy the rules of the game change. especially when u got no choice but 2 feel it!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 20 2010, 09:47 PM~18366774
> *Been seeing alotta 4 doors down in Aussie land. They must be the 4 door mecca
> *


if you havent figured that out by now then youre notch shy from dumbass


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 21 2010, 12:10 AM~18366917
> *if you havent figured that out by now then youre notch shy from dumbass
> *


idk Australia that well when it comes to lowriders -_-


----------



## illstorm

> *LOYALTY IV LIFE  Today, 12:39 AM
> Some of the 4 doors here in Australia.........*





























Mess around N park next 2 these rides. Going 2 them 2door Feelings hurt.* Down under come hard N the paint.*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 21 2010, 01:07 AM~18366892
> *U cats R 2 fucking easy sometimes. It's like playing poker with my sisters kids. R fishing in a barrel.  I figured eventually 1 of U will come on her talking that continentals get a pass shit! Just goes 2 show how easy the rules of the game change. especially when u got no choice but 2 feel it!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 21 2010, 12:31 AM~18366677
> *continentals are the exception to the rule. :uh:  :twak:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 21 2010, 10:31 AM~18369152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 19 2010, 06:37 PM~18356415
> *Dont do homie Pimp that thang  :nono:
> *


here is the 4 door has all glass except rear and is solid all around my homie took the trim off before he gave it to me but he threw it in the deal too








i wouldn' t want to do anything radical maybe just lay it out and roll it :biggrin: 








has a straight 6, ac, and title








here is the 2 door all i need is the rear lower quarter panel which is y it would be a shame just to cut that piece off a complete car








:dunno: :drama:


----------



## gordobig818

Lincoln town car Caprice bubble impala ss 94-96 Cadillac fleet wood only 4door worth fixing up


----------



## nueve5

maybe something like this


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by gordobig818_@Aug 21 2010, 10:47 AM~18369244
> *Lincoln town car Caprice bubble impala ss 94-96 Cadillac fleet wood only 4door worth fixing up
> *



x1000000,.,

most these cats are not from the west coast,.,. thats why they brag bout their 

4 doors n shit or take em to shows and try to win a trophy,.,.,.but its all good though erbody got they own thing i guess,,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Aug 21 2010, 10:40 AM~18369220
> *here is the 4 door has all glass except rear and is solid all around my homie took the trim off before he gave it to me but he threw it in the deal too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldn' t want to do anything radical maybe just lay it out and roll it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has a straight 6, ac, and title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the 2 door all i need is the rear lower quarter panel which is y it would be a shame just to cut that piece off a complete car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :drama:
> *



well if you got both of those cars its simple.,.fix up the two door make it into a lowrider with standing 3 and keeps the 4 door for parts,.,.

or fix up the 2 door for ur lolo,.,.and fix up ur 4 door as a all classic,.,.

either way u cant loose,.,.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

looking a 4 door or 2 door impala to trade for my fleetwood


----------



## Firecracker

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 21 2010, 01:43 PM~18369547
> *x1000000,.,
> 
> most these cats are not from the west coast,.,. thats why they brag bout their
> 
> 4 doors n shit or take em to shows and try to win a trophy,.,.,.but its all good though erbody got they own thing i guess,,.
> *


I think that not being from the west coast makes a big difference. I'm from Northwest Alabama, and around here it's hard to find a car, 2 or 4 door. Everything around here is so rusty that you can't really do the body work because you don't have anything the weld to. I've won a few trophies with my last car which was a 4-door 53 chevy. There's not as big of a scene around here so if it's a well built 4-door, you still have a good chance. But I do know that if I took my 62 four-door to cali that it wouldn't be shit compared to the cars that are built out there.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Aug 21 2010, 12:33 PM~18369832
> *I think that not being from the west coast makes a big difference.  I'm from Northwest Alabama, and around here it's hard to find a car, 2 or 4 door.  Everything around here is so rusty that you can't really do the body work because you don't have anything the weld to.  I've won a few trophies with my last car which was a 4-door 53 chevy.  There's not as big of a scene around here so if it's a well built 4-door, you still have a good chance.  But I do know that if I took my 62 four-door to cali that it wouldn't be shit compared to the cars that are built out there.
> *


This dude aphustle is full of shit i have been all over from east to west and there are just as many people fixing up 4drs out there as there is on the east coast


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 21 2010, 02:48 PM~18369902
> *This dude aphustle is full of shit i have been all over from east to west and there are just as many people fixing up 4drs out there as there is on the east coast
> *



YESSIR thats a fact :yes:


----------



## Firecracker

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 21 2010, 02:48 PM~18369902
> *This dude aphustle is full of shit i have been all over from east to west and there are just as many people fixing up 4drs out there as there is on the east coast
> *


That's cool. I've never been out there so I don't know. I just know that I see several 4-doors here in Alabama


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 21 2010, 12:07 AM~18366892
> *U cats R 2 fucking easy sometimes. It's like playing poker with my sisters kids. R fishing in a barrel.  I figured eventually 1 of U will come on her talking that continentals get a pass shit! Just goes 2 show how easy the rules of the game change. especially when u got no choice but 2 feel it!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THEY ARE THE EXCEPTION CAUSE OF THE FACTORY SUICIDE DOORS. NO OTHER REASON. :uh:


----------



## illstorm

> *x1000000,.,
> 
> most these cats are not from the west coast.*


*The 818! Inhale homie take it all N! *








*Yea thats that good shit making U sweat. Im telling son got valley regrets older than U so called vets *


----------



## illstorm

> *lowrico  Today, 11:31 PM
> THEY ARE THE EXCEPTION CAUSE OF THE FACTORY SUICIDE DOORS. NO OTHER REASON.  *


 U R 100% percent correct. Especially since suicide doors is the latest N greatest trend in lowriding. Hell I've seen so many suicide foes and trays I dam near forgot what they look like with conventional doors. Lowrico Im telling U this suicide door shit is getting out of hand. I mean every other g-body had them doors suicided at the cruise spot. Fuck man even Dre had them suicides doors on the black 64. U know the one N the "Let Me Ride"remix video. *See home like U I can talk out the side of my neck 2 :biggrin: *


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 21 2010, 12:48 PM~18369902
> *This dude aphustle is full of shit i have been all over from east to west and there are just as many people fixing up 4drs out there as there is on the east coast
> *


man get yo lil pappy ass outa here,..,yeah we fix them 4 doors to jump the shit outta them,.,,.after we done with them they aint shit but trash cuz we dont give a fucc bout them 4 doors,.,.

and u wont see a dam 4 door impala at shows tryin to win a trophi or some bullshit like that,.,.

if we do have some rider out here that are 60's impala 4 door.,.trust me the owner is not gonna be bragging or talkin shit to other people,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Aug 21 2010, 12:33 PM~18369832
> *I think that not being from the west coast makes a big difference.  I'm from Northwest Alabama, and around here it's hard to find a car, 2 or 4 door.  Everything around here is so rusty that you can't really do the body work because you don't have anything the weld to.  I've won a few trophies with my last car which was a 4-door 53 chevy.  There's not as big of a scene around here so if it's a well built 4-door, you still have a good chance.  But I do know that if I took my 62 four-door to cali that it wouldn't be shit compared to the cars that are built out there.
> *


look man on sum real shit i give you mad props for putting in work over in ur state

and you can not compare ur 62 4 door to a car out here because ur still working on it

and its not done.,.but who knows u could build it and have it look better than some cars out here when its done.,,.anything is possible,.,.
so just hold ur city down and do ur thing homie,,.

because some one has to start it and keep the movement movin,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 21 2010, 05:35 PM~18371384
> *YESSIR thats a fact  :yes:
> *


so now im full of shit cuz u dont agree wit me,.,.? hahaha,.,. classic,.








so wats up follower how u rollin ur more door around,.,.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 22 2010, 02:48 AM~18373849
> *man get yo lil pappy ass outa here,..,yeah we fix them 4 doors to jump the shit outta them,.,,.after we done with them they aint shit but trash cuz we dont give a fucc bout them 4 doors,.,.
> 
> and u wont see a dam 4 door impala at shows tryin to win a trophi or some bullshit like that,.,.
> 
> if we do have some rider out here that are 60's impala 4 door.,.trust me the owner is not gonna be bragging or talkin shit to other people,.,.
> *


NOW YOUR TRULY FULL OF SHIT HOMIE, I AM FROM STOCKTON, GREW UP IN OAKLAND, AND HAVE FAMILY ALL OVER LA. THERE ARE A BUNCH OF FOUR DOORS ON THE STREETS, AS THERE ARE A BUNCH OF G BODY'S CADDY'S AND CUTLASS'S SITTNG ON 22'S, 24'S. 

MOST OF THE RIDERS AINT WORRIED ABOUT 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR. HOLLYWOOD GOT YOU GASSED UP. LOWRIDING IS ABOUT PUTTING YOUR ALL INTO BUILDING YOUR CAR OR BIKE, NOT ABOUT THE NUMBER OF DOORS.

NOPE THEY DO NOT TAKE A 4 DOOR TO SHOWS, THEY TAKE THEM TO WIN AT SHOWS. AND AGAINST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FEATURED CARS.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 22 2010, 02:51 AM~18374354
> *NOW YOUR TRULY FULL OF SHIT HOMIE, I AM FROM STOCKTON, GREW UP IN OAKLAND, AND HAVE FAMILY ALL OVER LA.  THERE ARE A BUNCH OF FOUR DOORS ON THE STREETS, AS THERE ARE A BUNCH OF G BODY'S CADDY'S AND CUTLASS'S SITTNG ON 22'S, 24'S.
> 
> MOST OF THE RIDERS AINT WORRIED ABOUT 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR.  HOLLYWOOD GOT YOU GASSED UP.  LOWRIDING IS ABOUT PUTTING YOUR ALL INTO BUILDING YOUR CAR OR BIKE, NOT ABOUT THE NUMBER OF DOORS.
> 
> NOPE THEY DO NOT TAKE A 4 DOOR TO SHOWS, THEY TAKE THEM TO WIN AT SHOWS. AND AGAINST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FEATURED CARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:drama:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 22 2010, 05:51 AM~18374354
> *NOW YOUR TRULY FULL OF SHIT HOMIE, I AM FROM STOCKTON, GREW UP IN OAKLAND, AND HAVE FAMILY ALL OVER LA.  THERE ARE A BUNCH OF FOUR DOORS ON THE STREETS, AS THERE ARE A BUNCH OF G BODY'S CADDY'S AND CUTLASS'S SITTNG ON 22'S, 24'S.
> 
> MOST OF THE RIDERS AINT WORRIED ABOUT 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR.  HOLLYWOOD GOT YOU GASSED UP.  LOWRIDING IS ABOUT PUTTING YOUR ALL INTO BUILDING YOUR CAR OR BIKE, NOT ABOUT THE NUMBER OF DOORS.
> 
> NOPE THEY DO NOT TAKE A 4 DOOR TO SHOWS, THEY TAKE THEM TO WIN AT SHOWS. AND AGAINST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FEATURED CARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: well spoken sir . well spoken


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

how about a 4 door bagged


----------



## Firecracker

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18374834
> *how about a 4 door bagged
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool car. I just wish it wasn't chopped. I love to see a 50s chevy or a shoebox ford chopped, but i'm just not into 60s cars being chopped. Just my opinion.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 22 2010, 02:51 AM~18374354
> *NOW YOUR TRULY FULL OF SHIT HOMIE, I AM FROM STOCKTON, GREW UP IN OAKLAND, AND HAVE FAMILY ALL OVER LA.  THERE ARE A BUNCH OF FOUR DOORS ON THE STREETS, AS THERE ARE A BUNCH OF G BODY'S CADDY'S AND CUTLASS'S SITTNG ON 22'S, 24'S.
> 
> MOST OF THE RIDERS AINT WORRIED ABOUT 2 DOOR OR 4 DOOR.  HOLLYWOOD GOT YOU GASSED UP.  LOWRIDING IS ABOUT PUTTING YOUR ALL INTO BUILDING YOUR CAR OR BIKE, NOT ABOUT THE NUMBER OF DOORS.
> 
> NOPE THEY DO NOT TAKE A 4 DOOR TO SHOWS, THEY TAKE THEM TO WIN AT SHOWS. AND AGAINST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE FEATURED CARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i know you aint talking with your lil WANNA BE two door lowrider,.,.


yeah there are 4 door riders like lacs n lincolns and yup we do got a lotta dubs around here too, ,.man we got everything out here,.,.



WEST COAST is the BEST COAST


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Aug 22 2010, 08:11 AM~18374834-->
> 
> 
> 
> how about a 4 door bagged
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You trying to start a war up in here now! thats a custom! I mean rat rod! lead sled, fuckit call it a lowrider.. lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-aphustle_@Aug 22 2010, 09:41 AM~18375231
> *man i know you aint talking with your lil WANNA BE two door lowrider,.,.
> yeah there are 4 door riders like lacs n lincolns and yup we do got a lotta dubs around here too, ,.man we got everything out here,.,.
> WEST COAST is the BEST COAST
> *


----------



## BYRDIE

I WISH SOMEBODY WOULD TALK ABOUT MY CAR :wow: , A LOWRIDER IS A LOWRIDER. EVERYBODY GOTTA WORK IN PROGRESS. ITS A SAYING WHERE IM FROM. IF YOU DONT HAVE PRADA, AND YOU DONT HAVE GUCCI, WEAR WHAT YOU BLOODLOT HAVE. YA SEET :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Aug 5 2010, 05:51 PM~18239481
> *ha LOL ok i take somthing back,4 door cheavys look good< Slammed !!!!! On air , like a lowrod, then i aprove, but no  lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x 10 this fcker looks gooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 22 2010, 02:58 AM~18373890
> *so now im full of shit cuz u dont agree wit me,.,.? hahaha,.,. classic,.
> so wats up follower how u rollin ur more door around,.,.
> *




:dunno:


----------



## Edge 62

Yo aphustle you must have real low self esteem because you are so neg about everything homie, they do have medicine for people like you!!!! IM JUST SAYING


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 22 2010, 06:47 PM~18378350
> *Yo aphustle you must have real low self esteem because you are so neg about everything homie, they do have medicine for people like you!!!! IM JUST SAYING
> *


 :biggrin: naw homie no low selfsteem here playa,.,.and its not all negative or hate player,.,.

as long as yall lowridin yall doin cool just be humble n keep it pushin two door or 4 door its all good in the end,.,

and like homie said before that white 4 door slammed wit baggs actually looked pretty good,.,.

also give yall props 4 starting ur own club hope u guys expand and blow up and get a chapter every where u can,.,. :thumbsup: 

and hell NO to medicine,.,.dont take that stuff,.,.over the counter shit fuccs u up,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 22 2010, 07:45 PM~18378883
> *:420:
> *



yup.,


----------



## aphustle

this is what we do with our 4 doors out here,.,.


----------



## aphustle

:biggrin:


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 23 2010, 04:03 AM~18379689
> *:biggrin:  naw homie no low selfsteem here playa,.,.and its not all negative or hate player,.,.
> 
> as long as yall lowridin yall doin cool just be humble n keep it pushin two door or 4 door its all good in the end,.,
> 
> and like homie said before that white 4 door slammed wit baggs actually looked pretty good,.,.
> 
> also give yall props 4 starting ur own club hope u guys expand and blow up and get a chapter every where u can,.,. :thumbsup:
> 
> and hell NO to medicine,.,.dont take that stuff,.,.over the counter shit fuccs u up,.,.
> *


 hey man do you build your lows?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 22 2010, 09:18 PM~18379841
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## illstorm

4 DOOR LIVING


----------



## 68impalatattooman

im thinking of trading my fleetwood for this 4 door.............


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 06:02 PM~18238649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you see something to drive in, i see parts car :biggrin:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 23 2010, 01:13 PM~18384744
> *im thinking of trading my fleetwood for this 4 door.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice car i seen it on cl


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 23 2010, 03:53 PM~18385062
> *Thats a nice car i seen it on cl
> *


yep i think its gonna be in the drive way sunday..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

this is what i wanted my 4 door to look like when i had it before i gave it up :tears:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 23 2010, 02:25 PM~18385331
> *this is what i wanted my 4 door to look like when i had it before i gave it up :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: how long ago did you take this pic man this fucker is sick


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 23 2010, 04:38 PM~18385435
> *:wow: how long ago did you take this pic man this fucker is sick
> *


x64.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 23 2010, 03:13 PM~18384744
> *im thinking of trading my fleetwood for this 4 door.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 23 2010, 05:13 PM~18385731
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


i think its a done deal


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 23 2010, 03:32 PM~18384913
> *you see something to drive in, i see parts car  :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE HOLLYWOOD GOT YOU GASSED UP


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Aug 23 2010, 04:32 PM~18384913
> *you see something to drive in, i see parts car  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2010, 06:24 PM~18385828
> *CAUSE HOLLYWOOD GOT YOU GASSED UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
MOFO GASFACE


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2010, 05:24 PM~18385828
> *CAUSE HOLLYWOOD GOT YOU GASSED UP
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 22 2010, 11:03 PM~18379689
> *:biggrin:  naw homie no low selfsteem here playa,.,.and its not all negative or hate player,.,.
> 
> as long as yall lowridin yall doin cool just be humble n keep it pushin two door or 4 door its all good in the end,.,
> 
> and like homie said before that white 4 door slammed wit baggs actually looked pretty good,.,.
> 
> also give yall props 4 starting ur own club hope u guys expand and blow up and get a chapter every where u can,.,. :thumbsup:
> 
> and hell NO to medicine,.,.dont take that stuff,.,.over the counter shit fuccs u up,.,.
> *



Its all good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 23 2010, 02:38 PM~18385435
> *:wow: how long ago did you take this pic man this fucker is sick
> *


some were around 06,07 i think? it was at the HOUSTON LOS MAGIFICOS show


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 23 2010, 07:13 PM~18386772
> *some were around 06,07 i think? it was at the HOUSTON LOS MAGIFICOS show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## lolows

i got a 60 impala ??? its a lil project put abt 300 bucks in it and u will have a clean 60 impala  :biggrin: hit me up if u got anything to trade its under my post


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by  lolows_@Aug 23 2010, 08:12 PM~18387377
> *i got a 60 impala ??? its a lil project put abt 300 bucks in it and u will have a clean 60 impala  :biggrin:  hit me up if u got anything to trade its under my post
> *


Its clean too............


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 23 2010, 06:17 PM~18387424
> *Its clean too............
> *


thanx bro :biggrin: sounds mean also and lays frame :cheesy:


----------



## brian84corvette

my car gots extra doors... its all good


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Aug 23 2010, 08:29 PM~18387591
> *my car gots extra doors...  its all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Aug 23 2010, 08:29 PM~18387591
> *my car gots extra doors...  its all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 

you did more to it??? it's clean


----------



## brian84corvette

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Aug 23 2010, 11:22 PM~18389655
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> you did more to it??? it's clean
> *



knocked out the hood n trunk a little ago
gota do more frame / suspension work before I can do the sides n been thinking bout cuttin the roof for a big sliding canvas style top...


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Aug 23 2010, 11:29 PM~18389743
> *knocked out the hood n trunk a little ago
> gota do more frame / suspension work before I can do the sides n been thinking bout cuttin the roof for a big sliding canvas style top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66since96

TTT4,4doors!


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 23 2010, 05:49 PM~18386017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Aug 23 2010, 11:29 PM~18389743
> *knocked out the hood n trunk a little ago
> gota do more frame / suspension work before I can do the sides n been thinking bout cuttin the roof for a big sliding canvas style top...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## SCdroptop64

TO THE DAYUM TOP , FOR A MUTHA PHUKIN FOUR DOOR DROP


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 25 2010, 08:58 PM~18406710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE DAYUM TOP , FOR A MUTHA PHUKIN FOUR DOOR CHOP
> *


suicide the doors and shave the back doors and that would look cool.


----------



## illstorm

Me Likey the color combo. Me Likey a lot!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2010, 07:27 PM~18406974
> *suicide the doors and shave the back doors and that would look cool.
> *


*Y do people with four doors like shaving the back doors? I don't understand y u would want to shave your back doors to resemble a 2dr...If you want a two door go buy u a freaking 2dr... I rock all four of my door handles on mine.. Proud of my ride....:biggrin: If you are going to shave your door handles, fu** it, shave all four *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 25 2010, 11:22 PM~18408165
> *Y do people with four doors like shaving the back doors? I don't understand y u would want to shave your back doors to resemble a 2dr...If you want a two door go buy u a freaking 2dr... I rock all four of my door handles on mine.. Proud of my ride....:biggrin: If you are going to shave your door handles, fu** it, shave all four
> *


I AM ACTUALLY GONNA SHAVE ALL MY HANDLES, I SHAVED THE BACK HANDLES, THEN GOT HIT WITH STICKER SHOCK WITH THE PRICE OF THE SUICIDING THE BACK DOOR. AT FIRST I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BE CHEAPER, AND THEN LIKE 3K TO SUICIDE, I WAS LIKE A NAW, FUCK THAT. I JUST NEVER SHAVED THE FRONTS BECAUSE WE WERE IN A HURRY TO GET THE CAR OUT.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 22 2010, 09:46 PM~18380074
> *hey man do you build your  lows?
> *


 :yes: 
garage built

backyard boogie homie,.,.

aint got no classics yet but im saving that for laterz.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 23 2010, 03:51 PM~18386036
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> MOFO GASFACE
> *


 :biggrin: MOFO CHIPPERS  ,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 23 2010, 01:13 PM~18384744
> *im thinking of trading my fleetwood for this 4 door.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: WE GOT ONE OF THOSE OUT HERE BLACK 4 D00R,.,.

BUT ONLY difference is that it does 95= on the scale ,.,.servin fools up

some chick ownes it n she hops the shit outta that car,.,.ima try 2 get a picture,.

nothing wrong with a chick owning a 4 door,.. :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18412339
> *:wow:  WE GOT ONE OF THOSE OUT HERE BLACK 4 D00R,.,.
> 
> BUT ONLY difference is that it does 95= on the scale ,.,.servin fools up
> 
> some chick ownes it n she hops the shit outta that car,.,.ima try 2 get a picture,.
> 
> nothing wrong with a chick owning a 4 door,.. :biggrin:
> *


 cause you know ladies gots to haul round them bay bay kids


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 26 2010, 04:20 PM~18413370
> *cause you know ladies gots to haul round them bay bay kids
> *


 :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 26 2010, 01:51 PM~18412339
> *:wow:  WE GOT ONE OF THOSE OUT HERE BLACK 4 D00R,.,.
> 
> BUT ONLY difference is that it does 95= on the scale ,.,.servin fools up
> 
> some chick ownes it n she hops the shit outta that car,.,.ima try 2 get a picture,.
> 
> nothing wrong with a chick owning a 4 door,.. :biggrin:
> *


no bitch driven my shit.................unless the wife...... :uh:


----------



## SCdroptop64

aight fuckit , yall call them parts cars we call them four door impalas , fuckit whatever . but ima tell you this , if i was gonna build a TRUE show stopper i be DAMN if i buy a four door for parts ,, im buyin all new shit . why buy something you gotta work with . yes i have checked prices i was building a rag top 64 . thus the reason i dont have that car anymore .. no time really , but shit , all this PARTS CAR TALK wtf ever really . the bitch runs and is an impala . so its an impala ... GUESS ITS A EAST COAST THANG ... i see the cars from out west and the money involved to build them and some of those guys are quoting "parts car " bet yo ass they bought new shit , atleast most of them .... out here on the east heeee haw ass country boys are pround of their impalas and want an arm and a leg for them , so which forces some to go with four doors . piss on it . i see it a an extra door to load some beer kegs in ...whats ever the case may be , build that bitch . put some shoes on it juice it put some tunes in it and ROOOLLLLLL that motha fucka ....... ppl gonna talk . even if you had a two door they find something to talk about ..... its all about you and YOUR car . BE PROUD of that "parts car " that way when some one wrecks their two door 62 sell them the hood and rip them a new ass hole on the price :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 26 2010, 04:36 PM~18413518
> *aight fuckit , yall call them parts cars we call them four door impalas ,    fuckit whatever . but ima tell you this , if i was gonna build a TRUE  show stopper i be DAMN if i buy a four door for parts ,, im buyin all new shit . why buy something you gotta work with . yes i have checked prices i was building a rag top 64 . thus the reason i dont have that car anymore .. no time really , but shit , all this PARTS CAR TALK wtf ever really . the bitch runs and is an impala . so its an impala  ... GUESS ITS A EAST COAST THANG ...  i see the cars from out west and the money involved to build them and some of those guys are quoting "parts car "  bet yo ass they bought new shit , atleast most of them .... out here on the east heeee haw ass country boys are pround of their impalas and want an arm and a leg for them , so which forces some to go with four doors .  piss on it .  i see it a an extra door to load some beer kegs in ...whats ever the case may be , build that bitch . put some shoes on it juice it put some tunes in it and ROOOLLLLLL that motha fucka .......  ppl gonna talk . even if you had a two door they find something to talk about ..... its all about you and YOUR car .  BE PROUD  of that "parts car " that way when some one wrecks their two door 62  sell them the hood and rip them a new ass hole on the price  :roflmao:
> *


well said brother..................... :biggrin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Aug 20 2010, 09:07 PM~18366892-->
> 
> 
> 
> *U cats R 2 fucking easy sometimes. It's like playing poker with my sisters kids. R fishing in a barrel.  I figured eventually 1 of U will come on her talking that continentals get a pass shit! Just goes 2 show how easy the rules of the game change. especially when u got no choice but 2 feel it! *  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gordobig818_@Aug 21 2010, 09:47 AM~18369244
> *Lincoln town car Caprice bubble impala ss 94-96 Cadillac fleet wood only 4door worth fixing up
> *



*MAN FUK ALL THE HATERS I STAY IN A FOUR DOOR BUT THATS Y I ROLL LINCOLNS!!!!!!!!! I NEED ROOM IN MY SHYT !!!!! WHY THE HELL DO I NEED A TWO DOOR IMPALA ?????? TO LOWRIDE.... ***** PLEASE !!!! CATCH ME OUT HERE IN THEM STREETS** IN MY FOUR DOOR DAILY!!!!*


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by JIMMIE_619_RIGG_@Aug 26 2010, 06:32 PM~18413958
> *
> MAN FUK ALL THE HATERS I STAY IN A FOUR DOOR BUT THATS Y I ROLL LINCOLNS!!!!!!!!! I NEED ROOM IN MY SHYT !!!!! WHY THE HELL DO I NEED A TWO DOOR IMPALA ?????? TO  LOWRIDE.... ***** PLEASE !!!! CATCH ME OUT HERE IN THEM STREETS IN MY FOUR DOOR DAILY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOPE ASS CAR HOMIE uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 26 2010, 02:55 PM~18414128
> *DOPE ASS CAR HOMIE  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



*THANKS G TRYIN TO KEEP UP OUT HERE!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Aug 26 2010, 02:20 PM~18413370-->
> 
> 
> 
> cause you know ladies gots to haul round them bay bay kids
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you down there with them Hehaw lowriders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 02:28 PM~18413444
> *no bitch driven my shit.................unless the wife...... :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man. When you gona work on your imp!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCdroptop64_@Aug 26 2010, 02:36 PM~18413518
> *aight fuckit , yall call them parts cars we call them four door impalas ,    fuckit whatever . but ima tell you this , if i was gonna build a TRUE  show stopper i be DAMN if i buy a four door for parts ,, im buyin all new shit . why buy something you gotta work with . yes i have checked prices i was building a rag top 64 . thus the reason i dont have that car anymore .. no time really , but shit , all this PARTS CAR TALK wtf ever really . the bitch runs and is an impala . so its an impala  ... GUESS ITS A EAST COAST THANG ...  i see the cars from out west and the money involved to build them and some of those guys are quoting "parts car "  bet yo ass they bought new shit , atleast most of them .... out here on the east heeee haw ass country boys are pround of their impalas and want an arm and a leg for them , so which forces some to go with four doors .  piss on it .  i see it a an extra door to load some beer kegs in ...whats ever the case may be , build that bitch . put some shoes on it juice it put some tunes in it and ROOOLLLLLL that motha fucka .......  ppl gonna talk . even if you had a two door they find something to talk about ..... its all about you and YOUR car .  BE PROUD  of that "parts car " that way when some one wrecks their two door 62  sell them the hood and rip them a new ass hole on the price  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18408165
> *Y do people with four doors like shaving the back doors? I don't understand y u would want to shave your back doors to resemble a 2dr...If you want a two door go buy u a freaking 2dr... I rock all four of my door handles on mine.. Proud of my ride....:biggrin: If you are going to shave your door handles, fu** it, shave all four
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 26 2010, 02:28 PM~18413444
> *no bitch driven my shit.................unless the wife...... :uh:
> *



hahaha,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 26 2010, 02:36 PM~18413518
> *aight fuckit , yall call them parts cars we call them four door impalas ,    fuckit whatever . but ima tell you this , if i was gonna build a TRUE  show stopper i be DAMN if i buy a four door for parts ,, im buyin all new shit . why buy something you gotta work with . yes i have checked prices i was building a rag top 64 . thus the reason i dont have that car anymore .. no time really , but shit , all this PARTS CAR TALK wtf ever really . the bitch runs and is an impala . so its an impala  ... GUESS ITS A EAST COAST THANG ...  i see the cars from out west and the money involved to build them and some of those guys are quoting "parts car "  bet yo ass they bought new shit , atleast most of them .... out here on the east heeee haw ass country boys are pround of their impalas and want an arm and a leg for them , so which forces some to go with four doors .  piss on it .  i see it a an extra door to load some beer kegs in ...whats ever the case may be , build that bitch . put some shoes on it juice it put some tunes in it and ROOOLLLLLL that motha fucka .......  ppl gonna talk . even if you had a two door they find something to talk about ..... its all about you and YOUR car .  BE PROUD  of that "parts car " that way when some one wrecks their two door 62  sell them the hood and rip them a new ass hole on the price  :roflmao:
> *



preach on playa,..,some ones listenin out there,.,.


----------



## aphustle

*MAN FUK ALL THE HATERS I STAY IN A FOUR DOOR BUT THATS Y I ROLL LINCOLNS!!!!!!!!! I NEED ROOM IN MY SHYT !!!!! WHY THE HELL DO I NEED A TWO DOOR IMPALA ?????? TO LOWRIDE.... ***** PLEASE !!!! CATCH ME OUT HERE IN THEM STREETS IN MY FOUR DOOR DAILY!!!!*[/color]












































[/quote]


damn ***** that DONK is clean,.,.

wat you got on there 22's,.,.hahahaha 


















just fuccin wit u jimmie wat up man we need to get that medical,.,.


----------



## CHINGON66

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 25 2010, 10:58 PM~18406710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE DAYUM TOP , FOR A MUTHA PHUKIN FOUR DOOR DROP
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MR.BOMB

I LOVE MY 4DOOR


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 26 2010, 09:58 PM~18416224
> *hahaha,.,.
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 26 2010, 07:45 PM~18414984
> *Man you down there with them Hehaw lowriders!
> Man. When you gona work on your imp!
> *


Been sold.................


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by MR.BOMB_@Aug 27 2010, 12:30 AM~18418340
> *I LOVE MY 4DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice ass ride


----------



## Infamous James




----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 26 2010, 04:36 PM~18413518
> *aight fuckit , yall call them parts cars we call them four door impalas ,    fuckit whatever . but ima tell you this , if i was gonna build a TRUE  show stopper i be DAMN if i buy a four door for parts ,, im buyin all new shit . why buy something you gotta work with . yes i have checked prices i was building a rag top 64 . thus the reason i dont have that car anymore .. no time really , but shit , all this PARTS CAR TALK wtf ever really . the bitch runs and is an impala . so its an impala  ... GUESS ITS A EAST COAST THANG ...  i see the cars from out west and the money involved to build them and some of those guys are quoting "parts car "  bet yo ass they bought new shit , atleast most of them .... out here on the east heeee haw ass country boys are pround of their impalas and want an arm and a leg for them , so which forces some to go with four doors .  piss on it .  i see it a an extra door to load some beer kegs in ...whats ever the case may be , build that bitch . put some shoes on it juice it put some tunes in it and ROOOLLLLLL that motha fucka .......  ppl gonna talk . even if you had a two door they find something to talk about ..... its all about you and YOUR car .  BE PROUD  of that "parts car " that way when some one wrecks their two door 62  sell them the hood and rip them a new ass hole on the price  :roflmao:
> *


Dem 62 hoods aint no joke !!!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 27 2010, 02:00 AM~18418564
> *Been sold.................
> *


 :0


----------



## lowrico

You four door owners are sooooooooo defensive.

If you love your shit so much, then shut up and enjoy it. The more you keep yapping on and on about it the more insecure you look. Just My.02

On a side note, all you sheep need to get off Impalas nuts and be a lil more creative, cause I for one get tired of looking at Imp after Imp after Imp at shows. 

Another side note, 4 doors without the post. Look pretty damn cool


----------



## 68impalatattooman

i should have my 63 impala 4 door here sunday ill post pics monday...... :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

*AS LONG AS THE ASS DOWN & HEAD UP.*









*

I GIVES A FUCK *


----------



## illstorm

> *lowrico  Today, 01:40 PM
> On a side note, all you sheep need to get off Impalas nuts and be a lil more creative, cause I for one get tired of looking at Imp after Imp after Imp at shows.
> 
> Another side note, 4 doors without the post. Look pretty damn cool  *


*100%*


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 27 2010, 12:47 PM~18420651
> *AS LONG AS THE ASS DOWN & HEAD UP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GIVES A FUCK
> *


thats my car.... :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 27 2010, 01:15 PM~18421640
> *thats my car.... :biggrin:
> *


are you gonna hop it,.,.,.

u should hop the shit outta that 4 door,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 27 2010, 03:47 PM~18421889
> *are you gonna hop it,.,.,.
> 
> u should hop the shit outta that 4 door,.,. :biggrin:
> *


4 pump setup.....you never know.....


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 27 2010, 08:43 AM~18419785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 27 2010, 01:40 PM~18420590
> *You four door owners are sooooooooo defensive.
> 
> If you love your shit so much, then shut up and enjoy it.  The more you keep yapping on and on about it the more insecure you look.  Just My.02
> 
> On a side note, all you sheep need to get off Impalas nuts and be a lil more creative, cause I for one get tired of looking at Imp after Imp after Imp at shows.
> 
> Another side note, 4 doors without the post. Look pretty damn cool
> *


 first off i own a two door , check my topics PLAYA im not a sensitive 4 door owner , just speaking for those who do . and im not on any NUTS , we drive what we drive cause thats what the fuck we like . yea impalas are everywhere and crowd a show with so many of them ,,but , MAYBE because they are the shit .... :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 27 2010, 01:55 PM~18421942
> *4 pump setup.....you never know.....
> *



:biggrin: nice,.,.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MR.BOMB_@Aug 27 2010, 12:30 AM~18418340
> *I LOVE MY 4DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 27 2010, 10:40 AM~18420590
> *You four door owners are sooooooooo defensive.
> 
> If you love your shit so much, then shut up and enjoy it.  The more you keep yapping on and on about it the more insecure you look.  Just My.02
> 
> On a side note, all you sheep need to get off Impalas nuts and be a lil more creative, cause I for one get tired of looking at Imp after Imp after Imp at shows.
> 
> Another side note, 4 doors without the post. Look pretty damn cool
> *



yup some people get really defensive bout their 4 doors,.,.

but I DO NOT get tired of lookin at impalas,.,.shit, hows that possible,.,.

its like have 20 naked blonde chicks lined up posing,.,.yeah they all females but thats something that we cant get bored of,.,.


----------



## illstorm

> *68impalatattooman  Today, 04:15 PM
> 
> thats my car.... *


Hope U don't mind using it for a visual aid :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm

> *aphustle  Today, 05:32 PM
> 
> 
> yup some people get really defensive bout their 4 doors,.,.
> 
> but I DO NOT get tired of lookin at impalas,.,.shit, hows that possible,.,.
> 
> its like have 20 naked blonde chicks lined up posing,.,.yeah they all females but thats something that we cant get bored of,.,.*


Shit throw N a few brunettes and some red heads. Now U talking :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

My 4 Door 
Before








After








:happysad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 27 2010, 10:43 AM~18419785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow thats clean :wow:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 27 2010, 02:49 PM~18422406
> *Shit throw N a few brunettes and some red heads. Now U talking :biggrin:
> *



hahaha for reals different color impalas diferent colored women,.,.

how can any one get tired of that,.,.,.lol,,.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 27 2010, 04:45 PM~18422372
> *Hope U don't mind using it for a visual aid :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 27 2010, 02:56 PM~18422437
> *My 4 Door
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *



thats clean man,.,.looked good before n after,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 27 2010, 05:53 PM~18422861
> *thats clean man,.,.looked good before n after,.,. :biggrin:
> *


x63


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 27 2010, 02:56 PM~18422437
> *My 4 Door
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happysad:
> *


looks good Homie


----------



## 68impalatattooman

on the way back to nc............................


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 28 2010, 12:37 PM~18427269
> *on the way back to nc............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS WHATS UP HOMIE , ENJOY THAT IMPALA . SHIT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 28 2010, 12:05 PM~18427413
> *THATS WHATS UP HOMIE , ENJOY THAT IMPALA  . SHIT LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks brother gonna suicide them doors...soon.............


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 28 2010, 09:37 AM~18427269
> *on the way back to nc............................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so u traded ur fleetwood for this impa right.,,.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 28 2010, 01:28 PM~18427781
> *so u traded ur fleetwood for this impa right.,,.
> *


yep been wanting a impala everyone wanted 7g's and im fleetwood...done a even trade for this one... :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Aug 27 2010, 04:43 PM~18419785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



one bad motha!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 28 2010, 03:13 PM~18428837
> *yep been wanting a impala everyone wanted 7g's and im fleetwood...done a even trade for this one... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

good 4 u playa,.,.looks like u got an even trade,.,.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Aug 28 2010, 08:08 PM~18429666
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> good 4 u playa,.,.looks like u got an even trade,.,.
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by MR.BOMB_@Aug 27 2010, 12:30 AM~18418340
> *I LOVE MY 4DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 28 2010, 07:07 PM~18429874
> *
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: 
Yesterday was so nice to ride around with four windows down and hit up the spots and cook outs!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Aug 29 2010, 06:31 AM~18431984
> *:biggrin:
> Yesterday was so nice to ride around with four windows down and hit up the spots and cook outs!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

wife pulling the gas card from me. i got to stay in and be with kid time today. and it feels so good out again!! :happysad:


----------



## PURP_BOX

mine


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by PURP_BOX_@Aug 29 2010, 04:34 PM~18434908
> *mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good Homie


----------



## illstorm

Some more of that 4 door living. Big Willy style 







-Aston Martin








-Ferrari








-Porsche


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 29 2010, 06:27 PM~18435558
> *Some more of that 4 door living. Big Willy style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Aston Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ferrari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Porsche
> 
> *


 :uh: 
only the martin looks good. We got one them porshe" on display at mall I took pictures and sent them out becouse that thing looked like shit!!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Man that 4 door kicked my ass......I'm gonna make a build topic tomorrow its a clean car but needs my touch..........keep a eye out .............maybe two...............


----------



## Bajito OG

:biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## sixtreywit4




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Aug 27 2010, 04:53 PM~18422861-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats clean man,.,.looked good before n after,.,. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 07:38 PM~18423943
> *x63
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Aug 28 2010, 08:28 AM~18426857
> *looks good Homie
> *


Thanks guys


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 30 2010, 06:13 AM~18439067
> *
> *


post sum pics homie of tha 63 :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Got started on it yesterday a lot of work but clean......


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 30 2010, 09:18 AM~18440092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got started on it yesterday a lot of work but clean......
> *


thats hella clean bro i cant wait to put my grill on :biggrin:


----------



## Phillybagged63

here is my work in progress.

i purchased it a year ago and i redid the bag install, installed a 87 350 tuned port motor and had to fix the roof, cause they had a removable center section on the roof and installed a sliding rag.


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by Phillybagged63_@Aug 30 2010, 09:22 AM~18440121
> *here is my work in progress.
> 
> i purchased it a year ago and i redid the bag install, installed a 87 350 tuned port motor and had to fix through and installed a sliding rag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro :wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Aug 30 2010, 11:20 AM~18440104
> *thats hella clean bro i cant wait to put my grill on  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie............


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 30 2010, 05:39 AM~18438967
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 30 2010, 04:03 PM~18443626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 
Na your a 4 door driving he haw in SC!


----------



## SCdroptop64

naw not me homie , i got a four door but its a 1960 parkwood wagon ,,, im two doors ...my omie rolls fours .... but i do not see a problem with them ... hee haw i dunno bout tat .. hell even the hee haws look at me funny lol :biggrin: heres my baby


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Aug 30 2010, 05:17 PM~18444259-->
> 
> 
> 
> naw not me homie , i got a four door but its a 1960 parkwood wagon ,,, im two doors ...my omie rolls fours .... but i do not see a problem with them ... hee haw i dunno bout tat .. hell even the hee haws look at me funny lol :biggrin:    heres my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the top! Be great to roll up on some he haws. Haha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Aug 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18444928
> *:0
> *


Trunk pictures?


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## SCdroptop64




----------



## Mack10




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 31 2010, 05:25 AM~18448392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean brother.........give me a month or so.....we'll get up and do some riding


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 31 2010, 03:25 AM~18448392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: forget the imp! More pictures of that lead sled truka in the back ground! Thats what's up!


----------



## Mack10

*But I gotta kick you out of the 4dr topic...  


J/K 


I'm digging your color scheme*


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 31 2010, 03:37 PM~18453182
> *But I gotta kick you out of the 4dr topic...
> J/K
> I'm digging your color scheme
> *



hahahaha i was thinkin bout something like that,.,.

this is a 4 door topic and homie has posted his 2 door 64 more times

than any other car on here,.,.lol,.,.its all good though,.,.

lets see that wagon


----------



## lowrico

now this is a 4 door that I want :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## SCdroptop64

yea this is my homies topic , he lives like 3 mins away from me and we ride so i gotta be here to support him na meen .....


----------



## SCdroptop64

heres a few of the project wagon and the led sled truck 


me and edge are building the wagon to be a hopper


----------



## SCdroptop64

heres a few more of the rat rod truck'S, yes trucks and my chopper ... just sold the chopper last month cause lowriding was still in my blood from 10 years ago and had to have it back . got way to many toys .. us hee haws do it big LOL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Man I would have sold that imp way before the chopper! You got it made. That trucks tight. And bikes are lows too!


----------



## SCdroptop64

well i built that bike with my dad , and it was built before my two lil ones came along ,,,, one is 4 and the other i 1 1/2 and before the impala if i wen to a show my wife and the kids had to follow me if i rode the bike or drove the trucks , soits time for us all to enjoy .. kno what i mean . shit my lil an loves the new 64 . 1 1/2 and already tries to hit switches . dont get me wrong i loved that bike and put my heart into it but my fam needed time with me to . i can always build another . still have one more


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 31 2010, 05:56 PM~18454396
> *well i built that bike with my dad , and it was built before my two lil ones came along ,,,, one is 4 and the other i 1 1/2  and before the impala if i wen to a show my wife and the kids had to follow me if i rode the bike or drove the trucks , soits time for us all to enjoy .. kno what i mean .  shit my lil an loves the new 64 . 1 1/2 and already tries to hit switches . dont get me wrong i loved that bike and put my heart into it but my fam needed time with me to . i can always build another .  still have one more
> *


Ya mine are teenagaers now. so i gues I'll pick up a G body for them to fuck up. :cheesy:

next build for me is a bobber or 50z roadmaster slammed and rat rod! or bella..


----------



## Mack10

*Did you jus pick the wagon up? or were you selling it? I thought I remember seeing it..U have some bad a$$ rides  *


----------



## SCdroptop64

yes its for sale , been on here a min for sale ... shit man down here inthe sticks we got all kind of good barn finds , like this wagon ... all complete not a single thing missing except motor and tranny . all trim is there all glass is good etc . . thas one good thing about sc and the hee haw life ... all these ******** have all these old cars for the low low


----------



## richards69impala

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Aug 31 2010, 04:47 PM~18453888
> *heres a few more of the rat rod truck'S, yes trucks  and my chopper ... just sold the chopper last month cause lowriding was still in my blood from 10 years ago and had to have it back . got way to many toys .. us hee haws do it big LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you got any more pics of that old ford?


----------



## SCdroptop64

i got a few but its got my chopper in it , check back tomorrow round the same time and ill have some posted for you . shes nasty . shes gutted and was sat on a olds 442 frame . still has old motor and dash . 6 / 7 slant chop with corvette seats . fixing to put bags on this one to .


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Redone my system today.......


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## 68impalatattooman

If anyone got a clean 63 impala 4 door for parts I need some parts for my 4 door pm me asap


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Aug 31 2010, 10:09 PM~18455809-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redone my system today.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Aug 31 2010, 10:12 PM~18455850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


double watermark


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Aug 31 2010, 10:22 PM~18455964
> *double watermark
> *


I posted it from my blackberry said it posted but I can't see the pic.....................that why I double the post.........sorry............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Aug 31 2010, 08:34 PM~18456086
> *I posted it from my blackberry said it posted but I can't see the pic.....................that why I double the post.........sorry............
> *


Not showing here either?


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 01:24 PM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *



*"MY BLESSING"*</span>

*MY BLESSING in 2008*
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/08%20Christmas%20Parade.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*Start of something new in 2010*<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/Start%20of%20something%20new.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*MY BLESSING being sprayed by SIC in Pasadena, TX*


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 31 2010, 10:10 PM~18457226
> *"MY BLESSING"</span>
> 
> MY BLESSING in 2008
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/08%20Christmas%20Parade.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Start of something new in 2010<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/Start%20of%20something%20new.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MY BLESSING being sprayed by SIC in Pasadena, TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MAN I GIVE YOU MAD PROPS,.,.

FINALLY SOME ONE WHO UNDERSTANDS MY POINT OF VIEW,.,.

on a four door 60's,.,.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 1 2010, 02:44 AM~18458200
> *MAN I GIVE YOU MAD PROPS,.,.
> 
> FINALLY SOME ONE WHO UNDERSTANDS MY POINT OF VIEW,.,.
> 
> on a four door 60's,.,.
> *


THIS WAS NOT YOUR POINT OF VIEW, YOU CAME IN HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT 4 DOORS, AND HOW IN CALIFORNIA THEY ARE PARTS CARS, IT WAS NOT UNTIL YOU STARTED TO SEE ALL THE VERY NICE 4 DOORS, THAT YOU CHANGED UP. 

BUT MACK, I FEEL YA DOGG, AND THAT IS WHAT I TELL FOOLS WHEN THEY TALK SHIT ABOUT MY 66. WHEN YOU GET TO THE LEVEL OF MY 66, THEN HATE, UNTIL THEN... www.shutthefuckup.com


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 1 2010, 03:51 AM~18458466
> *THIS WAS NOT YOUR POINT OF VIEW, YOU CAME IN HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT 4 DOORS, AND HOW IN CALIFORNIA THEY ARE PARTS CARS, IT WAS NOT UNTIL YOU STARTED TO SEE ALL THE VERY NICE 4 DOORS, THAT YOU CHANGED UP.
> 
> BUT MACK, I FEEL YA DOGG, AND THAT IS WHAT I TELL FOOLS WHEN THEY TALK SHIT ABOUT MY 66.  WHEN YOU GET TO THE LEVEL OF MY 66, THEN HATE, UNTIL THEN...  www.shutthefuckup.com
> *


 :cheesy: 
Whahahahahahaha !


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 1 2010, 03:51 AM~18458466
> *THIS WAS NOT YOUR POINT OF VIEW, YOU CAME IN HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT 4 DOORS, AND HOW IN CALIFORNIA THEY ARE PARTS CARS, IT WAS NOT UNTIL YOU STARTED TO SEE ALL THE VERY NICE 4 DOORS, THAT YOU CHANGED UP.
> 
> BUT MACK, I FEEL YA DOGG, AND THAT IS WHAT I TELL FOOLS WHEN THEY TALK SHIT ABOUT MY 66.  WHEN YOU GET TO THE LEVEL OF MY 66, THEN HATE, UNTIL THEN...  www.shutthefuckup.com
> *



i came on here stating my opinion and then u and some others got ur all butt hurt and starting
dissin me and calling me out of my name,.,.which is fine bcause that dont fade me,.

and yes 4 doors are parts cars here but if a 4 door is all fixed ofcoarse its not a parts car,.,.

and he understands my point of view regarding the word HATEIN ON 4 DOORS

if yall would have came at me like grown men then i would have givin yall props on yalls 4 door,.,.

but u guys had to be lil internet thugs acting and talkin all hard,.,.

homie with ""MY BLESSINGS"" knows wats up.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 1 2010, 07:41 AM~18459157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice 3..,

looks like it has a lot more potential though,.,.

put some taller coils in the rear and put in some 16-18" strokes and you will be way up there 

wats size strokes u got in there right now,.,.how many turns of coil do u have in rear,.?,.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 1 2010, 01:54 PM~18460959
> *i came on here stating my opinion and then u and some others got ur all butt hurt and starting
> dissin me and calling me out of my name,.,.which is fine bcause that dont fade me,.
> 
> and yes 4 doors are parts cars here but if a 4 door is all fixed ofcoarse its not a parts car,.,.
> 
> and he understands my point of view regarding the word HATEIN ON 4 DOORS
> 
> if yall would have came at me like grown men then i would have givin yall props on yalls 4 door,.,.
> 
> but u guys had to be lil internet thugs acting and talkin all hard,.,.
> 
> homie with ""MY BLESSINGS"" knows wats up.,.
> *


WELL YOU ARE SAYING YALL, LIKE I CALLED YOU OUT YOUR NAME, WHICH I DID NOT, NOR WOULD I. I SIMPLY STATE THAT EVERYONE TALKS SHIT UNTIL THEY GO TO A SHOW AND THEY LOSE TO A 4 DOOR, THEN THEY ARE ALL BUTT HURT. 

AS I HAVE ALWAYS SAID, IT AINT THE NUMBER OF DOORS, IT IS THE QUALITY OF THE RIDE. IF YOU GOT A SICK 4 DOOR, LINED UP AGAINST A RAGEDY 2 DOOR, WHO DO YOU THINK IS GONNA WIN. PRETTY SIMPLE.


----------



## aphustle

> hell yeah swing the shit outta that car,.,.get it cleaned up,.,.nice paint.,.and put it on bumber,,.the heee haws is gonna flip,.,.,.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 1 2010, 01:59 PM~18460991
> *thats a nice 3..,
> 
> looks like it has a lot more potential though,.,.
> 
> put some taller coils in the rear and put in some 16-18" strokes and you will be way up there
> 
> wats size strokes u got in there right now,.,.how many turns of coil do u have in rear,.?,.
> *


it has 14's...ill have to check coils


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 1 2010, 12:00 PM~18461001
> *WELL YOU ARE SAYING YALL, LIKE I CALLED YOU OUT YOUR NAME, WHICH I DID NOT, NOR WOULD I.  I SIMPLY STATE THAT EVERYONE TALKS SHIT UNTIL THEY GO TO A SHOW AND THEY LOSE TO A 4 DOOR, THEN THEY ARE ALL BUTT HURT.
> 
> AS I HAVE ALWAYS SAID, IT AINT THE NUMBER OF DOORS, IT IS THE QUALITY OF THE RIDE.  IF YOU GOT A SICK 4 DOOR, LINED UP AGAINST A RAGEDY 2 DOOR, WHO DO YOU THINK IS GONNA WIN.  PRETTY SIMPLE.
> *


i meant everyone who did act all tough.,,if i u didnt then yeah it wasnt meant for u,.,.

any clean car will beat any ragedy car any day any show,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 1 2010, 12:12 PM~18461092
> *it has 14's...ill have to check coils
> *



nice,.,yeah put more coil because it looks like u on bumber already so if u go with bigger strokes u gonna get some mean buckles and u dont want that unless ur a hopper doing 80+,.,.

so bigger strokes and taller coils and you will have a mean ass 3 wheel,.,.

or u could just keep it the way it is.,. shit .,thats good enough for right now if you got other things to do on it,,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 1 2010, 03:15 PM~18461113
> *nice,.,yeah put more coil because it looks like u on bumber already so if u go with bigger strokes u gonna get some mean buckles and u dont want that unless ur a hopper doing 80+,.,.
> 
> so bigger strokes and taller coils and you will have a mean ass 3 wheel,.,.
> 
> or u could just keep it the way it is.,. shit .,thats good enough for right now if you got other things to do on it,,.,.
> *


 rom my understanding youcant go past 16 " cykinders in the rear due to window panel ..... you some teloscopic 14" anddouble that shit to 28 in .. thats whats up . yo thats a sick 3 wheel homie ,,, bet you loving that shit ..... you got you a IMPALA homie 2 or 4 doors its still a got damn IMPALA yooouuuu knoowwwwwwww .
mad ups homie ..... :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SCdroptop64

FUCH I HATE A WIRELESS KEY BOARD ,.... MY LAST MESSAGE IS ALL BEEFED UP .. BUT READ IT IN EBONICS AND YOU CAN GET MY POINT


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 1 2010, 05:14 PM~18462633
> *rom my understanding youcant go past 16 " cykinders in the rear due to window panel .....  you some teloscopic 14" anddouble that shit to 28 in .. thats whats up . yo  thats a sick 3 wheel homie ,,, bet you loving that shit ..... you got you a IMPALA homie  2 or 4 doors its still a got damn IMPALA  yooouuuu knoowwwwwwww  .
> mad ups homie ..... :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


thanks brother.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 1 2010, 03:17 PM~18462651
> *FUCH I HATE A WIRELESS KEY BOARD ,.... MY LAST MESSAGE IS ALL BEEFED UP .. BUT READ IT IN EBONICS AND YOU CAN GET MY POINT
> *


 :cheesy: 

im geting use to a new blackbery! with keys! and no insta text now..


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 1 2010, 06:26 PM~18462724
> *thanks brother.....
> *


YEA THE PEOPLE I GOT THE 64 FROM SAID STREET IFE SAID NOT TO GO OVER FOURTEEN. THE HEIGHT FROM TOP OF TRUNK WHERE CYLINDERS MOUNT TO SPEAKER WINDOW PLATE IS AROUND 15 TO 16 INCHES , WHEN YOU PUT FITTINGS ON YOU MIGHT BE SCREWED WITH A PAIR OF CYLINDERS . ME PERSONALLY IF I WAS GONNA DO ONE INSTEAD OF HAVIG ONE ALREADY BUILT ID GET A SET FROM BLACK MAGIC .. COLLAPSED THEY ARE 14 . EXTENDED OUT THEY ARE 22 INCHS ... THATS WHATS UP HOMIE . SERIOUS LIFT .. THEY LIFT THAT DAMN PRICE TO . THEM BITCHS ARE 225 BU THEY ARE WORTH IT . CHECK INTO IT BRO , BUT BE AWARE . YOULL HAVE TO DO SOME WORK UNDERNEATH ALSO .


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 31 2010, 10:10 PM~18457226
> *"MY BLESSING"</span>
> 
> MY BLESSING in 2008
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/08%20Christmas%20Parade.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Start of something new in 2010<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1007/Start%20of%20something%20new.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>MY BLESSING being sprayed by SIC in Pasadena, TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 1 2010, 07:22 PM~18463556
> *YEA THE PEOPLE I GOT THE 64 FROM SAID STREET IFE SAID NOT TO GO OVER FOURTEEN. THE HEIGHT FROM TOP OF TRUNK WHERE CYLINDERS MOUNT TO SPEAKER WINDOW PLATE IS AROUND 15 TO 16 INCHES , WHEN YOU PUT FITTINGS ON YOU MIGHT BE SCREWED WITH A PAIR OF CYLINDERS . ME PERSONALLY IF I WAS GONNA DO ONE INSTEAD OF HAVIG ONE ALREADY BUILT ID GET A SET FROM BLACK MAGIC .. COLLAPSED THEY ARE 14 . EXTENDED OUT THEY ARE 22 INCHS ... THATS WHATS UP HOMIE . SERIOUS LIFT .. THEY LIFT THAT DAMN PRICE TO . THEM BITCHS ARE 225 BU THEY ARE WORTH IT . CHECK INTO IT BRO , BUT BE AWARE . YOULL HAVE TO DO SOME WORK UNDERNEATH ALSO .
> *


I like the back and how she sits the front don't go up high enough for me but I guess I'm gonna leave her and work on other stuff she needs


----------



## angelm75

my wife's 62 impala 4 door no post. putting it down with a mean ass 3


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Clean car :biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Sep 1 2010, 10:00 PM~18465006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife's 62 impala 4 door no post. putting it down with a mean ass 3
> *



Looks good HOMIE


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 1 2010, 09:41 AM~18459157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the 3 looks sick :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 1 2010, 05:28 PM~18463584
> *Nice ride
> *


*Thanks bruh..  *


----------



## Tangletowner

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Sep 1 2010, 08:00 PM~18465006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife's 62 impala 4 door no post. putting it down with a mean ass 3
> *


The deuce looks clean!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Sep 1 2010, 11:03 PM~18465729
> *the 3 looks sick :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Mack10




----------



## SCdroptop64

DAMN edge . i know you tryin o sit three like these last couple of kats ....... you got the shit . when we juicin that duece ... . tred last week but hole saw shattered on edge while cuttin . had to put all bac together .


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 2 2010, 05:05 PM~18472248
> *DAMN edge . i know you tryin o sit three like these last couple of kats ....... you got the shit . when we juicin that duece ...  . tred last week but hole saw shattered on edge while cuttin . had to put all bac together .
> *


:around:


----------



## SCdroptop64

aye edge i gotta post some more pics of the rat trucks for richards69impala and roadmaster .......... i know this is a lowrider forum but who cares right ,,, im sure someone will have something to say lmfao ..... so richard69impala and roadmaster these are for you guys ...... oh and i cant leave out my moms patina 1960 vw bug .... see down here in the sticks we build some shit , rats to vw's to street rods choppers , bobbers and low lows . thats here in this garage . not to mention edge's 53 chevy pickup . goin og style


----------



## SCdroptop64

ANNDDDDDD MORE FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## SCdroptop64

AND THE END ,,,,,,, IF YOU KNOW OF ANYONE LOOKING FOR A RAT TRUCK , THCHOP TOP 55 FORD IS FR SLE .... 10 STACKS




















AND MOMS 1960 PATINA BUG


----------



## Mack10




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 2 2010, 07:52 PM~18473457
> *aye edge i gotta post some more pics of the rat trucks for richards69impala  and roadmaster ..........  i know this is a lowrider forum but who cares right ,,, im sure someone will have something to say lmfao ..... so richard69impala and roadmaster these are for you guys ...... oh and i cant leave out my moms patina 1960 vw bug .... see down here in the sticks we build some shit , rats to vw's to street rods choppers , bobbers and low lows .  thats here in this garage . not to mention edge's 53 chevy pickup . goin og style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it that's all you see around my town........


----------



## SCdroptop64

THANKS HOMIE .


----------



## sureñosbluez

ONE FROM MEXICALI MEXICO :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

[  quote=sureñosbluez,Sep 2 2010, 08:46 PM~18473816]
ONE FROM MEXICALI MEXICO :biggrin:  

















[/quote]


> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Sep 2 2010, 08:46 PM~18473816
> *ONE FROM MEXICALI MEXICO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bajito OG

:biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 2 2010, 06:04 PM~18473512
> *AND THE END ,,,,,,, IF YOU KNOW OF ANYONE LOOKING FOR A RAT TRUCK , THCHOP TOP 55 FORD IS FR SLE .... 10 STACKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MOMS 1960 PATINA BUG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! You'll out there in turkey point! (Cry baby ref) love that rat rockabilly stuff! That's what my clubs based of. Bella, sleds, and rats! So I feel it! Bought to change a couple more of our trucks over to smoothies!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT


----------



## m0y316

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 9 2010, 01:40 PM~18265567
> *Yall fools are going in DEEP on this 4 door topic. My point is an OG impala is a 2 dr. but there are still some pimped out 4's too. So lets not start up an BIG RIOT aginst 4 drs.. That would make a bad ass GANGLAND episode.  :machinegun:  :guns:  The 2's and 4's go at it again  :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


thats too funny!!! be better then half the shit they been showing on there lately!!! love my 4 d00r lac but then again if someone gave me a 2 door id roll that bitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

I tell U what homies It's good 2 see these klassic 4dr ryders carving out a spot N this game. Shit you mention 4 doors and the word impala N the same sentence watch the haters go crazy. kinda like a tea bagger when they hear the name Obama! N I'm loving it. Got me thinking of getting one for the wife and kids. Keep it all og and float on a sunday afternoon with them olds falling out them 4 windows=Priceless


----------



## crazymexicano101

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 03:14 PM~18238190
> *WELL TO ME IF ITS A CHEVY IT GOT TO BE A 2DR NO POST OR VERT, THE 4 DOORS MESS UP THE BODYLINES TO ME AND THE 2DOOR LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER :biggrin:  I SEEN SUM 4 DOOR CHEVYS THAT LOOK GUD THO BUT! THE 2DR ARE WORTH MORE AT THE END :biggrin:
> *


x2 plus i dont like the top on 4 doors


----------



## SCdroptop64

IVE HAD MANY SETS OF DROS , BUT HAVENT HAD ANY ON A RIDE WITHIN THE PAST 10 YEARS .. MOST OF MY SETUPS WERE REDS . BASIC BLACK ON BLACK PUMP .... THOSE PUMPS HAD NO STEM FOR PRESSURIZED BLOCKS ... IVE RECENTLY OBTAINED THE IMPALA WITH A "STREET LIFE" SETUP AND EACH PUMP HAS STEMS ..........I HAD A OLDER SETUP OF LUXOR HYDROS THAT HAD THEM AND SAID MAX PSI 30 PSI .............. WHATS THE PURPOSE . AND WHAT PSI SHOULD I RUN MY STREETLIFE PUMPS AT OR DO I REALLY NEED TO RUN ANY .................PLEASE HELP WITH INFO


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 3 2010, 08:00 PM~18481701
> *I tell U what homies It's good 2 see these klassic 4dr ryders carving out a spot N this game. Shit you mention 4 doors and the word impala N the same sentence watch the haters go crazy. kinda like a tea bagger when they hear the name Obama! N I'm loving it. Got me thinking of getting one for the wife and kids. Keep it all og and float on a sunday afternoon with them olds  falling out them 4 windows=Priceless
> *


I hear ya homie do it...............no regrets here


----------



## richards69impala

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 2 2010, 05:52 PM~18473457
> *aye edge i gotta post some more pics of the rat trucks for richards69impala  and roadmaster ..........  i know this is a lowrider forum but who cares right ,,, im sure someone will have something to say lmfao ..... so richard69impala and roadmaster these are for you guys ...... oh and i cant leave out my moms patina 1960 vw bug .... see down here in the sticks we build some shit , rats to vw's to street rods choppers , bobbers and low lows .  thats here in this garage . not to mention edge's 53 chevy pickup . goin og style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Looking some bumper panels fron and rear 63 impala where the plate goes....


----------



## SCdroptop64

check ebay homie


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 3 2010, 09:30 PM~18482202
> *check ebay homie
> *


Going for too much priced new for 60 each really looking clean used one to match my trim that's on there now......


----------



## illstorm

> *68impalatattooman
> post Today, 09:57 PM
> I hear ya homie do it...............no regrets here *


The world is full of followers. But very few leaders. Gotta respect for your style homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by  illstorm_@Sep 3 2010, 10:04 PM~18482434
> *The world is full of followers. But very few leaders. Gotta respect for your style homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie that means a lot kEeps me going...........I'm gonna try to do a lot to her before winter time then maybe some paint this spring.........just keep a eye out you will see her change......


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 3 2010, 06:00 PM~18481701
> *I tell U what homies It's good 2 see these klassic 4dr ryders carving out a spot N this game. Shit you mention 4 doors and the word impala N the same sentence watch the haters go crazy. kinda like a tea bagger when they hear the name Obama! N I'm loving it. Got me thinking of getting one for the wife and kids. Keep it all og and float on a sunday afternoon with them olds  falling out them 4 windows=Priceless
> *



so because i and thousands of other riders dislike 4 door impalas we are all haters.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by :uh: aphustle_@Sep 3 2010, 10:13 PM~18482512
> *so because i and thousands of other riders dislike 4 door impalas we are all haters.
> *


Yep.......why do you dislike them? What did they do to you?


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Impala was now a separate series, including a four-door hardtop and four-door sedan, as well as the two-door Sport Coupe and convertible. Sport Coupes featured a shortened roofline and wrap-over back window, promising a "virtually unlimited rear view" to complement the car's new compound-curve windshield. The hardtop Sport Sedan had a huge, pillar-free back window and "flying wing" roofline. Base V-8 was the carryover 283, at 185 horsepower. Performance fans could select 283-cubic-inch outputs to 290 horsepower – or turn to the big-block 348-cubic-inch V-8 up to 315 horsepower. With a V-8, the Impala convertible listed at $2,967, but a six-cylinder version saved the customer $118. Impala interiors flaunted their top-of-the-line status, offering front and rear armrests, an electric clock, dual sliding sun visors, and crank-operated front ventipanes. A contoured instrument panel held deep-set gauges residing below hoods to prevent glare. A Flexomatic six-way power seat was a new option.

?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Sep 3 2010, 08:12 PM~18481772
> *x2 plus i dont like the top on 4 doors
> *


 :wow: 

THEY HAVE THE SAME TOPS...JUST WHERE THE DOOR LINE IS CUT IN.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 3 2010, 08:13 PM~18482512
> *so because i and thousands of other riders dislike 4 door impalas we are all haters.
> *


 :wow: 
Got a winer here. Let me guess. Dr dre tought you all you know! Hahaha. Man Go out west and speek you bullshit. I bet if won't be for long. It don't matter. Even here. Ride what you got homie!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 3 2010, 08:32 PM~18482671
> *Yep.......why do you dislike them? What did they do to you?
> *


 :0


----------



## SCdroptop64




----------



## SCdroptop64

WHOEVER SAYS FOUR DOORS ARENT CLEAN AND NOT THE MONEY YOU CAN CHOMP ON A DICK ..... LOOK AT THIS EBAY FIND .... CLAN AS HELL AND ON THE MONEY AND I BET ITS WORTH EVERY PENNY OF THE VALUE 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-Chevro...=item3cb084fcef


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 3 2010, 08:32 PM~18482671
> *Yep.......why do you dislike them? What did they do to you?
> *



i dislike em because those extra 2 doors just throw off the whole car in my opinion,.,.they dont look as sporty as mean as a two door,.,.

i give people props on the work n all that 
but a 60's impala 4 door to me is a no,.,.,.

hahah they never did anything to me or anyone else,.,.we build those out here too
but out here we aim to destroy em by gettin as many inches as possible,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 4 2010, 06:23 AM~18484773
> *:wow:
> Got a winer here. Let me guess. Dr dre tought you all you know! Hahaha. Man Go out west and speek you bullshit. I bet if won't be for long. It don't matter. Even here. Ride what you got homie!
> *



hahaha how im i a winer,.,.Dr dre,.???,,.whos that,.,.lol,.,.go out west where,.,.

im in the WEST COAST da BEST COAST,,.evry one knows we got the best rides
and the best of everything,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 4 2010, 08:23 AM~18485197
> *WHOEVER SAYS FOUR DOORS ARENT CLEAN AND NOT THE MONEY YOU CAN CHOMP ON A DICK  ..... LOOK AT THIS EBAY FIND .... CLAN AS HELL AND ON THE MONEY AND I BET ITS WORTH EVERY PENNY OF THE VALUE
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-Chevro...=item3cb084fcef
> *



player why u always talkin bout dicks,.,we grown men out here we dont play that,.

anone can make any car CLEAN,.,.like them cats who posted that small 3 door car with candy n all that,.,.nobody sayin 4 doors cant be clean,.,.


----------



## SCdroptop64

wasnt regarded to you ,,,,,, theres other ppl on here that has specifically dogged show cars that are four doors ,,,,,,,, me and you straight homie ..


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 4 2010, 05:53 PM~18487894
> *hahaha how im i a winer,.,.Dr dre,.???,,.whos that,.,.lol,.,.go out west where,.,.
> 
> im in the WEST COAST da BEST COAST,,.evry one knows we got the best rides
> and the best of everything,.,.
> *


 :wow: you only know lowriding from rap and hudge clubs (nO names heRe) that throw money at cars! You know lows been around since 40z. And juice and wires where bought to the game early 70z! I'm just saying learn your HIStory before you spew your bullshit!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 4 2010, 08:51 PM~18488782
> *:0
> *


Its all love here J. Bar talk. Hope no ones gets emotional.


----------



## peter cruz

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I've had several 4 doors before but they were "BOMBS" uffin: </span>*


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 4 2010, 05:47 PM~18487857
> *i dislike em because those extra 2 doors just throw off the whole car in my opinion,.,.they dont look as sporty as mean as a two door,.,.
> 
> i give people props on the work n all that
> but a 60's impala 4 door to me is a no,.,.,.
> 
> hahah they never did anything to me or anyone else,.,.we build those out here too
> but out here we aim to destroy em by gettin as many inches as possible,.,.
> *


theres nothing sporty about impalas or 2 door cadillacs, you cant even use that word to define chevies or old cadillacs. super sports couldnt sport shit around the corners


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 4 2010, 11:31 PM~18488992
> *theres nothing sporty about impalas or 2 door cadillacs, you cant even use that word to define chevies or old cadillacs. super sports couldnt sport shit around the corners
> *


 :0


----------



## illstorm

> *aphustle
> post Sep 3 2010, 11:13 PM
> so because i and thousands of other riders dislike 4 door impalas we are all haters.*


Interesting question since only 11 out of the thousand's of riders you speak of got something negative 2 say about 4 door lowriding. Even more dubious is the fact that you, The lone crusader who soul mission is 2 rid the world of 4 door cars you alone deem not worthy! I admit you are ABSOLUTELY RIGHT! You are not a hater but a simply fool. Equipped with a flawed and under developed creative thread equal to that of a 8 year old kid.Your capacity 2 think outside the box is equal to that of a thousand Eron stocks. A value less than nothing. Your points R often muffled N mixed with jibberish. Shit reminds me alot of charlie Browns teacher. U keep shit twisted like a kid listen with the mic and talking in a speaker. Look! Aphustle please don't take this as disrespect. I just see a disconnect with U and your thousand member crew. I don't think they like U. But we still cool  RIGHT!!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 4 2010, 08:24 PM~18488673
> *:wow:  you only know lowriding from rap and hudge clubs (nO names heRe) that throw money at cars! You know lows been around since 40z. And juice and wires where bought to the game early 70z! I'm just saying learn your HIStory before you spew your bullshit!
> *



ok roadmaster i like how you know that I KNOW LOWRIDIN FROM RAP VIDEOS N HUDGE CLUBS,.,.  its coo that u think you know me from my opinions i guess,.,.but i dont wantch rap videos and i dont know wat u mean by hudge clubs,,,.and if you tryin to say u know more history bout lowridin than me thats fine no way of proven that u know more than me or that i know more than you,.,.
and for u to say my opinion is bullshit well that just shows how much you know,.,.
but we all lowridin so we all good playa,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 4 2010, 09:31 PM~18488992
> *theres nothing sporty about impalas or 2 door cadillacs, you cant even use that word to define chevies or old cadillacs. super sports couldnt sport shit around the corners
> *



i said they looked more sporty than a 4 door,.,.and super sports sure can hit corners reall good,,.,.yo droptop tell homie how we do them mean 3's on corners,.,. :biggrin: 


i get ur point though,.,.if you tryin to compare a ex 64 ss impala to a race car of ur choosing well im sure ur car of choice would perform better than the SS ,.,.but im not bout racing or turning corner like if i stole it,.,.im bout cruizen n hittin switches and just lowridin,.,.it dont stop,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 4 2010, 10:26 PM~18489245
> *Interesting question since only 11 out of the thousand's of riders you speak of got something negative 2 say about 4 door lowriding. Even more dubious is the fact that you, The lone crusader who soul mission is 2 rid the world of 4 door cars you alone deem not worthy! I admit you are ABSOLUTELY RIGHT! You are not a hater but a simply fool. Equipped with a flawed and under developed creative thread equal to that of a 8 year old kid.Your capacity 2 think outside the box is equal to that of a thousand Eron stocks. A value less than nothing. Your points R often muffled N  mixed with jibberish. Shit reminds me alot of charlie Browns teacher. U keep shit twisted like a kid listen with the mic and talking in a speaker. Look! Aphustle please don't take this as disrespect. I just see a disconnect with U and your thousand member crew. I don't think they like U.  But we still cool        RIGHT!!
> *



haha naw playa im not tryin to rid peeps from 4door ridin,.,.me not likin 4door impalas,,,well thats just me and a whole lotta peeps across states n countries,.
i do think outside the box player,, ,..,check it

my linc has wireless switches,,,
cutlass 3 battieries one pump for the whole car wit standing 3,.,.
cadillac 6" strokes in front 24" strokes in rear ,.,.hops,.,.on bumber,.,.
got my 2003 crown victoria P-71 totaly outfitted cop car thats gonna get juiced

here online guess it sounds like nothin to u player but i got my shit straight and im tryin to spread this lowridin shit wherever i go.,.

and hell yeah we still cool player ,.,.if you lowridin then yeah we cool for life,.,.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## illstorm

Respect is a beautiful thing homie. I raise my Caffe' Latte up to you. cheers.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 5 2010, 07:12 AM~18490167
> *Respect is a beautiful thing homie. I raise my Caffe' Latte up to you. cheers.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Aug 5 2010, 05:32 PM~18238879
> *For ME i think four door lowriders look good for only cadis, lincs,  i seen a couple of four door cutlesses that were done up all the way and hella clean, and station wagons but now people are cutin them 2 doors like the 95 linc i seen wit to doors, blew my mind,  but i wouldnt  juice a  four door chevy unless it was a early BOMB, astro van, or a station LOl in my opinon,
> *


***** said astro van like its 1995


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 07:45 AM~18490233
> ****** said astro van like its 1995
> *


ALL HE NEEDS KNOW IS A JUMP SUIT, AND PRINCE HAIR


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 5 2010, 10:10 PM~18241388
> * im also the only one on this site that doesnt like impala verts.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: I'LL TAKE THOSE U DONT WANT :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 05:45 AM~18490233
> ****** said astro van like its 1995
> *


 :cheesy: them shits coming back! Harder to find then a 64!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 10 2010, 10:03 AM~18274056
> *damn thats clean as hell :biggrin:
> :twak: go find a decade 4 door and leave the clean ones alone, cause i'm tired of seeing damn clean 4 doors get chopped up to fix a 2 dr that seriously needs to be scrapped
> *


 :0 Shit I am guilty as hell for that. I cut up 3 good ass ones to build my 61 rag. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 08:00 AM~18490408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'd roll the fuck outta that! :0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 08:50 AM~18490617
> *i'd roll the fuck outta that! :0
> *


:yes:
Cosigned


----------



## SCdroptop64

what up skim, i still got that 60 wagon sittin , havnt touched it .  but i will soon enough... and who is that capital FOOL tryin to prank sayin he dont like impala verts ... " im sorry for this , but impala vert crush anything you bring to the plate . ANY DAMN THING , gotta be vert before 64 "only" 59-64 ESP 61 . LUST LIKE BG WORM NUKKA


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:00 AM~18490408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 09:00 AM~18490408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OG right there


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 5 2010, 06:00 AM~18490258
> *ALL HE NEEDS KNOW IS A JUMP SUIT, AND PRINCE HAIR
> *


Guess betta raid your closet! :cheesy:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 5 2010, 06:30 AM~18490329
> *:0  Shit I am guilty as hell for that. I cut up 3 good ass ones to build my 61 rag. :biggrin:
> *


I cut up a 64 ss and a 63 2dr hrdtp to save my 2dr sport coupe :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 5 2010, 04:05 PM~18492854
> *I cut up a 64 ss and a 63 2dr hrdtp to save my 2dr sport coupe :cheesy:
> *


mods ban this member! He also has a car on 24z! Car killer.. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 5 2010, 05:26 PM~18492682
> *Guess betta raid your closet!  :cheesy:
> *


NAW THAT IS ALL YOU PIMPIN...YOU KNOW YOU GOT A ODB SUIT IN YOUR CLOSET


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Worked on my ride all day and got nothin done .....don't you hate that


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 5 2010, 05:41 PM~18493280
> *NAW THAT IS ALL YOU PIMPIN...YOU KNOW YOU GOT A ODB SUIT IN YOUR CLOSET
> *


Whahahahaha don't hate! Got the sheltos too!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Sep 5 2010, 08:00 AM~18490408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT for the 4 doors!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Hope you kats get to go out and ride today! be safe. the drunks are already out looking to hit , ding , and lay on custom cars!!! :angry:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## illstorm

> *96ROADMASTER
> post Yesterday, 09:02 AM
> Them shits coming back! Harder to find then a 64! *


Wow, I need 2 find me a couple low miles to store in G-roge. Back yard them 4 a good tens years. Break'em out and Barrett-Jackson them for a few pesos. And get me a lil 64 some'em some'em.


----------



## SCdroptop64

if you have been reading this topic on a regular basis then you know i have quoted many times about how out here on the east coast alot of these ******* hee haws are killing ppl with their over priced cars , which leads some ppl to buy four doors , well heres a damn good example . yes it nice but not 26 k nice . check the link please and see how we get raped out here for two doors 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks

BULLSHIT


----------



## SCdroptop64

AND PEEP THIS HEEP OF SHIT FOR 3 OR BUY IT NOW 10 K WTF , AND ITS A FOUR DOOR 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 6 2010, 01:47 PM~18498439
> *if you have been reading this topic on a regular basis then you know i have quoted many times about how out here on the east coast alot of these ******* hee haws are killing ppl with their over priced cars , which leads some ppl to buy four doors ,    well heres a damn good example . yes it nice but not 26 k nice . check the link please and see how we get raped out here for two doors
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> 
> BULLSHIT
> *


 :0 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :thumbsdown:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 6 2010, 11:47 AM~18498439
> *if you have been reading this topic on a regular basis then you know i have quoted many times about how out here on the east coast alot of these ******* hee haws are killing ppl with their over priced cars , which leads some ppl to buy four doors ,    well heres a damn good example . yes it nice but not 26 k nice . check the link please and see how we get raped out here for two doors
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> 
> BULLSHIT
> *



damn,.,.,.that sucks players,.,.now i see why a lotta cats have 4 doors out there,.,.
it may be better for you guys to take a trip out here and get a nice clean stock 64 2 door for 6-9 grand and then take it up there wit yall and floss,.,.

4 door impalas are also really cheap for all u that like 4 doors over 2 doors :biggrin: 

everything is cheap out here ,.,.cars ,.,.hydros.,.rims .,,.we got it all ,.,.

take a trip and load up,.,.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 6 2010, 02:53 PM~18498834
> *damn,.,.,.that sucks players,.,.now i see why a lotta cats have 4 doors out there,.,.
> it may be better for you guys to take a trip out here and get a nice clean stock 64 2 door for 6-9 grand and then take it up there wit yall and floss,.,.
> 
> 4 door impalas are also really cheap for all u that like 4 doors over 2 doors :biggrin:
> 
> everything is cheap out here ,.,.cars ,.,.hydros.,.rims .,,.we got it all ,.,.
> 
> take a trip and load up,.,.
> *


 :0


----------



## regal4gear

2 doors belong on pickups


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by regal4gear_@Sep 6 2010, 03:10 PM~18498923
> *2 doors belong on pickups
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

> *(SCdroptop64 @ Sep 6 2010, 01:47 PM) *
> if you have been reading this topic on a regular basis then you know i have quoted many times about how out here on the east coast alot of these ******* hee haws are killing ppl with their over priced cars , which leads some ppl to buy four doors ,    well heres a damn good example . yes it nice but not 26 k nice . check the link please and see how we get raped out here for two doors
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> 
> BULLSHIT*


I know what u mean. But In the peach state every now and then You find a few peaches that fell from the tree
3 day special 
Sweet and juicy.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 6 2010, 05:49 PM~18499882
> *I know what u mean. But In the peach state every now and then You find a few  peaches that fell from the tree
> 3 day special
> Sweet and juicy.
> *


 :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

yea AP thats what i been sayin most of this topic , these east coast cats are high as camel cock with these impalas , its fuckin bullshit what ppl ask for them .... ive seen damn nice ones on craig list and ebay and on here for out west and they are super cheap compared to prices here but that drive is a bitch , and trust , when i had mine shipped here it isnt cheap either ... but yea thats why alt of cats push four doors . cause of the damn price .... for what ppl ask for a clean four door out here yo cats can prolly get a nice two door out west . and that bullshit for us


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Sep 6 2010, 12:53 PM~18498834-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn,.,.,.that sucks players,.,.now i see why a lotta cats have 4 doors out there,.,.
> it may be better for you guys to take a trip out here and get a nice clean stock 64 2 door for 6-9 grand and then take it up there wit yall and floss,.,.
> 
> 4 door impalas are also really cheap for all u that like 4 doors over 2 doors :biggrin:
> 
> everything is cheap out here ,.,.cars ,.,.hydros.,.rims .,,.we got it all ,.,.
> 
> take a trip and load up,.,.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even used wire wheels these hehaws want $500 !!! And like homie said you aint finding parts or acual shops ( big shops) that what the specialize in here. LIft kit and big rim shops all over. And tons of audio shops. with a corner counter or less dedicated to lows!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCdroptop64_@Sep 6 2010, 05:16 PM~18500426
> *yea AP thats what i been sayin most of this topic , these east coast cats are high as camel cock with these impalas , its fuckin bullshit what ppl ask for them .... ive seen damn nice ones on craig list and ebay and on here for out west and they are super cheap compared to prices here but that drive is a bitch , and trust , when i had mine shipped here it isnt cheap either ...  but yea thats why alt of cats push four doors . cause of the damn price .... for what ppl ask for a clean four door out here yo cats can prolly get a nice two door out west . and that bullshit for us
> *


word!


----------



## SCdroptop64

muh phukin shit right hurr . lmao ..... these are badass four doors


----------



## 68impalatattooman

That's one reason I got a 4 door wanted a impala but fools wanting too much the extra money I could put back into the car........


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 6 2010, 05:23 PM~18500474
> *even used wire wheels these hehaws want $500 !!! And like homie said you aint finding parts or acual shops ( big shops) that what the specialize in here. LIft kit and big rim shops all over. And tons of audio shops. with a corner counter or less dedicated to lows!!
> word!
> *



DAMN 500 for some wires,.,.300 will get u brand new ones with brand new tires mounted n balanced and shine one down the blvd,,.

for 500- 600 u can get some good real daytons,.,.used but hey they clean


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 6 2010, 06:02 PM~18500788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muh phukin shit right hurr . lmao ..... these are badass four doors
> *



that silver one is clean,.,.i like wagons,.,.dont have one but they look good when they fixed up,..,


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 6 2010, 08:59 PM~18502001
> *that silver one is clean,.,.i like wagons,.,.dont have one but they look good when they fixed up,..,
> *


wagons still get pull like 2 doors because wagons arent looked down on. When wagons were new they were the most expensive of the line of cars, even more expensive than a 2 door or convertible because they costed more to build. I just sold my 62 impala wagon on ebay for $11,600 bone stock not even restored because wagons got it like that so to me wagons are in a totally different class than a regular 4 door.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMESOX%3AIT

just so u know i aint makin shit up


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 6 2010, 10:05 PM~18503402
> *wagons still get pull like 2 doors because wagons arent looked down on. When wagons were new they were the most expensive of the line of cars, even more expensive than a 2 door or convertible because they costed more to build. I just sold my 62 impala wagon on ebay for $11,600 bone stock not even restored because wagons got it like that so to me wagons are in a totally different class than a regular 4 door.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...RK%3AMESOX%3AIT
> 
> just so u know i aint makin shit up
> *


wagons look good no matter what its the perfect car in a way because you dont see em as donkeys,.(donks),.or scrapers.,.or wat ever thay like to call their cars,.,.
a stock wagon f 11 racks good 4 player,.,.get yo money,.,.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 6 2010, 11:47 AM~18498439
> *if you have been reading this topic on a regular basis then you know i have quoted many times about how out here on the east coast alot of these ******* hee haws are killing ppl with their over priced cars , which leads some ppl to buy four doors ,    well heres a damn good example . yes it nice but not 26 k nice . check the link please and see how we get raped out here for two doors
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> 
> BULLSHIT
> *


yall created that fucking mess :uh: which is why im leaning away from chevies and moving to Dodge


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 01:19 AM~18504317
> *yall created that fucking mess :uh: which is why im leaning away from chevies and moving to Dodge
> *


Whahahahaha you heard! Next build bomb 50z roadmaster!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 7 2010, 03:19 AM~18504317
> *yall created that fucking mess :uh: which is why im leaning away from chevies and moving to Dodge
> *


AGREED :wow: 
In the next decade, G-Bodies will start costing a shit load too watch. 


THats why I love the Oldsmobiles. look just as good, and many more out there at better prices.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 7 2010, 07:45 AM~18505179
> *AGREED :wow:
> In the next decade, G-Bodies will start costing a shit load too watch.
> THats why I love the Oldsmobiles.  look just as good, and many more out there at better prices.
> *


What you talking bought willis! G turds are all ready here!! Some dude put chinas on it and paint. and always put training day like in the add.. !! hahahhaa seen plenty try to go for $4-$5 grand!! on this coast! :uh:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 7 2010, 06:09 PM~18508865
> *What you talking bought willis! G turds are all ready here!! Some dude put chinas on it and paint. and always put training day like in the add.. !! hahahhaa seen plenty try to go for $4-$5 grand!! on this coast!  :uh:
> *


You can still get a G body for a decent price. I know someone who picked up one clean as hell with juice. for a very reasonable price.
Some try to get rediculous money for them, but only a fucken idiot would pay what their asking.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 7 2010, 04:15 PM~18508930
> *You can still get a G body for a decent price.  I know someone who picked up one clean as hell with juice. for a very reasonable price.
> Some try to get rediculous money for them, but only a fucken idiot would pay what their asking.
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 6 2010, 12:16 PM~18498615
> *:0 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## leo

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 7 2010, 04:28 PM~18509076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


That says more about the cheezez balls that live in your area, then the car


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 7 2010, 06:28 PM~18509076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

4 doe's = moe hoe's


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 7 2010, 10:17 PM~18511122
> *4 doe's = moe hoe's
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 7 2010, 08:17 PM~18511122
> *4 doe's = moe hoe's
> *


 Or one hoe that likes to get busy at the spot! :wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT


----------



## illstorm

96ROADMASTER The Disco 3 4 your avatar. No fucking doubt! fa fa fa fat boys


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 8 2010, 01:17 PM~18515479
> *96ROADMASTER The Disco 3 4 your avatar. No fucking doubt! fa fa fa fat boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 7 2010, 10:17 PM~18511122
> *4 doe's = moe hoe's
> *


fuck your four door. pappy


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 8 2010, 11:17 AM~18515479
> *96ROADMASTER The Disco 3 4 your avatar. No fucking doubt! fa fa fa fat boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ALL YOU CAN EAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 8 2010, 02:32 PM~18516012
> *fuck your four door. pappy
> *


 :0


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 7 2010, 07:17 PM~18511122
> *4 doe's = moe hoe's
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: *MAN I CAN DIG IT!!!!*


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 8 2010, 03:32 PM~18516012
> *fuck your four door. pappy
> *


aye lowRICO , this is for you and your opinion


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 8 2010, 05:27 PM~18517441
> *aye lowRICO , this is for you and your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

yes sirrrrrrrrrrrr 
klassicks baby,,,,,, klassicks ..


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 8 2010, 05:27 PM~18517441
> *aye lowRICO , this is for you and your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and this is for your opinion of my opinion.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 8 2010, 11:32 AM~18516012
> *fuck your four door. pappy
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## SCdroptop64

AYE LOWRICO ,,, THIS IS FOR YOUR CRAPPY OPINION OF MY OPINION " ABOUT YOUR OPINION "








:roflmao:


----------



## SCdroptop64

YO YO EDGE


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 8 2010, 07:48 PM~18518568
> *YO YO EDGE
> *



Yo homie


----------



## 68impalatattooman

A lot of birds flyn around in here.................. :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 8 2010, 06:19 PM~18518905
> *A lot of birds flyn around in here.................. :wow:
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64




----------



## SCdroptop64

LMFAO 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 7 2010, 09:06 PM~18509835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SO HARD HOMIE , MAD PROPS ON YOUR PALA


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 8 2010, 10:20 PM~18520161
> *SO HARD HOMIE , MAD PROPS ON YOUR PALA
> *


Thanks brother.....I'm gonna hook her ass up.......


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 8 2010, 06:03 PM~18517743
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 8 2010, 08:36 PM~18520342
> *Thanks brother.....I'm gonna hook her ass up.......
> *


 :uh: 
No you won't. You'll trade it off.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Why are we talking about parts cars?


----------



## chairmnofthboard

*jk.*

The reason two door lowriders are preferred is 1) Chicano lowrider tradition 2) lines look better 3) two door cars make the car look longer, giving the car a lower look.

Keep in mind they are worth more also, it's an all around better investment. Here's a quick example.

64 impala 2 door
buying price $7000
Interior $1500
Paint $4000
Mouldings $1500
Resale $16,000


64 impala 4 door
buying price $4000
Interior $1500
Paint $5000
Mouldings $1500
Resale $6000

These numbers are not accurate. They are just to help illustrate my point. You still spent the same amount to fix up, but one will be worth more at the end.

Keep in mind, why should I do a hardtop two door, when I can do a vert......better investment.


----------



## CHINGON66

:wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 9 2010, 06:47 AM~18522810
> *:uh:
> No you won't. You'll trade it off.
> *


WHAT IS IT TO YOU...GO TALK SHIT IN NC TOPIC.......


----------



## Mack10

The reason two door lowriders are preferred is 1) Chicano lowrider tradition 2) lines look better 3) two door cars make the car look longer, giving the car a lower look.

Keep in mind they are worth more also, it's an all around better investment. Here's a quick example.

64 impala 2 door
buying price $7000
Interior $1500
Paint $4000
Mouldings $1500
Resale $16,000
64 impala 4 door
buying price $4000
Interior $1500
Paint $5000
Mouldings $1500
Resale $6000

These numbers are not accurate. They are just to help illustrate my point. You still spent the same amount to fix up, but one will be worth more at the end.

Keep in mind, why should I do a hardtop two door, when I can do a vert......better investment.
[/quote]


*The reason two door lowriders are preferred over 4drs is because 2drs are more VALUABLE...*


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 9 2010, 08:06 AM~18524401
> *WHAT IS IT TO YOU...GO TALK SHIT IN NC TOPIC.......
> *



:nono: 

dont pawn him off on us we done with him over there


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> *jk.*
> 
> The reason two door lowriders are preferred is 1) Chicano lowrider tradition 2) lines look better 3) two door cars make the car look longer, giving the car a lower look.
> 
> Keep in mind they are worth more also, it's an all around better investment. Here's a quick example.
> 
> 64 impala 2 door
> buying price $7000
> Interior $1500
> Paint $4000
> Mouldings $1500
> Resale $16,000
> 64 impala 4 door
> buying price $4000
> Interior $1500
> Paint $5000
> Mouldings $1500
> Resale $6000
> 
> These numbers are not accurate. They are just to help illustrate my point. You still spent the same amount to fix up, but one will be worth more at the end.
> 
> Keep in mind, why should I do a hardtop two door, when I can do a vert......better investment.


 :uh: 



> WHAT IS IT TO YOU...GO TALK SHIT IN NC TOPIC.......


Dude calm down! take your ass back to you he haw pack! No one talking shit Jason! But you have flipped at least 3 cars in the last year saying the same thing! Kick rocks with that deff. Bullshit man!  



> The reason two door lowriders are preferred is 1) Chicano lowrider tradition 2) lines look better 3) two door cars make the car look longer, giving the car a lower look.
> 
> Keep in mind they are worth more also, it's an all around better investment. Here's a quick example.
> 
> 64 impala 2 door
> buying price $7000
> Interior $1500
> Paint $4000
> Mouldings $1500
> Resale $16,000
> 64 impala 4 door
> buying price $4000
> Interior $1500
> Paint $5000
> Mouldings $1500
> Resale $6000
> 
> These numbers are not accurate. They are just to help illustrate my point. You still spent the same amount to fix up, but one will be worth more at the end.
> 
> Keep in mind, why should I do a hardtop two door, when I can do a vert......better investment.


*The reason two door lowriders are preferred over 4drs is because 2drs are more VALUABLE...*
[/quote]
:uh: :uh: 

Bad info!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Sep 9 2010, 02:24 PM~18526413
> *:nono:
> 
> dont pawn him off on us we done with him over there
> *


 :uh: 

man take your corney ass back to your peeps in NC!


----------



## Mack10

> :uh:
> Dude calm down! take your ass back to you he haw pack! No one talking shit Jason! But you have flipped at least 3 cars in the last year saying the same thing! Kick rocks with that deff. Bullshit man!
> *How is this bad info..* :dunno:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 9 2010, 04:24 PM~18526417
> *:uh:
> Dude calm down! take your ass back to you he haw pack! No one talking shit Jason! But you have flipped at least 3 cars in the last year saying the same thing! Kick rocks with that deff. Bullshit man!
> 
> *


WHO GIVES A FUCK IF I HAD 10000 CARS AND FLIP THEM....THERE MY FUCKING CARS...SO MIND YOUR OWN SHIT...................................AND THATS ALL YOU CAN SAy SUM HE HAW SHIT.......IF ANYONE IS HE HAW ITS U


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 6 2010, 05:58 PM~18501986
> *DAMN 500 for some wires,.,.300 will get u brand new ones with brand new tires mounted n balanced and shine one down the blvd,,.
> 
> for 500- 600 u can get some good real daytons,.,.used but hey they clean
> *



FALSE...tires alone are 200+ rims at least 400 shipped


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## SCdroptop64

damn i go to work and come home and there is arguing , wtf lol


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 9 2010, 02:28 PM~18526444
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK IF I HAD 10000 CARS AND FLIP THEM....THERE MY FUCKING CARS...SO MIND YOUR OWN SHIT...................................AND THATS ALL YOU CAN SAW SUM HE HAW SHIT.......IF ANYONE IS HE HAW ITS U
> *


*Ok...I'm out... :drama: *


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 9 2010, 12:26 PM~18526430
> *:uh:
> 
> man take your corney ass back to your peeps in NC!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

dont make me laugh you worthless fuck, I do whatever the fuck I want on the these forums and in person so fuck off shitstain!


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

check my avi for 96roadmasters pimp ass interior job.........fail


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Sep 9 2010, 04:32 PM~18526493
> *check my avi for 96roadmasters pimp ass interior job.........fail
> *


 :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

sounds like someone tryin to get slapped up ,,, im lost whos bitchin at who ?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 9 2010, 02:36 PM~18526526
> *sounds like someone tryin to get slapped up ,,, im lost whos bitchin at who ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

man you live down there with them corney ass kats! all they do is he haw hate!!


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 9 2010, 12:36 PM~18526526
> *sounds like someone tryin to get slapped up ,,, im lost whos bitchin at who ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



he knows who he is and the list is long down here :wow:


----------



## SCdroptop64

we all fam in here i tought ..... shit all you kats near me are homies , but yea there is alot of drama in the souf


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

scdroptop64, where in SC are you at?


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 9 2010, 12:42 PM~18526568
> *we all fam in here i tought ..... shit all you kats near me are homies , but yea there is alot of drama in the souf
> *


Im cool with everyone....well almost....and I can dig a four door, shit I drive one


----------



## SCdroptop64

shit homies " PASS THIS BITCH ROUND THE ROOM WITH ME AND WE ALL CAN BE HAPPY "
PUFF PUFF PASSSSSS NUKKA


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Sep 9 2010, 05:42 PM~18526571
> *scdroptop64, where in SC are you at?
> *


SPARTANBURG HOMIE , UPSTATE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Sep 9 2010, 04:41 PM~18526564
> *he knows who he is and the list is long down here :wow:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> *I see your point...But, if one buys a four door just to flip it, he is wrong in the first place..Most people buy four doors because this is what they want or they can't afford a two door..
> 
> Solution...If you want a car to flip then buy a two door/drop and do what you do..If you want a 2dr n can't afford it.....THEN SAVE YOUR MONEY for one, and don't buy a 4dr just to get you through
> 
> 
> I almost forgot what you wrote about at first...
> 
> "The reason two door lowriders are preferred is 1) Chicano lowrider tradition
> Not true...Lowriding in itself is a Chicano tradition regardless if it's a 2 or 4dr
> 
> 
> 2) lines look better
> Because there is a break in the lines it looks better... dunno.gif
> 
> 
> 3) two door cars make the car look longer, giving the car a lower look.
> 4drs look jus as low as 2drs when there lowered...If it's on the ground then its on the ground
> 
> The reason two door lowriders are preferred over 4drs is because 2drs are more VALUABLE...
> *


I guess I look at everything as a return investment. As much as I like G body's, I can't dump 10k into the car, and only get 4k back. On a impala you can get your money back, extra money back, or at least close to. Just makes more financial sense.

1) Traditionally lowriders have been 2 door, with the exception of bombs. Just the way it's been.

2) The lines look better because of the roof design, door length and handles. Less obstructions. It just looks sleeker. 

3) The longer something is, the smaller the proportional gap looks from itself to the floor.

Both these lines are evenly apart. But because of it's proportions one will look stubbier and taller than the other. Optical illusion.
_______________________________...............____
_______________________________.............. ____


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Sep 9 2010, 02:29 PM~18526453
> *FALSE...tires alone are 200+ rims at least 400 shipped
> *



naw player u talkin bout somewhere else bcause out here 300 will u get u the whole set,.,.

1 tire will cost me 24 bucks,


----------



## chairmnofthboard

For the record, I don't like the 2 door because it's more valuable. I just like the longer sleek look better.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

1) Chicano lowrider tradition............ *:uh: *

2) lines look better....................*THEY ARE THE SAME*

3) two door cars make the car look longer, giving the car a lower look.....*YOU PUT A 4 DOOR, AND A 2 DOOR TOGETHER, AND THEY ARE THE SAME LENGTH AND SIZE, HOW CAN THEY LOOK LONGER??????*


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 04:03 PM~18527218
> *1) Chicano lowrider tradition............ :uh:
> 
> 2) lines look better....................THEY ARE THE SAME
> 
> 3) two door cars make the car look longer, giving the car a lower look.....YOU PUT A 4 DOOR, AND A 2 DOOR TOGETHER, AND THEY ARE THE SAME LENGTH AND SIZE, HOW CAN THEY LOOK LONGER??????
> *


1) It's a chicano tradition, like it or not, it's a California Mexican/American thing.

2) You're going to tell me that the roof lines are the same? Having post where there otherwise isn't a post is the same? Having to extra handles and breaking up the lines is the same?

3) I understand they are the same length, like I said, It's an optical illusion.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 9 2010, 06:09 PM~18527256
> *1) It's a chicano tradition, like it or not, it's a California Mexican/American thing.
> 
> 2) You're going to tell me that the roof lines are the same? Having post where there otherwise isn't a post is the same? Having to extra handles and breaking up the lines is the same?
> 
> 3) I understand they are the same length, like I said, It's an optical illusion.
> *


1. AH IT IS NOT JUST A CALIFORNIA MEXICAN THING, EVERY RACE IS APART OF CALIFORNIA HERITAGE

2. THE POST CARS, BUT THE SEDANS ARE NOT, THEY ARE THE SAME

3. I THINK YOU NEED TO GET YOUR EYES CHECKED, OR YOU ARE JUST PULLING SHIT OUT YOUR ASS


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 04:15 PM~18527292
> *1.  AH IT IS NOT JUST A CALIFORNIA MEXICAN THING, EVERY RACE IS APART OF CALIFORNIA HERITAGE
> 
> 2. THE POST CARS, BUT THE SEDANS ARE NOT, THEY ARE THE SAME
> 
> 3.  I THINK YOU NEED TO GET YOUR EYES CHECKED.
> *


1) It started out that way. It's where the traditions got started.

2) The non post cars have different roofs, less sloped rear window, and a different window.

3) Google optical illusion. Would you agree that a non post four door 64 impala looks sleeker than a four door post impala?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 9 2010, 06:17 PM~18527310
> *1) It started out that way. It's where the traditions got started.
> 
> 2) The non post cars have different roofs, less sloped rear window, and a different window.
> 
> 3) Google optical illusion. Would you agree that a non post four door 64 impala looks sleeker than a four door post impala?
> *


1) WHEN I WAS ON THE STREETS OF CHARTER WAY IN STOCKTON IN 1976, AND ON THE STREETS OF SAN JOSE AND MODESTO IN 1980 THERE WAS EVERYONE ON THOSE STREETS. AGAIN I THINK YOU ARE JUST BASICALLY PULLING FROM EVERY BULLSHIT CONCEPT OUT THERE. LOWRIDING IS NOT MEXICAN, BLACK, WHITE, GREEN, IT IS EVERYONE, IT IS EVERYTHING.....GET THAT RIGHT

2) I HAVE HAD MY 66 UP NEXT TO ANOTHER 66, AND THE ONLY DIFFERENCE WITH THE NON POST CARS IS THE DOOR LINE ON THE BACK, THAT IS IT, SAME REAR WINDOW, EVERYTHING, SO GOT THE BULLSHIT FLAG OUT FOR THAT.

3) OF COURSE IT LOOKS DIFFERENT IT IS A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT STYLE. YOU PUT TWO POSTLESS OF THE SAME MAKE, AND YOU ARE NOT GOING TO SEE ANY OPTICAL ILLUSION, NO LITTLE MARTIAN, OR EVIL SPIRITS, IT IS THE SAME CAR


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 06:24 PM~18527352
> *1) WHEN I WAS ON THE STREETS OF CHARTER WAY IN STOCKTON IN 1976, AND ON THE STREETS OF SAN JOSE AND MODESTO IN 1980 THERE WAS EVERYONE ON THOSE STREETS.  AGAIN I THINK YOU ARE JUST BASICALLY PULLING FROM EVERY BULLSHIT CONCEPT OUT THERE.  LOWRIDING IS NOT MEXICAN, BLACK, WHITE, GREEN, IT IS EVERYONE, IT IS EVERYTHING.....GET THAT RIGHT
> 
> 2) I HAVE HAD MY 66 UP NEXT TO ANOTHER 66, AND THE ONLY DIFFERENCE WITH THE NON POST CARS IS THE DOOR LINE ON THE BACK, THAT IS IT, SAME REAR WINDOW, EVERYTHING, SO GOT THE BULLSHIT FLAG OUT FOR THAT.
> 
> 3) OF COURSE IT LOOKS DIFFERENT IT IS A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT STYLE.  YOU PUT TWO POSTLESS OF THE SAME MAKE, AND YOU ARE NOT GOING TO SEE ANY OPTICAL ILLUSION, NO LITTLE MARTIAN, OR EVIL SPIRITS, IT IS THE SAME CAR
> *


WELL NOT SAME REAR WINDOW, MEANING IF HE WINDOWS WERE OPEN, YOU WOULD SEE THE SAME DISTANCES


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 04:24 PM~18527352
> *1) WHEN I WAS ON THE STREETS OF CHARTER WAY IN STOCKTON IN 1976, AND ON THE STREETS OF SAN JOSE AND MODESTO IN 1980 THERE WAS EVERYONE ON THOSE STREETS.  AGAIN I THINK YOU ARE JUST BASICALLY PULLING FROM EVERY BULLSHIT CONCEPT OUT THERE.  LOWRIDING IS NOT MEXICAN, BLACK, WHITE, GREEN, IT IS EVERYONE, IT IS EVERYTHING.....GET THAT RIGHT
> 
> 2) I HAVE HAD MY 66 UP NEXT TO ANOTHER 66, AND THE ONLY DIFFERENCE WITH THE NON POST CARS IS THE DOOR LINE ON THE BACK, THAT IS IT, SAME REAR WINDOW, EVERYTHING, SO GOT THE BULLSHIT FLAG OUT FOR THAT.
> 
> 3) OF COURSE IT LOOKS DIFFERENT IT IS A COMPLETELY DIFFERENT STYLE.  YOU PUT TWO POSTLESS OF THE SAME MAKE, AND YOU ARE NOT GOING TO SEE ANY OPTICAL ILLUSION, NO LITTLE MARTIAN, OR EVIL SPIRITS, IT IS THE SAME CAR
> *


1) I'm going to guess you're probably not Chicano. It is what it is. It's like saying Rap isn't a black thing. It clearly is, but we all enjoy it. It is what it is.

2) I was referring to the 63/64. I should have been more clear. I have no idea to the 66-68 bodies

3) Google optical illusion

I understand you're defending the 4 doors because you have one. It's you opinion. In the opinion of most. 2 doors look better, They look longer and sleeker. 

If more people felt that 4 doors look better than 2 doors, then you would see everyone rolling 4 doors and converting their 2 doors into 4 doors. But that's not the case, now is it.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

I'm out of this topic.....I'm going to work on my 2 door impala while I still have it...You never know in this economy.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 9 2010, 06:31 PM~18527403
> *1) I'm going to guess you're probably not Chicano. It is what it is. It's like saying Rap isn't a black thing. It clearly is, but we all enjoy it. It is what it is.
> 
> 2) I was referring to the 63/64. I should have been more clear. I have no idea to the 66-68 bodies
> 
> 3) Google optical illusion
> 
> I understand you're defending the 4 doors because you have one. It's you opinion. In the opinion of most. 2 doors look better, They look longer and sleeker.
> 
> If more people felt that 4 doors look better than 2 doors, then you would see everyone rolling 4 doors and converting their 2 doors into 4 doors. But that's not the case, now is it.
> *


THE FUNNY THING IS I PROBABLY GOT MORE REAL CHICANO THEN HALF THE FOLKS THAT CALL THEM SELF CHICANO, SINCE MY GREAT GRANDPARENTS ARE FROM NAICA MEXICO. 

I THINK WERE YOU ARE GETTING CONFUSED OR COMING UP WITH YOUR OPITCAL ILLUSION THEORY IS THE DIFFERENCES IN THE STYLES.... FROM BEL-AIRS TO SUPER SPORTS, TO REGULAR SEDANS. EACH STYLE IMPALA, LOOKS THE SAME, THERE DIFFERENCE COMES IN WHERE THE MOUNT IS FOR THE DOOR, FROM THE 4 DOOR TO THE 2 DOOR. THE 2 DOORS IS JUST A BIT FURTHER BACK FROM THE 4 DOOR. BUT THE OVERAL LOOK FOR A NON POST 2 DOOR, AND A NON POST 4 DOOR THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS WHERE THE BACK DOOR IS CUT IN. THAT IS IT


----------



## 909sleepy909

my quadruple door


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 9 2010, 07:17 PM~18527310
> *1) It started out that way. It's where the traditions got started.
> 
> 2) The non post cars have different roofs, less sloped rear window, and a different window.
> 
> 3) Google optical illusion. Would you agree that a non post four door 64 impala looks sleeker than a four door post impala?
> *



bullshit bullshit bullshit , if its mexican tradition then how is bill hines quoted as the god father of hydraulics ... he was tha first to put aircraft hydros on a car .. that mother fucker is a lil ol white man .. watch the history of lowriding . and the fuked up part of this all heis a rod builder :roflmao: 

so if it was start as a mexican heritage as you say , That all else followed shouldnt the first hydro person be named jaun , jose , jesus , raul etc etc ... not a lil old white man named BILL HINES .... GEEZZZ MAN


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 9 2010, 07:49 PM~18527524
> *I'm out of this topic.....I'm going to work on my 2 door impala while I still have it...You never know in this economy.
> *


i call bullshit on the body lines ,,, look if i got a four door no post and welded up the two back doors and removed the back door handles and no mother fucking way you are gonna tell me the body lines are different .. only difference is a shorter front door and roof line ... no difference in side body lines ....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 9 2010, 04:49 PM~18527524
> *I'm out of this topic.....I'm going to work on my 2 door impala while I still have it...You never know in this economy.
> *


bye bye! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 9 2010, 08:08 PM~18528111
> *i call bullshit on the body lines ,,, look if i got a four door no post and welded up the two back doors and removed the back door handles and no mother fucking way you are gonna tell me the body lines are different .. only difference is a shorter front door and roof line ... no difference in side body lines ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS SAYING, I COULD GO AND GET A DOOR FROM A 2 DOOR, MOVE THE POST WHERE THE DOOR LOCKING MECHANISIM IS, AND THEN WELD THE BACK DOOR, AND YOU WOULD HAVE A 2 DOOR. WHEN I TELL YOU THAT I WAS GONNA DO IT, I WAS GONNA HAVE MY MEMBER GENE DO IT FOR ME.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 04:50 PM~18527533
> *THE FUNNY THING IS I PROBABLY GOT MORE REAL CHICANO THEN HALF THE FOLKS THAT CALL THEM SELF CHICANO, SINCE MY GREAT GRANDPARENTS ARE FROM NAICA MEXICO.
> 
> I THINK WERE YOU ARE GETTING CONFUSED OR COMING UP WITH YOUR OPITCAL ILLUSION THEORY IS THE DIFFERENCES IN THE STYLES.... FROM BEL-AIRS TO SUPER SPORTS, TO REGULAR SEDANS.  EACH STYLE IMPALA, LOOKS THE SAME, THERE DIFFERENCE COMES IN WHERE THE MOUNT IS FOR THE DOOR, FROM THE 4 DOOR TO THE 2 DOOR.  THE 2 DOORS IS JUST A BIT FURTHER BACK FROM THE 4 DOOR.  BUT THE OVERAL LOOK FOR A NON POST 2 DOOR, AND A NON POST 4 DOOR THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS WHERE THE BACK DOOR IS CUT IN.  THAT IS IT
> *


 :uh: CAPTAIN SAVE A 4 DOE IF YOU WERENT EMBARASSED TO HAVE ONE WHY DID YOU SHAVE THE DOOR HANDLE OFF THE BACK OF YOURS???


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 06:36 PM~18528320
> *THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS SAYING, I COULD GO AND GET A DOOR FROM A 2 DOOR, MOVE THE POST WHERE THE DOOR LOCKING MECHANISIM IS, AND THEN WELD THE BACK DOOR, AND YOU WOULD HAVE A 2 DOOR.  WHEN I TELL YOU THAT I WAS GONNA DO IT, I WAS GONNA HAVE MY MEMBER GENE DO IT FOR ME.
> *


THE ROOF AND BACK WINDOW IS COMPLETELY DIFFERENT IN THE BACK :uh: :uh: HOW WOULD U FIX THAT UGLY BACK WINDOW PROBLEM??


----------



## lowrico

OMG suck eachothers cock allready


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Sep 9 2010, 08:51 PM~18528425
> *THE ROOF AND BACK WINDOW IS COMPLETELY DIFFERENT IN THE BACK :uh:  :uh: HOW WOULD U FIX THAT UGLY BACK WINDOW PROBLEM??
> *


NOT EVEN WORTH EXPLAINING.................FUCK 2 DOORS


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 09:11 PM~18528586
> *NOT EVEN WORTH EXPLAINING.................FUCK 2 DOORS
> *


SI................... :biggrin: ........and I'm white.............


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 09:11 PM~18528586
> *NOT EVEN WORTH EXPLAINING.................FUCK 2 DOORS
> *


I'm looking at a 2 door now for a parts car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 07:11 PM~18528586
> *NOT EVEN WORTH EXPLAINING.................FUCK 2 DOORS
> *


THEN WHY DID YOU SHAVE THE 2 BACK DOOR HANDLES ON YOUR 4 DOOR...... YEP SO YOU COULD TRY TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A 2 DOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 9 2010, 07:20 PM~18528664
> *I'm looking at a 2 door now for a parts car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  SOME PEOPLE JUST GOTTA HUSTLE BACKWARDS, ITS A FACT OF LIFE. SOMETIMES U JUST GOTTA LET A HOE BE A HOE.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Sep 9 2010, 09:33 PM~18528775
> *THEN WHY DID YOU SHAVE THE 2 BACK DOOR HANDLES ON YOUR 4 DOOR...... YEP SO YOU COULD TRY TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A 2 DOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


WHY ARE YOU WORRIED ABOUT WHAT I DID TO MY CAR, WORRY ABOUT YOUR OWN SHIT DOGG,

YOU DO NOT KNOW ME, NEVER MET ME, SO WHO THE FUCK YOU TO JUDGE

WHO GAVE YOU THE RIGHT TO JUDGE ANYTHING I DO??????


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## lowrico

:drama:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 07:39 PM~18528831
> *WHY ARE YOU WORRIED ABOUT WHAT I DID TO MY CAR, WORRY ABOUT YOUR OWN SHIT DOGG,
> 
> YOU DO NOT KNOW ME, NEVER MET ME, SO WHO THE FUCK YOU TO JUDGE
> 
> WHO GAVE YOU THE RIGHT TO JUDGE ANYTHING I DO??????
> *


YOU ARE RIGHT BUT IM NOT JUDGING YOU PER SE, BUT POINTING OUT AN OBSERVATION, ON ONE HAND YOU TYPED IN BOLD ' *FUCK 2 DOORS*' YET YOU SHAVED THE REAR DOOR HANDLES ON YOUR 4 DOOR. I MADE AN OBSERVATION AND I POINTED THAT OUT. 

IF YOU ARE GOING TO KEEP IT REAL, LETS KEEP IT REAL, GO KNOCK THE BONDO OUT THOSE REAR DOORS OF YOURS AND PUT THE HANDLES BACK ON AND REP THOSE 4 DOORS TO THE FULLEST. DONT BE EMBARASSED OF 'EM ONE DAY AND ADVOCATING THEM THE NEXT.


----------



## Black64s

Fuck this topic.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Sep 9 2010, 09:48 PM~18528925
> *YOU ARE RIGHT BUT IM NOT JUDGING YOU PER SE, BUT POINTING OUT AN OBSERVATION, ON ONE HAND YOU TYPED IN BOLD ' FUCK 2 DOORS' YET YOU SHAVED THE REAR DOOR HANDLES ON YOUR 4 DOOR. I MADE AN OBSERVATION AND I POINTED THAT OUT.
> 
> IF YOU ARE GOING TO KEEP IT REAL, LETS KEEP IT REAL, GO KNOCK THE BONDO OUT THOSE REAR DOORS OF YOURS AND PUT THE HANDLES BACK ON AND REP THOSE 4 DOORS TO THE FULLEST. DONT BE EMBARASSED OF 'EM ONE DAY AND ADVOCATING THEM THE NEXT.
> *


IF YOU READ BACK INSTEAD OF COMING AT THE END, I HAVE EXPLAINED IT ABOUT 3 TIMES.

BUT SINCE YOU AINT READ IT, I WAS GONNA SUICIDE MY DOOR, LIKE THE 1960 4 DOOR IMPALA. WE STARTED ON THE DOORS, AND THEN I FOUND OUT TWO THINGS
1. IT WAS GONNA COST ANOTHER 2-3K TO DO IT.......FUCK THAT
2. IT WAS GONNA PUT US BACK ABOUT 2 WEEKS, AND I WAS ON A DEADLINE. FOR THE TAMPA SHOW

SO INSTEAD OF RE-CUTTING THE HOLE, JUST LET IT RIDE. I WAS GONNA JUST SMOOTH ALL OF THEM, BUT I HAVE HAD SHAVED DOOR HANDLES BEFORE, AND THEY ARE A PAIN IN THE ASS WHEN A SOLENIOD FAILS, SO I SAID FUCK IT

IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT ME YOU WOULD NOW, THAT I DO NOT DO SOMETHING TO FRONT, OR TRY TO BE ANYTHING. FUCK SOMEONE IF THEY DO NOT LIKE WHAT I DID TO MY CAR, I AM NOT TRYING TO IMPRESS ANYONE, TRY TO MAKE MY CAR INTO A 2 DOOR.

I HAVE OWNED 2 DOORS 4 DOORS. I DO NOT BUILD SOMETHIG BECAUSE OF DOORS, I BUILD IT BECAUSE I WANT TOO, WHAT I DO, IS NO BODY'S BUSINESS TO QUESTION ME.


----------



## hollywoodcole

please dont tell me that ur ass got the boot from the big m cuzz of that ugly ass foe door!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by hollywoodcole_@Sep 9 2010, 10:11 PM~18529136
> *please dont tell me that ur ass got the boot from the big m cuzz of that ugly ass foe door!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## illstorm

> *hairmnofthboard @ Sep 9 2010, 06:09 PM)
> 1) It's a chicano tradition, like it or not, it's a California Mexican/American thing*


*Part1.* Throughout many Mexican-American neighborhoods, called barrios, from East Los Angeles to El Paso, Texas, cruisers have been dropping Chevrolets to a sidewalk-scraping stance since the late 1930s. It was part of the "zoot suit" fashion, a trend popular among teenagers from every culture. Mexican-American zooters, cool from slicked back hair to highly polished shoes, called themselves pachucos. They cruised beautifully restored, older Chevys, decked out in their oversized zoot suits for a night on the town. Often just the back of the Chevy was temporarily lowered, using sandbags hidden in the trunk beneath strategically placed planks of wood, or permanently dropped all around, the springs shortened by cutting the top few coils or heated until they collapsed to a proper cruising height. 


*Part 2*."In addition to being credited as the pioneer of Frenched antennas in the '50s," wrote LRM technical editor Dick DeLoach, "Bill is also one of the first men design a hydraulic lift system, in 1962. '

*Part 3.*By the mid 1960s, there were several innovative entrepreneurs installing hydraulics throughout the greater Los Angeles area. "Al's was where all of the Black guys were getting lifted," remembers hopping champion Ted Wells. "In the early days, you understand, some White guys used to come over there, but as time went on it was mostly all Black.
*
Looks like we all put a lil sumin sumin in the pot !!*


----------



## CHUCC

:0 :drama:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 08:18 PM~18529212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn player that was one of worst songs i have heard,.,.

 hope you dont play that in ur rider./,.,,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 9 2010, 07:20 PM~18528664
> *I'm looking at a 2 door now for a parts car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


best place to go is ebay n start biddin


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 9 2010, 05:57 PM~18528053
> *
> so if it was start as a mexican heritage as you say , That all else followed shouldnt the first hydro person be named jaun , jose , jesus , raul etc etc ... not  a  lil old white man named BILL HINES .... GEEZZZ MAN
> *


yeah bill was the first person to set it up with hydros,.and he was white so if anyone wants to say that the white man invented idea of putting hydros on a car well yeah i can agree with that,.,.but it was the brown (Latinos and african American) nation that made lowridin into wat it is now,.,.

dont get me wrong theres been many races in the mix but they all have been influenced by our culture,.,.latin culture or black culture,..,


----------



## chairmnofthboard

You guys are right. I'm wrong, the lines, tops, and windows are exactly the same.....I'm so wrong.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

The 4 door roof has the LEAST incline.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Just to be clear. I'm not knocking 4 doors. If that's what you like than go for it. But I like the 2 door better. It's my preference.

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 08:57 PM~18529009
> *IF YOU READ BACK INSTEAD OF COMING AT THE END, I HAVE EXPLAINED IT ABOUT 3 TIMES.
> 
> BUT SINCE YOU AINT READ IT, I WAS GONNA SUICIDE MY DOOR, LIKE THE 1960 4 DOOR IMPALA.  WE STARTED ON THE DOORS, AND THEN I FOUND OUT TWO THINGS
> 1.  IT WAS GONNA COST ANOTHER 2-3K TO DO IT.......FUCK THAT
> 2.  IT WAS GONNA PUT US BACK ABOUT 2 WEEKS, AND I WAS ON A DEADLINE. FOR THE TAMPA SHOW
> 
> SO INSTEAD OF RE-CUTTING THE HOLE, JUST LET IT RIDE.  I WAS GONNA JUST SMOOTH ALL OF THEM, BUT I HAVE HAD SHAVED DOOR HANDLES BEFORE, AND THEY ARE A PAIN IN THE ASS WHEN A SOLENIOD FAILS, SO I SAID FUCK IT
> 
> IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT ME YOU WOULD NOW, THAT I DO NOT DO SOMETHING TO FRONT, OR TRY TO BE ANYTHING.  FUCK SOMEONE IF THEY DO NOT LIKE WHAT I DID TO MY CAR, I AM NOT TRYING TO IMPRESS ANYONE, TRY TO MAKE MY CAR INTO A 2 DOOR.
> 
> I HAVE OWNED 2 DOORS 4 DOORS.  I DO NOT BUILD SOMETHIG BECAUSE OF DOORS, I BUILD IT BECAUSE I WANT TOO, WHAT I DO, IS NO BODY'S BUSINESS TO QUESTION ME.
> *


THHHANK YOU !!!->I BUILD IT BECAUSE I WANT TOO,


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 12:58 AM~18531252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4 door roof has the LEAST incline.
> *


YOU DO REALIZE THAT YOU HAVE THREE DIFFERENT STYLES OF 66 THERE CORRECT. 

THE FIRST SHOT IS A 66 SUPER SPORT...... HAS A LONGER BACK LINE
THE SECOND SHOT IS A 66 CAPRICE CLASSIC....... NOT AN IMPALA
THE THIRD SHOT IS A REGULAR IMPALA.......JUST LIKE MINE

GOT TO A 67
YOU WILL NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A 67 2 DOOR IMPALA, AND A 2 DOOR IMPALA FAST BACK


----------



## BIG DIRTY

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 10 2010, 12:00 AM~18530578
> *damn player that was one of worst songs i have heard,.,.
> 
> hope you dont play that in ur rider./,.,,.
> *


THE SONG SUCKS, THE WORDS ARE WHAT IS IMPORTANT. 

I WANNA SHOW ALL OF MY HATERZ LOVE
THIS SONGS FOR YOU
IF I HAD IT LIKE ME
AND WAS IN YOUR SHOES
I'D PROBABLY HATE ON ME TOO


----------



## TAIB




----------



## TAIB




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Sep 9 2010, 09:56 PM~18528991
> *Fuck this topic.....
> *


Don't bring your ass back in.............


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 01:17 AM~18531412
> *Just to be clear. I'm not knocking 4 doors. If that's what you like than go for it. But I like the 2 door better. It's my preference.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Well if u had 4 door u would like that.....


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Sep 10 2010, 11:07 AM~18532116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love two doors but its BS to conclude that only 2 doors can be good looking. this topic proves this many times.

and these models...damn love 'm in 4 door, the look of these cars is so much bigger then the 2 door version


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 10 2010, 01:47 AM~18531964
> *YOU DO REALIZE THAT YOU HAVE THREE DIFFERENT STYLES OF 66 THERE CORRECT.
> 
> THE FIRST SHOT IS A 66 SUPER SPORT...... HAS A LONGER BACK LINE
> THE SECOND SHOT IS A 66 CAPRICE CLASSIC....... NOT AN IMPALA
> THE THIRD SHOT IS A REGULAR IMPALA.......JUST LIKE MINE
> 
> GOT TO A 67
> YOU WILL NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A 67 2 DOOR IMPALA, AND A 2 DOOR IMPALA FAST BACK
> *


Damn I wear coke bottles and can even see that!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Sep 9 2010, 10:10 PM~18530703-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah bill was the first person to set it up with hydros,.and he was white so if anyone wants to say that the white man invented idea of putting hydros on a car well yeah i can agree with that,.,.but it was the brown (Latinos and african American) nation that made lowridin into wat it is now,.,.
> 
> dont get me wrong theres been many races in the mix but they all have been influenced by our culture,.,.latin culture or black culture,..,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chairmnofthboard_@Sep 9 2010, 11:17 PM~18531412
> *Just to be clear. I'm not knocking 4 doors. If that's what you like than go for it. But I like the 2 door better. It's my preference.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## William Murderface

mo doos=mo money


----------



## illstorm

> *TAIB	Posted Today, 06:03 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm sure it's been done. but shit I would love 2 see one these 4 door caprices sitting on bumper dressed in black and white,With LAPD protect and serve carved n the door. Lights N shit going off with 2 dummies dressed like cops or cops dressed like dummies posted N the front seat. Then again Fuck hopping it. Car dance that bitch 2 it break 2 commemorate the 18 year anniversary of the LA Riots!*"Can't we all just get along"* :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

You said



> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 9 2010, 04:24 PM~18527352
> *2) I HAVE HAD MY 66 UP NEXT TO ANOTHER 66, AND THE ONLY DIFFERENCE WITH THE NON POST CARS IS THE DOOR LINE ON THE BACK, THAT IS IT, SAME REAR WINDOW, EVERYTHING, SO GOT THE BULLSHIT FLAG OUT FOR THAT.*


So I posted a picture of all three body's in your year. To show you that the roof is different.



> *YOU DO REALIZE THAT YOU HAVE THREE DIFFERENT STYLES OF 66 THERE CORRECT.
> 
> THE FIRST SHOT IS A 66 SUPER SPORT...... HAS A LONGER BACK LINE
> THE SECOND SHOT IS A 66 CAPRICE CLASSIC....... NOT AN IMPALA
> THE THIRD SHOT IS A REGULAR IMPALA.......JUST LIKE MINE*


It's clear by the picture, that your 4 door does not have the same roof as either impala custom/caprice or impala fastback.


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 10 2010, 07:50 AM~18532818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 9 2010, 01:44 PM~18527056
> *naw player u talkin bout somewhere else bcause out here 300 will u get u the whole set,.,.
> 
> 1 tire will cost me 24 bucks,
> *



buy those tires up while you still can homie, and if wheels get shipped to you from the other side of the country they will be 400 no less...benifits of the west i guess :happysad:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 10 2010, 05:50 AM~18532818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


say bye bye to that paycheck


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 10 2010, 01:00 AM~18530578
> *damn player that was one of worst songs i have heard,.,.
> 
> hope you dont play that in ur rider./,.,,.
> *



I listen to that in the gym and in the ride.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 08:38 AM~18532734
> *You said
> So I posted a picture of all three body's in your year. To show you that the roof is different.
> It's clear by the picture, that your 4 door does not have the same roof as either impala custom/caprice or impala fastback.
> *


Of course they wodnt they are 3 different cars.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Sep 10 2010, 09:17 AM~18533455
> *Of course they wodnt they are 3 different cars.
> *


Read what I quoted. He said they were the same. They are clearly not the same.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Sep 10 2010, 08:33 AM~18533151
> *buy those tires up while you still can homie, and if wheels get shipped to you from the other side of the country they will be 400 no less...benifits of the west i guess :happysad:
> *



yup ,.,.sure did,.,.got 30 of em,.,.stacked up,.,.but naw i dont buy stuff online bcause we have many hydraulic shops out here so most of us dont need to shop online,.,.

im tellin u guys u guys need to come out here to load up becuase prices may go up,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Sep 10 2010, 08:54 AM~18533301
> *I listen to that in the gym and in the ride.
> *



well of course ,.,.ur frm florida,.,.

its rare to see someone out here playing that bubble gum music out here.,,.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

my year cadillac didnt come in a 2 door, but to be honest, i used to own a 2 door and i hated it, i hate the idea of having to sit in the back seat with a tiny window and you have to wait for the person in front to get out, i hate that if you have something in the back seat that is big its more of a bitch to get out... i respect the 2 drs, but a 4 door hard top is where its at


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 10 2010, 10:06 AM~18533800
> *my year cadillac didnt come in a 2 door, but to be honest, i used to own a 2 door and i hated it, i hate the idea of having to sit in the back seat with a tiny window and you have to wait for the person in front to get out, i hate that if you have something in the back seat that is big its more of a bitch to get out... i respect the 2 drs, but a 4 door hard top is where its at
> *


For sure it's not more convenient, But those long side windows and doors look sweeeeeet! 

Like I said, it's preference, For example, I have a car with no doors, two seats and the engine in the back. It's not for everyone.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 01:09 PM~18533811
> *For sure it's not more convenient, But those long side windows and doors look sweeeeeet!
> 
> Like I said, it's preference, For example, I have a car with no doors, two seats and the engine in the back. It's not for everyone.
> *


pics? im guessing either a junk car you have and you are pulling my leg, or its a vw dune buggy


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 10 2010, 10:13 AM~18533846
> *pics? im guessing either a junk car you have and you are pulling my leg, or its a vw dune buggy
> *


 :biggrin: it's an Ariel Atom. Google it or Youtube it. It's an awesome car.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Here's a link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWoo82zNUA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Sep 10 2010, 12:23 PM~18534694-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  it's an Ariel Atom. Google it or Youtube it. It's an awesome car.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 12:42 PM~18534800
> *Here's a link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWoo82zNUA
> *


 :uh: 

pictures of you in it! All this talk and you post up a link..

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 10 2010, 12:51 PM~18534838
> *:uh:
> 
> pictures of you in it! All this talk and you post up a link..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK, I'll do one BETTER. I'll post a picture of it next to my Impala. Then we will see who the ass clown is.

I don't see what's the big deal, they're not expensive or hard to get.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 01:23 PM~18534694
> *:biggrin:  it's an Ariel Atom. Google it or Youtube it. It's an awesome car.
> *


----------



## chairmnofthboard

That's what mine looks like, but Mine has a yellow snorkel and bonnet. And Dynamic wheels.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 02:18 PM~18535040
> *That's what mine looks like, but Mine has a yellow snorkel and bonnet. And Dynamic wheels.
> *


HOW FAST IS THAT :0


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 10 2010, 01:22 PM~18535072
> *HOW FAST IS THAT :0
> *


Right now, not fast at all. I tail ended it into concrete lol. Pulled the motor out to change it. It has the ecotech motor, but I'm swapping it out for a K20 or F20 (Honda) instead. But they are super quick. a stock boosted one will do a 10 sec pass, 0-60 in 2.9 secs.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Hey Skim, have you talked to Paul lately? I talked to him like two months ago. I seen he was selling his 63 GMC.


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 01:41 AM~18531060
> *You guys are right. I'm wrong, the lines, tops, and windows are exactly the same.....I'm so wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lmmfao ... EVERYONE LOOK CLOSELY ... THIS IS THE GUY WHO SAID TWO DOORS LOOK LONGER ...... LOOK AT ALL THE GD PICS ... THE BOTTOM FOUR DOOR APPEARS TO BE LONGER ..... LMFAO ..


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 10 2010, 04:47 AM~18531964
> *YOU DO REALIZE THAT YOU HAVE THREE DIFFERENT STYLES OF 66 THERE CORRECT.
> 
> THE FIRST SHOT IS A 66 SUPER SPORT...... HAS A LONGER BACK LINE
> THE SECOND SHOT IS A 66 CAPRICE CLASSIC....... NOT AN IMPALA
> THE THIRD SHOT IS A REGULAR IMPALA.......JUST LIKE MINE
> 
> GOT TO A 67
> YOU WILL NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A 67 2 DOOR IMPALA, AND A 2 DOOR IMPALA FAST BACK
> *


 GOT EM .... LMAO ...FOOL DONT EVEN KNOW A CAPRICE FROM IMPALA .... CAPRICE DOESNT HAVE TRIANGLE BACK WINDOW ..... WHAT A DUMBASS


----------



## SCdroptop64




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 10 2010, 02:31 PM~18535516
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I started thursday!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 10 2010, 02:40 PM~18535557
> *I started thursday!
> *


yup,.,.my weekend starts on thursday,.,.


----------



## SCdroptop64

WHATS SHAKIN BIG DIRTY ..... WHAT YOU GOT ON THE AGENDA FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 10 2010, 02:25 PM~18535495
> *GOT EM .... LMAO ...FOOL DONT EVEN KNOW A CAPRICE FROM IMPALA ....  CAPRICE DOESNT HAVE TRIANGLE BACK WINDOW ..... WHAT A DUMBASS
> *


Is that why when I googled "1966 Caprice" it gave me pictures of 1966 caprice? :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

FIRST POST..


> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Sep 9 2010, 05:41 PM~18527031-->
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I look at everything as a return investment. As much as I like G body's, I can't dump 10k into the car, and only get 4k back. On a impala you can get your money back, extra money back, or at least close to. Just makes more financial sense.
> 
> 1) Traditionally lowriders have been 2 door, with the exception of bombs. Just the way it's been.
> 
> 2) The lines look better because of the roof design, door length and handles. Less obstructions. It just looks sleeker.
> 
> 3) The longer something is, the smaller the proportional gap looks from itself to the floor.
> 
> Both these lines are evenly apart. But because of it's proportions one will look stubbier and taller than the other. Optical illusion.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SECOND POST
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 06:09 PM~18527256
> *1) It's a chicano tradition, like it or not, it's a California Mexican/American thing.
> 
> 2) You're going to tell me that the roof lines are the same? Having post where there otherwise isn't a post is the same? Having to extra handles and breaking up the lines is the same?
> 
> 3) I understand they are the same length, like I said, It's an optical illusion.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIRD POST
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 06:17 PM~18527310
> *1) It started out that way. It's where the traditions got started.
> 
> 2) The non post cars have different roofs, less sloped rear window, and a different window.
> 
> 3) Google optical illusion. Would you agree that a non post four door 64 impala looks sleeker than a four door post impala?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FOURTH POST.......REALIZED YOU WERE FULL OF SHIT BECAUSE I SAID THAT THERE ARE A BUNCH OF DIFFERENT SYTLES, BUT A STANDARD 2 DOOR, AND A STANDARD 4 DOOR *IMPALA* ARE ONLY DIFFERENT BECAUSE OF THE CUT IN THE DOOR.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 06:31 PM~18527403
> *1) I'm going to guess you're probably not Chicano. It is what it is. It's like saying Rap isn't a black thing. It clearly is, but we all enjoy it. It is what it is.
> 
> 2) I was referring to the 63/64. I should have been more clear. I have no idea to the 66-68 bodies
> 
> 3) Google optical illusion
> 
> I understand you're defending the 4 doors because you have one. It's you opinion. In the opinion of most. 2 doors look better, They look longer and sleeker.
> 
> If more people felt that 4 doors look better than 2 doors, then you would see everyone rolling 4 doors and converting their 2 doors into 4 doors. But that's not the case, now is it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOW THIS IS WHEN YOUR TRYING TO GET YOUR STORY CHANGED.
> <!--QuoteBegin-chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 09:38 AM~18532734
> *You said
> So I posted a picture of all three body's in your year. To show you that the roof is different.
> It's clear by the picture, that your 4 door does not have the same roof as either impala custom/caprice or impala fastback.
> *



AS I SAID AN IMPALA 2 DOOR, AND 4 DOOR IN THE SAME BODY STYLE ARE THE SAME. OF COURSE A SS AND A REGULAR IMPALA ARE GOING TO BE DIFFERENT, DAH, JUST LIKE A BEL AIR IS GOING TO BE DIFFERENT

EVEN THE 2 DOOR BEL AIR, VS THE SS IMPALA IS GOING TO BE DIFFERENT.


----------



## SCdroptop64

WHY WOULD YOU GOOGLE CAPRICE WHEN YOU ARE COMPARING IMPALAS .. THATS LIKE ME WANTING TO GOOGLE NAKED GIRLS BUT TYPE IN GORILLA . AND I WOULD HOPE IF YOU GOOGLE CAPRICE IT WOULD PULL UP CAPRICE


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Sep 10 2010, 10:53 AM~18533289
> *say bye bye to that paycheck
> *


GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 10 2010, 07:32 PM~18536594
> *WHY WOULD YO GOOGLE CARICE WHEN YOU ARE COMPARING IMPALAS .. THATS LIKE ME WANING TO GOOGLE NAKED GIRLS BUT TYPE IN GORILLA  .  AND I WOULD HOPE IF YOU GOOGLE CAPRICE IT WOULD PULL UP CAPRICE
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


I AM PRETTY MUCH DONE WITH THE CONVERSATION


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Sep 10 2010, 05:32 PM~18536594-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHY WOULD YOU GOOGLE CAPRICE WHEN YOU ARE COMPARING IMPALAS .. THATS LIKE ME WANTING TO GOOGLE NAKED GIRLS BUT TYPE IN GORILLA  .  AND I WOULD HOPE IF YOU GOOGLE CAPRICE IT WOULD PULL UP CAPRICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Sep 10 2010, 05:34 PM~18536614
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> I AM PRETTY MUCH DONE WITH THE CONVERSATION
> *


Why. some classic owning going on!! :cheesy:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

You guys are all right... the 4 door impala is so much nicer looking....I see it now, I (along with MOST of the lowriders) have been wrong all these years. I will be selling my 64 two door in exchange for three 64 four doors. lol

Good luck guys. lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 09:05 PM~18537148
> *You guys are all right... the 4 door impala is so much nicer looking....I see it now, I (along with MOST of the lowriders) have been wrong all these years. I will be selling my 64 two door in exchange for three 64 four doors. lol
> 
> Good luck guys. lol
> *


IT IS NOT ABOUT THAT, THAT IS WHAT YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND, I THINK WE ALL RESPECT ALL CARS, NOT JUST THE NUMBER OF DOORS.

BUT WHEN SOMEONE COMES IN HERE AND JUST PULLS SOME BS, OR TRY'S TO COME UP WITH SOME CRAZY ASS THERIOS, OF COURSE YOU ARE GONNA HAVE PEOPLE CHALLENGE YOU.

*I LOVE ALL CARS, LOWRIDING IS NOT ABOUT A CAR*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 10 2010, 08:54 PM~18537521
> *
> I LOVE ALL CARS, LOWRIDING IS NOT ABOUT A CAR
> *


YEAH IT KINDA IS......CAN'T GO DIPPIN IN YOUR SNEAKERS


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 10 2010, 07:59 PM~18537560
> *YEAH IT KINDA IS......CAN'T GO DIPPIN IN YOUR SNEAKERS
> *


Bullshit you cant im taking it you never had the po po behind you and had to get the fuck out of dodge quick :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 10 2010, 09:59 PM~18537560
> *YEAH IT KINDA IS......CAN'T GO DIPPIN IN YOUR SNEAKERS
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!


AND DON'T GIVE THESE ASS CLOWNS AN INCH TOO THINK, MIGHT HURT THEMSELVES


----------



## aphustle

lol,.,.man u guys are funny out there,.,.

bigdirty i think that if you would have of just replied

"""thanks for ur comment""" to that guy comparing the caprice to the impala

you would have saved ur self some wrinkles./,.,.hahaha,.,.just fuccin around\


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 03:42 PM~18534800
> *Here's a link
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWoo82zNUA
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 10:05 PM~18537148
> *You guys are all right... the 4 door impala is so much nicer looking....I see it now, I (along with MOST of the lowriders) have been wrong all these years. I will be selling my 64 two door in exchange for three 64 four doors. lol
> 
> Good luck guys. lol
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 11 2010, 01:47 AM~18539148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like them four doors best, others not so much.

gotta be postless, and suicided IMO.


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 10 2010, 10:05 PM~18537148
> *You guys are all right... the 4 door impala is so much nicer looking....I see it now, I (along with MOST of the lowriders) have been wrong all these years. I will be selling my 64 two door in exchange for three 64 four doors. lol
> 
> Good luck guys. lol
> *


lmao good luck guys ? bitch you better check my topics and peep my two door ,, i would pull my shit against yours any day and take crown . trust homie ... thats real talk ... im in this convo cause my homie who lives 3 mins away started the topic .... SO BACK UP CHIPPER .. i know impalas and unless you tryin to get ya crown took mr board man . respect ... real talk ... do ya research before you start saying " guys " as in we all roll four doors .... personally i dont have a fucing problem with them ... its all impala love to me and its respect for the game ... you down to play this game and come up short handed with me homie ? check topics and if needed we will start a whole new topic of " best of these two "and let lay it low decide ...... BOUNCE BITCH


----------



## SCdroptop64

aye guys . So i checked mr chairman of the boards topics ,,,,lmao ,,,, we should leave him alone ..... bitch actually posted a topic HOW DO YOU KNOW WHEN BATTERIES ARE FULLY CHARGED ... WTF so yea we should let him think he knows something cause obviously asking a question about some shit like that hes a chipping newbie who just joined the game and dont knw shit but his opinion........ FUCKIN NEW GUYS KILL ME


----------



## HANK_HILL

:| 2 dr or 4 dr, if it aint yours an you dont like it dont look at it damit


----------



## chairmnofthboard

SCdroptop64 ::blah blah blah::


----------



## SCdroptop64

EXACTLY , THATS ALL YOU CAN SAY WHEN YOUR BITCH ASS GETS CALLED OUT


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 10:41 AM~18541183
> *EXACTLY , THATS ALL YOU CAN SAY WHEN YOUR BITCH ASS GETS CALLED OUT
> *


Check this out. When you start doing work like mine, then you can come talk to me.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

*To those in this thread that have been cool, I apologize if I came off as an asshole or offended you. Sorry guys*

Everyone else....Well you know what can do.

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by big C+Sep 10 2010, 09:15 PM~18537674-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit you cant im taking it you never had the po po behind you and had to get the fuck out of dodge quick :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES I HAVE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Sep 10 2010, 09:30 PM~18537791
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN!!!!
> AND DON'T GIVE THESE ASS CLOWNS AN INCH TOO THINK, MIGHT HURT THEMSELVES
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 11 2010, 02:00 PM~18541288
> *To those in this thread that have been cool, I apologize if I came off as an asshole or offended you. Sorry guys
> 
> Everyone else....Well you know what can do.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



HOMIE I SEEN YOUR WELDING GLOVES , LMAO . YEA I GOT A DEGREE IN WELDING MANY YEARS . ALL TYPES BITCH STICK TIGMIG STAINLESS FLUX ALUM ETC ETC .. I NOTICED YOU JUST STARTED WELDIN ALUMINUM BY YOUR THREAD ... LMAO . WASNT GONNA CALL YOU OUT "SON" BUT YOUR SKILLS ARE WEAK . I SEEN THAT RAGGEDY ANNE SETUP YOU HAD IN THERE TO START WITH .. IF YOU HAD ANY SKILLS " MR CHAIRMAN " YOU WOULDNT HAVE PUT THAT BULLSHIT IN TO START WITH . IF YOU ARE WHAT YOU SAY YOU WOULD HAVE WENT OG HARDLINES AND PIMP ASS RACKS TO START WITH , NOT JUST SOME CANDY CANE BULLSHIT TO GET YOU BY ... SO YEA I CALL YOU OUT .. YOU ARE A FAKE ASS WITH A 64 AND THATS IT ..... 

ATTENTION TO EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD LMAO ...thought id copy you GO LOOK AT HIS BULLSHIT . THE ONLY THING I CAN GIVE YOU PROPS ON IS YOUR SWITCH PLATE BUT DAMN THEN AGAIN A FUCKING MACHINE CUT IT OUT ... AND WHAT IDIOT WOULD REPLACE A FACTORY RADIO WITH A CD PLAYER ..... REAL CLASSIC THERE ... HERES A TIP MR CHAIRMAN WITH SKILLS .... TRY HIDING SHIT FROM NOW ON ... OH YEA AND BACK ON YOUR SETUP THREAD .... WHERES THE HARDLINE PICS YOU PROMISED THE READERS ???? EH BUISNESS NOT BOOMIN THERE WHILE YOU SIT BEHIND THE DESK ? YOU WACK SON ... REAL WACK ... YOU NEED TO GO BACK ABOUT 10 PAGES AND SEE THE SHIT I BUILD .... THATS REAL SHIT BITCH . BIKES , RATS , CLASSICS ,,, I DONT BOOST MY EGO BY SAYING " IM MR CHAIRMAN " I SAY IM JUST AN ASSHOLE WHO KNOWS SOME SHIT ....


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 10:41 AM~18541183
> *EXACTLY , THATS ALL YOU CAN SAY WHEN YOUR BITCH ASS GETS CALLED OUT
> *


:0 :0 LOOKS LIKE HE DIDNT NEED TO SAY SHIT, HE POSTED UP SOME SERIOUS FAB SKILLS. WHEN YOU WAS STALKIN DUDES TOPICS, YOU SHOULDA COME ACROSS HIS CUSTOM A ARM AND SUSPENSION TOPICS. WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY ABOUT THAT. POST UP YOUR WORK AND WE WILL LET THE LAYITLOW READERS DECIDE.


----------



## SCdroptop64

HES A FUCKIN TRAILER BUILDER LMAO .... STALKIN EH ? JUST " STATING FACTS" I DO RESEARCH ..
 CHUMP LOL


----------



## SCdroptop64

AND TO TEELL EDDIE VAN ****** ..... YOU CALL ME STALKER ? YOU ARE THE ONE WHO STATED CUSTOM A ARMS LMAO .. OBVIOUSLY YOU BEEN READING HIS TOPICS TO .... THIS IS TO YOU EDDIE VAN HATIN LOL


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 11:23 AM~18541390
> *AND TO TEELL EDDIE VAN ****** ..... YOU CALL ME STALKER ?  YOU ARE THE ONE WHO STATED CUSTOM A ARMS  LMAO .. OBVIOUSLY YOU BEEN READING HIS TOPICS TO ....    THIS IS TO YOU EDDIE VAN HATIN LOL
> *


HIS WORK IS NO SECRET AROUND HERE, BESIDES, DIDNT YOU JUST TRADE YOUR RAGEDY ASS CONVERTIBLE FOR SOMEONE ELSES CAR NOW YOU ARE FRONTING LIKE YOU ARE HOT SHIT, LIKE U DID THE WORK, YOU GOT THAT 64 AS IS, GOT IT OUT TO S. CAROLINA NOW FRONTING LIKE YOUR THE MAN :uh: BITCH PLEASE :uh: :uh: :uh: TRIED TO START A CERTIFIED RIDAZ CHAPTER AND YOUR HOMIES 4 DOOR GOT TREATED LIKE HIV SO YOU WENT AND COPIED THEIR NAME! FUCKIN BITERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm

> *EDDIE VAN HATIN	Posted Today, 02:15 PM
> 
> LOOKS LIKE HE DIDNT NEED TO SAY SHIT, HE POSTED UP SOME SERIOUS FAB SKILLS. WHEN YOU WAS STALKIN DUDES TOPICS, YOU SHOULDA COME ACROSS HIS CUSTOM A ARM AND SUSPENSION TOPICS. WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY ABOUT THAT. POST UP YOUR WORK AND WE WILL LET THE LAYITLOW READERS DECIDE.*


4 real homie put down the 








And let these 2 men work they own shit out!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 11 2010, 12:31 PM~18541438
> *4 real homie put down the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let these 2 men  work they own shit out!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

NEVE SAID I BUILT IT CHUMP ... AND YEA I HAD A 64 RAG TOP BUT ITS GONE .... TWO SMALL CHILDREN . 60+ HOURS AWEEK AT WORK AND WIFE N COLLEGE YEA I DID GET RID OF IT ....... GLAD TO SEE YOU ARE ON MY NUTS NOW ****** AND READING MY TOPICS "NEW 64 IMPALA " THATS THE ONE RIGHT LOL..... 
YOU A LAY IT LOW GROUPIE ..FUCKIN LIKE 100 POST .... .... PEEP ALL THE OTHER SHIT I BUILD .... WHO GIVES A SHIT ABOUT WHOS KNOWN WHERE AND MY MAN GOT SERVED ? LMAO .. IF YOU SAY SO .... SO WITH YOU READIN MY THREAD SHOULD I CALL YOU MY LIL STALKIN WHORE ? OR ARE YOU CHAIRMANS ? MAN GO POP A CAP IN YOUR OWN ASS AND SAVE SOMEONE THE TROUBLE ..


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> *HOMIE I SEEN YOUR WELDING GLOVES*


 Oh no, you don't like my welding gloves.... lol



> *I NOTICED YOU JUST STARTED WELDIN ALUMINUM BY YOUR THREAD*


 You're under the impression that everyone is suppose to know everything from the beginning. I also just started to learn programming my new CNC mill and CNC Lathe....Should I be ashamed to ask for advice and help? No, that's how I become better at my craft.



> *IF YOU HAD ANY SKILLS " MR CHAIRMAN " YOU WOULDNT HAVE PUT THAT BULLSHIT IN TO START WITH*


It was in the car when I got it. You need to read more, not just assume.



> * AND WHAT IDIOT WOULD REPLACE A FACTORY  RADIO WITH A CD PLAYER *


It was in the car when I got it. What idiot would put wire wheels and hydraulics on a car....real classic.



> *WHERES THE HARDLINE PICS YOU PROMISED THE READERS*


Oh, I didn't know I was on a deadline. I'll get right on it boss. Let me just stop everything else that I'm doing.



> *BUISNESS NOT BOOMIN THERE WHILE YOU SIT BEHIND THE DESK ? *


 Yea, business is so not booming. So much so that we are now sending containers loaded with product across the world to three new different countries. lol



> *YOU NEED TO GO BACK ABOUT 10 PAGES AND SEE THE SHIT I BUILD*


 Yep, rat trucks and rat bikes are hard to build. It's hard to build a half ass, primered, rusty POS. It's real hard to make something look old and shitty. Post some pix of your work on your rats.

I'm flattered that you would take the time and look at all my post. Real stalker type shit there. Grab a camera, you could make a living following people around.

Here's the reality. *Your car is in the same condition as mine, with the exception of my hydros, rack, brakes, arms, etc. Difference is you think your car (same condition as mine, faded bumpers, dented trim, shitty paint etc.) is clean. I honestly consider both our cars, in their condition to be SHIT. The difference is mine's a work in progress that I rarely drive and you consider your car a "Crown Winner"*

"Arguing on the internet is like the special Olympics, even if you win, you're still retarded"

You're on your own on this one from here on out.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 11:34 AM~18541465
> *NEVE SAID I BUILT IT CHUMP ... AND YEA I HAD A 64 RAG TOP BUT ITS GONE .... TWO SMALL CHILDREN . 60+ HOURS AWEEK AT WORK AND WIFE N COLLEGE YEA I DID GET RID OF IT ....... GLAD TO SEE YOU ARE ON MY NUTS NOW ****** AND READING MY TOPICS  "NEW 64 IMPALA "  THATS THE ONE RIGHT LOL.....
> YOU A LAY IT LOW GROUPIE ..FUCKIN LIKE 100 POST .... .... PEEP ALL THE OTHER SHIT I BUILD .... WHO GIVES A SHIT ABOUT WHOS KNOWN WHERE AND MY MAN GOT SERVED ? LMAO .. IF YOU SAY SO .... SO WITH YOU READIN MY THREAD SHOULD I CALL YOU MY LIL STALKIN WHORE ? OR ARE YOU CHAIRMANS ?    MAN GO POP A CAP IN YOUR OWN ASS AND SAVE SOMEONE THE TROUBLE ..
> *


LOL, I BEEN ON HERE LONGER THAN YOU AND YOU ONLY GOT 300 POSTS, POT MEET KETTLE :uh:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Sep 11 2010, 02:29 PM~18541427
> *HIS WORK IS NO SECRET AROUND HERE, BESIDES, DIDNT YOU JUST TRADE YOUR RAGEDY ASS CONVERTIBLE FOR SOMEONE ELSES CAR NOW YOU ARE FRONTING LIKE YOU ARE HOT SHIT, LIKE U DID THE WORK, YOU GOT THAT 64 AS IS, GOT IT OUT TO S. CAROLINA NOW FRONTING LIKE YOUR THE MAN :uh:  BITCH PLEASE :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  TRIED TO START A CERTIFIED RIDAZ CHAPTER AND YOUR HOMIES 4 DOOR GOT TREATED LIKE HIV SO YOU WENT AND COPIED THEIR  NAME! FUCKIN BITERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





BITERS ? LAST TIME I CHECKED THEY DONT OWN THE FUCKING NAME "CERTIFIED " HELL THEY NOT EVEN REGISTERED BUT I AINT LIKE THAT TO STEAL A FULL NAME ... AND OBVIOUSLY YOU ARE ON THEIR DICKS TO ... YOU KNOW ALOT THERE CHICK ....... YOU SEE , ASK CHUCC, BEAR DEESTA ..YOU SAY TRIED TO START? IT HAPPENED . GO READ CERTIFIED RYDAZ THREAD . I WAS IN .. BUT I CANT LEAVE MY HOMIE HANGING LIKE THAT .. I GOT ALOT OF RESPECT FOR CERTIFIED FOR GIVING ME A CHANCE TO REP THEM .. SO YES THE S CAROLINA CHAPTER HAD STARTED BUT I COULDNT LEAVE OUT MY BOY ..... SO YOU LIL DICK SWINGER GO READ UP AND BRUSH UP ON YOUR TOPICS BEFORE YOU CALL PPL OUT .. KNOW YOUR SHIT HIV :cheesy:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Sep 11 2010, 11:29 AM~18541427
> *HIS WORK IS NO SECRET AROUND HERE, BESIDES, DIDNT YOU JUST TRADE YOUR RAGEDY ASS CONVERTIBLE FOR SOMEONE ELSES CAR NOW YOU ARE FRONTING LIKE YOU ARE HOT SHIT, LIKE U DID THE WORK, YOU GOT THAT 64 AS IS, GOT IT OUT TO S. CAROLINA NOW FRONTING LIKE YOUR THE MAN :uh:  BITCH PLEASE :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  TRIED TO START A CERTIFIED RIDAZ CHAPTER AND YOUR HOMIES 4 DOOR GOT TREATED LIKE HIV SO YOU WENT AND COPIED THEIR  NAME! FUCKIN BITERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Thanks man.

I'm taking the higher road. It's pointless to argue on the net. I got to get back to work. If you guys (2 door or 4 door :biggrin: ) need anything, PM me.

Later.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Sep 11 2010, 11:38 AM~18541485
> *POT MEET KETTLE :uh:
> *


I had to LOL at that one. :biggrin:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 11:39 AM~18541491
> *BITERS ? LAST TIME I CHECKED THEY DONT OWN THE FUCKING NAME  "CERTIFIED "  HELL THEY NOT EVEN REGISTERED BUT I AINT LIKE THAT TO STEAL A FULL NAME  ... AND OBVIOUSLY YOU ARE  ON THEIR DICKS TO ... YOU KNOW ALOT THERE CHICK ....... YOU SEE , ASK CHUCC, BEAR DEESTA ..YOU SAY TRIED TO START? IT HAPPENED . GO READ CERTIFIED RYDAZ THREAD . I WAS IN .. BUT I CANT LEAVE MY HOMIE HANGING LIKE THAT .. I GOT ALOT OF RESPECT FOR CERTIFIED FOR GIVING ME A CHANCE TO REP THEM .. SO YES THE S CAROLINA CHAPTER HAD STARTED BUT I COULDNT LEAVE OUT MY BOY .....    SO YOU LIL DICK SWINGER  GO READ UP AND BRUSH UP ON YOUR TOPICS BEFORE YOU CALL PPL OUT  .. KNOW YOUR SHIT HIV  :cheesy:
> *


YOUR CHAPTER WAS STILLBORN, THATS RIGHT BORN DEAD, U WANNA KNOW WHY? BECAUSE OF THAT MORE DOOR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DONT GET ALL MAD!


----------



## Skim

damn this topic took an unexpected turn lol.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Sep 11 2010, 01:38 PM~18541485
> *LOL, I BEEN ON HERE LONGER THAN YOU AND YOU ONLY GOT 300 POSTS, POT MEET KETTLE :uh:
> *


THEN WHY HIDE BEHIND ANOTHER PROFILE??????


CHAIN, NOTHING WRONG WITH YOUR WORK, HAVE SEEN IT BEFORE. I HAVE NO ISSUES WITH PEOPLE, ONLY WHEN THEY JUST TRY TO PULLS, AND SHIT OUT THERE HINNIES WHEN THEY SAY SOMETHING THAT IS OBVIOUSLY WRONG. 

I DO NOT LIKE WHEN FOLKS SAY, WELL 2 DOORS ARE THIS AND ARE RECOGNIZED AS A LOWRIDER, BUT THAT IS NOT WHAT IT IS ABOUT. IT IS ABOUT ENJOYING YOUR FAMILY, AND YOUR CAR CLUB HOMIES, AND GETTING OUT THERE AND REPRESENTING YOUR SHIT, 2 DOOR, 4 DOOR, WHATEVER


----------



## chongo1

haha yea i just popped in here to see some pix of 4 doors and bam i thought i was in ot


----------



## SCdroptop64

STILL BORN OR BORN DEAD CALL IT AS YOU SEE IT , BUT YOU SAID TRIED AND FAILED ... YOU ARE WRONG READ THEIR TOPIC IT HAPPENED BITCH . SO GET YA FACTS RIGHT INSTEAD OF BACKSTEPPING AND FIXING YOUR MESS UPS . YEA MY MAN DIDNT GET IN BUT I GOT LOVE FOR MY BOY AND COULDNT LEAVE HIM HANGIN BEING THEE IS NOT MANY OF LOWRIDERS HERE .. OH AND DEAR GOD YOU JOINED 6 MONTHS BEFORE ME . YEA IM A NEWBIE TO LIL BUT BEEN IN THE LOWRIDE GAME FOR 15 + YEARS . YOURE A CRACKIE KID ...... YEA "KID"


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Sep 11 2010, 01:53 PM~18541568
> *haha yea i just popped in here to see some pix of 4 doors and bam i thought i was in ot
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:

MY OTHER 4 DOOR


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 11 2010, 02:43 PM~18541515
> *Thanks man.
> 
> I'm taking the higher road. It's pointless to argue on the net. I got to get back to work. If you guys (2 door or 4 door  :biggrin:  ) need anything, PM me.
> 
> Later.
> *


IF YOUTAKE HIGHER ROADS THEN PROPS TO YOU FOR DOIN SO ... BUT PPL SAY ITS POINTLESS TO ARUGUE ON INTERNET .. TRUE, BUT YOU ARE "ARGUING" YOUR FACTS ? CORRECT ?


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Sep 11 2010, 11:52 AM~18541565-->
> 
> 
> 
> THEN WHY HIDE BEHIND ANOTHER PROFILE??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??? :uh: LOOK AT OUR SIGN ON DATES I BEEN ON HERE LONGER THAN HE HAS AND HE IS CALLIN ME A NEWBIE.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 11:54 AM~18541574
> *STILL BORN OR BORN DEAD CALL IT AS YOU SEE IT , BUT YOU SAID TRIED AND FAILED ... YOU ARE WRONG  READ THEIR TOPIC I HAPPENED BITCH . SO GET YA FACTS RIGHT INSTEAD OF BACKSTEPPING AND FIXING YOUR MESS UPS  ...  OH AND DEAR GOD YOU JOINED 6 MONTHS BEFORE ME . YEA IM A NEWBIE TO LIL BUT BEEN IN THE LOWRIDE GAME FOR 15 + YEARS .    YOURE A CRACKIE KID ...... YEA "KID"
> *


CRACKIE KID??? WTF LOL, MUST BE SOME SOUTH CAROLINA BACK WOODS TALK :roflmao:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 11:54 AM~18541574
> * SO GET YA FACTS RIGHT INSTEAD OF BACKSTEPPING AND FIXING YOUR MESS UPS  . *


BACKSTEPPING LOL, POST THE QUOTE OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!


----------



## SCdroptop64

EXACTLY WHAT IT IS . BACK WOODS TALK . WOW YOU HIT THE NAIL RIGHT ON THE HEAD THERE GUY ,,,,,,,, YEA YOU ARE A NEWBIE UNDER THAT PROFILE ...


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 12:00 PM~18541610
> *EXACTLY WHAT IT IS . BACK WOODS TALK . WOW YOU HIT THE NAIL RIGHT ON THE HEAD THERE GUY ,,,,,,,,      YEA YOU ARE A NEWBIE UNDER THAT PROFILE ...
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

MY OTHER 4 DOOR


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Sep 11 2010, 01:57 PM~18541597
> *??? :uh:  LOOK AT OUR SIGN ON DATES I BEEN ON HERE LONGER THAN HE HAS AND HE IS CALLIN ME A NEWBIE.
> CRACKIE KID??? WTF LOL, MUST BE SOME SOUTH CAROLINA BACK WOODS TALK :roflmao:
> *


WELL LOOK AT MY JOIN DATE, YOU ARE A NEWBIE............. :cheesy:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 11 2010, 12:03 PM~18541627
> *MY OTHER 4 DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A TIGHT ROADIE. I DONT THINK THE PROBLEM PEOPLE HAVE HERE IS WITH CARS THAT ONLY CAME 4 DOOR, JUST THE ONES THAT THEY MADE 2 DOOR FROM THE FACTORY.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 11 2010, 12:06 PM~18541636
> *WELL LOOK AT MY JOIN DATE, YOU ARE A NEWBIE............. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

MY UPGRADED 4 DOOR


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 11 2010, 12:08 PM~18541649
> *MY UPGRADED 4 DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

MY 2 DOOR


----------



## BIG DIRTY




----------



## illstorm

> *BIG DIRTY  Today, 03:08 PM
> MY UPGRADED 4 DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1000 respects on that one homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 11 2010, 12:19 PM~18541695
> *1000 respects on that one homie :thumbsup:
> *


I agree.


But we still hate each other. Just messing with you.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 11 2010, 02:23 PM~18541711
> *I agree.
> But we still hate each other. Just messing with you.
> *


YOU GOT IT WRONG HOMIE, I DO NOT HATE YOU AT ALL DOGG. WE JUST TALKING, NO ISSUES


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 11 2010, 12:29 PM~18541742
> *YOU GOT IT WRONG HOMIE, I DO NOT HATE YOU AT ALL DOGG.  WE JUST TALKING, NO ISSUES
> *


I know...Didn't want you to think I was kissing ass or anything. I have a lot of friends overseas right now. They come and they go. Just letting you know the guys are appreciated.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 11 2010, 12:10 PM~18541660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ey player do ur rides all have juice ,.,.

u dont like extended arms do u,.,.


----------



## SCdroptop64

sounds like ap might have some shit for ya dirty .. what you got AP ? got some shit for a pala' ?


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 12:50 PM~18541834
> *sounds like ap might have some shit for ya dirty .. what you got AP ? got some shit for a pala' ?
> *



you mean shit as in shit talking,.?,.

no ,.,.no shit talkin playa,.,.just askin,.,.

cuz all my riders got 1"-3" tucks,,.

i see hes got a nice amount of riders and they sit stock,.,.

but man yall out there sure are talkin shit to each other though,.,.


----------



## SCdroptop64

no foo i mean shit as in got some stuff we might need ,, cmon guy those bridges been crossed awhile back


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 11 2010, 12:09 PM~18541657
> *MY 2 DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that car :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 11 2010, 02:44 PM~18541811
> *ey player do ur rides all have juice ,.,.
> 
> u dont like extended arms do u,.,.
> *


THE 80 IS THE ONLY CAR I HAD THAT IS NOT LOWERED, ALL THE REST HAVE 1.5" EXTENSIONS. BUT I DO NOT HAVE A BIG EXTENSION BECAUSE THE ONLY ONE OF MY CARS I HOPED WAS THE 94 ROADY.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 11 2010, 02:44 PM~18541811
> *ey player do ur rides all have juice ,.,.
> 
> u dont like extended arms do u,.,.
> *


ROADY


















PINKIE










66 IMPALA



















THE 50 HAD AN AIR BAG SYSTEM, BUT GOING WITH A AIRCRAFT SETUP


----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 03:50 PM~18541834
> *sounds like ap might have some shit for ya dirty .. what you got AP ? got some shit for a pala' ?
> *


edit nvm  

\




my 4door dont know the whole convo topic but i enjoy mines :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

:0


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 11 2010, 01:33 PM~18542024
> *ROADY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINKIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE 50 HAD AN AIR BAG SYSTEM, BUT GOING WITH A AIRCRAFT SETUP
> *



pinkie looks way batter in second picture,.,.

i just like extended arms make the car look hard,.,.

the roady looks good also


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 12:50 PM~18541834
> *sounds like ap might have some shit for ya dirty .. what you got AP ? got some shit for a pala' ?
> *



koo,.,.my bad thought u was thinkin i was talkin mess ,.

well playa we got everything out here,.,.

500-700 bucks for a full set up,.,.used but in perfect shape,.,.

group 31 batteries 1000 cca 30 bucks

extended arms 1"-2" 45 bucks

we gopt a lotta hydro shops n stereo shops n all that stuff so prices are always cheap

and so is the labor because pretty much everyone knows how to build lolos out out some kno more than others but my point is the labotr is cheap


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Sep 11 2010, 01:50 PM~18542097
> *edit nvm
> 
> \
> my 4door dont know the whole convo topic but i enjoy mines :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice link playa,.,.

u gonna pdate ur clip on ur rider,.,.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 11 2010, 04:07 PM~18542749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: ,.,.,.give you mad props on the rider,.,..,

love the 13's,.,.engraving of the hook too,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Sep 11 2010, 12:09 PM~18541657-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY 2 DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute car! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 11 2010, 01:33 PM~18542024
> *
> THE 50 HAD AN AIR BAG SYSTEM, BUT GOING WITH A AIRCRAFT SETUP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you sale that air ride to some ***** here on layitlow. :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-white link 93_@Sep 11 2010, 01:50 PM~18542097
> *edit nvm
> 
> \
> my 4door dont know the whole convo topic but i enjoy mines :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 why dont you post up that GM. Leave the Ford on the side of the road.. :cheesy:


----------



## SCdroptop64

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 11 2010, 07:07 PM~18542749
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now this mother fucker is bad as hell , PHUCK ..... REALLY NICE PLAYA REAL NICE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## illstorm

> *chairmnofthboard
> post Yesterday, 03:23 PM
> I agree.
> 
> 
> But we still hate each other. Just messing with you.*


* No doubt Chairman! Lay it low is a lot like playing school yard basketball. The play is a little rough. Everybody want 2 show what they got, and brag on them skills. It goes from Shit talking to fights to friends. and after the every game the shit starts over again.* :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 12 2010, 02:13 AM~18545237
> * No doubt Chairman! Lay it low is a lot like playing school yard basketball. The play is a little rough. Everybody want 2 show what they got, and brag on them skills. It goes from Shit talking to fights to friends. and after the every game the shit starts over again. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: true


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 11 2010, 10:37 AM~18540189
> *I like them four doors best, others not so much.
> 
> gotta be postless, and suicided IMO.
> *


hard top, sedan has the post.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 11 2010, 01:49 PM~18541231
> *Check this out. When you start doing work like mine, then you can come talk to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw outhopu do something similar to this with the cover for the ball joint, its a great way to clean up a car


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Sep 11 2010, 02:23 PM~18541390-->
> 
> 
> 
> AND TO TEELL EDDIE VAN ****** ..... YOU CALL ME STALKER ?  YOU ARE THE ONE WHO STATED CUSTOM A ARMS  LMAO .. OBVIOUSLY YOU BEEN READING HIS TOPICS TO ....    THIS IS TO YOU EDDIE VAN HATIN LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EDDIE VAN [email protected] 11 2010, 02:29 PM~18541427
> *HIS WORK IS NO SECRET AROUND HERE, BESIDES, DIDNT YOU JUST TRADE YOUR RAGEDY ASS CONVERTIBLE FOR SOMEONE ELSES CAR NOW YOU ARE FRONTING LIKE YOU ARE HOT SHIT, LIKE U DID THE WORK, YOU GOT THAT 64 AS IS, GOT IT OUT TO S. CAROLINA NOW FRONTING LIKE YOUR THE MAN :uh:  BITCH PLEASE :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  TRIED TO START A CERTIFIED RIDAZ CHAPTER AND YOUR HOMIES 4 DOOR GOT TREATED LIKE HIV SO YOU WENT AND COPIED THEIR  NAME! FUCKIN BITERS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 02:31 PM~18541438
> *4 real homie put down the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let these 2 men  work they own shit out!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCdroptop64_@Sep 11 2010, 02:34 PM~18541465
> *NEVE SAID I BUILT IT CHUMP ... AND YEA I HAD A 64 RAG TOP BUT ITS GONE .... TWO SMALL CHILDREN . 60+ HOURS AWEEK AT WORK AND WIFE N COLLEGE YEA I DID GET RID OF IT ....... GLAD TO SEE YOU ARE ON MY NUTS NOW ****** AND READING MY TOPICS  "NEW 64 IMPALA "  THATS THE ONE RIGHT LOL.....
> YOU A LAY IT LOW GROUPIE ..FUCKIN LIKE 100 POST .... .... PEEP ALL THE OTHER SHIT I BUILD .... WHO GIVES A SHIT ABOUT WHOS KNOWN WHERE AND MY MAN GOT SERVED ? LMAO .. IF YOU SAY SO .... SO WITH YOU READIN MY THREAD SHOULD I CALL YOU MY LIL STALKIN WHORE ? OR ARE YOU CHAIRMANS ?    MAN GO POP A CAP IN YOUR OWN ASS AND SAVE SOMEONE THE TROUBLE ..
> *





> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 11 2010, 02:36 PM~18541478
> *Oh no, you don't like my welding gloves.... lol
> 
> You're under the impression that everyone is suppose to know everything from the beginning. I also just started to learn programming my new CNC mill and CNC Lathe....Should I be ashamed to ask for advice and help? No, that's how I become better at my craft.
> It was in the car when I got it. You need to read more, not just assume.
> It was in the car when I got it. What idiot would put wire wheels and hydraulics on a car....real classic.
> Oh, I didn't know I was on a deadline. I'll get right on it boss. Let me just stop everything else that I'm doing.
> 
> Yea, business is so not booming. So much so that we are now sending containers loaded with product across the world to three new different countries. lol
> 
> Yep, rat trucks and rat bikes are hard to build. It's hard to build a half ass, primered, rusty POS. It's real hard to make something look old and shitty. Post some pix of your work on your rats.
> 
> I'm flattered that you would take the time and look at all my post. Real stalker type shit there. Grab a camera, you could make a living following people around.
> 
> Here's the reality. Your car is in the same condition as mine, with the exception of my hydros, rack, brakes, arms, etc. Difference is you think your car (same condition as mine, faded bumpers, dented trim, shitty paint etc.) is clean. I honestly consider both our cars, in their condition to be SHIT. The difference is mine's a work in progress that I rarely drive and you consider your car a "Crown Winner"
> 
> "Arguing on the internet is like the special Olympics, even if you win, you're still retarded"
> 
> You're on your own on this one from here on out.
> *


jesus christ i thought i was in off topic?

LOOK AT YOU! all you do all day long is cuss each other

restecp, do you even know what that spells?

how's is anyone out there meant to restecp one another, if you lot cant restecp one another in here?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 11 2010, 03:44 PM~18541811
> *ey player do ur rides all have juice ,.,.
> 
> u dont like extended arms do u,.,.
> *


extended arms dont mean shit on a car if you are going to drive it...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 11 2010, 07:01 PM~18542720
> *koo,.,.my bad thought u was thinkin i was talkin mess ,.
> 
> well playa we got everything out here,.,.
> 
> 500-700 bucks for a full set up,.,.used but in perfect shape,.,.
> 
> group 31 batteries 1000 cca 30 bucks
> 
> extended arms 1"-2" 45 bucks
> 
> we gopt a lotta hydro shops n stereo shops n all that stuff so prices are always cheap
> 
> and so is the labor because pretty much everyone knows how to build lolos out  out some kno more than others but my point is the labotr is cheap
> *


just remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 03:24 PM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *


I dont hate 4 doors I hate their owners who put alot of money in them and then when my car needs parts they want top dollar for that piece of shit... :biggrin: its like that movie my sisters keeper, chevy made those cars for parts not to be restored.. :twak:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2010, 08:52 AM~18546609
> *extended arms dont mean shit on a car if you are going to drive it...
> *



,.,.,.oh ok perfect,.,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2010, 08:54 AM~18546622
> *just remember you get what you pay for.
> *



of course ,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 12 2010, 10:08 AM~18546716
> *I dont hate 4 doors I hate their owners who put alot of money in them and then when my car needs parts they want top dollar for that piece of shit... :biggrin: its like that movie my sisters keeper, chevy made those cars for parts not to be restored.. :twak:
> *


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 12 2010, 09:08 AM~18546716
> *I dont hate 4 doors I hate their owners who put alot of money in them and then when my car needs parts they want top dollar for that piece of shit... :biggrin: its like that movie my sisters keeper, chevy made those cars for parts not to be restored.. :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 12 2010, 11:08 AM~18546716
> *I dont hate 4 doors I hate their owners who put alot of money in them and then when my car needs parts they want top dollar for that piece of shit... :biggrin: its like that movie my sisters keeper, chevy made those cars for parts not to be restored.. :twak:
> *


THAT IS JUST SUCH AND IGNORANT THING FOR YOU TO SAY. YOU DO REALIZE THAT THE 4 DOOR WAS THE ORIGINAL FAMILY CAR, THAT MOST OF THE PEOPLE PURCHASED 4 DOOR BECAUSE OF THERE FAMILY. 

THE 2 DOOR WAS MORE DESIGNED TOWARDS SPEED, IE RACING AND BOOTLEGGING


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 12 2010, 11:08 AM~18546716
> *I dont hate 4 doors I hate their owners who put alot of money in them and then when my car needs parts they want top dollar for that piece of shit... :biggrin: its like that movie my sisters keeper, chevy made those cars for parts not to be restored.. :twak:
> *


 :uh: ...............fool..........


----------



## illstorm

> *  (BRICKHOUSE @ Sep 12 2010, 11:08 AM) *
> I dont hate 4 doors I hate their owners who put alot of money in them and then when my car needs parts they want top dollar for that piece of shit... biggrin.gif its like that movie my sisters keeper, chevy made those cars for parts not to be restored.*






> *BIG DIRTY
> post Today, 03:21 PM
> 
> THAT IS JUST SUCH AND IGNORANT THING FOR YOU TO SAY. YOU DO REALIZE THAT THE 4 DOOR WAS THE ORIGINAL FAMILY CAR, THAT MOST OF THE PEOPLE PURCHASED 4 DOOR BECAUSE OF THERE FAMILY.
> 
> THE 2 DOOR WAS MORE DESIGNED TOWARDS SPEED, IE RACING AND BOOTLEGGING*


Big dirty U giving dude way 2 much credit. Knowing necessitates a minimal amount of thought. Clearly a level he's not accustom to reaching.


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 12 2010, 05:44 PM~18548452
> *Big dirty U giving dude way 2 much credit. Knowing necessitates a minimal amount of thought. Clearly a level he's not accustom to reaching.
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 12 2010, 04:44 PM~18548452
> *Big dirty U giving dude way 2 much credit. Knowing necessitates a minimal amount of thought. Clearly a level he's not accustom to reaching.
> *


 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 12 2010, 01:21 PM~18547754
> *THAT IS JUST SUCH AND IGNORANT THING FOR YOU TO SAY.  YOU DO REALIZE THAT THE 4 DOOR WAS THE ORIGINAL FAMILY CAR, THAT MOST OF THE PEOPLE PURCHASED 4 DOOR BECAUSE OF THERE FAMILY.
> 
> THE 2 DOOR WAS MORE DESIGNED TOWARDS SPEED, IE RACING AND BOOTLEGGING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 12 2010, 03:44 PM~18548452
> *Big dirty U giving dude way 2 much credit. Knowing necessitates a minimal amount of thought. Clearly a level he's not accustom to reaching.
> *


bahhahaaaaa a level of four doors thats a high level there and thats a level I'm glad to say Im not accustom to ever reaching... :burn:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 12 2010, 03:24 PM~18548361
> *:uh: ...............fool..........
> *


whos driving a parts car...so whos the fool? :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 12 2010, 05:29 PM~18548646
> *whos driving a parts car...so whos the fool? :uh:
> *


AH DO YOU OWN A CAR????? 

OR DOES ALL YOUR MONEY GO TO PARTS, AND RECEIVER GROUPS


----------



## illstorm

> *HARDLUCK88
> post Today, 11:49 AM
> jesus christ i thought i was in off topic?
> 
> LOOK AT YOU! all you do all day long is cuss each other
> 
> restecp, do you even know what that spells?
> 
> how's is anyone out there meant to restecp one another, if you lot cant restecp one another in here?*


U must never played school yard basketball 

Just kidding! :biggrin: I feel U But the conversation should began with respect. Not hate,unintelligent bullshit and incivility. One of the cool things about LIL is the ability to experience and exchange new ideas in the art of creativity and restoration. Often times the exchange of ideas are meet with disagreement resulting in hostility. Case N point!!!! A little of the real talk. How many of these 4 door riders in this topic have actively dissed 2 door anything. But it becomes a issue of "respecp" when they have to time and time again defend there choice of car and style.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 12 2010, 03:29 PM~18548646
> *whos driving a parts car...so whos the fool? :uh:
> *


Cars a car homie if you dont like it than so be it. I always wondered why grown ass men was worried about what the next man did. If the man likes 4drs than hey thats his thing as long as your not paying his bills whats the big deal? I myself own a 2dr and i am proud to say that during my restoration i did not cut up not one 4dr but i did chop up a 64ss, 62ss and a 63 2dr hrdtp :biggrin: so whos says all 4drs are parts cars.


----------



## maladora

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 12 2010, 03:49 PM~18548742
> *Cars a car homie if you dont like it than so be it. I always wondered why grown ass men was worried about what the next man did. If the man likes 4drs than hey thats his thing as long as your not paying his bills whats the big deal? I myself own a 2dr and i am proud to say that during my restoration i did not cut up not one 4dr but i did chop up a 64ss, 62ss and a 63 2dr hrdtp :biggrin: so whos says all 4drs are parts cars.
> *



well said,

it dont matter what other people think of your car, thats what makes it YOUR car, you build it the way YOU want to and screw everyone else that dont like it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

*3 DOOR RIDA TILL I DIE*


----------



## BOOM BOOM JOHN

i like this one


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BOOM BOOM JOHN_@Sep 12 2010, 06:03 PM~18548826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like  this one
> *


I SO WANT A 1960 IMPALA


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 12 2010, 05:29 PM~18548646
> *whos driving a parts car...so whos the fool? :uh:
> *


The last time I checked............you can get parts off any car..................so..............I guess everyone has a parts car


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## illstorm

> *BRICKHOUSE  Posted Today, 06:27 PM
> bahhahaaaaa a level of four doors thats a high level there and thats a level I'm glad to say Im not accustom to ever reaching*


I do not criticize you for what you are, but you refuse to become.















































A semi intelligent independently thinking homosapien


----------



## CustomMachines

i used a 2 door as a parts car :cheesy:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Sep 12 2010, 06:21 PM~18548920
> *i used a 2 door as a parts car  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 ................ :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 12 2010, 04:42 PM~18549027
> *:0 ................ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 12 2010, 06:51 PM~18549077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 12 2010, 05:14 PM~18549196
> *:uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 9 2010, 02:46 PM~18526601
> *shit homies " PASS THIS BITCH ROUND THE ROOM WITH ME AND WE ALL CAN BE HAPPY "
> PUFF PUFF PASSSSSS NUKKA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got a buzz looking at that :biggrin:


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 12 2010, 06:12 PM~18548879
> *The last time I checked............you can get parts off any car..................so..............I guess everyone has a parts car
> *


 :| :| :|


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 12 2010, 08:27 PM~18549723
> *:|  :|  :|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 12 2010, 06:45 PM~18548726
> *U must never played school yard basketball
> 
> Just kidding! :biggrin:  I feel U But the conversation should began with respect. Not hate,unintelligent bullshit and incivility. One of the cool things about LIL is the ability to experience and exchange new ideas in the art of creativity and restoration. Often times the exchange of ideas are meet with disagreement resulting in hostility. Case N point!!!! A little of the real talk. How many of these 4 door riders in this topic have actively dissed 2 door anything. But it becomes a issue of "respecp" when they have to time and time again defend there choice of car and style.
> *


i just had to jump in and defend my 4 door :happysad:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BOOM BOOM JOHN_@Sep 12 2010, 07:03 PM~18548826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like  this one
> *


sweet buttery jesus :0 :wow: :boink:


----------



## Mack10




----------



## BIG DIRTY

OH SHIT, FOUND ANOTHER PARTS CAR!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560661


----------



## lowlover

I like 2 door and 4 door lowriders.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 12 2010, 11:39 PM~18551738
> *OH SHIT, FOUND ANOTHER PARTS CAR!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560661
> *


 :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowlover_@Sep 13 2010, 12:55 AM~18552395
> *I like 2 door and 4 door lowriders.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 12 2010, 04:44 PM~18548722
> *AH DO YOU OWN A CAR?????
> 
> OR DOES ALL YOUR MONEY GO TO PARTS, AND RECEIVER GROUPS
> *


my ride has been in two publications, so yes I have a car I dont work right now so my paintwork is on hold, I can assure you when its finished you wont be dissatisfied..this was all a joke and if you have no standards and build 4 doors thats all good..its so funny how defensive you are about driving them though..why you care what I think?? I wouldnt waste a dime on them but thats just me...its financially not viable..nor does it look as good.. :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 08:00 AM~18553872
> *my ride has been in two publications, so yes I have a car I dont work right now so my paintwork is on hold, I can assure you when its finished you wont be dissatisfied..this was all a joke and if you have no standards and build 4 doors thats all good..its so funny how defensive you are about driving them though..why you care what I think?? I wouldnt waste a dime on them but thats just me...its financially not viable..nor does it look as good.. :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: any pictures or are you just talking out your ass? 

And ridding is not about the dollar dude! Stupid fucks like you mess the game up.. There not defending a type of car. There defending a proud history full of tradition and love of any low ride!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 08:00 AM~18553872
> *my ride has been in two publications, so yes I have a car I dont work right now so my paintwork is on hold, I can assure you when its finished you wont be dissatisfied..this was all a joke and if you have no standards and build 4 doors thats all good..its so funny how defensive you are about driving them though..why you care what I think?? I wouldnt waste a dime on them but thats just me...its financially not viable..nor does it look as good.. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:

You didn't even build that ride kid!! its a bought ryder. Posing like you built a ride. man!!!!!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## illstorm

> *96ROADMASTER  Today, 11:40 AM
> any pictures or are you just talking out your ass?
> And ridding is not about the dollar dude! Stupid fucks like you mess the game up.. There not defending a type of car. There defending a proud history full of tradition and love of any low ride!*


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 08:36 AM~18554083
> *:wow:  any pictures or are you just talking out your ass?
> 
> And ridding is not about the dollar dude! Stupid fucks like you mess the game up..  There not defending a type of car. There defending a proud history full of tradition and love of any low ride!
> *


He aint bullshitting you he has a nice ass ride and yes it was in a couple of magazines. I am not defending him on the 4dr thing but he does have a hot ass 64 rag


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 13 2010, 12:44 PM~18554840
> *He aint bullshitting you he has a nice ass ride and yes it was in a couple of magazines. I am not defending him on the 4dr thing but he does have a hot ass 64 rag
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:00 AM~18553872
> *my ride has been in two publications, so yes I have a car I dont work right now so my paintwork is on hold, I can assure you when its finished you wont be dissatisfied..this was all a joke and if you have no standards and build 4 doors thats all good..its so funny how defensive you are about driving them though..why you care what I think?? I wouldnt waste a dime on them but thats just me...its financially not viable..nor does it look as good.. :cheesy:
> *


THIS STATEMENT SAYS ALOT. 

AND WHAT STANDARDS ARE YOU SPEAKING ABOUT, AND WHO ESTABLISHED THE STANDARDS...... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

THIS IS A TOPIC ABOUT 4 DOORS, I OWN A 4 DOOR.

WHY ARE YOU IN THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT ABOUT 4 DOORS........... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 01:49 PM~18555293
> *THIS STATEMENT SAYS ALOT.
> 
> AND WHAT STANDARDS ARE YOU SPEAKING ABOUT, AND WHO ESTABLISHED THE STANDARDS...... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> THIS IS A TOPIC ABOUT 4 DOORS, I OWN A 4 DOOR.
> 
> WHY ARE YOU IN THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT ABOUT 4 DOORS........... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 09:40 AM~18554108
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You didn't even build that ride kid!! its a bought ryder.  Posing like you built a ride. man!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:
> *


all my work is done myself with exception of paint work, chroming, best check your sources fool..you been misinformed...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 09:36 AM~18554083
> *:wow:  any pictures or are you just talking out your ass?
> 
> And ridding is not about the dollar dude! Stupid fucks like you mess the game up..  There not defending a type of car. There defending a proud history full of tradition and love of any low ride!
> *


go look at my build baboso...I dont know if youre on here defending some cock your sucking but dont speak bullshit at least be real mothafucka, I aint being fake if I am call me on it other that shut the fuck up..my build says it all, car aint finished but the only thing my car goes to shops for is paint then its back at home..I ride traditional when it comes to impalas, caddys i dont mind as four doors but when it comes to impalas they gotta to be coupes...homeboy asked my opinion and I gave it my ride from the suspension to everything else was redone by me who can say any different? If they do theyre lying..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 12:49 PM~18555293
> *THIS STATEMENT SAYS ALOT.
> 
> AND WHAT STANDARDS ARE YOU SPEAKING ABOUT, AND WHO ESTABLISHED THE STANDARDS...... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> THIS IS A TOPIC ABOUT 4 DOORS, I OWN A 4 DOOR.
> 
> WHY ARE YOU IN THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT ABOUT 4 DOORS........... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


this whole topic is like saying you would fuck a fat bitch over a bad bitch, come on dawg really, I can tell this topic is not going anywhere so lets just part as saying I dont like four doors and the only four door I would buy would be to enter in crash up derby or to cut up...either way 90% of it is being scrapped..


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 04:32 PM~18556731
> *this whole topic is like saying you would fuck a fat bitch over a bad bitch, come  on dawg really, I can tell this topic is not going anywhere so lets just part as saying I dont like four doors and the only four door I would buy would be to enter in crash up derby or to cut up...either way 90% of it is being scrapped..
> *


WELL KICK ROCKS...SOMETHING MUST BE IN HERE FOR YOU TO KEEP COMING BACK..YOU SAID WHAT YOU HAD TO SAY...AND REALLY NO ONE CARES...FIND A 2 DOOR TOPIC TO SUCK ONE IN....... :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 13 2010, 04:36 PM~18556764
> *WELL KICK ROCKS...SOMETHING MUST BE IN HERE FOR YOU TO KEEP COMING BACK..YOU SAID WHAT YOU HAD TO SAY...AND REALLY NO ONE CARES...FIND A 2 DOOR TOPIC TO SUCK ONE IN....... :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 09:36 AM~18554083
> *:wow:  any pictures or are you just talking out your ass?
> 
> And ridding is not about the dollar dude! Stupid fucks like you mess the game up..  There not defending a type of car. There defending a proud history full of tradition and love of any low ride!
> *



















post pics of your ride now lets see what your bitch ass is rolling?


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 13 2010, 03:36 PM~18556764
> *WELL KICK ROCKS...SOMETHING MUST BE IN HERE FOR YOU TO KEEP COMING BACK..YOU SAID WHAT YOU HAD TO SAY...AND REALLY NO ONE CARES...FIND A 2 DOOR TOPIC TO SUCK ONE IN....... :biggrin:
> *


its funny you hillbillys in your 4 doors think youre really doing something backwards ass hicks..l :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 09:36 AM~18554083
> *:wow:  any pictures or are you just talking out your ass?
> 
> And ridding is not about the dollar dude! Stupid fucks like you mess the game up..  There not defending a type of car. There defending a proud history full of tradition and love of any low ride!
> *


yea nevermind wasting my time on an asshole with a name like 96 roadmaster, that name says it all...bitch dont know shit about ridin.. :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 04:42 PM~18556829
> *yea nevermind wasting my time on an asshole with a name like 96 roadmaster, that name says it all...bitch dont know shit about ridin.. :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 04:39 PM~18556796
> *its funny you hillbillys in your 4 doors think youre really doing something backwards ass hicks..l :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: ...................................


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 05:38 PM~18556782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post pics of your ride now lets see what your bitch ass is rolling?
> *



got some nice ass butterflies ... ever thought about extending the upper a arms so when you ride the rims and tires will be straight ..... lokin hella toe end out .... just my opinion ... not cracking ,, just asking ....


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 13 2010, 04:54 PM~18556929
> *got some nice ass butterflies ... ever thought about extending the upper a arms so when you ride the rims and tires will be straight ..... lokin hella toe end out .... just my opinion ... not cracking ,, just asking ....
> *


 :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68impalatattooman, SCdroptop64

:wave:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 04:38 PM~18556782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post pics of your ride now lets see what your bitch ass is rolling?
> *


WOW THAT IS A SHITTY LOOKING 2 DOOR MAGAZINE CAR

WOW THAT CONVERTIBLE TOP LOOKS LIKE SHIT. 

WHERE IS THE CHROME AT. 

THAT IS JUST A REGULAR 64 IMPALA,* IT IS NOT A SS. *

I WONDER HOW MANY PEOPLE SAY THAT BEHIND YOUR BACK 

SEE WHERE I AM GOING WITH THIS?????


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 05:13 PM~18557103
> *WOW THAT IS A SHITTY LOOKING 2 DOOR MAGAZINE CAR
> 
> WOW THAT CONVERTIBLE TOP LOOKS LIKE SHIT.
> 
> WHERE IS THE CHROME AT.
> 
> THAT IS JUST A REGULAR 64 IMPALA, IT IS NOT A SS.
> 
> I WONDER HOW MANY PEOPLE SAY THAT BEHIND YOUR BACK
> 
> SEE WHERE I AM GOING WITH THIS?????
> *


 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 04:13 PM~18557103
> *WOW THAT IS A SHITTY LOOKING 2 DOOR MAGAZINE CAR
> 
> WOW THAT CONVERTIBLE TOP LOOKS LIKE SHIT.
> 
> WHERE IS THE CHROME AT.
> 
> THAT IS JUST A REGULAR 64 IMPALA, IT IS NOT A SS.
> 
> I WONDER HOW MANY PEOPLE SAY THAT BEHIND YOUR BACK
> 
> SEE WHERE I AM GOING WITH THIS?????
> *


chrome from front to back you computer illiterate or what?


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 13 2010, 03:54 PM~18556929
> *got some nice ass butterflies ... ever thought about extending the upper a arms so when you ride the rims and tires will be straight ..... lokin hella toe end out .... just my opinion ... not cracking ,, just asking ....
> *


they are extended, the frame was cracked..but frame has been replaced


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 05:35 PM~18557258
> *they are extended, the frame was cracked..but frame has been replaced
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 02:38 PM~18556782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post pics of your ride now lets see what your bitch ass is rolling?
> *


NICE!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 13 2010, 05:38 PM~18557284
> *NICE!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 05:33 PM~18557244
> *chrome from front to back you computer illiterate or what?
> *


STREET CHROME OR SHOW CHROME


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 04:42 PM~18557311
> *STREET CHROME OR SHOW CHROME
> *


would you know the difference :burn:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE+Sep 13 2010, 02:24 PM~18556641-->
> 
> 
> 
> go look at my build baboso...I dont know if youre on here defending some cock your sucking but dont speak bullshit at least be real mothafucka, I aint being fake if I am call me on it other that shut the fuck up..my build says it all, car aint finished but the only thing my car goes to shops for is paint then its back at home..I ride traditional when it comes to impalas, caddys i dont mind as four doors but when it comes to impalas they gotta to be coupes...homeboy asked my opinion and I gave it my ride from the suspension to everything else was redone by me who can say any different? If they do theyre lying..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your right. You redone some things. But that car was bought with a cracked frame done up! Don't front like your some master builder. When your just a check writer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 02:38 PM~18556782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post pics of your ride now lets see what your bitch ass is rolling?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? Your on a 4 door topic. What the hell you think I roll!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 02:39 PM~18556796
> *its funny you hillbillys in your 4 doors think youre really doing something backwards ass hicks..l :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Cars look better then yourz.


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 06:35 PM~18557258
> *they are extended, the frame was cracked..but frame has been replaced
> *


 WORD


----------



## BIG DIRTY

*2 DOOR SUCK, THEY REALLY REALLY SUCK*


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 05:44 PM~18557325
> *would you know the difference :burn:
> *


IT SEEMS LIKE I DO CAUSE THAT SHIT LOOKS SHITTY ASS HELL


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 05:47 PM~18557351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 DOOR SUCK, THEY REALLY REALLY SUCK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 05:48 PM~18557356
> *IT SEEMS LIKE I DO CAUSE THAT SHIT LOOKS SHITTY ASS HELL
> *


 :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 68impalatattooman, white link 93, DANIEL.CASTANEDA, BIG DIRTY, SCdroptop64, BRICKHOUSE, KingC



FULLHOUSE


----------



## BIG DIRTY

MAYBE I KNOW A LITTLE BIT









GOING TO THE CHROMERS


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 04:44 PM~18557326
> *Your right.  You redone some things.
> But that car was bought with a cracked frame
> done up! Don't front like your some master builder. When your just a check writer!
> Why? Your on a 4 door topic. What the hell you think I roll!
> Cars look better then yourz.
> *


Check writer? youre and idiot, master car builder what does that mean?? If you mean building lowrider of the year I dont claim that, but I gurantee my car will be amongst the cleaneast cars in this area...so take that as you will...post pics of your car 4 door sheepbanger..


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

I've got to admit, I've always been a fan of only 2 doors, but there's some nice 4 doors in here. Cars that I would trade both my 2 door lowriders for. Keep doing your thing, 4 door owners. :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 05:53 PM~18557397
> *Check writer? youre and idiot, master car builder what does that mean?? If you mean building lowrider of the year I dont claim that, but I gurantee my car will be amongst the cleaneast cars in this area...so take that as you will...post pics of your car 4 door sheepbanger..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

FUCK A 2 DOOR, AND A 4 DOOR

I AM GONNA BE ROLLIN A 3 DOOR


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 13 2010, 05:54 PM~18557410
> *I've got to admit, I've always been a fan of only 2 doors, but there's some nice 4 doors in here. Cars that I would trade both my 2 door lowriders for. Keep doing your thing, 4 door owners.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 05:54 PM~18557416
> *FUCK A 2 DOOR, AND A 4 DOOR
> 
> I AM GONNA BE ROLLIN A 3 DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 04:48 PM~18557356
> *IT SEEMS LIKE I DO CAUSE THAT SHIT LOOKS SHITTY ASS HELL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe you should have saved some of that money on your "show chrome" and bought a real car and dump that boat paint that thing looks like a bumper car at the carnival..


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 05:55 PM~18557426
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe you should have saved some of that money on your "show chrome" and bought a real car and dump that boat paint that thing looks like a bumper car at the carnival..
> *


TELL YA WHAT, NEXT YEAR I WILL MEET YA ON THE WEGO TOUR IN TEXAS, BRINGING THE CAR OUT, BRING YOUR CAR OUT ALSO, AND LETS STOP TALKING ABOUT IT


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 04:58 PM~18557454
> *TELL YA WHAT, NEXT YEAR I WILL MEET YA ON THE WEGO TOUR IN TEXAS, BRINGING THE CAR OUT, BRING YOUR CAR OUT ALSO, AND LETS STOP TALKING ABOUT IT
> *


I dont graduate til 2012 car is on hold til then already have a job lined up so as soon as i graduate car gets painted but not til then but once its done it will definently be on the wego tour..as far as competing you really need to get some therapy, a 66 rag competing against a 64 rag would have little chance especially with all my addys a 66 four door are you serious? Look man you do your thing like the homie said, I applaud your efforts even if I dont understand them..but that car will never compete against a 64 rag youve lost before its even started..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 04:54 PM~18557416
> *FUCK A 2 DOOR, AND A 4 DOOR
> 
> I AM GONNA BE ROLLIN A 3 DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so your going from a 4 door to a g body, well at least your headed in the right direction :uh: :ugh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 06:07 PM~18557538
> *I dont graduate til 2012 car is on hold til then already have a job lined up so as soon as i graduate car gets painted but not til then but once its done it will definently be on the wego tour..as far as competing you really need to get some therapy, a 66 rag competing against a 64 rag would have little chance especially with all my addys a 66 four door are you serious? Look man you do your thing like the homie said, I applaud your efforts even if I dont understand them..but that car will never compete against a 64 rag youve lost before its even started..
> *


THIS IS A PICTURE OF MY CAR IN 2004 AT LRM TAMPA, WHEN I WENT UP AGAINST 64 IMPALA'S, A 1966 CAPRICE LRM COVER CAR, HELL I WENT UP AGAINST ALMOST 30 ENTRY'S IN MY CATERGORY, AND TOOK SECOND PLACE MILD. WHEN THE GUY WITH THE 66 WHO I BEAT STARTED CRYING LIKE A BITCH, THE JUDGE LOOKED HIM IN THE EYES, AND SAID, AH I DO NOT COUNT THE NUMBER OF DOORS, I COUNT THE QUALITY OF THE RIDE. 

SORRY DOGG, YOU CAR DOES NOT, AND WILL NOT MATCH UP AGAINST MY CAR AT ANY LOWRIDER EVENT WHERE POINTS ARE COUNTED. I WILL MAKE SURE THAT I KEEP YOU IN MY EYES, AND I CHALLENGE YOU TO BRING YOUR CAR OUT. 

BUT WHEN YOU COME OUT, AND YOU GET BEAT, DON'T BE CRYING ABOUT A 4 DOOR BEAT ME. SO DO NOT TALK ABOUT IT, BE ABOUT IT. AND IF YOU AINT GOT YOUR MONEY RIGHT, THEN MAYBE YOU MIGHT WANNA STFU










JUST SO YOU KNOW THAT I AM STRAIGHT UP ABOUT SHIT I DO. HERE IS THE TROPHY ON THE LEFT. COLLECTING DUST. THE FUNNY THING, I DID NOT BUILD MY CAR TO WIN AT LRM THEN, SO IT WAS SO FUNNY TO SEE THE GUY CRYING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH.......I JUST BUILT IT BECAUSE I WANTED TO TO BUILD A CAR THAT WHEN I WAS BROKE, AND DOWN, THE CAR GOT ME BACK AND FORTH TO WORK, AND LANDED ME BACK IN THE NAVY.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 04:21 PM~18557678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

No, this ***** didn't pull the damn bass tube out on a fool!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 06:42 PM~18557884
> *:0
> 
> No,  this ***** didn't pull the damn bass tube out on a fool!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS A SWAMP COOLER FOR MY 50 BOMB


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 04:52 PM~18557983
> *THAT IS A SWAMP COOLER FOR MY 50 BOMB
> *


ah ya that was my second thought after I posted up. :biggrin: hard to tell it even had the wire coming out side hahaha


You should have blew this 4 door up. While you where on patrol over there!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 07:21 PM~18557678
> *THIS IS A PICTURE OF MY CAR IN 2004 AT LRM TAMPA, WHEN I WENT UP AGAINST 64 IMPALA'S, A 1966 CAPRICE LRM COVER CAR, HELL I WENT UP AGAINST ALMOST 30 ENTRY'S IN MY CATERGORY, AND TOOK SECOND PLACE MILD.  WHEN THE GUY WITH THE 66 WHO I BEAT STARTED CRYING LIKE A BITCH, THE JUDGE LOOKED HIM IN THE EYES, AND SAID, AH I DO NOT COUNT THE NUMBER OF DOORS, I COUNT THE QUALITY OF THE RIDE.
> 
> SORRY DOGG, YOU CAR DOES NOT, AND WILL NOT MATCH UP AGAINST MY CAR AT ANY LOWRIDER EVENT WHERE POINTS ARE COUNTED.  I WILL MAKE SURE THAT I KEEP YOU IN MY EYES, AND I CHALLENGE YOU TO BRING YOUR CAR OUT.
> 
> BUT WHEN YOU COME OUT, AND YOU GET BEAT, DON'T BE CRYING ABOUT A 4 DOOR BEAT ME.  SO DO NOT TALK ABOUT IT, BE ABOUT IT.  AND IF YOU AINT GOT YOUR MONEY RIGHT, THEN MAYBE YOU MIGHT WANNA STFU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST SO YOU KNOW THAT I AM STRAIGHT UP ABOUT SHIT I DO.  HERE IS THE TROPHY ON THE LEFT.  COLLECTING DUST.  THE FUNNY THING, I DID NOT BUILD MY CAR TO WIN AT LRM THEN, SO IT WAS SO FUNNY TO SEE THE GUY CRYING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH.......I JUST BUILT IT BECAUSE I WANTED TO TO BUILD A CAR THAT WHEN I WAS BROKE, AND DOWN, THE CAR GOT ME BACK AND FORTH TO WORK, AND LANDED ME BACK IN THE NAVY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 13 2010, 05:38 PM~18558351
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That kat really doesn't want to fuck with the homie dirt! I know him good and dirt is a humble MF! Those pictures suck! He also got other shit he aint posted that whoops ass! Hate for big dirt to just come down on that dude like the hammer of thor and shit on his parade!


----------



## lowrico

LETS JUST CLOSE THIS TOPIC ALREADY..............

MOST PEOPLE DONT WANT 4 DOORS TO HOOK UP, BUT SOME PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIKE THEM. MAYBE CAUSE THEY WANNA BE A LIL DIFFERENT OR CAUSE THEIR CHEAPER, OR THEY ACTUALLY LIKE THEM MORE. :wow: 


BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT SOMEONE ELSE BUILDS, ALL IT SHOWS IS 
WEAKNESS ON THE SHIT TALKERS PART, MAYBE CAUSE THEIR PRECIOUS 2 DOOR DOESNT STACK UP TO THE RIDES THEIR TRYIN TO MIMIC. AND ALSO 
INSECURITIES ON THE 4 DOOR OWNERS PART WHEN THEY TRY OVER AND OVER TO JUSTIFY THEIR CHOICE TO EVERYONE ELSE.

GO WORK ON YOUR RIDE AND SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 13 2010, 09:35 PM~18559620
> *LETS JUST CLOSE THIS TOPIC ALREADY..............
> 
> MOST PEOPLE DONT WANT 4 DOORS TO HOOK UP, BUT SOME PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIKE THEM.  MAYBE CAUSE THEY WANNA BE A LIL DIFFERENT OR  CAUSE THEIR CHEAPER, OR THEY ACTUALLY LIKE THEM MORE. :wow:
> BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT SOMEONE ELSE BUILDS, ALL IT SHOWS IS
> WEAKNESS ON THE SHIT TALKERS PART, MAYBE CAUSE THEIR PRECIOUS 2 DOOR DOESNT STACK UP TO THE RIDES THEIR TRYIN TO MIMIC.  AND ALSO
> INSECURITIES ON THE 4 DOOR OWNERS PART WHEN THEY TRY OVER AND OVER TO JUSTIFY THEIR CHOICE TO EVERYONE ELSE.
> 
> GO WORK ON YOUR RIDE AND SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> *


 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 13 2010, 08:35 PM~18559620
> *LETS JUST CLOSE THIS TOPIC ALREADY..............
> 
> MOST PEOPLE DONT WANT 4 DOORS TO HOOK UP, BUT SOME PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIKE THEM.  MAYBE CAUSE THEY WANNA BE A LIL DIFFERENT OR  CAUSE THEIR CHEAPER, OR THEY ACTUALLY LIKE THEM MORE. :wow:
> BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT SOMEONE ELSE BUILDS, ALL IT SHOWS IS
> WEAKNESS ON THE SHIT TALKERS PART, MAYBE CAUSE THEIR PRECIOUS 2 DOOR DOESNT STACK UP TO THE RIDES THEIR TRYIN TO MIMIC.  AND ALSO
> INSECURITIES ON THE 4 DOOR OWNERS PART WHEN THEY TRY OVER AND OVER TO JUSTIFY THEIR CHOICE TO EVERYONE ELSE.
> 
> GO WORK ON YOUR RIDE AND SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> *


this site is for lowriders get your monobrow pussy ass off here and sell some more of that fake ass merchandise you two bit lil bitch...you dont even own a car hoe ass *****...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 06:28 PM~18558275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


all that wasted work on a roadmaster :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: cheap ass ***** couldnt afford a lac


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 09:52 PM~18559820
> *this site is for lowriders get your monobrow pussy ass off here and sell some more of that fake ass merchandise you two bit lil bitch...you dont even own a car hoe ass *****...
> *




so which one of my titles apply to you cupcake?


oh wait your the one that doesnt even have a car right, something like your daddy promised you one if you graduated highschool.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 05:55 PM~18558009
> *ah  ya that was my second thought after I posted up.  :biggrin: hard to tell  it even had the wire coming out side hahaha
> You should have blew this 4 door up. While you where on patrol over there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahhaaaaa you should have blown that shit up for realzzz


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowrico+Sep 13 2010, 07:35 PM~18559620-->
> 
> 
> 
> LETS JUST CLOSE THIS TOPIC ALREADY..............
> 
> MOST PEOPLE DONT WANT 4 DOORS TO HOOK UP, BUT SOME PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIKE THEM.  MAYBE CAUSE THEY WANNA BE A LIL DIFFERENT OR  CAUSE THEIR CHEAPER, OR THEY ACTUALLY LIKE THEM MORE. :wow:
> BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT SOMEONE ELSE BUILDS, ALL IT SHOWS IS
> WEAKNESS ON THE SHIT TALKERS PART, MAYBE CAUSE THEIR PRECIOUS 2 DOOR DOESNT STACK UP TO THE RIDES THEIR TRYIN TO MIMIC.  AND ALSO
> INSECURITIES ON THE 4 DOOR OWNERS PART WHEN THEY TRY OVER AND OVER TO JUSTIFY THEIR CHOICE TO EVERYONE ELSE.
> 
> GO WORK ON YOUR RIDE AND SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 07:52 PM~18559820
> *this site is for lowriders get your monobrow pussy ass off here and sell some more of that fake ass merchandise you two bit lil bitch...you dont even own a car hoe ass *****...
> *


Really? Wowzers!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 13 2010, 09:35 PM~18559620
> *LETS JUST CLOSE THIS TOPIC ALREADY..............
> 
> MOST PEOPLE DONT WANT 4 DOORS TO HOOK UP, BUT SOME PEOPLE ACTUALLY LIKE THEM.  MAYBE CAUSE THEY WANNA BE A LIL DIFFERENT OR  CAUSE THEIR CHEAPER, OR THEY ACTUALLY LIKE THEM MORE. :wow:
> BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK WHAT SOMEONE ELSE BUILDS, ALL IT SHOWS IS
> WEAKNESS ON THE SHIT TALKERS PART, MAYBE CAUSE THEIR PRECIOUS 2 DOOR DOESNT STACK UP TO THE RIDES THEIR TRYIN TO MIMIC.  AND ALSO
> INSECURITIES ON THE 4 DOOR OWNERS PART WHEN THEY TRY OVER AND OVER TO JUSTIFY THEIR CHOICE TO EVERYONE ELSE.
> 
> GO WORK ON YOUR RIDE AND SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> *


DO NOT KNOW IF THIS IS DIRECTED TO ME. I ONLY HAVE TO JUSTIFY TO ONE PERSON THAT I AM SPENDING MY MONEY ON A CAR, AND THAT IS MY WIFE. SO I AM NOT INSECURE IN HAVING A 4 DOOR. I HAVE HAD THIS SAME 4 DOOR SINCE 1996. AND I ENJOY THE CAR TODAY, AS MUCH AS I DID THEN.

IT IS PEOPLE THAT COME IN WITH THIS BULLSHIT ABOUT A 4 DOOR IS THIS, A 2 DOOR IS THAT. WHO SAID A NUMBER OF DOORS DESIDES WHAT IS A LOWRIDER OR NOT.....I JUST DO NOT GET IT.............. :dunno: 

I GOT RESPECT FOR SOMEONE THAT COMES IN AND SAYS, HEY NICE CAR, NOT MY STYLE. I AINT GONNA HAVE NOTHING TO SAY TO THAT GUY. CAUSE I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT "LIKE A PIMP" LATER I EVEN SAID, THAT I WAS WRONG BECAUSE HE BUILT IT, LIKE HE WANTED TO BUILD IT, NOT MY STYLE, BUT DO YOUR THING.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 05:21 PM~18557678
> *THIS IS A PICTURE OF MY CAR IN 2004 AT LRM TAMPA, WHEN I WENT UP AGAINST 64 IMPALA'S, A 1966 CAPRICE LRM COVER CAR, HELL I WENT UP AGAINST ALMOST 30 ENTRY'S IN MY CATERGORY, AND TOOK SECOND PLACE MILD.  WHEN THE GUY WITH THE 66 WHO I BEAT STARTED CRYING LIKE A BITCH, THE JUDGE LOOKED HIM IN THE EYES, AND SAID, AH I DO NOT COUNT THE NUMBER OF DOORS, I COUNT THE QUALITY OF THE RIDE.
> 
> SORRY DOGG, YOU CAR DOES NOT, AND WILL NOT MATCH UP AGAINST MY CAR AT ANY LOWRIDER EVENT WHERE POINTS ARE COUNTED.  I WILL MAKE SURE THAT I KEEP YOU IN MY EYES, AND I CHALLENGE YOU TO BRING YOUR CAR OUT.
> 
> BUT WHEN YOU COME OUT, AND YOU GET BEAT, DON'T BE CRYING ABOUT A 4 DOOR BEAT ME.  SO DO NOT TALK ABOUT IT, BE ABOUT IT.  AND IF YOU AINT GOT YOUR MONEY RIGHT, THEN MAYBE YOU MIGHT WANNA STFU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST SO YOU KNOW THAT I AM STRAIGHT UP ABOUT SHIT I DO.  HERE IS THE TROPHY ON THE LEFT.  COLLECTING DUST.  THE FUNNY THING, I DID NOT BUILD MY CAR TO WIN AT LRM THEN, SO IT WAS SO FUNNY TO SEE THE GUY CRYING LIKE A LITTLE BITCH.......I JUST BUILT IT BECAUSE I WANTED TO TO BUILD A CAR THAT WHEN I WAS BROKE, AND DOWN, THE CAR GOT ME BACK AND FORTH TO WORK, AND LANDED ME BACK IN THE NAVY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man homie this shit is a riot...you fools are so stupid this isnt even fair this my last post really, my car aint even done and you saying this hoe ass shit...ok I'll let your lil cheerleaders continue pumping you up you fools are straight up fools... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I guess I should know better after all you fucks are fixing up 4 doors... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 07:53 PM~18559837
> *all that wasted work on a roadmaster  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: cheap ass ***** couldnt afford a lac
> *


 :uh: masters have bigger motors , and way more options then a caddi. And are worth more. You should resurch before you talk! Go way back when you do. My next car gona be a 50z RM


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:56 PM~18559872
> *DO NOT KNOW IF THIS IS DIRECTED TO ME.  I ONLY HAVE TO JUSTIFY TO ONE PERSON THAT I AM SPENDING MY MONEY ON A CAR, AND THAT IS MY WIFE.  SO I AM NOT INSECURE IN HAVING A 4 DOOR.  I HAVE HAD THIS SAME 4 DOOR SINCE 1996.  AND I ENJOY THE CAR TODAY, AS MUCH AS I DID THEN.
> 
> IT IS PEOPLE THAT COME IN WITH THIS BULLSHIT ABOUT A 4 DOOR IS THIS, A 2 DOOR IS THAT.  WHO SAID A NUMBER OF DOORS DESIDES WHAT IS A LOWRIDER OR NOT.....I JUST DO NOT GET IT.............. :dunno:
> 
> I GOT RESPECT FOR SOMEONE THAT COMES IN AND SAYS, HEY NICE CAR, NOT MY STYLE.  I AINT GONNA HAVE NOTHING TO SAY TO THAT GUY.  CAUSE I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS TALKING SHIT ABOUT "LIKE A PIMP"  LATER I EVEN SAID, THAT I WAS WRONG BECAUSE HE BUILT IT, LIKE HE WANTED TO BUILD IT, NOT MY STYLE, BUT DO YOUR THING.
> *


Not direceted at anyone, just kinda generalizing everything.
I can dig your 4 door. looks good.  
I personally wouldnt build one, but thats just me. But I too have some exceptions for building a door. Not gonna go into details, but some years, and body styles are perfectly fine with me.

You gotta understand that the lowrider scene is full of shit talkers, and sheeple, that dont have any real opinion of their own.
so fuck what those sheeple have to say about YOUR ride.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 13 2010, 08:54 PM~18559848
> *
> 
> so which one of my titles apply to you cupcake?
> oh wait your the one that doesnt even have a car right, something like your daddy promised you one if you graduated highschool.
> *


I think all that hair on your forehead is fucking up your mind ese you may need to get that checked, my ride is in the garage gaining value yearly puto what you got??


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:03 PM~18559958
> *I think all that hair on your forehead is fucking up your ese you may need to get that checked, my ride is in the garage gaining value yearly puto what you got??
> *


A ride thats not just broke down in the garage  
kick rocks lil stain, cause all you have at the moment are dreams. I laugh at chumps like you at just about every show. 
The "wait til I get my shit" club.

Joke :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 13 2010, 10:01 PM~18559937
> *Not direceted at anyone, just kinda generalizing everything.
> I can dig your 4 door.  looks good.
> I personally wouldnt build one, but thats just me. But I too have some exceptions for building a  door.  Not gonna go into details, but some years, and body styles are perfectly fine with me.
> 
> You gotta understand that the lowrider scene is full of shit talkers, and sheeple, that dont have any real opinion of their own.
> so fuck what those sheeple have to say about YOUR ride.
> *


RESPECT THAT DOGG, AND THANKS


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18560007
> *A ride thats not just broke down in the garage
> kick rocks lil stain, cause all you have at the moment are dreams.  I laugh at chumps like you at just about every show.
> The "wait til I get my shit" club.
> 
> Joke :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dreams bitch I been published where you been at home with your fake ass jordans, why you go to shows anyway bitch you aint even got a car in the garage, lol, wanna be lowriding puto.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 09:58 PM~18559897
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: man homie this shit is a riot...you fools are so stupid this isnt even fair this my last post really, my car aint even done and you saying this hoe ass shit...ok I'll let your lil cheerleaders continue pumping you up you fools are straight up fools... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I guess I should know better after all you fucks are fixing up 4 doors... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL THEN I WILL LOOK FOR YOU AT A LOCAL SHOW IN YOUR STATE. DON'T TALK ABOUT IT.....BE ABOUT IT!!!!!


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 13 2010, 08:01 PM~18559926
> *:wow:
> *


x2


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:06 PM~18560013
> *RESPECT THAT DOGG, AND THANKS
> *


dont think you found a friend she is just mad cuz I told everyone where they can purchase the same shit he is selling for half the price..lol


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:09 PM~18560047
> *WELL THEN I WILL LOOK FOR YOU AT A LOCAL SHOW IN YOUR STATE.  DON'T TALK ABOUT IT.....BE ABOUT IT!!!!!
> *


you asked to see what I was riding I showed you dont ask about it if you dont want to know about it.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:10 PM~18560061
> *dont think you found a friend she is just mad cuz I told everyone where they can purchase the same shit he is selling for half the price..lol
> *


YOU GOT ME DEFINATELY TWISTED HOMIE


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE+Sep 13 2010, 10:09 PM~18560041-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dreams bitch I been published where you been at home with your fake ass jordans, why you go to shows anyway bitch you aint even got a car in the garage, lol, wanna be lowriding puto.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Published in what garages monthly
> <!--QuoteBegin-BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:10 PM~18560061
> *dont think you found a friend she is just mad cuz I told everyone where they can purchase the same shit he is selling for half the price..lol
> *


So, why not tell everyone why your mad, lil man. :drama:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:11 PM~18560079
> *YOU GOT ME DEFINATELY TWISTED HOMIE
> *


say bro like I said before do your thing if your putting it down like you say then you'll put me in place..  and I'll be a man and shake your hand...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 08:09 PM~18560041
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: dreams bitch I been published where you been at home with your fake ass jordans, why you go to shows anyway bitch you aint even got a car in the garage, lol, wanna be lowriding puto.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 
You aint published! The guy you bought the car from and built got recognized!


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:11 PM~18560077
> *you asked to see what I was riding I showed you dont ask about it if you dont want to know about it.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL WE DO NOT EVEN NEED TO TALK ABOUT IT. SHIT TELL ME A DATE IN *2020 *THAT YOU WILL FINALLY HAVE YOUR SHIT OUT, AND I WILL COME TO WHERE YOU ARE AT.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:13 PM~18560102
> *say bro like I said before do your thing if your putting it down like you say then you'll put me in place..  and I'll be a man and shake your hand...
> *


THAT WAS ALL THAT NEEDED TO BE SAID!!!


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 10:13 PM~18560107
> *WELL WE DO NOT EVEN NEED TO TALK ABOUT IT.  SHIT TELL ME A DATE IN 2020 THAT YOU WILL FINALLY HAVE YOUR SHIT OUT, AND I WILL COME TO WHERE YOU ARE AT.
> *


bwahahahahahahahahahah


exactly
hes in 
Wait til I get my shit C.C.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 13 2010, 09:12 PM~18560090
> *Published in what garages monthly
> 
> So, why not tell everyone why your mad, lil man. :drama:
> *


yea your a retard somone slap him and show video of it I'll paypal 100$


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 08:13 PM~18560107
> *WELL WE DO NOT EVEN NEED TO TALK ABOUT IT.  SHIT TELL ME A DATE IN 2020 THAT YOU WILL FINALLY HAVE YOUR SHIT OUT, AND I WILL COME TO WHERE YOU ARE AT.
> *


Wahahahaha that fool sounds like hez from NC. He sounds just like one them iuma gona should have fooLs that be at the lowrider shows!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 09:13 PM~18560105
> *:uh:
> You aint published! The guy you bought the car from and built got recognized!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we back to that again..sign of a beaten man..ok dog is belly up on that one.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:13 PM~18560107
> *WELL WE DO NOT EVEN NEED TO TALK ABOUT IT.  SHIT TELL ME A DATE IN 2020 THAT YOU WILL FINALLY HAVE YOUR SHIT OUT, AND I WILL COME TO WHERE YOU ARE AT.
> *


maybe you should put your shit back in you postin pics like that shit is fly, oh and another thing ditch those cheddar cheese wheels that shit is nasty homie..when its done you wont need for me to call you you'll hear about it...


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Sep 13 2010, 10:09 PM~18560049
> *x2
> *


 :0


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18560204
> *yea your a retard somone slap him and show video of it I'll paypal 100$
> *


so really whats up..... you bought what you heard was a badass lowrider, and now you dont know what to do with it? And, now instead of improving it its just dieing in your mommies garage. Am I wrong? :dunno:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 13 2010, 09:21 PM~18560223
> *Wahahahaha that fool sounds like hez  from NC. He sounds just like one them iuma gona should have fooLs that be at the lowrider shows!
> *


I think lowrico already said that buick rider :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your a master alright your a master chief cock diver..you must be navy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:24 PM~18560257
> *maybe you should put your shit back in you postin pics like that shit is fly, oh and another thing ditch those cheddar cheese wheels that shit is nasty homie..when its done you wont need for me to call you you'll hear about it...
> *


WHEELS, THERE ARE DIAMOND CUT TWISTED ROADSTERS??? 

LIKE I SAID, DON'T RUN YOUR MOUTH, SHOW IT. DON'T BE ONE OF THESE SHIT TALKERS RUNNING THERE MOUTH. LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET DONE, AND I WILL HAVE MY 66 ON THE TRAILER THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 13 2010, 09:25 PM~18560272
> *so really whats up..... you bought what you heard was a badass lowrider, and now you dont know what to do with it?  And, now instead of improving it its just dieing in your mommies garage.  Am I wrong? :dunno:
> *


uh yea your wrong all over especially for selling fake merchandise for 60$ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: when they can also get it at www.projerseysale.com for much less :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

MATTER FACT, I WILL COME TO DALLAS AND VISIT YOU, AND WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT, AND EXCHANGE INFO MAYBE DROP SOME MONEY. MAYBE DO LIKE A PAID VACATION TO THE SUPER SHOW. LET ME KNOW, I RETIRE FOR THE NAVY IN 3 MONTHS, AND I WILL BE COMING TO THE DALLAS AREA.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:27 PM~18560301
> *WHEELS, THERE ARE DIAMOND CUT TWISTED ROADSTERS???
> 
> LIKE I SAID, DON'T RUN YOUR MOUTH, SHOW IT.  DON'T BE ONE OF THESE SHIT TALKERS RUNNING THERE MOUTH.  LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET DONE, AND I WILL HAVE MY 66 ON THE TRAILER THE NEXT SHOW
> *


diamond cut roadstars :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: let me guess there classics too right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:29 PM~18560333
> *uh yea your wrong all over especially for selling fake merchandise for 60$ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: when they can also get it at www.projerseysale.com for much less :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So tell us all, whats the last thing you did to your ride??? :drama:

dont take money to do some kind of work on your car.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:29 PM~18560344
> *MATTER FACT, I WILL COME TO DALLAS AND VISIT YOU, AND WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT, AND EXCHANGE INFO MAYBE DROP SOME MONEY.  MAYBE DO LIKE A PAID VACATION TO THE SUPER SHOW.  LET ME KNOW, I RETIRE FOR THE NAVY IN 3 MONTHS, AND I WILL BE COMING TO THE DALLAS AREA.
> *


I dont want to be friends when the cars out youll hear about it and then you can make your little arrangements, in 3 months car wont be finished so whats that going to help??


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:33 PM~18560393
> *I dont want to be friends when the cars out youll hear about it and then you can make your little arrangements, in 3 months car wont be finished so whats that going to help??
> *


WELL LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT DONE,

AND I WILL MAKE SURE TO LOOK YOU UP WHEN I COME TO DALLAS IN 3 MONTHS


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 13 2010, 09:32 PM~18560389
> *So tell us all, whats the last thing you did to your ride??? :drama:
> 
> dont take money to do some kind of work on your car.
> *


Why? go back to offtopic and other items forum you dont even own a car period, garage or otherwise..clown..


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 13 2010, 09:36 PM~18560436
> *WELL LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU GET IT DONE,
> 
> AND I WILL MAKE SURE TO LOOK YOU UP WHEN I COME TO DALLAS IN 3 MONTHS
> *


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 13 2010, 10:36 PM~18560439
> *Why? go back to offtopic and other items forum you dont even own a car period, garage or otherwise..clown..
> *


Its been that long.  

Its Ok, your not alone.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## SCdroptop64

WHY WOULD ANYONE ARGUE WITH THIS KID . yes "kid" YOU SAID IT YOURSELF , WHEN I GRADUATE . I MEAN REALLY ... DIRTY IS THE FUCKIN MAN , AND YEA THE 64 RAGTOP IS CLEAN . BUT THATS IT .NOTHING FUCKING FANCY ABOUT IT . ITS RED ON RED WITH CHROME SPOKES ...... SHIT DIRTY GOT HELLA WORK ON HIS 66 . SHIT REGARDLESS IF ITS A TWO DOOR HIS PAINT JOB IS SPANKIN YOUR 64 "RAGTOPS" ASS . THE WHEELS , YES THEY ARE GIVIN THAT ASS A SPANKIN ALSO .. HATE TO SEE THE SETUP AND UNDERCARRIAGE .... TRUTH IS , YEA YOU GOT A RAGTOP 64 BASE MODEL ..... NO SS , NO POWER WINDOWS , NO NOTHING , JUST A RAG . YES ITS NICE . BUT HOMIE ITS LIFTED AND WHAT ELSE ? SOME CHROME SPOKES ? AHHHHHH SHIT HOMIE IS ROLLLLIINNNN , . 

NAH . FUCK IT, ITS LIKE THIS AND IMA SAY IT AGAIN AND IF ANYONE DONT LIKE IT YOU CAN EAT A DICK ...... ITS NOT WHAT YOU GOT ITS HOW THE FUCK YOU BUILD WHAT YOU GOT ....ITS THE HEART AND PASSION AND DETERMINATION TO KILL IT . 2 DOOR 4 DOOR 3 DOOR NO DOORS . I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT , ITS WHAT THAT MOTHER FUCKER LOOKS LIKE AND HOW IT MAKES YOU FEEL THE FIRST TIME YOU ROLL THAT MOTHER FUCKER DOWN THE ROAD . BUMP ALL THIS BULLSHIT BICKERING ... 

FOUR DOOR BOYS ,PIMP THAT SHIT . TWO DOOR BOYS PIMP THAT SHIT , AINT THIS WHAT ITS ABOUT . 

HELL I HAD A FOUR DOOR IMPALA NO POST . 1962 . WITH 60 K ORIGINAL MILES , BOUGHT FROM A LIL OLD LADY HERE IN MY TOWN . STILL HAD THE FUCKIN PLASTIC ON THE SEATS , CLOCK WORKED RADIO WORKED . SHIT WAS ALMOST FACTORY NEW .. AND THA BITCH WAS CLEAN .. DID I GIVE A FUCK WHAT PPL SAID ABOUT THE DOORS . HELL NAW CAUSE THAT BITCH WAS CLEAN . THING IS MANY MANY MEN WILL GIVE THERE GANGSTA ATTITUDE AND SHITTY CHILD LIKE COMMENTS ON THE WEB . BUT WHAT WILLL THEY REALLY SAY IN PERSON AT A SHOW ? EH ? . . ME ? I HATE TO PUT A FEW OF THE KIDS IN TIME OUT . ... 

BEFORE IT GETS TWISTED THIS WAS NOT DIRECTED TO ANYONE SPECIFIC .... NEXT GD CAR I BUY WILL BE A FOUR DOOR JUST CAUSE OF ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN ... ME AND MY TWO YR OLD LIL BOY WENT ROLLIN TODAY AND I WILL SAY THIS ... IT IS A BITCH GETTIN MY LIL MAN OUT OF THE CAR SEAT IN MY TWO DOOR , ESP WHEN IM HOLDIN THE SEAT FOWARD ... SOMETIMES I SURE WOULDNT MIND A FOUR DOOR . " FUCK IT "


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

no one ever pays me in gum.


----------



## SCdroptop64

HERE YOU GO HOMIE ,


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 13 2010, 09:22 PM~18560929
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wahahaha and a ole happy ***** pic too! Hahaha


----------



## SCdroptop64

MUH FUCKA GOT THEM DOLPHIN TEETH . LOOKIN LIKE P DIDDY


----------



## SCdroptop64

HEY HEY MANDY OR UM CHUCK . WHICH ONE YA


----------



## SCdroptop64

3 Members: SCdroptop64, Mack10, supercoolguy :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 13 2010, 08:24 PM~18560260
> *:0
> *



ok on the real ,.,.68impalatattoguy stop posting those lil stupid faces after someone syays something.,,.

if you wanna post somethin then post some words or pictures,,

but you are always posting,.,. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ,.,.,.

hahaha,.,.fo real man,.why u post that,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Sep 13 2010, 09:35 PM~18561092-->
> 
> 
> 
> MUH FUCKA GOT THEM DOLPHIN TEETH . LOOKIN LIKE P DIDDY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haahaha.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-aphustle_@Sep 14 2010, 12:49 AM~18562272
> *ok on the real ,.,.68impalatattoguy stop posting those lil stupid faces after someone syays something.,,.
> 
> if you wanna post somethin then post some words or pictures,,
> 
> but you are always posting,.,. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ,.,.,.
> 
> hahaha,.,.fo real man,.why u post that,.,.
> *


 :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 14 2010, 02:49 AM~18562272
> *ok on the real ,.,.68impalatattoguy stop posting those lil stupid faces after someone syays something.,,.
> 
> if you wanna post somethin then post some words or pictures,,
> 
> but you are always posting,.,. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 ,.,.,.
> 
> hahaha,.,.fo real man,.why u post that,.,.
> *


BECAUSE I CAN................... :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

in reply to:
WHY WOULD ANYONE ARGUE WITH THIS KID . yes "kid" YOU SAID IT YOURSELF , WHEN I GRADUATE 

kid you idiot i'm 35 years old I've been doing this since 93 been going to school off an on for years just now getting my degree so what the fuck you talking about?? I've been riding before your bitch ass was even driving!!!

in reply to:
SHIT DIRTY GOT HELLA WORK ON HIS 66 . SHIT REGARDLESS IF ITS A TWO DOOR HIS PAINT JOB IS SPANKIN YOUR 64 "RAGTOPS" ASS . THE WHEELS , YES THEY ARE GIVIN THAT ASS A SPANKIN ALSO .. HATE TO SEE THE SETUP AND UNDERCARRIAGE .... TRUTH IS , YEA YOU GOT A RAGTOP 64 BASE MODEL ..... NO SS , NO POWER WINDOWS , NO NOTHING , JUST A RAG . YES ITS NICE . BUT HOMIE ITS LIFTED AND WHAT ELSE ? SOME CHROME SPOKES ? AHHHHHH SHIT HOMIE IS ROLLLLIINNNN 

hella work what some ugly ass boat paint and wheels and a lil chrome are you serious hella work??? And you think that paint is tight my friend you obviously have no standards either, and yea its a non ss, if your into having all the fucking options thats cool but is not my thing, I'm not an option collector....homie has cheddar cheese spokes that shit is nasty homie..and as far as rollin I would rather be in my situation than rollin a four door and thats the truth ruth!!

in reply to:
NAH . FUCK IT, ITS LIKE THIS AND IMA SAY IT AGAIN AND IF ANYONE DONT LIKE IT YOU CAN EAT A DICK ...... ITS NOT WHAT YOU GOT ITS HOW THE FUCK YOU BUILD WHAT YOU GOT ....ITS THE HEART AND PASSION AND DETERMINATION TO KILL IT 

thats a lame ass excuse for building a piece of shit, its call no class and no standards if you dont like that you go eat a dick its my opinion pussy you cant deal with that than go fuck yourself..there are many clubs across the country who dont allow four doors in there club are they all fucked up too?? Or is it only you fucks fron north carolina?? you fools want to get all but hurt cuz I think four doors are pieces of shit well than I guess you'll stay butt hurt cuz that shit aint changing anytime soon..

in reply to:
2 DOOR 4 DOOR 3 DOOR NO DOORS . I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT , ITS WHAT THAT MOTHER FUCKER LOOKS LIKE AND HOW IT MAKES YOU FEEL THE FIRST TIME YOU ROLL THAT MOTHER FUCKER DOWN THE ROAD . BUMP ALL THIS BULLSHIT BICKERING ... 

well than why you in here bumping your gums too than fool, was noone bickering until these fools started talking shit, I'm sure your all serviceman and maybe that explains you all tripping over the chance you suck your homeboys dick, seems like all his boyfriends came to his rescue..

in reply to:
HELL I HAD A FOUR DOOR IMPALA NO POST . 1962 . WITH 60 K ORIGINAL MILES , BOUGHT FROM A LIL OLD LADY HERE IN MY TOWN . STILL HAD THE FUCKIN PLASTIC ON THE SEATS , CLOCK WORKED RADIO WORKED . SHIT WAS ALMOST FACTORY NEW .. AND THA BITCH WAS CLEAN .. DID I GIVE A FUCK WHAT PPL SAID ABOUT THE DOORS . HELL NAW CAUSE THAT BITCH WAS CLEAN . THING IS MANY MANY MEN WILL GIVE THERE GANGSTA ATTITUDE AND SHITTY CHILD LIKE COMMENTS ON THE WEB . BUT WHAT WILLL THEY REALLY SAY IN PERSON AT A SHOW ? EH ? . . ME ? I HATE TO PUT A FEW OF THE KIDS IN TIME OUT . ... 

I dont give a fuck about what you had fool, what you giving me your life history for? it makes sense now why youre so butt hurt now since you fucked up too by buying one, I aint giving no gangsta attitude boy where have I done that?? Shitty child comments it just a fact that all the four doors have disappeared and the ones that havent are being restored and then the people that own them want a fortune for a car that isnt worth shit...it doesnt really bother me I was just fucking around when this whole thing started then these fools start bumpin and they dont have shit either...its rediculous...and as far as time out who is the one being the e-thug? Talking like your bad and shit Ive been respectful until you fools wanted to take it there...Im sure you guys have all kinds of anger issues from being military but dont take it out on me homie..

in reply to:
BEFORE IT GETS TWISTED THIS WAS NOT DIRECTED TO ANYONE SPECIFIC .... NEXT GD CAR I BUY WILL BE A FOUR DOOR JUST CAUSE OF ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN ... ME AND MY TWO YR OLD LIL BOY WENT ROLLIN TODAY AND I WILL SAY THIS ... IT IS A BITCH GETTIN MY LIL MAN OUT OF THE CAR SEAT IN MY TWO DOOR , ESP WHEN IM HOLDIN THE SEAT FOWARD ... SOMETIMES I SURE WOULDNT MIND A FOUR DOOR . " FUCK IT "

so you gonna go buy a 4 door just cause of this thread, lol, damn you so full of shit it aint even funny...plain and simple you just trying to help a homie out so thats what this is really all about, fuck it buy it if you want a buy aint noone holding you back but once again I wouldnt drop a cent in one of those unless I needed the front clip..fuck it buy a bucket!!









and why were on the subject of bought riders you the main one fool look at your riding someone elses work should be ashamed of yourself, but at least you got out of that four door oh and love those wings on your chest I guess you were navy too looking like a young fred sanford and shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and I'm done fucking with you too, cuz you aint building shit your damn self trading out so you dont have to do the work, lame ass *****!


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 14 2010, 08:52 AM~18562960
> *in reply to:
> WHY WOULD ANYONE ARGUE WITH THIS KID . yes "kid" YOU SAID IT YOURSELF , WHEN I GRADUATE
> 
> kid you idiot i'm 35 years old I've been doing this since 93 been going to school off an on for years just now getting my degree so what the fuck you talking about?? I've been riding before your bitch ass was even driving!!!
> 
> in reply to:
> SHIT DIRTY GOT HELLA WORK ON HIS 66 .  SHIT REGARDLESS IF ITS A TWO DOOR HIS PAINT JOB IS SPANKIN YOUR 64 "RAGTOPS" ASS . THE WHEELS , YES THEY ARE GIVIN THAT ASS A SPANKIN ALSO .. HATE TO SEE THE SETUP AND UNDERCARRIAGE .... TRUTH IS , YEA YOU GOT A RAGTOP 64 BASE MODEL ..... NO SS , NO POWER WINDOWS , NO NOTHING , JUST A RAG . YES ITS NICE . BUT HOMIE ITS LIFTED AND WHAT ELSE ? SOME CHROME SPOKES ? AHHHHHH SHIT HOMIE IS ROLLLLIINNNN
> 
> hella work what some ugly ass boat paint and wheels and a lil chrome are you serious hella work??? And you think that paint is tight my friend you obviously have no standards either, and yea its a non ss, if your into having all the fucking options thats cool but is not my thing, I'm not an option collector....homie has cheddar cheese spokes that shit is nasty homie..and as far as rollin I would rather be in my situation than rollin a four door and thats the truth ruth!!
> 
> in reply to:
> NAH . FUCK IT, ITS LIKE THIS AND IMA SAY IT AGAIN AND IF ANYONE DONT LIKE IT YOU CAN EAT A DICK ...... ITS NOT WHAT YOU GOT ITS HOW THE FUCK YOU BUILD WHAT YOU GOT ....ITS THE HEART AND PASSION AND DETERMINATION TO KILL IT
> 
> thats a lame ass excuse for building a piece of shit, its call no class and no standards if you dont like that you go eat a dick its my opinion pussy you cant deal with that than go fuck yourself..there are many clubs across the country who dont allow four doors in there club are they all fucked up too?? Or is it only you fucks fron north carolina?? you fools want to get all but hurt cuz I think four doors are pieces of shit well than I guess you'll stay butt hurt cuz that shit aint changing anytime soon..
> 
> in reply to:
> 2 DOOR 4 DOOR 3 DOOR NO DOORS . I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT , ITS WHAT THAT MOTHER FUCKER LOOKS LIKE AND HOW IT MAKES YOU FEEL THE FIRST TIME YOU ROLL THAT MOTHER FUCKER DOWN THE ROAD . BUMP ALL THIS BULLSHIT BICKERING ...
> 
> well than why you in here bumping your gums too than fool, was noone bickering until these fools started talking shit, I'm sure your all serviceman and maybe that explains you all tripping over the chance you suck your homeboys dick, seems like all his boyfriends came to his rescue..
> 
> in reply to:
> HELL I HAD A FOUR DOOR IMPALA NO POST . 1962 . WITH 60 K ORIGINAL MILES , BOUGHT FROM A LIL OLD LADY HERE IN MY TOWN . STILL HAD THE FUCKIN PLASTIC ON THE SEATS , CLOCK WORKED RADIO WORKED . SHIT WAS ALMOST FACTORY NEW .. AND THA BITCH WAS CLEAN .. DID I GIVE A FUCK WHAT PPL SAID ABOUT THE DOORS . HELL NAW CAUSE THAT BITCH WAS CLEAN . THING IS MANY MANY MEN WILL GIVE THERE GANGSTA ATTITUDE AND SHITTY CHILD LIKE COMMENTS ON THE WEB . BUT WHAT WILLL THEY REALLY SAY IN PERSON AT A SHOW ? EH ?  . . ME ? I HATE TO PUT A FEW OF THE KIDS IN TIME OUT .  ...
> 
> I dont give a fuck about what you had fool, what you giving me your life history for? it makes sense now why youre so butt hurt now since you fucked up too by buying one, I aint giving no gangsta attitude boy where have I done that?? Shitty child comments it just a fact that all the four doors have disappeared and the ones that havent are being restored and then the people that own them want a fortune for a car that isnt worth shit...it doesnt really bother me I was just fucking around when this whole thing started then these fools start bumpin and they dont have shit either...its rediculous...and as far as time out who is the one being the e-thug? Talking like your bad and shit Ive been respectful until you fools wanted to take it there...Im sure you guys have all kinds of anger issues from being military but dont take it out on me homie..
> 
> in reply to:
> BEFORE IT GETS TWISTED THIS WAS NOT DIRECTED TO ANYONE SPECIFIC  ....    NEXT GD CAR I BUY WILL BE A FOUR DOOR JUST CAUSE OF ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN ... ME AND MY TWO YR OLD LIL BOY WENT ROLLIN TODAY AND I WILL SAY THIS ... IT IS A BITCH GETTIN MY LIL MAN OUT OF THE CAR SEAT IN MY TWO DOOR , ESP WHEN IM HOLDIN THE SEAT FOWARD ... SOMETIMES I SURE WOULDNT MIND A FOUR DOOR .  " FUCK IT "
> 
> so you gonna go buy a 4 door just cause of this thread, lol, damn you so full of shit it aint even funny...plain and simple you just trying to help a homie out so thats what this is really all about, fuck it buy it if you want a buy aint noone holding you back but once again I wouldnt drop a cent in one of those unless I needed the front clip..fuck it buy a bucket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why were on the subject of bought riders you the main one fool look at your riding someone elses work should be ashamed of yourself, but at least you got out of that four door oh and love those wings on your chest I guess you were navy too looking like a young fred sanford and shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and I'm done fucking with you too, cuz you aint building shit your damn self trading out so you dont have to do the work, lame ass *****!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn. This dude on serious hard core hate!


----------



## illstorm




----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 14 2010, 05:20 AM~18562654
> *Haahaha.
> :0
> *



lol,.,.ey you to roady,.,.stop posting those lil faces,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 14 2010, 05:52 AM~18562723
> *BECAUSE I CAN................... :0
> *



lol,.,.now i see how u got 3,000 + post ,.

u posted 3000 lil :0 and the rest were pictures or words,.,.lol,.,.good job player,.,.

hows ur 4 door coming out,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 14 2010, 07:24 AM~18563074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



good ass song player,.,.

well im glad no one be getting killed over lowriding up in the east coast

out here motherfuckers start shooting after a heated arguement n shit,.,.not cool,.,.

but we ride till we die out here,,. ,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 14 2010, 06:52 AM~18562960
> *in reply to:
> WHY WOULD ANYONE ARGUE WITH THIS KID . yes "kid" YOU SAID IT YOURSELF , WHEN I GRADUATE
> 
> kid you idiot i'm 35 years old I've been doing this since 93 been going to school off an on for years just now getting my degree so what the fuck you talking about?? I've been riding before your bitch ass was even driving!!!
> 
> in reply to:
> SHIT DIRTY GOT HELLA WORK ON HIS 66 .  SHIT REGARDLESS IF ITS A TWO DOOR HIS PAINT JOB IS SPANKIN YOUR 64 "RAGTOPS" ASS . THE WHEELS , YES THEY ARE GIVIN THAT ASS A SPANKIN ALSO .. HATE TO SEE THE SETUP AND UNDERCARRIAGE .... TRUTH IS , YEA YOU GOT A RAGTOP 64 BASE MODEL ..... NO SS , NO POWER WINDOWS , NO NOTHING , JUST A RAG . YES ITS NICE . BUT HOMIE ITS LIFTED AND WHAT ELSE ? SOME CHROME SPOKES ? AHHHHHH SHIT HOMIE IS ROLLLLIINNNN
> 
> hella work what some ugly ass boat paint and wheels and a lil chrome are you serious hella work??? And you think that paint is tight my friend you obviously have no standards either, and yea its a non ss, if your into having all the fucking options thats cool but is not my thing, I'm not an option collector....homie has cheddar cheese spokes that shit is nasty homie..and as far as rollin I would rather be in my situation than rollin a four door and thats the truth ruth!!
> 
> in reply to:
> NAH . FUCK IT, ITS LIKE THIS AND IMA SAY IT AGAIN AND IF ANYONE DONT LIKE IT YOU CAN EAT A DICK ...... ITS NOT WHAT YOU GOT ITS HOW THE FUCK YOU BUILD WHAT YOU GOT ....ITS THE HEART AND PASSION AND DETERMINATION TO KILL IT
> 
> thats a lame ass excuse for building a piece of shit, its call no class and no standards if you dont like that you go eat a dick its my opinion pussy you cant deal with that than go fuck yourself..there are many clubs across the country who dont allow four doors in there club are they all fucked up too?? Or is it only you fucks fron north carolina?? you fools want to get all but hurt cuz I think four doors are pieces of shit well than I guess you'll stay butt hurt cuz that shit aint changing anytime soon..
> 
> in reply to:
> 2 DOOR 4 DOOR 3 DOOR NO DOORS . I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT , ITS WHAT THAT MOTHER FUCKER LOOKS LIKE AND HOW IT MAKES YOU FEEL THE FIRST TIME YOU ROLL THAT MOTHER FUCKER DOWN THE ROAD . BUMP ALL THIS BULLSHIT BICKERING ...
> 
> well than why you in here bumping your gums too than fool, was noone bickering until these fools started talking shit, I'm sure your all serviceman and maybe that explains you all tripping over the chance you suck your homeboys dick, seems like all his boyfriends came to his rescue..
> 
> in reply to:
> HELL I HAD A FOUR DOOR IMPALA NO POST . 1962 . WITH 60 K ORIGINAL MILES , BOUGHT FROM A LIL OLD LADY HERE IN MY TOWN . STILL HAD THE FUCKIN PLASTIC ON THE SEATS , CLOCK WORKED RADIO WORKED . SHIT WAS ALMOST FACTORY NEW .. AND THA BITCH WAS CLEAN .. DID I GIVE A FUCK WHAT PPL SAID ABOUT THE DOORS . HELL NAW CAUSE THAT BITCH WAS CLEAN . THING IS MANY MANY MEN WILL GIVE THERE GANGSTA ATTITUDE AND SHITTY CHILD LIKE COMMENTS ON THE WEB . BUT WHAT WILLL THEY REALLY SAY IN PERSON AT A SHOW ? EH ?  . . ME ? I HATE TO PUT A FEW OF THE KIDS IN TIME OUT .  ...
> 
> I dont give a fuck about what you had fool, what you giving me your life history for? it makes sense now why youre so butt hurt now since you fucked up too by buying one, I aint giving no gangsta attitude boy where have I done that?? Shitty child comments it just a fact that all the four doors have disappeared and the ones that havent are being restored and then the people that own them want a fortune for a car that isnt worth shit...it doesnt really bother me I was just fucking around when this whole thing started then these fools start bumpin and they dont have shit either...its rediculous...and as far as time out who is the one being the e-thug? Talking like your bad and shit Ive been respectful until you fools wanted to take it there...Im sure you guys have all kinds of anger issues from being military but dont take it out on me homie..
> 
> in reply to:
> BEFORE IT GETS TWISTED THIS WAS NOT DIRECTED TO ANYONE SPECIFIC  ....    NEXT GD CAR I BUY WILL BE A FOUR DOOR JUST CAUSE OF ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN ... ME AND MY TWO YR OLD LIL BOY WENT ROLLIN TODAY AND I WILL SAY THIS ... IT IS A BITCH GETTIN MY LIL MAN OUT OF THE CAR SEAT IN MY TWO DOOR , ESP WHEN IM HOLDIN THE SEAT FOWARD ... SOMETIMES I SURE WOULDNT MIND A FOUR DOOR .  " FUCK IT "
> 
> so you gonna go buy a 4 door just cause of this thread, lol, damn you so full of shit it aint even funny...plain and simple you just trying to help a homie out so thats what this is really all about, fuck it buy it if you want a buy aint noone holding you back but once again I wouldnt drop a cent in one of those unless I needed the front clip..fuck it buy a bucket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why were on the subject of bought riders you the main one fool look at your riding someone elses work should be ashamed of yourself, but at least you got out of that four door oh and love those wings on your chest I guess you were navy too looking like a young fred sanford and shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and I'm done fucking with you too, cuz you aint building shit your damn self trading out so you dont have to do the work, lame ass *****!
> *



yo brick house,.,.wat car do u have in ur garage player,.,.

does your 64 hop,.,.?,.,.

hows the scene up in dallas my brother stays out in forthworth texas

havnt gone out there but will someday ,..,.

so player let me get this right,.,.u a sophmore in high school and you have a 64 rag,.,.or did u mean graduate college,.,.?,.,.

any way not tryin to talk shit or anything like that player,.

nothin but lowridin shit over here player


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 14 2010, 09:38 AM~18564086
> *yo brick house,.,.wat car do u have in ur garage player,.,.
> 
> does your 64 hop,.,.?,.,.
> 
> hows the scene up in dallas my brother stays out in forthworth texas
> 
> havnt gone out there but will someday ,..,.
> 
> so player let me get this right,.,.u a sophmore in high school and you have a 64 rag,.,.or did u mean graduate college,.,.?,.,.
> 
> any way not tryin to talk shit or anything like that player,.
> 
> nothin but lowridin shit over here player
> *



hahahaha yo man forget the high school shit just saw u said u was 35,.,.

lol,.,.


----------



## aphustle

:0


----------



## aphustle

:0


----------



## aphustle

:0


----------



## aphustle

:0


----------



## aphustle

:0


----------



## aphustle

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 14 2010, 09:41 AM~18564105
> *hahahaha  yo man forget the high school shit just saw u said u was 35,.,.
> 
> lol,.,.
> *


Hes going back for his GED to a community school. :uh:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 14 2010, 10:09 AM~18564314
> *Hes going back for his GED to a community school. :uh:
> *



:0


----------



## aphustle

:0


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 13 2010, 09:36 PM~18561100
> *HEY HEY MANDY OR UM CHUCK  . WHICH ONE YA
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP. ITS CHUCK.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Sep 14 2010, 10:16 AM~18564357
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP. ITS CHUCK.
> *


 :0


----------



## aphustle

:0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 14 2010, 12:19 PM~18564378
> *:0
> *


POST WHORE

GETTING YOUR NUMBERS UP HUH...... :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 14 2010, 10:19 AM~18564383
> *POST WHORE
> 
> GETTING YOUR NUMBERS UP HUH...... :0
> *




NAVY WHORE



hahahaha ,..,naw player im just tryin to be like 68impalatattooman,.,.

i wanted 68impalatatooman to say somethin but u beat him to it,.,.lol


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 14 2010, 10:21 AM~18564392
> *:0
> *



lol,.,.,.man yall be killing me with these lil faces,.,.

:0 :0 :0 .,,.lol


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 14 2010, 12:27 PM~18564445
> *lol,.,.,.man yall be killing me with these lil faces,.,.
> 
> :0  :0  :0 .,,.lol
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lowrico

:boink:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 14 2010, 09:52 AM~18562960
> *in reply to:
> WHY WOULD ANYONE ARGUE WITH THIS KID . yes "kid" YOU SAID IT YOURSELF , WHEN I GRADUATE
> 
> kid you idiot i'm 35 years old I've been doing this since 93 been going to school off an on for years just now getting my degree so what the fuck you talking about?? I've been riding before your bitch ass was even driving!!!
> 
> in reply to:
> SHIT DIRTY GOT HELLA WORK ON HIS 66 .  SHIT REGARDLESS IF ITS A TWO DOOR HIS PAINT JOB IS SPANKIN YOUR 64 "RAGTOPS" ASS . THE WHEELS , YES THEY ARE GIVIN THAT ASS A SPANKIN ALSO .. HATE TO SEE THE SETUP AND UNDERCARRIAGE .... TRUTH IS , YEA YOU GOT A RAGTOP 64 BASE MODEL ..... NO SS , NO POWER WINDOWS , NO NOTHING , JUST A RAG . YES ITS NICE . BUT HOMIE ITS LIFTED AND WHAT ELSE ? SOME CHROME SPOKES ? AHHHHHH SHIT HOMIE IS ROLLLLIINNNN
> 
> hella work what some ugly ass boat paint and wheels and a lil chrome are you serious hella work??? And you think that paint is tight my friend you obviously have no standards either, and yea its a non ss, if your into having all the fucking options thats cool but is not my thing, I'm not an option collector....homie has cheddar cheese spokes that shit is nasty homie..and as far as rollin I would rather be in my situation than rollin a four door and thats the truth ruth!!
> 
> in reply to:
> NAH . FUCK IT, ITS LIKE THIS AND IMA SAY IT AGAIN AND IF ANYONE DONT LIKE IT YOU CAN EAT A DICK ...... ITS NOT WHAT YOU GOT ITS HOW THE FUCK YOU BUILD WHAT YOU GOT ....ITS THE HEART AND PASSION AND DETERMINATION TO KILL IT
> 
> thats a lame ass excuse for building a piece of shit, its call no class and no standards if you dont like that you go eat a dick its my opinion pussy you cant deal with that than go fuck yourself..there are many clubs across the country who dont allow four doors in there club are they all fucked up too?? Or is it only you fucks fron north carolina?? you fools want to get all but hurt cuz I think four doors are pieces of shit well than I guess you'll stay butt hurt cuz that shit aint changing anytime soon..
> 
> in reply to:
> 2 DOOR 4 DOOR 3 DOOR NO DOORS . I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT , ITS WHAT THAT MOTHER FUCKER LOOKS LIKE AND HOW IT MAKES YOU FEEL THE FIRST TIME YOU ROLL THAT MOTHER FUCKER DOWN THE ROAD . BUMP ALL THIS BULLSHIT BICKERING ...
> 
> well than why you in here bumping your gums too than fool, was noone bickering until these fools started talking shit, I'm sure your all serviceman and maybe that explains you all tripping over the chance you suck your homeboys dick, seems like all his boyfriends came to his rescue..
> 
> in reply to:
> HELL I HAD A FOUR DOOR IMPALA NO POST . 1962 . WITH 60 K ORIGINAL MILES , BOUGHT FROM A LIL OLD LADY HERE IN MY TOWN . STILL HAD THE FUCKIN PLASTIC ON THE SEATS , CLOCK WORKED RADIO WORKED . SHIT WAS ALMOST FACTORY NEW .. AND THA BITCH WAS CLEAN .. DID I GIVE A FUCK WHAT PPL SAID ABOUT THE DOORS . HELL NAW CAUSE THAT BITCH WAS CLEAN . THING IS MANY MANY MEN WILL GIVE THERE GANGSTA ATTITUDE AND SHITTY CHILD LIKE COMMENTS ON THE WEB . BUT WHAT WILLL THEY REALLY SAY IN PERSON AT A SHOW ? EH ?  . . ME ? I HATE TO PUT A FEW OF THE KIDS IN TIME OUT .  ...
> 
> I dont give a fuck about what you had fool, what you giving me your life history for? it makes sense now why youre so butt hurt now since you fucked up too by buying one, I aint giving no gangsta attitude boy where have I done that?? Shitty child comments it just a fact that all the four doors have disappeared and the ones that havent are being restored and then the people that own them want a fortune for a car that isnt worth shit...it doesnt really bother me I was just fucking around when this whole thing started then these fools start bumpin and they dont have shit either...its rediculous...and as far as time out who is the one being the e-thug? Talking like your bad and shit Ive been respectful until you fools wanted to take it there...Im sure you guys have all kinds of anger issues from being military but dont take it out on me homie..
> 
> in reply to:
> BEFORE IT GETS TWISTED THIS WAS NOT DIRECTED TO ANYONE SPECIFIC  ....    NEXT GD CAR I BUY WILL BE A FOUR DOOR JUST CAUSE OF ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN ... ME AND MY TWO YR OLD LIL BOY WENT ROLLIN TODAY AND I WILL SAY THIS ... IT IS A BITCH GETTIN MY LIL MAN OUT OF THE CAR SEAT IN MY TWO DOOR , ESP WHEN IM HOLDIN THE SEAT FOWARD ... SOMETIMES I SURE WOULDNT MIND A FOUR DOOR .  " FUCK IT "
> 
> so you gonna go buy a 4 door just cause of this thread, lol, damn you so full of shit it aint even funny...plain and simple you just trying to help a homie out so thats what this is really all about, fuck it buy it if you want a buy aint noone holding you back but once again I wouldnt drop a cent in one of those unless I needed the front clip..fuck it buy a bucket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why were on the subject of bought riders you the main one fool look at your riding someone elses work should be ashamed of yourself, but at least you got out of that four door oh and love those wings on your chest I guess you were navy too looking like a young fred sanford and shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and I'm done fucking with you too, cuz you aint building shit your damn self trading out so you dont have to do the work, lame ass *****!
> *


FIRST OFF DONT COME AT ME LIKE SOME FUCKING G BITCH ,,, TRUST REAL TALK ILL HAND YOU YA MOTHER FUCKIN THOAT ,,, WINGS ? LMFAO THATS BRASS KNUCKLES GRENADES AND SWITCH BLADES ON MY CHEST NOT WINGS PATNAH ,,,, KEEP TALKIN THAT FUCK SHIT AND YOULL END UP WIT WINGS BELIEVE THAT SHIT FOLK ..... AND THIS IS WHAT I GOTTA SAY ABOUT CAR CLUBS AND YOU CAN PUT THIS IN YOUR PIPE AND SMOKE IT BITCH ..... MAJESTICS HAS A FOUR DOOR .. READ BACK IN THE BEGINNING OF THE TOPIC ... AND I DO BUILD SHIT AGAIN READ BACK IN THE TOPIC .........AND HOW THE FUCK YOU TRYIN TO SAY I GOT SOMETHING BUILT .. YES SIR I DID SO DID YOU .LMAO ..BUT THE DIFFERENCE IS ... MINE ISNT FUCKED UP NEEDIN WORK ... AND 35 ? FOOL IM IN MY LATE 30'S ... YOU SAID WHEN YOU GRADUTE ... EITHER YA DADDY BEAT YOU STUPID ND YOU STILL IN HIGH SCHOOL OR YOUR SHIT BUDGET WONT ALLOW TO BULD A CAR ND GRADUATE AT THE SAME TIME .... WHICH IS IT CHING ALING CHANGE MOTHER FUCKER ..... HOLLA WIT YA BROKE ASS FOO


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 14 2010, 12:38 PM~18564086
> *yo brick house,.,.wat car do u have in ur garage player,.,.
> 
> does your 64 hop,.,.?,.,.
> 
> hows the scene up in dallas my brother stays out in forthworth texas
> 
> havnt gone out there but will someday ,..,.
> 
> so player let me get this right,.,.u a sophmore in high school and you have a 64 rag,.,.or did u mean graduate college,.,.?,.,.
> 
> any way not tryin to talk shit or anything like that player,.
> 
> nothin but lowridin shit over here player
> *


 TY HOMIE ,,,, LIL FUCK MAD AND SHIT ,,LMAO ... NO MILITARY SERVICE HERE HOMIE . JUST ME IN THE STICKS LMFAO


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Sep 14 2010, 08:52 AM~18562960
> *in reply to:
> WHY WOULD ANYONE ARGUE WITH THIS KID . yes "kid" YOU SAID IT YOURSELF , WHEN I GRADUATE
> 
> kid you idiot i'm 35 years old I've been doing this since 93 been going to school off an on for years just now getting my degree so what the fuck you talking about?? I've been riding before your bitch ass was even driving!!!
> 
> in reply to:
> SHIT DIRTY GOT HELLA WORK ON HIS 66 .  SHIT REGARDLESS IF ITS A TWO DOOR HIS PAINT JOB IS SPANKIN YOUR 64 "RAGTOPS" ASS . THE WHEELS , YES THEY ARE GIVIN THAT ASS A SPANKIN ALSO .. HATE TO SEE THE SETUP AND UNDERCARRIAGE .... TRUTH IS , YEA YOU GOT A RAGTOP 64 BASE MODEL ..... NO SS , NO POWER WINDOWS , NO NOTHING , JUST A RAG . YES ITS NICE . BUT HOMIE ITS LIFTED AND WHAT ELSE ? SOME CHROME SPOKES ? AHHHHHH SHIT HOMIE IS ROLLLLIINNNN
> 
> hella work what some ugly ass boat paint and wheels and a lil chrome are you serious hella work??? And you think that paint is tight my friend you obviously have no standards either, and yea its a non ss, if your into having all the fucking options thats cool but is not my thing, I'm not an option collector....homie has cheddar cheese spokes that shit is nasty homie..and as far as rollin I would rather be in my situation than rollin a four door and thats the truth ruth!!
> 
> in reply to:
> NAH . FUCK IT, ITS LIKE THIS AND IMA SAY IT AGAIN AND IF ANYONE DONT LIKE IT YOU CAN EAT A DICK ...... ITS NOT WHAT YOU GOT ITS HOW THE FUCK YOU BUILD WHAT YOU GOT ....ITS THE HEART AND PASSION AND DETERMINATION TO KILL IT
> 
> thats a lame ass excuse for building a piece of shit, its call no class and no standards if you dont like that you go eat a dick its my opinion pussy you cant deal with that than go fuck yourself..there are many clubs across the country who dont allow four doors in there club are they all fucked up too?? Or is it only you fucks fron north carolina?? you fools want to get all but hurt cuz I think four doors are pieces of shit well than I guess you'll stay butt hurt cuz that shit aint changing anytime soon..
> 
> in reply to:
> 2 DOOR 4 DOOR 3 DOOR NO DOORS . I DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT THAT , ITS WHAT THAT MOTHER FUCKER LOOKS LIKE AND HOW IT MAKES YOU FEEL THE FIRST TIME YOU ROLL THAT MOTHER FUCKER DOWN THE ROAD . BUMP ALL THIS BULLSHIT BICKERING ...
> 
> well than why you in here bumping your gums too than fool, was noone bickering until these fools started talking shit, I'm sure your all serviceman and maybe that explains you all tripping over the chance you suck your homeboys dick, seems like all his boyfriends came to his rescue..
> 
> in reply to:
> HELL I HAD A FOUR DOOR IMPALA NO POST . 1962 . WITH 60 K ORIGINAL MILES , BOUGHT FROM A LIL OLD LADY HERE IN MY TOWN . STILL HAD THE FUCKIN PLASTIC ON THE SEATS , CLOCK WORKED RADIO WORKED . SHIT WAS ALMOST FACTORY NEW .. AND THA BITCH WAS CLEAN .. DID I GIVE A FUCK WHAT PPL SAID ABOUT THE DOORS . HELL NAW CAUSE THAT BITCH WAS CLEAN . THING IS MANY MANY MEN WILL GIVE THERE GANGSTA ATTITUDE AND SHITTY CHILD LIKE COMMENTS ON THE WEB . BUT WHAT WILLL THEY REALLY SAY IN PERSON AT A SHOW ? EH ?  . . ME ? I HATE TO PUT A FEW OF THE KIDS IN TIME OUT .  ...
> 
> I dont give a fuck about what you had fool, what you giving me your life history for? it makes sense now why youre so butt hurt now since you fucked up too by buying one, I aint giving no gangsta attitude boy where have I done that?? Shitty child comments it just a fact that all the four doors have disappeared and the ones that havent are being restored and then the people that own them want a fortune for a car that isnt worth shit...it doesnt really bother me I was just fucking around when this whole thing started then these fools start bumpin and they dont have shit either...its rediculous...and as far as time out who is the one being the e-thug? Talking like your bad and shit Ive been respectful until you fools wanted to take it there...Im sure you guys have all kinds of anger issues from being military but dont take it out on me homie..
> 
> in reply to:
> BEFORE IT GETS TWISTED THIS WAS NOT DIRECTED TO ANYONE SPECIFIC  ....    NEXT GD CAR I BUY WILL BE A FOUR DOOR JUST CAUSE OF ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN ... ME AND MY TWO YR OLD LIL BOY WENT ROLLIN TODAY AND I WILL SAY THIS ... IT IS A BITCH GETTIN MY LIL MAN OUT OF THE CAR SEAT IN MY TWO DOOR , ESP WHEN IM HOLDIN THE SEAT FOWARD ... SOMETIMES I SURE WOULDNT MIND A FOUR DOOR .  " FUCK IT "
> 
> so you gonna go buy a 4 door just cause of this thread, lol, damn you so full of shit it aint even funny...plain and simple you just trying to help a homie out so thats what this is really all about, fuck it buy it if you want a buy aint noone holding you back but once again I wouldnt drop a cent in one of those unless I needed the front clip..fuck it buy a bucket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and why were on the subject of bought riders you the main one fool look at your riding someone elses work should be ashamed of yourself, but at least you got out of that four door oh and love those wings on your chest I guess you were navy too looking like a young fred sanford and shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and I'm done fucking with you too, cuz you aint building shit your damn self trading out so you dont have to do the work, lame ass *****!
> *


bwahahahahahahahahhahaha

I just remembered why your so mad....
get over it toots  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500574


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 14 2010, 02:58 PM~18566892
> *TY HOMIE ,,,, LIL FUCK MAD AND SHIT ,,LMAO ... NO MILITARY SERVICE HERE HOMIE . JUST ME IN THE STICKS LMFAO
> *



damn player u using a wireless keyboard or u on ur phone posting comments,.,.

shits kinda hard to read hahaha,.,.fucc it ,..,

some people be on da funny shit,.,.


----------



## SCdroptop64

OH NOOOOO HE DIDNT ,,, TWO SNAPS DOWN FOR HIM ..... HE BROKE OUT THE N WORD ....AND CALLED ME SANFORD AND SON ... SIT LAST I CHECKED IM WHITE ... WELL HE ACTUALLY MAYBE 35 AND STILL IN GRADE SCHOOL CAUSE BITCH CANT TELL COLORS ..... ORRRRR . MUH FUCKA GOT BOTH HIS EYES POPPED AND SWOLLEN SHUT FOR TALKIN SO MUCH SHIT AND ASSUMES IM BLACK .....


 LAY IT LOW LETS TALK A POLL..... WHICH IS IT ... DUMB IDIOT THAT CANT TELL COLORS ... OR A PUNK ASS WHO HAS SWOLLEN EYES CAUSE SOMEONE POPPED HIM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCdroptop64

TWO SNAPS DOWN FOR YOUR BITCH ASS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn. I was out ridding master while you'll e fighting. Hahahaha


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 14 2010, 06:00 PM~18567370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE 2 DOOR


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 14 2010, 07:00 PM~18567370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shits hot homie , i like it .... peepin those spokes . new ? ... becareful lol bitchhouse is gonna have some meannnnnn things to say for posting this pic ..lmao :biggrin: 
idgaf , shit looks good man .. keep pushing that 4 door


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 14 2010, 04:00 PM~18567370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On the real jay. I hope you keep that peanut butta interior and loose that chrome gas door!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> NICE 2 DOOR


Thanks that's the only kind of car I will drive........................... :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 14 2010, 06:32 PM~18567630
> *shits hot homie , i like it .... peepin those spokes  . new ?    ... becareful lol bitchhouse is gonna have some meannnnnn things to say for posting this pic ..lmao :biggrin:
> idgaf , shit looks good man .. keep pushing that 4 door
> *


Thanks brother......put the new gas tank on.............done some other things.........waited on a fuel pump all day got it after 6 and wrong one.................


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 14 2010, 06:51 PM~18567805
> *On the real jay. I hope you keep that peanut butta interior and loose that chrome gas door!
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

4 doors and 4 pumps....................... :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 14 2010, 05:15 PM~18567991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 doors and 4 pumps....................... :0
> *


Now get rid that death switch box too! impala switch panel . 4 on the dash. :biggrin: Use the switches out the box and cord. keep the rest for spares,,


----------



## illstorm

> *aphustle
> post Today, 01:27 PM
> 
> lol,.,.,.man yall be killing me with these lil faces,.,.
> 
> :0 :0  :0  .,,.lol *


4 Real :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 14 2010, 08:44 PM~18570169
> *4 Real  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10

*I hope to be postn some more pics of my ride soon. 
Im jus waitn on some parts to come in the mail  *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## illstorm

A lil low rod 4 door action


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## sixtreywit4

*NICE*


----------



## RiddinglowCR

Hey! Do your thing. Love your ride. Apart from all 4dr, 2dr are the same to me i like them all. But hook your shit up. I'll be waiting for the finish on yours.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 15 2010, 02:45 PM~18575756
> *Hey! Do your thing. Love your ride. Apart from all 4dr, 2dr are the same to me i like them all. But hook your shit up. I'll be waiting for the finish on yours.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 15 2010, 01:06 PM~18575895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Nice ride bruh...  *


----------



## RiddinglowCR

Looking Good!!! Keep it coming! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadow11

I dont know y there is so much hate on 4 doors i think my boys 4 door looks better than most 2 doors.


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Sep 15 2010, 08:10 PM~18577713
> *I dont know y there is so much hate on 4 doors i think my boys 4 door looks better than most 2 doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 gawd dayummmmmm...... that mother fucker is clean and nasty ........ if anyone says they wouldnt drive that mutha fucka cause of the doors they are full of SHIT ....


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 15 2010, 07:17 PM~18577762
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0    gawd dayummmmmm......  that mother fucker is clean and nasty ........ if anyone says they wouldnt drive that mutha fucka cause of the doors they are full of SHIT ....
> *


I must say!!! :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Edge 62

This BRICKHOUSE dude has lost his damn mind . Dude would diff get his wig split talking all that crazy shit around here. So you need to check yo self homie before you end up checked


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 15 2010, 04:42 PM~18576666
> *Nice ride bruh...
> *


Thanks homie............


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> I dont know y there is so much hate on 4 doors i think my boys 4 door looks better than most 2 doors.


That bitch is clean........................


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Top of the morning.. :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Sep 15 2010, 07:10 PM~18577713
> *I dont know y there is so much hate on 4 doors i think my boys 4 door looks better than most 2 doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNOW THAT CAR, THINK IT WAS OWNED BY ONE OF MY BOYS BEFORE FROM JACKSONVILLE. OR THEY HAVE THE SAME HYDRAULIC TRUNK.


NOPE WRONG COLOR


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 16 2010, 07:58 AM~18581602
> *I KNOW THAT CAR, THINK IT WAS OWNED BY ONE OF MY BOYS BEFORE FROM JACKSONVILLE.  OR THEY HAVE THE SAME HYDRAULIC TRUNK.
> NOPE WRONG COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: ugly ass six fo


----------



## illstorm

> *William Murderface  Today, 09:18
> :uh:ugly ass six fo*


It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than
to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.






By the way 








thats a tray. But u knew that. I'm sure it was just a spelling error.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Aug 5 2010, 04:19 PM~18238781
> *it dont matter what other people think it's your money and your car. but it is true about 2 door more respected. but why would you want to be like everyone else. i got a 64 four door impala w juice and my wife has a 62 four door no post impala i get plenty of complimates about both.  ttt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> I dont know y there is so much hate on 4 doors i think my boys 4 door looks better than most 2 doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That bitch is clean........................
Click to expand...

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm

> *William Murderface  Today, 09:18
> :uh:ugly ass six fo*


It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than
to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.






By the way 








thats a trey. But u knew that. I'm sure it was just a spelling error. 2) :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

> *macgyver  Today, 10:15 AM
> I dont know y there is so much hate on 4 doors i think my boys 4 door looks better than most 2 doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Macgyver you R absolutely unequivocally 100% correct. A whole lot of 2 doors can't park next The baby blue trey. Living it up bring them out


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 16 2010, 09:09 AM~18581914
> *It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than
> to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.
> By the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a tray. But u knew that. I'm sure it was just a spelling error.
> *


MAN HE HAS NO CLUE WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT


----------



## illstorm

4 real Big Dirty. It's a shame at 61 post dude has already made himself irrelevant.That 63 is real fresh! Kinda Joe kool one 4 door baby blue with white top and one white with baby blue top. :biggrin: 

















Loving them no post.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:h5:


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 16 2010, 09:09 AM~18581914
> *It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool than
> to open one's mouth and remove all doubt.
> By the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a tray. But u knew that. I'm sure it was just a spelling error.
> *


sorry thats a six fo foh doh


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 16 2010, 02:47 PM~18584064
> *sorry thats a six fo foh doh
> *


X2


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Who cares car looks good and on ground! :cheesy:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 16 2010, 09:18 AM~18581694
> *:uh: ugly ass six fo
> *



WHAT A FUCKIN MORON ,,,,,, 64 EH ???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU ARE A REAL DUMBASS ......... THATS A HOT " 63 "


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 16 2010, 04:17 PM~18584694
> *WHAT A FUCKIN MORON ,,,,,, 64 EH ????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU ARE A REAL DUMBASS .........  THATS A HOT " 63 "
> *


look at the post. thats obviously a six foe. My dad had one, I should know


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 16 2010, 04:17 PM~18584694
> *WHAT A FUCKIN MORON ,,,,,, 64 EH ????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU ARE A REAL DUMBASS .........  THATS A HOT " 63 "
> *


its a six fo mayne
stay in school


----------



## William Murderface

two doh six fo


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 14 2010, 06:28 PM~18567124
> *TWO SNAPS DOWN FOR YOUR BITCH ASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 snaps and a twist


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Shadow11_@Sep 15 2010, 08:10 PM~18577713
> *I dont know y there is so much hate on 4 doors i think my boys 4 door looks better than most 2 doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the hardtop


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## RiddinglowCR

Let me jump on this one.. due to the angle of this pics we can tell what a 64 is due to the corner front end. The corner front end is flat as i pointed out on this 2 pics (red color) for any 64. So obviously the one with blue top is not a 64. 

Is this correct? 

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 16 2010, 06:23 PM~18585544
> *Let me jump on this one.. due to the angle of this pics we can tell what a 64 is due to the corner front end. The corner front end is flat as i pointed out on this 2 pics (red color) for any 64. So obviously the one with blue top is not a 64.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY YOU GUYS, HE IS JUST FUCKING WITH YA, TRYING TO GET EVERYONE MAD AND RILED UP.


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 16 2010, 06:23 PM~18585544
> *Let me jump on this one.. due to the angle of this pics we can tell what a 64 is due to the corner front end. The corner front end is flat as i pointed out on this 2 pics (red color) for any 64. So obviously the one with blue top is not a 64.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NO*


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 16 2010, 05:17 PM~18584694
> *WHAT A FUCKIN MORON ,,,,,, 64 EH ????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU ARE A REAL DUMBASS .........   THATS A HOT " 63 "
> *



your the fucking moron.. this is a hot " 63 "


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## flacov133

4 doors r good


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

now thats fuckin tight!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Sep 16 2010, 05:53 PM~18586008
> *your the fucking moron.. this is a hot " 63 "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





hhahahaha,.,.man thats a good one,.,.

great plates


----------



## 68impalatattooman

I like all doors................... :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 16 2010, 06:23 PM~18585544
> *Let me jump on this one.. due to the angle of this pics we can tell what a 64 is due to the corner front end. The corner front end is flat as i pointed out on this 2 pics (red color) for any 64. So obviously the one with blue top is not a 64.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I believe it would be YES! 
Just to stand on my point here is the prof:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 16 2010, 09:00 PM~18587588
> *I believe it would be YES!
> Just to stand on my point here is the prof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 17 2010, 12:00 AM~18587588
> *I believe it would be YES!
> Just to stand on my point here is the prof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



newbies.. must be a miss print.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## illstorm

> *flacov133	Posted Yesterday, 09:40 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A caddy wagon. Fresh


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Sep 16 2010, 07:53 PM~18586008
> *your the fucking moron.. this is a hot " 63 "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2
i love teh six fos


----------



## illstorm

:squint:


----------



## The Supreme Plate

2 or 4 doors doesnt matter to me as long as the ride is clean. I feel the old timers on tradition but things do change, shit remember everyone did used to roll strictly on Cragars


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

i dont hate 4 doors only on impalas unless its a wagon


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Sep 17 2010, 11:37 AM~18590688
> *i dont hate 4 doors only on impalas unless its a wagon
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 17 2010, 10:48 AM~18589905
> *x2
> i love teh six fos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats a clean sixfo fo sho.
it needs this


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Sep 17 2010, 06:56 AM~18589360
> *newbies.. must be a miss print.
> *


Found it here on Bobs impalas as well:



















When i couldn't see the back or the front end thats how i would determine if it was not a 64 due to the front end corner.


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by vertex+Sep 17 2010, 01:04 PM~18591230-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a clean sixfo fo sho.
> it needs this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RiddinglowCR_@Sep 17 2010, 02:26 PM~18591771
> *Found it here on Bobs impalas as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i couldn't see the back or the front end thats how i would determine if it was not a 64 due to the front end corner.
> *


plz stfu and gtfo
go build a donk


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 17 2010, 03:26 PM~18591771
> *Found it here on Bobs impalas as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i couldn't see the back or the front end thats how i would determine if it was not a 64 due to the front end corner.
> *




they must of gotten their information from the same place as the others. I think i am going to call bob and inform him that he has a serious miss print. That looks badd for a big company like impala bobs :thumbsdown:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 17 2010, 09:48 AM~18589905
> *x2
> i love teh six fos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x100 the ones with 2 doors


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Sep 17 2010, 12:50 PM~18591934
> *they must of gotten their information from the same place as the others. I  think i am going to call bob and inform him that he has a serious miss print. That looks badd for a big company like impala bobs  :thumbsdown:
> *


i called he said hell fix it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Mack10




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Post more 4 doorz!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 17 2010, 06:07 PM~18593945
> *:0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT


----------



## illstorm




----------



## illstorm

Exception 2 the Rule :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## richards69impala




----------



## illstorm

Cope it from another topic. Them Down under boyz 4 door kings


----------



## illstorm




----------



## illstorm

A touch of 4 door class


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Sep 18 2010, 05:17 AM~18597009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen one the other day was thinking , what if. Lol sweet!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

At the hot rod show fools hatin...............


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 18 2010, 09:40 AM~18597359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the hot rod show fools hatin...............
> *


   six fo


----------



## illstorm

> *68impalatattooman	Posted Today, 10:40 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the hot rod show fools hatin...............*


Don't sweat that dumb sh** 68impalatattooman. Dudes mad cause you were taking away all their ooh's and aw's and "dad look at that car on 3 wheels"! :wow: *coooool!!!*


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 18 2010, 10:48 AM~18597603
> *Don't sweat that dumb sh** 68impalatattooman. Dudes mad cause you were taking away all their ooh's and aw's and "dad look at that car on 3 wheels"! :wow:  coooool!!!
> *


Lol........yep that's what them fools are sayin.............


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

if i had to ride a 4 door impala it would have to be a no post 4 door


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 18 2010, 09:42 AM~18597810
> *if i had to ride a 4 door impala it would have to be a no post 4 door
> *


I know what you really ride fool! And it aint a 4 door american car either!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shit i aint lowriding it tho fool, its luxury baby!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 18 2010, 01:21 PM~18598722
> *shit i aint lowriding it tho fool, its luxury baby!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 JDM that thang!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 18 2010, 05:09 AM~18596991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exception 2 the Rule :biggrin:
> *


Damn!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Sep 18 2010, 05:17 AM~18597009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Is this a modified el dawg... :dunno: *


----------



## LatinstyleVP66

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nosad: :squint:


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Sep 18 2010, 05:25 PM~18599866
> *Is this a modified el dawg... :dunno:
> *


Fully shaved linc. Bad ass!


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 18 2010, 05:24 AM~18597017
> *Cope it from another topic. Them Down under boyz 4 door kings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep we love our 4 doors here as thats all we got, all 2 doors here have been imported.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

Heres my 4 door in the works :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 18 2010, 09:01 PM~18601135
> *Heres my 4 door in the works  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Lookin real good, the yellow pops.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Ttt! Maybe some sunday cruz pictures!


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Sep 18 2010, 09:09 PM~18601183
> *:thumbsup: Lookin real good, the yellow pops.
> *


Thanks


----------



## aphustle

man you all got me motivated to post my 4 door up,.,. :0 :0 :0


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 18 2010, 08:57 PM~18601098
> *Yep we love our 4 doors here as thats all we got, all 2 doors here have been imported.
> *



yeah that sucks man,.,.that u dont have no two doors up there,.,.

but as long as you all lowridin you doin it big homie,.,.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Sep 18 2010, 05:17 AM~18597009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that seville is bad ass if i find a clean one i would euro it out and drop it on a RWD frame.


----------



## illstorm

> *BombaAussieStyle  Yesterday, 11:57 PM
> Yep we love our 4 doors here as thats all we got, all 2 doors here have been imported.*


Imported too?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Sep 19 2010, 12:20 AM~18602152-->
> 
> 
> 
> that seville is bad ass if i find a clean one i would euro it out and drop it on a RWD frame.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought it was a linc?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-illstorm_@Sep 19 2010, 04:46 AM~18602536
> *Imported too?
> *


Australia ! Look at they name. Lots of old 4 doorz out there. And they ride them hard too!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 17 2010, 10:48 AM~18589905
> *x2
> i love teh six fos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo thats a nice fo'


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Damn everyone must have went out and got 2 doors..............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 19 2010, 05:51 PM~18605742
> *Damn everyone must have went out and got 2 doors..............
> *


Never! Why be in the box and ride same ole same ole.. so boring.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 19 2010, 06:00 PM~18605808
> *Never! Why be in the box and ride same ole same ole.. so boring.
> *



HELL NAW PLAYER YOU WRONG ON THAT, LONG AS U RIDING U DOING GREAT,.,.

out here many cats have lacs n lincs n g bodys that are same body style but we each got our own twist on it and we hit traffic hard,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 19 2010, 07:51 PM~18605742
> *Damn everyone must have went out and got 2 doors..............
> *


2 do six fos


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 18 2010, 09:40 AM~18597359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the hot rod show fools hatin...............
> *


NICE!!! Keep it coming...


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 18 2010, 07:24 AM~18597017
> *Cope it from another topic. Them Down under boyz 4 door kings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 18 2010, 11:01 PM~18601135
> *Heres my 4 door in the works  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: You have this one on projects topic?


----------



## Charrua

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 19 2010, 03:01 PM~18601135
> *Heres my 4 door in the works  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Heart & Soul :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Has it moved along any further bev?


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Sep 20 2010, 12:47 AM~18608955
> *Heart & Soul  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Has it moved along any further bev?
> *


Not much, had to postpone last weekend but got a clear weekend this week so hopefuly i'll get a bit done.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 20 2010, 12:40 AM~18608938
> *:wow: You have this one on projects topic?
> *


not yet, was thinking of starting a thread though


----------



## Charrua

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 20 2010, 06:52 PM~18608973
> *not yet, was thinking of starting a thread though
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

A lot of nice 4 dos in here.............


----------



## lowlowlow

Ya'll for real? 80s Cadillac Seville...4 door version of the Eldorado, FWD. Real pimp too, they have a special place in my heart, back when I was a kid I thought it would be cool in black on all gold 15" deep dish and lo pros :biggrin: 

Looks tight like this tho, skirts and moved lights to the bumper.



> _Originally posted by richards69impala+Sep 18 2010, 05:17 AM~18597009-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:29 PM~18600900
> *Fully shaved linc. Bad ass!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mack10_@Sep 18 2010, 05:25 PM~18599866
> *Is this a modified el dawg... :dunno:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 20 2010, 06:47 AM~18609565
> *Ya'll for real?  80s Cadillac Seville...4 door version of the Eldorado, FWD.  Real pimp too, they have a special place in my heart, back when I was a kid I thought it would be cool in black on all gold 15" deep dish and lo pros  :biggrin:
> 
> Looks tight like this tho, skirts and moved lights to the bumper.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 20 2010, 02:52 AM~18608973
> *not yet, was thinking of starting a thread though
> *


DO IT!! :biggrin:  And if so, i will be looking forward to it.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 18 2010, 09:01 PM~18601135
> *Heres my 4 door in the works  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That interior is tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I need a slide roof..


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 20 2010, 04:23 PM~18613974
> *That interior is tight! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, I wasn't sure how it was going to look but it came out great


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT


----------



## lolows




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 21 2010, 06:07 PM~18624833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *


damn 70 pages


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 21 2010, 10:03 PM~18627165
> *damn 70 pages
> *


Yep and still going...........


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 18 2010, 10:01 PM~18601135
> *Heres my 4 door in the works  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lets trade I will send you guys left hand drive dash parts and pedals for your right hand drives :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2010, 09:58 AM~18630632
> *lets trade I will send you guys left hand drive dash parts and pedals for your right hand drives :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 21 2010, 06:07 PM~18624833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 68impalatattooman

A lot of hatin going on it that 4 door club topic ................


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Lowridergame305




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 22 2010, 08:56 PM~18636247
> *A lot of hatin going on it that 4 door club topic ................
> *


Saw that... that went off the ruff!!!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2010, 10:25 PM~18637366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a nice ride.. what year if that. Honda right?


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 22 2010, 11:23 PM~18638202
> *That's a nice ride.. what year if that. Honda right?
> *


Correction: what year is that?


----------



## Lowridergame305

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 22 2010, 09:23 PM~18638202
> *That's a nice ride.. what year if that. Honda right?
> *



thanks and its a 96 honda accord


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2010, 11:36 PM~18638391
> *thanks and its a 96 honda accord
> *


Nice!, got more pics of the installs? And reinforcements that had to be done?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Lowridergame305_@Sep 22 2010, 08:25 PM~18637366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! We got some older models in nc. But I like that body style !


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Sep 18 2010, 04:17 AM~18597009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive always hated these cars but that photoshop looks pretty sweet


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 23 2010, 02:33 AM~18639770
> *ive always hated these cars but that photoshop looks pretty sweet
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Sep 23 2010, 02:33 AM~18639770
> *ive always hated these cars but that photoshop looks pretty sweet
> *


That ride is clean as hell!!


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2010, 07:58 AM~18630632
> *lets trade I will send you guys left hand drive dash parts and pedals for your right hand drives :biggrin:
> *


The only problem with that is, they put pontiac dashes in our chevs


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Sep 23 2010, 03:58 AM~18640192
> *The only problem with that is, they put pontiac dashes in our chevs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 right side lowriding! So what side is your switches on? Hahaha that would be cool over here.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 22 2010, 11:22 PM~18638184
> *Saw that... that went off the ruff!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## aphustle

:biggrin:


----------



## grant455




----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 23 2010, 04:58 AM~18640285
> *:0 right side lowriding! So what side is your switches on? Hahaha that would be cool over here.
> *


Switches will go under the dash on the drivers side, where those wires are hanging down.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Me and little one at park.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## 66since96

I am going to be honest,I love Impala's.
Love them all!
But I do not really like a 4 door as a lowrider.
I like a 4 door, original, or rodded.
I like a 2 door however.

these look nice IMO.

















This is a nice car, but doesnt sell the body style to me aswell.








but this does,


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Sep 24 2010, 03:11 PM~18652956
> *I am going to be honest,I love Impala's.
> Love them all!
> But I do not really like a 4 door as a lowrider.
> I like a 4 door, original, or rodded.
> I like a 2 door however.
> 
> these look nice IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice car, but doesnt sell the body style to me aswell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this does,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like them both...........................


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 24 2010, 01:35 PM~18653121
> *i like them both...........................
> *


Im no hater i will roll any 1 of those till the wheels fall off , im feeling blue chevy with the tucked big wheels


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Sep 18 2010, 05:17 AM~18597009
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam this VILLE is gangsta as hell all day every day !!!!!!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Sep 24 2010, 03:41 PM~18653177
> *Im no hater i will roll any 1 of those till the wheels fall off , im feeling blue chevy with the tucked big wheels
> *


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 24 2010, 04:33 PM~18653496
> *
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Who went ridding tonight?


----------



## sixtreywit4




----------



## illstorm

Old skool 4 dooring :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 24 2010, 09:45 PM~18655628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old skool 4 dooring :biggrin:
> *


Dammnnn that is old school.. what mag is that?


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 24 2010, 07:45 PM~18655628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old skool 4 dooring :biggrin:
> *


thats cool


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:wow:


----------



## SCdroptop64

IM BACK FOOOOO'S , BEEN AT THE BEACH FOR A WEEK ,,,, WHATS UP TO MY FOUR DOOR FORUM HOMIES :wave: :wave: 
70+ PAGES DAMNIT MAYNE


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 24 2010, 10:20 PM~18656810
> *IM BACK FOOOOO'S , BEEN AT THE BEACH FOR A WEEK ,,,, WHATS UP TO MY FOUR DOOR FORUM HOMIES  :wave:  :wave:
> 70+ PAGES DAMNIT MAYNE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wat up baller


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 25 2010, 12:20 AM~18656810
> *IM BACK FOOOOO'S , BEEN AT THE BEACH FOR A WEEK ,,,, WHATS UP TO MY FOUR DOOR FORUM HOMIES  :wave:  :wave:
> 70+ PAGES DAMNIT MAYNE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damnnn for a week!!! Strait balling!


:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle

clean 4 door right here


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Sep 24 2010, 10:20 PM~18656810-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM BACK FOOOOO'S , BEEN AT THE BEACH FOR A WEEK ,,,, WHATS UP TO MY FOUR DOOR FORUM HOMIES  :wave:  :wave:
> 70+ PAGES DAMNIT MAYNE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you tan!!! casper.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-aphustle_@Sep 25 2010, 12:56 PM~18659761
> *clean 4 door right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My boy traded his for 2 G bodies. Was a trip at all the shows. once he busted a hose.. Hes uses like 40ft hose per side to the front.. on 4 batts his popped up pretty good too.. easy way to cary friend and fam to lowrider show! :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

me watching ova the babies at the beach .... nah road master i dont tan alot lol .. i stay dark all year if you must know . lol was a blast yall shoulda been there lil man was getting all tha hoes


----------



## SCdroptop64

check it road master ,,,,, liilman sayin , what up ho .. i got switches in my lowlo .... wannnnaaaaa riiiiiiiiiiiiddee


----------



## SCdroptop64

went ridin to edge's house yesterday in the 64 ,,, felt good to pop a switch ,, was gone a week with the 64 here in the garage locked down like fort knox ... a week without a low lo ..


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 26 2010, 07:27 PM~18667844
> *went ridin to edge's house yesterday in the 64 ,,, felt good to pop a switch ,, was gone a week with the 64 here in the garage locked down like fort knox ...      a week without a low lo  ..
> *


 :0 

We planning a low day out ! Next spring its on. Maybe evem a winter crus down ther at myrtle!


----------



## SCdroptop64

they have a winter cruise every year at mb .... dropjaw mag .... hell i been on the cover of their internet mag the past 4 years with shit i built .... its the third week in feburary ,,, my birthday weekend ... lemonade and everclear .. you should come , the 64 is making its debut this comin feb


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 26 2010, 07:35 PM~18667919
> *they have a winter cruise every year at mb .... dropjaw mag .... hell i been on the cover of their internet mag the past 4 years with shit i built .... its the third week in feburary ,,, my birthday weekend ... lemonade and everclear .. you should come , the 64 is making its debut this comin feb
> *


Ya i know so have I . Thats my expo ass up on 07 flyer. i be damned if it rains every year too!! lol..


----------



## SCdroptop64

you seen that blue chopper four years ago on the cover ,,, then the flat black chopper on the cover and my rat rod 64 been on the cover .


----------



## SCdroptop64

gd .. im tellin you people bout these four door prices ,,, check this out ... a 19,000 dollar parts car "as yall say " shit is high but look damn good im my opinion 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 26 2010, 09:42 PM~18667990
> *gd .. im tellin you people bout these four door prices ,,, check this out ... a 19,000 dollar parts car "as yall say "  shit is high but look damn good im my opinion
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


Thats what im talking about!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 5 2010, 03:17 PM~18238219
> *Build what u wanna. A clean ass car is a clean ass car regardless.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SCdroptop64

TTT


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 26 2010, 09:25 PM~18667822
> *check it road master ,,,,, liilman sayin , what up ho .. i got switches in my lowlo .... wannnnaaaaa riiiiiiiiiiiiddee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I can relay... my little girl be attracting them like a magnet :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 25 2010, 02:56 PM~18659761
> *clean 4 door right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wish i had me one of those!! :wow:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 27 2010, 02:34 PM~18673444
> *Wish i had me one of those!!  :wow:
> *


Look around I always see them listed for pretty damn cheap. THere was one on Ebay for like 3-4 grand I think.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18673606
> *Look around I always see them listed for pretty damn cheap.  THere was one on Ebay for like 3-4 grand I think.
> *


 :wow: Like that!! I'll be looking that up!..


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 27 2010, 03:24 PM~18673893
> *:wow:  Like that!! I'll be looking that up!..
> *


:yes:
it was a lil older model, but was clean as hell.

I member when I posted it, a couple other people posted similar ones in their area for around the same price.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Sep 27 2010, 03:29 PM~18673938
> *:yes:
> it was a lil older model, but was clean as hell.
> 
> I member when I posted it, a couple other people posted similar ones in their area for around the same price.
> *



 Thanks for the 411....


----------



## 68impalatattooman

whats up my brothers with 4 doors and 2 doors!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 27 2010, 12:34 PM~18673444
> *Wish i had me one of those!!  :wow:
> *



:biggrin: 

my boy has one wit 26" telescopics in the rear and it is pretty cool


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 27 2010, 03:44 PM~18674068
> *whats up my brothers with 4 doors and 2 doors!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


Chilling...


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 27 2010, 04:54 PM~18674630
> *:biggrin:
> 
> my boy has one wit 26" telescopics in the rear and it is pretty cool
> *


Any pics?


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 27 2010, 04:58 PM~18674674
> *Chilling...
> *


raining like a mofo here...no 4 door riding here


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 27 2010, 05:36 PM~18674957
> *raining like a mofo here...no 4 door riding here
> *


Ur not alone on that one!... :angry:


----------



## SCdroptop64

shit brothers , imagine being in my shoes .. was atthe beach with sunny weather 90+ all week with no rain and came back to this SHIT . chilly weather and raining .. WHAT THE FUCK with this weather ... AYE HOMIE also check local funeral homes for the limos .. they always buyin new ones .... shit homie , juice a hurse lmfao


----------



## lolows




----------



## SCdroptop64

yeah yeahhhhhhhh yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RiddinglowCR

I dont mind the chilly weather, but the rain :nono: rather have chilly weather then hot :biggrin: . Here its clear in the morning and them raining all afternoon, HATE IT :angry: 

But coming from a hot spot to the cold, must really suck.. :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 27 2010, 06:38 PM~18675490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Clean!!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 27 2010, 06:41 PM~18675536
> *yeah yeahhhhhhhh yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: way too far out there... thats crossing more then a limit. :biggrin:


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 27 2010, 04:49 PM~18675610
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Clean!!
> *


thanx bro


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 27 2010, 08:05 PM~18675721
> *:nono: way too far out there... thats crossing more then a limit.  :biggrin:
> *


shit id pimp a hearse


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Sep 27 2010, 04:41 PM~18675536-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeahhhhhhhh yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Parts cars! That last one just garbage!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCdroptop64_@Sep 27 2010, 05:08 PM~18675752
> *shit id pimp a hearse
> *


Some one should slap you!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 27 2010, 07:08 PM~18675752
> *shit id pimp a hearse
> *


That would have to depend a lot on the model and the year, because not all would look good pimped up.


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## lunatic

how about a 8 door?


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 27 2010, 07:08 PM~18675752
> *shit id pimp a hearse
> *


Well after seen a few sorts i can see one hooked up will look just right... lowlow. 











Mostly with one of these next to ya all day :biggrin: 



















That would be a crazy project to do but not impossible.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 27 2010, 07:50 PM~18677256
> *Well after seen a few sorts i can see one hooked up will look just right... lowlow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly with one of these next to ya all day  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a crazy project to do but not impossible.
> *


 :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 27 2010, 04:38 PM~18675490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats a cleen lookin 4 dr


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 27 2010, 01:44 PM~18674068
> *whats up my brothers with 4 doors and 2 doors!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 27 2010, 07:08 PM~18675745
> *thanx bro
> *


Got some more?


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Sep 27 2010, 08:16 PM~18677544
> *Now thats a cleen lookin 4 dr
> *


thanx homboy :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 27 2010, 06:38 PM~18675490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Got more pics?


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 28 2010, 01:14 PM~18682890
> *Got more pics?
> *


yes i do


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

another day of rain. So in the garage working on my 4door.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 28 2010, 06:11 PM~18684715
> *yes i do
> *


What's up brother............


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 28 2010, 01:14 PM~18682890
> *Got more pics?
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 27 2010, 07:41 PM~18675536
> *yeah yeahhhhhhhh yeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




the last one garbage ????? lol yea its different but naw man .. that was built by lordz of kustomz ... rea deal builders ..... check them out ..... lordzofkustomz.com straight from LA ... real deal g shit


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 28 2010, 05:28 PM~18685510
> *What's up brother............
> *


waz sup bro wat u been up too


----------



## sixtreywit4




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18685564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep it coming!!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18685569
> *the last one garbage ?????  lol yea its different but naw man .. that was built by lordz of kustomz ... rea deal builders ..... check them out ..... lordzofkustomz.com    straight from LA ... real deal g shit
> *


[/B]DAMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!

They got some crazy shit going on!!! That shit takes skills.  FUCK!! Very COOL stuff. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 28 2010, 05:55 PM~18685755
> *Nice!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Keep it coming!!
> *


thanx bro its my lil project


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 28 2010, 09:17 PM~18685962
> DAMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They got some crazy shit going on!!! That shit takes skills.   FUCK!! Very COOL stuff.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]


those mother fuckers a SICK for real


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 28 2010, 08:26 PM~18686046
> *thanx bro its my lil project
> *


Wish you nothing but the best!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 815moto

Four doors are the shit. All the ones I bump into are solid. TTT for 4 doors. :biggrin: 

























/








































































:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 



































































































:thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18686789
> *Four doors are the shit. All the ones I bump into are solid. TTT for 4 doors. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /
> :angel: :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



oh man u had me at first,.,.i thought u were going to bring that back to life,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR




----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## illstorm

> *815moto  Posted Yesterday, 10:34 PM
> Four doors are the shit. All the ones I bump into are solid. TTT for 4 doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam homie looks like u restoring a parts car. Based on all whats left of the parts car


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 29 2010, 08:21 AM~18690813
> *Dam homie looks like u restoring a parts car. Based on all whats left of the parts car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## illstorm

> *68impalatattooman  Today, 10:09 AM
> :wow:    *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 28 2010, 07:36 PM~18685590
> *waz sup bro wat u been up too
> *


working on this 4 door ..... :cheesy:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18686789
> *Four doors are the shit. All the ones I bump into are solid. TTT for 4 doors. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /
> :angel: :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 29 2010, 12:46 PM~18692492
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


for someone to hate 4 doors you stay in here alot


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 11:04 AM~18692606
> *for someone to hate 4 doors you stay in here alot
> *


actually it's my first comment in this topic retard :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 29 2010, 01:27 PM~18692730
> *actually it's my first comment in this topic retard  :uh:
> *


well retard you are all in the other 4 door topics fool...............grow up and get a life..... :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 29 2010, 01:27 PM~18692730
> *actually it's my first comment in this topic retard  :uh:
> *


and no matter how much shit you talk about 4 doors the only person looking like a RETARD is you........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 11:38 AM~18692773
> *and no matter how much shit you talk about 4 doors the only person looking like a RETARD is you........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you can't get rid of me, the truth hurts and you know it. 4 doors are parts cars. step up your game


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18692796
> *you can't get rid of me, the truth hurts and you know it. 4 doors are parts cars. step up your game
> *


i dont care if you stay or go...but your the one looking like a fool talking shit in a 4 door topic........bla bla bla parts car...whatever......see.....a fool


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18692796
> *you can't get rid of me, the truth hurts and you know it. 4 doors are parts cars. step up your game
> *


this fool dont even have a car...go back to off topic.......and talk your shit over there .....RETARD................. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 11:45 AM~18692834
> *this fool dont even have a car...go back to off topic.......and talk your shit over there .....RETARD................. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Come on Jason! Really. Let's not stoop!


----------



## Mack10

:biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Sep 27 2010, 07:37 PM~18677120
> *how about a 8 door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*WTF :wow: *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 29 2010, 02:06 PM~18693005
> *Come on Jason! Really. Let's not stoop!
> *


and you one to talk...................... :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 02:27 PM~18693202
> *and you one to talk...................... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 28 2010, 05:34 PM~18685564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Like the ride but that thing in the window gotta go....Go Redskins*


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 10:42 AM~18692464
> *working on this 4 door ..... :cheesy:
> *


orale lol me too bro lol


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 29 2010, 02:38 PM~18693279
> *orale lol me too bro lol
> *


there some haters in here so watch out...... :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 01:45 PM~18692834
> *this fool dont even have a car...go back to off topic.......and talk your shit over there .....RETARD................. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: Like that!??


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 12:41 PM~18693297
> *there some haters in here so watch out...... :biggrin:
> *


i see that bro i dnt give a fuk lol


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 29 2010, 03:16 PM~18693565
> *:wow: Like that!??
> *


si


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 29 2010, 03:24 PM~18693633
> *i see that bro i dnt give a fuk lol
> *


me either its just bs......


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 01:38 PM~18692773
> *and no matter how much shit you talk about 4 doors the only person looking like a RETARD is you........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

are you 4 door **** done circle jerking each other yet ?


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 29 2010, 04:05 PM~18693987
> *are you 4 door **** done circle jerking each other yet ?
> *


naaaa but your sister is........................................ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 12:28 PM~18693206
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Quoting ones self is bad!


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 04:49 PM~18694304
> *naaaa but your sister is........................................ :0  :biggrin:
> *


Actually his mom and his sister are over at my house tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## bigg_E

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 08:06 AM~18690582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: TTT for bubble caprice 4 DOOR!


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 01:39 PM~18693760
> *me either its just bs......
> *


they just lil fukin kids they need to grow up :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## SCdroptop64

another four door hater ? wtf


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 29 2010, 07:35 PM~18695141
> *Actually his mom and his sister are over at my house tonight. :biggrin:
> *


on the real i heard his mom does ass to mouth :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 29 2010, 05:25 PM~18695472
> *on the real i heard his mom does ass to mouth  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :0


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 29 2010, 07:25 PM~18695472
> *on the real i heard his mom does ass to mouth  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


We call that "ATM"


----------



## SCdroptop64

i call it " she like the sexual chocolate covered banana :roflmao: and she still likes all my homies four doors lmfao


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 29 2010, 06:35 PM~18695141
> *Actually his mom and his sister are over at my house tonight. :biggrin:
> *


Damn your a lucky man his mom has a fat ass sister has buck teeth.............


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Sep 29 2010, 06:18 PM~18694991
> *Quoting ones self is bad!
> *


Naaaaa I'm all good


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Sep 29 2010, 07:09 PM~18695387
> *they just lil fukin kids they need to grow up :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


X 4 doors


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 29 2010, 07:22 PM~18695456
> *another four door hater ? wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need to ride down homie local hot rod show....................saturday


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 29 2010, 07:25 PM~18695472
> *on the real i heard his mom does ass to mouth  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 29 2010, 07:59 PM~18695718
> *We call that "ATM"
> *


 :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 09:20 PM~18695845
> *You need to ride down homie local hot rod show....................saturday
> *


where is that homie ?? if its past charlotte i cant dig it


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 29 2010, 08:08 PM~18695764
> *i call it " she like the sexual chocolate covered  banana :roflmao:  and she still likes all my homies four doors  lmfao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 29 2010, 08:23 PM~18695870
> *where is that homie ?? if its past charlotte i cant dig it
> *


I'm down i-95 on the nc/va line............I'm 4 hours from charlotte


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 09:26 PM~18695895
> *I'm down i-95 on the nc/va line............I'm 4 hours from charlotte
> *



good gawd homie , you like alost 6 hours from me ..... damn man


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 29 2010, 08:28 PM~18695919
> *good gawd homie , you like alost 6 hours from me ..... damn man
> *


Damn thought I would invite........hate to be the only low.......lol


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 29 2010, 09:34 PM~18695972
> *Damn thought I would invite........hate to be the only low.......lol
> *


word i feel ya , thanks though ..check in to drop jaw mag .com .... they have a bangin ass show every feburary .. round the 3rd week ..... ive been goin for the past 4 years .... you should try to make it down this comin feb ..... we have bout a 20 ppl crew who roll down .... we always stay at the wayfarer on like 6th ave on the strip and its a 24 hour party


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 29 2010, 08:50 PM~18696116
> *word i feel ya , thanks though ..check in to drop jaw mag .com .... they have a bangin ass show every feburary .. round the 3rd week ..... ive been goin for the past 4 years .... you should try to make it down this comin feb ..... we have bout a 20 ppl crew who roll down .... we always stay at the wayfarer on like 6th ave on the strip and its a 24 hour party
> *


Cool shoot me some more info and count me in..........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 29 2010, 06:28 PM~18695919
> *good gawd homie , you like alost 6 hours from me ..... damn man
> *


I'm the two hour mark to his house! Lol


----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT* for my 4 doors.... 

   
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## William Murderface

this topic needs more 2 doors


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Sep 29 2010, 10:38 PM~18697970
> *this topic needs more 2 doors
> *


Alot of good parts cars in this bitch


----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT for my 4 doors...*

Jealousy if a MF now a days :biggrin: cant blame a man when he is looking good with them 4 doors uffin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 29 2010, 10:44 PM~18698025
> *TTT for my 4 doors...
> 
> Jealousy if a MF now a days  :biggrin: cant blame a man when he is looking good with them 4 doors  uffin:
> *


Im so jealous lol :uh:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 29 2010, 11:44 PM~18698025
> *TTT for my 4 doors...
> 
> Jealousy if a MF now a days  :biggrin: cant blame a man when he is looking good with them 4 doors  uffin:
> *



Jajajaja.... Let me say this again!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
:nicoderm:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18698076
> *Jajajaja.... Let me say this again!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> :nicoderm:
> *


hahah i think u got a 4 door just to piss people off,.,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 29 2010, 06:28 PM~18695919
> *good gawd homie , you like alost 6 hours from me ..... damn man
> *



thats not that bad.,.well if you ridin by yourself yeah that may be a boring bumby ride,.,.

but when u ina train its of the hook,.,.

rollin on 13's with 14 batteries n wrapped frames and u look behind u n see nothin but lolos,.,.then the 6 hour drive aint that bad,..

from my location to las vegas its bout 6-8 hours and we be rollin,.,.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 29 2010, 04:35 PM~18695141
> *Actually his mom and his sister are over at my house tonight. :biggrin:
> *


be my guest, my moms old as fuck, my sisters probably got herpes have a good time brah :wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 30 2010, 03:20 AM~18699112
> *be my guest, my moms old as fuck, my sisters probably got herpes have a good time brah  :wow:
> *


We love dirty girls and 4 doors...............


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 11:46 PM~18698042
> *Im so jealous lol :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 29 2010, 11:40 PM~18697997
> *Alot of good parts cars in this bitch
> *


I didn't see any pics of your ride anywhere?.......................


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 30 2010, 04:45 AM~18699310
> *I didn't see any pics of your ride anywhere?.......................
> *


Look harder


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Sep 30 2010, 12:21 AM~18698951-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats not that bad.,.well if you ridin by yourself yeah that may be a boring bumby ride,.,.
> 
> but when u ina train its of the hook,.,.
> 
> rollin on 13's with 14 batteries n wrapped frames and u look behind u n see nothin but lolos,.,.then the 6 hour drive aint that bad,..
> 
> from my location to las vegas its bout 6-8 hours and we be rollin,.,.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-509Rider_@Sep 30 2010, 09:19 AM~18700770
> *Look harder
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Sep 30 2010, 11:19 AM~18700770
> *Look harder
> *


QUOTE(509Rider @ Sep 29 2010, 11:40 PM) 
Alot of good parts cars in this bitch


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Sep 30 2010, 03:20 AM~18699112
> *be my guest, my moms old as fuck, my sisters probably got herpes have a good time brah  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 06:02 PM~18238649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the matte black. Looks good.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 30 2010, 01:42 PM~18702040
> *I like the matte black. Looks good.
> *


x 2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 30 2010, 03:38 PM~18703215
> *x 2  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 30 2010, 04:42 PM~18703252
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


aye homie , go to dropjawmag.com , go to 2010 show coverage , click on feburary show at myrtle beach and browse the pics ... click on show pics in the heading and look for my flat black and lime green rat rod ... let me know what you think bout that show


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 30 2010, 03:42 PM~18703252
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


What up bro!!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Sep 30 2010, 05:42 AM~18699307
> *We love dirty girls and 4 doors...............
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Sep 30 2010, 02:18 AM~18698945
> *hahah i think u got a 4 door just to piss people off,.,.,.
> *



:biggrin: Actually I do have a 64 and its a 4 door and *PROUD OF IT!!*  But no post yet!. I will open my project topic soon -I hope.... If all works out well I will be ridding deep just like all the rest of those clean ass 4 doors... uffin: 

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 30 2010, 05:51 PM~18704311
> *aye homie , go to dropjawmag.com ,  go to 2010 show coverage , click on feburary show at myrtle beach and browse the pics ... click on show pics in the heading and look for my flat black and lime green rat rod ... let me know what you think bout that show
> *


Cool homie ill check it out


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Sep 30 2010, 10:39 PM~18706788
> *:biggrin: Actually I do have a 64 and its a 4 door and PROUD OF IT!!  But no post yet!. I will open my project topic soon -I hope.... If all works out well I will be ridding deep just like all the rest of those clean ass 4 doors...  uffin:
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Sep 30 2010, 05:51 PM~18704311
> *aye homie , go to dropjawmag.com ,  go to 2010 show coverage , click on feburary show at myrtle beach and browse the pics ... click on show pics in the heading and look for my flat black and lime green rat rod ... let me know what you think bout that show
> *


Found it... :biggrin: 
Looking good.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 1 2010, 08:40 AM~18709776
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 1 2010, 02:33 PM~18711951
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up brother....im glad the rain stop here......................... :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 1 2010, 12:39 PM~18711993
> *whats up brother....im glad the rain stop here......................... :biggrin:
> *



was raing like a motha fuccer here yesterday.,.,.now its hot as fucc,..

ima walk to the beach now

laterz,.

:biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 1 2010, 02:55 PM~18712118
> *was raing like a motha fuccer here yesterday.,.,.now its hot as fucc,..
> 
> ima walk to the beach now
> 
> laterz,.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


its sunny here now....but no beach...................


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 1 2010, 02:39 PM~18711993
> *whats up brother....im glad the rain stop here......................... :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully it stays like that for the weekend....


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 1 2010, 02:59 PM~18712139
> *Hopefully it stays like that for the weekend....
> *


no shit got that show.......... :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 1 2010, 02:55 PM~18712118
> *was raing like a motha fuccer here yesterday.,.,.now its hot as fucc,..
> 
> ima walk to the beach now
> 
> laterz,.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Lucky you!!! :angry:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 1 2010, 02:59 PM~18712146
> *no shit got that show.......... :biggrin:
> *


True that... :biggrin: :x:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 1 2010, 03:03 PM~18712171
> *True that...  :biggrin:  :x:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle

4 door ROLLERZ


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 1 2010, 03:11 PM~18712234
> *4 door ROLLERZ
> *


 :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

wut up 4 door FAM :wave: :wave: ,,,,,, we on the east coast should if possible kill the drop jaw show this comin FEB with our juiced rides , all meet up on like thursday or early friday mornin and all ride in together ,,, have like a east coast meet up and hit drop jaw show together "WHO THE FUCK IS DOWNNNNNNN " we allready have the hotel we stay every year, dont care how loud we get ...... trust . we party it up ...... "SO WHOs DOWN" , THIS IS EARLY ENOUGH NOTICE TO MAKE PLANS FOR IT


----------



## SCdroptop64




----------



## Mack10

*MY BLESSING*


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 1 2010, 08:02 PM~18714429
> *wut up 4 door FAM :wave:  :wave: ,,,,,, we on the east coast should if possible kill the drop jaw show this comin FEB  with our juiced rides  , all meet up on like thursday or early friday mornin and all ride in together ,,, have like a east coast meet up and hit drop jaw show together  "WHO THE FUCK IS DOWNNNNNNN "  we allready have the hotel we stay every year, dont care how loud we get ......  trust . we party it up ...... "SO WHOs DOWN"  , THIS IS EARLY ENOUGH NOTICE TO MAKE PLANS FOR IT
> *


I'm down.....


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 1 2010, 08:02 PM~18714429
> *wut up 4 door FAM :wave:  :wave: ,,,,,, we on the east coast should if possible kill the drop jaw show this comin FEB  with our juiced rides  , all meet up on like thursday or early friday mornin and all ride in together ,,, have like a east coast meet up and hit drop jaw show together  "WHO THE FUCK IS DOWNNNNNNN "  we allready have the hotel we stay every year, dont care how loud we get ......  trust . we party it up ...... "SO WHOs DOWN"  , THIS IS EARLY ENOUGH NOTICE TO MAKE PLANS FOR IT
> *


I wish i was able to... 



> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Oct 1 2010, 08:03 PM~18714433-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18714773
> *MY BLESSING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18714776
> *I'm down.....
> *


 i wish i could say the same..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18714773
> *MY BLESSING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is clean................ :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 1 2010, 10:17 PM~18715166
> *I wish i was able to...
> :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> 
> i wish i could say the same.....  :thumbsup:
> *


Where you from brother?


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 2 2010, 03:14 AM~18716787
> *That  is clean................ :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bruh


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

MY 67 FOR SALE!!!!!!


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

[/img]


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

[/img]








[/img]


----------



## 68impalatattooman

At the show will post more pics later


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

ME LOWRIDER CAR 67.......AND IS FOR SALE!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 1 2010, 10:01 PM~18714776
> *I'm down.....
> *


 word homie ,,,, pm me your number and well have to get in touch berfore then , shit mane the rooms are only like 30 bucks a night cause its off season down at the beach


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 1 2010, 10:01 PM~18714773
> *MY BLESSING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn son you got her lookin nasty ,,,, keep up the work bro ... looks fucking good


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 2 2010, 12:18 PM~18718723
> *damn son you got her lookin nasty ,,,, keep up the work bro ... looks fucking good
> *


*Already bruh :biggrin: *


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 2 2010, 04:12 PM~18718955
> *Already bruh :biggrin:
> *


 how much did that paint job and graphics hit you up for


----------



## aphustle

man yall be getting down with the60-80's 4 door lolos out in the east coast.,,.

some ones gotta do it,.,. :biggrin:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 2 2010, 02:12 PM~18719257
> *man yall be getting down with the60-80's 4 door lolos out in the east coast.,,.
> 
> some ones gotta do it,.,. :biggrin:
> *


4 doors are the new 2 door out there :cheesy:


----------



## SCdroptop64

pretty much ,,,,,, these ppl out here will rape you for a 2 door on the price ..... out fuckin rageous ...so most turn to a four door ..... but then there are few ppl out there like my buddy who started this topic , knew before he bought he wanted a four door because of the family . 3 kids says enough


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 2 2010, 02:16 PM~18718718
> *word homie ,,,, pm me your number and well have to get in touch berfore then , shit mane the rooms are only like 30 bucks a night cause its off season down at the beach
> *


Cool ill pm you my info.......


----------



## 68impalatattooman

More pics from the show


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 2 2010, 05:37 PM~18720341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics from the show
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 2 2010, 09:28 PM~18721006
> *
> *


Keep hatin clown


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 2 2010, 08:37 PM~18720341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics from the show
> *



what the hell man ,,,,,,,i was on mautofied and seen you got this bad boy up for grabs why :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 2 2010, 07:44 PM~18721108-->
> 
> 
> 
> Keep hatin clown
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one hating ! But go for a real ride and stop picking bitch pitty trophies at hot rod shows!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCdroptop64_@Oct 2 2010, 07:48 PM~18721130
> *what the hell man ,,,,,,,i was on mautofied and seen you got this bad boy up for grabs  why  :dunno:
> *


 :run:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 2 2010, 09:48 PM~18721130
> *what the hell man ,,,,,,,i was on mautofied and seen you got this bad boy up for grabs  why  :dunno:
> *


Lol all 3 of my rides are on there.....................I always keep them on there my lac was up there for over a year...........


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 2 2010, 09:54 PM~18721166
> *No one hating ! But go for a real ride and stop picking bitch pitty trophies at hot rod shows!!
> 
> :run:
> *


What the fuck are you talking about.........I go to the shows every weekend while you hide your fat ass in raleigh or behind a computer why don't you get a ride and go to a show and get a trophy.....loser


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 2 2010, 11:25 PM~18721330
> *What the fuck are you talking about.........I go to the shows every weekend while you hide your fat ass in raleigh or behind a computer why don't you get a ride and go to a show and get a trophy.....loser
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 2 2010, 08:25 PM~18721330
> *What the fuck are you talking about.........I go to the shows every weekend while you hide your fat ass in raleigh or behind a computer why don't you get a ride and go to a show and get a trophy.....loser
> *


 :uh: 

Dont act tuff !! I post up every week when I pull my car out. And do cruz inz and all. I don't need 4 topics about a 4 door I aint built to prove something either! Build a ride them open your lips , okay now' by trader joe!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 2 2010, 08:53 PM~18721474
> *:uh:
> 
> Dont act tuff !! I post up every week when I pull my car out. And do cruz inz and all.  I don't need 4 topics about a 4 door I aint built to prove something either! Build a ride them open your lips ,  okay now' by trader joe!
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 2 2010, 09:10 PM~18721575
> *
> *


Hahaha its a store here.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 2 2010, 10:53 PM~18721474
> *:uh:
> 
> Dont act tuff !! I post up every week when I pull my car out. And do cruz inz and all.  I don't need 4 topics about a 4 door I aint built to prove something either! Build a ride them open your lips ,  okay now' by trader joe!
> *


Still talking about shit you know nothin about.......and what post..........yep in off topic........you don't do shit but sit on that computer and claim what you do.......bullshit.......call me what you want jealous cllowns do.......


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 2 2010, 11:57 PM~18721925
> *Hahaha its a store here.
> *


If it was your broke ass couldn't buy shit.....I'm done with this shit........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Mods please remove this dudes 5 topics on his car! :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 3 2010, 09:52 AM~18723168
> *Mods please remove this dudes 5 topics on his car!  :uh:
> *


Mods please remove this clown talks shit to everyone in every topic...........don't have a lowrider.......and he should jump off a bridge.............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 3 2010, 08:06 AM~18723205
> *Mods please remove this clown talks shit to everyone in every topic...........don't have a lowrider.......and he should jump off a bridge.............
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 3 2010, 02:29 PM~18724193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cmon guys seriously ,,, im kool with you both but dang you guys go at it all the time and itn different rooms ..... i will say roadmaster you do fuck with him bout shit ,i think you do it to piss him off ... fuck, if it was me id just click ignore member and it wouldnt show your post  i aint got time for it .. we all homies here fuck the dumbshit and shit talkin and all ride


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 3 2010, 06:07 PM~18725461
> *cmon guys seriously ,,, im kool with you both but dang you guys go at it all the time and itn different rooms  .....  i will say roadmaster you do fuck with him bout shit ,i think you do it to piss him off ... fuck, if it was me id just click ignore member and it wouldnt show your post    i aint got time for it .. we all homies here fuck the dumbshit and shit talkin and all ride
> *


I AGREE TOTALLY. THIS COULD BE A GREAT TOPIC, AND PEOPLE NEED TO TAKE THAT SHIT TOO OFF TOPIC OR PM


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 3 2010, 09:06 AM~18723205
> *Mods please remove this clown talks shit to everyone in every topic...........don't have a lowrider.......and he should jump off a bridge.............
> *


This I will agree with


----------



## illstorm

> *BIG DIRTY Posted Today, 07:31 PM
> I AGREE TOTALLY. THIS COULD BE A GREAT TOPIC, AND PEOPLE NEED TO TAKE THAT SHIT TOO OFF TOPIC OR PM*











*HOOK LINE SINKER...........DONE!*


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 3 2010, 06:07 PM~18725461
> *cmon guys seriously ,,, im kool with you both but dang you guys go at it all the time and itn different rooms  .....  i will say roadmaster you do fuck with him bout shit ,i think you do it to piss him off ... fuck, if it was me id just click ignore member and it wouldnt show your post    i aint got time for it .. we all homies here fuck the dumbshit and shit talkin and all ride
> *


I think that's what I'm gonna do........shit I think everyone should do it.........he wants to follow me around talking shit about stuff has nothin to do with him.....its my car and if I want to show it at a lowrider,hot rod, parking lot.......that's my car......I post pics of my car and show it off...........I don't hide my ride and hide behind a computer.........


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 3 2010, 06:43 PM~18725641
> *This I will agree with
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 3 2010, 06:31 PM~18725584
> *I AGREE TOTALLY.  THIS COULD BE A GREAT TOPIC, AND PEOPLE NEED TO TAKE THAT SHIT TOO OFF TOPIC OR PM
> *


I know it make me look bad but every topic I go to he runs his mouth....... a lot.........I mean a lot of times I don't say shit........but when he crosses the line............the shit got to stop........and I'm done.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Getting chilly out there! Who rode out today. Nice clear cold afternoon.


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 4 2010, 04:23 AM~18729335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean....looks good........


----------



## Mack10




----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT*

:wave: Back! :wave:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 2 2010, 05:15 AM~18716790
> *Where you from brother?
> *


Hey bro... was out the whole weekend.. :biggrin: 

I'm from Riverside, C.A..... Right now located in Central America  where them Latin ladies are HOT!! as hell :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:naughty: :naughty:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 2 2010, 10:37 AM~18717499-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the show will post more pics later
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 2 2010, 07:37 PM~18720341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics from the show
> *


Shit bro, your ride is getting better and better... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

How did it go this weekend? All good?


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Oct 2 2010, 02:16 PM~18718718-->
> 
> 
> 
> word homie ,,,, pm me your number and well have to get in touch berfore then , shit mane the rooms are only like 30 bucks a night cause its off season down at the beach
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 2 2010, 05:14 PM~18719554
> *Cool ill pm you my info.......
> *


 :thumbsup: good luck homies :thumbsup: 

:nicoderm:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wave:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 3 2010, 06:07 PM~18725461
> *cmon guys seriously ,,, im kool with you both but dang you guys go at it all the time and itn different rooms  .....  i will say roadmaster you do fuck with him bout shit ,i think you do it to piss him off ... fuck, if it was me id just click ignore member and it wouldnt show your post    i aint got time for it .. we all homies here fuck the dumbshit and shit talkin and all ride
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66since96

:0


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 4 2010, 04:23 AM~18729335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice ride!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC+Oct 2 2010, 09:09 AM~18717138-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY 67 FOR SALE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T [email protected] 2 2010, 09:10 AM~18717140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T [email protected] 2 2010, 09:11 AM~18717144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T [email protected] 2 2010, 09:14 AM~18717154
> *[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LIL PUPP3T LC_@Oct 2 2010, 12:21 PM~18718106
> *ME LOWRIDER CAR 67.......AND IS FOR SALE!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 3 2010, 07:59 PM~18725722
> *I think that's what I'm gonna do........shit I think everyone should do it.........he wants to follow me around talking shit about stuff  has nothin to do with him.....its my car and if I want to show it at a lowrider,hot rod, parking lot.......that's my car......I post pics of my car and show it off...........I don't hide my ride  and hide behind a computer.........
> *



damn right , its your car so fuk it  do what you want with it ...


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 4 2010, 05:30 PM~18733807
> *damn right , its your car so fuk it   do what you want with it ...
> *


yep your right homie and i dont need no clown talkin shit about it either......this is all i got to say.....POST PICS OR FUCK OFF.......... :0 

ill be getting up with you on that show.......... :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT*


----------



## illstorm

Now that's saying something


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 4 2010, 08:02 PM~18734993
> *Now that's saying something
> *


 :0


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 4 2010, 06:51 PM~18735506
> *:0
> *



hahaha u too much,.,.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 4 2010, 09:21 PM~18735872
> *hahaha u too much,.,.
> *


I only speak the truth..........


----------



## SSonsupremes

4 doors are cool :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Oct 4 2010, 02:57 PM~18733545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



*Can I see the whole car.... :wow: *


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

It's like the gay pride parade up in here


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 4 2010, 11:08 PM~18737887
> *It's like the gay pride parade up in here
> *


Led by Fundi


----------



## del toro




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 4 2010, 10:10 PM~18737905
> *Led by Fundi
> *


----------



## del toro




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 4 2010, 10:08 PM~18737887-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the gay pride parade up in here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fool you aint even got a car!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-del toro_@Oct 4 2010, 10:13 PM~18737947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the pin!


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 4 2010, 04:23 AM~18729335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too many doos


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2010, 12:08 AM~18737887
> *It's like the gay pride parade up in here
> *


Well you must be curious.......because you stay in here........... :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Oct 5 2010, 12:48 AM~18738254
> *too many doos
> *


NO SHIT...........its not a 2 door...........


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT


----------



## SSonsupremes

Need 4 doors on supremes :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 1 2010, 07:01 PM~18714773
> *MY BLESSING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 i thought it was a two door :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 5 2010, 04:48 PM~18742966
> *:0  :0  :0  i thought it was a two door  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


naaa 4 all the way.................. :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by del toro+Oct 5 2010, 12:13 AM~18737947-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-del toro_@Oct 5 2010, 12:17 AM~18737983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride!!!... :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 5 2010, 07:44 AM~18739283
> *Well you must be curious.......because you stay in here........... :0
> *


Ain't that a fact!! 
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 5 2010, 05:09 PM~18743179
> *Ain't that a fact!!
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 816rider




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 5 2010, 09:36 PM~18745702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 816rider+Oct 5 2010, 09:36 PM~18745702-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Justin-Az_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18746028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet!!!!.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 816rider

:biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Oct 5 2010, 10:04 PM~18746028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 5 2010, 07:36 PM~18745702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## RiddinglowCR

:wave: back! :wave:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 6 2010, 03:07 PM~18751973
> *:wave: back! :wave:
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64

WUT UP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 04:21 PM~18752576
> *WUT UP HOMIES  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 04:21 PM~18752576
> *WUT UP HOMIES  :wave:
> *


same old brother where you been????


----------



## SCdroptop64

WELDIN BRO . HAD ME A NEW JOB LINED UP WHEN I GOT BACK FROM THE BEACH ,,, I WELD AT MICHELIN ,,, 6 AM TO 230 PM .. GRAVEY HOURS DAWG


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 02:21 PM~18752576
> *WUT UP HOMIES  :wave:
> *


How far you from fayettville NC? Next weekend benefit and low Cruz!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 05:02 PM~18752951
> *WELDIN BRO . HAD ME A NEW JOB LINED UP WHEN I GOT BACK FROM THE BEACH ,,, I WELD AT MICHELIN ,,, 6 AM TO 230 PM ..  GRAVEY HOURS DAWG
> *


thats cool homie make that money.......


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 06:09 PM~18753048
> *How far you from fayettville NC? Next weekend benefit and low Cruz!
> *


BOUT 4 HRS


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 05:17 PM~18753119
> *BOUT 4 HRS
> *


be lucky its gonna be like friday night fights up in there..................


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Oct 5 2010, 08:36 PM~18745702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by del toro_@Oct 4 2010, 11:13 PM~18737947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 03:17 PM~18753119
> *BOUT 4 HRS
> *


Well come on . We driving 3.. :biggrin: And them Kats are cool..


----------



## SCdroptop64

NAH HOMIE ILL PASS . UNLESS ITS GOT SAND WATER AND TITTS AND ASS IM NOT DRIVING THAT FAR , I HATE DRIVING ..... ONLY TO THE BEACH WILL I DRIVE THAT FAR . ... AND ILL BE TRAILERIN IT THEN


----------



## SCdroptop64

THANKS FOR THE INVITE BRO ....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Oct 6 2010, 04:14 PM~18753564-->
> 
> 
> 
> NAH HOMIE ILL PASS . UNLESS ITS GOT SAND WATER AND TITTS AND ASS IM NOT DRIVING THAT FAR , I HATE DRIVING ..... ONLY TO THE BEACH WILL I DRIVE THAT FAR . ...  AND ILL BE TRAILERIN IT THEN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 4hrs on a nice day aint shit! Hell , Only drive the car once a week or so. LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 04:15 PM~18753569
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE BRO ....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 06:14 PM~18753564
> *NAH HOMIE ILL PASS . UNLESS ITS GOT SAND WATER AND TITTS AND ASS IM NOT DRIVING THAT FAR , I HATE DRIVING ..... ONLY TO THE BEACH WILL I DRIVE THAT FAR . ...  AND ILL BE TRAILERIN IT THEN
> *


Good choice. You will be safer to stay away a lot of kats are after that clown.......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 6 2010, 05:39 PM~18754190
> *Good choice. You will be safer to stay away a lot of kats are after that clown.......
> *


Damn do you ever shut the fuck up!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT*


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 07:43 PM~18754229
> *Damn do you ever shut the fuck up!
> *


Naaaa I'm tryn to be like you........................... :biggrin: 




















NOT.....................


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 07:34 PM~18753704
> *:wow:
> 4hrs on a nice day aint shit! Hell ,  Only drive the car once a week or so. LOL
> :biggrin:
> *


BUT YOU ARE NOT DRIVING A HEAVY ASS IMPALA ON 13'S WITH SKINNY TIRES . 8 DEEP CYCLE BATTERIES AND COMPLETE FRAME AND REAR END WRAP ETHER " WITH OUT SHOCKS " HEAVY AS HELL AND THE REAR BOUNCES LIKE HELL MY ONLY OPTION IS INTERSTATED 85 AND THATS A BIG FUCKIN HELL NO WITH THAT CAR REGARDLESS OF WEATHER ...


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 09:04 PM~18755077
> *BUT YOU ARE NOT DRIVING A HEAVY ASS IMPALA ON 13'S WITH SKINNY TIRES . 8 DEEP CYCLE BATTERIES AND COMPLETE FRAME AND REAR END WRAP ETHER " WITH OUT SHOCKS " HEAVY AS HELL AND THE REAR BOUNCES LIKE HELL  MY ONLY OPTION IS INTERSTATED 85 AND THATS A BIG FUCKIN HELL NO WITH THAT CAR REGARDLESS OF WEATHER ...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 07:04 PM~18755077
> *BUT YOU ARE NOT DRIVING A HEAVY ASS IMPALA ON 13'S WITH SKINNY TIRES . 8 DEEP CYCLE BATTERIES AND COMPLETE FRAME AND REAR END WRAP ETHER " WITH OUT SHOCKS " HEAVY AS HELL AND THE REAR BOUNCES LIKE HELL  MY ONLY OPTION IS INTERSTATED 85 AND THATS A BIG FUCKIN HELL NO WITH THAT CAR REGARDLESS OF WEATHER ...
> *


Ah come on. Haha and ya I'm on a built Lt1 and did ride 13z down 85HWY. 64HWY. And to Atlanta. I got gears and axles done though lol. 100 plus every weekend ! But you got to get up this way. Every weekend the parking lots are full and like one mass Cruz in! Pump them tires up to 75psi and roll.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 6 2010, 08:04 PM~18755077
> *BUT YOU ARE NOT DRIVING A HEAVY ASS IMPALA ON 13'S WITH SKINNY TIRES . 8 DEEP CYCLE BATTERIES AND COMPLETE FRAME AND REAR END WRAP ETHER " WITH OUT SHOCKS " HEAVY AS HELL AND THE REAR BOUNCES LIKE HELL  MY ONLY OPTION IS INTERSTATED 85 AND THATS A BIG FUCKIN HELL NO WITH THAT CAR REGARDLESS OF WEATHER ...
> *


Fundi fuck has no idea what an impala drives like on the freeway cause his ass only rolls buckets


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 6 2010, 07:59 PM~18755659
> *Fundi fuck has no idea what an impala drives like on the freeway cause his ass only rolls buckets
> *


Its just a car. Damn. You ethugs are just getting stupid. And I've driven and worked on plenty!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 10:12 PM~18755789
> *Its just a car. Damn. You ethugs are just getting stupid. And I've driven and worked on plenty!
> *


 :uh: ethug he is the biggest one on this site.................


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 6 2010, 09:59 PM~18755659
> *Fundi fuck has no idea what an impala drives like on the freeway cause his ass only rolls buckets
> *


 :0


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 09:12 PM~18755789
> *Its just a car. Damn. You ethugs are just getting stupid. And I've driven and worked on plenty!
> *


Ya right, failure at life


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

ttt fo them parts cars uffin:


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 7 2010, 02:21 AM~18757535
> *ttt fo them parts cars uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Thanks for all the bumps..........


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 7 2010, 02:21 AM~18757535
> *ttt fo them parts cars uffin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 7 2010, 12:21 AM~18757535
> *ttt fo them parts cars uffin:
> *



lol,.,.good one


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 7 2010, 12:22 PM~18759559
> *lol,.,.good one
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 6 2010, 06:09 PM~18753048
> *How far you from fayettville NC? Next weekend benefit and low Cruz!
> *


anyone is welcome to come out!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 10:30 AM~18759618
> *anyone is welcome to come out!
> *


even roadmasters and 4 doors ? :cheesy:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 7 2010, 12:33 PM~18759643
> *even roadmasters and 4 doors ?  :cheesy:
> *


i wish your punk ass would be there....................


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 12:46 PM~18759748
> *i wish your punk ass would be there....................
> *


GOTTA HAVE A CAR FOR THAT. 

I THINK HE NEEDS TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE CAR, CAUSE I HAVE LOOKED AROUND, AND I STILL DO NOT SEE ANY PICTURES OF THE CAR. THE ONE PICTURE OF A 63 IMPALA THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE POSTED, BUT DID NOT SAY ANYTHING, DID NOT NOTE IT, NOTHING, I LOOK AT ALL MY PICS OF MY CAR, AND I ALWAYS ADD SOMETHING TO IT, LIKE THIS IS MY SHIT, OR SOME OTHER FUNNY THING......I SEE NOTHING. SO I CALL BULLSHIT.

I WENT BACK INTO HIS TOPICS AND POSTS SINCE BEFORE 2004, AND ALL I SEE IS SOMEONE THAT DOES NOT KNOW MUCH ABOUT CARS, OR ABOUT THE LIFESTYLE. LOOKING BACK INTO ALL THE TOPICS THAT HE HAS POSTED, I THINK HE IS ONLY GOOD FOR RUNNING HIS MOUTH.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2010, 02:03 PM~18760223
> *GOTTA HAVE A CAR FOR THAT.
> 
> I THINK HE NEEDS TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE CAR, CAUSE I HAVE LOOKED AROUND, AND I STILL DO NOT SEE ANY PICTURES OF THE CAR.  THE ONE PICTURE OF A 63 IMPALA THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE POSTED, BUT DID NOT SAY ANYTHING, DID NOT NOTE IT, NOTHING, I LOOK AT ALL MY PICS OF MY CAR, AND I ALWAYS ADD SOMETHING TO IT, LIKE THIS IS MY SHIT, OR SOME OTHER FUNNY THING......I SEE NOTHING.  SO I CALL BULLSHIT.
> 
> I WENT BACK INTO HIS TOPICS AND POSTS SINCE BEFORE 2004,  AND ALL I SEE IS SOMEONE THAT DOES NOT KNOW MUCH ABOUT CARS, OR ABOUT THE LIFESTYLE.  LOOKING BACK INTO ALL THE TOPICS THAT HE HAS POSTED, I THINK HE IS ONLY GOOD FOR RUNNING HIS MOUTH.
> *


i know right and hes in every 4 door topic there is....i looked too...i saw nothin....some off topic punk tryn to fuck up someones topic...............


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 7 2010, 01:33 PM~18759643
> *even roadmasters and 4 doors ?  :cheesy:
> *


I am a Lowrider. Not a fucking door counter.


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 01:46 PM~18759748
> *i wish your punk ass would be there....................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2010, 03:03 PM~18760223
> *GOTTA HAVE A CAR FOR THAT.
> 
> I THINK HE NEEDS TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE CAR, CAUSE I HAVE LOOKED AROUND, AND I STILL DO NOT SEE ANY PICTURES OF THE CAR.  THE ONE PICTURE OF A 63 IMPALA THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE POSTED, BUT DID NOT SAY ANYTHING, DID NOT NOTE IT, NOTHING, I LOOK AT ALL MY PICS OF MY CAR, AND I ALWAYS ADD SOMETHING TO IT, LIKE THIS IS MY SHIT, OR SOME OTHER FUNNY THING......I SEE NOTHING.  SO I CALL BULLSHIT.
> 
> I WENT BACK INTO HIS TOPICS AND POSTS SINCE BEFORE 2004,  AND ALL I SEE IS SOMEONE THAT DOES NOT KNOW MUCH ABOUT CARS, OR ABOUT THE LIFESTYLE.  LOOKING BACK INTO ALL THE TOPICS THAT HE HAS POSTED, I THINK HE IS ONLY GOOD FOR RUNNING HIS MOUTH.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I LOVE IT ,,,, baby og's lmao


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 03:08 PM~18760770
> *I am a Lowrider. Not a fucking door counter.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 04:08 PM~18760770
> *I am a Lowrider. Not a fucking door counter.
> *


x2 
I have fun with my 4 door


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Oct 7 2010, 12:30 PM~18759618-->
> 
> 
> 
> anyone is welcome to come out!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Good luck to all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 12:46 PM~18759748
> *i wish your punk ass would be there....................
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: I dont think this will ever happen :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 7 2010, 02:03 PM~18760223
> *GOTTA HAVE A CAR FOR THAT.
> 
> I THINK HE NEEDS TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE CAR, CAUSE I HAVE LOOKED AROUND, AND I STILL DO NOT SEE ANY PICTURES OF THE CAR.  THE ONE PICTURE OF A 63 IMPALA THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE POSTED, BUT DID NOT SAY ANYTHING, DID NOT NOTE IT, NOTHING, I LOOK AT ALL MY PICS OF MY CAR, AND I ALWAYS ADD SOMETHING TO IT, LIKE THIS IS MY SHIT, OR SOME OTHER FUNNY THING......I SEE NOTHING.  SO I CALL BULLSHIT.
> 
> I WENT BACK INTO HIS TOPICS AND POSTS SINCE BEFORE 2004,  AND ALL I SEE IS SOMEONE THAT DOES NOT KNOW MUCH ABOUT CARS, OR ABOUT THE LIFESTYLE.  LOOKING BACK INTO ALL THE TOPICS THAT HE HAS POSTED, I THINK HE IS ONLY GOOD FOR RUNNING HIS MOUTH.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: Very very true!!! :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 02:09 PM~18760266
> *i know right and hes in every 4 door topic there is....i looked too...i saw nothin....some off topic punk tryn to fuck up someones topic...............
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 03:08 PM~18760770
> *I am a Lowrider. Not a fucking door counter.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CADILLACJON_@Oct 7 2010, 03:31 PM~18760935
> *x2
> I have fun with my 4 door
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2010, 01:03 PM~18760223
> *GOTTA HAVE A CAR FOR THAT.
> 
> I THINK HE NEEDS TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE CAR, CAUSE I HAVE LOOKED AROUND, AND I STILL DO NOT SEE ANY PICTURES OF THE CAR.  THE ONE PICTURE OF A 63 IMPALA THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE POSTED, BUT DID NOT SAY ANYTHING, DID NOT NOTE IT, NOTHING, I LOOK AT ALL MY PICS OF MY CAR, AND I ALWAYS ADD SOMETHING TO IT, LIKE THIS IS MY SHIT, OR SOME OTHER FUNNY THING......I SEE NOTHING.  SO I CALL BULLSHIT.
> 
> I WENT BACK INTO HIS TOPICS AND POSTS SINCE BEFORE 2004,  AND ALL I SEE IS SOMEONE THAT DOES NOT KNOW MUCH ABOUT CARS, OR ABOUT THE LIFESTYLE.  LOOKING BACK INTO ALL THE TOPICS THAT HE HAS POSTED, I THINK HE IS ONLY GOOD FOR RUNNING HIS MOUTH.
> *


That is his car dirty I have seen it


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 03:37 PM~18761004
> *That is his car dirty I have seen it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 03:37 PM~18761004
> *That is his car dirty I have seen it
> *


thats a good story homie tell us another........................ :drama:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 03:37 PM~18761004
> *That is his car dirty I have seen it
> *


plus your one of his 4 door hater off topic clowns.........................


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 7 2010, 02:39 PM~18761024-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a good story homie tell us another........................ :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you cant handle facts
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 02:40 PM~18761029
> *plus your one of his 4 door hater off topic clowns.........................
> *


Yes I do hate 4 doors I'm a real rider, not a newb


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 03:46 PM~18761078
> *Sorry you cant handle facts
> Yes I do hate 4 doors I'm a real rider, not a newb
> *


this is coming from a 2 door show car owner.............................



























NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 03:07 PM~18761237
> *this is coming from a 2 door show car owner.............................
> NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Never said it was a show car but it's super clean street car, and a 2 door not a parts car


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 04:19 PM~18761315
> *Never said it was a show car but it's super clean street car, and a 4 door looks alot better than mine.....
> *


you act like it.........and fixed too..........


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 03:28 PM~18761383
> *you act like it.........and fixed too..........
> *


Its ok you can live in your dream world, when your ready to own a real lowrider let us know newbie


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 04:36 PM~18761419
> *Its ok you can live in your dream world, when your ready to own a real lowrider let us know newbie
> *


when you can stop talkin shit....and actin like your ridin in a show car...people might like you and your ride..... :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 04:36 PM~18761419
> *Its ok you can live in your dream world, when your ready to own a real lowrider let us know newbie
> *


and whos a newbie....if i stayed in off topic postin pics of my dick all day i could have 11000 post too.....grow up homie and kick rocks......


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 03:38 PM~18761433
> *when you can stop talkin shit....and actin like your ridin in a show car...people might like you and your ride..... :0
> *


I have earned my respect son, been in the game since 94, even than I knew 4 door impalas were parts cars lol, go back to the drawing board


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 04:43 PM~18761466
> *I have earned my respect son, been in the game since 94, even than I knew 4 door impalas were parts cars lol, go back to the drawing board
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrico

THis shits gettin old


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 7 2010, 05:17 PM~18761701
> *THis shits gettin old
> *


x63


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 7 2010, 05:17 PM~18761701
> *THis shits gettin old
> *


if you went back and took all the off topic fucks..out of here it wouldnt be that bad....


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 05:23 PM~18761742
> *if you went back and took all the off topic fucks..out of here it wouldnt be that bad....
> *


Im an off topic fuck  



now you a dead man. :guns:


----------



## brad4372

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 03:43 PM~18761466
> *I have earned my respect son, been in the game since 94, even than I knew 4 door impalas were parts cars lol, go back to the drawing board
> *



Um...didnt you start out with a 4 door jetta and then had a 4 dr fleetwood?


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 05:25 PM~18239244
> *whats wrong with 4 doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i got a 91 4 door ..i agree .. do what you want , take your time do it good and shut them haterz down..


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by brad4372_@Oct 7 2010, 05:32 PM~18761800
> *Um...didnt you start out with a 4 door jetta and then had a 4 dr fleetwood?
> *


 :0 ..................


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 7 2010, 05:29 PM~18761771
> *Im an off topic fuck
> now you a dead man. :guns:
> *


 :0 .........................


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by brad4372_@Oct 7 2010, 05:32 PM~18761800
> *Um...didnt you start out with a 4 door jetta and then had a 4 dr fleetwood?
> *


MOst people start out small and humble, until they they become so insecure that they go out and buy what everyone else tells them is a real lowrider. 

Then they think their bigtime, and their head becomes too big for their ride.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 7 2010, 03:41 PM~18761862
> *MOst people start out small and humble, until they they become so insecure that they go out and buy what everyone else tells them is a real lowrider.
> 
> Then they think their bigtime, and their head becomes too big for their ride.
> *


Wow!

If I had said this I would be called a hater and racist and all other bullshit! But Ive been saying it homie! Why buy cookie cutterz and make shows and cruz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!  Why should someone tell you what you need to spend your money on! But I'll take the title of not being a real ryder! :uh: I don't need some ass clowns to tell me what my car needs ( again they aint paying!) or how it should look.


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 05:46 PM~18761903
> *Wow!
> 
> If  I had said this I would be called a hater and racist and all other bullshit! But Ive been saying it homie! Why buy cookie cutterz and make shows and cruz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!   Why should someone tell you what you need to spend your money on! But I'll take the title of not being a real ryder! :uh:  I don't need some ass clowns to tell me what my car needs ( again they aint paying!) or how it should look.
> *


I hear ya, Ive heard or seen stuff about you posted. Never really payed it much mind. The cookie cutter stuff is over the top right now in the scene I think. I like all rides, especialy done up well. But I personally just wanna see a lil more variety out there.

Only good thing about all the cookie cutters are that the rides I want are still reasonably priced :cheesy: 

You can only see so many of the same rides til they all just become one big blur.


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 03:46 PM~18761903
> *Wow!
> 
> If  I had said this I would be called a hater and racist and all other bullshit! But Ive been saying it homie! Why buy cookie cutterz and make shows and cruz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!   Why should someone tell you what you need to spend your money on! But I'll take the title of not being a real ryder! :uh:  I don't need some ass clowns to tell me what my car needs ( again they aint paying!) or how it should look.
> *


YOUR JUST BROKE AND STUPID, NO ONE IS EVER GOING TO LIKE YOU. YOU COULD BUILD THE BADDEST LOWRIDER IN THE WORLD, BUT NOTHING WILL EVER CHANGE THE FACT THAT YOU ARE *YOU*.


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 7 2010, 06:04 PM~18762029
> *YOUR JUST BROKE AND STUPID, NO ONE IS EVER GOING TO LIKE YOU. YOU COULD BUILD THE BADDEST LOWRIDER IN THE WORLD, BUT NOTHING WILL EVER CHANGE THE FACT THAT YOU ARE YOU.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

what an ass


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 03:37 PM~18761004
> *That is his car dirty I have seen it
> *


WHO BOUGHT IT FOR HIM????? CAUSE HE DID NOT BUILD IT


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2010, 06:07 PM~18762046
> *WHO BOUGHT IT FOR HIM?????  CAUSE HE DID NOT BUILD IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 7 2010, 06:07 PM~18762043
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> what an ass
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 7 2010, 04:01 PM~18761997
> *I hear ya, Ive heard or seen stuff about you posted.  Never really payed it much mind.  The cookie cutter stuff is over the top right now in the scene I think.  I like all rides, especialy done up well.  But I personally just wanna see a lil more variety out there.
> 
> Only good thing about all the cookie cutters are that the rides I want are still reasonably priced :cheesy:
> 
> You can only see so many of the same rides til they all just become one big blur.
> *


Becouse i don't care for the same ole shit! i get bored at these lowrider shows very quick. Titties that are wet yay!!! imp after imp . Fools running or walking around the show tring to look all hard and shit ! And damn lets not forget the 3 wheel stance!! God damn.. lay that bitch on the ground. I like it all layed out! Dont give a shit about a title. Lets just fucking ride! And hook the grill up at the park and kick back a corona or two! 

Now watch my followers post shit!!! And nit pick what I said!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by brad4372_@Oct 7 2010, 04:32 PM~18761800
> *Um...didnt you start out with a 4 door jetta and then had a 4 dr fleetwood?
> *


Yep had a euro back in the day, and yes had a 4 door fleetwood, im talking impalas, like i said before, 90-96 lacs 90-02 towncars and 91-96 caprices dont apply.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2010, 05:07 PM~18762046
> *WHO BOUGHT IT FOR HIM?????  CAUSE HE DID NOT BUILD IT
> *


Dont know but it is his


----------



## SCdroptop64

again i will say . four doors or two doors who cares ,, at 18 i had a 63 impala ss on juice , right out of high school .. back then impalas wasnt hitin on much round here . it had 13's 72 spoke daytons and four reds pumps , complete build sold that bitch for 3 k this was in 99.... 

WANNA HEAR THE BEST PART i sold it and bought a 1962 impala four door from this lil old lady ,, it was four door no post , her husband bought it new and kept it in garage , clock still worked radio and speakers worked had every single thing from factory and had 51,00 original miles and still had plastic on seats from factory. bought that bich for a 1000 bucks AND WOULD DO IT AGAIN . kinda wish i still had it ..... so in the words of KAT WILLIAMS ... FEEL FREE TO HATE ON ME cause i realy dont give a shit , a car is a car regardless of the doors ......

AND out of all the games the lowrder game is the most fucked up and twisted ..... majority of ppl "SAY" CADDIES AND LINCOLNS are exceptions .. "EXCUSE ME " DO WHAT .. GD , THOSE HAVE FOUR DOORS AND TAKE GAS THE SAME WAY AS A FOUR DOOR IMPALA AND CRANK THE SAME hell a fuckin four door impala is prolly worth more than a fuckin caddy or lincoln ne ways , so if its about money then whats the damn problem .....i will say i do understand the value of a two door , i own one now but really wouldnt matter either way . fuck i gave up a runnin and driveable convert project for my two door ... CLOWN ME . HOW BOUT THAT . 

ALL YOU TWO DOOR HATERS SCREAMIN SHIT TO MY HOMIES ROLLIN FOUR DOORS SAYIN "STEP YOUR GAME UP AND GET A TWO DOOR" WELL HERE ARE SOME TASTY GREENBEANS FOR YOU ..... HOW BOUT YALL BITCHES STEP YALLS MOTHER FUCKIN GAME UP AND BUY A VERT BITCHES .  IT ALL ONE LOVE . A CAr IS A CAR AND A CAR IS WHAT YOU MAKE OF IT . and to all you folks sayin parts car AND CLAIMIN TO BE BUILDERS and sayin you buy them to tear apart for parts , well if i was gonna build one id buy new shit homies I STEP UP . and this isnt meant for every two door owner in this room , just a few


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 7 2010, 05:44 PM~18762272
> *again i will say . four doors or two doors who cares ,, at 18 i had a 63 impala ss on juice , right out of high school .. back then impalas wasnt hitin on much round here . it had 13's 72 spoke daytons and four reds pumps , complete build sold that bitch for 3 k  this was in 99.... WANNA HEAR THE BEST PART  i sold it and bought a 1962 impala four door from this lil old lady ,,  it was four door no post , her husband bought it new and kept it in garage ,  clock still worked radio and speakers worked  had every single thing from factory and had 51,00 original miles and still had plastic on seats from factory. bought that bich for a 1000 bucks  AND WOULD DO IT AGAIN .  kinda wish i still had it ..... so in the words of KAT WILLIAMS ... FEEL FREE TO HATE ON ME  cause i realy dont give a shit ,  a car is a car regardless of the doors ......AND  out of all the games the lowrder game is the most fucked up and twisted ..... majority of ppl "SAY"  CADDIES AND LINCOLNS are exceptions .. "EXCUSE ME " DO WHAT ..    GD , THOSE HAVE FOUR DOORS AND TAKE GAS THE SAME WAY AS A FOUR DOOR IMPALA AND CRANK THE SAME  hell a fuckin four door impala is prolly worth more than a fuckin caddy or lincoln ne ways , so if its about money then whats the damn problem .....i will say i do understand the value of a two door , i own one now but really wouldnt matter either way . fuck i gave up a runnin and driveable convert project for my two door ... CLOWN ME .  HOW BOUT THAT . ALL YOU TWO DOOR HATERS SCREAMIN SHIT TO MY HOMIES ROLLIN FOUR DOORS SAYIN  "STEP YOUR GAME UP AND GET A TWO DOOR"    WELL HERE ARE SOME TASTY GREENBEANS FOR YOU ..... HOW BOUT YALL BITCHES STEP YALLS MOTHER FUCKIN GAME UP AND BUY A VERT BITCHES .    IT ALL ONE LOVE . A CAr IS A CAR  AND A CAR IS WHAT YOU MAKE OF IT .  and to all you folks sayin parts car AND CLAIMIN TO BE BUILDERS and sayin you buy them to tear apart for parts , well if i was gonna build one id buy new shit homies  I STEP UP .  and this isnt meant for every two door owner in this room ,  just a few
> *


lol :uh:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 7 2010, 03:39 PM~18761024-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a good story homie tell us another........................ :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 03:40 PM~18761029
> *plus your one of his 4 door hater off topic clowns.........................
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 03:46 PM~18761078
> *Sorry you cant handle facts
> Yes I do hate 4 doors I'm a real rider, not a newb
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said that the amount of doors make u a real rider?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 04:19 PM~18761315
> *Never said it was a show car but it's super clean street car, and a 2 door not a parts car
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2/4/8/10/12 are all parts cars....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 04:36 PM~18761419
> *Its ok you can live in your dream world, when your ready to own a real lowrider let us know newbie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 04:38 PM~18761433
> *when you can stop talkin shit....and actin like your ridin in a show car...people might like you and your ride..... :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 04:40 PM~18761445
> *and whos a newbie....if i stayed in off topic postin pics of my dick all day i could have 11000 post too.....grow up homie and kick rocks......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 04:43 PM~18761466
> *I have earned my respect son, been in the game since 94, even than I knew 4 door impalas were parts cars lol, go back to the drawing board
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The attention you are getting here dont look like you have anything... peeps that have respect dont go around typing away talking shit.... like kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 05:32 PM~18761800
> *Um...didnt you start out with a 4 door jetta and then had a 4 dr fleetwood?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 06:41 PM~18762259
> *Yep had a euro back in the day, and yes had a 4 door fleetwood, im talking impalas, like i said before, 90-96 lacs 90-02 towncars and 91-96 caprices dont apply.
> *


4 door is a 4 door you had one you rolled in one and there should not be anymore discussion. Don't matter the year its a 4 door....


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Oct 7 2010, 05:37 PM~18761837
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  i got a 91 4 door ..i agree .. do what you want , take your time do it good and shut them haterz down..
> *


That's right!!!! 

*TTT*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 06:33 PM~18762203
> *Becouse i don't care for the same ole shit! i get bored at these lowrider shows very quick. Titties that are wet yay!!! imp after imp . Fools running or walking around the show tring to look all hard and shit ! And damn lets not forget the 3 wheel stance!! God damn.. lay that bitch on the ground.  I like it all layed out! Dont give a shit about a title. Lets just fucking ride! And hook the grill up at the park and kick back a corona or two!
> 
> Now watch my followers post shit!!! And nit pick what I said!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 7 2010, 06:24 PM~18762562
> *:biggrin:
> :yes:
> Who said that the amount of doors make u a real rider?
> 2/4/8/10/12 are all parts cars....
> :uh:
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::yes:
> The attention you are getting here dont look like you have anything... peeps that have respect dont go around typing away talking shit.... like kids.
> :wow:
> 4 door is a 4 door you had one you rolled in one and there should not be anymore discussion. Don't matter the year its a 4 door....
> *


You just proved once again you don't know shit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

my wii is so fun!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 06:33 PM~18762630
> *my wii is so fun!
> *


I bet the controllers smell like pig feet and chile cheese fritos


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 05:37 PM~18762655
> *I bet the controllers smell like pig feet and chile cheese fritos
> *


Let the hate out! That's all you can do!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 06:42 PM~18762693
> *Let the hate out! That's all you can do!
> *


Lol


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 06:33 PM~18762203
> *Becouse i don't care for the same ole shit! i get bored at these lowrider shows very quick. Titties that are wet yay!!! imp after imp . Fools running or walking around the show tring to look all hard and shit ! And damn lets not forget the 3 wheel stance!! God damn.. lay that bitch on the ground.  I like it all layed out! Dont give a shit about a title. Lets just fucking ride! And hook the grill up at the park and kick back a corona or two!
> 
> Now watch my followers post shit!!! And nit pick what I said!
> *


Oh my god......you never show your face just sit on lil and preach bullshit......go get a impala and shut the fuck up.........


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 07:37 PM~18762655
> *I bet the controllers smell like pig feet and chile cheese fritos
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 05:54 PM~18762774
> *Oh my god......you never show your face just sit on lil and preach bullshit......go get a impala and shut the fuck up.........
> *


Really Jason? Did you go to Atlanta? How bought anywhere out side your circle. I mean I can post picks too. Ya I'm not driving 4hrs for a gas station pizza. But I get out every weekend.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 08:22 PM~18762961
> *Really Jason? Did you go to Atlanta? How bought anywhere out side your circle. I mean I can post picks too.  Ya I'm not driving 4hrs for a gas station pizza. But I get out every weekend.
> *


I didn't go to atl because I sold my lac.........plus fool I got a new born baby who would drive 10 hours with a new born.............so here you go talkin about shit you don't know anything about....


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 09:29 PM~18763010
> *I didn't go to atl because I sold my lac.........plus fool I got a new born baby who would drive 10 hours with a new born.............so here you go talkin about shit you don't know anything about....
> *


i feel ya on that one , i got two lil ankle biters and its not that easy for me to up and dip out an leave kids with mommy while i go pimpin ,,,,, thts big negative ove here lol


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 7 2010, 08:34 PM~18763034
> *i feel ya on that one , i got two lil ankle biters and its not that easy for me to up and dip out an leave kids with mommy while i go pimpin ,,,,, thts  big negative ove here lol
> *


We have no family or sitter.......so we have to take him everywhere plus I have a 7 year old and a teenager.......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 7 2010, 06:29 PM~18763010-->
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go to atl because I sold my lac.........plus fool I got a new born baby who would drive 10 hours with a new born.............so here you go talkin about shit you don't know anything about....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You had another kid?
> Last I seen that kid be bought one by now?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 06:34 PM~18763034
> *i feel ya on that one , i got two lil ankle biters and its not that easy for me to up and dip out an leave kids with mommy while i go pimpin ,,,,, thts  big negative ove here lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You two should sit around and sing Barney songs!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 06:37 PM~18763054
> *We have no family or sitter.......so we have to take him everywhere plus I have a 7 year old and a teenager.......
> *


And so! We all do! Bitch get out here with that dad card! I always have mine!


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 09:52 PM~18763151
> *You had another kid?
> Last I seen that kid be bought one by now?
> 
> You two should sit around and sing Barney songs!
> And so! We all do! Bitch get out here with that dad card! I always have mine!
> *



look here folk , since day one in here ivE gave you the upmost Respect and expect the same IN RETURN, we on the same coast and not to far away , id like to stay cool with you cats ,,, BUT for one no wise cracks to me about DAD card or singing barney songs . . i put my kids first i can tell you every show they watch and every damn name of the ppl in each show , wanna know how . cause i pull the DAD card , aint nothing at a fuckin car show for kids round here , out west maybe but on the east , nothing . so with that being said i AM pulling the DAD card and staying the fuck home with my children like a DAD is supposed to , not dragging them to car shows . 

not being disrepectful toyou , just telling you how i am


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 08:22 PM~18762961
> *Really Jason? Did you go to Atlanta? How bought anywhere out side your circle. I mean I can post picks too.  Ya I'm not driving 4hrs for a gas station pizza. But I get out every weekend.
> *


DID YOU GO TO ATLANTA. I DID NOT SEE YA.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 7 2010, 09:00 PM~18763215
> *look here folk , since day one in here ivE gave you the upmost Respect and expect the same IN RETURN, we on the same coast and not to far away , id like to stay cool with you cats  ,,, BUT for one no wise cracks to me about DAD card or singing barney songs . . i put my kids first i can tell you every show they watch and every damn name of the ppl in each show , wanna know how . cause i pull the DAD card , aint nothing at a fuckin car show for kids round here , out west maybe but on the east , nothing . so with that being said i AM pulling the DAD card and staying the fuck home with my children like a DAD is supposed to , not dragging them to car shows .
> 
> not being disrepectful toyou , just telling you how i am
> *


See homie that's how that clown is try to be cool then run his mouth he don't know shit and won't have shit but them moon caps and that computer............


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2010, 09:03 PM~18763240
> *DID YOU GO TO ATLANTA.  I DID NOT SEE YA.
> *


Naaaa he was tryn to say I was scared to go because of some beef HE said I got.....but fuck him he don't leave knightdale.........


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 08:22 PM~18762961
> *Really Jason? Did you go to Atlanta? How bought anywhere out side your circle. I mean I can post picks too.  Ya I'm not driving 4hrs for a gas station pizza. But I get out every weekend.
> *


You should post some pics sometime instead of bullshit...........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Oct 7 2010, 07:00 PM~18763215-->
> 
> 
> 
> look here folk , since day one in here ivE gave you the upmost Respect and expect the same IN RETURN, we on the same coast and not to far away , id like to stay cool with you cats  ,,, BUT for one no wise cracks to me about DAD card or singing barney songs . . i put my kids first i can tell you every show they watch and every damn name of the ppl in each show , wanna know how . cause i pull the DAD card , aint nothing at a fuckin car show for kids round here , out west maybe but on the east , nothing . so with that being said i AM pulling the DAD card and staying the fuck home with my children like a DAD is supposed to , not dragging them to car shows .
> 
> not being disrepectful toyou , just telling you how i am
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm down chief! That's why you do Cruz inz and famly stuff! And I have always preached that dude! I pull my dad card all the time! Calm your self down! Kids are first. I got 5 and drag them all over! I use this as a tool teach them stuff! My famly has always been close! And yes 5 kids 3 steps ! And sometimes I Cary neibors to Cruz inz! So hold up homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2010, 07:03 PM~18763240
> *DID YOU GO TO ATLANTA.  I DID NOT SEE YA.
> *


Na I was in SC and my damn RV fucked up! But don't play. You know my ass been from VA to Atlanta.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 07:10 PM~18763297
> *You should post  some pics sometime instead of bullshit...........
> *


Honestly I use too till some one chopped my kids. They even fucked up that pic of you and your baby nosing. Hence I don't post any pics with folks in them. Pissed me off when they fucked up those nice pics I got of your family and car. Had to get mod to scrap them. Also my teens pic too.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 07:07 PM~18763274
> *Naaaa he was tryn to say I was scared to go because of some beef HE said I got.....but fuck him he don't leave knightdale.........
> *


What you talking j? I never said you had beef! Man you making up shit again! Stick to your local hot rod shows. Like I said I ride every weekend. With my faml. Out to cook outs. Parks and around. Don't do shows. But hang at clubs cruzins and Cruz outs. You should ride out! 


Next weekend feyettville!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 09:27 PM~18763403
> *What you talking j? I never said you had beef! Man you making up shit again! Stick to your local hot rod shows. Like I said I ride every weekend.  With my faml. Out to cook outs. Parks and around. Don't do shows. But hang at clubs cruzins and Cruz outs. You should ride out!
> Next weekend feyettville!
> *


U act like that is all I go to is hot rod show I've done 2...........


----------



## SCdroptop64

> Calm down chief! That's why you do Cruz inz and famly stuff! And I have always preached that dude! I pull my dad card all the time! Calm your self down! Kids are first. I got 5 and drag them all over! I use this as a tool teach them stuff! My famly has always been close! And yes 5 kids 3 steps ! And sometimes I Cary neibors to Cruz inz! So hold up homie!
> 
> 
> dude my kids are 1 and 4 , thre is nothing at a cruise in or car show that will hold their attention more than 5 seconds except candy and soda


----------



## Airborne

people who care how many doors a car has are posers. Plain and simple. They study every aspect of a small portion of the community and mimic it. They let cocky assholes tell them what a lowrider was and never grew up with it.

I come from a place where EVERYTHING is a lowrider. We ride low. We don't give a fuck if it's a 2-4-6-8-10 door as long as you dig it.

end this stupid topic.


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 09:49 PM~18763565
> *people who care how many doors a car has are posers. Plain and simple. They study every aspect of a small portion of the community and mimic it. They let cocky assholes tell them what a lowrider was and never grew up with it.
> 
> I come from a place where EVERYTHING is a lowrider. We ride low. We don't give a fuck if it's a 2-4-6-8-10 door as long as you dig it.
> 
> end this stupid topic.
> *


damn straight.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 09:49 PM~18763565
> *people who care how many doors a car has are posers. Plain and simple. They study every aspect of a small portion of the community and mimic it. They let cocky assholes tell them what a lowrider was and never grew up with it.
> 
> I come from a place where EVERYTHING is a lowrider. We ride low. We don't give a fuck if it's a 2-4-6-8-10 door as long as you dig it.
> 
> end this stupid topic.
> *


Me too homie.....but this topic can't be too stupid everyone keeps coming back.....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 7 2010, 07:47 PM~18763559
> *
> Calm down chief! That's why you do Cruz inz and famly stuff! And I have always preached that dude! I pull my dad card all the time! Calm your self down! Kids are first. I got 5 and drag them all over! I use this as a tool teach  them stuff! My famly has always been close! And yes 5 kids 3 steps ! And sometimes I Cary neibors to Cruz inz! So hold up homie!
> dude my kids are 1 and 4 , thre is nothing at a cruise in or car show that will hold their attention more than 5 seconds except candy and soda
> *


You would be amazed. I should post up my turning 3 wheels on base at a kid charity show or look at the first 5 minutes of a serv them vidoe. And there are many Cruz inz held with kid options. Exp. Around the beach. And most NC festivals have car shows and Cruz in. Free for kids. - also ride and have only rode with clubs that have famnly ties! We all use to ride with car seats in back. Pack the cooler and bottle warmer and just do it. Now its getting cold. So maybe Santa runs and a couple toy for tot shows. But my kids will tell tell you. Since birth , I did db drags and after I got out that I went to slammed rides. Even in stomac my kids heard tunes and pumps. Its a life style for me. Not hobby. Ride and build. Or slap parts together. Its always a famly thing with me. And I work 3rd shift and stay at home with all my kids. In fact I've sent them all to first day of school. Wifes full time. My baby just went to school this year! It can be done. And free at that. One day you'll get to see the blue cooler ! Ya I roll poor. Food lion bread. Sodas and sandwitch meats. Or hot dogs and a grill. Easy.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Maybe its just easy for me to handle kids. ( pediatric nurse and special needs kids) but I love rolling together if they want. Lol.


----------



## Esoteric

its sad that when people want to build a lowrider THEY want to build theyll have to dig through the bullshit this site puts out 



motherfuckers on this site only give a fuck about lrm and trophies


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 7 2010, 10:12 PM~18763701
> *its sad that when people want to build a lowrider THEY want to build theyll have to dig through the bullshit this site puts out
> motherfuckers on this site only give a fuck about lrm and trophies
> *


Your right 4 door or 2 doors who cares .....your fake ass anyways....its about love for the car and what you get out of it......


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 7 2010, 08:12 PM~18763701
> *its sad that when people want to build a lowrider THEY want to build theyll have to dig through the bullshit this site puts out
> motherfuckers on this site only give a fuck about lrm and trophies
> *


Aman to that. But I learned a lot in air rides when I swapped from juice. I didn't know shit! And those guys answered all my dumb ass ?z. Lol.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 09:10 PM~18763682
> *Maybe its just easy for me to handle kids. ( pediatric nurse and special needs kids) but I love rolling together if they want. Lol.
> *


Pedo


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 08:21 PM~18763753
> *Aman to that. But I learned a lot in air rides when I swapped from juice. I didn't know shit! And those guys answered all my dumb ass ?z. Lol.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 08:28 PM~18763816
> *Pedo
> *


Okay?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 7 2010, 12:03 PM~18760223
> *GOTTA HAVE A CAR FOR THAT.
> 
> I THINK HE NEEDS TO TAKE A PICTURE WITH THE CAR, CAUSE I HAVE LOOKED AROUND, AND I STILL DO NOT SEE ANY PICTURES OF THE CAR.  THE ONE PICTURE OF A 63 IMPALA THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE POSTED, BUT DID NOT SAY ANYTHING, DID NOT NOTE IT, NOTHING, I LOOK AT ALL MY PICS OF MY CAR, AND I ALWAYS ADD SOMETHING TO IT, LIKE THIS IS MY SHIT, OR SOME OTHER FUNNY THING......I SEE NOTHING.  SO I CALL BULLSHIT.
> 
> I WENT BACK INTO HIS TOPICS AND POSTS SINCE BEFORE 2004,  AND ALL I SEE IS SOMEONE THAT DOES NOT KNOW MUCH ABOUT CARS, OR ABOUT THE LIFESTYLE.  LOOKING BACK INTO ALL THE TOPICS THAT HE HAS POSTED, I THINK HE IS ONLY GOOD FOR RUNNING HIS MOUTH.
> *


you searched through my posts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: but for real I don't care to post my car that much, just a bunch of dudes on this site not really tryin to impress anyone :dunno:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 7 2010, 04:04 PM~18762029
> *YOUR JUST BROKE AND STUPID, NO ONE IS EVER GOING TO LIKE YOU. YOU COULD BUILD THE BADDEST LOWRIDER IN THE WORLD, BUT NOTHING WILL EVER CHANGE THE FACT THAT YOU ARE YOU.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 7 2010, 01:46 PM~18761078
> *Sorry you cant handle facts
> Yes I do hate 4 doors I'm a real rider, not a newb
> *


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Oct 7 2010, 09:49 PM~18763565-->
> 
> 
> 
> people who care how many doors a car has are posers. Plain and simple. They study every aspect of a small portion of the community and mimic it. They let cocky assholes tell them what a lowrider was and never grew up with it.
> 
> I come from a place where EVERYTHING is a lowrider. We ride low. We don't give a fuck if it's a 2-4-6-8-10 door as long as you dig it.
> 
> end this stupid topic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO there is no need to end this topic end the fools that need attention and keep coming back taking shit because they dont receive enough attention at home or in the streets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 10:03 PM~18763638
> *Me too homie.....but this topic can't be too stupid everyone keeps coming back.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 10:12 PM~18763701
> *its sad that when people want to build a lowrider THEY want to build theyll have to dig through the bullshit this site puts out
> motherfuckers on this site only give a fuck about lrm and trophies
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 7 2010, 10:19 PM~18763744
> *Your right 4 door or 2 doors who cares .....your fake ass anyways....its about love for the car and what you get out of it......
> *


Very fucking true!!!... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 7 2010, 07:49 PM~18763565
> *people who care how many doors a car has are posers. Plain and simple. They study every aspect of a small portion of the community and mimic it. They let cocky assholes tell them what a lowrider was and never grew up with it.
> 
> I come from a place where EVERYTHING is a lowrider. We ride low. We don't give a fuck if it's a 2-4-6-8-10 door as long as you dig it.
> 
> end this stupid topic.
> *


sounds like a gay ass place


----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT*

 :biggrin: More hate, more attention... please keep it coming!!! uffin: 

I'm convinced that you guys love 4 doors.... :biggrin: :cheesy: 

Keep posting!!!... feed the hate. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 7 2010, 11:00 PM~18764078
> *you searched through my posts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  but for real I don't care to post my car that much, just a bunch of dudes on this site not really tryin to impress anyone :dunno:
> *


And your there leader............


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 8 2010, 02:05 AM~18765054
> *TTT
> 
> :biggrin: More hate, more attention... please keep it coming!!! uffin:
> 
> I'm convinced that you guys love 4 doors....  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> Keep posting!!!... feed the hate.  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SSonsupremes

Clean :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Oct 8 2010, 12:13 PM~18766584
> *Clean  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

clean 64 4dr no post in the PHILIPPINES!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 8 2010, 01:07 PM~18766946
> *clean 64 4dr no post in the PHILIPPINES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 8 2010, 01:07 PM~18766946
> *clean 64 4dr no post in the PHILIPPINES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The number of doors don't mean shit


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Oct 8 2010, 01:38 PM~18767081
> *The number of doors don't mean shit
> *


AMEN.......................


----------



## illstorm

> *64 CRAWLING  Posted Today, 02:07 PM
> clean 64 4dr no post in the PHILIPPINES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's 100


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 8 2010, 07:51 AM~18765411-->
> 
> 
> 
> And your there leader............
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:01 AM~18765425
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 12:13 PM~18766584
> *Clean  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 8 2010, 01:07 PM~18766946
> *clean 64 4dr no post in the PHILIPPINES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAmmmmmmnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 01:38 PM~18767081
> *The number of doors don't mean shit
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: correcto!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-illstorm_@Oct 8 2010, 03:32 PM~18767719
> *Now that's 100
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 8 2010, 03:52 PM~18767898
> *:yes:  :yes:
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> DAmmmmmmnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: correcto!!!
> :yes:  :yes:
> 
> :wave::wave::wave:
> *


you better watch out homie keep coming in these topics your gonna become a troll like me.................................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 8 2010, 01:07 PM~18766946
> *clean 64 4dr no post in the PHILIPPINES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needs more bondo on the backdoor


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Oct 8 2010, 05:32 PM~18768530
> *needs more bondo on the backdoor
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 8 2010, 02:05 AM~18765054
> *TTT
> 
> :biggrin: More hate, more attention... please keep it coming!!! uffin:
> 
> I'm convinced that you guys love 4 doors....  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> Keep posting!!!... feed the hate.  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 7 2010, 09:27 PM~18763403
> *What you talking j? I never said you had beef! Man you making up shit again! Stick to your local hot rod shows. Like I said I ride every weekend.  With my faml. Out to cook outs. Parks and around. Don't do shows. But hang at clubs cruzins and Cruz outs. You should ride out!
> Next weekend feyettville!
> *


Comon on down homie. Its going to be a good time.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 7 2010, 11:00 PM~18764078
> *you searched through my posts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  but for real I don't care to post my car that much, just a bunch of dudes on this site not really tryin to impress anyone :dunno:
> *


Your a fake, good for nothing piece of shit. Go kill yourself you fucken *******.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Oct 8 2010, 06:41 PM~18769504
> *Your a fake, good for nothing piece of shit. Go kill yourself you fucken *******.
> *


you mad


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Oct 8 2010, 08:41 PM~18769504
> *Your a fake, good for nothing piece of shit. Go kill yourself you fucken *******.
> *


Amen.........


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA+Oct 8 2010, 08:41 PM~18769504-->
> 
> 
> 
> Your a fake, good for nothing piece of shit. Go kill yourself you fucken *******.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 8 2010, 08:54 PM~18769585
> *Amen.........
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Oct 8 2010, 06:38 PM~18769492
> *Comon on down homie. Its going to be a good time.
> *


Oh Ya you guys always host a good show and cruz! im sending out reminders on like Wends. Hopefully get these Raliegh guys and Goldsburo guys to roll as one! :biggrin: 

Love the line up!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 8 2010, 11:07 AM~18766946
> *clean 64 4dr no post in the PHILIPPINES!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*So I guess that since I have a 4dr with a POST then I don't belong in this topic...Oh well, guess I will just have to start my own topic..."What's up with 4door lowriders with post...LOL*


----------



## illstorm

> *Mack10  Posted Today, 04:02 AM
> So I guess that since I have a 4dr with a POST then I don't belong in this topic...Oh well, guess I will just have to start my own topic..."What's up with 4door lowriders with post...LOL  *


The last thing we need is another 4 door topic


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 9 2010, 03:02 AM~18771243
> *So I guess that since I have a 4dr with a POST then I don't belong in this topic...Oh well, guess I will just have to start my own topic..."What's up with 4door lowriders with post...LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 9 2010, 07:24 AM~18771518
> *The last thing we need is another 4 door topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## illstorm

> *68impalatattooman Posted Today, 08:37 AM
> :0 *


----------



## flacov133

heres a wagon low low


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 9 2010, 04:02 AM~18771243
> *So I guess that since I have a 4dr with a POST then I don't belong in this topic...Oh well, guess I will just have to start my own topic..."What's up with 4door lowriders with post...LOL
> *


 :roflmao: thats funny bro


----------



## SCdroptop64

fuckin AWESOME CAR , AND FUCKIN AWESOME MOVIE


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 9 2010, 11:30 AM~18772505
> *fuckin AWESOME JAPANESE CAR , AND FUCKIN AWESOME MOVIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 9 2010, 11:30 AM~18772505
> *fuckin AWESOME CAR , AND FUCKIN AWESOME MOVIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass car


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 9 2010, 01:30 PM~18772505
> *fuckin AWESOME CAR , AND FUCKIN AWESOME MOVIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so many replicas of that car too :uh:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 9 2010, 11:38 AM~18772523
> *
> *


go build some model cars ******


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

oh yeah and fuck fo does


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 9 2010, 11:58 AM~18772588
> *go build some model cars ******
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 8 2010, 12:25 AM~18764280
> *sounds like a gay ass place
> *


sure fella. Lowrider Capital of the WORLD!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Oct 9 2010, 12:01 PM~18772604-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAHAHHAHAHAHAHA! X96!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Oct 9 2010, 12:11 PM~18772647
> *sure fella. Lowrider Capital of the WORLD!
> *


Man I'm so ready!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow: 

Says he lifted it for 24z!!!! my x 4 door. all under carriage was stripped ,


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 9 2010, 03:33 PM~18773000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> Says he lifted it for 24z!!!! my x 4 door. all under carriage was stripped ,
> *


post pics of interior


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by William Murderface_@Oct 9 2010, 03:10 PM~18773288
> *post pics of interior
> *


 :uh: the interior was stripped after that pictuer. Stayed stock the next 2 years I had it.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 9 2010, 02:01 PM~18772604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes...........she...........is.............


----------



## William Murderface

which one had the awasome interior


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> people who care how many doors a car has are posers
> 
> :uh: what a fuckin idiot!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> people who care how many doors a car has are posers
> 
> :uh: what a fuckin idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## lolows

sold my 60


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Oct 9 2010, 06:42 PM~18774131
> *sold my 60
> *


*What state did it go too?  *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 9 2010, 08:50 PM~18774182
> *What state did it go too?
> *


X63


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 9 2010, 06:50 PM~18774182
> *What state did it go too?
> *


it went to screwston texas


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Oct 9 2010, 07:40 PM~18774443
> *it went to screwston texas
> *


*Already...Hope it stays as a LowLow and n 1 piece...  * :x:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 9 2010, 09:49 PM~18774510
> *Already...Hope it stays as a LowLow and n 1 piece...   :x:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 9 2010, 08:07 PM~18774598
> *:wow:
> *


*If I remember correctly his 60 was the same body style as mine.. :biggrin: *


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 9 2010, 08:18 PM~18774655
> *If I remember correctly his 60 was the same body style as mine.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes it waz just needed a lil work and it will stay a lowlow


----------



## illstorm

> *flacov133  Today, 01:11 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a wagon low low*


 That caddy wagon is real nice homie. You gonna fuck around and start something fresh.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Oct 9 2010, 08:19 PM~18774671
> *yes it waz just needed a lil work and it will stay a lowlow
> *


*Sounds good :biggrin: *


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 9 2010, 08:21 PM~18774677
> *That caddy wagon is real nice homie. You gonna fuck around and start something fresh.
> *


 :wow: 

*I feel like a A$$ 4 askn this but I thought the only fleet wagons were hearses.. I jus don't recall normal caddy wagons.. BUt it looks nice  *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 9 2010, 08:29 PM~18774718
> *:wow:
> 
> I feel like a A$$ 4 askn this but I thought the only fleet wagons were hearses.. I jus don't recall normal caddy wagons.. BUt it looks nice
> *


caprice wagons with cadillac parts


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 9 2010, 08:21 PM~18774677
> *That caddy wagon is real nice homie. You gonna fuck around and start something fresh.
> *



good shit player,.,.lookin good out there,.,.keep doing wat u doing homie,.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:wow:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 10 2010, 05:39 PM~18778518
> *:wow:
> *



this guy and his little faces,.,. :uh: 

hahaha

:biggrin: 

have u gotten any real offers for ur 4 door yet,.,.


----------



## bigtroubles1

[/quote]


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Clean car. Reminds me of cripin. His is yellow spokes and yellow same pattern. ! Lol.


----------



## lowlowlow

Your piece o shit 4 doors ain't got nothing on this!

6 do's! What now! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 11 2010, 08:33 AM~18781861
> *Your piece o shit 4 doors ain't got nothing on this!
> 
> 6 do's!  What now!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WOULD ACTUALLY BE GANGSTA


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 11 2010, 06:47 AM~18781907
> *THAT WOULD ACTUALLY BE GANGSTA
> *


lol, I seen a 80s box pontiac locally with 6 doors, I need to take a pic


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 11 2010, 07:21 AM~18781686
> *Clean car. Reminds me of cripin. His is yellow spokes and yellow same pattern. ! Lol.
> *


DAT AINT EVEN THA SAME KIND OF CAR BITCH.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

:wave: Back!! :wave:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

>


[/quote]
Nice ride!!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 11 2010, 02:47 PM~18783972
> *:0
> *


*TTT*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Oct 11 2010, 06:53 AM~18781929
> *lol, I seen a 80s box pontiac locally with 6 doors, I need to take a pic
> *


funeral family cars i they used them as airport limos too i remeber seeing 90s lesabres done up the same way


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 11 2010, 03:07 PM~18785055
> *
> *


still got respect for my bros with tha 4doors :biggrin:


----------



## William Murderface

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 9 2010, 06:11 PM~18773461
> *:uh: the interior was stripped after that pictuer. Stayed stock the next 2 years I had it.
> *


post interior pics


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Oct 11 2010, 05:11 PM~18785076
> *still got respect for my bros with tha 4doors :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 11 2010, 01:49 AM~18781077
> *this guy and his little faces,.,. :uh:
> 
> hahaha
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> have u gotten any real offers for ur 4 door yet,.,.
> *


Yep but I just put it up there to see......


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by
> lolows_@Oct 11 2010, 05:11 PM~18785076
> *still got respect for my bros with tha 4doors :biggrin:
> *


Thanks brother.............


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by
> lolows_@Oct 11 2010, 05:11 PM~18785076
> *still got respect for my bros with tha 4doors :biggrin:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Thanks brother.............
> *
Click to expand...

*
HOW YALL BEEN HOWS UR IMPALA COMING BRO*


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> Thanks brother.............


HOW YALL BEEN HOWS UR IMPALA COMING BRO
[/quote]
Good just got a lot of new parts and carpet ................


----------



## lolows

> HOW YALL BEEN HOWS UR IMPALA COMING BRO


Good just got a lot of new parts and carpet ................
[/quote]


orale post sum pics wen u get done bro


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Here's one with it still on the trailer from last weekends show .......


----------



## SSonsupremes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buick-WildC...5fCarsQ5fTrucks

:cheesy:


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 10:05 AM~18790703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one with it still on the trailer from last weekends show .......
> *


looks clean bro


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Oct 12 2010, 01:14 PM~18791276
> *looks clean bro
> *


Thanks brother its not a show radical roadmaster but it will work........lol


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 12:06 PM~18791574
> *Thanks brother its not a show radical roadmaster but it will work........lol
> *


aye at least it breaks necks it will work lol


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Oct 12 2010, 02:28 PM~18791701
> *aye at least it breaks necks it will work lol
> *


Your right homie......I got a clean dodge ram 1500 extd cab pickup truck I'm looking to trade for something cut lmk if you know anything.......


----------



## 65ragrider

this is the only 4 door car in the 80's that we have most of the rest 4 door we have are big bodie's caddis and some 90-92 cadillacs no 60's 70's GT only traditional lowriders.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Oct 12 2010, 02:55 PM~18791867
> *this is the only 4 door car in the 80's that we have most of the rest 4 door we have are big bodie's caddis and some 90-92 cadillacs no 60's 70's GT only traditional lowriders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Maybe you need to get acouple in there have something different..........


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 01:00 PM~18791903
> *Maybe you need to get acouple in there have something different..........
> *


i guess but its just rules from big clubs don't know why it's just a west coast thing i know other states prefer 4 door impalas.


----------



## 65ragrider

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 10:05 AM~18790703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one with it still on the trailer from last weekends show .......
> *


clean 4 door


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 12:36 PM~18791750
> *Your right homie......I got a clean dodge ram 1500 extd cab pickup truck I'm looking to trade for something cut lmk if you know anything.......
> *


orale ill let you knw


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 02:00 PM~18791903
> *Maybe you need to get acouple in there have something different..........
> *


That wont happen


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Oct 12 2010, 03:15 PM~18792002
> *clean 4 door
> *


Thanks homie....


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 12 2010, 01:56 PM~18792330
> *That wont happen
> *


truth


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 12 2010, 03:56 PM~18792330
> *That wont happen
> *


I think you and 96roadturd should start a radical car club.......because yall claim to have the best cars out there.......................


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 04:07 PM~18792437
> *truth
> *


Oh yea and this ****'s daddys car...........


----------



## SCdroptop64

whats u four door fam


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 12 2010, 04:27 PM~18792632
> *whats u four door fam
> *


A hole a lot of talk that's all.........you?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 10:05 AM~18790703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one with it still on the trailer from last weekends show .......
> *


your daddys parts car :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 04:42 PM~18792789
> *your daddys parts car  :uh:
> *


Was that suppose to be funny your a clown now..............


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 12 2010, 05:42 PM~18792789
> *your daddys parts car  :uh:
> *



MIGHT BE HIS DADDY'S PARTS CAR BUT YOUR MOM DIDNT MIND BLOWIN HIS DAD IN THE BACK AFTER SHE CRAWLED THROUGH THE REAR DOOR


----------



## SCdroptop64

LOCAL CRUISE NIGHT THIS PAST FRIDAY .... HAD TO PIMP BESIDE THE 58


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 12 2010, 06:15 PM~18793473
> *MIGHT BE HIS DADDY'S PARTS CAR BUT YOUR MOM DIDNT MIND BLOWIN HIS DAD IN THE BACK AFTER SHE CRAWLED THROUGH THE REAR DOOR
> *


YESSSS SI............


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 12 2010, 06:17 PM~18793487
> *LOCAL CRUISE NIGHT THIS PAST FRIDAY .... HAD TO PIMP BESIDE THE 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good brother.........


----------



## SCdroptop64

THANKS HOMIE ,,,,, ME AND MY DAD ARE DOIN OUR ANNUAL CAR SHOW AGAIN THIS NOVEMBER THE 7TH IN SPARTANBURG SC..... GONNA POST UP A FLYER , MAYBE I CAN GET SOME LOW LOW LOVE AND SUPPORT AT THE SOW


----------



## SCdroptop64

HERES THE FLYER FOR OUR SHOW ..... ITS YOUR TYPICAL HOME TOWN SHOW . NOTHING BIG LIKE A LOWRIDER SANCTIONED SHOW BUT ITS GROWING . HAD BOUT 170 CARS LAST YEAR


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 12 2010, 07:11 PM~18793979
> *THANKS HOMIE ,,,,, ME AND MY DAD ARE DOIN OUR ANNUAL CAR SHOW AGAIN THIS NOVEMBER THE 7TH IN SPARTANBURG SC.....  GONNA POST UP A FLYER , MAYBE I CAN GET SOME LOW LOW LOVE AND SUPPORT AT THE SOW
> *


Cool pm me a flyer I need to put fenders and get a tag on my trailer and ill be ready to roll


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 12 2010, 12:05 PM~18790703-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one with it still on the trailer from last weekends show .......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 12:25 PM~18790881
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Buick-WildC...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> 
> :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65ragrider_@Oct 12 2010, 02:55 PM~18791867
> *this is the only 4 door car in the 80's that we have most of the rest 4 door we have are big bodie's caddis and some 90-92 cadillacs no 60's 70's GT only traditional lowriders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for my 4 doors :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 12 2010, 06:17 PM~18793487
> *LOCAL CRUISE NIGHT THIS PAST FRIDAY .... HAD TO PIMP BESIDE THE 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 12 2010, 03:08 PM~18792448
> *I think you and  96roadturd should start a radical car club.......because yall claim to have the best cars out there.......................
> *


Never claimed shit bro


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 12 2010, 06:17 PM~18793487
> *LOCAL CRUISE NIGHT THIS PAST FRIDAY .... HAD TO PIMP BESIDE THE 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 12 2010, 07:27 PM~18794115
> *HERES THE FLYER FOR OUR SHOW .....  ITS YOUR TYPICAL HOME TOWN SHOW . NOTHING BIG LIKE A LOWRIDER SANCTIONED SHOW BUT ITS GROWING . HAD BOUT 170 CARS LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good luck to all joining!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 13 2010, 12:24 AM~18795943
> *Never claimed shit bro
> *


You act like it is any ways............


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 12 2010, 07:27 PM~18794115
> *HERES THE FLYER FOR OUR SHOW .....  ITS YOUR TYPICAL HOME TOWN SHOW . NOTHING BIG LIKE A LOWRIDER SANCTIONED SHOW BUT ITS GROWING . HAD BOUT 170 CARS LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

TTT for them 4 doors


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 12 2010, 05:27 PM~18794115
> *HERES THE FLYER FOR OUR SHOW .....  ITS YOUR TYPICAL HOME TOWN SHOW . NOTHING BIG LIKE A LOWRIDER SANCTIONED SHOW BUT ITS GROWING . HAD BOUT 170 CARS LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 good luck out there n i hope u guyus gat a lotta lows out there,.,.

i would go if i was within 8 hours or something,.


gl homie


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 13 2010, 08:18 PM~18803311-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for them 4 doors
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-aphustle_@Oct 13 2010, 08:24 PM~18803366
> *good luck out there n i hope u guyus gat a lotta lows out there,.,.
> 
> i would go if i was within 8 hours or something,.
> gl homie
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCdroptop64

thanks homies for the support for me and pops show ,, its not to bad of a show but not worth 8 hour trip i will say that ... . hoping to bring ut some low lows from the east carolinas to it . well see ,, thanks homies


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 13 2010, 06:34 PM~18803484
> *thanks homies for the support for me and pops show ,, its not to bad of a show but not worth 8 hour trip i will say that ... . hoping to bring ut some low lows from the east carolinas to it .    well see ,, thanks homies
> *



i dont mind driving,..

i love to drive my lowlow everywhere,.,.and shit if i was up there where there
were no lows hell yeah i would go to that bitch ,.like a fanatic waits at a ozzy concert,.,.i would be there,.,.

but anyways good luck and have fun,.,.thats wats all bout havein a great time


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 13 2010, 08:56 PM~18803738
> *i dont mind driving,..
> 
> i love to drive my lowlow everywhere,.,.and shit if i was up there where there
> were no lows hell yeah i would go to that bitch ,.like a fanatic waits at a ozzy concert,.,.i would be there,.,.
> 
> but anyways good luck and have fun,.,.thats wats all bout havein a great time
> *


x64 Nothing but the best wishes... :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## RiddinglowCR

I was thinking about this today, where is "edge 62"? He has not been around for a while...


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 14 2010, 04:17 PM~18811316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damnnnnn........... Bigger look, meaner look and strait baller look... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Keep it coming bro... that shit is pipping!! 


:nicoderm:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 14 2010, 03:27 PM~18810435
> *I was thinking about this today, where is "edge 62"? He has not been around for a while...
> *



hes been doin an ass of remodeling to his home and hes got 3 lil ones and they all play sports each on different days so he barely has anymore time ..... stopped by his crib today ... hes putting up colums and rails on da porch .... DAMN i feel for him ...... had to put the 62 and juice on pause


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 14 2010, 05:21 PM~18811781
> *hes been doin an ass of remodeling to his home and hes got 3 lil ones  and they all play sports each on different days so he barely has anymore time ..... stopped by his crib today ... hes putting up colums and rails on da porch .... DAMN i feel for him ......  had to put the 62 and juice on pause
> *


Damnnn... thats gotta be some hard work there.. you know how it goes family first!! Then the rest... wishing nothing but the best on that though. 

:biggrin: 
uffin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 14 2010, 06:27 PM~18812271
> *Damnnn... thats gotta be some hard work there.. you know how it goes family first!! Then the rest... wishing nothing but the best on that though.
> 
> :biggrin:
> uffin:
> *


x63


----------



## illstorm

> *lowlowlow  Oct 11 2010, 09:33 AM
> Your piece o shit 4 doors ain't got nothing on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 do's! What now!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 14 2010, 09:59 PM~18814460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## illstorm

Here is a better shot 4:28


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 15 2010, 08:58 AM~18818701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better shot  4:28
> *



bumb


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Oct 14 2010, 09:59 PM~18814460-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 08:54 AM~18818036
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 10:58 AM~18818701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better shot  4:28
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-aphustle_@Oct 15 2010, 01:21 PM~18819801
> *bumb
> *


Shit i cant see it till tonight or tomorrow morning..!!!!! FUCK! :angry: 
*
NNNNOOOOoOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Can you guys send me the link? Maybe i can use something else.... to see it.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

DAMN :wow: that limo is sick! Im tripping on the placa, its in Japanese! I wonder what it says?


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 15 2010, 08:44 PM~18822336
> *DAMN :wow: that limo is sick! Im tripping on the placa, its in Japanese! I wonder what it says?
> *


PING CHONG CHING TANG TAYOWWWW :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 15 2010, 08:29 PM~18822633
> *PING CHONG CHING TANG TAYOWWWW :roflmao:
> *


No shit lol.......


----------



## illstorm

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

HERES SOME MORE PRICEY FOUR DOORS ON EBAY .... 4 DOOR HATERS PLESE FEEL FREE TO LOOK ....... SO WHEN YOU PPL SAY THEY AINT HITTIN ON THEY MONEY OR ITS A VALUEABLE THING , WELL MAYBE YOU ARE THINKIN BOUT 10 YEARS AGO , OR EVEN 5 YEAR AGO .. PRICE IS RAISING ON THESE CARS REGARDLESS HOMIES . SEE FOR YOURSELF 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964-Chevy-...=item41537971b6


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-impala...=item415395edb4


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-Chevy-...=item1c1636226f



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-IMPALA...=item3a5f1d200d


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-chevy-...=item3cb193aad9


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 15 2010, 09:16 PM~18822964
> *HERES SOME MORE PRICEY FOUR DOORS ON EBAY .... 4 DOOR HATERS PLESE FEEL FREE TO LOOK ....... SO WHEN YOU PPL SAY THEY AINT HITTIN ON THEY MONEY OR ITS A VALUEABLE THING , WELL MAYBE YOU ARE THINKIN BOUT 10 YEARS AGO , OR EVEN 5 YEAR AGO .. PRICE IS RAISING ON THESE CARS REGARDLESS HOMIES .  SEE FOR YOURSELF
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964-Chevy-...=item41537971b6
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-impala...=item415395edb4
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-Chevy-...=item1c1636226f
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-Chevy-...=item1c1636226f
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-IMPALA...=item3a5f1d200d
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-chevy-...=item3cb193aad9
> *


Damnnnnnn..........!!!!!!!!! Nice!!! :wow: :biggrin: Love all that!!! uffin: 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm going for the black one i think it comes with the females.... :naughty: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 15 2010, 10:16 PM~18822964
> *HERES SOME MORE PRICEY FOUR DOORS ON EBAY .... 4 DOOR HATERS PLESE FEEL FREE TO LOOK ....... SO WHEN YOU PPL SAY THEY AINT HITTIN ON THEY MONEY OR ITS A VALUEABLE THING , WELL MAYBE YOU ARE THINKIN BOUT 10 YEARS AGO , OR EVEN 5 YEAR AGO .. PRICE IS RAISING ON THESE CARS REGARDLESS HOMIES .  SEE FOR YOURSELF
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964-Chevy-...=item41537971b6
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-impala...=item415395edb4
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-Chevy-...=item1c1636226f
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-Chevy-...=item1c1636226f
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-IMPALA...=item3a5f1d200d
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-chevy-...=item3cb193aad9
> *


I am not trying to be a dick but those are "asking" prices and not what they sold for. Do an advanced search and check the check box for completed items and post what they actually sell for. I like 4 doors but they are not going up in money ever. Only hook up a 4 door impala if your going to keep it forever because your better off burying the money in a hole in your back yard. Surprisingly i got 8k (might of been 7) for that car 10 years ago. 

My first lowrider.











http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/63-chevrole...d#ht_500wt_1182


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-Chevy-...c2#ht_500wt_937

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVY-...2#ht_500wt_1182


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVY-...f#ht_500wt_1182


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964-Chevro...f#ht_500wt_1182

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1960-Chevro...5#ht_500wt_1182

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevy-Impal...a#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 15 2010, 10:43 PM~18823166
> *Damnnnnnn..........!!!!!!!!!  Nice!!!  :wow:  :biggrin: Love all that!!! uffin:
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I'm going for the black one i think it comes with the females....  :naughty: :cheesy: :roflmao:
> *



GD IT BETTER FOR THAT PRICE , ITS DINGEY LOOKING AND SHITTY LOOKING WHEELS .... FOR 13K BOTH GIRLS BETTER COME WITH IT AND FUCKY SUCKY LONG TIME ....


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Oct 15 2010, 10:56 PM~18823281
> *I am not trying to be a dick but those are "asking" prices and not what they sold for. Do an advanced search and check the check box for completed items and post what they actually sell for. I like 4 doors but they are not going up in money.
> *


 :squint: :squint: :squint: DURRRRRR . im 32 and have had many impalas , yes i know its asking prices and i do check completed listing and many do not sell . but my "point " is , these are not able to be bought for 1k dollars anymore , when i was right out of high school my dad sold a 1963 ss impala white on red with factory power windows 100% complete for 2800 dollars ... prices change people .. 

what id give for my dads impala to be back home


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Tellem homie.......


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 15 2010, 11:03 PM~18823346
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:  DURRRRRR .    im 32 and have had many impalas ,   yes i know its asking prices and i do check completed listing and many do not sell . but my "point " is , these are not able to be bought for 1k dollars anymore , when i was right out of high school my dad sold a 1963 ss impala white on red with factory power windows 100% complete for 2800 dollars ... prices change people ..
> 
> what id give for my dads impala to be back home
> *



I edited my post and there are several for under 1k with links. Like i said I like 4 doors but don't get it twisted they are only worth what someone is willing to pay and 99% of the people out there are not willing to pay for a 4 door.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Oct 15 2010, 09:56 PM~18823281
> *I am not trying to be a dick but those are "asking" prices and not what they sold for. Do an advanced search and check the check box for completed items and post what they actually sell for. I like 4 doors but they are not going up in money ever. Only hook up a 4 door impala if your going to keep it forever because your better off burying the money in a hole in your back yard. Surprisingly i got 8k (might of been 7) for that car 10 years ago.
> 
> My first lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/63-chevrole...d#ht_500wt_1182
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-Chevy-...c2#ht_500wt_937
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVY-...2#ht_500wt_1182
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVY-...f#ht_500wt_1182
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964-Chevro...f#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1960-Chevro...5#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevy-Impal...a#ht_500wt_1182
> *





> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Oct 15 2010, 09:58 PM~18823295-->
> 
> 
> 
> GD IT BETTER FOR THAT PRICE , ITS DINGEY LOOKING AND SHITTY LOOKING WHEELS .... FOR 13K BOTH GIRLS BETTER COME WITH IT AND FUCKY SUCKY LONG TIME  ....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCdroptop64_@Oct 15 2010, 10:03 PM~18823346
> *:squint:  :squint:  :squint:  DURRRRRR .    im 32 and have had many impalas ,   yes i know its asking prices and i do check completed listing and many do not sell . but my "point " is , these are not able to be bought for 1k dollars anymore , when i was right out of high school my dad sold a 1963 ss impala white on red with factory power windows 100% complete for 2800 dollars ... prices change people ..
> 
> what id give for my dads impala to be back home
> *





> _Originally posted by vertex_@Oct 15 2010, 10:49 PM~18823755
> *I edited my post and there are several for under 1k with links. Like i said I like 4 doors but don't get it twisted they are only worth what someone is willing to pay and 99% of the people out there are not willing to pay for a 4 door.
> *



True every one has there own opinion and the likes and dislikes. I would stick with my 4 door till the wheels fall off. I just love the style cuzz the 4 door looks bigger and meaner " the rey of the road " :biggrin: Like --move bitch get out the way--. 

But if ur in need of $$ due to your financial situation you would do what ever it takes to get that $$ no matter the ride or how ever many doors it has :biggrin: Some one that has a 2 door hooked up and need that $$ for an emergency family wise or what ever you would sell to the need. 

Just my opinion... 


:biggrin:


----------



## SSonsupremes

> My first lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Oct 15 2010, 11:49 PM~18823755
> *I edited my post and there are several for under 1k with links. Like i said I like 4 doors but don't get it twisted they are only worth what someone is willing to pay and 99% of the people out there are not willing to pay for a 4 door.
> *




wtf dude , im talkin about drivers with good interior not those pos car you posted .. yes those are parts cars cause n one will spend the money to fix them ... what im sayin is i can remember about 5-10 years ago you could get one wih " GOOD INTERIOR , GOOD MOTOR , GOOD BODYAND GOOD PAINT " not the ones you posted . im talkin bout turn key brother . `





:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Been busy. Whose working on there rides? Well I'm bought to roll to car wash and clean my 4 door up. Post pictures up later. Supposed to be nice on east coast so ima enjoy the road. Hopefully my legs and back will let me ! But got some narks for that! Lol.


----------



## SCdroptop64

JUST SEEING WHO WOULD BE DOWN FOR A CRUISE AND TOY DRIVE IN CHARLOTTE NORTH CAROLINA AND SURROUNDING AREAS . IF THIS HAS ALLREADY BEEN DONE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BY ALL MEANS LET ME KNOW ,,,,

IF NOT THEN I WOULD LIKE TO GET A HEAD COUNT OF POSSIBLE CRUISERS SO I CAN GET MY WIFE TO SET EVERYTHING UP FOR THE ROUTE FOR THE CRUISE , FOOD SPOT TO MEET EVERYONE AND SEE THE RIDES AND THE DESTINATION FOR THE TOY DRIVE ...

LETSDO SOMETHING GOOD FOR THE LESS FORTUNANT CHILDREN OUT THERE AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME IN THE METRO AREA .... 

NC , SC , TN , VA , GA " STAND UP"

I KNOW THIS IS SHORT NOTICE BUT IT CAN BE DONE ,,,, MAYBE TRY AND SET THIS FOR 2ND WEEK IN DECEMBER ........... 

THANK YOU pm me with any questions


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 16 2010, 07:37 AM~18826059
> *JUST SEEING WHO WOULD BE DOWN FOR A CRUISE AND TOY DRIVE IN CHARLOTTE NORTH CAROLINA AND SURROUNDING AREAS . IF THIS HAS ALLREADY BEEN DONE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BY ALL MEANS LET ME KNOW ,,,,
> 
> IF NOT THEN I WOULD LIKE TO GET A HEAD COUNT OF POSSIBLE CRUISERS SO I CAN GET MY WIFE TO SET EVERYTHING UP FOR THE ROUTE FOR THE CRUISE , FOOD SPOT TO MEET EVERYONE AND SEE THE RIDES AND THE DESTINATION FOR THE TOY DRIVE ...
> 
> LETSDO SOMETHING GOOD FOR THE LESS FORTUNANT CHILDREN OUT THERE AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME IN THE METRO AREA ....
> 
> NC , SC , TN , VA , GA " STAND UP"
> 
> I KNOW THIS IS SHORT NOTICE BUT IT CAN BE DONE ,,,, MAYBE TRY AND SET THIS FOR 2ND WEEK IN DECEMBER ...........
> 
> THANK YOU  pm me with any questions
> *


Post in NC topic. Get with white linc.


----------



## illstorm

> *vertex  Yesterday, 11:49 PM
> I edited my post and there are several for under 1k with links. Like i said I like 4 doors but don't get it twisted they are only worth what someone is willing to pay and 99% of the people out there are not willing to pay for a 4 door.*


That still leaves 3 million plus :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

hurry up and buy... :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=350403910848


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

love my 4 door lac


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Oct 15 2010, 07:56 PM~18823281
> *I am not trying to be a dick but those are "asking" prices and not what they sold for. Do an advanced search and check the check box for completed items and post what they actually sell for. I like 4 doors but they are not going up in money ever. Only hook up a 4 door impala if your going to keep it forever because your better off burying the money in a hole in your back yard. Surprisingly i got 8k (might of been 7) for that car 10 years ago.
> 
> My first lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/63-chevrole...d#ht_500wt_1182
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-Chevy-...c2#ht_500wt_937
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVY-...2#ht_500wt_1182
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1961-CHEVY-...f#ht_500wt_1182
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964-Chevro...f#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1960-Chevro...5#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevy-Impal...a#ht_500wt_1182
> *


i aint gonna lie ill rock a 62 or 63 4 door as long as its no posts


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 17 2010, 02:06 AM~18831407
> *i aint gonna lie ill rock a 62 or 63 4 door as long as its no posts
> *


 :0


----------



## illstorm

> *Esoteric  Posted Today, 03:06 AM
> i aint gonna lie ill rock a 62 or 63 4 door as long as its no posts *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 17 2010, 07:22 AM~18832131
> *:0
> *


its got a look to it a coupe cant pull most coupes cant hold candles to shotgun specials


----------



## SCdroptop64

JUST SEEING WHO WOULD BE DOWN FOR A CRUISE AND TOY DRIVE IN CHARLOTTE NORTH CAROLINA AND SURROUNDING AREAS . IF THIS HAS ALLREADY BEEN DONE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BY ALL MEANS LET ME KNOW ,,,,

IF NOT THEN I WOULD LIKE TO GET A HEAD COUNT OF POSSIBLE CRUISERS SO I CAN GET MY WIFE TO SET EVERYTHING UP FOR THE ROUTE FOR THE CRUISE , FOOD SPOT TO MEET EVERYONE AND SEE THE RIDES AND THE DESTINATION FOR THE TOY DRIVE ...

LETSDO SOMETHING GOOD FOR THE LESS FORTUNANT CHILDREN OUT THERE AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME IN THE METRO AREA .... 

NC , SC , TN , VA , GA " STAND UP"

I KNOW THIS IS SHORT NOTICE BUT IT CAN BE DONE ,,,, MAYBE TRY AND SET THIS FOR 2ND WEEK IN DECEMBER ........... 

THANK YOU pm me with any questions


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 17 2010, 02:10 PM~18833545
> *its got a look to it a coupe cant pull most coupes cant hold candles to shotgun specials
> *


 :0


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 17 2010, 01:10 PM~18833545
> *its got a look to it a coupe cant pull most coupes cant hold candles to shotgun specials
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DanielDucati

All I ever had was 2 door low-lows till I got married had kids and it just feels right with 4 doors now.....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 17 2010, 07:13 PM~18836350
> *:uh:
> *


no coupe


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 17 2010, 08:50 PM~18836763
> *no coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like dookie


----------



## rd62rdstr

Traditionally lowriders have been 2 doors except for the luxury models. Kind of hard to compare a 4dr Biscayne to a Impala SS. Body lines just dont flow the same.


----------



## 925rider

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 17 2010, 10:07 PM~18836943
> *Traditionally lowriders have been 2 doors except for the luxury models. Kind of hard to compare a 4dr Biscayne to a Impala SS. Body lines just dont flow the same.
> *


Thats the only thing I'm unhappy with


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 17 2010, 07:52 PM~18836792
> *Looks like dookie
> *


it can turn your donk into a hatchback kia


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 17 2010, 11:06 PM~18838230
> *it can turn your donk into a hatchback kia
> *


And it will still be an ugly foe doe


----------



## 68impalatattooman

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Oct 17 2010, 07:50 PM~18836763-->
> 
> 
> 
> no coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clean it just need to be laid out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 08:07 PM~18836943
> *Traditionally lowriders have been 2 doors except for the luxury models. Kind of hard to compare a 4dr Biscayne to a Impala SS. Body lines just dont flow the same.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: No learn your history before you open your mouth .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-509Rider_@Oct 17 2010, 10:10 PM~18838262
> *And it will still be an ugly foe doe
> *


When you build something I'll acually give a shit shit! Well not really.


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 17 2010, 11:07 PM~18836943
> *Traditionally lowriders have been 2 doors except for the luxury models. Kind of hard to compare a 4dr Biscayne to a Impala SS. Body lines just dont flow the same.
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 18 2010, 02:57 PM~18842327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Oct 17 2010, 07:50 PM~18836763
> *no coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


caca, go build some model cars


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 18 2010, 01:10 PM~18841956
> *Clean it just need to be laid out!
> :uh:  No learn your history before you open your mouth .
> When you build something I'll acually give a shit shit! Well not really.
> *


Lol my setup is worth more than your turd


----------



## servant of christ

REALY GUYS WHO CARES WHETHER SOMEONE HAS A 4 DOORS ,2 DOORS.IM 49 YEARS OLD AND SENCE THE TIME I WAS A TEENAGER I HAVE SEEN SOME BAD ASS LOOKING 2 DOOR RIDE IN MY TIME BUT I HAVE ALSO SEEN SOME BAD ASS LOOKING 4 DOORS THAT WOULD MAKE SOME 2 DOORS LOOK LIKE CRAP,AND THE OTHER WAY AROUND. BUT ITS ALL HOW ONE BUILT'S THERE RIDES AND WHAT YOU LIKE .SOME SAY FORD DON'T MAKE GOOD LOWRIDERS AND ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHEVY OR GM CARS.BACK IN THE DAY WITCH I KNOW MANNY OF YOU WEREN'T BORN YET,HOMIES WOULD GET VW,PINTOS,VEGAS,MUSTANGS,FALCONS ,SLAP SOME RIMS NICE PAINT JOBS PIN STRIPING .SOME CRUSH VALOURE INTERIOR .AND YOU CAN JOIN A CAR CLUB.THE PROBLEM NOW DAYS EVERYONE SEES HOW MUCH COMPATITION THERE IS OUT THERE ,AND EVERYONE WANTS TO OUT DO EVERYONE SOME TIMES EVEN IN THERE OWN CLUBS,SO IF SOME ONE WITH THAT MENTALETY WILL NEVER APRECIATE SOMEONE THATS HAS SOMETHING DEFFRENT FROM WHAT SOME CALL THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER,JUST MY 2 CENT AND I DIDNT GET SPELLCHECK OH WELL.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 18 2010, 06:15 PM~18843943
> *REALY GUYS WHO CARES WHETHER SOMEONE HAS A 4 DOORS ,2 DOORS.IM 49 YEARS OLD AND SENCE THE TIME I WAS A TEENAGER I HAVE SEEN SOME BAD ASS LOOKING 2 DOOR RIDE IN MY TIME BUT I HAVE ALSO SEEN SOME BAD ASS LOOKING 4 DOORS THAT WOULD MAKE SOME 2 DOORS LOOK LIKE CRAP,AND THE OTHER WAY AROUND. BUT ITS ALL HOW ONE BUILT'S THERE RIDES AND WHAT YOU LIKE .SOME SAY FORD DON'T MAKE GOOD LOWRIDERS AND ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHEVY OR GM CARS.BACK IN THE DAY WITCH I KNOW MANNY OF YOU WEREN'T BORN YET,HOMIES WOULD GET VW,PINTOS,VEGAS,MUSTANGS,FALCONS ,SLAP SOME RIMS NICE PAINT JOBS PIN STRIPING .SOME CRUSH VALOURE INTERIOR .AND YOU CAN JOIN A CAR CLUB.THE PROBLEM NOW DAYS  EVERYONE SEES HOW MUCH COMPATITION THERE IS OUT THERE ,AND EVERYONE WANTS TO OUT DO EVERYONE SOME TIMES EVEN IN THERE OWN CLUBS,SO IF SOME ONE WITH THAT MENTALETY WILL NEVER APRECIATE SOMEONE THATS HAS SOMETHING DEFFRENT FROM WHAT SOME CALL THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER,JUST MY 2 CENT AND I DIDNT GET SPELLCHECK OH WELL.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 18 2010, 07:15 PM~18843943
> *REALY GUYS WHO CARES WHETHER SOMEONE HAS A 4 DOORS ,2 DOORS.IM 49 YEARS OLD AND SENCE THE TIME I WAS A TEENAGER I HAVE SEEN SOME BAD ASS LOOKING 2 DOOR RIDE IN MY TIME BUT I HAVE ALSO SEEN SOME BAD ASS LOOKING 4 DOORS THAT WOULD MAKE SOME 2 DOORS LOOK LIKE CRAP,AND THE OTHER WAY AROUND. BUT ITS ALL HOW ONE BUILT'S THERE RIDES AND WHAT YOU LIKE .SOME SAY FORD DON'T MAKE GOOD LOWRIDERS AND ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHEVY OR GM CARS.BACK IN THE DAY WITCH I KNOW MANNY OF YOU WEREN'T BORN YET,HOMIES WOULD GET VW,PINTOS,VEGAS,MUSTANGS,FALCONS ,SLAP SOME RIMS NICE PAINT JOBS PIN STRIPING .SOME CRUSH VALOURE INTERIOR .AND YOU CAN JOIN A CAR CLUB.THE PROBLEM NOW DAYS  EVERYONE SEES HOW MUCH COMPATITION THERE IS OUT THERE ,AND EVERYONE WANTS TO OUT DO EVERYONE SOME TIMES EVEN IN THERE OWN CLUBS,SO IF SOME ONE WITH THAT MENTALETY WILL NEVER APRECIATE SOMEONE THATS HAS SOMETHING DEFFRENT FROM WHAT SOME CALL THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER,JUST MY 2 CENT AND I DIDNT GET SPELLCHECK OH WELL.
> *



DAMN RIGHT , PREACH ON BROTHER . :h5: :h5:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 18 2010, 07:20 PM~18843978
> *:h5:
> *


 YOU GONNA MAKE THE TOY RUN HOMIE ?


----------



## primo507




----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 15 2010, 09:16 PM~18822964
> *HERES SOME MORE PRICEY FOUR DOORS ON EBAY .... 4 DOOR HATERS PLESE FEEL FREE TO LOOK ....... SO WHEN YOU PPL SAY THEY AINT HITTIN ON THEY MONEY OR ITS A VALUEABLE THING , WELL MAYBE YOU ARE THINKIN BOUT 10 YEARS AGO , OR EVEN 5 YEAR AGO .. PRICE IS RAISING ON THESE CARS REGARDLESS HOMIES .  SEE FOR YOURSELF
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964-Chevy-...=item41537971b6
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-impala...=item415395edb4
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1963-Chevy-...=item1c1636226f
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-IMPALA...=item3a5f1d200d
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1962-chevy-...=item3cb193aad9
> *


seriously though, i can ask one million dollars for a turd I just pushed out, doesnt mean imma get it LOL........ all I see is parts! :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 18 2010, 03:39 PM~18843646
> *Lol my setup is worth more than your turd
> *


Thats your problem not mine. i don't care how you spend your money.. And neither should you on how 4 door ryders and other genders of lows do.. Just ride.


----------



## Mack10

*100 Pgs for the 4drs....*


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2010, 06:22 PM~18844606
> *seriously though, i can ask one million dollars for a turd I just pushed out, doesnt mean imma get it LOL........ all I see is parts!  :cheesy:
> *


Bahha


----------



## bigtroubles1

some one start a four door only club .. thatd be sicc hahaha


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Oct 17 2010, 09:07 PM~18836943
> *Traditionally lowriders have been 2 doors except for the luxury models. Kind of hard to compare a 4dr Biscayne to a Impala SS. Body lines just dont flow the same.
> *


fucc a tradition fool its 2010 , when jesus was around it was a tradition to walk around without shoes and a cloth robe, do u still do that? na man things change


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Oct 17 2010, 09:58 PM~18837446
> *Thats the only thing I'm unhappy with
> *


fool u could care les about a body line ... u dont know the difference. if it was tradition to ride a four door u would be saying the same shit


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Oct 15 2010, 09:49 PM~18823755
> *I edited my post and there are several for under 1k with links. Like i said I like 4 doors but don't get it twisted they are only worth what someone is willing to pay and 99% of the people out there are not willing to pay for a 4 door.
> *


no one is paying for a 2 door or four door homie.. no ones selling shit .. i actually gotten numerous hit ups for my four door mali.. but people are bullshitters and dont show up cuz they dont have the feria.. if a car is nice, its nice. four door or two door. i know im never going to get what i put into a car and that goes for four door or two door. people just are cheap and dont have money ITS A REALITY A FACT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 18 2010, 04:15 PM~18843943
> *REALY GUYS WHO CARES WHETHER SOMEONE HAS A 4 DOORS ,2 DOORS.IM 49 YEARS OLD AND SENCE THE TIME I WAS A TEENAGER I HAVE SEEN SOME BAD ASS LOOKING 2 DOOR RIDE IN MY TIME BUT I HAVE ALSO SEEN SOME BAD ASS LOOKING 4 DOORS THAT WOULD MAKE SOME 2 DOORS LOOK LIKE CRAP,AND THE OTHER WAY AROUND. BUT ITS ALL HOW ONE BUILT'S THERE RIDES AND WHAT YOU LIKE .SOME SAY FORD DON'T MAKE GOOD LOWRIDERS AND ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHEVY OR GM CARS.BACK IN THE DAY WITCH I KNOW MANNY OF YOU WEREN'T BORN YET,HOMIES WOULD GET VW,PINTOS,VEGAS,MUSTANGS,FALCONS ,SLAP SOME RIMS NICE PAINT JOBS PIN STRIPING .SOME CRUSH VALOURE INTERIOR .AND YOU CAN JOIN A CAR CLUB.THE PROBLEM NOW DAYS  EVERYONE SEES HOW MUCH COMPATITION THERE IS OUT THERE ,AND EVERYONE WANTS TO OUT DO EVERYONE SOME TIMES EVEN IN THERE OWN CLUBS,SO IF SOME ONE WITH THAT MENTALETY WILL NEVER APRECIATE SOMEONE THATS HAS SOMETHING DEFFRENT FROM WHAT SOME CALL THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER,JUST MY 2 CENT AND I DIDNT GET SPELLCHECK OH WELL.
> *


Blah blah blah 4 doors are still parts cars and always will be


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 18 2010, 05:22 PM~18844606
> *seriously though, i can ask one million dollars for a turd I just pushed out, doesnt mean imma get it LOL........ all I see is parts!  :cheesy:
> *


truth. none of those cars will sell, i'll put money on it


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 19 2010, 01:36 AM~18848816
> *truth. none of those cars will sell, i'll put money on it
> *


http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/Joetwright1983/95527424.jpgmy parts car.
no car is selling 4 door or not I CAN PUT MONEY ON THAT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 19 2010, 12:38 AM~18848824
> *http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l629/Joetwright1983/95527424.jpgmy parts car.
> no car is selling 4 door or not I CAN PUT MONEY ON THAT
> [/b][/quote]
> 2 door chevys sell like hot cakes, no one likes those grand prix's its about as crappy as a 4 door*


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Oct 18 2010, 06:15 PM~18843943-->
> 
> 
> 
> REALY GUYS WHO CARES WHETHER SOMEONE HAS A 4 DOORS ,2 DOORS.IM 49 YEARS OLD AND SENCE THE TIME I WAS A TEENAGER I HAVE SEEN SOME BAD ASS LOOKING 2 DOOR RIDE IN MY TIME BUT I HAVE ALSO SEEN SOME BAD ASS LOOKING 4 DOORS THAT WOULD MAKE SOME 2 DOORS LOOK LIKE CRAP,AND THE OTHER WAY AROUND. BUT ITS ALL HOW ONE BUILT'S THERE RIDES AND WHAT YOU LIKE .SOME SAY FORD DON'T MAKE GOOD LOWRIDERS AND ITS ALL ABOUT THE CHEVY OR GM CARS.BACK IN THE DAY WITCH I KNOW MANNY OF YOU WEREN'T BORN YET,HOMIES WOULD GET VW,PINTOS,VEGAS,MUSTANGS,FALCONS ,SLAP SOME RIMS NICE PAINT JOBS PIN STRIPING .SOME CRUSH VALOURE INTERIOR .AND YOU CAN JOIN A CAR CLUB.THE PROBLEM NOW DAYS  EVERYONE SEES HOW MUCH COMPATITION THERE IS OUT THERE ,AND EVERYONE WANTS TO OUT DO EVERYONE SOME TIMES EVEN IN THERE OWN CLUBS,SO IF SOME ONE WITH THAT MENTALETY WILL NEVER APRECIATE SOMEONE THATS HAS SOMETHING DEFFRENT FROM WHAT SOME CALL THE TRADITIONAL LOWRIDER,JUST MY 2 CENT AND I DIDNT GET SPELLCHECK OH WELL.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 06:20 PM~18843978
> *:h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 06:26 PM~18844040
> *DAMN RIGHT , PREACH ON BROTHER . :h5:  :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 06:27 PM~18844047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 01:52 AM~18848639
> *some one start a four door only club .. thatd be sicc hahaha
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Oct 19 2010, 01:54 AM~18848649
> *fucc a tradition fool its 2010 , when jesus was around it was a tradition to walk around without shoes and a cloth robe, do u still do that? na man things change
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>*TTT*</span>

For the 4 doors....


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 14 2010, 09:59 PM~18814460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 15 2010, 10:58 AM~18818701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better shot  4:28
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 19 2010, 12:33 AM~18848807
> *Blah blah blah 4 doors are still parts cars and always will be
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH NOW FOR THAT YOU GET A HA HA HA HA ,BUT I SEE BY READING YOU SIGNATURE YOUR JUST LIKE I SAID ABOUT NOT BEEN OPEN MINDED ABOUT DEFFRENT BUILT OF CARS OR MODELS .I ALWAYS OWNED CHEVY'S BUT WHEN MY DAD PAST THE LINCOLN TO ME I TOOK ,AND I HAVE BEAT SOME CHEVY'S ON AWARDS IN SHOWS.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 19 2010, 01:42 PM~18852489
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH NOW  FOR THAT YOU GET A HA HA HA HA ,BUT I SEE BY READING YOU SIGNATURE YOUR JUST LIKE I SAID ABOUT NOT BEEN OPEN MINDED  ABOUT DEFFRENT BUILT OF CARS OR MODELS .I ALWAYS OWNED CHEVY'S BUT WHEN MY DAD PAST THE LINCOLN TO ME I TOOK ,AND I HAVE BEAT SOME CHEVY'S ON AWARDS IN SHOWS.
> *


most open minded people are gay :wow:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 19 2010, 01:54 PM~18852598
> *most open minded people are gay  :wow:
> *


AND AGAING YOU KEEP PROVING MY POINT .


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 19 2010, 02:10 PM~18852712
> *AND AGAING YOU KEEP PROVING MY POINT
> *


good for you keep doin your thing, but im still gonna hate on them fo does gramps


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 19 2010, 01:41 AM~18848829
> *2 door chevys sell like hot cakes, no one likes those grand prix's its about as crappy as a 4 door
> *


You must haven't been on the vehicle thread lately . Red22 caprice askin 4k has been up for at least a month, my homies Monte been up for 3 weeks he only wants 3k 
Regal(Buick) but still a hot car , the one from rollers only has been up for 2 months, that black training day Monte has been up since early 2010 . OH AND THEY ARE ALL 2 DOORS !!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

In makin moneys defense though, IF THE GUY DON'T LIKE 4 DOORS YOU CAN'T TRY AND MAKE HIM CHANGE HIS MIND. IM SURE THEIR ARE CERTAIN THINGS WE ALL DON'T LIKE AND NO MATTER WHAT ANY ONE SAYS YOU JUST DON'T LIKE IT. SO WE CAN PREACH TO HIM ALL DAY ABOUT 2 DOOR OR FOUR BUT IT'S A WASTE OF ENERGY HE JUST DON'T LIKE EM. so fuccem !!!
I personally look at the car as a whole and not at doors , obviously cuz I'm a proud LOWRIDER OWNER . I get compliments on my car all the time. As long as u as a person like it, then fucc what the next man has to say. So fucc makin money WHERE'S THE BITCHES NEW TOPIC


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 19 2010, 02:37 PM~18852880
> *You must haven't been on the vehicle thread lately . Red22 caprice askin 4k has been up for at least a month, my homies Monte been up for 3 weeks he only wants 3k
> Regal(Buick) but still a hot car , the one from rollers only has been up for 2 months, that black training day Monte has been up since early 2010 . OH AND THEY ARE ALL  2 DOORS !!!
> *


:dunno:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Oct 19 2010, 03:42 PM~18852489-->
> 
> 
> 
> BLAH BLAH BLAH NOW  FOR THAT YOU GET A HA HA HA HA ,BUT I SEE BY READING YOU SIGNATURE YOUR JUST LIKE I SAID ABOUT NOT BEEN OPEN MINDED ABOUT DEFFRENT BUILT OF CARS OR MODELS .I ALWAYS OWNED CHEVY'S BUT WHEN MY DAD PAST THE LINCOLN TO ME I TOOK ,AND I HAVE BEAT SOME CHEVY'S ON AWARDS IN SHOWS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servent of [email protected] 19 2010, 04:10 PM~18852712
> *AND AGAING YOU KEEP PROVING MY POINT .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 04:37 PM~18852880
> *You must haven't been on the vehicle thread lately . Red22 caprice askin 4k has been up for at least a month, my homies Monte been up for 3 weeks he only wants 3k
> Regal(Buick) but still a hot car , the one from rollers only has been up for 2 months, that black training day Monte has been up since early 2010 . OH AND THEY ARE ALL  2 DOORS !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Damnnn!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Oct 19 2010, 04:44 PM~18852934
> *In makin moneys defense though, IF THE GUY DON'T LIKE 4 DOORS YOU CAN'T TRY AND MAKE HIM CHANGE HIS MIND. IM SURE THEIR ARE CERTAIN THINGS WE ALL DON'T LIKE AND NO MATTER WHAT ANY ONE SAYS YOU JUST DON'T LIKE IT. SO WE CAN PREACH TO HIM ALL DAY ABOUT 2 DOOR OR FOUR BUT IT'S A WASTE OF ENERGY HE JUST DON'T LIKE EM. so fuccem !!!
> I personally  look at the car as a whole and not at doors , obviously cuz I'm a proud LOWRIDER OWNER . I get compliments on my car all the time. As long as u as a person like it, then fucc what the next man has to say. So fucc makin money WHERE'S THE BITCHES NEW TOPIC
> *


To me 4 doors 2 doors its all good as long as they are clean.... and yes no one can change anybody mind of what they like. 

:biggrin:


----------



## THE*TRUTH*HURTZ

62 FOUR DOORS ARE NICE


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 19 2010, 02:44 PM~18852934
> *In makin moneys defense though, IF THE GUY DON'T LIKE 4 DOORS YOU CAN'T TRY AND MAKE HIM CHANGE HIS MIND. IM SURE THEIR ARE CERTAIN THINGS WE ALL DON'T LIKE AND NO MATTER WHAT ANY ONE SAYS YOU JUST DON'T LIKE IT. SO WE CAN PREACH TO HIM ALL DAY ABOUT 2 DOOR OR FOUR BUT IT'S A WASTE OF ENERGY HE JUST DON'T LIKE EM. so fuccem !!!
> I personally  look at the car as a whole and not at doors , obviously cuz I'm a proud LOWRIDER OWNER . I get compliments on my car all the time. As long as u as a person like it, then fucc what the next man has to say. So fucc makin money WHERE'S THE BITCHES NEW TOPIC
> *


IM NOT HEAR TO TRY TO CHANGE HIS MIND OR ANYONE'S MINE ,MY COMMENT IS IF THE HOMIE'S ARE FIXING A 4DOOR AND ITS A LO LO .THEN GOOD FOR THEM,MY POST IS NOT JUST TO THE HOMIE MAKING MONEY BUT TO ALL THAT GO AROUND PUTTING HOMIES DOWN FOR THERE 4DOOR LOWRIDERS .ANOTHER THING TO MAKING MONEY I KNOW HE ISNT THAT OLD ,BECAUSE IN HIS SIGNATURE HE PUT EXCEPT WEGONS,WELL BACK IN THE DAY *NO ONE CARED FOR WAGONS*,</span>NOW THEY DO SO <span style=\'color:red\'>*ONE DAY JUST LIKE THE WAGONS ,4DOORS WILL BE WELL EXEPTED INTO CLUBS *


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 19 2010, 05:29 PM~18853782
> *IM NOT HEAR TO TRY TO CHANGE HIS MIND OR ANYONE'S MINE ,MY COMMENT IS IF THE HOMIE'S ARE FIXING A 4DOOR AND ITS A LO LO .THEN GOOD FOR THEM,MY POST IS NOT JUST TO THE HOMIE MAKING MONEY BUT TO ALL THAT GO AROUND PUTTING HOMIES DOWN FOR THERE 4DOOR LOWRIDERS .ANOTHER THING TO  MAKING MONEY I KNOW HE ISNT THAT OLD ,BECAUSE IN HIS SIGNATURE HE PUT EXCEPT WEGONS,WELL BACK IN THE DAY NO ONE CARED FOR WAGONS,</span>NOW THEY DO SO <span style=\'color:red\'>ONE DAY JUST LIKE THE WAGONS ,4DOORS WILL BE WELL EXEPTED INTO CLUBS
> *


yeah hes a child obviously by his comments, he does not look at the wrk in general and the time , money and hard wrk put into a modified car. he looks at doors. that right their shows his immaturity. i honestly think he likes four doors cuz hes on this thread alot. but as for the club thing , clubs arent a basis if four door cars will be excepted , its up tp us four door riders to change the game. lets make 4 door lowlows the new thing . im tellin u IF SOMEONE STARTED A FOUR DOOR CLUB ONLY THAT WAS HOT, ALL TWO DOOR FOOLS WOULD ENVY.


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 19 2010, 04:36 PM~18853831
> *yeah hes a child obviously by his comments, he does not look at the wrk in general and the time , money and hard wrk put into a modified car. he looks at doors. that right their shows his immaturity. i honestly think he likes four doors cuz hes on this thread alot. but as for the club thing , clubs arent a basis if four door cars will be excepted , its up tp us four door riders to change the game. lets make 4 door lowlows the new thing . im tellin u IF SOMEONE STARTED A FOUR DOOR CLUB ONLY THAT WAS HOT, ALL TWO DOOR FOOLS WOULD ENVY.
> *


YOU HOMIES SHOULD START ONE ,NOW THAT WOULD BE KOOL.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Oct 19 2010, 05:44 PM~18853897
> *YOU HOMIES SHOULD START ONE ,NOW THAT WOULD BE KOOL.
> *


SHIT HALF THE CARS IN MY CLUB ARE FOUR DOORS


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by servent of christ+Oct 19 2010, 06:29 PM~18853782-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM NOT HEAR TO TRY TO CHANGE HIS MIND OR ANYONE'S MINE ,MY COMMENT IS IF THE HOMIE'S ARE FIXING A 4DOOR AND ITS A LO LO .THEN GOOD FOR THEM,MY POST IS NOT JUST TO THE HOMIE MAKING MONEY BUT TO ALL THAT GO AROUND PUTTING HOMIES DOWN FOR THERE 4DOOR LOWRIDERS .ANOTHER THING TO  MAKING MONEY I KNOW HE ISNT THAT OLD ,BECAUSE IN HIS SIGNATURE HE PUT EXCEPT WEGONS,WELL BACK IN THE DAY *NO ONE CARED FOR WAGONS*,</span>NOW THEY DO SO <span style=\'color:red\'>*ONE DAY JUST LIKE THE WAGONS ,4DOORS WILL BE WELL EXEPTED INTO CLUBS *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Didn't know that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 06:36 PM~18853831
> *yeah hes a child obviously by his comments, he does not look at the wrk in general and the time , money and hard wrk put into a modified car. he looks at doors. that right their shows his immaturity. i honestly think he likes four doors cuz hes on this thread alot. but as for the club thing , clubs arent a basis if four door cars will be excepted , its up tp us four door riders to change the game. lets make 4 door lowlows the new thing . im tellin u IF SOMEONE STARTED A FOUR DOOR CLUB ONLY THAT WAS HOT, ALL TWO DOOR FOOLS WOULD ENVY.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes::yes::yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by servent of [email protected] 19 2010, 06:44 PM~18853897
> *YOU HOMIES SHOULD START ONE ,NOW THAT WOULD BE KOOL.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Oct 19 2010, 06:56 PM~18853999
> *SHIT HALF THE CARS IN MY CLUB ARE FOUR DOORS
> *


:cheesy: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 18 2010, 11:43 PM~18847056
> *100 Pgs for the 4drs....
> *



NO DOUBT FOLK ... IM LOVING THE 100 PAGES LOL :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: FOUR HIGH FIVES FOR THE FOUR DOORS


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Oct 19 2010, 08:19 PM~18854818-->
> 
> 
> 
> NO DOUBT FOLK ... IM LOVING THE 100 PAGES LOL  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  FOUR HIGH FIVES FOR THE FOUR DOORS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 19 2010, 08:22 PM~18854864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And that's another one!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm

> *MAKIN MONEY  Yesterday, 04:54 PM
> Most open minded people are gay  :wow: *


He who comes up to his own idea of greatness, must always have had a very low standard of it in his mind. - *William Hazlitt, *

Oh yea!! The term gay was originally used, well into the mid-20th century, primarily to refer to feelings of being "carefree", "happy", or "bright and showy". It had also come to acquire some connotations of "immorality" as early as 1637. You are 100% correct :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

6 Batteries  



















:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## abbeyg123

my 1960 impala 4 door


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 19 2010, 11:27 PM~18856922
> *He who comes up to his own idea of greatness, must always have had a very low standard of it in his mind. - William Hazlitt,
> 
> Oh yea!! The term gay was originally used, well into the mid-20th century, primarily to refer to feelings of being "carefree", "happy", or "bright and showy". It had also come to acquire some connotations of "immorality" as early as 1637. You are 100% correct :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka+Oct 20 2010, 03:24 AM~18858397-->
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: uffin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-abbeyg123_@Oct 20 2010, 07:10 AM~18858771
> *my 1960 impala 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin: uffin:

Looking good..!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 20 2010, 02:00 PM~18861279
> *:wow:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> :biggrin: uffin:
> :biggrin: uffin:
> 
> Looking good..!!
> *


x63


----------



## MAKIN MONEY




----------



## 68impalatattooman

hate on that bitch........................


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 20 2010, 06:14 PM~18862722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hate on that bitch........................
> *



BAD ASS ......


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 20 2010, 05:19 PM~18862761
> *BAD ASS ......
> *


oh yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 20 2010, 03:14 PM~18862722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hate on that bitch........................
> *


----------



## illstorm

Living it up car clubs super clean 4 tre coming hard N the paint.


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 20 2010, 04:14 PM~18862722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hate on that bitch........................
> *


thats hella sick and i dont normally fuck with 4 doors


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Oct 20 2010, 02:41 PM~18862408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUNNY SO IS THE 65 OR 66 2 DOOR NEXT TO IT *FAIL*


----------



## Alex U Faka

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 20 2010, 05:14 PM~18862722-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hate on that bitch........................
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 05:19 PM~18862761
> *BAD ASS ......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 05:20 PM~18862768
> *oh yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 07:01 PM~18863659
> *Living it up car clubs super clean 4 tre coming hard N the paint.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 07:02 PM~18863682
> *thats hella sick and i dont normally fuck with 4 doors
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Alex U [email protected] 20 2010, 08:16 PM~18864439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 08:17 PM~18864451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

I was told that 4door lowriders wasn't worth anything in sale value.Most people are looking for 2doors.But I feel like this I can put more hoes in a 4door caddy.Me i really don't care as long as my ride do 3wheels F/B/S2S Im good


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka+Oct 20 2010, 10:22 PM~18865933-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&[email protected] 20 2010, 10:31 PM~18866037
> *I was told that 4door lowriders wasn't worth anything in sale value.Most people are looking for 2doors.But I feel like this I can put more hoes in a 4door caddy.Me i really don't care as long as my ride do 3wheels F/B/S2S Im  good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Alex U [email protected] 20 2010, 10:51 PM~18866272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Alex U [email protected] 20 2010, 10:59 PM~18866369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 11:00 PM~18866374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammmnn it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 21 2010, 10:14 AM~18862722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hate on that bitch........................
> *


lovin that one right there


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCdroptop64

ATTENTION ,,,,, CALLING ALL EAST COAST REGION LOW LOWS IN SC , NC , GA ,TN AND VA .....

I AM PUTTING TOGETHER A TOY RUN FOR NEEDY CHILDREN IN THE CHARLOTTE METRO AREA , AND TRYIN TO GET AS MANY LOWS LOWS TOGETHER THAT WOULD BE DOWN FOR A REAL GOOD CAUSE AND DOWN FOR A CRUISE THROUGH DOWNTOWN CHARLOTTE ,

I WILL BE POSTING UP A FLYER THIS WEEKEND AS IT WILL BE FINISHED 

TOY RUN TO TAKE PLACE ON DECEMBER 11TH , MEETING AT 801 E ARROWOOD ROAD AT THE SALVATION ARMY AT THE OLD WALMART SHOPPING CENTER ,, 

FROM THERE WE WILL BEGIN OUR CRUISE AT ROUGHLY 1230 THROUGH DOWNTOWN CHARLOTTE WITH HOPEFULLY A PARADE OF LOW LOWS . THEN AFTER ROUGHLY ABOUT AN HOUR , RETURN TO THE SAME LOCATION TO DROP OFF GIFTS AT SALVATION ARMY ,,,

I HAVE SPOKEN WITH THE LADY OVER THE SALVATION ARMY AND SHE IS ALLOWING US WHEN WE RETURN TO HOST A CAR SHOW ,,,, SHE IS GOING TO HAVE US AN AREA ROPED OFF FOR US TO DISPLAY OUR RIDES ,,," NO ENTRY FEE NOR ANY TROPHIES ,,,, THE PURPOSE FOR THIS SHOWING IS FOR ALL OF US TO GET TOGETHER AND SEE EVERYONES RIDE AND GET TO KNOW EACH OTHER AND FOR SPECTATORS AND GENERAL PUBLIC TO COME SEE THE CARS BUT THEY HAVE TO DONATE A GIFT FOR A CHILD TO ENTER THE SHOW ...

THE SHOWING WILL BE FROM 2-4 PM ... SHE IS CONTACTING THE LOCAL NEWS DEPARTMENTS AND THERE MIGHT BE POSSIBLE NEWS COVERAGE FOR THIS .. 

AS OF NOW I HAVE ROUGHLY 20 FOR SURE HEAD COUNT .. SO IF YOU ARE DOWN FOR THE CHILDREN AND A GOOD CAUSE AND WANNA ROLL WITH LOW LOWS THEN PLEASE BY ALL MEANS COME OUT AND SUPPORT US ...

THE CHILDREN WE WILL BE SPONSERING RANGE IN THE AGE FROM NEW BORN TO 14 YEARS OLD ... SHE SAID BOARD GAMES , SMALL SPORTING EQUIP ARE BIG HITS ..... ALL "I" ASK OF YOU IF YOU WANNA HELP OUT IS TO HAVE A SMALL GIFT FOR A BOY AND A GIRL ..... IF WE HAVE 30 LOW LOWS THAT WILL BE 60 CHILDREN WE CAN MAKE SMILE 

THE CHILDREN ARE OUR FUTURE AND WHO DO THE CHILDREN LOOK UP TO , YOU GUESSED IT . THE GUYS WITH THE COOL CARS ... SO PLEASE DO WHAT YOU CAN AND MAKE IT A POINT TO BE THERE ....

IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME OR YOU CAN PM SNOW "CRIPN8EZ" HELL HAVE INFO AS WELL , IF YOU HAVE NO QUESTIONS AND KNOW YOULL BE THERE PLEASE PM ME AND SAY IM DOWN OR WELL BE THERE SO I CAN KEEP A COUNT ...... CALL YOUR PPL AND HAVE THEM CALL PPL ..LETS MAKE THIS BIG FOR THE EAST .. THE WEST COAST DOES IT UP BIG SO LETS JOIN THEM 

BEING I LIVE IN SOUTH CAROLINA I LOOK FOWARD TO MEETING ALL OF YOU WHO SHOW . TY FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND GODBLESS


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 20 2010, 04:14 PM~18862722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hate on that bitch........................
> *


clean


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## 65ragrider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 20 2010, 03:14 PM~18862722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hate on that bitch........................
> *


 :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 06:17 PM~18864451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 21 2010, 03:53 PM~18872076
> *ATTENTION ,,,,, CALLING ALL EAST COAST REGION LOW LOWS IN SC , NC , GA ,TN AND VA .....
> 
> I AM PUTTING TOGETHER A TOY RUN FOR NEEDY CHILDREN IN THE CHARLOTTE METRO AREA , AND TRYIN TO GET AS MANY LOWS LOWS TOGETHER THAT WOULD BE DOWN FOR A REAL GOOD CAUSE AND DOWN FOR A CRUISE THROUGH DOWNTOWN CHARLOTTE ,
> 
> I WILL BE POSTING UP A FLYER THIS WEEKEND AS IT WILL BE FINISHED
> 
> TOY RUN TO TAKE PLACE ON DECEMBER 11TH , MEETING AT 801 E ARROWOOD ROAD AT THE SALVATION ARMY AT THE OLD WALMART SHOPPING CENTER ,,
> 
> FROM THERE WE WILL BEGIN OUR CRUISE AT ROUGHLY 1230 THROUGH DOWNTOWN CHARLOTTE WITH HOPEFULLY A PARADE OF LOW LOWS .    THEN AFTER ROUGHLY ABOUT AN HOUR , RETURN TO THE SAME LOCATION TO DROP OFF GIFTS AT SALVATION ARMY ,,,
> 
> I HAVE SPOKEN WITH THE LADY OVER THE SALVATION ARMY AND SHE IS ALLOWING US WHEN WE RETURN TO HOST A CAR SHOW ,,,, SHE IS GOING TO HAVE US AN AREA ROPED OFF FOR US TO DISPLAY OUR RIDES ,,," NO ENTRY FEE NOR ANY TROPHIES ,,,, THE PURPOSE FOR THIS SHOWING IS FOR ALL OF US TO GET TOGETHER AND SEE EVERYONES RIDE AND GET TO KNOW EACH OTHER AND FOR SPECTATORS AND GENERAL PUBLIC  TO COME SEE THE CARS BUT THEY HAVE TO  DONATE A GIFT FOR A CHILD TO ENTER THE SHOW ...
> 
> THE SHOWING WILL BE FROM 2-4 PM ... SHE IS CONTACTING THE LOCAL NEWS DEPARTMENTS AND THERE MIGHT BE POSSIBLE NEWS COVERAGE FOR THIS ..
> 
> AS OF NOW I HAVE ROUGHLY 20 FOR SURE HEAD COUNT .. SO IF YOU ARE DOWN FOR THE CHILDREN AND A GOOD CAUSE AND WANNA ROLL WITH LOW LOWS THEN PLEASE BY ALL MEANS COME OUT AND SUPPORT US ...
> 
> THE CHILDREN WE WILL BE SPONSERING RANGE IN THE AGE FROM NEW BORN TO 14 YEARS OLD ...  SHE SAID BOARD GAMES , SMALL SPORTING EQUIP ARE BIG HITS .....    ALL "I" ASK OF YOU IF YOU WANNA HELP OUT IS TO HAVE A SMALL GIFT FOR A BOY AND A GIRL ..... IF WE HAVE 30 LOW LOWS THAT WILL BE 60 CHILDREN WE CAN MAKE SMILE
> 
> THE CHILDREN ARE OUR FUTURE AND WHO DO THE CHILDREN LOOK UP TO , YOU GUESSED IT . THE GUYS WITH THE COOL CARS ... SO PLEASE DO WHAT YOU CAN AND MAKE IT A POINT TO BE THERE ....
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME  OR YOU CAN PM SNOW "CRIPN8EZ" HELL HAVE INFO AS WELL , IF YOU HAVE NO QUESTIONS AND KNOW YOULL BE THERE PLEASE PM ME AND SAY IM DOWN OR WELL BE THERE SO I CAN KEEP A COUNT ...... CALL YOUR PPL AND HAVE THEM CALL PPL ..LETS MAKE THIS BIG FOR THE EAST ..    THE WEST COAST DOES IT UP BIG SO LETS JOIN THEM
> 
> BEING I LIVE IN SOUTH CAROLINA I LOOK FOWARD TO MEETING ALL OF YOU WHO SHOW .    TY FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND GODBLESS
> *


Wishing nothing but the best!!! on that..!


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## lolows




----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT *  

:biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 21 2010, 03:53 PM~18872076
> *ATTENTION ,,,,, CALLING ALL EAST COAST REGION LOW LOWS IN SC , NC , GA ,TN AND VA .....
> 
> I AM PUTTING TOGETHER A TOY RUN FOR NEEDY CHILDREN IN THE CHARLOTTE METRO AREA , AND TRYIN TO GET AS MANY LOWS LOWS TOGETHER THAT WOULD BE DOWN FOR A REAL GOOD CAUSE AND DOWN FOR A CRUISE THROUGH DOWNTOWN CHARLOTTE ,
> 
> I WILL BE POSTING UP A FLYER THIS WEEKEND AS IT WILL BE FINISHED
> 
> TOY RUN TO TAKE PLACE ON DECEMBER 11TH , MEETING AT 801 E ARROWOOD ROAD AT THE SALVATION ARMY AT THE OLD WALMART SHOPPING CENTER ,,
> 
> FROM THERE WE WILL BEGIN OUR CRUISE AT ROUGHLY 1230 THROUGH DOWNTOWN CHARLOTTE WITH HOPEFULLY A PARADE OF LOW LOWS .    THEN AFTER ROUGHLY ABOUT AN HOUR , RETURN TO THE SAME LOCATION TO DROP OFF GIFTS AT SALVATION ARMY ,,,
> 
> I HAVE SPOKEN WITH THE LADY OVER THE SALVATION ARMY AND SHE IS ALLOWING US WHEN WE RETURN TO HOST A CAR SHOW ,,,, SHE IS GOING TO HAVE US AN AREA ROPED OFF FOR US TO DISPLAY OUR RIDES ,,," NO ENTRY FEE NOR ANY TROPHIES ,,,, THE PURPOSE FOR THIS SHOWING IS FOR ALL OF US TO GET TOGETHER AND SEE EVERYONES RIDE AND GET TO KNOW EACH OTHER AND FOR SPECTATORS AND GENERAL PUBLIC  TO COME SEE THE CARS BUT THEY HAVE TO  DONATE A GIFT FOR A CHILD TO ENTER THE SHOW ...
> 
> THE SHOWING WILL BE FROM 2-4 PM ... SHE IS CONTACTING THE LOCAL NEWS DEPARTMENTS AND THERE MIGHT BE POSSIBLE NEWS COVERAGE FOR THIS ..
> 
> AS OF NOW I HAVE ROUGHLY 20 FOR SURE HEAD COUNT .. SO IF YOU ARE DOWN FOR THE CHILDREN AND A GOOD CAUSE AND WANNA ROLL WITH LOW LOWS THEN PLEASE BY ALL MEANS COME OUT AND SUPPORT US ...
> 
> THE CHILDREN WE WILL BE SPONSERING RANGE IN THE AGE FROM NEW BORN TO 14 YEARS OLD ...  SHE SAID BOARD GAMES , SMALL SPORTING EQUIP ARE BIG HITS .....    ALL "I" ASK OF YOU IF YOU WANNA HELP OUT IS TO HAVE A SMALL GIFT FOR A BOY AND A GIRL ..... IF WE HAVE 30 LOW LOWS THAT WILL BE 60 CHILDREN WE CAN MAKE SMILE
> 
> THE CHILDREN ARE OUR FUTURE AND WHO DO THE CHILDREN LOOK UP TO , YOU GUESSED IT . THE GUYS WITH THE COOL CARS ... SO PLEASE DO WHAT YOU CAN AND MAKE IT A POINT TO BE THERE ....
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME  OR YOU CAN PM SNOW "CRIPN8EZ" HELL HAVE INFO AS WELL , IF YOU HAVE NO QUESTIONS AND KNOW YOULL BE THERE PLEASE PM ME AND SAY IM DOWN OR WELL BE THERE SO I CAN KEEP A COUNT ...... CALL YOUR PPL AND HAVE THEM CALL PPL ..LETS MAKE THIS BIG FOR THE EAST ..    THE WEST COAST DOES IT UP BIG SO LETS JOIN THEM
> 
> BEING I LIVE IN SOUTH CAROLINA I LOOK FOWARD TO MEETING ALL OF YOU WHO SHOW .    TY FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND GODBLESS
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>*TTT* </span>

one more time :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## illstorm

N you don't stop!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka+Oct 22 2010, 10:41 PM~18884789-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-illstorm_@Oct 22 2010, 10:48 PM~18884874
> *N you don't stop!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Aug 9 2010, 08:22 PM~18270199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 4drs fo y'all  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

:yes: :yes:

:thumbsup:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

I was wondering about the same thing


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## Alex U Faka

ttt


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 23 2010, 07:57 PM~18890652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 24 2010, 12:25 AM~18891807
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

if you have any questions or info please contact me through pm


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 24 2010, 07:32 AM~18892902
> *if you have any questions or info please contact me through pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 24 2010, 09:32 AM~18892902
> *if you have any questions or info please contact me through pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 23 2010, 09:57 PM~18890652-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good bro.... !! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCdroptop64_@Oct 24 2010, 09:32 AM~18892902
> *if you have any questions or info please contact me through pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman




----------



## illstorm




----------



## streetshow

cuatro puertas cochos :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Oct 25 2010, 08:53 PM~18906622-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: Damnnn.... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-streetshow_@Oct 25 2010, 11:46 PM~18908691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuatro puertas cochos :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Looking good!!!!..... nice rides... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 25 2010, 08:53 PM~18906622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Oct 26 2010, 03:32 PM~18913534
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## MYRA J

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Oct 25 2010, 08:53 PM~18906622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## MYRA J

> _Originally posted by abbeyg123_@Oct 20 2010, 07:10 AM~18858771
> *my 1960 impala 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> ATTENTION ,,,,, CALLING ALL EAST COAST REGION LOW LOWS IN SC , NC , GA ,TN AND VA .....
> 
> I AM PUTTING TOGETHER A TOY RUN FOR NEEDY CHILDREN IN THE CHARLOTTE METRO AREA , AND TRYIN TO GET AS MANY LOWS LOWS TOGETHER THAT WOULD BE DOWN FOR A REAL GOOD CAUSE AND DOWN FOR A CRUISE THROUGH DOWNTOWN CHARLOTTE ,
> 
> I WILL BE POSTING UP A FLYER THIS WEEKEND AS IT WILL BE FINISHED
> 
> TOY RUN TO TAKE PLACE ON DECEMBER 11TH , MEETING AT 801 E ARROWOOD ROAD AT THE SALVATION ARMY AT THE OLD WALMART SHOPPING CENTER ,,
> 
> FROM THERE WE WILL BEGIN OUR CRUISE AT ROUGHLY 1230 THROUGH DOWNTOWN CHARLOTTE WITH HOPEFULLY A PARADE OF LOW LOWS . THEN AFTER ROUGHLY ABOUT AN HOUR , RETURN TO THE SAME LOCATION TO DROP OFF GIFTS AT SALVATION ARMY ,,,
> 
> I HAVE SPOKEN WITH THE LADY OVER THE SALVATION ARMY AND SHE IS ALLOWING US WHEN WE RETURN TO HOST A CAR SHOW ,,,, SHE IS GOING TO HAVE US AN AREA ROPED OFF FOR US TO DISPLAY OUR RIDES ,,," NO ENTRY FEE NOR ANY TROPHIES ,,,, THE PURPOSE FOR THIS SHOWING IS FOR ALL OF US TO GET TOGETHER AND SEE EVERYONES RIDE AND GET TO KNOW EACH OTHER AND FOR SPECTATORS AND GENERAL PUBLIC TO COME SEE THE CARS BUT THEY HAVE TO DONATE A GIFT FOR A CHILD TO ENTER THE SHOW ...
> 
> THE SHOWING WILL BE FROM 2-4 PM ... SHE IS CONTACTING THE LOCAL NEWS DEPARTMENTS AND THERE MIGHT BE POSSIBLE NEWS COVERAGE FOR THIS ..
> 
> AS OF NOW I HAVE ROUGHLY 20 FOR SURE HEAD COUNT .. SO IF YOU ARE DOWN FOR THE CHILDREN AND A GOOD CAUSE AND WANNA ROLL WITH LOW LOWS THEN PLEASE BY ALL MEANS COME OUT AND SUPPORT US ...
> 
> THE CHILDREN WE WILL BE SPONSERING RANGE IN THE AGE FROM NEW BORN TO 14 YEARS OLD ... SHE SAID BOARD GAMES , SMALL SPORTING EQUIP ARE BIG HITS ..... ALL "I" ASK OF YOU IF YOU WANNA HELP OUT IS TO HAVE A SMALL GIFT FOR A BOY AND A GIRL ..... IF WE HAVE 30 LOW LOWS THAT WILL BE 60 CHILDREN WE CAN MAKE SMILE
> 
> THE CHILDREN ARE OUR FUTURE AND WHO DO THE CHILDREN LOOK UP TO , YOU GUESSED IT . THE GUYS WITH THE COOL CARS ... SO PLEASE DO WHAT YOU CAN AND MAKE IT A POINT TO BE THERE ....
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME OR YOU CAN PM SNOW "CRIPN8EZ" HELL HAVE INFO AS WELL , IF YOU HAVE NO QUESTIONS AND KNOW YOULL BE THERE PLEASE PM ME AND SAY IM DOWN OR WELL BE THERE SO I CAN KEEP A COUNT ...... CALL YOUR PPL AND HAVE THEM CALL PPL ..LETS MAKE THIS BIG FOR THE EAST .. THE WEST COAST DOES IT UP BIG SO LETS JOIN THEM
> 
> BEING I LIVE IN SOUTH CAROLINA I LOOK FOWARD TO MEETING ALL OF YOU WHO SHOW . TY FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND GODBLESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have any questions or info please contact me through pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT*
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by abbeyg123_@Oct 20 2010, 08:10 AM~18858771
> *my 1960 impala 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WAGONS ARE DOPE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

TRUE!!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by abbeyg123_@Oct 20 2010, 05:10 AM~18858771
> *my 1960 impala 4 door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*1960 Impala Wagon...Part of my wish list..  *


----------



## lolows




----------



## Edge 62

for my homie birch "scdroptop64" who for some reason is locked down on layitlows concrete jungle till friday night , HHHMMMMMMMM wonder who made that happen .. :biggrin: 

we know , but to the top for his toy run


----------



## Edge 62

.._...|..__________ __________, , )
....../ `---___________---- _____|] ... HATERS 
...../_==o;;;;;;;;__ _____.:/
.....), ---.(_(__) /
....// (..) ), ----
...//___//
..//___// 
.//___//


----------



## 68impalatattooman

im glad these fake accounts are getting take care of...this site should be alot better...thanks mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 01:42 PM~18922511
> *im glad these fake accounts are getting take care of...this site should be alot better...thanks mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


they bannin errrrrbody up in here. :cheesy:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 01:42 PM~18922511
> *im glad these fake accounts are getting take care of...this site should be alot better...thanks mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


man you got lucky you aint been banned, especially after you threaten to end 96roadmasters life. shit mayne, they might get you next. stay up player, dont let five ohhhh get ya down.


----------



## Edge 62

SHIT THEY GOT BIRCH , GOT HIM LOCKED DOWN BEHIND THE LAYITLOW BARS TILL FRIDAY , THATS MESSED UP , SAID THEY GOT HIM FOR POSTING UP TITTIES . WTF ?
THEY LET 96ROADWHORE TALK ALL THAT STUFF CALLIN THEM WHITE TRASH AND ******* AND DIDNT DO NOTHING ! KINDA FUNNY IF YOU ASK ME . ITS ALL GRAVEY .I TALKED TO BIRCH "SCDROPTOP64" TODAY ROUND 1:30 SAID HE WAS HEADIN TO EASTERN NC . 





" REAL RYDERS UNITE "
BUMP THEM WANNA BE LOWRIDERS


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Oct 27 2010, 01:53 PM~18922603
> *SHIT THEY GOT BIRCH , GOT HIM LOCKED DOWN BEHIND THE LAYITLOW BARS TILL FRIDAY , THATS MESSED UP ,  SAID THEY GOT HIM FOR POSTING UP TITTIES . WTF ?
> THEY LET 96ROADWHORE  TALK ALL THAT STUFF CALLIN THEM WHITE TRASH AND ******* AND DIDNT DO NOTHING !  KINDA FUNNY IF YOU ASK ME .    ITS ALL GRAVEY .I TALKED TO BIRCH "SCDROPTOP64" TODAY ROUND 1:30 SAID HE WAS HEADIN TO EASTERN NC .
> " REAL RYDERS UNITE "
> BUMP THEM WANNA BE LOWRIDERS
> *


yep told me the same..said he had acouple of days off work and lil..he was gonna do some hunting....


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Oct 27 2010, 01:04 PM~18922189
> *for my homie birch  "scdroptop64"  who for some reason is locked down on layitlows concrete jungle till friday night , HHHMMMMMMMM  wonder who made that happen  .. :biggrin:
> 
> we know , but to the top for his toy run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by Edge 62+Oct 27 2010, 01:12 PM~18922238-->
> 
> 
> 
> .._...|..__________ __________, , )
> ....../ `---___________---- _____|] ... HATERS
> ...../_==o;;;;;;;;__ _____.:/
> .....), ---.(_(__) /
> ....// (..) ), ----
> ...//___//
> ..//___//
> .//___//
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 01:42 PM~18922511
> *im glad these fake accounts are getting take care of...this site should be alot better...thanks mods!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Fundi's [email protected] 27 2010, 01:43 PM~18922517
> *they bannin errrrrbody up in here. :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Fundi's [email protected] 27 2010, 01:44 PM~18922526
> *man you got lucky you aint been banned, especially after you threaten to end 96roadmasters life. shit mayne, they might get you next. stay up player, dont let five ohhhh get ya down.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edge 62_@Oct 27 2010, 01:53 PM~18922603
> *SHIT THEY GOT BIRCH , GOT HIM LOCKED DOWN BEHIND THE LAYITLOW BARS TILL FRIDAY , THATS MESSED UP ,  SAID THEY GOT HIM FOR POSTING UP TITTIES . WTF ?
> THEY LET 96ROADWHORE  TALK ALL THAT STUFF CALLIN THEM WHITE TRASH AND ******* AND DIDNT DO NOTHING !  KINDA FUNNY IF YOU ASK ME .    ITS ALL GRAVEY .I TALKED TO BIRCH "SCDROPTOP64" TODAY ROUND 1:30 SAID HE WAS HEADIN TO EASTERN NC .
> " REAL RYDERS UNITE "
> BUMP THEM WANNA BE LOWRIDERS
> *





> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 02:12 PM~18922732
> *yep told me the same..said he had acouple of days off work and lil..he was gonna do some hunting....
> *


What up.... people :wave::wave: Saw all those fake accounts cleared. That's more then a good thing. :biggrin: Sucker ass people..


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 27 2010, 02:35 PM~18922898
> *What up.... people :wave::wave: Saw all those fake accounts cleared. That's more then a good thing.  :biggrin: Sucker ass people..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 03:18 PM~18923169
> *:yes:
> *



YOOYOOOOO , WAT UP HOMIES


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Oct 27 2010, 04:50 PM~18923791
> *YOOYOOOOO , WAT UP HOMIES
> *


tryn to find the old lady a low low....she is killin me....


----------



## Edge 62

I THINK LINCOLNS ARE BUBBLE'S WOULD BE DOPE FOR HER


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 08:16 PM~18864439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LIKE THIS


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 20 2010, 08:17 PM~18864451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAME CAR


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Sep 29 2010, 07:06 AM~18690582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE THIS ALSO


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Oct 27 2010, 05:34 PM~18924179
> *SAME CAR
> *


yep i think she found a 98 tc..4 pump setup..in ga...just looking a cheaper transporter....


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Edge 62+Oct 27 2010, 04:50 PM~18923791-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOOYOOOOO , WAT UP HOMIES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 05:11 PM~18923998
> *tryn to find the old lady a low low....she is killin me....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Edge [email protected] 27 2010, 05:33 PM~18924165
> *I THINK LINCOLNS ARE BUBBLE'S WOULD BE DOPE FOR HER
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Edge [email protected] 27 2010, 05:34 PM~18924171
> *LIKE THIS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Edge [email protected] 27 2010, 05:34 PM~18924179
> *SAME CAR
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Edge [email protected] 27 2010, 05:42 PM~18924266
> *LIKE THIS ALSO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 05:42 PM~18924271
> *yep i think she found a 98 tc..4 pump setup..in ga...just looking a cheaper transporter....
> *


GL on that she should take it!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

I'm ready for another 4 door topic......who's with me?


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 08:40 PM~18925730
> *I'm ready for another 4 door topic......who's with me?
> *


 :biggrin: ME!!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 27 2010, 09:06 PM~18925994
> *:biggrin: ME!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 03:42 PM~18924271
> *yep i think she found a 98 tc..4 pump setup..in ga...just looking a cheaper transporter....
> *



why dont u get a virgin n cut her up for her n have her help u out in doin the easy stuff,.,.

it would be something to be more proud bout u kno,.,.?,.,.

just a thought,.,


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 06:40 PM~18925730
> *I'm ready for another 4 door topic......who's with me?
> *




hahahahahaha man u just askin 4 it,.,.hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 08:40 PM~18925730
> *I'm ready for another 4 door topic......who's with me?
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 27 2010, 10:01 PM~18926610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mods please remove this stalker.............


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 27 2010, 09:49 PM~18926449
> *hahahahahaha  man u just askin 4 it,.,.hahahah :biggrin:
> *


Naaaa homie us 4 door riders need a topic the haters and fake accounts and stalkers killed the other topic........


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 06:40 PM~18925730
> *I'm ready for another 4 door topic......who's with me?
> *


i'm out :biggrin: i don't think your cars can hang with my 2000 accord :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

yes its a 4 door.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 27 2010, 10:16 PM~18926820
> *yes its a 4 door.
> *


Post pics or its not yours.............


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 08:22 PM~18926900
> *Post pics or its not yours.............
> 
> *


lol, can't right now :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 27 2010, 10:25 PM~18926925
> *lol, can't right now :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Oct 27 2010, 09:49 PM~18926449-->
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha  man u just askin 4 it,.,.hahahah :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 10:09 PM~18926737
> *Naaaa homie us 4 door riders need a topic the haters and fake accounts and stalkers killed the other topic........
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 27 2010, 10:15 PM~18926814
> *i'm out :biggrin: i don't think your cars can hang with my 2000 accord :uh:
> *


Say... whaaaaaaaaaat!!! And that, that is a 4 door!!... :wow:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 08:09 PM~18926737
> *Naaaa homie us 4 door riders need a topic the haters and fake accounts and stalkers killed the other topic........
> *



which one u tlkin bout,.,.,.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 27 2010, 08:09 PM~18926737
> *Naaaa homie us 4 door riders need a topic the haters and fake accounts and stalkers killed the other topic........
> *



*Start another one... I'll b on it..  *


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 27 2010, 11:41 PM~18927627
> *TTT</span>
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## RareClass

TO THE TOP


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 27 2010, 09:01 PM~18926610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol yur dumb lol


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 27 2010, 11:54 PM~18927774
> *lol yur dumb lol
> *


You got that shit right.........


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 27 2010, 09:41 PM~18927627
> *Start another one... I'll b on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: any more pics? its lookin good bro


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 28 2010, 06:57 AM~18929538
> *:wow: any more pics? its lookin good bro
> *


*Waitn on some more parts to come in... As soon as I put some more work in more pics will follow... :biggrin: *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 28 2010, 07:18 AM~18929640
> *Waitn on some more parts to come in... As soon as I put some more work in more pics will follow... :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 27 2010, 11:54 PM~18927774
> *lol yur dumb lol
> *


 :biggrin: 
thats what its all about.

but its also true. Especially whe in the past the only reason you say you post in a thread is because your checkin in on your innocent thread. 

Now, you have clear cut proof that hes just an attention whore...





** sitting back and waiting to be called a hater, some how or another**


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 28 2010, 01:25 PM~18931362
> *:biggrin:
> thats what its all about.
> 
> but its also true.  Especially whe in the past the only reason you say you post in a thread is because your checkin in on your innocent thread.
> 
> Now, you have clear cut proof that hes just an attention whore...
> ** sitting back and waiting to be called a hater, some how or another**
> *


what the fuck are you talking about............


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 28 2010, 01:27 PM~18931379
> *what the fuck are you talking about............
> *


Now you dont know :uh: .......


carry on attention whore.


:drama:


----------



## Edge 62

HERES A NEW FOUR DOOR TOPIC BWAHAHAHA ,, WOOT WOOT, WOOT 

-------------->>>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry18931772


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 28 2010, 02:25 PM~18931362
> *:biggrin:
> thats what its all about.
> 
> but its also true.  Especially whe in the past the only reason you say you post in a thread is because your checkin in on your innocent thread.
> 
> Now, you have clear cut proof that hes just an attention whore...
> ** sitting back and waiting to be called a hater, some how or another**
> *



HATER :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 28 2010, 02:38 PM~18931901
> *HATER  :biggrin:
> *


:run:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 28 2010, 03:46 PM~18931971
> *:run:
> *



:drama: :drama:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Oct 27 2010, 11:18 PM~18927388-->
> 
> 
> 
> which one u tlkin bout,.,.,.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The club one... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 11:41 PM~18927627
> *Start another one... I'll b on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 11:52 PM~18927749
> *TO THE TOP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 11:54 PM~18927774
> *lol yur dumb lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edge 62_@Oct 28 2010, 02:27 PM~18931821
> *HERES A NEW FOUR DOOR TOPIC    BWAHAHAHA ,,    WOOT WOOT, WOOT
> 
> -------------->>>>      http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry18931772
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

What up people.... :wave:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 28 2010, 12:50 PM~18932012
> *The club one...  :biggrin:
> 
> What up people.... :wave:
> 
> 
> *




the ,.,.,.wat car clubs dont allow 4 door one,.?,.


if thats the one ,.,.i was wondering wat happened to that ,.,.?,.,.

did mods shut that down,.,.


----------



## SERIO213




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: 

What the fuck is this shit! This is getting out of hand motherfucker! And there aint no any one could have acces to this kind of stuff. this is just fucking stupid. Jason call the fucking mods and get IP's please.. couse now I wana whoop some ass.. I told your ass it won't me. And next time call me fucking earlier and this can be delt with!


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 09:18 PM~18936594
> *:uh:
> 
> What the fuck is this shit! This is getting out of hand motherfucker! And there aint no any one could have acces to this kind of stuff. this is just fucking stupid. Jason call the fucking mods and get IP's please.. couse now I wana whoop some ass.. I told your ass it won't me. And next time call me fucking earlier and this can be delt with!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SERIO213

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 28 2010, 08:27 PM~18936025
> *the ,.,.,.wat car clubs dont allow 4 door one,.?,.
> if thats the one ,.,.i was wondering wat happened to that ,.,.?,.,.
> 
> did mods shut that down,.,.
> *


tattoowoman68 snitched and had it taken down.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 28 2010, 05:51 AM~18929302
> *You got that shit right.........
> *


Fix this shit now! it aint cool. Besides how the fuck they get that info? something smells like.


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 11:22 PM~18936646
> *Fix this shit now! it aint cool. Besides how the fuck they get that info? something smells like.
> *


whatchu talkin bout fundi?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF+Oct 28 2010, 09:21 PM~18936626-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look here motherfucker! all these fake accounts aint cool. If your a mod i hope gary burns your ass couse I gona. your fucking with the wrong one dude. Tons folks pissed , I I wil be asking for IP checks fucker!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SERIO213_@Oct 28 2010, 09:22 PM~18936642
> *tattoowoman68 snitched and had it taken down.
> *


Good ! maybe hell find out whos IP is what!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 28 2010, 09:24 PM~18936657
> *whatchu talkin bout fundi?
> *


This shit! Tatts girl just called me and told me some BS was going down and her pics where posted! i don't know what the fucks up. But I don't have time for fucking fake accounts and folks doing this shit. i let that shit slide in the last thread.But fuck this shit. i aint the one, shits stupid! :uh: 

And how the fuck those pics get posted? those are personal pics. I'm like WTF!! i got some but not that personal. Like kids and all us eating. But I don't post shit becouse this shit happens. Now that shit will be photoshop all over. Just fucked up. I went thru this shit like 4 yrs ago when tone them mother fuckers got my doughters pics..

I hope he finds out IP addi. couse I wana know. My hands reach out far!


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 11:32 PM~18936725
> *This shit! Tatts girl just called me and told me some BS was going down and her pics where posted! i don't know what the fucks up. But I don't have time for fucking fake accounts and folks doing this shit. i let that shit slide in the last thread.But fuck this shit. i aint the one, shits stupid! :uh:
> 
> And how the fuck those pics get posted? those are personal pics. I'm like WTF!! i got some but not that personal. Like kids and all us eating. But I don't post shit becouse this shit happens. Now that shit will be photoshop all over. Just fucked up. I went thru this shit like 4 yrs ago when tone them mother fuckers got my doughters pics..
> 
> I hope he finds out IP addi. couse I wana know. My hands reach out far!
> *


what pics? I havent seen any 
whos tatt, 68impalatattoomam? Thought you 2 hated eachother

:EDIT:
i SEE NOW, DIDNT CONNECT THE DOTS BEFORE :happysad:


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 09:32 PM~18936725
> *This shit! Tatts girl just called me and told me some BS was going down and her pics where posted! i don't know what the fucks up. But I don't have time for fucking fake accounts and folks doing this shit. i let that shit slide in the last thread.But fuck this shit. i aint the one, shits stupid! :uh:
> 
> And how the fuck those pics get posted? those are personal pics. I'm like WTF!! i got some but not that personal. Like kids and all us eating. But I don't post shit becouse this shit happens. Now that shit will be photoshop all over. Just fucked up. I went thru this shit like 4 yrs ago when tone them mother fuckers got my doughters pics..
> 
> I hope he finds out IP addi. couse I wana know. My hands reach out far!
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP CRYING. HE THREATENED TO END YOUR LIFE, NOW YOU SUCKING HIS COCK.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowrico+Oct 28 2010, 09:35 PM~18936748-->
> 
> 
> 
> what pics? I havent seen any
> whos tatt, 68impalatattoomam?  Thought you 2 hated eachother
> 
> :EDIT:
> i SEE NOW, DIDNT CONNECT THE DOTS BEFORE :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya the years I been here . you know I aint never did no shit like that. Them fake accounts got Jasons head fucked up. His fuckin girl call me and shit. i want this bull shit killed real quick..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MATT_ROLOFF_@Oct 28 2010, 09:38 PM~18936769
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP CRYING. HE THREATENED TO END YOUR LIFE, NOW YOU SUCKING HIS COCK.
> *


Ya and he was a no show maybe he will relieze it won't me. But fucking with his fan is really fucked up. his wifes on line now. :wow: Thats why I don't understand how her birth pic got posted up.


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 09:42 PM~18936809
> *But fucking with his fan is really fucked up. his wifes on line now.  :wow: Thats why I don't understand how her birth pic got posted up.
> *


I DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT ANY BIRTH PIC BITCH. THE TATTOO PIC WAS IN THE TATTOO TOPIC, SO THAT SHITS FAIR GAME. YOU POST A PIC ON HERE, ITS PUBLIC FOOL. WHY DONT YOU JUST GO SUCK HIS COCK NOW THAT YALL BUTT BUDDIES AND SHIT.


----------



## lowrico

So those are 68Imps wife's pics? :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 28 2010, 09:45 PM~18936845
> *So those are 68Imps wife's pics? :0
> *


 :yessad: 

And Im saying how do you get birth room pictures!!! Come on motherfucker!!! :uh: And ya that was from her magazine write up.


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 09:52 PM~18936906
> *And ya that was from her magazine write up.
> *


MUST HAVE BEEN A SLOW MONTH FOR THAT MAGAZINE TO FEATURE THOSE WACK TATS.


----------



## SERIO213

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Oct 28 2010, 09:53 PM~18936919
> *MUST HAVE BEEN A SLOW MONTH FOR THAT MAGAZINE TO FEATURE THOSE WACK TATS.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 11:52 PM~18936906
> *:yessad:
> 
> And Im saying how do you get birth room pictures!!! Come on motherfucker!!!  :uh: And ya that was from her magazine write up.
> *


Im sure someone hacked his PB the same way most personal pics get posted up on LIL.

thats what he gets for be annoying. :biggrin:


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF




----------



## SERIO213

http://www.myspace.com/hardlucktattoocompany


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

God damn you motherfuckers are routhless!!! Like 2000 LIL :cheesy:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Oct 29 2010, 12:02 AM~18937030
> *http://www.myspace.com/hardlucktattoocompany
> *


 :cheesy: 
bingo


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Oct 28 2010, 10:02 PM~18937030
> *http://www.myspace.com/hardlucktattoocompany
> *


:ugh:


----------



## fool2

photoshops?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Oct 28 2010, 11:08 PM~18937089
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh my :wow:


----------



## SERIO213

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Oct 28 2010, 10:08 PM~18937089
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:dunno:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Oct 29 2010, 12:09 AM~18937101
> *photoshops?
> *


Im sure they wont be far behind :drama:


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Oct 28 2010, 09:08 PM~18937089
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


You fuckers are harsh!!!\\\



Oh Jason ? where you at? You called me in middle of night and now you just pop of. Come on you had your girl call me and rant and rave to get on. And now your ass go poof? :wow:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by MATT_ROLOFF_@Oct 29 2010, 12:08 AM~18937089
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Oct 29 2010, 12:15 AM~18937151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SERIO213

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Oct 28 2010, 10:15 PM~18937151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the 7 year old that made this actually has more talent


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Oct 29 2010, 12:40 AM~18937324
> *the 7 year old that made this actually has more talent
> *


it was napolean dynomite
:rofl:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

i have a 99/2000 jetta 2.0l with a aftermarket cold air intake, brand new 20" rims and tires, smoked side markers, and smoke tail lights..looking for a fleetwood,caddy,town car with hydros...so hit me up thanks








































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

oops theres a number!!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Oct 28 2010, 09:22 PM~18936642
> *tattoowoman68 snitched and had it taken down.
> *



ooohh wattt,.,.so where he at,.,.i read some shit is poppin off wit him right now but im lost,.,.ghahahah

well hope that shit gets all cleared up for him,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Oct 28 2010, 11:19 PM~18937528
> *ooohh wattt,.,.so where he at,.,.i read some shit is poppin off wit him right now but im lost,.,.ghahahah
> 
> well hope that shit gets all cleared up for him,.,.
> *


Any man that use his wife to call folk in middle of night deserves a owning! His lies and fake accounts done cought up to his ass!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 11:23 PM~18937548
> *Any man that use his wife to call folk in middle of night deserves a owning! His lies and fake accounts done cought up to his ass!
> *



ok koo,.,.well i understood the second part of ur sentence,.,.not sure wat u ment by the first part,.,.

i still dont kno wat he goin thru but guess it is wat it is,.,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 28 2010, 11:23 PM~18937548
> *Any man that use his wife to call folk in middle of night deserves a owning! His lies and fake accounts done cought up to his ass!
> *



oh i think i get it now,.,.,.well it is wat it is,.,.,laterz,.,.,.


----------



## elcoshiloco

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Oct 28 2010, 10:02 PM~18937030
> *http://www.myspace.com/hardlucktattoocompany
> *


Income +250k income :scrutinize:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Jason? You owe me a sorryt! Don't fucking wake me up starting shit I had nothing to do with. Stop this face account shit and man up to you girl and lil! Stop lieing !


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

fuck, first!!!!!!!!!! 
:drama:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 06:37 AM~18938455
> *Jason? You owe me a sorryt! Don't fucking wake me up starting shit I had nothing to do with. Stop this face account shit and man up to you girl and lil! Stop lieing !
> *


Hahahahaahhaahhhhahahahahah


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 06:43 AM~18938795
> *Hahahahaahhaahhhhahahahahah
> *


please keep sending threats to my phone! and calling every 2 minutes and yelling and shit. thats what real ryders do.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 08:48 AM~18938818
> *please keep sending threats to my phone! and calling every 2 minutes and yelling and shit. thats what real ryders do.
> *


How have I yelled your pussy ass won't answer the phone......bwhaahahahaha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 07:12 AM~18938916
> *How have I yelled your pussy ass won't answer the phone......bwhaahahahaha
> *


I have mail. :uh:


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 07:12 AM~18938916
> *How have I yelled your pussy ass won't answer the phone......bwhaahahahaha
> *


WHY DONT YOU GROW THE FUCK UP AND STOP CALLING PEOPLE LIKE A MIDDLE SCHOOL LITTLE GIRL. AINT YOU GOT A TATTOO SHOP TO RUN INSTEAD OF TALKING SHIT ONLINE. GO TO WORK, NEVERMIND STAY ONLINE AND TALK SHIT, THAT WAY YOU WONT BE RUINING PEOPLES SKIN WITH YOUR SHITTY TAT WORK.


----------



## milton6599

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 5 2010, 05:37 PM~18238904
> *HERES MY 4DR LAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet caddy!


----------



## SERIO213

hahahaha you snitched and im still here looks like mods are gonna keep letting you get owned crybaby


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Oct 29 2010, 12:38 PM~18940234
> *hahahaha you snitched and im still here looks like mods are gonna keep letting you get owned crybaby
> *


no snitchin here homie.......just the shit gotta stop....


----------



## BIGSPOOK

what happened to the other topik i posted in????


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 11:40 AM~18940252
> *no snitchin here homie.......just the shit gotta stop....
> *


so the shit U started, gotta stop?


try not starting the shit in the first place. :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 29 2010, 01:01 PM~18940367
> *so the shit U started, gotta stop?
> try not starting the shit in the first place.  :uh:
> *


wasnt me clown....them fake account.....


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 29 2010, 01:01 PM~18940367
> *so the shit U started, gotta stop?
> try not starting the shit in the first place.  :uh:
> *


shouldnt be posting pics of family and shit....who cares about the shit talking but i do it under my name not a fake one....so you need to holla at them homie...


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Oct 28 2010, 10:27 AM~18931821
> *HERES A NEW FOUR DOOR TOPIC    BWAHAHAHA ,,    WOOT WOOT, WOOT
> 
> -------------->>>>      http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry18931772
> *



barley lasted 24 hours damn :wow:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

shit nevermind not even 24 hahahaha


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SERIO213_@Oct 29 2010, 10:38 AM~18940234
> *hahahaha you snitched and im still here looks like mods are gonna keep letting you get owned crybaby
> *


Na didn't you hear! That kat said he was a mod! Hahahaha more lies!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Oct 29 2010, 12:18 PM~18940481
> *barley lasted 24 hours damn :wow:
> *


butthurts in low gen usually have to be dealt wit in a timely fashion. udderwise the bishmade hoes start pm'ing gary continuously till he gets tired of it and deletes errething.


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 12:19 PM~18940487
> *Na didn't you hear! That kat said he was a mod! Hahahaha more lies!
> *


nukka can't control his homelife and he "moderates" a web site. not likely. :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 29 2010, 01:13 PM~18940433
> *:uh:
> u definitely need to stay in low gen.  u get too butt hurt easily.
> :uh:  took u long enough to think of a decent comeback and thats all u got?  u need to stop akinlyk a bitch made ***.  pics get posted. deal wit it. "ANYTHING YOU POST ON THE NET WILL BE RE-POSTED OVER AND OVER AGAIN WITHOUT UR CONSENT OR KNOWLEDGE." I've read that somewhere, can't member where though.
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

oh shit. some one called the coppers



16 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: BIGSPOOK, 68impalatattooman, Edge 62, 96ROADMASTER, 64 and 59 rider, AT1in2009, SERIO213, crooks, *TopDogg, *CADILLAC PIMPN, BigPete, lunatic


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 01:19 PM~18940487
> *Na didn't you hear! That kat said he was a mod! Hahahaha more lies!
> *


you hear this guy is a lazy pos and make his wife work and pays the bills..... :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 29 2010, 01:22 PM~18940513
> *nukka can't control his homelife and he "moderates" a web site. not likely. :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 12:24 PM~18940529
> *you hear this guy is a lazy pos and make his wife work and pays the bills..... :uh:
> *


thats better then getting bitch slapped by his ol'lady


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn good owning in other thread! He said it not me! I qouted that shit too! Along with all his threats and he was on the way to see me! Man he got issues!


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 12:25 PM~18940540
> *Damn good owning in other thread! He said it not me! I qouted that shit too! Along with all his threats and he was on the way to see me! Man he got issues!
> *


maybe he likes u and ur his *** fantasy


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 29 2010, 01:24 PM~18940534
> *thats better then getting bitch slapped by his ol'lady
> *


what are yall dating???


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 01:25 PM~18940540
> *Damn good owning in other thread! He said it not me! I qouted that shit too! Along with all his threats and he was on the way to see me! Man he got issues!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 12:25 PM~18940544
> *what are yall dating???
> *


i dated women when i dated. marriage is wonderful. :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 29 2010, 01:26 PM~18940553
> *i dated women when i dated. marriage is wonderful.  :uh:
> *


so yall are married??


----------



## 68impalatattooman

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 68impalatattooman, Edge 62, SERIO213, 96ROADMASTER
2 stalkers in the house................................. :uh: ........... :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 68impalatattooman, Edge 62, SERIO213, 96ROADMASTER
whats up edge????


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 29 2010, 12:27 PM~18940559-->
> 
> 
> 
> so yall are married??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry no man luv for u ****.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 12:28 PM~18940567
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 68impalatattooman, Edge 62, SERIO213, 96ROADMASTER
> 2 stalkers in the house................................. :uh: ........... :uh:
> *


and one bish. u should take the man outta ur screen name


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 29 2010, 01:30 PM~18940576
> *sorry no man luv for u ****.
> and one bish. u should take the man outta ur screen name
> *


naa u and 96roadstalker....


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 12:31 PM~18940587
> *naa u and 96roadstalker....
> *


u suck dyk at the internets. probably do in real lyf too


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 29 2010, 01:32 PM~18940595
> *u suck dyk at the internets. probably do in real lyf too
> *


naa wife and kids here sorry homie....


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 12:34 PM~18940606
> *naa wife and kids here sorry homie....
> *


 :uh: 

WE KNOW SHE MAKES U WEAR A SKIRT AND SLAPS U AROUND ALOT.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 29 2010, 01:39 PM~18940630
> *:uh:
> 
> WE KNOW SHE MAKES U WEAR A SKIRT AND SLAPS U AROUND ALOT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 01:28 PM~18940567
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 68impalatattooman, Edge 62, SERIO213, 96ROADMASTER
> 2 stalkers in the house................................. :uh: ........... :uh:
> *


 :0 Serios here


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 02:25 PM~18940540
> *Damn good owning in other thread! He said it not me! I qouted that shit too! Along with all his threats and he was on the way to see me! Man he got issues!
> *



I'M WAITIN FOR THE PICS TO BE POSTED :angry: 





























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 29 2010, 02:18 PM~18940854
> *I'M WAITIN FOR THE PICS TO BE POSTED  :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 29 2010, 12:18 PM~18940854
> *I'M WAITIN FOR THE PICS TO BE POSTED  :angry:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wahahaha along with his mod powers! Lol. Then he's texting bullshit to my homie like it aint gona get told wahahahahaha. Hence why most clubs booted that ass nor want his petty bullshit!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 02:27 PM~18940920
> *Wahahaha along with his mod powers! Lol. Then he's texting bullshit to my homie like it aint gona get told wahahahahaha.  Hence why most clubs booted that ass nor want his petty bullshit!
> *


and what about your fat ass.......you smell so bad they kicked you out...the 10 club kick you out for the same reason people on here want to kill you...so fuck off..


----------



## bigtroubles1

now i see y people dont like four door riders !!! gossip like bitches and DRAMA !!!
u dont see this bs in the 2 door threads


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 02:27 PM~18940920
> *Wahahaha along with his mod powers! Lol. Then he's texting bullshit to my homie like it aint gona get told wahahahahaha.  Hence why most clubs booted that ass nor want his petty bullshit!
> *


 why dont you answer your welfare phone.....mouth....


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 02:29 PM~18940930
> *now i see y people dont like four door riders !!! gossip like bitches and DRAMA !!!
> u dont see this bs in the 2 door threads
> *


your right..they make up fake accounts..and come in every topic and talk shit.....


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 03:20 PM~18940869
> *:uh:
> *



HEY I AM NOT THE ONE THAT SAID I WAS DRIVING DOWN THERE AND I WILL POST PIC :uh: 


:uh: :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 12:29 PM~18940930
> *now i see y people dont like four door riders !!! gossip like bitches and DRAMA !!!
> u dont see this bs in the 2 door threads
> *


Naw homie! This dude texting , calling , and e thugging bullshit! And now trying to say shits cool!


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 02:33 PM~18940954
> *Naw homie! This dude texting , calling , and e thugging bullshit! And now trying to say shits cool!
> *


bitch i called 3 times your pussy ass didnt answer...you texting me..thinking your god and shit...and it will never be cool with us..fat boy.....


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 29 2010, 02:33 PM~18940953
> *HEY I AM NOT THE ONE THAT SAID I WAS DRIVING DOWN THERE AND I WILL POST PIC :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


when it happen i will.... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Oct 29 2010, 03:33 PM~18940954-->
> 
> 
> 
> Naw homie! This dude texting , calling , and e thugging bullshit! And now trying to say shits cool!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 03:34 PM~18940958
> *bitch i called 3 times your pussy ass didnt answer...you texting me..thinking your god and shit...and it will never be cool with us..fat boy.....
> *


TAKE IT TO "OT"


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 29 2010, 02:35 PM~18940971
> *TAKE IT TO "OT"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 01:33 PM~18940954
> *Naw homie! This dude texting , calling , and e thugging bullshit! And now trying to say shits cool!
> *


well handle that shit . typing dnt solve shit


----------



## milkbone

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=567190




:biggrin: 


LETS MOVE THIS SHIT OUTTA GENERAL


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Oct 29 2010, 12:31 PM~18940942-->
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you answer your welfare phone.....mouth....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since your so smart! You would know you only get 200 minutes a month. And your wife wasted like 30 of mine last night cussing and caring on! About your bullshit!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-milkbone_@Oct 29 2010, 12:33 PM~18940953
> *HEY I AM NOT THE ONE THAT SAID I WAS DRIVING DOWN THERE AND I WILL POST PIC :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


He can't keep up with his own lies and accounts! I hope he aint staring shit up in Va too! We done been thru this shit before with two Va clubs!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 03:40 PM~18941007
> *Since your so smart! You would know you only get 200 minutes a month. And your wife wasted like 30 of mine last night cussing and caring on! About your bullshit!
> He can't keep up with his own lies and accounts! I hope he aint staring shit up in Va too! We done been thru this shit before with two Va clubs!
> *



VA TOPIC IS COOL


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 02:40 PM~18941007
> *Since your so smart! You would know you only get 200 minutes a month. And your wife wasted like 30 of mine last night cussing and caring on!
> *


well get a job.... :uh:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 29 2010, 01:40 PM~18941004
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=567190
> :biggrin:
> LETS MOVE THIS SHIT OUTTA GENERAL
> *


yes mods please move . i want a drama free 4 door topic !!!


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 03:43 PM~18941025
> *yes mods please move . i want a drama free 4 door topic !!!
> *



THIS TOPIC SHOULD STAY... JUST MOVE THE DRAMA TO "OT"


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 02:40 PM~18941007
> *Since your so smart! You would know you only get 200 minutes a month. And your wife wasted like 30 of mine last night cussing and caring on!
> *


it was 8min 6 secs.................................................... :uh:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 03:44 PM~18941035
> *it was 8min 6 secs.................................................... :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 29 2010, 02:45 PM~18941038
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

mods please remove topic


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 03:47 PM~18941047
> *mods please remove topic
> *



:dunno: :dunno: 

WHATS WRONG WITH THE TOPIC???


DRAMA HAS MOVED SOUTH


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 29 2010, 12:49 PM~18941055
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> WHATS WRONG WITH THE TOPIC???
> DRAMA HAS MOVED SOUTH
> *


Whahahah and jason gona get rapped good once the old crew tears into his bullshit!


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Oct 29 2010, 02:29 PM~18940930-->
> 
> 
> 
> now i see y people dont like four door riders !!! gossip like bitches and DRAMA !!!
> u dont see this bs in the 2 door threads
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 02:32 PM~18940948
> *your right..they make up fake accounts..and come in every topic and talk shit.....
> *


You brought this heat on yourself and unfortunatly the whole 4 door community as of late with all your BS, and attention whoring. What happened last night was a result of YOU being a DOUCHE BAG.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 12:33 PM~18940954
> *Naw homie! This dude texting , calling , and e thugging bullshit! And now trying to say shits cool!
> *


you aint going to do nothing your a fat bitch that runs your mouth to much


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 29 2010, 04:25 PM~18941709
> *you aint going to do nothing your a fat bitch that runs your mouth to much
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 29 2010, 04:23 PM~18941695
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> You  brought this heat on yourself and unfortunatly the whole 4 door community as of late with all your BS, and attention whoring.  What happened last night was a result of YOU being a DOUCHE BAG.
> *


naaa its fucks like you that fuck up topics.....and dont have shit to do with lowriding..... :0


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 04:15 PM~18941637
> *Whahahah and jason gona get rapped good once the old crew tears into his bullshit!
> *


that story makes me want to cry.............


----------



## sixtreywit4

wus up 68


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by sixtreywit4_@Oct 29 2010, 05:03 PM~18941959
> *wus up 68
> *


whats up....


----------



## fool2




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Oct 29 2010, 05:16 PM~18942037
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 02:17 PM~18942041
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Oct 29 2010, 05:18 PM~18942053
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

this is the before trunk . hopefully it will be done tomorrow and ill post after pix..


----------



## aphustle

this is the before trunk . hopefully it will be done tomorrow and ill post after pix.. 








[/quote]


yeah do ur trunk ,.,.,.i would try to hide as much as possible so that it could come out clean,.,.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 10:29 AM~18940930
> *now i see y people dont like four door riders !!! gossip like bitches and DRAMA !!!
> u dont see this bs in the 2 door threads*



yeah that would be like every other thread on the site :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Oct 29 2010, 05:51 PM~18942713
> *yeah that would be like every other thread on the site :cheesy:
> *


thats what im saying this site is made up of 90% 2 door riders and no other topic has this arguing non sense in it except what THE MUTHAFUCCIN 4 DOOR TOPIC !
MAKING ALL FOUR DOOR RIDERS LOOK BAD


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 29 2010, 07:00 PM~18943102
> *thats what im saying this site is made up of 90% 2 door riders and no other topic has this arguing non sense in it except what THE MUTHAFUCCIN 4 DOOR TOPIC !
> MAKING ALL FOUR DOOR RIDERS LOOK BAD
> *


4 door impalas are bad, and apparently the owners are too


----------



## bigtroubles1

> this is the before trunk . hopefully it will be done tomorrow and ill post after pix..


yeah do ur trunk ,.,.,.i would try to hide as much as possible so that it could come out clean,.,.
[/quote]
MOST OF IT SHULD BE HIDDEN TOMORROW


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2010, 06:06 PM~18943134
> *4 door impalas are bad, and apparently the owners are too
> *


 :0 but :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2010, 08:06 PM~18943134
> *4 door impalas are bad, and apparently the owners are too
> *


Naaa its the 2 door haters that's make it bad.......


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 07:34 PM~18943337
> *Naaa its the 2 door haters that's make it bad.......
> *


 :tears:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2010, 08:53 PM~18943438
> *:tears:
> *


It will be ok sell that shit you got and get a 4 door...................
:biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 07:56 PM~18943454
> *It will be ok sell that shit you got and get a 4 door...................
> :biggrin:
> *


lol your comeback is full of fail, why would I downgrade :uh:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Both of my lowriders are two doors but do your thing. Ride what ever you want to ride, and represent the lowrider style. Fuck all these wannabee, hating *******.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2010, 09:01 PM~18943484
> *lol your comeback is full of fail, why would I downgrade  :uh:
> *


I think that's a opinion.........


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 08:02 PM~18943490
> *I think that's a opinion.........
> *


Ummm no its a fact newb


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Oct 29 2010, 09:01 PM~18943486
> *Both of my lowriders are two doors but do your thing. Ride what ever you want to ride, and represent the lowrider style. Fuck all these wannabee, hating *******.
> *


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2010, 09:03 PM~18943494
> *Ummm no its a fact newb
> *


Who said hater.........


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 08:05 PM~18943511
> *Who said hater.........
> *


The one with common sense lol


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2010, 09:05 PM~18943517
> *The one with common sense lol
> *


Thank you........


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 08:19 PM~18943616
> *Thank you........
> *


Glad you finally figured it out, now go find a 2 door that needs a front end


----------



## chairmnofthboard

This thread is still going? lol

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Just remember what you say now in case one day you get a 2 door. Roll what you like.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 29 2010, 10:01 PM~18943883
> *This thread is still going? lol
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Just remember what you say now in case one day you get a 2 door. Roll what you like.
> *


4 door 4 life homie...........


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Oct 29 2010, 10:08 PM~18944390-->
> 
> 
> 
> whos roy and janet dixon?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 11:14 PM~18944892
> *4 door 4 life homie...........
> *


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 30 2010, 12:23 AM~18944940
> *
> *


He wont answer you, he's too busy trying to find new ways to justify owning a car that hes obviously embarrassed about.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 29 2010, 11:29 PM~18945003
> *He wont answer you, he's too busy trying to find new ways to justify owning a car that hes obviously embarrassed about.
> *


its the people that actually own "his" tattoo shop


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 29 2010, 05:17 PM~18942869
> *:wow:
> *


 :uh: this fat retarded bitch :uh:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 30 2010, 12:43 AM~18945100
> *its the people that actually own "his" tattoo shop
> *


I've never seen a bunch of ladies worried about me and my car and my life so much.....it makes me want to cry


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 30 2010, 05:41 AM~18945764
> *:uh: this fat retarded bitch  :uh:
> *


True.........you forgot lazy..........


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 29 2010, 10:14 PM~18944892
> *4 door 4 life homie...........
> *


Then rock it with pride.


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 30 2010, 10:18 AM~18946440
> *Then rock it with pride.
> *


Trust me I will.................
:biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 30 2010, 05:59 AM~18945886
> *True.........you forgot lazy..........
> *


one thing i didnt forget though is him saying fuck the pagans :cheesy:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

>


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:



> now i see y people dont like four door riders !!! gossip like bitches and DRAMA !!!
> u dont see this bs in the 2 door threads


 :wow: 



> well handle that shit . typing dnt solve shit


:yes:



> this is the before trunk . hopefully it will be done tomorrow and ill post after pix..


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:



> thats what im saying this site is made up of 90% 2 door riders and no other topic has this arguing non sense in it except what THE MUTHAFUCCIN 4 DOOR TOPIC !
> MAKING ALL FOUR DOOR RIDERS LOOK BAD


Let the haters talk there shit..... no need to give them all the attention.. 



> yeah do ur trunk ,.,.,.i would try to hide as much as possible so that it could come out clean,.,.


MOST OF IT SHULD BE HIDDEN TOMORROW
[/quote]
NIce!!.... GL



> Both of my lowriders are two doors but do your thing. Ride what ever you want to ride, and represent the lowrider style. Fuck all these wannabee, hating *******.


 :biggrin: 



> This thread is still going? lol
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Just remember what you say now in case one day you get a 2 door. *Roll what you like.*


 :biggrin: 



> 4 door 4 life homie...........


:yes:



> Then rock it with pride.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Oct 30 2010, 12:47 PM~18947667
> *one thing i didnt forget though is him saying fuck the pagans :cheesy:
> *


who the fuck is that , and wtf are you talking about. Why don't you hop that POS bought ride of yours off the turnpike into the river with you in it.. :uh: :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 30 2010, 02:18 PM~18948079
> *who the fuck is that , and wtf are you talking about. Why don't you hop that POS bought ride of yours off the turnpike into the river with you in it.. :uh:  :uh:
> *


im going to run up in that jaw of your you big pussy


----------



## bigtroubles1

It's coming along , just gotta get the speakers boxed and the material , but here's the progress. Should be complete next weekend HOPEFULLY


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 31 2010, 12:38 AM~18950370
> *It's coming along , just gotta get the speakers boxed and the material , but here's the progress. Should be complete next weekend HOPEFULLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Sweet!!!! looking good..


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Oct 31 2010, 12:04 AM~18950504
> *:biggrin: Sweet!!!! looking good..
> *


thanks homie, its alot of wrk. the homies the club have helped me alot


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 31 2010, 01:14 AM~18950561
> *thanks homie, its alot of wrk. the homies the club have helped me alot
> *


That's really cool... I can tell there is a lot of dedication.. Congrats cuzz its coming out to be a finest  Cant wait to see the finish.. 

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Oct 30 2010, 02:18 PM~18948079
> *who the fuck is that , and wtf are you talking about. Why don't you hop that POS bought ride of yours off the turnpike into the river with you in it.. :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: and if your wellfare lazy retarded ass got a job you could buy a car 2 you fat p.o.s. oh i forgot you had a job 50,000 a year cleaning the bathroom at dunkin doughnuts and you got fired for stealing doughnuts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i bet your dad wishes he shot that load in the toilet you waste of spearm


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> :uh: and if your wellfare lazy retarded ass got a job you could buy a car 2 you fat p.o.s. oh i forgot you had a job 50,000 a year cleaning the bathroom at dunkin doughnuts and you got fired for stealing doughnuts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i bet your dad wishes he shot that load in the toilet you waste of spearm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> I see your a highly educated person. 8th grade maybe ?


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 04:24 PM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *


HEY HOMIE I LYKE 4 DOORS BCUZ ITS A DIFFERENT LOOK ERR BODY HAS 2 DOORS AND WHEN U LOOK AT ALL OF THEM THEY LOOK THE SAME THATS Y IM BUILDN A 4 DOOR TO GIVE THEM SUMIN TO SEE DIFFERENT


----------



## 68impalatattooman

Wifes new ride.......


----------



## TONE LOCO

> :uh: and if your wellfare lazy retarded ass got a job you could buy a car 2 you fat p.o.s. oh i forgot you had a job 50,000 a year cleaning the bathroom at dunkin doughnuts and you got fired for stealing doughnuts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i bet your dad wishes he shot that load in the toilet you waste of spearm
> :wow:
> 
> I see your a highly educated person. 8th grade maybe ?
> 
> 
> 
> you got so much talk on the computer meet me half way in maryland you big pussy.if i have to remind your retarded ass the last time we where saposse to meet up in maryland you pussyed out  and if i remember right didnt you go to a special school for the mentally challenge and ride the short bus
Click to expand...


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 1 2010, 07:08 AM~18957442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes new ride.......
> *


clean ride :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 1 2010, 09:48 AM~18957603
> *clean ride  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother.......


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 1 2010, 07:08 AM~18957442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes new ride.......
> *



is that a virgin,,.?,,.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 1 2010, 07:08 AM~18957442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes new ride.......
> *


nice


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 1 2010, 12:53 PM~18958721
> *is that a virgin,,.?,,.
> *


naa 4 pump homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 1 2010, 12:58 PM~18958748
> *nice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 1 2010, 09:08 AM~18957442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifes new ride.......
> *


What up bro....!! :wave: 

Nice ride!! bro... congrats!! wishing nothing but the best with that!!>


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Nov 1 2010, 06:34 PM~18960890
> *What up bro....!! :wave:
> 
> Nice ride!! bro... congrats!! wishing nothing but the best with that!!>
> *


Thanks brother.......where you been haven't seen you didn't have a number hope all is good....


----------



## BIG BOPPER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

anyone know where to get this ? i bought it at the lrm show in vegas and that website at the bottom of the bottle does not exist, and This shit right here is GREAT I NEED A NEW BOTTLE !


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 2 2010, 01:04 AM~18965017
> *anyone know where to get this ? i bought it at the lrm show in vegas and that website at the bottom of the bottle does not exist, and This shit right here is GREAT I NEED A NEW BOTTLE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://www.bulletpolish.com/default.asp :dunno:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 2 2010, 03:04 AM~18965017
> *anyone know where to get this ? i bought it at the lrm show in vegas and that website at the bottom of the bottle does not exist, and This shit right here is GREAT I NEED A NEW BOTTLE !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ebay


----------



## SSonsupremes

:biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 1 2010, 11:49 AM~18959095
> *naa 4 pump homie..... :biggrin:
> *



koo


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 1 2010, 08:53 PM~18961937
> *Thanks brother.......where you been haven't seen you didn't have a number hope all is good....
> *


Hey bro had some issues.. but its all to the good now... what up!! :wave: hows the new ride>?


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 2 2010, 12:31 PM~18967248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Nov 3 2010, 02:55 PM~18976500
> *Hey bro had some issues.. but its all to the good now... what up!! :wave: hows the new ride>?
> *


good shes killin the street....... :cheesy:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Wana kno what I have never seen a 4 door luxary sport monte is there even a such thing??? Or a euro 4 door cutty idk maybe its juz me


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 3 2010, 03:44 PM~18976803
> *good shes killin the street....... :cheesy:
> *


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolows




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Nov 4 2010, 10:45 AM~18983387
> *
> *


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 3 2010, 01:44 PM~18976803
> *good shes killin the street....... :cheesy:
> *



thats wats up homie,.,.u in traffic doin the damn thing :biggrin: 

post up ,mo pics,.,.i like the crohm trimmin on the sides,.,.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

As long as its a Clean Lowrider it doesnt matter how many door's it has!! :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 4 2010, 01:42 PM~18984728
> *As long as its a Clean Lowrider it doesnt matter how many door's it has!! :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 4 2010, 01:40 PM~18984723
> *thats wats up homie,.,.u in traffic doin the damn thing  :biggrin:
> 
> post up ,mo pics,.,.i like the crohm trimmin on the sides,.,.
> *


ill get her to post some now.....


----------



## .:Jinxd:.

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BISHOP DON JAUN

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 4 2010, 11:03 AM~18984878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



NICE CAR CHICA :biggrin:


----------



## .:Jinxd:.

> _Originally posted by BISHOP DON JAUN_@Nov 4 2010, 12:09 PM~18984914
> *NICE CAR CHICA  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thank you!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 4 2010, 02:03 PM~18984878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BISHOP DON JAUN_@Nov 4 2010, 02:09 PM~18984914
> *NICE CAR CHICA  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BISHOP DON JAUN




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BISHOP DON JAUN_@Nov 4 2010, 02:21 PM~18984995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

ibought a pair of 6 ring and 13's from toptog.com ,,, 38 bucks a pair last year ... they have some bad ass ed hardy shit . check them out 68impalatattooman


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 4 2010, 10:08 AM~18984025
> *
> *


hows ur 63 coming alone bro


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by BISHOP DON JAUN_@Nov 4 2010, 02:21 PM~18984995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Nov 4 2010, 02:37 PM~18985128
> *hows ur 63 coming alone bro
> *


good got alot of new stuff gonna wait until spring.....wife got her a towncar.....


----------



## BISHOP DON JAUN




----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by BISHOP DON JAUN_@Nov 4 2010, 03:34 PM~18985539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by BISHOP DON JAUN_@Nov 4 2010, 03:34 PM~18985539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 4 2010, 03:49 PM~18985636
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Nov 4 2010, 01:25 PM~18985017
> *ibought a pair of 6 ring and 13's from toptog.com ,,, 38 bucks a pair last year ...    they have some bad ass ed hardy shit  . check them out 68impalatattooman
> *


FAGGOTRY


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 4 2010, 05:21 PM~18985940
> *FAGGOTRY
> *


agreed


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 4 2010, 04:21 PM~18985940
> *FAGGOTRY
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 4 2010, 01:30 PM~18985498
> *good got alot of new stuff gonna wait until spring.....wife got her a towncar.....
> *


thats good i traded my monte lol and 4real thats good iz it on here


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Nov 4 2010, 04:39 PM~18986112
> *thats good i traded my monte lol and 4real thats good iz it on here
> *


the white one at top....


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BISHOP DON JAUN+Nov 4 2010, 02:21 PM~18984995-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BISHOP DON JAUN_@Nov 4 2010, 03:34 PM~18985539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


At first I was like :cheesy: 




then I saw it was someones backup account and was like :thumbsdown:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Nov 4 2010, 03:48 PM~18986201
> *At first I was like :cheesy:
> then I saw it was someones backup account and was like :thumbsdown:
> *


the pics are funny


the back up account is pure faggotry


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Nov 4 2010, 03:25 PM~18985017
> *ibought a pair of 6 ring and 13's from toptog.com ,,, 38 bucks a pair last year ...    they have some bad ass ed hardy shit  . check them out 68impalatattooman
> *


ed hardy????????????????????











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 4 2010, 04:55 PM~18986258
> *the pics are funny
> the back up account is pure faggotry
> *


:werd:


----------



## BIG_JAE

BUILD AND DRIVE WHAT YOU GOT!!! FUCK EVERYONE ELSE ESE!


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Nov 4 2010, 02:45 PM~18986175
> *the white one at top....
> *


its hella clean :cheesy:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Nov 4 2010, 05:45 PM~18986596
> *its hella clean :cheesy:
> *


thanks brother............


----------



## Mystro

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Nov 5 2010, 07:25 AM~18985017
> * they have some bad ass ed hardy shit
> *


 :uh: you know how I know you are a ******


----------



## .:Jinxd:.

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Nov 4 2010, 03:45 PM~18986596
> *its hella clean :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: thank you!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 4 2010, 04:51 PM~18987120
> *:biggrin: thank you!!
> *


 wifes on LIL!!
:nono:


----------



## .:Jinxd:.

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 4 2010, 05:55 PM~18987608
> *wifes on LIL!!
> :nono:
> *


Ok robert, don't start with me please....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 4 2010, 06:18 PM~18987825
> *Ok robert, don't start with me please....
> *


Just a joke. but you do owe me for that shit you pulled the other night. accusing a innocent person is fucked up you think!


----------



## .:Jinxd:.

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 4 2010, 06:20 PM~18987844
> *Just a joke. but you do owe me for that shit you pulled the other night. accusing a innocent person is fucked up you think!
> *


Thank you. And I know you would have done the same thing if the tables were turned.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 2 2010, 06:41 AM~18965460
> *http://www.bulletpolish.com/default.asp  :dunno:
> *


THANKS BUT THATS NOT IT


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Nov 2 2010, 09:28 AM~18966250
> *ebay
> *


THANKS IMA LOOK FOR IT NOW


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 4 2010, 06:24 PM~18987872
> *Thank you. And I know you would have done the same thing if the tables were turned.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO_JOKER_NC




----------



## .:Jinxd:.

Well my number is 252-536-8174 so if yall need any info just to make sure yall gets yalls stories right, just let me know. I'm sure ill prolly get deleated too so before I do, just to let yall know I'd NEVER have my child/childern around anybody or anything that could or would hurt them. So....if yall think he is such a terrible person then that's yall. I hope yall think yall are hurtin him bc your not. Its hurtin me. It makes me feel bad enough that I got him into all this shit anyway, so thanks. But like I said if yall have any questions feel free to call me first. I know what happened. And yall just think you do.


----------



## lowrico

Keeping it real gone wrong.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

He aint got a smile for this shit does! Old pedo! Jasson tattooimp!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Some one needs to run is Dick over with a 13" ! Over and over!


----------



## BigTim_79

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 5 2010, 05:02 AM~18992373
> *Some one needs to run is Dick over with a 13" ! Over and over!
> *


you have a big mouth on the net.. not what ive heard about you in person :0


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 4 2010, 09:50 PM~18989734
> *Well my number is 252-536-8174 so if yall need any info just to make sure yall gets yalls stories right, just let me know. I'm sure ill prolly get deleated too so before I do, just to let yall know I'd NEVER have my child/childern around anybody or anything that could or would hurt them. So....if yall think he is such a terrible person then that's yall. I hope yall think yall are hurtin him bc your not. Its hurtin me. It makes me feel bad enough that I got him into all this shit anyway, so thanks. But like I said if yall have any questions feel free to call me first. I know what happened. And yall just think you do.
> *


ur "man" should have watched his mouf. warned this fukker once myself to cool the fukk out. he didn't want to listen. now he gets to deal with the backlash.


----------



## BigTim_79

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Nov 5 2010, 06:47 AM~18992688
> *ur "man" should have watched his mouf. warned this fukker once myself to cool the fukk out. he didn't want to listen.  now he gets to deal with the backlash.
> *


word..what started all this


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BigTim_79_@Nov 5 2010, 05:47 AM~18992469
> *you have a big mouth on the net.. not what ive heard about you in person  :0
> *


i speak my mind in person too homie!


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by .:Jinxd:._@Nov 4 2010, 04:51 PM~18987120
> *:biggrin: thank you!!
> *


no problem


----------



## xSSive




----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by BigTim_79_@Nov 5 2010, 08:49 AM~18992693
> *word..what started all this
> *


douche bag craving attention and not knowing when to shut up.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by xSSive+Nov 5 2010, 07:44 AM~18992971-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the 22z on that car too..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrico_@Nov 5 2010, 08:11 AM~18993161
> *douche bag craving attention and not knowing when to shut up.
> *







And got another acc up yesterday! same name almost!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Nov 5 2010, 08:12 AM~18993170
> *can we make sure this ain't the same pervert that already got banned
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=105999
> *


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 5 2010, 07:44 AM~18992971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN THAT SHIT IS MEAN!! :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 5 2010, 07:02 AM~18992373
> *Some one needs to run is Dick over with a 13" ! Over and over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam people gettin' exposed like crazy


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by BigTim_79_@Nov 5 2010, 07:47 AM~18992469
> *you have a big mouth on the net.. not what ive heard about you in person  :0
> *



Ive heard the same thing homie some people act sooooo hood on the key board but in person they some fake ass bitches !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrico

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: lowrico, King61!, *Immmmpala63
*

bwahahahahahaha
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:burn:


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 5 2010, 11:23 AM~18993758
> *Dam people gettin' exposed like crazy
> *


im keeping my mouth shut hno:


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Nov 5 2010, 01:33 PM~18994661
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: lowrico, King61!, Immmmpala63
> 
> 
> bwahahahahahaha
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :burn:
> *


is that the pedo


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Nov 5 2010, 01:36 PM~18994694
> *is that the pedo
> *


:yes:


----------



## Edge 62

somebody has got to talk so trash to keep some good shit rolling :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 5 2010, 08:44 AM~18992971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gangter except the tailights


----------



## sixtreywit4




----------



## MR_CUTLASS_509

sup wit dem parts cars haha


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTLASS_509_@Nov 5 2010, 03:56 PM~18995584
> *sup wit dem parts cars haha
> *


 :thumbsup: kinda sketchy to talk to much shit but damn Im clean homie so fuck you :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 5 2010, 09:44 AM~18992971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad boy look good!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 5 2010, 02:25 PM~18995748
> *:thumbsup:  kinda sketchy to talk to much shit but damn Im clean homie so fuck you  :biggrin:
> *


There's a pedo loose in these here forums! They checking all our ips fake accounts noW! Hide your kids. Hide your wife! And you can run and tell that!


----------



## bigtroubles1

bluez cluez leafing sneak peek


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 5 2010, 05:22 PM~18996111
> *bluez cluez leafing sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Sweet!! 
uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 5 2010, 02:02 PM~18995186
> *Gangter except the tailights
> *





Can't make everyone happy :dunno: good thing I got 3 (2) door lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 5 2010, 07:52 PM~18997430
> *Can't make everyone happy :dunno:  good thing I got 3 (2) door lowriders :biggrin:
> *


I just think of ricers whenever I see clear tails


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 5 2010, 05:22 PM~18996111
> *bluez cluez leafing sneak peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by fucktopdogg_@Nov 5 2010, 11:06 PM~18998748
> *quit wasting your money joe
> *


SHUDDUP MAKIN MONEY


----------



## aphustle

so wats up with them 4door lowriders,.,.?,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 6 2010, 02:37 PM~19002246
> *so wats up with them 4door lowriders,.,.?,.,.
> *


The ones that don't touch little kids are still around! :cheesy: 










lunch time. took my baby girl out to a cruz in and shopping..


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 6 2010, 05:01 PM~19002361
> *The ones that don't touch little kids are still around! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time. took my baby girl out to a cruz in and shopping..
> *


 :0 clean


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SSonsupremes_@Nov 6 2010, 03:38 PM~19002531
> *:0 clean
> *


Thanks. Got a lot to do still !


----------



## illstorm

> *96ROADMASTER @ Nov 6 2010, 05:01 PM
> The ones that don't touch little kids are still around! cheesy. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time. took my baby girl out to a cruz in and shopping.  *


 Now that's 100 :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 5 2010, 08:50 PM~18997799
> *I just think of ricers whenever I see clear tails
> *




Its all good :biggrin: . I miss that car. It was a lot of fun


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 6 2010, 04:37 PM~19002246
> *so wats up with them 4door lowriders,.,.?,.,.
> *


Still dropping in Homie !!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 6 2010, 03:01 PM~19002361
> *The ones that don't touch little kids are still around! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time. took my baby girl out to a cruz in and shopping..
> *


straight up garbage :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 5 2010, 05:02 AM~18992373
> *i want his dick in me his Dick is over 13" ! Over and over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Nov 7 2010, 12:59 AM~19005925-->
> 
> 
> 
> EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Nov 7 2010, 05:29 AM~19006246
> *straight up garbage :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Man. You need to kick rocks! You vouch for jason! Like how you messed up a post with his BS! Maybe you got something to hide? Your on his jock hard enough!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 7 2010, 05:43 AM~19006268
> *Cool!
> Man. You need to kick rocks! You vouch for jason! Like how you messed up a post with his BS! Maybe you got something to hide? Your on his jock hard enough!
> *


you trying to take the heat of your fat ass.you got so much talk on hear and think you are a bad ass you aint nothing but a pussy.what happen to you when we where going to meet in maryland nothing but excusses.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 7 2010, 06:36 AM~19006364
> *you trying to take the heat of your fat ass.you got so much talk on hear and think you are a bad ass you aint nothing but a pussy.what happen to you when we where going to meet in maryland nothing but excusses.
> *



man shut the fuck up! i didn't expose that perv! how the fuck I take heat of my self and I didn't do the shit! Like i said go vouch for that perv. maybe some one needs to look into your shit bro!! But I didnt post that kats info or blast his ass!! so fuck off!! :uh: I missed one show you did'nt even go to but you wana bump gums about!! GTF out here!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Edit back on subject!


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 7 2010, 07:01 AM~19006410
> * Disregard Image
> 
> wife material
> :dunno:
> *



OFF TOPIC...[/b]</span>


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 7 2010, 12:57 AM~19005921
> *EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats, whats up :h5:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 7 2010, 06:54 AM~19006393
> *man shut the fuck up! i didn't expose that perv! how the fuck I take heat of my self and I didn't do the shit! Like i said go vouch for that perv. maybe some one needs to look into your shit bro!! But I didnt post that kats info or blast his ass!! so fuck off!!  :uh: I missed one show you did'nt even go to but you wana bump gums about!! GTF out here!!
> *


your a big pussy tell me fuck the pagans to my face you aint got no ball you lie so bad i think you believe your lies you be telling


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Nov 7 2010, 10:13 AM~19006447
> *OFF TOPIC...*</span>
> [/b]


AMEN FUCK 2 DOORS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 6 2010, 03:01 PM~19002361
> *The ones that don't touch little kids are still around! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch time. took my baby girl out to a cruz in and shopping..
> *



i was just sayin wats up n tryin to hear bout wat peoples doin wit their cars,.,.not theirpersonal lifes homie.,,.

but yeah ur hoe is sittin mighty pretty ther player,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 6 2010, 11:28 PM~19005591
> *Still dropping in Homie !!! :biggrin:
> *




YO EDGE wat it do homie,.,.,.


oh yes sir,.,.im still here n around u kno the rundown,.,.

just wanted to see wat up wit them moe doe riders,.,.

keep it pushin n always keep it 100 yall,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those WORDS right there are some true rider shit homie,.,.
> 
> 
> EARNED MY PLAQUE
> 
> u makin this 4 doe topic homie,.,..


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 7 2010, 10:14 AM~19006452
> *your a big pussy tell me fuck the pagans to my face you aint got no ball you lie so bad i think you believe your lies you be telling
> *


that would be one dead motherfucker, he wouldnt get the whole sentence out of his mouth before he was dead.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 7 2010, 09:36 AM~19006364
> *you trying to take the heat of your fat ass.
> *


hes been molesting layitlow more that 68impalatattooman has molested anyone.


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 7 2010, 07:01 AM~19006410
> *Edit back on subject!
> *



*These are some old pics I grabbed from the 60's Fest but they are still some badass lowlows :biggrin: *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Nov 7 2010, 06:07 PM~19010375
> *These are some old pics I grabbed from the 60's Fest but they are still some badass lowlows  :biggrin:
> *


That white car is high as all! Clean as all too! Can't hate on that.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Nov 7 2010, 08:13 AM~19006447
> *OFF TOPIC...*</span>
> [/b]


This topic went to shit after the first 4 door impala was posted


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Nov 7 2010, 08:13 AM~19006447
> *OFF TOPIC...*</span>
> [/b]


you should come visit the basement sometime



ill be glad to give you a warm off topic welcome


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Nov 7 2010, 09:42 PM~19012053
> *you should come visit the basement sometime
> ill be glad to give you a warm off topic welcome
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 66LOW

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Nov 5 2010, 10:11 AM~18986360
> *BUILD AND DRIVE WHAT YOU GOT!!! FUCK EVERYONE ELSE ESE!
> *


LOL true story...
if it Rolls.... Roll It....


----------



## bigtroubles1

> EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those WORDS right there are some true rider shit homie,.,.
> EARNED MY PLAQUE
> 
> u makin this 4 doe topic homie,.,..
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie. they didnt give it to me i EARNED THAT MOUTHAFUCCA HAHAHA. hard wrk!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: so I guess you answered the million topi question! " what clubs allow and plauque up 4 door lows"


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> Still dropping in Homie !!! :biggrin:


 :biggrin: 



> EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!


:thumbsup:



> EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!


:thumbsup:



> EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!


Congratulations bro, you got it!! that bad boy look hela sick with that placa! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



> YO EDGE wat it do homie,.,.,.
> oh yes sir,.,.im still here n around u kno the rundown,.,.
> 
> just wanted to see wat up wit them moe doe riders,.,.
> 
> keep it pushin n always keep it 100 yall,.,.


 :biggrin: 



> EARNED MY PLAQ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those WORDS right there are some true rider shit homie,.,.
> EARNED MY PLAQUE
> 
> u makin this 4 doe topic homie,.,..
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL true story...
> if it Rolls.... Roll It....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> What up people :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 1229




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 10:31 AM~19025022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SSonsupremes

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 12:31 PM~19025022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awww dam :0


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 12:31 PM~19025022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bwahahahahahaha


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 01:31 PM~19025022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



OH SHIT YOUR WIFE KNOW YOU GOT RID OF THE RIMS :cheesy:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 7 2010, 08:16 PM~19011776
> *This topic went to shit after the first 4 door impala was posted
> *



hahahahahahhhahahhaaaahhah good one,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 10:31 AM~19025022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice hubcaps,.,.,.hahaha


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 12:31 PM~19025022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT.............. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 10:31 AM~19025022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Nov 9 2010, 04:42 PM~19026813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OH SHIT YOUR WIFE KNOW YOU GOT RID OF THE RIMS  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Edge 62

TTT for the 4's


----------



## CandyRedLow

My 4dr


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by CandyRedLow_@Nov 14 2010, 01:10 AM~19062877
> *My 4dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by CandyRedLow_@Nov 13 2010, 11:10 PM~19062877
> *My 4dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks real good,.,.wat year is ur truck,.,.?,.,.


wish i had a truck like that  ././,.,.,.,.

:biggrin:


----------



## illstorm

That trucks a Monster :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## richards69impala




----------



## chonga

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 10:31 AM~19025022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin:


----------



## 619lowrider

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 9 2010, 09:31 AM~19025022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by richards69impala_@Nov 14 2010, 08:08 PM~19068254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uuuuhhhhhh dont get me wrong that wagon is clean but i think i could have gone on n livin life better if i wouldof never seen that diformed car,.,. 

just my 2 cents 4 the hobos,.,.no dis,.,.


----------



## aphustle

hey wheres impalatatoguy at,..,?,.,.this was his favriote topic,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 17 2010, 04:52 AM~19090204
> *uuuuhhhhhh  dont get me wrong that wagon is clean but i think i could have gone on n livin life better if i wouldof never seen that diformed car,.,.
> 
> just my 2 cents 4 the hobos,.,.no dis,.,.
> *


Hell I like it! It would deff stand out in a line up. Think its a flower car?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 17 2010, 04:57 AM~19090209
> *hey wheres impalatatoguy at,..,?,.,.this was his favriote topic,.,.
> *


Wahahahah you didn't here? He's a middle school TA now. He tends to there needs!


----------



## illstorm

*Check it U take 34 2dr's 64's park them N all in a line. Add 28 more 2 dr's 64's make sure their aligned. Fuck it add 20 more 4's to finish this rhyme. Yo that's 18 parts cars ate up at the same time. *

*2 THA MUTHA-FUCKIN T-O-PEE-Z MY MINI-Z* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 17 2010, 07:19 AM~19090541
> *Check it U take 34 2dr's 64's park them N all in a line. Add 28 more 2 dr's 64's make sure their aligned. Fuck it add 20 more 4's to finish this rhyme. Yo that's 18 parts cars ate up at the same time.
> 
> 2 THA MUTHA-FUCKIN T-O-PEE-Z MY  MINI-Z :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: And why did your music and song writing career end so fast? :biggrin: 

Now back on track!!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 17 2010, 08:11 AM~19090348
> *Wahahahah you didn't here? He's a middle school TA  now. He tends to there needs!
> *


did he hurt your feelings cause he wouldnt let you suck his dick you queer bitch


----------



## illstorm

> *96ROADMASTER  Posted Today, 11:59 AM
> 
> :wow: And why did your music and song writing career end so fast?:biggrin:
> 
> Now back on track!!*


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 17 2010, 11:07 AM~19091180
> *did he hurt your feelings cause he wouldnt let you suck his dick you queer bitch
> *



:0


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 17 2010, 01:06 PM~19091661
> *:0
> *


what happened to the other club you was in


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 17 2010, 06:11 AM~19090348
> *Wahahahah you didn't here? He's a middle school TA  now. He tends to there needs!
> *



oh ok,.,.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Nov 17 2010, 12:10 PM~19091708
> *what happened to the other club you was in
> *



Well we wasnt in it yet we was going to start our on but we met some homie from WESTSIDE C.C. and they were some super nice dudes so we just going to roll that way .


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 17 2010, 11:33 AM~19092328
> *Well we wasnt in it yet we was going to start our on but we met some homie from WESTSIDE C.C. and they were some super nice dudes so we just going to roll that way .
> *


----------



## SCdroptop64




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: 


I'm a open lesbian! 

:0


----------



## illstorm

X2 :biggrin:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 18 2010, 08:40 AM~19099789
> *:uh:
> I'm a open lesbian!
> 
> :0
> *


silly ****** dicks are for chicks.just cause you love dick that doesnt make you a chick :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 18 2010, 08:18 AM~19100242
> *silly ****** dicks are for chicks.just cause you love dick that doesnt make you a chick :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: your not to bright are you little guy?


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 18 2010, 10:52 AM~19100460
> *:uh: your not to bright are you little guy?
> *


isnt it true you wanted to suck jasons dick and he shot you down :dunno: lets here your side of the story then :nono: second thought save your bullshit lies cause no one believes your lieing ass any how :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by CandyRedLow_@Nov 14 2010, 01:10 AM~19062877
> *My 4dr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad boy looks good!!... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Penny Pincher

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Nov 17 2010, 06:49 PM~19095880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i bet you and 68impalawoman go around touching kiddies in your impalas


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Penny Pincher_@Nov 18 2010, 03:26 PM~19102196
> *i bet you and 68impalawoman go around touching kiddies in your impalas
> *


sounds like makin **** money to me................ :uh:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 07:02 PM~18238649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



T
T
T


----------



## Edge 62

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Penny Pincher

foe does and kiddie touchin :barf:


----------



## Edge 62

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## Penny Pincher

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 18 2010, 06:49 PM~19105183
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


thats how you roll bitch, according to you molesting kids is okay.


----------



## chonga

:wow: :uh: ugh anyways :boink: ~ impalas~ yummy uhmm but wat about like cuttys or caddi's 4 door ? Da subject waz impalas rt ? :naughty:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Penny Pincher_@Nov 18 2010, 07:22 PM~19104936
> *foe does and kiddie touchin :barf:
> *


Lol


----------



## Penny Pincher

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Nov 18 2010, 09:44 PM~19106791
> *:wow:  :uh:  ugh anyways                :boink: ~ impalas~ yummy uhmm but wat about like cuttys or caddi's 4 door ? Da subject waz impalas rt ? :naughty:
> *


sup, got any pics of you ? :naughty:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Penny Pincher_@Nov 18 2010, 11:22 PM~19106455
> *thats how you roll bitch, according to you molesting kids is okay.
> *


 :uh: dont you molest lil boys robert now tell the truth i know its going to be hard for you to do


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Penny Pincher_@Nov 18 2010, 08:22 PM~19104936
> *foe does and kiddie touchin :barf:
> *


you already been busted fundi, stop hiding behind a screen name.


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 19 2010, 01:20 PM~19110722
> *:uh: dont you molest lil boys robert now tell the truth i know its going to be hard for you to do
> *


96roadmaster/Penny Pincher got fired from a donut shop, for stealing donuts.


case closed.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 19 2010, 01:20 PM~19110732
> *you already been busted fundi, stop hiding behind a screen name.
> *


hes to retarded to understand that he forgets that he hides behind a different name but we can still smell his stinking ass


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Penny Pincher_@Nov 18 2010, 11:22 PM~19106455
> *thats how you roll bitch, according to you molesting kids is okay.
> *



Yo fuck you homie you dont even know me foo !!!!


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 19 2010, 03:20 PM~19111157
> *Yo fuck you homie you dont even know me foo !!!!
> *


TELL HIM EDGE AND WHEN HE GETS DONE SUXIN UR DIC ILL PUT MY MEAT IN HIS MOUTH NEXT HAHA SINCE HE LIKE BUMPIN HIS GUMS


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 20 2010, 10:38 AM~19116796
> *TELL HIM EDGE AND WHEN HE GETS DONE SUXIN UR DIC ILL PUT MY MEAT IN HIS MOUTH NEXT HAHA SINCE HE LIKE BUMPIN HIS GUMS
> *


hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Nov 20 2010, 10:38 AM~19116796
> *TELL HIM EDGE AND WHEN HE GETS DONE SUXIN UR DIC ILL PUT MY MEAT IN HIS MOUTH NEXT HAHA SINCE HE LIKE BUMPIN HIS GUMS
> *


 :h5:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 18 2010, 10:22 AM~19101031
> *isnt it true you wanted to suck jasons dick and he shot you down :dunno: lets here your side of the story then :nono: second thought save your bullshit lies cause no one believes your lieing ass any how :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 21 2010, 09:43 AM~19123351
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: did we say you could come in here you dirty non showering ****


----------



## illstorm

Edge 62 is that Duce in your avatar painted flat black and Tar heels blue?


----------



## DVNPORT

lol


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Nov 21 2010, 08:56 PM~19127464
> *Edge 62 is that Duce in your avatar painted flat black and Tar heels blue?
> *



Thats right


----------



## illstorm

The sneak peak looks hella good homie. Can't wait 2 peep the finish product. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I see some cats can't man up and use real account still. Bitch movers.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 11:58 AM~19132139
> *I see some cats can't man up and use real account still. Bitch movers.
> *


you got a lot of room to talk, TopDogg already busted your ass for using a fake name.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=445530&st=240


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 09:58 AM~19132139
> *I see some cats can't man up and use real account still. Bitch movers.
> *


 :uh: shut the fuck up bitch you aint going to do nothing but bang on the keyboards like the bitch you are.you aint nothing but a lieing pussy


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Nov 22 2010, 12:12 PM~19132221
> *:uh: shut the fuck up bitch you aint going to do nothing but bang on the keyboards like the bitch you are.you aint nothing but a lieing pussy
> *


 :werd:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 22 2010, 10:05 AM~19132168
> *you got a lot of room to talk, TopDogg already busted your ass for using a fake name.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=445530&st=240
> *


fungass did you take topdoggs advice and take a shower yet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 22 2010, 10:05 AM~19132168
> *you got a lot of room to talk, TopDogg already busted your ass for using a fake name.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=445530&st=240
> *


 :uh: your not that bright are you. He banned all the names and person.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 10:05 PM~19137157
> *:uh: your not that bright are you.  He banned all the names and person.
> *


isnt this pic of the down syndrome retard you


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 22 2010, 10:22 PM~19137362
> *isnt this pic of the down syndrome retard you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dude I hope not :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 22 2010, 09:08 PM~19137924
> *Dude I hope not  :wow:  :cheesy:
> *


That's me in 8th grade. I posted that years ago that loser aint dug shit up. I own his ass. He got 50 post dedicated just to me. What a loser. Wahahahahaha.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 22 2010, 10:22 PM~19137362
> *isnt this pic of the down syndrome retard you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wouldnt classify someone with down syndrome in the same category with someone like fundi, people with downs cant help the way they were born.


fundi on the other hand, brings all this shit down on him because he dont know when to shut up.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 11:48 PM~19138400
> *That's me in 8th grade. I posted that years ago  that loser aint dug shit up. I own his ass. He got 50 post dedicated just to me. What a loser. Wahahahahaha.
> *


how many posts, topics, text messages and emails did you sit there and make about 68impalatattooman being a pedo????


man, you have to be the dumbest person in the world to not see how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 22 2010, 11:48 PM~19138400
> *That's me in 8th grade. I posted that years ago  that loser aint dug shit up. I own his ass. He got 50 post dedicated just to me. What a loser. Wahahahahaha.
> *


***** you dont own nothing not even a bar of soap in your trailer.look at your picture you can see that that you are missing a few important chromosomes.so robert why are you avoiding the subject about you stealing money out of the basket at church you piece of shit


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2010, 07:04 AM~19140821
> *how many posts, topics, text messages and emails did you sit there and make about 68impalatattooman being a pedo????
> man, you have to be the dumbest person in the world to not see how fucking stupid you are.
> *


true story robert aka 96 roadmaster wanted to suck jasons dick he got shot down and roberts fealings got hurt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bud vudker

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 96ROADMASTER
you left the black lowrider topic now you are her so can you answer the question why did you get pissed at impalatattooman when he rejected you cause you wanted to suck his dick :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 23 2010, 05:04 AM~19140821
> *how many posts, topics, text messages and emails did you sit there and make about 68impalatattooman being a pedo????
> man, you have to be the dumbest person in the world to not see how fucking stupid you are.
> *


 :uh: 
If you must know. One text to tell a couple folks some shit going down about a kat that rode with our kids! And I acually never posted anything. I did ttt the treads and respond to the info that was out there. So okay now by.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 23 2010, 07:41 AM~19140926
> *:uh:
> If you must know. One text to tell a couple folks some shit going down about a kat that rode with our kids! And I acually never posted anything. I did ttt the treads and respond to the info that was out there. So okay now by.
> *


now answer the question about wanting to suck the mans dick you piece of shit ******


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 23 2010, 07:41 AM~19140926
> *:uh:
> If you must know. One text to tell a couple folks some shit going down about a kat that rode with our kids! And I acually never posted anything. I did ttt the treads and respond to the info that was out there. So okay now by.
> *













i bet you believe your own lies dont you. :uh:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 23 2010, 05:13 AM~19140839
> ****** you dont own nothing not even a bar of soap in your trailer.look at your picture you can see that that you are missing a few important chromosomes.so robert why are you avoiding the subject about you stealing money out of the basket at church you piece of shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 23 2010, 05:43 AM~19140934
> *now answer the question about wanting to suck the mans dick you piece of shit ******
> *


 :0 fungass hasnt tried to defend himself on this it must have some truth behind it :ugh:


----------



## Edge 62

What's the deal with you taking money from the church :wow: Now that's dirty :wow:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 23 2010, 07:01 AM~19141103
> *What's the deal with you taking money from the church :wow: Now that's dirty  :wow:
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
























no this is dirty look no water or soap


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 23 2010, 07:01 AM~19141103
> *What's the deal with you taking money from the church :wow: Now that's dirty  :wow:
> *


There is none. Couse it aint happen. Dude just wants attention.


----------



## 1229

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570518


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570519


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 23 2010, 12:07 PM~19142184
> *There is none. Couse it aint happen. Dude just wants attention.
> *


***** stop your lieing cause no one here believes you you phony bafoony stinkin dick breath shitty dick licking faggaty ass


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Nov 23 2010, 02:10 PM~19142673
> ****** stop your lieing cause no one here believes you you phony bafoony stinkin dick breath shitty dick licking faggaty ass
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy

DAM THIS THREAD WENT DEAD QUICK :sprint:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 23 2010, 11:17 PM~19148103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


take your cornball stinkin ass out of here


----------



## Edge 62

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 24 2010, 11:10 PM~19158436
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 WSCC.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 25 2010, 07:56 PM~19164828
> *:0 WSCC.
> *



:uh:  WHAT ???????


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 25 2010, 06:41 PM~19165108
> *:uh:    WHAT ???????
> *


Your club ! you don't know your own initials . :wow:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 25 2010, 10:37 PM~19165894
> *Your club ! you don't know your own initials .  :wow:
> *



dude im not playing your games homie im a grown ass man :nono:


----------



## Edge 62

WEST TO THE MOTHAFUCKING SIDE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 25 2010, 09:15 PM~19166197
> *dude im not playing your games homie im a grown ass man  :nono:
> *


No games. I just noticed you have it up there. My peaple close with them kats on this coast and the west. Good peeps! Very good! Real ryderz!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 25 2010, 11:42 PM~19166882
> *No games. I just noticed you have it up there. My peaple close with them kats on this coast and the west. Good peeps! Very good! Real ryderz!
> *


You aint got no friends muthafucka


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 26 2010, 12:42 AM~19166882
> *No games. I just noticed you have it up there. My peaple close with them kats on this coast and the west.
> *


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 26 2010, 12:42 AM~19166882
> *No games. I just noticed you have it up there. My peaple close with them kats on this coast and the west. Good peeps! Very good! Real ryderz!
> *


aint no one liking your fat bi-polar lieing stinking queer wanting to suck a pedo's dick ass.you leach on people at a show and you think there your best friend they dont know how to tell you cause your mentally challenge and wouldnt undertand they want you to go some where else


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## servant of christ




----------



## Edge 62

were did everybody go :dunno:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:dunno:


----------



## Edge 62

It was getting HOT in here for a min.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62+Nov 28 2010, 07:04 PM~19185072-->
> 
> 
> 
> were did everybody go  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Full of turkey and corn bread . Plus out ryding this clear weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Boricua [email protected] 28 2010, 07:12 PM~19185184
> *:dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Durn ? Long time ! How's that 5 door of yours?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edge 62_@Nov 28 2010, 07:16 PM~19185226
> *It was getting HOT in here for a min.
> *


:uh hope they stay gone! Lay it low rying is wack!


----------



## Mystro

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 29 2010, 02:04 PM~19185072
> *  were did everybody go  :dunno:
> *


they are all in protective custody :happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 28 2010, 07:04 PM~19185072
> *  were did everybody go  :dunno:
> *


was ot. Don't no now? :biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 29 2010, 09:09 PM~19193597
> *was ot. Don't no now? :biggrin:
> *




They done went :ninja: up in heeer :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 29 2010, 09:35 PM~19195872
> *They done went  :ninja: up in heeer  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: true


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 29 2010, 09:48 PM~19196070
> *:wow:
> *




,.,.,.,.,. ,..,.,,.,..crickets,.,.,.,.,.,.,. ,.,.,.



,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Nov 30 2010, 03:57 PM~19201832
> *,.,.,.,.,.      ,..,.,,.,..crickets,.,.,.,.,.,.,.    ,.,.,.
> ,.,.,.,.,.,.
> *



 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Nov 26 2010, 12:17 AM~19166213
> *WEST TO THE MOTHAFUCKING SIDE !!!!!!!!!!
> *



AND BEYOND CUZ ITS A WEST WORLD


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:biggrin: let's ride!


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Nov 30 2010, 10:52 PM~19205555
> *:biggrin: let's ride!
> *


hey you fat nose big lip piece of monkey shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



why in the fuck do you lie so much?


> *
> 
> From: Olanta SC
> Car Club: booted once again ! *



you know goddamn well that club "Cali Styles" was some fake shit you made up, thats not a club. Thats almost as bad as you trying to tell peeps that you from Cali in the first place, knowing damn well you aint from there. You almost as bad as that dude from Durham NC that say he from L.A. knowing damn well that fool from Mexico.


WHY THA FUCK YOU LIE SO MUCH *****?


----------



## Edge 62

"Cali Styles" :nono:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Dec 1 2010, 11:28 AM~19209749
> *hey you fat nose big lip piece of monkey shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> why in the fuck do you lie so much?
> you know goddamn well that club "Cali Styles" was some fake shit you made up, thats not a club. Thats almost as bad as you trying to tell peeps that you from Cali in the first place, knowing damn well you aint from there. You almost as bad as that dude from Durham NC that say he from L.A. knowing damn well that fool from Mexico.
> WHY THA FUCK YOU LIE SO MUCH *****?
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

I never claimed to be from cali! 
And look up the my space page you idiot! cali styles is a real club out of Golds-burro. maybe if you would ride instead of Keyboard banging you would have seen us out and about stupid!


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 1 2010, 08:54 PM~19213497
> *I never claimed to be from cali!
> And look up the my space page  you idiot! cali styles is a real club out of Golds-burro. maybe if you would ride instead of Keyboard banging you would have seen us out and about stupid!
> *



OK were are starting to get back to normal up in herrrrr . :drama:


----------



## aphustle

so wats up wit 4 door lowriders?

are they cool yet or not yet,.,.?,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Dec 1 2010, 09:41 PM~19215309
> *OK were are starting to get back to normal up in herrrrr .  :drama:
> *



dam we r,.,.well lets start postin pics guys,.,.lets all b normal now,.,.


come on edge u start it off by postin ur moe doe 6duec n den we all jump in,.,.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 1 2010, 08:54 PM~19213497
> *I never claimed to be from cali!
> 
> *


you lying motherfucker, you told me that shit about 6-7 years ago. :uh:


----------



## King61

i dont remember if i posted in here before, but just in case i didnt 














































































FUCK 4 doors!!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 2 2010, 07:42 AM~19217598
> *i dont remember if i posted in here before, but just in case i didnt
> FUCK 4 doors!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 2 2010, 05:33 AM~19217587
> *you lying motherfucker, you told me that shit about 6-7 years ago. :uh:
> *


 :uh: 
I grew up in glendale CA (8yrs) then moved around till the 90z. Including Japan and Europe. I don't claim anything! Go somewhere with your stupid shit! Jason! And your fake accounts!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Dec 1 2010, 06:54 PM~19213497-->
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be from cali!
> And look up the my space page  you idiot! cali styles is a real club out of Golds-burro. maybe if you would ride instead of Keyboard banging you would have seen us out and about stupid!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Dec 2 2010, 06:00 AM~19217635
> *:uh:
> I grew up in glendale CA (8yrs) then moved around till the 90z. Including Japan and Europe. I don't claim anything! Go somewhere with your stupid shit! Jason! And your fake accounts!
> *


 :uh: you are so full of shit just do everyone a favor and go kill yourself allready


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 2 2010, 08:00 AM~19217635
> *:uh:
> I grew up in glendale CA (8yrs) then moved around till the 90z. Including Japan and Europe. I don't claim anything! Go somewhere with your stupid shit! Jason! And your fake accounts!
> *


shut the fuck up. make up more lies.

and i dont need a fake account to call you out motherfucker. :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Dec 1 2010, 08:54 PM~19213497-->
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be from cali!
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Dec 2 2010, 08:00 AM~19217635
> *:uh:
> I grew up in glendale CA (8yrs)
> *



i bet you actually believe your own lies. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 2 2010, 08:33 AM~19217587
> *you lying motherfucker, you told me that shit about 6-7 years ago. :uh:
> *


I dated a chick named Calli.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 2 2010, 10:24 AM~19218177
> *I dated a chick named Calli.
> *


i fucked a girl named Summer....in the winter time. :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 2 2010, 08:16 AM~19218132
> *i bet you actually believe your own lies. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i wonder if he took top dogg advice and take a shower yet :dunno:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 2 2010, 05:42 AM~19217598
> *i dont remember if i posted in here before, but just in case i didnt
> FUCK 4 doors!!
> *




hHAHAHA


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 2 2010, 08:32 AM~19218222
> *i fucked a girl named Summer....in the winter time. :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: lies. Your gay. Hence all the gay ass comments. And a impalla parts counter worker or was. What happen there jason? Do tell.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 2 2010, 05:10 PM~19221912
> *:uh: lies. Your gay. Hence all the gay ass comments. And a impalla parts counter worker or was. What happen there jason? Do tell.
> *


shut the fuck up and go kill yourself allready you worthless piece of shit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 2 2010, 07:40 PM~19223085
> *shut the fuck up and go kill yourself allready you worthless piece of shit
> *


Tell you what. Go hop your shitty bought chipper of a bridge with you in it!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 2 2010, 08:15 PM~19223398
> *Tell you what. Go hop your shitty bought chipper of a bridge with you in it!
> *


tell you what you fat pussy grow some balls and fight me :cheesy:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 2 2010, 10:27 PM~19223536
> *tell you what you fat pussy grow some balls and fight me :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 2 2010, 06:33 AM~19217587
> *you lying motherfucker, you told me that shit about 6-7 years ago. :uh:
> *


he said that on here too fuckin fronter... :angry:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 2 2010, 10:27 PM~19223536
> *tell you what you fat pussy grow some balls and fight me :cheesy:
> *


 :0 get in line buddy. roberts to scared to go to any shows cause he runs his mouth and hes got a few ass beat downs comming to him


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 2 2010, 07:10 PM~19221912
> *:uh: lies. Your gay. Hence all the gay ass comments. And a impalla parts counter worker or was. What happen there jason? Do tell.
> *


your too poor to even own an Impala (probably why you cant even spell it right)


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 3 2010, 06:29 AM~19226868
> *your too poor to even own an Impala (probably why you cant even spell it right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 3 2010, 06:29 AM~19226868
> *your too poor to even own an Impala (probably why you cant even spell it right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Dec 3 2010, 02:11 PM~19228954
> *:drama: :drama: :drama:
> *


----------



## Hydros4life

:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0 :wow: :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Dec 3 2010, 08:29 AM~19226868-->
> 
> 
> 
> your too poor to even own an Impala (probably why you cant even spell it right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 3 2010, 02:21 PM~19229015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU ON A ROLL DOGG


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 3 2010, 07:29 AM~19226868
> *your too poor to even own an Impala (probably why you cant even spell it right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 2 2010, 08:32 AM~19218222
> *i fucked a girl named Summer....in the winter time. :cheesy:
> *


 i did a chick named november in november!


----------



## King61

wait for it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 5 2010, 03:01 AM~19242960
> *wait for it
> *


 The 4 door take over! 0}


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 5 2010, 10:08 AM~19243895
> *The 4 door take over! 0}
> *


 :uh: yo retard you aint doing nothing but making an ass out of yourself so take your p.o.s roadturd and go kill yourself


----------



## SCdroptop64

heres edge's shit on them thangz , he found a brand new set with brand new tires never mounted for 300. heres some pics i took last night .

no more factory hub caps lol


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Dec 1 2010, 11:28 AM~19209749
> *hey you fat nose big lip piece of monkey shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> why in the fuck do you lie so much?
> you know goddamn well that club "Cali Styles" was some fake shit you made up, thats not a club. Thats almost as bad as you trying to tell peeps that you from Cali in the first place, knowing damn well you aint from there. You almost as bad as that dude from Durham NC that say he from L.A. knowing damn well that fool from Mexico.
> WHY THA FUCK YOU LIE SO MUCH *****?
> *




who is this guy from durham you talking about ???


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 5 2010, 02:12 PM~19245358
> *who is this guy from durham you talking about ???
> *


Cough cough.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 5 2010, 02:24 PM~19245434
> *Cough cough.
> *




shit! i know hes not talking about me cuz i never claimed to be from l.a i grew up there but i am 100% mexicano must be one of your fake ass home boys


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 5 2010, 02:24 PM~19245434
> *Cough cough.
> *



i think you have finally managed to piss everyone off on lil


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Dec 5 2010, 05:28 PM~19246813
> *i think you have finally managed  to piss everyone off on lil
> *


  just the ones that mAke up lowrider rules , call folk out, and make empty threats. Tired of all the talk and most the ones yapping aint did nothing.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 5 2010, 06:33 PM~19247401
> * just the ones that mAke up lowrider rules , call folk out, and make empty threats. Tired of all the talk and most the ones yapping aint did nothing.
> *


 :uh: if you remember we where sapose to meet half way in maryland and you pussyed out making excuses and i hope you really dont think your doing something in the lolo movement with that piece of shit of yours.you are a fucken joke


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Dec 5 2010, 12:05 PM~19244557
> *heres edge's shit on them thangz , he found a brand new set with brand new tires never mounted for 300.    heres some pics i took last night .
> 
> no more factory hub caps lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bro


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 3 2010, 08:29 AM~19226868
> *your too poor to even own an Impala (probably why you cant even spell it right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 2 2010, 04:23 AM~19217373
> *so wats up wit 4 door lowriders?
> 
> are they cool yet or not yet,.,.?,.,.
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 5 2010, 06:43 PM~19247484
> *:uh:  if you remember we where sapose to meet half way in maryland and you pussyed out making excuses and i hope you really dont think your doing something in the lolo movement with that piece of shit of yours.you are a fucken joke
> *


 :uh: either send me some money to build what you think is a proper lowrider is , or SHUT THE FUCK UP! simple as that.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 5 2010, 07:01 PM~19247626
> *:uh: either send me some money to build what you think is a proper lowrider is , or SHUT THE FUCK UP! simple as that.
> *


ill give you one of my cars. grows some balls and come and get it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 5 2010, 07:44 PM~19247992
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



did u put this on here bcuz u 


bumb this in ur car

like this type of song-music

want to piss people off

bored,.,.?


just askin cuz its random


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 5 2010, 06:47 PM~19247520
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *



oh good,.,.,.

i thought we would have to wait till 2020,.,.,. :biggrin: 

just fuccin around,.,.

ima ride my moe doe hoes anywhere n everywhere ya dig,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Dec 5 2010, 12:05 PM~19244557
> *heres edge's shit on them thangz , he found a brand new set with brand new tires never mounted for 300.    heres some pics i took last night .
> 
> no more factory hub caps lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wish i had a nice garage like that,.,.nice tall cielings,.,.,.


----------



## thouse

4 door low riders has been around over 40 years.


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 5 2010, 06:33 PM~19247401
> * just the ones that mAke up lowrider rules , call folk out, and make empty threats. Tired of all the talk and most the ones yapping aint did nothing.
> *



You must be talking about yourself...why didn't you go to Burlington for the show...?!?! Oh that's right there were people there who def wanted to kick your fat fucking ass so you sit here online still running your fucking mouth like you ain't the problem...but that's cool keep it up Im sure I'll see you around eventually ...then we gonna see who bumping gums bitch boy...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 6 2010, 05:12 AM~19251044
> *You must be talking about yourself...why didn't you go to Burlington for the show...?!?! Oh that's right there were people there who def wanted to kick your fat fucking ass so you sit here online still running your fucking mouth like you ain't the problem...but that's cool keep it up Im sure I'll see you around eventually ...then we gonna see who bumping gums bitch boy...
> *


Case in point! If you not doing that then why take offense to the comment other then to thug on line. Dumb ass! Like I said some folks just here to criticism every little thing a person rides or to gang up and call folk out. And you know we got snowed in. And I live almost 5hrs away (13z time )! I've been everywhere
else but that one show. So.........


Teach me how to duggie !


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 6 2010, 12:32 AM~19250654
> *did u put this on here bcuz u
> bumb this in ur car
> 
> like this type of song-music
> 
> want to piss people off
> 
> bored,.,.?
> just askin cuz its random
> *


Unfortunately I have teens so ya they play this shit! 

I like all kinds from death metal to swagger blues.

If it pisses folks off they got issues! 


Ya. Tired of the pop in phonies to coward to use they real account to say there shit!


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 05:48 AM~19251109
> *Case in point! If you not doing that then why take offense to the comment other then to thug on line. Dumb ass! Like I said some folks just here to criticism every little thing a person rides or to gang up and call folk out. And you know we got snowed in. And I live almost 5hrs away (13z time )! I've been everywhere
> else but that one show. So.........
> Teach me how to duggie !
> *



keep telling yourself nothing is gonna happen to you when you are seen....cinco round the corner... OH I forgot you were BANNED because your a shit talking bitch....I hope you atleast got the balls to show your face at the hotel parking lots...snowed in...bitch please come up with another excuse as to why you were scared to get your fat ass whopped


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 07:48 AM~19251109
> *Case in point! If you not doing that then why take offense to the comment other then to thug on line. Dumb ass! Like I said some folks just here to criticism every little thing a person rides or to gang up and call folk out. And you know we got snowed in. And I live almost 5hrs away (13z time )! I've been everywhere
> else but that one show. So.........
> Teach me how to duggie !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


you will make up any kind of lie possible, but you are the only one who believes your bullshit.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Dec 6 2010, 05:12 AM~19251044
> *You must be talking about yourself...why didn't you go to Burlington for the show...?!?! Oh that's right there were people there who def wanted to kick your fat fucking ass so you sit here online still running your fucking mouth like you ain't the problem...but that's cool keep it up Im sure I'll see you around eventually ...then we gonna see who bumping gums bitch boy...
> *


quoted for truth. i got an invite to stay at the homies bud vudkers house so im going to make the road trip in spring and hopefully ketch him slipping


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 05:48 AM~19251109
> *Case in point! If you not doing that then why take offense to the comment other then to thug on line. Dumb ass! Like I said some folks just here to criticism every little thing a person rides or to gang up and call folk out. And you know we got snowed in. And I live almost 5hrs away (13z time )! I've been everywhere
> else but that one show. So.........
> Teach me how to duggie !
> *


you are a bich and was scured


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 10:41 AM~19252528
> *:uh:
> *


 your fat ass was scurd to go to the burlington show cause you going to get your ass beat :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucken pussy


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 6 2010, 10:53 AM~19252639
> *your fat ass was scurd to go to the burlington show cause you  going to get your ass beat  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fucken pussy
> *



thats real talk !!!! fatboy was banned from Cinco show this year for running his fucking lips..!!! he just dont know when to shut the fuck up....I HOPE atleast he got the balls to show in a hotel parking lot..Im sure he will come up with some gay ass excuse like his welfare check didnt come so he couldnt afford gas or some shit like that


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 5 2010, 02:02 PM~18995186
> *Gangter except the tailights
> *





Here's my 4 door..........




































towing one of my 2 doors :biggrin: :cheesy: 

Its great for keeping mileage off the 2 doors


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 6 2010, 02:18 PM~19252794
> *Here's my 4 door..........
> towing one of my 2 doors :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice trailer where did you get it from.....


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Dec 6 2010, 12:22 PM~19252827
> *nice trailer where did you get it from.....
> *



Can't have trailers on my property where I live....so take a guess where I got it from? I guess if thats the only problem you could find with my pic, then I'm plenty comfortable with that :uh: :uh: 

Would you prefer it off the trailer?
















Want to borrow one of my other 2 doors?











Maybe my wife will be nice and borrow you her vert :twak:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 05:53 AM~19251118
> *Unfortunately I have teens so ya they play this shit!
> 
> I like all kinds from death metal to swagger blues.
> 
> If it pisses folks off they got issues!
> Ya. Tired of the pop in phonies to coward to use they real account to say there shit!
> *



ok koo,.,.

i was askin u why u had posted it up on here,.,.and those were some options
not individual questions,,.,.,.but its all good


u keep on doin ur little doogie,,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 6 2010, 11:18 AM~19252794
> *Here's my 4 door..........
> towing one of my 2 doors :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> Its great for keeping mileage off the 2 doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hahahahahaaa good one,.,.

ey have u ever thought of adding a small piece of crohm to the back bumber filler piece,.,.

kinda like the one thats by the door n fender,.,.but u make it for the back on ur 

wat year is ur box,.,.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 6 2010, 03:03 PM~19254222
> *hahahahahaaa good one,.,.
> 
> ey have u ever thought of adding a small piece of crohm to the back bumber filler piece,.,.
> 
> kinda like the one thats by the door n fender,.,.but u make it for the back on ur
> 
> wat year is ur box,.,.
> *




84, Ironically I have been thinkin' about that same thing. That empty space kind of bugs me. I have a bunch of rear quarter rocker pieces stocked up so I can replace em when they get scuffed up from 3 wheelin'. Everytime I replace it, I get reminded of that empty space :yessad: :roflmao:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Dec 6 2010, 12:22 PM~19252827
> *nice trailer where did you get it from.....
> *













Where did you get your greasy NOS trunk lid prop from, Is that only a 4 door feature? cause all my 2 door trunks and hoods stay up on their own.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 6 2010, 05:36 PM~19254469
> *Where did you get your greasy NOS trunk lid prop from, Is that only a 4 door feature? cause all my 2 door trunks and hoods stay up on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lowes........... :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 6 2010, 02:25 PM~19254357
> *84, Ironically I have been thinkin' about that same thing.  That empty space kind of bugs me.  I have a bunch of rear quarter rocker pieces stocked up so I can replace em when they get scuffed up from 3 wheelin'.  Everytime I replace it, I get reminded of that empty space :yessad:  :roflmao:
> *



hahaha u kinda like me little shit bugs me,.,.well shit is clean assfuck,.,.

where do u stay at with those super bright neon colored sighns,.,.

and that was a super clean 64 impala,.,.its black like the one in training day huh,.,.hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 6 2010, 02:36 PM~19254469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




so hey impalatattoguy,.,.did u switch ur screename,.,.?,.,.

wat happened to that guy impalatattooguy


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 6 2010, 06:14 PM~19255377
> *so hey impalatattoguy,.,.did u switch ur screename,.,.?,.,.
> 
> wat happened to that guy impalatattooguy
> *


he got banned.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Dec 6 2010, 04:14 PM~19255377-->
> 
> 
> 
> so hey impalatattoguy,.,.did u switch ur screename,.,.?,.,.
> 
> wat happened to that guy impalatattooguy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He went by by !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 6 2010, 04:30 PM~19255504
> *he got banned.
> *


A little deeper then that other tattoo guy.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 06:36 PM~19255539
> *He went by by !
> A little deeper then that other tattoo guy.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 6 2010, 07:30 PM~19255504
> *he got banned.
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 07:36 PM~19255539
> *He went by by !
> A little deeper then that other tattoo guy.
> *


 :0


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Dec 6 2010, 04:24 PM~19254954
> *lowes........... :biggrin:
> *




was it conveniently located across the street from a playground or elementary school? :wow:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 6 2010, 07:56 PM~19255712
> *was it conveniently located across the street from a playground or elementary school? :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 6 2010, 06:14 PM~19255377
> *so hey impalatattoguy,.,.did u switch ur screename,.,.?,.,.
> 
> wat happened to that guy impalatattooguy
> *


96roadmaster wanted to suck his dick and got rejected so he brought up some dirt on him and got him ban


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Dec 5 2010, 02:05 PM~19244557
> *heres edge's shit on them thangz , he found a brand new set with brand new tires never mounted for 300.    heres some pics i took last night .
> 
> no more factory hub caps lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking hella good..!!! Congrats... !


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 6 2010, 04:56 PM~19255712
> *was it conveniently located across the street from a playground or elementary school? :wow:
> *


Whahahha. Zing!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 08:14 PM~19256430
> *Whahahha. Zing!
> *


 :uh: and you like lil boys


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 08:28 PM~19256615
> *:wow:
> *


yes robert its your daddies van that you take out and try to pick little boys up at the playgrounds with you pedo


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 6 2010, 08:17 PM~19256470
> *:uh: and you like lil boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Dec 6 2010, 09:58 PM~19256966
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Dec 6 2010, 09:08 PM~19256361
> *Looking hella good..!!! Congrats... !
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What ever you wana tell yourself. Dude.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 6 2010, 09:12 PM~19257086
> *What ever you wana tell yourself. Dude.
> *


you are a straight up bitch what lies are you going to make up why you didnt come to Burlington to get that ass beat boy


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 6 2010, 04:30 PM~19255504
> *he got banned.
> *



oh,.,.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 6 2010, 10:21 PM~19257182
> *oh,.,.
> *


How you been homie how's the ride...................and don't listen to everything you hear........


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

shave them off.. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Dec 6 2010, 07:32 PM~19257323
> *How you been homie how's the ride...................and don't listen to everything you hear........
> *



the riders r good,...,.na i dont listen to everything i hear bcuzz its got nothin to do wit me so i just stay out of it,.,.


were u the ampalatattooguy,.,.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 7 2010, 03:33 PM~19263548
> *the riders r good,...,.na i dont listen to everything i hear bcuzz its got nothin to do wit me so i just stay out of it,.,.
> were u the ampalatattooguy,.,.
> *


 :biggrin: ........................................ :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:nono:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 7 2010, 05:06 PM~19264272
> *:nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

14z or 13z on big cars! Seems my 3z look good but wear out faster. My 4z ride good but are hard as hell too find in white walls!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Shits dead! Let's move on and not bring up ghost! 4 door rides too the top. Past is done and over!


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 7 2010, 05:26 PM~19264406
> *Shits dead! Let's move on and not bring up ghost! 4 door rides too the top. Past is done and over!
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 7 2010, 02:26 PM~19264406
> *Shits dead! Let's move on and not bring up ghost! 4 door rides too the top. Past is done and over!
> *


its dead in here cause no one likes you


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Dec 6 2010, 09:10 PM~19257073
> *:wave:
> *


What homie...!!! all good?


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Dec 7 2010, 06:22 PM~19264878
> *What homie...!!! all good?
> *


The car is back and running that's all that's good


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 7 2010, 02:21 PM~19264372
> *14z or 13z on big cars! Seems my 3z look good but wear out faster. My 4z ride good but are hard as hell too find in white walls!
> *



13s white wall tires are now hard to get over here,.,.well not hard to get but they expensive now,.,.fuccin sucks,.,.

14's shit we throw those away out here,.,.u can find those at junk yards for ten bucks white walls n all different sizes,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Dec 7 2010, 12:37 PM~19263578
> *:biggrin: ........................................ :dunno:
> *




ok koo


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 7 2010, 04:34 PM~19265629
> *13s white wall tires are now hard to get over here,.,.well not hard to get but they expensive now,.,.fuccin sucks,.,.
> 
> 14's shit we throw those away out here,.,.u can find those at junk yards for ten bucks white walls n all different sizes,.,.
> *


Ya that's about like here lol. But them 14z ride good! And now every one got them. Seems every time I swap the damn tires get missing around here. Same with my firestones on my van. Like a damn once in a life time find! Stupid donks fucking it up around here! I guess ima have to collect tires like I did before. Stock pile on my shelf. Every town I go ill look and see what's out. LoL.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 7 2010, 07:35 PM~19265638
> *ok koo
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Dec 7 2010, 05:52 PM~19265183
> *The car is back and running that's all that's good
> *


Good thats what counts...... :biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62

Thanks to everyone on the props on the car its still in the work. OH yea all the haterz can eat a dick


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Dec 7 2010, 08:19 PM~19266599
> *Thanks to everyone on the props on the car its still in the work. OH yea all the haterz can eat a dick
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Jajajaja.... keep it up, ur ride is coming along just fine. Wishing nothing but the best.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Dec 7 2010, 09:19 PM~19266599
> *Thanks to everyone on the props on the car its still in the work. OH yea all the haterz can eat a dick
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Dec 7 2010, 06:19 PM~19266599
> *Thanks to everyone on the props on the car its still in the work. OH yea all the haterz can eat a dick
> *


I'm being nice couse snow threatened to break my fat fingers and shove them where the sun don't shine. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 7 2010, 10:07 PM~19267079
> *I'm being nice couse snow threatened to break my fat fingers and shove them where the sun don't shine.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning. The 13 saga search day 3! :uh:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 7 2010, 09:07 PM~19267079
> *I'm being nice couse snow threatened to break my fat fingers and shove them where the sun don't shine.  :biggrin:
> *


your ***** ass would like that


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 8 2010, 09:36 AM~19270790
> *your ***** ass would like that
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 8 2010, 06:36 AM~19270790
> *your ***** ass would like that
> *


 :cheesy: real man aint afraid of some ass play. Makes you nut hard.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 8 2010, 12:51 PM~19273226
> *:cheesy: real man aint afraid of some ass play. Makes you nut hard.
> *


you fucken ****** i hope you die from aids you p.o.s


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 8 2010, 02:51 PM~19273226
> *:cheesy: real gay man aint afraid of dick in ass play. Makes you nut hard.
> *


 :barf: :barf: you be addicted to the dick :burn:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 8 2010, 12:51 PM~19273226
> *:cheesy: real man aint afraid of some ass play. Makes you nut hard.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 8 2010, 07:23 AM~19270631
> *Morning. The 13 saga search day 3!  :uh:
> *


S.T.F.U. :uh:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 8 2010, 01:51 PM~19273226
> *:cheesy: real man aint afraid of some ass play. Makes you nut hard.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
:wow: 
:wow: 












. . .



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Dec 8 2010, 03:59 PM~19275050-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 05:16 PM~19275945
> *S.T.F.U. :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Dec 8 2010, 05:19 PM~19275974
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> :wow:
> :wow:
> . . .
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 8 2010, 09:40 PM~19276893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 8 2010, 08:40 PM~19276893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :uh: how can you look at another mans ass hole and find it attractive :burn: you be one nasty dirty *****


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 8 2010, 01:51 PM~19273226
> *:cheesy: real man aint afraid of some ass play. Makes you nut hard.
> *


see fundi this is why people ..... nvm


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2010, 09:33 PM~19278929
> *see fundi this is why people ..... nvm
> *


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 7 2010, 09:07 PM~19267079
> *I'm being nice couse snow threatened to break my fat fingers and shove them where the sun don't shine.  :biggrin:
> *



WESTSIDE


----------



## 85eldoCE

THATS FUCCN NASTY


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 8 2010, 08:40 PM~19276893
> *
> :wow:
> *


saw this ghetto shit in Raleigh yesterday, must be one of your homies. tried to get a side view pic, but the punk driving seen me taking pics and got scared and cut across 3 lanes of traffic on Capital BLVD and almost cause 2 wrecks, scared ass bitch, DEFINITELY MUST BE ONE OF YOUR PUNK ASS HOMEBOYS.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Dec 9 2010, 11:05 AM~19281995
> *THATS FUCCN NASTY
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2010, 11:44 AM~19282291
> *saw this ghetto shit in Raleigh yesterday, must be one of your homies. tried to get a side view pic, but the punk driving seen me taking pics and got scared and cut across 3 lanes of traffic on Capital BLVD and almost cause 2 wrecks, scared ass bitch, DEFINITELY MUST BE ONE OF YOUR PUNK ASS HOMEBOYS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 85eldoCE

WUT IT DEW MANE


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 8 2010, 11:33 PM~19278929
> *see fundi this is why people ..... nvm
> *


 :0 we dont hate him just for beeing a **** you should smell him :burn:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2010, 08:44 AM~19282291
> *saw this ghetto shit in Raleigh yesterday, must be one of your homies. tried to get a side view pic, but the punk driving seen me taking pics and got scared and cut across 3 lanes of traffic on Capital BLVD and almost cause 2 wrecks, scared ass bitch, DEFINITELY MUST BE ONE OF YOUR PUNK ASS HOMEBOYS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wahahahha. You just missed me I was at Sams club on cpt. In my van. That car be around. We could have chatted!


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 9 2010, 08:08 PM~19286134
> *Wahahahha. You just missed me I was at Sams club on cpt. In my van. That car be around. We could have chatted!
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62+Dec 8 2010, 10:12 PM~19279354-->
> 
> 
> 
> WESTSIDE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> East NC ! Stand up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-85eldoCE_@Dec 9 2010, 08:05 AM~19281995
> *THATS FUCCN NASTY
> *


Couse I'm a freak of the industry!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 9 2010, 07:08 PM~19286134
> *Wahahahha. You just missed me I was at Sams club on cpt. In my van. That car be around. We could have chatted!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i dont chat with bitches like you.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 9 2010, 08:39 PM~19286445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i dont chat with bitches like you.
> *


 :0


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 9 2010, 07:18 PM~19286217
> *East NC ! Stand up.
> Couse I'm a freak of the industry!
> *


 :uh: taking it in the ass by another man doesnt make you a freak it makes you a ******


----------



## Edge 62

:0


----------



## Hydros4life




----------



## Boricua Customs

:wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Edge 62

For all the peps that are in NC and SC dont forget about the toy drive we are haven it should be a good turn out and good weather. :sprint:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Dec 10 2010, 12:19 PM~19292191
> *For all the peps that are in NC and SC dont forget about the toy drive we are haven it should be a good turn out and good weather. :sprint:
> *


 :thumbsup: going to be a good time.see you there


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## mwherna

Theres nothing wrong with 4doors.Be different.Dont worry about oppions.There like assholes.Everyone has one.I have a 90 Towncar and its a Ford and a 4 door.I like being different.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Dec 10 2010, 05:38 PM~19295866
> *Theres nothing wrong with 4doors.Be different.Dont worry about oppions.There like assholes.Everyone has one.I have a 90 Towncar and its a Ford and a 4 door.I like being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride. Love the fat white ww on white cars. And wish NC would let us tint that dark!


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Dec 10 2010, 07:38 PM~19295866
> *Theres nothing wrong with 4doors.Be different.Dont worry about oppions.There like assholes.Everyone has one.I have a 90 Towncar and its a Ford and a 4 door.I like being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good homie


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Dec 10 2010, 07:38 PM~19295866
> *Theres nothing wrong with 4doors.Be different.Dont worry about oppions.There like assholes.Everyone has one.I have a 90 Towncar and its a Ford and a 4 door.I like being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ride!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fundi's Bobber

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 10 2010, 08:10 PM~19296173
> *Nice ride. Love the fat white ww on white cars. And wish NC would let us tint that dark!
> *


typical that a fat welfare living slob like yourself would like fat white walls. no go die you fat child raping piece of monkey shit.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Dec 11 2010, 12:05 AM~19297651
> *typical that a fat welfare living slob like yourself would like fat white walls. no go die you fat child raping piece of monkey shit.
> *


 :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Fundi's Bobber_@Dec 10 2010, 09:05 PM~19297651
> *typical that a fat welfare living slob like yourself would like fat white balls. no go die you fat child raping piece of monkey shit.
> *


fixed


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by mwherna_@Dec 10 2010, 05:38 PM~19295866
> *Theres nothing wrong with 4doors.Be different.Dont worry about oppions.There like assholes.Everyone has one.I have a 90 Towncar and its a Ford and a 4 door.I like being different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where u from,.?,.out here u will fit right in with a town car,.,almost everyone has a towncar out here.,.,.



but heres something different,.,.heres my boys limo towncar


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 11 2010, 10:35 PM~19303785
> *where u from,.?,.out here u will fit right in with a town car,.,almost everyone has a towncar out here.,.,.
> but heres something different,.,.heres my boys limo towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 11 2010, 07:35 PM~19303785
> *where u from,.?,.out here u will fit right in with a town car,.,almost everyone has a towncar out here.,.,.
> but heres something different,.,.heres my boys limo towncar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that's wild. I know its a show stopper when you'll roll in! Never seen a limo with that much lift. The one here in NC is law and law lower.


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 12 2010, 12:48 AM~19304950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 10 2010, 02:07 PM~19292582
> *:thumbsup: going to be a good time.see you there
> *



IM STILL CONFUSED? SO U R REALY LIL CHOW CHOW? LOL :wow:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

Fuck anybody that hate on 4 door lowriders i have a 93 towncar and its cleaner than most 2 door lowriders i see on the streets a lowrider is a lowrider people hate on shit they dont have thats just how it is


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 11 2010, 10:48 PM~19304950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 12 2010, 11:46 AM~19306698
> *IM STILL CONFUSED? SO U R REALY LIL CHOW CHOW? LOL :wow:
> *



Naw not chow chow just EDGE here homie


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Dec 12 2010, 10:11 PM~19310333
> *Naw not chow chow just EDGE here homie
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:sprint:


----------



## cripn8ez

FOUR DOORS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

no scratches , and box locks with key..


----------



## Edge 62

[/quote]


got dat bitch swanging


----------



## SCdroptop64

>


got dat bitch swanging 
[/quote]


I WANNA BUY THAT BITCH , AND KEEP IT IN THE WESTSIDE


----------



## cripn8ez

>


got dat bitch swanging 
[/quote]


it will b bacc out n spring to take sum egos from peeps lol all new look also


----------



## cripn8ez

> got dat bitch swanging


I WANNA BUY THAT BITCH , AND KEEP IT IN THE WESTSIDE 
[/quote]


its always wscc and it will b bacc n spring to crush fuccers bruthaz


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 14 2010, 04:33 AM~19322070
> *I WANNA BUY THAT BITCH , AND KEEP IT IN THE WESTSIDE
> 
> its always wscc and it will b bacc n spring to crush fuccers bruthaz
> *


  you might get sent back out to western NC with hurt feeling this spring. :biggrin: that's all I'm telling. I know a Mex-he-can ! Lol. Well send you back belly full and with beer though.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 07:25 AM~19322146
> * you might get sent back out to western NC with hurt feeling this spring.  :biggrin:  that's all I'm telling. I know a Mex-he-can ! Lol. Well send you back belly full and with beer though.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2010, 06:21 AM~19322247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: whens your next trip to raliegh little guy ?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 08:46 AM~19322329
> *:wow: whens your next trip to raliegh little guy ?
> *


why? you looking to get beat down?


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 08:46 AM~19322329
> *:wow: whens your next trip to raliegh little guy ?
> *


***** dont try to act like a toug guy on here your bitch ass is scared to come out.where was your bitch ass last weekend or the Burlington show you big fat ass pussy.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 13 2010, 06:23 PM~19317076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


this ***** must have went to church and stole from the basket again


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2010, 07:01 AM~19322370
> *why? you looking to get beat down?
> *


  you can try.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 14 2010, 10:27 AM~19322800
> *this ***** must have went to church and stole from the basket again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 10:54 AM~19322934
> * you can try.
> *


 :uh: its going to be hard cause your hidding in your house like a big pussy


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 14 2010, 10:27 AM~19322800
> *this ***** must have went to church and stole from the basket again
> *


IT MUST NOT BEEN HARDLY MUCH IN THERE WITH THAT GARBAGE HE POSTED


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2010, 01:24 PM~19323963
> *IT MUST NOT BEEN HARDLY MUCH IN THERE WITH THAT GARBAGE HE POSTED
> *


you think he would have spent some of the money he stole on soap and deodorant


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 14 2010, 01:24 PM~19323963
> *IT MUST NOT BEEN HARDLY MUCH IN THERE WITH THAT GARBAGE HE POSTED
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 14 2010, 10:54 AM~19322934
> * you can try.
> *


first off, there wouldnt be any trying to it.


second, your scared ass wont come out of the house.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2010, 12:01 PM~19324233
> *first off, there wouldnt be any trying to it.
> second, your scared ass wont come out of the house.
> *


and he will come up with excuse after excuse like he did with me


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 14 2010, 11:19 AM~19323925
> *:uh: its going to be hard cause your hidding in your house like a big pussy
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 14 2010, 02:05 PM~19324263
> *and he will come up with excuse after excuse like he did with me
> *


and you know he gonna call the cops.


----------



## erikroy81

> got dat bitch swanging


it will b bacc out n spring to take sum egos from peeps lol all new look also
[/quote]
wat kinda set up is in it? it gettin up i got a dalta 88 an i wanna make it swing like that


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2010, 12:06 PM~19324272
> *and you know he gonna call the cops.
> *


he allready did that to me :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez

> it will b bacc out n spring to take sum egos from peeps lol all new look also


wat kinda set up is in it? it gettin up i got a dalta 88 an i wanna make it swing like that
[/quote]


2 TO THE REAR PISTON TO THE FRONT 10 BATS AND A HELLA SWITCH HAND LOL  THATS OLD BRO WAIT TILL FEBURARY THE SHY IS THE LIMIT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

Man can u guys get back to the topic you guys sound dumb with this banging shit pm each other if u want to do that shit it will look more G and thats foe real


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Dec 14 2010, 01:05 PM~19324629
> *
> 2 TO THE REAR PISTON TO THE FRONT 10 BATS AND A HELLA SWITCH HAND LOL  THATS OLD BRO WAIT TILL FEBURARY THE SHY IS THE LIMIT :biggrin:
> *


You betta get a one your prospects to hit them things. Couse Theres other 4 doors running less hitting harder.. :cheesy: Money in hand.


----------



## jdc68chevy

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Dec 14 2010, 02:46 PM~19325445
> *Man can u guys get back to the topic you guys sound dumb with this banging shit pm each other if u want to do that shit it will look more G and thats foe real
> *


WELL SPOKEN HOMIE ?


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Dec 14 2010, 04:46 PM~19325445
> *Man can u guys get back to the topic you guys sound dumb with this banging shit pm each other if u want to do that shit it will look more G and thats foe real
> *


ill make a deal if the fat basterd goes and kills him self ill leave him alone :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 14 2010, 01:06 PM~19324272
> *and you know he gonna call the cops.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187PURE




----------



## reglos84

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 15 2010, 04:34 PM~19334878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 i lake this one .... 13 or 14?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 15 2010, 02:34 PM~19334878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 You should post that video of you driving thru the city on 3.


----------



## Hydros4life

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

$15 all 3 155/80/13 :cheesy:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 09:07 PM~19337293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $15 all 3  155/80/13 :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19337344 why would someone buy something from you with all the bad feedback you p.o.s.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Dec 15 2010, 07:14 PM~19337364
> *:uh: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19337344 why would someone buy something from you with all the bad feedback you p.o.s.
> *


Your not to smart are you little guy. And then ever time I post you make a gay comment ( literally ) You must wana see my cock or some thing. You wont let go the thought of me and Jason tattoimp getting it on either.. :uh: Thats okay be my bitch.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 10:04 PM~19337823
> *Your not to smart are you little guy. And then ever time I post you make a gay comment ( literally ) You must wana see my cock or some thing. You wont let go the thought of me and Jason tattoimp getting it on either.. :uh: Thats okay be my bitch.
> *


you got so much to say on here but your fat bitch ass cannt leave your house.god maid aids to kill all you ******* you are one dirty nasty pedo


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 15 2010, 04:34 PM~19334878
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## erikroy81

> wat kinda set up is in it? it gettin up i got a dalta 88 an i wanna make it swing like that


 2 TO THE REAR PISTON TO THE FRONT 10 BATS AND A HELLA SWITCH HAND LOL  THATS OLD BRO WAIT TILL FEBURARY THE SHY IS THE LIMIT :biggrin:
[/quote]
wat size springs


----------



## Hydros4life

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs

Well since everyone else is posting pics, heres my 88 Fleetwood Brougham


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 03:44 PM~19344380
> *Well since everyone else is posting pics, heres my 88 Fleetwood Brougham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Dec 16 2010, 03:44 PM~19344380
> *Well since everyone else is posting pics, heres my 88 Fleetwood Brougham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good homie


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR+Dec 16 2010, 06:40 PM~19345776-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edge 62_@Dec 16 2010, 07:36 PM~19346220
> *Looks good homie
> *



Thanks !


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by reglos84_@Dec 15 2010, 06:17 PM~19335745
> *i lake this one .... 13 or 14?
> *


13s


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 15 2010, 06:53 PM~19336007
> *You should post that video of you driving thru the city on 3.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKzZkzSOrqM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gog968AoelU


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 16 2010, 07:15 PM~19347042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The looks on folks face :0


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:cheesy:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

:wow:


----------



## velmar666

ALRIGHT TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS ARE 2 DOORS. ONLY ACCEPTABLE 4 DOORS ARE THE TOWNCARS. YOUNGER CROWD GOES WITH THE 4 DOORS BECAUSE THERE LESS EXPENSIVE. PLUS 4 DOORS ARE MORE OF AN EASTCAST FLAVOR.


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS.

Well if u guys insist here's my og 92 fleet brohm wut u guys think .


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Dec 21 2010, 06:52 PM~19387160
> *Well if u guys insist here's my og 92 fleet brohm wut u guys think .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


excuse me, but when you refer to the term OG, are you referring to the OG mini truck paint job from the late 1980's?


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 21 2010, 06:49 PM~19387140
> *ALRIGHT TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS ARE 2 DOORS. ONLY ACCEPTABLE 4 DOORS ARE THE TOWNCARS. YOUNGER CROWD GOES WITH THE 4 DOORS BECAUSE THERE LESS EXPENSIVE. PLUS 4 DOORS ARE MORE OF AN EASTCAST FLAVOR.
> *


i live on the east AND I FUCKING HATE 4 DOORS.


----------



## velmar666

Hey im not putting a brand on the eastcoast. They got some clean cars too.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER+Dec 22 2010, 06:43 AM~19392281-->
> 
> 
> 
> i live on the east AND I FUCKING HATE 4 DOORS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-velmar666_@Dec 22 2010, 06:55 AM~19392324
> *Hey im not putting a brand on the eastcoast. They got some clean cars too.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## 8~Zero~1

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Dec 22 2010, 07:43 AM~19392281
> *i live on the east AND I FUCKING HATE 4 DOORS.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS.

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Dec 22 2010, 06:43 AM~19392277
> *excuse me, but when you refer to the term OG, are you referring to the OG mini truck paint job from the late 1980's?
> *


Well for the ignorant,especially the fake ass wanabe lowriders from the east, that is a z patern paint job by a famous painter named Sal manzano from san Diego somethin u now nutin about, stick to making snow balls and let real LOWRIDERS LOW RIDE. And as for the og its a real euro caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Dec 25 2010, 09:33 PM~19420817
> *Well for the ignorant,especially the fake ass wanabe lowriders from the east, that is a z patern paint job by a famous painter named Sal manzano from san Diego somethin u now nutin about, stick to making snow balls and let real LOWRIDERS LOW RIDE. And as for the og its a real euro caddy. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 21 2010, 06:49 PM~19387140
> *ALRIGHT TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS ARE 2 DOORS. ONLY ACCEPTABLE 4 DOORS ARE THE TOWNCARS. YOUNGER CROWD GOES WITH THE 4 DOORS BECAUSE THERE LESS EXPENSIVE. PLUS 4 DOORS ARE MORE OF AN EASTCAST FLAVOR.
> *


WRONG!


----------



## 187PURE

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 21 2010, 06:49 PM~19387140
> *ALRIGHT TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS ARE 2 DOORS. ONLY ACCEPTABLE 4 DOORS ARE THE TOWNCARS. YOUNGER CROWD GOES WITH THE 4 DOORS BECAUSE THERE LESS EXPENSIVE. PLUS 4 DOORS ARE MORE OF AN EASTCAST FLAVOR.
> *


WHAT ABOUT BIG BODIES?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

bullshit. Why can't folks just ride. Made up rules make this scene very boring and whack ass fuck!


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 26 2010, 08:44 AM~19422181
> * bullshit. Why can't folks just ride. Made up rules make this scene very boring and whack ass fuck!
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU CHILD RAPIST.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 26 2010, 08:44 AM~19422181
> * bullshit. Why can't folks just ride. Made up rules make this scene very boring and whack ass fuck!
> *


YOUR BROKE OUT OF WORK ASS HAS NEVER OWNED A REAL LOWRIDER, SO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND JUST LEAVE THIS WEBSITE.


THE ONLY 2 RIDES YOU HAVE EVER OWNED WAS A BROKE DOWN EXPEDITION WITH A LEAKY HYDRAULIC SETUP AND NOW A ROADMASTER WITH AIRBAGS AND HUBCAPS. *****, JUST GO OUTSIDE AND DIE ALREADY, NO ONE IN NC, VA, TN OR SC LIKES YOU AND THEY NEVER WILL. YOUR GONNA GET BEAT THA FUCK DOWN SOMETIME IN 2011 AS SOON AS YOU STOP BEING SCARED AND SHOW UP SOMEWHERE. IN THE MEANTIME, JUST SHUT UP AND KEEP STEALING MONEY FROM YOUR BROKE DOWN ASS CHURCH.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 21 2010, 04:49 PM~19387140
> *ALRIGHT TRADITIONAL LOWRIDERS ARE 2 DOORS. ONLY ACCEPTABLE 4 DOORS ARE THE TOWNCARS. YOUNGER CROWD GOES WITH THE 4 DOORS BECAUSE THERE LESS EXPENSIVE. PLUS 4 DOORS ARE MORE OF AN EASTCAST FLAVOR.
> *


 :uh: Sorry bro but your whole statment is bullshit  it more like your opinon than a fact


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 26 2010, 06:44 AM~19422181
> * bullshit. Why can't folks just ride. Made up rules make this scene very boring and whack ass fuck!
> *


why cannt you just go kill yourself allready and do everybody a big favor


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Dec 25 2010, 09:33 PM~19420817
> *Well for the ignorant,especially the fake ass wanabe lowriders from the east, that is a z patern paint job by a famous painter named Sal manzano from san Diego somethin u now nutin about, stick to making snow balls and let real LOWRIDERS LOW RIDE. And as for the og its a real euro caddy. :biggrin:
> *


i own a cutty that he painted.sal can paint a car


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS.

Now that's some gangster shit and Yup its my ride.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Dec 26 2010, 05:40 PM~19425508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's some gangster shit and Yup its my ride.
> *


that is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS.

Thanx tone loco.!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Dec 27 2010, 12:05 AM~19428868
> *Thanx tone loco.!!!
> *


  is Sal manzano still painting cars


----------



## Edge 62

What up all my 4 door homies hope all had a good christmas and a good new years too and all the haterz have a good one as well  

WESTSIDE C.C. TTT


----------



## SPOOK82




----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 26 2010, 06:23 AM~19422509
> *:uh: Sorry bro but your whole statment is bullshit  it more like your opinon than a fact
> *


Traditional lowriders are 2 doors. It was frowned on to have a 4 door way back in the day. If you've been lowriding for a couple years than traditionals may be the 4 doors to you, I dunno. There are very few 4 doors that can be pulled off. Bombs excluded from all this because that's another class. It is my opinion which is what this topic is about and the veteran lowriders hold themselves to higher standards and don't touch 4 doors unless they need some parts. Again what you like is your opinion and some like or dislike.


----------



## velmar666

Big bodies are nice too haha


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Dec 25 2010, 09:33 PM~19420817
> *Well for the ignorant,especially the fake ass wanabe lowriders from the east, that is a z patern paint job by a famous painter named Sal manzano from san Diego somethin u now nutin about, stick to making snow balls and let real LOWRIDERS LOW RIDE. And as for the og its a real euro caddy. :biggrin:
> *



yes sir,.,.that car is clean ass fucc we used to hit the down town strip roll in traffic,.,.sal paint jobs always come out really good,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 27 2010, 01:45 PM~19431914
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 27 2010, 03:48 PM~19431941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Dec 27 2010, 02:24 PM~19432248
> *:wow:
> *


"ride what your money calls for , anything else is asinine. "
well guess thats why your broke welfare ass be riding this big beast


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 27 2010, 09:28 AM~19430147
> *Traditional lowriders are 2 doors. It was frowned on to have a 4 door way back in the day. If you've been lowriding for a couple years than traditionals may be the 4 doors to you, I dunno. There are very few 4 doors that can be pulled off. Bombs excluded from all this because that's another class. It is my opinion which is what this topic is about and the veteran lowriders hold themselves to higher standards and don't touch 4 doors unless they need some parts. Again what you like is your opinion and some like or dislike.
> *


I guess if you say so but bro i been puttin it down a long time more than just a few years there were 4door riders back then and theres four door riders now. Who would you define as the traditional lowrider? Oh yea by the way nice 69 :thumbsup: I started to buy one back in 94 after i sold my 1950 hudson now im kicking myself in the ass for letting that one get away


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 27 2010, 05:24 PM~19432675
> *"ride what your money calls for , anything else is asinine. "
> well guess thats why your broke welfare ass be riding this big beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Dec 27 2010, 02:24 PM~19432675
> *"ride what your money calls for , anything else is asinine. "
> well guess thats why your broke welfare ass be riding this big beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks alot like that dike kyle massey


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 27 2010, 12:44 PM~19432797
> *I guess if you say so but bro i been puttin it down a long time more than just a few years there were 4door riders back then and theres four door riders now. Who would you define as the traditional lowrider?  Oh yea by the way nice 69 :thumbsup: I started to buy one back in 94 after i sold my 1950 hudson now im kicking myself in the ass for letting that one get away
> *


I dunno I guess I was brought up differently. Being from Los Angeles ive been to the supershows and Ive based my views on rides from clubs like Lifestyle and Imperials and I just cant see myself rollin in anything else but a two door. apreciate the props on the 69. It aint perfect but its on its way.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 27 2010, 05:22 PM~19433527
> *I dunno I guess I was brought up differently. Being from Los Angeles ive been to the supershows and Ive based my views on rides from clubs like Lifestyle and Imperials and I just cant see myself rollin in anything else but a two door. apreciate the props on the 69. It aint perfect but its on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I never understood why so many people dont like the 69 I always told myself after I finish building my 64 yes its a 2dr lol I am going to build a 69


----------



## velmar666

I WAS DOUBTFUL ON THE 69 BECAUSE YOU DNT SEE MANY. BUT FROM THAT IVE SEEN THERE COMIN UP. MY NEXT RIDE IS GONNA BE A 61 WHICH IS WHAT I ORIGINALLY WANTED. BACK ON THE 4 DOOR SUBJECT I WOULDNT MIND A 95 BROUGHAM


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS._@Dec 21 2010, 06:52 PM~19387160
> *Well if u guys insist here's my og 92 fleet brohm wut u guys think .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I Like that Bro, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubbed 64

Found this video of a clean 61 4 door. Fuck HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!











:biggrin:


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Dec 28 2010, 07:56 AM~19439617
> *Found this video of a clean 61 4 door. Fuck HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I AINT HATIN YOU CAN HAVE THAT SHIT HAHA. WITH TV SCREENS AND A PLAYSTATION. THAT AINT G


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 27 2010, 07:22 PM~19433527
> *I dunno I guess I was brought up differently. Being from Los Angeles ive been to the supershows and Ive based my views on rides from clubs like Lifestyle and Imperials and I just cant see myself rollin in anything else but a two door. apreciate the props on the 69. It aint perfect but its on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Dec 28 2010, 01:21 PM~19439785
> *I AINT HATIN YOU CAN HAVE THAT SHIT HAHA. WITH TV SCREENS AND A PLAYSTATION. THAT AINT G
> *


thats new school fool imports did it now low lows are doing it


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Dec 28 2010, 08:38 AM~19439933
> *thats new school fool imports did it now low lows are doing it
> *


Shit while were at it I got some chrome paint and we can chrome out the undercarriage. It is new school and my point is proven 4 door impalas being accepted now is new school because of how rare the traditionals are dudes just wanta cruise


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by TIMELESSCLASSICS.+Dec 21 2010, 06:52 PM~19387160-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well if u guys insist here's my og 92 fleet brohm wut u guys think .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 07:40 PM~19425508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's some gangster shit and Yup its my ride.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Drew65_@Dec 28 2010, 12:56 PM~19439617
> *Found this video of a clean 61 4 door. Fuck HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS.

Yup the same here growing up in la,yes the ones that we seen were the 2 doors and yes I agree thats true, very few 4 doors look g'd up so their should be a exceptence for only the one that make a good lolow. If its a impala to me has to be a 2 door that's just wut I like.


----------



## velmar666

Indeed


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Dec 28 2010, 11:38 AM~19439933
> *thats new school fool imports did it now low lows are doing it
> *


not me EVER!!!!!


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 30 2010, 12:01 PM~19457890
> *not me EVER!!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

TO ME IF IT AINT A CADI OR A CAPRICE.. I DONT WANT ANY OTHER 4 DOOR. IVE OWNED A 4 DOOR 81 CAPRICE AND I LIKED THEM. MOSTLY LIKE THEM 2 BOOR BUT I ONLY LIKE CADI'S AND CAPRICES


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Dec 30 2010, 10:01 AM~19457890-->
> 
> 
> 
> not me EVER!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Edge [email protected] 30 2010, 11:02 AM~19458370
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 30 2010, 11:30 AM~19458609
> *TO ME IF IT AINT A CADI OR A CAPRICE.. I DONT WANT ANY OTHER 4 DOOR. IVE OWNED A 4 DOOR 81 CAPRICE AND I LIKED THEM. MOSTLY LIKE THEM 2 BOOR BUT I ONLY LIKE CADI'S AND CAPRICES
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Dec 28 2010, 10:56 AM~19439617
> *Found this video of a clean 61 4 door. Fuck HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



i just think its funny how most of u 4 door riders call people who dislike 4doe lolos a HATER,.,.


WAT THE FUCC IS THERE TO HATE ON,.,.?,.,.?,.,.


little tv's n gamesystems in a lolo is a nono,.,.


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 30 2010, 09:45 PM~19462069
> *i just think its funny how most of u 4 door riders call people who dislike 4doe lolos a HATER,.,.
> WAT THE FUCC IS THERE TO HATE ON,.,.?,.,.?,.,.
> little tv's n  gamesystems in a lolo is a nono,.,.
> *


I never called anybody a hater directly plus I don't even have a 4door I just like the look


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 30 2010, 11:30 AM~19458609
> *TO ME IF IT AINT A CADI OR A CAPRICE.. I DONT WANT ANY OTHER 4 DOOR. IVE OWNED A 4 DOOR 81 CAPRICE AND I LIKED THEM. MOSTLY LIKE THEM 2 BOOR BUT I ONLY LIKE CADI'S AND CAPRICES
> *


oops ment door not boor :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Dec 30 2010, 10:36 PM~19464006
> *I never called anybody a hater directly plus I don't even have a 4door I just like the look
> *



fasho,,.it was dericted to the people who always say FUCK THE HATERS  wen it comes down to 4 door lolos


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Mr. Inglewood

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 30 2010, 08:45 PM~19462069
> *i just think its funny how most of u 4 door riders call people who dislike 4doe lolos a HATER,.,.
> WAT THE FUCC IS THERE TO HATE ON,.,.?,.,.?,.,.
> little tv's n  gamesystems in a lolo is a nono,.,.
> *


 people that hate on a lowrider no matter what dont need to lowride and it does sound like your a 4 door hater who r u to say whats good in a lowrider they have been putting tv's and games in lowriders sence i was a kid


----------



## Edge 62

:0


----------



## twin60

4door chevys 57-76

1.to me i think 4 door impalas shouldnt b lowriders
2.if u have one just roll it stock and clean with the stock hubcaps and make it a daily 
3.tv n the visor and game consols in a impala is a no no
4.or convert ya 4 door in to a 2 dor ragg :biggrin: 


but hey im not knockin you if u have a 4 door low low do ya thang ppl have diffrent taste this is just my opinion


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 1 2011, 04:11 PM~19475838
> *4door chevys 57-76
> 
> 1.to me i think 4 door impalas shouldnt b lowriders
> 2.if u have one just roll it stock and clean with the stock hubcaps and make it a daily
> 3.tv n the visor and game consols in a impala is a no no4.or convert ya 4 door in to a 2 dor ragg :biggrin:
> 
> 
> but hey im not knockin you if u have a 4 door low low do ya thang ppl have diffrent taste  this is just my opinion
> *


x2


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 1 2011, 11:34 AM~19475264
> *people that hate on a lowrider no matter what dont need to lowride and it does sound like your a 4 door hater who r u to say whats good in a lowrider they have been putting tv's and games in lowriders sence i was a kid
> *


WHEN ITS 2011 AND YOU GOTTA PLAYSTATION 1 IN YOUR RIDE......YOU MIGHT HAVE A 4 DOOR

WHEN YOU PUT TVS IN THE SUN VISORS BUT GOT FUCKED UP CHROME STRIPPING AND FADED CHROME......YOU MIGHT HAVE A 4 DOOR

WHEN YOU EXCESSIVELY HOPPING AND THREE WHEELING, TEARING YOUR SHIT UP AND YOUR FRAME AINT WRAPPED......YOU MIGHT HAVE A 4 DOOR


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Jan 2 2011, 11:45 AM~19480727
> *WHEN ITS 2011 AND YOU GOTTA PLAYSTATION 1 IN YOUR RIDE......YOU MIGHT HAVE A 4 DOOR
> 
> WHEN YOU PUT TVS IN THE SUN VISORS BUT GOT FUCKED UP CHROME STRIPPING AND FADED CHROME......YOU MIGHT HAVE A 4 DOOR
> 
> WHEN YOU EXCESSIVELY HOPPING AND THREE WHEELING, TEARING YOUR SHIT UP AND YOUR FRAME AINT WRAPPED......YOU MIGHT HAVE A 4 DOOR
> *


I noticed ppl beat up 4 doors more than 2doors


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by big C_@Dec 27 2010, 05:27 PM~19433554
> *I never understood why so many people dont like the 69 I always told myself after I finish building my 64 yes its a 2dr lol I am going to build a 69
> *


people give me shit when i say i dont like verts wouldnt turn a free one down knowing i can trade it for a hardtop faster.


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Jan 2 2011, 10:45 AM~19480727
> *WHEN ITS 2011 AND YOU GOTTA PLAYSTATION 1 IN YOUR RIDE......YOU MIGHT HAVE A 4 DOOR
> 
> WHEN YOU PUT TVS IN THE SUN VISORS BUT GOT FUCKED UP CHROME STRIPPING AND FADED CHROME......YOU MIGHT HAVE A 4 DOOR
> 
> WHEN YOU EXCESSIVELY HOPPING AND THREE WHEELING, TEARING YOUR SHIT UP AND YOUR FRAME AINT WRAPPED......YOU MIGHT HAVE A 4 DOOR
> *


 its 2 door cars that do that same shit come on now lets be real everybody i see some of the most fuck up lowriders that are 2 door cars so to just look at the 4 door lowriders and say they have to be right and the 2 doors are all clean is crazy


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 2 2011, 02:20 PM~19481283
> *people give me shit when i say i dont like verts wouldnt turn a free one down knowing i can trade it for a hardtop faster.
> *



I HEAR YA


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 1 2011, 02:34 PM~19475264
> *people that hate on a lowrider no matter what dont need to lowride and it does sound like your a 4 door hater who r u to say whats good in a lowrider they have been putting tv's and games in lowriders sence i was a kid
> *



im a 4door hater,.,.  ,.,.man get outta here wit that,.,.like i said THERE IS NOTHING TO HATE WEN IT COMES DOWN TO A FOUR DOOR.,.,.

read most coments tv's n gamesystems n shit like that on a lolo is a nono,.,.if u want to do it go for it,.,. fucc its ur rider not mines ,.,.if i like it or not thats my opinion,.,.

i have never told anyone that their lowrider was ugly or not cool due to their 4 dorrs or hardtop or vert,.,.or whether they 13's or 14's,.,.

shit I GOT LOVE FOR 4 DOORS,.,.heres one of my lowriders













i got love for all em lowriders


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by twin60_@Jan 1 2011, 04:11 PM~19475838
> *4door chevys 57-76
> 
> 1.to me i think 4 door impalas shouldnt b lowriders
> 2.if u have one just roll it stock and clean with the stock hubcaps and make it a daily
> 3.tv n the visor and game consols in a impala is a no no
> 4.or convert ya 4 door in to a 2 dor ragg :biggrin:
> 
> 
> but hey im not knockin you if u have a 4 door low low do ya thang ppl have diffrent taste  this is just my opinion
> *




yes sir,. i see the same way,.but to many people we still HATERS,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jan 2 2011, 10:56 AM~19481160
> *I noticed ppl beat up 4 doors more than 2doors
> *




yup we shure do,.,.


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 2 2011, 01:11 PM~19483565
> *yup we shure do,.,.
> *


That Lac is clean


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 2 2011, 05:38 PM~19483268
> *im a 4door hater,.,.   ,.,.man get outta here wit that,.,.like i said THERE IS NOTHING TO HATE WEN IT COMES DOWN TO A FOUR DOOR.,.,.
> 
> read most coments tv's n gamesystems n shit like that on a lolo is a nono,.,.if u want to do it go for it,.,. fucc its ur rider not mines ,.,.if i like it or not thats my opinion,.,.
> 
> i have never told anyone that their lowrider was ugly or not cool due to their 4 dorrs or hardtop or vert,.,.or whether they 13's or 14's,.,.
> 
> shit I GOT LOVE FOR 4 DOORS,.,.heres one of my lowriders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got love for all em lowriders
> *


Well said lowriding is lowriding


----------



## hi_ryder

mo doe's mo hoe's


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 2 2011, 07:59 PM~19485524
> *mo doe's mo hoe's
> *



oh yes sir,.,.plenty of those round here big dog,,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 2 2011, 07:54 PM~19485465
> *Well said lowriding is lowriding
> *



here u go homie,.,.sumtin to modivate u n ur moe doe duec


CHOPTOP DUEC SUPER CLEAN 4 DOE


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 3 2011, 01:38 AM~19488013
> *here u go homie,.,.sumtin to modivate u n ur moe doe duec
> CHOPTOP DUEC SUPER CLEAN 4 DOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats whats up :0


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 3 2011, 12:38 AM~19488013
> *here u go homie,.,.sumtin to modivate u n ur moe doe duec
> CHOPTOP DUEC SUPER CLEAN 4 DOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Wow anymore pics of that? i like that


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

my old mo doe...











my current mo doe's



































wifes mo doe..



















aint nothing wrong with a four doe uffin:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 3 2011, 01:05 PM~19490924
> *my old mo doe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current mo doe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wifes mo doe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aint nothing wrong with a four doe uffin:
> *


i wouldve rocked the long roof were those keystones


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

keystone klassics :cheesy: got caps 4 them now


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 3 2011, 02:38 AM~19488013
> *here u go homie,.,.sumtin to modivate u n ur moe doe duec
> CHOPTOP DUEC SUPER CLEAN 4 DOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice anymore pics or a link to this car


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 3 2011, 02:39 PM~19491118
> *nice anymore pics or a link to this car
> *



x2!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 3 2011, 01:05 PM~19490924
> *
> wifes mo doe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aint nothing wrong with a four doe uffin:
> *


who did the etching on the pillars they did a great job


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 3 2011, 05:56 PM~19491655
> *who did the etching on the pillars they did a great job
> *


x2


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

Lowrivi1967 did them, he gets down. he's got a thread in the parts section.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 3 2011, 01:38 AM~19488013
> *here u go homie,.,.sumtin to modivate u n ur moe doe duec
> CHOPTOP DUEC SUPER CLEAN 4 DOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wow: Tell there is project pics for this ride!


----------



## 8~Zero~1

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 2 2011, 11:38 PM~19488013
> *here u go homie,.,.sumtin to modivate u n ur moe doe duec
> CHOPTOP DUEC SUPER CLEAN 4 DOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 3 2011, 08:05 PM~19490924
> *my old mo doe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current mo doe's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wifes mo doe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aint nothing wrong with a four doe uffin:
> *


like the wegon


----------



## sixtreywit4




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:0


----------



## Sixty_Three

parts cars ttt


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 12 2011, 01:37 PM~19577602
> *parts cars ttt
> *


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 12 2011, 04:37 PM~19577602
> *parts cars ttt
> *


 :uh: stfu


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 4 2011, 07:49 PM~19504690
> *Lowrivi1967 did them, he gets down. he's got a thread in the parts section.
> *


x2! check his work out. you wont be dissapointed :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

heres my 66 let the hating and shit talkin begin fuck all you vatos i got a 2 door 68 impala to pero im not letting go of this


----------



## Llerenas1960s

and i was rollin this in the summer sold it to get some extra feria for the 68


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jan 12 2011, 10:03 PM~19579714-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 66 let the hating and shit talkin begin fuck all you vatos i got a 2 door 68 impala to pero im not letting go of this
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2011, 10:06 PM~19579736
> *and i was rollin this in the summer sold it to get some extra feria for the 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hella nice!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2011, 08:03 PM~19579714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 66 let the hating and shit talkin begin fuck all you vatos i got a 2 door 68 impala to pero im not letting go of this
> *


Nice :wow:


----------



## reglos84

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2011, 10:03 PM~19579714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 66 let the hating and shit talkin begin fuck all you vatos i got a 2 door 68 impala to pero im not letting go of this
> *


esta chingon homie


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jan 4 2011, 07:49 PM~19504690
> *Lowrivi1967 did them, he gets down. he's got a thread in the parts section.
> *


thanks i seen his topic i want to get a few things done hopefully in the spring


----------



## luxurymnte8788

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 12 2011, 04:37 PM~19577602
> *parts cars ttt
> *



X2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## Hydros4life

:0


----------



## matttatts

my hard top


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 13 2011, 07:41 PM~19588887
> *my hard top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 12 2011, 04:37 PM~19577602
> *parts cars ttt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: bahahahaha dayum!!!!


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 13 2011, 04:41 PM~19588887
> *my hard top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this pile of shit is against everything lowriding stands for, big wheels, *** bags, and 4 doors. Please roll it off a fucking cliff


----------



## ______________

4 doors are awsome cars! a good percentage of the time all the parts needed to put a 2 door are in good condition. all i see is a donor parts car! 4 door cars are for them weak ones the easy to please. them ones that gave up the hunt, search for that 2 door coupe. I call'm followers/wanna be's. I wish I had one right now! I need parts to put my shit together!


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 13 2011, 06:02 PM~19589650
> *4 doors are awsome cars! a good percentage of the time all the parts needed to put a 2 door are in good condition. all i see is a donor parts car! 4 door cars are for them weak ones the easy to please. them ones that gave up the hunt, search for that 2 door coupe. I call'm followers/wanna be's. I wish I had one right now! I need parts to put my shit together!
> *


TTT


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 13 2011, 07:02 PM~19589650
> *4 doors are awsome cars! a good percentage of the time all the parts needed to put a 2 door are in good condition. all i see is a donor parts car! 4 door cars are for them weak ones the easy to please. them ones that gave up the hunt, search for that 2 door coupe. I call'm followers/wanna be's. I wish I had one right now! I need parts to put my shit together!
> *


shit ese your weak i got a two door to and i got my 4 door i dont giva fuck keep yapin ese


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 13 2011, 06:36 PM~19590104
> *shit ese your weak i got a two door to and i got my 4 door i dont giva fuck keep yapin ese
> *


sell the 4 door and paint the primered 2 door


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2011, 08:03 PM~19579714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 66 let the hating and shit talkin begin fuck all you vatos i got a 2 door 68 impala to pero im not letting go of this
> *


i had a chance to get a 2 door pontiac but i rather stick with this one iv had it since i was 13 i was never lookin for a 2 door pontiac so dont come with that shit the weak the this and that shit homie wy dont you just buy new parts for your ride instead of choppin up and fuckin up another classic


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 13 2011, 07:39 PM~19590153
> *sell the 4 door and paint the primered 2 door
> *


i got feria for the impala its guna be out this summer hopfully if everything goes well i dont need to get rid of my 66 i got plans for that


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 13 2011, 06:22 PM~19589277
> *this pile of shit is against everything lowriding stands for, big wheels, *** bags, and 4 doors. Please roll it off a fucking cliff
> *


you watch your whore mouf!


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2011, 07:03 PM~19579714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 66 let the hating and shit talkin begin fuck all you vatos i got a 2 door 68 impala to pero im not letting go of this
> *


That four door and that house in the back ground look the same to me! 
put them wires on the house. you'll be on the same status! :biggrin: both have more then 2 doors!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2011, 08:03 PM~19579714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 66 let the hating and shit talkin begin fuck all you vatos i got a 2 door 68 impala to pero im not letting go of this
> *


like i said :uh:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by matttatts+Jan 13 2011, 07:41 PM~19588887-->
> 
> 
> 
> my hard top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice!!! looking hella good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SHOWLOW [email protected] 13 2011, 09:36 PM~19590104
> *shit ese your weak i got a two door to and i got my 4 door i dont giva fuck keep yapin ese
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 09:39 PM~19590153
> *sell the 4 door and paint the primered 2 door
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What!!! that 4 door is hella sick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SHOWLOW [email protected] 13 2011, 09:42 PM~19590205
> *i got feria for the impala its guna be out this summer hopfully if everything goes well i dont need to get rid of my 66 i got plans for that
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 13 2011, 10:03 PM~19590493
> *like i said :uh:
> *


Thats right your 4 door is nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 13 2011, 05:40 PM~19590176
> *i had a chance to get a 2 door pontiac but i rather stick with this one iv had it since i was 13  i was never lookin for a 2 door pontiac so dont come with that shit the weak the this and that shit homie wy dont you just buy new parts for your ride instead of choppin up and fuckin up another classic*



most people would rather have original parts than repops.......and what better place to get them??


----------



## 925rider

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 12 2011, 08:03 PM~19579714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my 66 let the hating and shit talkin begin fuck all you vatos i got a 2 door 68 impala to pero im not letting go of this
> *


nice homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 13 2011, 08:01 PM~19590452
> *That four door and that house in the back ground look the same to me!
> put them wires on the house. you'll be on the same status!  :biggrin: both have more then 2 doors!
> *


IS THAT THE BEST YOU COULD DO THAT WAS PRETTY FUCKIN LAME HOW BOUT YOU POST UP YOUR RIDE


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Jan 14 2011, 12:12 AM~19593564
> *nice!!!  looking hella good.
> :yes: :yes: :yes:
> What!!! that 4 door is hella sick...
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> Thats right your 4 door is nice!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 14 2011, 10:22 AM~19595620
> *nice homie
> *


THANKS HOMEZ


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 14 2011, 11:43 AM~19596399
> *IS THAT THE BEST YOU COULD DO THAT WAS PRETTY FUCKIN LAME HOW BOUT YOU POST UP YOUR RIDE
> *


x2 complete fucking fail!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 13 2011, 07:01 PM~19590452
> *That four door and that house in the back ground look the same to me!
> put them wires on the house. you'll be on the same status!  :biggrin: both have more then 2 doors!
> *


Baahahahhaa


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 14 2011, 02:36 PM~19597521
> *Baahahahhaa
> *


 :uh: this just goes to show your just as fucking dumb


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 14 2011, 04:17 PM~19598367
> *:uh: this just goes to show your just as fucking dumb
> *


----------



## Sixty_Three

ttt fo them parts cars and them **** that drive them uffin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 14 2011, 04:17 PM~19598367
> *:uh: this just goes to show your just as fucking dumb
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 14 2011, 04:18 PM~19598377
> *
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 14 2011, 04:27 PM~19598463
> *ttt fo them parts cars and them **** that drive them uffin:
> *


WHAT DO YOU THINK HOMIES IM GUNA GO WITH FLAT BLACK ON THE 66 TRU SPOKES AND CALL IT THE RAT ROD FUCKIN *** YOU JUS MAD CAUSE YOU CANT RIDE A 4 DOOR TO MANY PEOPLE GIVE YOU SHIT FOR IT HUH YOU GOT TO BE STRONG OWNING A 4 DOOR CAUSE YOU KNO THE SHIT YOUR GUNA HAVE TO TAKE FROM FOLLOWERS LIKE YOU BUT I DONT GIVA FUCK AND I DO WHAT I DO I SEE WHAT YOU DO ALL DAY IS BE ON THE DAM COMPUTER ALLDAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 2 2011, 11:38 PM~19488013
> *here u go homie,.,.sumtin to modivate u n ur moe doe duec
> CHOPTOP DUEC SUPER CLEAN 4 DOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHITS NICE


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 14 2011, 04:27 PM~19598463
> *ttt fo them parts cars and them **** that drive them uffin:
> *


ttt for the **** with fake ass accounts


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 14 2011, 03:27 PM~19598463
> *ttt fo them parts cars and them **** that drive them uffin:
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 14 2011, 04:43 PM~19598598
> *WHAT DO YOU THINK HOMIES IM GUNA GO WITH FLAT BLACK ON THE 66 TRU SPOKES AND CALL IT THE RAT ROD FUCKIN *** YOU JUS MAD CAUSE YOU CANT RIDE A 4 DOOR TO MANY PEOPLE GIVE YOU SHIT FOR IT HUH YOU GOT TO BE STRONG OWNING A 4 DOOR CAUSE YOU KNO THE SHIT YOUR GUNA HAVE TO TAKE FROM FOLLOWERS LIKE YOU BUT I DONT GIVA FUCK AND I DO WHAT I DO I SEE WHAT YOU DO ALL DAY IS BE ON THE DAM COMPUTER ALLDAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Sixty_Three




----------



## Sixty_Three




----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 2 2011, 11:38 PM~19488013
> *here u go homie,.,.sumtin to modivate u n ur moe doe duec
> CHOPTOP DUEC SUPER CLEAN 4 DOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is more like it


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 2 2011, 10:38 PM~19488013
> *here u go homie,.,.sumtin to modivate u n ur moe doe duec
> CHOPTOP DUEC SUPER CLEAN 4 DOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i ain't gonna say nothing since they chopped the ugliest part of a 4 door off, (besides the doors of course). but it would be a crime to do this to a 2 door


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Jan 14 2011, 06:43 PM~19598598-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK HOMIES IM GUNA GO WITH FLAT BLACK ON THE 66 TRU SPOKES AND CALL IT THE RAT ROD FUCKIN *** YOU JUS MAD CAUSE YOU CANT RIDE A 4 DOOR TO MANY PEOPLE GIVE YOU SHIT FOR IT HUH YOU GOT TO BE STRONG OWNING A 4 DOOR CAUSE YOU KNO THE SHIT YOUR GUNA HAVE TO TAKE FROM FOLLOWERS LIKE YOU BUT I DONT GIVA FUCK AND I DO WHAT I DO I SEE WHAT YOU DO ALL DAY IS BE ON THE DAM COMPUTER ALLDAY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SHOWLOW [email protected] 14 2011, 06:44 PM~19598607
> *THAT SHITS NICE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SHOWLOW [email protected] 14 2011, 07:50 PM~19599077
> *this is more like it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SHOWLOW [email protected] 14 2011, 07:56 PM~19599119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SHOWLOW [email protected] 14 2011, 07:57 PM~19599127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 14 2011, 07:59 PM~19599150
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livnlow713

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 14 2011, 06:46 PM~19599048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 14 2011, 07:49 PM~19599069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: Somebody save that impala :tears:


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 14 2011, 02:57 PM~19599127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOMBS ARE IN A CATEGORY OF THEIR OWN, NUTHING TO DO WITH THIS TOPIC


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by velmar666_@Jan 15 2011, 07:04 AM~19603758
> *BOMBS ARE IN A CATEGORY OF THEIR OWN, NUTHING TO DO WITH THIS TOPIC
> *


STILL A 4 DOOR HOMIE CANT YOU SEE AND SO ARE ALL THESE SUVS DRIVIN AROUND WITH THE BIG RIMS SO ARE BIGBODYS AND LINCOINS


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 5 2010, 02:24 PM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *




sell it and get a 2 door :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life




----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 15 2011, 01:18 PM~19606039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up chester :wave:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 15 2011, 05:21 PM~19606053
> *what up chester :wave:
> *


whats up makin money how you been?


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 15 2011, 01:40 PM~19606168
> *whats up makin money how you been?
> *


been good just workin on my daddys six fo and hatin on the four door riders :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 15 2011, 06:56 PM~19606509
> *been good just workin on my daddys six fo and hatin on the four door riders  :cheesy:
> *


i saw where you posted them wires somewhere shits nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## velmar666

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 15 2011, 09:43 AM~19605505
> *STILL A 4 DOOR HOMIE CANT YOU SEE AND SO ARE ALL THESE SUVS DRIVIN AROUND WITH THE BIG RIMS SO ARE BIGBODYS AND LINCOINS
> *


If you say so


----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT* for the 4 door ridez!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 14 2011, 10:43 AM~19596399
> *IS THAT THE BEST YOU COULD DO THAT WAS PRETTY FUCKIN LAME HOW BOUT YOU POST UP YOUR RIDE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Springs around the corner.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 18 2011, 05:34 AM~19627890
> *Springs around the corner.
> *


 :uh: and your still a bitch and cannt come out of your trailer


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 18 2011, 11:07 AM~19628398
> *:uh: and your still a bitch and cannt come out of your trailer
> *


 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 18 2011, 10:07 AM~19628398
> *:uh: and your still a bitch and cannt come out of your trailer
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Jan 17 2011, 11:43 PM~19625726
> *TTT for the 4 door ridez!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thats right HOMIE


----------



## Sixty_Three

ttt for them wasted parts


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 18 2011, 05:55 PM~19631828
> *Thats right HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Jan 18 2011, 07:01 PM~19632370
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Hydros4life




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 18 2011, 03:56 PM~19631841
> *ttt for them wasted parts
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman+Jan 18 2011, 09:22 PM~19633671-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydros4life_@Jan 18 2011, 09:28 PM~19633740
> *
> *


What up Homie!!! chilling over here... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

I SAW A PERFECT 4 DOOR 63 AND ASKED IF THEY WANTED TO SELL FOR PARTS THE MAN SAID HE'S GONNA RESTORE IT!!!!WHATTTA WASTE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by RedDukesCaddi_@Jan 19 2011, 12:46 AM~19636982
> *I SAW A PERFECT 4 DOOR 63 AND ASKED IF THEY WANTED TO SELL FOR PARTS THE MAN SAID HE'S GONNA RESTORE IT!!!!WHATTTA WASTE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


they think if they fix em up they can be Barrett Jackson cars. but the truth is they are parts cars and always will be.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 19 2011, 04:00 AM~19637007
> *they think if they fix em up they can be Barrett Jackson cars. but the truth is they are parts cars and always will be.
> *



:nono: Keyboard gangster :twak:


----------



## SPOOK82

TTT LETS C MORE 4 DOORS


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 18 2011, 02:56 PM~19631841
> *ttt for them TTT for them 4 doors!
> 
> keep fixing them. or better yet! mantain them in good shape. cause you never know when them parts are gonna be need it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:*


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 19 2011, 05:17 PM~19641826
> *TTT for them 4 doors!
> 
> keep fixing them. or better yet! mantain them in good shape. cause you never know when them parts are gonna be need it!
> :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


POST UP YOUR RIDE LOUD MOUTH


----------



## Hydros4life

i just want to know why these 2 door owners always looking parts....i never have a problem with any of my 4 doors? i guess im glad i didnt buy a 2 door.... :dunno:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Jan 19 2011, 06:57 PM~19641661
> *TTT  LETS C MORE 4 DOORS
> *


here you go


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2011, 07:53 PM~19643377
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice is that your ride :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2011, 10:58 PM~19643415
> *:wow: nice is that your ride  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life+Jan 19 2011, 05:46 PM~19642110-->
> 
> 
> 
> i just want to know why these 2 door owners always looking parts....i never have a problem with any of my 4 doors?  i guess im glad i didnt buy a 2 door.... :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 07:53 PM~19643377
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 19 2011, 07:58 PM~19643415
> *:wow: nice is that your ride  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He don't have a ride. Hes here just to sale impalla parts and hydro air craft parts.. :uh:


----------



## RedDukesCaddi

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2011, 09:53 PM~19643377
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 4 door :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2011, 06:53 PM~19643377
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 19 2011, 05:17 PM~19641826
> *TTT for them 4 doors!
> 
> keep fixing them. or better yet! mantain them in good shape. cause you never know when them parts are gonna be need it!
> :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *




lol,.,.,look i dont5 kno this guy or most people here on lil ,.,.BUT DAMN TGHIS IS TRUE,.,.

A LOTTA CATS KEEP THIER 4 DOOR RIDER TO FIX UP BUT END UP SELLIN PARTS ,.,. i kno sucks but tnats howw it is down here,..,


for ya who like the 6duec chop top its a lowkey car so not much info on it ,, unless ya come to the west n talk to the owner,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 19 2011, 05:46 PM~19642110
> *i just want to know why these 2 door owners always looking parts....i never have a problem with any of my 4 doors?  i guess im glad i didnt buy a 2 door.... :dunno:
> *




big dogg thats becusss theres so many cats out there buyin a 2 door n trying to fix it up spendin money on it,.,.its rare to find a cat tryin to fix up a 4 door impalal unless hes realyy broke,.,.OR

its a option n here inda west its rare ti find,.,.

BUT like i said bfore we got everythin out here,.,.


----------



## aphustle

TTT for the parts car lowriders who b in traffic more than the 2 doors,.,.

dont matter roll that shit


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2011, 07:53 PM~19643377
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




oh SHIT u had me rollin wit this 4 REAL,..,,.hahaha


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 20 2011, 05:46 AM~19646993
> *big dogg thats becusss theres so many cats out there buyin a 2 door n trying to fix it up  spendin money on it,.,.its rare to find a cat tryin to fix up a 4 door impalal unless hes realyy broke,.,.OR
> 
> its a option n here inda west its rare ti find,.,.
> 
> BUT  like i said bfore we got everythin out here,.,.
> *


Looks like to me if I was fixing up a big bad 2 door I would just buy all new


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Aug 6 2010, 12:24 AM~18237777
> *I have a 62 Impala 4 dr. Im getting ready to juice it and throw some knock offs on. But why is people HATING on 4 drs. Im from SC so lowrideing is not BIG here but I just dont get it . Can someone help me out ?
> *


To my personal opinion, the 2 door Impalas just look right, I've been used to them and when I see 4-door, they dont look right for me.
The body lines and stuff just look much better to me as a 2 door.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 20 2011, 08:56 AM~19647456
> *Looks like to me if I was fixing up a big bad 2 door I would just buy all new
> *


the problem with that is, NEW parts usually suck and dont fit. poorly finished parts made in china, etc.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 20 2011, 06:56 AM~19647456
> *Looks like to me if I was fixing up a big bad 2 door I would just buy all new
> *



a lotta people perfer OG parts,,.and wheres the best place to find em,.,.???

4 door cars,.,.

n like homie said sometimes the parts dont fit or dont alighn right etc,.,.etc,.,.ahaha


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 20 2011, 02:35 PM~19649342
> *a lotta people perfer OG parts,,.and wheres the best place to find em,.,.???
> 
> 4 door cars,.,.
> 
> n like homie said sometimes the parts dont fit or dont alighn right etc,.,.etc,.,.ahaha
> *


oh well the 2 parts i got from hubbards fit find on my ride.....i really dont care i was just saying............... :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 20 2011, 10:18 AM~19648672
> *To my personal opinion, the 2 door Impalas just look right, I've been used to them and when I see 4-door, they dont look right for me.
> The body lines and stuff just look much better to me as a 2 door.
> *



agreed,.,.thats how i see it too,.,.

not knockin on the 4door impalas though they can come out looking good too but,,.


----------



## Edge 62

Alright yall finally got me I am turning my back on my 62 four door and useing it for part for the 62 two door i bought this weekend so if anybody need any parts let me know :0 










































BLAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH you wish you fucktards 4 dr haters 

:biggrin: 4 door for life up in herrrrrrr.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 20 2011, 04:36 PM~19650892
> *Alright yall finally got me I am turning my back on my 62 four door and useing it for part for the 62 two door i bought this weekend so if anybody need any parts let me know  :0
> BLAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH you wish you fucktards 4 dr haters
> 
> :biggrin:  4 door for life up in herrrrrrr..........  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 20 2011, 02:36 PM~19650892
> *Alright yall finally got me I am turning my back on my 62 four door and useing it for part for the 62 two door i bought this weekend so if anybody need any parts let me know  :0
> BLAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH you wish you fucktards 4 dr haters
> 
> :biggrin:  4 door for life up in herrrrrrr..........  :biggrin:
> *




hahahaha

i was bout to ask for pics,.,.hahaha


----------



## Edge 62

:biggrin:


----------



## Sixty_Three

damn i thought we finally got some since into these fools


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 20 2011, 02:36 PM~19650892
> *Alright yall finally got me I am turning my back on my 62 four door and useing it for part for the 62 two door i bought this weekend so if anybody need any parts let me know  :0
> BLAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH you wish you fucktards 4 dr haters
> 
> :biggrin:  4 door for life up in herrrrrrr..........  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 20 2011, 12:22 AM~19644442
> *Word.
> Looks like you.
> He don't have a ride. Hes here just to sale  impalla parts and hydro air craft parts.. :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: 

STILL HAVE NOT LEARNED HOW TO SPELL YET


I......M......P......A......L.....A :uh: :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 20 2011, 04:34 PM~19651945
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> STILL HAVE NOT LEARNED HOW TO SPELL YET
> I......M......P......A......L.....A  :uh:  :uh:
> *


my trade marc!!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2011, 07:53 PM~19643377
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAMM THIS PICTURE IS SO MOIST IT SMELLS THROUGH MY PC.. :uh: 

I OWN A 90 5.7.. IT IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE CADI'S OF ALL TIME..
I ALSO HAVE A 76 2DR. GLASSHOUSE... WITH TODAYS MONEY SITUATION WITH THE 
HAVE'S AND HAVE NOT? YOU REALLY CANT BE CHOOSEY ? mY ALL TIME FANTASY 
LOWRIDER IS A 58 NOMAD WAGON.. 58 WAGONS COME IN 2DR AND 4 DR.. AND i WOULD JUMP ON ANY ONE i COULD GET.. 
64 2DR IMPALAL'S ARE CONSIDERD TO BE ONE OF THE MOST POPULAR CARS OF LOWRIDER HISTORY? BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A 62-64 WAGON THAN A 2 DR
IMPALA.. ANY DAY OF THE WEEK....


----------



## 86illregal

TTT for parts cars


----------



## Hydros4life

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 20 2011, 04:07 PM~19652260
> *
> 64 2DR IMPALAL'S  ARE CONSIDERD TO BE ONE OF THE MOST POPULAR CARS OF LOWRIDER HISTORY?  BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE A 62-64 WAGON THAN A 2 DR
> IMPALA.. ANY DAY OF THE WEEK....
> *


wagons are okay in my book, i like 63's my self


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 20 2011, 07:07 PM~19654036
> *:cheesy:
> *


did you find a club that accepts 4 doors yet :cheesy:


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 19 2011, 04:46 PM~19642110
> *i just want to know why these 2 door owners always looking parts....i never have a problem with any of my 4 doors?  i guess im glad i didnt buy a 2 door.... :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az

some 4 doors look cool


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 09:52 PM~19656035
> *some 4 doors look cool
> *


uhh yeah :uh:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 20 2011, 10:53 PM~19656051
> *uhh yeah  :uh:
> *


Ive seen some clean big bodies and they are 4 doors


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 10:52 PM~19656035
> *some 4 doors look cool
> *


Here is a pic of my brothers 61 electra


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 21 2011, 01:23 AM~19655644
> *did you find a club that accepts 4 doors yet  :cheesy:
> *


Yep but the wifey and I are waiting until spring before we do anything


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 20 2011, 10:23 PM~19655644
> *did you find a club that accepts 4 doors yet  :cheesy:
> *


: :uh: your signature. You don't know your history do you kid?


----------



## Hydros4life

:0


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 19 2011, 09:53 PM~19643377
> *here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 96 roadmaster aka robert looks a lil different in this picture but he still smells the same


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 21 2011, 08:52 AM~19657810
> *:  :uh: your signature. You don't know your history do you kid?
> *



I would have to agree with him on this one . That dont make any sence :dunno:


----------



## Hydros4life

:0


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Jan 21 2011, 07:15 AM~19658205
> *:0 96 roadmaster aka robert looks a lil different in this picture but he still smells the same
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Hydros4life

:wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 21 2011, 08:38 AM~19658317
> *I would have to agree with him on this one . That dont make any sence  :dunno:
> *


x2 and i have had a 2dr n now i have 2 4drs,both are lacs and ones juiced,i like a 4dr and im the head of recruiting in the club im in


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 20 2011, 10:17 PM~19655562
> *wagons are okay in my book, i like 63's my self
> *


I THINK WAGONS ARE FUCKIN UGLY


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 21 2011, 05:52 AM~19657810
> *:  :uh: your signature. You don't know your history do you kid?
> *


if your so in touch with the history of lowriding why do you drive a bagged roadmaster ?? :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2011, 12:07 PM~19660303
> *I THINK WAGONS ARE FUCKIN UGLY
> *


thats how i feel about 4 door impalas, i guess everyone has different taste


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Jan 21 2011, 11:15 AM~19658205
> *:0 96 roadmaster aka robert looks a lil different in this picture but he still smells the same
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 21 2011, 04:07 PM~19660303
> *I THINK WAGONS ARE FUCKIN UGLY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 21 2011, 01:12 PM~19660335
> *if your so in touch with the history of lowriding why do you drive a bagged roadmaster ?? :roflmao:
> *












No idiot. bagged Buick been around longer!


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 21 2011, 08:30 PM~19663595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: my 4 door lays door handles!


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 21 2011, 11:30 PM~19663595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie already got the plaque? :biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 21 2011, 11:16 PM~19663997
> *Damn homie already got the plaque? :biggrin:
> *



We got them today


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 21 2011, 07:02 PM~19662005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idiot. bagged Buick been around longer!
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP AND DIE YOU ******.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 21 2011, 08:52 AM~19657810
> *:  :uh: your signature. You don't know your history do you kid?
> *


WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW ABOUT LOWRIDER HISTORY YOU PIECE OF SHIT? HIS SIGNATURE IS PERFECT, EXCEPT FOR THE TRUSPOKES PART. 



YOU PROBABLY THINK PEOPLE USED TO ACTUALLY PAINT HOT RODS FLAT BLACK, YOU PROBABLY THINK THE WORD RAT ROD WAS AROUND BEFORE THE LATE 90'S. YOU DONT HAVE A CLUE BITCH. ALL YOU GOT IN THIS WORLD IS A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO ARE GOING TO BEAT YOU STINK OFF YOUR NASTY NON BATHING ASS.


----------



## Firecracker

been doing a little work on my 4-door 62. here's a shot of how it's sitting now:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Jan 22 2011, 06:54 PM~19668358
> *been doing a little work on my 4-door 62.  here's a shot of how it's sitting now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 22 2011, 01:35 PM~19667957
> *WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU KNOW ABOUT LOWRIDER HISTORY YOU PIECE OF SHIT? HIS SIGNATURE IS PERFECT, EXCEPT FOR THE TRUSPOKES PART.
> YOU PROBABLY THINK PEOPLE USED TO ACTUALLY PAINT HOT RODS FLAT BLACK, YOU PROBABLY THINK THE WORD RAT ROD WAS AROUND BEFORE THE LATE 90'S. YOU DONT HAVE A CLUE BITCH. ALL YOU GOT IN THIS WORLD IS A LOT OF PEOPLE WHO ARE GOING TO BEAT YOU STINK OFF YOUR NASTY NON BATHING ASS.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Jan 22 2011, 02:54 PM~19668358
> *been doing a little work on my 4-door 62.  here's a shot of how it's sitting now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those parts look clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

My first Fleetwood from a few years back and the one I have now but it's for sale and these are the only four doors I've ever owned. The only other 4 doors were Bombs.


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Jan 22 2011, 02:54 PM~19668358
> *been doing a little work on my 4-door 62.  here's a shot of how it's sitting now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :thumbsup: How much for the front clip? from fender forward. Is there any bondo on them fender! hit me up. Im interested! :biggrin:


----------



## Firecracker

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three+Jan 22 2011, 06:20 PM~19668504-->
> 
> 
> 
> those parts look clean homie  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha. I really don't care about the whole parts car thing anymore. I make jokes about it myself. I'm not gonna say that I prefer a four-door over a two-door, but four-doors don't bother me. I got to work with what I have. Here in North Alabama you don't get alot of options. Most of the cars around here are so rusted out that you can't do anything with them. And when you do find a solid car, two or four-door, there expensive.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 22 2011, 09:33 PM~19669705
> *Nice! :thumbsup: How much for the front clip? from fender forward. Is there any bondo on them fender! hit me up. Im interested!  :biggrin:
> *


I got to hang on to the front cap, but I might can spare a door or two if you need an extra


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Jan 22 2011, 05:54 PM~19668358
> *been doing a little work on my 4-door 62.  here's a shot of how it's sitting now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks clean homie


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Jan 22 2011, 07:50 PM~19669840
> *haha.  I really don't care about the whole parts car thing anymore.  I make jokes about it myself.  I'm not gonna say that I prefer a four-door over a two-door, but four-doors don't bother me.  I got to work with what I have.  Here in North Alabama you don't get alot of options.  Most of the cars around here are so rusted out that you can't do anything with them.  And when you do find a solid car, two or four-door, there expensive.
> I got to hang on to the front cap, but I might can spare a door or two if you need an extra
> *




LOL

good attitude homie,.,. keep shit lowridin.,.


----------



## Hydros4life




----------



## richards69impala

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Jan 22 2011, 03:54 PM~19668358
> *been doing a little work on my 4-door 62.  here's a shot of how it's sitting now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 3 2011, 12:38 AM~19488013
> *here u go homie,.,.sumtin to modivate u n ur moe doe duec
> CHOPTOP DUEC SUPER CLEAN 4 DOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nobody got anymore pics of this?


----------



## 925rider

:wow: :wow:


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Jan 22 2011, 07:50 PM~19669840
> *haha.  I really don't care about the whole parts car thing anymore.  I make jokes about it myself.  I'm not gonna say that I prefer a four-door over a two-door, but four-doors don't bother me.  I got to work with what I have.  Here in North Alabama you don't get alot of options.  Most of the cars around here are so rusted out that you can't do anything with them.  And when you do find a solid car, two or four-door, there expensive.
> I got to hang on to the front cap, but I might can spare a door or two if you need an extra
> *


<span style=\'color:blue\'>That is what low riding is all about by doing with what you've got and making the best of it so major props to all those building and rolling them 4 door rides so just "RIDE WITH PRIDE". You don't have to have a 2 door or a rag IMPALA to low ride and that's the problem today there are to many people talk all kinds of about what a low rider is supposed to look like so to all them 4 door owners do your THING Homies.  </span>


----------



## Sixty_Three

ttt for them good parts


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice out so went ridding.


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 23 2011, 12:01 AM~19671890
> *LOL
> 
> good attitude homie,.,. keep shit lowridin.,.
> *


 :biggrin: Unlike some other pendejos that take it serious!


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 23 2011, 03:53 PM~19675723
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>That is what low riding is all about by doing with what you've got and making the best of it so major props to all those building and rolling them 4 door rides so just "RIDE WITH  PRIDE".  You don't have to have a 2 door or a rag IMPALA to low ride and that's the problem today there are to many people talk all kinds of about what a low rider is supposed to look like so to all them 4 door owners do your THING Homies.   </span>
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Jan 23 2011, 04:36 PM~19676031
> *:biggrin: Unlike some other pendejos that take it serious!
> *


 EY HOMIE POST UP YOUR RIDE


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

test and ride today. insta air!! :cheesy:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 23 2011, 05:48 PM~19676571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> test and ride today. insta air!! :cheesy:
> *




nnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO,.,.,.NO,.

BUMB N HIT SWITCHES


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 23 2011, 09:48 PM~19677689
> *nnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO,.,.,.NO,.
> 
> BUMB N HIT SWITCHES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## Chilangoen3ces

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 23 2011, 03:53 PM~19675723
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>That is what low riding is all about by doing with what you've got and making the best of it so major props to all those building and rolling them 4 door rides so just "RIDE WITH  PRIDE".  You don't have to have a 2 door or a rag IMPALA to low ride and that's the problem today there are to many people talk all kinds of about what a low rider is supposed to look like so to all them 4 door owners do your THING Homies.   </span>
> *


X2 

I'm Only 19 but i don't let all this shit talking about 4 doors get me down or change my mind about how i see lowriding. I just wish people would help out other youngsters like me to keep lowriding alive instead of all this negativity and shit talking


----------



## Hydros4life




----------



## 816rider

heres a little contribution to the page...im starting with my oldest ride first...these are some of the 4 doors i have had...


----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by ElDuke_@Jan 23 2011, 10:41 PM~19679453
> *X2
> 
> I'm Only 19 but i don't let all this shit talking about 4 doors get me down or change my mind about how i see lowriding. I just wish people would help out other youngsters like me to keep lowriding alive instead of all this negativity and shit talking
> *


That's the reason I don't talk to anybody about what they low ride with because at least their low riding. To the little Homie and to everyone else in here keep your head up high because no matter what they say about 4 doors because your still low riding and doing it your own way and that's what counts.


----------



## peter cruz

Hey My Bother Eddie cruzed a silver Chrysler Labaron on a set of Appliance spokes back in the early 80's up until the car went up in flames.


----------



## Chilangoen3ces

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 24 2011, 03:39 PM~19684525
> *That's the reason I don't talk to anybody about what they low ride with because at least their low riding.  To the little Homie and to everyone else in here keep your head up high because no matter what they say about 4 doors because your still low riding and doing it your own way and that's what counts.
> *


----------



## SPOOK82

> That's the reason I don't talk to anybody about what they low ride with because at least their low riding. To the little Homie and to everyone else in here keep your head up high because no matter what they say about 4 doors because your still low riding and doing it your own way and that's what counts.
> [/quote
> x2


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 24 2011, 04:20 PM~19683784
> *
> *


Wat up HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 24 2011, 07:04 PM~19684719
> *Wat up HOMIE  :wave:
> *


same old......getting ready for spring time....... :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 24 2011, 03:21 PM~19684845
> *same old......getting ready for spring time....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 24 2011, 07:39 PM~19685049
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:h5:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

> _Originally posted by ElDuke_@Jan 23 2011, 11:41 PM~19679453
> * X2 I'm Only 19 but i don't let all this shit talking about 4 doors get me down or change my mind about how i see lowriding. I just wish people would help out other youngsters like me to keep lowriding alive instead of all this negativity and shit talking  *


To all the young lowriders out there and to the lowriders out there that feel you have to lowride like other people fuck what other people have to say about what you ride in there just haters 9 times out of 10 they will be the same fucks trying to do what you do later on


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Air ride is safe for the environment :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 24 2011, 08:10 PM~19685361
> *Air ride is safe for the environment :biggrin:
> *



So is taking a shower :uh: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 24 2011, 03:39 PM~19684525
> *That's the reason I don't talk to anybody about what they low ride with because at least their low riding.  To the little Homie and to everyone else in here keep your head up high because no matter what they say about 4 doors because your still low riding and doing it your own way and that's what counts.
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 24 2011, 08:19 PM~19686004
> *So is taking a shower :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Edge 62

> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :twak: :nono: dont start that shit HOMIE .................


----------



## Hydros4life

> :0 :biggrin:
> :twak: :nono: dont start that shit HOMIE .................
> 
> 
> 
> I know right..............but its all good been hittn up snow tryn to get with the club but haven't heard anything.................
Click to expand...


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 24 2011, 09:27 PM~19686835
> *I know right..............but its all good been hittn up snow tryn to get with the club but haven't heard anything.................
> *



Thats what he was saying I will hit him up and find out whats up  
WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 24 2011, 03:49 PM~19685152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


bad ass 2 door there :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

just came bac frm tarffic 1;50 in da mornin,.,.rollin all day,.,.

let me teklll ya sumthin bitches dont kno wats da diffrence frm a 2 door or a 4 door,.?,.,.













"if u gonna lowride u might as well get pussy while u at it"

APHUSTLE qouted that shit


----------



## Edge 62

> just came bac frm tarffic 1;50 in da mornin,.,.rollin all day,.,.
> 
> let me teklll ya sumthin bitches dont kno wats da diffrence frm a 2 door or a 4 door,.?,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "if u gonna lowride u might as well get pussy while u at it"
> 
> APHUSTLE qouted that shit


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 25 2011, 02:48 AM~19690853
> *just came bac frm tarffic 1;50 in da mornin,.,.rollin all day,.,.
> 
> let me teklll ya sumthin bitches dont kno wats da diffrence frm a 2 door or a 4 door,.?,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "if u gonna lowride u might as well get pussy while u at it"
> 
> APHUSTLE qouted that shit
> *


is that your car if so any pics of the set up and what size cylinders.i have a 93 tc


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 25 2011, 02:01 AM~19690784
> *bad ass 2 door there :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


isn't that ride on layitlow?


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 25 2011, 07:23 AM~19691438
> *is that your car if so any pics of the set up and what size cylinders.i have a 93 tc
> *



yeah homie,.,.its my linc 97,.,.i got 5 batteries 2 pumps 16s rear 8 s front.

on 13s


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 25 2011, 08:37 AM~19691741
> *
> yeah homie,.,.its my linc 97,.,.i got 5 batteries 2 pumps 16s rear 8 s front.
> 
> on 13s
> *











heres a pic of mine


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 24 2011, 08:19 PM~19686004
> *So is taking a shower :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

QUOTE(96ROADMASTER @ Jan 24 2011, 08:10 PM) 
Air ride is safe for the environment 




> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 24 2011, 06:19 PM~19686004
> *So is taking a shower :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *



bahahahaha
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 25 2011, 11:13 AM~19691998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic of mine
> *


is the frame wrapped?


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 25 2011, 06:29 AM~19691461
> *isn't that ride on layitlow?
> *


yup its my son's daddys ride :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jan 25 2011, 12:02 PM~19693301
> *is the frame wrapped?
> *


no. this one is my lay and play


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 25 2011, 06:04 PM~19694777
> *
> *


wut up old farts , long time no type


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 25 2011, 06:05 PM~19694795
> *wut up old farts , long time no type
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 25 2011, 05:05 PM~19694795
> *wut up old farts , long time no type
> *



You know im still 4 doe slamming,,, pistol whip grabbing,,, teabagging bitches,,, and taking out snitches 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 25 2011, 06:23 PM~19694993
> *You know im still 4 doe slamming,,, pistol whip grabbing,,, teabagging bitches,,, and taking out snitches
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydros4life

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Hydros4life, Edge 62, SCdroptop64
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 25 2011, 05:27 PM~19695031
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Hydros4life, Edge 62, SCdroptop64
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 25 2011, 09:13 AM~19691998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic of mine
> *



nice drop in da front,.,.u gonna finish the doors and the grill,.?,.


----------



## aphustle

zero reinforcments and NO weight,.,.its my daily lay n play,.,.


----------



## Hydros4life

:0


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 25 2011, 10:01 PM~19697753
> *zero reinforcments and NO  weight,.,.its my daily lay n play,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wont it break if you 3 wheel too much without a frame wrap? :uh:


----------



## aphustle

na,.,.iv had the car on juice for 2 years straight with the same pumps,.,.so far no buckles or cracks or tears,.,its my 3 wheeler n its sturdy also i dont drive it past 30 mph when i 3 wheel ,.,. i dont hop it at all so its all good,.,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 25 2011, 08:23 PM~19698010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



ey bruh if u took em crohm pieces off the wheel well its gonna look my better,

in my opinion,.,.also will make ur lock up look a lil bit higher,.,.

just my 2 pennies


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 12:31 AM~19699397
> *na,.,.iv had the car on juice for 2 years straight with the same pumps,.,.so far no buckles or cracks or tears,.,its my 3 wheeler n its sturdy also i dont drive it past 30 mph when i 3 wheel ,.,.  i dont hop it at all so its all good,.,.
> *


I'll remember that :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 25 2011, 12:18 PM~19693447
> *yup its my son's daddys ride  :cheesy:
> *


LETS DIP THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

RARECLASS I.E REPPIN DWN N THE SOUTHBAY


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Jan 26 2011, 12:41 AM~19700402
> *RARECLASS I.E REPPIN DWN N THE SOUTHBAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



any mo pics,.,.

dem street cars lookin coo,.,.


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 25 2011, 10:34 PM~19699422
> *ey bruh if u took em crohm pieces off the wheel well its gonna look my better,
> 
> in my opinion,.,.also will make ur lock up look a lil bit higher,.,.
> 
> just my 2 pennies
> *


 :0


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 25 2011, 10:34 PM~19699422
> *ey bruh if u took em crohm pieces off the wheel well its gonna look my better,
> 
> in my opinion,.,.also will make ur lock up look a lil bit higher,.,.
> 
> just my 2 pennies
> *



let me rewrite dis shit i read it n it didnt make no sense,.,.too manyy beers

""
in my opinion ur linc will look better with out the crohm pieces on ur wheel wells and it will look like it has a higher lock up in front n back,.,.

 i knew i shoulda stayed in school,.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 04:15 AM~19700550
> *let me rewrite dis shit i read it n it didnt make no sense,.,.too manyy beers
> 
> ""
> in my opinion ur linc will look better with out the crohm pieces on ur wheel wells and it will look like it has a higher lock up in front n back,.,.
> 
> i knew i shoulda stayed in school,.
> *


Still don't make any sense for one its at ride height 2nd you haven't seen it locked up????????????? :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 25 2011, 07:58 PM~19697722
> *nice drop in da front,.,.u gonna finish the doors and the grill,.?,.
> *


i had alot of plans for it this winter it got hit in november so its in the process of beeing redone.i did add a castle grill to it now.it was going to get the set up redone and add some tunes and tvs


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 25 2011, 10:31 PM~19699397
> *na,.,.iv had the car on juice for 2 years straight with the same pumps,.,.so far no buckles or cracks or tears,.,its my 3 wheeler n its sturdy also i dont drive it past 30 mph when i 3 wheel ,.,.  i dont hop it at all so its all good,.,.
> *


how does it drive.mine drives like a stock car and i was a little worried cause im going to add another pump and right now it has 4 batteries im going to add 4-6 more


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 26 2011, 06:29 AM~19701098
> *Still don't make any sense for one  its at ride height 2nd you haven't seen it locked up????????????? :uh:
> *


Visually your eye will catch the wheel rather then that autozone wheel trim. Hence making it look like it has a higher lock up. Same theory goes with little wheels. Visually it looks lower or higher in a lock up or lay out.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jan 25 2011, 09:48 PM~19699099
> *Wont it break if you 3 wheel too much without a frame wrap? :uh:
> *


No. They have truck frames. Which is why they are made into limos very easy. The only thing week are the a arm perches. 4 batts will make them body style lincs back bumper. The front fan shroads tend to fall off too. Causing a hellish noise while ridding down the hwy gas hopping ! Lol


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 10:24 AM~19701692
> *No. They have truck frames. Which is why they are made into limos very easy. The only thing week are the a arm perches. 4 batts will make them body style lincs back bumper. The front fan shroads tend to fall off too. Causing a hellish noise while ridding down the hwy gas hopping ! Lol
> *


you really did come from the shallow end of the gene pool didnt you? :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 08:24 AM~19701692
> *No. They have truck frames. Which is why they are made into limos very easy. The only thing week are the a arm perches. 4 batts will make them body style lincs back bumper. The front fan shroads tend to fall off too. Causing a hellish noise while ridding down the hwy gas hopping ! Lol
> *


:uh: lets see pics of your linc oh thats rite you never owned one so shut the fuck up and stop acting like you know something.you dont know shit about lowriding


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:24 AM~19701692
> *No. They have truck frames. Which is why they are made into limos very easy. The only thing week are the a arm perches. 4 batts will make them body style lincs back bumper. The front fan shroads tend to fall off too. Causing a hellish noise while ridding down the hwy gas hopping ! Lol
> *


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 25 2011, 09:52 PM~19699557
> *LETS DIP THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2011, 02:36 PM~19703092
> *you really did come from the shallow end of the gene pool didnt you? :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Jan 26 2011, 02:53 PM~19703646-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: lets see pics of your linc oh thats rite you never owned one so shut the fuck up and stop pacting like you know something.you dont know shit about lowriding
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty_Three_@Jan 26 2011, 03:00 PM~19703709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1

PURPLE RAIN


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 10:24 AM~19701692
> *No. They have truck frames. Which is why they are made into limos very easy. The only thing week are the a arm perches. 4 batts will make them body style lincs back bumper. The front fan shroads tend to fall off too. Causing a hellish noise while ridding down the hwy gas hopping ! Lol
> *


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 26 2011, 06:29 AM~19701098
> *Still don't make any sense for one  its at ride height 2nd you haven't seen it locked up????????????? :uh:
> *




i kno its at ride hight n i dont need to see it locked up ,,.iv seen those cars done in just bout every way possible,,. so check it out n see how it looks 4 u if u like it take em off or leave em on,.,.like i said just my 2 cents,.

your lincoln is one of the most played out lowriders,.everyone n they moma got one,.,.its a ford and its cheap,.,.gotta luv em,,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 08:19 AM~19701653
> *Visually  your eye will catch the wheel rather then that  autozone wheel trim. Hence making it look like it has a higher lock up. Same theory goes with little wheels. Visually it looks lower or higher in a lock up or lay out.
> *




those lincolns have like optical illusion to em,.,.they look like they have a super loc up on em but its the body style that makes em look that,.,.  

autozone,.,. lol


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Jan 26 2011, 02:10 PM~19704188
> *PURPLE RAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good bro


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 08:24 AM~19701692
> *No. They have truck frames. Which is why they are made into limos very easy. The only thing week are the a arm perches. 4 batts will make them body style lincs back bumper. The front fan shroads tend to fall off too. Causing a hellish noise while ridding down the hwy gas hopping ! Lol
> *




?????,.,.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 26 2011, 03:25 PM~19704323
> *:thumbsup: looking good bro
> *


THANKS


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 02:26 PM~19704327
> *?????,.,.
> *


Those frames are tuff! The kat I ride with has 3 and they are good for hopping. He only did arm perches. Plus with two fat guys on 4 batteries they back bumper. He's won every year at cynco and slamsession on that bodie style. Even one year on 15 stock! 



Haha. Played out low! That's the hot ticket at the moment. Last year like 100 came out. Lol.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 26 2011, 01:01 PM~19703718
> *:nicoderm:
> *


alrite wey i wont forget my locs


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 04:47 PM~19704530
> *Those frames are tuff! The kat I ride with has 3 and they are good for hopping. He only did arm perches. Plus with two fat guys on 4 batteries they back bumper.  He's won every year at cynco and slamsession on that bodie style. Even one year on 15 stock!
> Haha. Played out low! That's the hot ticket at the moment. Last year like 100 came out. Lol.
> *


STOP LYING *****, YOU AINT GOT NO FRIENDS. EVERYONE FROM NC, SC, VA, TN AND GA HATES YO PUNK ASS. AND YOU KNOW GOTTAMN WELL AINT NO CAR IN THE HISTORY OF CARS CAN HIT BACK BUMPER ON 4 BATTERIES. OLE LYING ASS *****. GO BATHE STINKY.


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 05:04 PM~19704651
> *STOP LYING *****, YOU AINT GOT NO FRIENDS. EVERYONE FROM NC, SC, VA, TN AND GA HATES YO PUNK ASS. AND YOU KNOW GOTTAMN WELL AINT NO CAR IN THE HISTORY OF CARS CAN HIT BACK BUMPER ON 4 BATTERIES. OLE LYING ASS *****. GO BATHE STINKY.
> *


A G-body might :dunno:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 05:20 PM~19704283
> *i kno its at ride hight n i dont need to see it locked up ,,.iv seen those cars done in just bout every way possible,,. so check it out n see how it looks 4 u if u like it take em off or leave em on,.,.like i said just my 2 cents,.
> 
> your lincoln is one of the most played out lowriders,.everyone n they moma got one,.,.its a ford and its cheap,.,.gotta luv em,,.
> *


BUT IT ONE OF THE ONLY LOWRIDER 4 DOOR THAT IS EXCEPTED RIGHT........ :uh:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 26 2011, 02:17 PM~19704770
> *BUT IT ONE OF THE ONLY LOWRIDER 4 DOOR THAT IS EXCEPTED RIGHT........ :uh:
> *


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Jan 26 2011, 01:10 PM~19704188
> *PURPLE RAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres blues cluez :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 26 2011, 06:29 PM~19704860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 03:04 PM~19704651
> *STOP LYING *****, YOU AINT GOT NO FRIENDS. EVERYONE FROM NC, SC, VA, TN AND GA HATES YO PUNK ASS. AND YOU KNOW GOTTAMN WELL AINT NO CAR IN THE HISTORY OF CARS CAN HIT BACK BUMPER ON 4 BATTERIES. OLE LYING ASS *****. GO BATHE STINKY.
> *


dont forget pa :thumbsup:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 26 2011, 05:29 PM~19704860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you hate 4 drs. so much why dont you stay the fuck out of here all you do is talk shit you fuckng GUPPY ......Go kick rocks...... :twak:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 26 2011, 03:20 PM~19705252
> *If you hate 4 drs. so much why dont you stay the fuck out of here all you do is talk shit you fuckng GUPPY ......Go kick rocks...... :twak:
> *


:roflmao: once again this is a public forum and i can go and say what the fuck i want so shut your dick sucker up and keep posting that primered 4 door


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 26 2011, 07:20 PM~19705252
> *If you hate 4 drs. so much why dont you stay the fuck out of here all you do is talk shit you fuckng GUPPY ......Go kick rocks...... :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 26 2011, 06:23 PM~19705274
> *:roflmao: once again this is a public forum and i can go and say what the fuck i want so shut your dick sucker up and keep posting that primered 4 door
> *



Dont hate on me HOMIE that primered 4 door is WAY cleaner then any thing you got and I will put a stack on it.........

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 26 2011, 07:28 PM~19705321
> *Dont hate on me HOMIE that primered 4 door is WAY cleaner then any thing you got and I will put a stack on it.........
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 ................................ :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 26 2011, 03:28 PM~19705321
> *Dont hate on me HOMIE that primered 4 door is WAY cleaner then any thing you got and I will put a stack on it.........
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 26 2011, 04:28 PM~19705321
> *Dont hate on me HOMIE that primered 4 door is WAY cleaner then any thing you got and I will put a stack on it.........
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 PUTO YOUR SHIT SUCKS BIG DICK. AND ITS A UGLY PARTS CAR 4 DOOR... THE HOMIE HAS A BADASS PAINTED! 63 2 DOOR! ON 13'S!!! HIS SHIT IS BADASS FUCK YOUR 4 DOOR BITCH.


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 26 2011, 03:32 PM~19705343
> *PUTO YOUR SHIT SUCKS BIG DICK. AND ITS A UGLY PARTS CAR 4 DOOR... THE HOMIE HAS A BADASS PAINTED! 63 2 DOOR! ON 13'S!!! HIS SHIT IS BADASS FUCK YOUR 4 DOOR BITCH.
> *


 :0


----------



## Sixty_Three

this is all getting out of hand :ugh: , I just come in here for shits and giggles and to clown on fundi. But now the 4 door riders are getting butt hurt and banging their heads against the screen.


----------



## MISTER ED

*I GOT A GOOD QUESTION ABOUT 4 DOORS.... IVE SEEN A LOT OF BAD ASS 4 DOOR BIG BODY CADDYS AND MY QUESTION IS AS FOLLOWS WHY HASN'T A FOUR DOOR EVER WON BEST OF SHOW.......*


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jan 26 2011, 03:14 PM~19704746
> *A G-body might  :dunno:
> *


Any car can on the right set up! One or two times not continually! I've seen it! 12z in rear. 4 batts. Two in each corner. 1600cca. Had two twelves in solid wood box. And the whole set up was incased. His brother and inlaw. Bot 250plus in back seat. And linc took two hits. I didn't say clown car! Just bag bumper stock lock up and one inch a arms. Purple more bounce springs on front.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:29 PM~19705907
> *Any car can on the right set up! One or two times not continually! I've seen it! 12z in rear. 4 batts. Two in each corner. 1600cca. Had two twelves in solid wood box. And the whole set up was incased. His brother and inlaw. Bot 250plus in back seat. And linc took two hits. I didn't say clown car! Just bag bumper stock lock up and one inch a arms. Purple more bounce springs on front.
> *


shut the fuck up lying.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 26 2011, 06:41 PM~19705449
> *this is all getting out of hand :ugh: , I just come in here for shits and giggles and to clown on fundi. But now the 4 door riders are getting butt hurt and banging their heads against the screen.
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2011, 06:09 PM~19706200
> *shut the fuck up lying.
> *


you don't have a life do you> you only post after me .


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 08:27 PM~19706350
> *you don't have a life do you> you only post after me .
> *


gotta great life. just sucks to get on here and see you tell lies every time you post.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2011, 06:29 PM~19706367
> *gotta great life. just sucks to get on here and see you tell lies every time you post.
> *


self owned loser!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 08:33 PM~19706398
> *self owned loser!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


go die, seriously.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 06:27 PM~19706350
> *you don't have a life do you> you only post after me .
> *


why dont you get in that piece of shit roadturd look for the biggest tree and throw the car in reverse and hit the tree so we can all have a life and go piss on your grave


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 08:33 PM~19706398
> *self owned loser!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU AINT GOT NO ROOM TO CALL SOMEONE OUT. 


1. YOU ARE ON PROBATION FOR STEALING DONUTS FROM DUNKIN DONUTS.
2. YOU GOT ARRESTED FOR NOT PAYING CHILD SUPPORT.
3. YOU LIVE IN A TRAILER ON YOUR PARENTS PIECE OF LAND.
4. YOU STEAL FROM YOUR CHURCH.
5. THE INTERIOR IN YOU EXPEDITION WAS SELF EXPLANITORY.
6. YOUR ROADMASTER WAS GAVE TO YOU BY YOUR DECREPID GRANDMA.
7. THAT ROADMASTER IS A PILE OF SHIT.
8. ITS GOT AIRBAGS, BUT YOU STILL CALL IT A LOWRIDER.
9. YOUR CLOTHES.
10. YOUR WIFE IS POOR WHITE TRASH AND SHE SMELLS PRETTY BAD TOO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 26 2011, 06:34 PM~19706404
> *go die, seriously.
> *


yet again.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wana whipe my ass after I get of the shiter, you all up in there!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 02:20 PM~19704283
> *i kno its at ride hight n i dont need to see it locked up ,,.iv seen those cars done in just bout every way possible,,. so check it out n see how it looks 4 u if u like it take em off or leave em on,.,.like i said just my 2 cents,.
> 
> your lincoln is one of the most played out lowriders,.everyone n they moma got one,.,.its a ford and its cheap,.,.gotta luv em,,.
> *































:dunno:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 08:41 PM~19706473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


BUILT BY FUNDIMOTORSPORTS


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 08:38 PM~19706442
> *yet again.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> wana whipe my ass after I get of the shiter, you all up in there!
> *


YOU THA ONE DAT GOT KICKED OUT OF A CAR CLUB BECAUSE YOU STINK. WHY DONT YOU RUBB THAT SHIT ALL OVER YOUR FACE, IT WOULD BE AN IMPROVEMENT. YOU STINKY ASS MUFFUGGA.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 06:41 PM~19706473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunnone of these days im going to get me one of them JAY OH BEES but not at the doughnut shop theree meen and fire me for eating all the doughnuts and buy me this car
> *


fixed


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 06:43 PM~19706486
> *YOU THA ONE DAT GOT KICKED OUT OF A CAR CLUB BECAUSE YOU STINK. WHY DONT YOU RUBB THAT SHIT ALL OVER YOUR FACE, IT WOULD BE AN IMPROVEMENT. YOU STINKY ASS MUFFUGGA.
> *


i heard that was a true story :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 26 2011, 08:48 PM~19706553
> *i heard that was a true story  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT PIECE OF SHIT WENT TO A "PICNIC" AND ALL THE MEMBERS GIRLFRIENDS WAS COMPLAINING OF HOW BAD HE SMELLED. THEY ALL SAID HIS WIFEY STUNK TOO. :barf: :barf:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 26 2011, 03:17 PM~19704770
> *BUT IT ONE OF THE ONLY LOWRIDER 4 DOOR THAT IS EXCEPTED RIGHT........ :uh:
> *



accepted by who,.?,.

stop trippin bout wats accepted n wats not,.,.i was tryin to give u some tips,.,.

not trying to make ur rider more acceptable by me or the others,.,.

whether 4 doors are accepted or not by other riders i dont care bout it,,thats been discussed like 40-60 pages ago,.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 06:52 PM~19706593
> *THAT PIECE OF SHIT WENT TO A "PICNIC" AND ALL THE MEMBERS GIRLFRIENDS WAS COMPLAINING OF HOW BAD HE SMELLED. THEY ALL SAID HIS WIFEY STUNK TOO. :barf:  :barf:
> *


i seen the picture and they are doing it all wrong notice the bathtub has no water or soap no wonder why they smell


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 26 2011, 05:17 PM~19704770
> *BUT IT ONE OF THE ONLY LOWRIDER 4 DOOR THAT IS EXCEPTED RIGHT........ :uh:
> *


WHY WORRY ABOUT EXCEPTENCE. THATS WHAT LITTLE WHORES WHO BECOME STRIPPERS WORRY ABOUT.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 06:58 PM~19706645
> *accepted by who,.?,.
> 
> stop trippin bout wats accepted n wats not,.,.i was tryin to give u some tips,.,.
> 
> not trying to make ur rider more acceptable by me or the others,.,.
> 
> whether 4 doors are accepted or not by other riders i dont care bout it,,thats been discussed like 40-60 pages ago,.
> *


You do know who that kat is right?


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:01 PM~19706673
> *You do know who that kat is right?
> *


WHY YOU TRYING TO TELL THAT DUDES BIZZNESS FOR? ALWAYS A SNITCH ASS BITCH. SNITCHES ARE A DYING BREED MOTHERFUCKER, SO KEEP SNITCHING AND SEE HOW IT WORKS.


BESIDES ALL THAT, DONT MATTER WHAT HE DID IN THE PAST, YOU THE BROKE ***** ON PROBATION FOR STEALING DONUTS.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:01 PM~19706673
> *You do know who that kat is right?
> *


another man you had a crush on and he rejected you :dunno:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 09:58 PM~19706645
> *accepted by who,.?,.
> 
> stop trippin bout wats accepted n wats not,.,.i was tryin to give u some tips,.,.
> 
> not trying to make ur rider more acceptable by me or the others,.,.
> 
> whether 4 doors are accepted or not by other riders i dont care bout it,,thats been discussed like 40-60 pages ago,.
> *


Oh I really don't give shits what anyone thinks I just knew when I posted that pic someone would have something to say about it..................but I give 2 shits


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 26 2011, 09:05 PM~19706722
> *another man you had a crush on and he rejected you :dunno:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:01 PM~19706673
> *You do know who that kat is right?
> *



na never met him n dont kno much bout him but its a good out here dont really care,.,.

i be on this LOWRIDER SITE to talk bout LOWRIDERS n thats bout it,.,.

so u got 13s on ur roady or the moonhubcaps,.,.or both n u switch on n off,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: 

get a life and get of the fake account. No ones calling out no one.Only a snitch punk bitch uses a fake account couse they not man enought to say shit!  


Hydroz has all out the box cars. he drives a 4 door imp! What the fuck you talking bought past and shit?


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 09:08 PM~19706751
> *na never met him n dont kno much bout him but its a good out here dont really care,.,.
> 
> i be on this LOWRIDER SITE to talk bout LOWRIDERS n thats bout it,.,.
> 
> so u got 13s on ur roady or the moonhubcaps,.,.or both n u switch on n off,.,.
> *


ITS HIS GRANDMAS ROADMASTER.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 10:04 PM~19706709
> *WHY YOU TRYING TO TELL THAT DUDES BIZZNESS FOR? ALWAYS A SNITCH ASS BITCH. SNITCHES ARE A DYING BREED MOTHERFUCKER, SO KEEP SNITCHING AND SEE HOW IT WORKS.
> BESIDES ALL THAT, DONT MATTER WHAT HE DID IN THE PAST, YOU THE BROKE ***** ON PROBATION FOR STEALING DONUTS.
> *


Bwhahahahhahaha well said homie


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 07:08 PM~19706751
> *na never met him n dont kno much bout him but its a good out here dont really care,.,.
> 
> i be on this LOWRIDER SITE to talk bout LOWRIDERS n thats bout it,.,.
> 
> so u got 13s on ur roady or the moonhubcaps,.,.or both n u switch on n off,.,.
> *


Both . switch out. Folks talked me into 13z and I rode them and got tired of the same ole same ole. Like my tripple chrome smooths better. they not hub caps.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:08 PM~19706757
> *:uh:
> 
> get a life and get of the fake account. No ones calling out no one.Only a snitch punk bitch uses a fake account couse they not man enought to say shit!
> Hydroz has all out the box cars. he drives a 4 door imp! What the fuck you talking bought past and shit?
> *


DONT LIE MOTHAFUCKA. YOU KNOW WHAT YOU WAS REFERRING TO.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 26 2011, 07:10 PM~19706775
> *Bwhahahahhahaha well said homie
> *


Dont start ! I was talking about your out the lowrider box aprouch.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:10 PM~19706785
> *Both . switch out. Folks talked me into 13z and I rode them and got tired of the same ole same ole. Like my tripple chrome smooths better. they not hub caps.
> *


WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY THEN YOU FAT BABOON.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 10:08 PM~19706751
> *na never met him n dont kno much bout him but its a good out here dont really care,.,.
> 
> i be on this LOWRIDER SITE to talk bout LOWRIDERS n thats bout it
> *


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 26 2011, 07:07 PM~19706746
> *Oh I really don't give shits what anyone thinks I just knew when I posted that pic someone would have something to say about it..................but I give 2 shits
> *



see u took my comments to personal,.,.i was offerin ya sum tips n not talkin shit

its all good bruh,.,.next time i post something bout ur riders dont take it the wrong way or nothin like that player


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 10:08 PM~19706757
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> Hydroz has all out the box cars. he drives a 4 door imp! What the fuck you talking bought past and shit?
> *


Yep and just got a new dually to pull them out the box cars too.............so...............


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:12 PM~19706799
> *WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY THEN YOU FAT BABOON.
> *


 :uh: 

chrome rims with a center cap. Not steels with the hub. but anyway. Your not to bright and can see youve been in every topic I posted so...


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 26 2011, 09:15 PM~19706831
> *Yep and just got a new dually to pull them out the box cars too.............so...............
> *


I BET YOU COULD USE IT TO MOVE 96ROADMASTERS MOBILE HOME IF HIS PARENTS EVER KICKED HIM OFF THEIR PROPERTY.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:10 PM~19706785
> *Both . switch out. Folks talked me into 13z and I rode them and got tired of the same ole same ole. Like my tripple chrome smooths better. they not hub caps.
> *



oh fasho,.,.yeah i got 4 differnt set of 13s for my rider,.,.switch em up bout erother 2 months,.,.

oh shit i thought those were hub caps,.,.well tripple crome smoothis rims sounds hella better than hubcaps,.,.lol

i remeber i had hubcaps on my regal back in 2002 n i hated that shit :angry:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 10:13 PM~19706807
> *see u took my comments to personal,.,.i was offerin ya sum tips n not talkin shit
> 
> its all good bruh,.,.next time i post something bout ur riders dont take it the wrong way or nothin like that player
> *


Its all good homie its my wifes car its gettin painted pink in a month so............ its all good


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 26 2011, 07:15 PM~19706831
> *Yep and just got a new dually to pull them out the box cars too.............so...............
> *


why? drive them. them shits aint chrome under carriage and cadi paint. :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:08 PM~19706757
> *:uh:
> 
> get a life and get of the fake account. No ones calling out no one.Only a snitch punk bitch uses a fake account couse they not man enought to say shit!
> Hydroz has all out the box cars. he drives a 4 door imp! What the fuck you talking bought past and shit?
> *


ill say shit and i have no fake count your still a fat smelly ****** that likes dick that believes his own lies


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 10:19 PM~19706867
> *why? drive them. them shits aint chrome under carriage and cadi paint. :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


You drive 3 to 4 hours on 13's ill load them up on my 2 car trailer and ride I'm smart not stupid......


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:16 PM~19706836
> *:uh:
> 
> chrome rims with a center cap. Not steels with the hub. but anyway. Your not to bright and can see youve been in every topic I posted so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you where planning on using that to take a shower with you better use this instead


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 07:17 PM~19706843
> *oh fasho,.,.yeah i got 4 differnt set of 13s for my rider,.,.switch em up bout erother 2 months,.,.
> 
> oh shit i thought those were hub caps,.,.well tripple crome smoothis rims sounds hella better than hubcaps,.,.lol
> 
> i remeber i had hubcaps on my regal back in 2002 n i hated that shit :angry:
> *












this is the exact wheel. I have red inner trim painted. (old school style) 520 firestones ww 15" tires.

damn 13 tires where hard to get. Took me aminute to find good 15z!! And car lays the same. arms touch ground either set of rims.. Rides hella better on 15z! and i just did a lot of engine mods. E water pump , heads , little shit. 15z work better.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:16 PM~19706838
> *I BET YOU COULD USE IT TO MOVE 96ROADMASTERS MOBILE HOME IF HIS PARENTS EVER KICKED HIM OFF THEIR PROPERTY.
> *


could you imagine the smell coming from that trailer :burn: :barf:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 26 2011, 07:22 PM~19706891
> *You drive 3 to 4 hours on 13's ill load them up on my 2 car trailer and ride I'm smart not stupid......
> *


  You know i did. hell my shit stays in garage 5 days out the week. its a cruzer. all hwy miles is good for that V8.. change them rear axles out ,gears too and no issues! load the cooler up carry a spare and ride!


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:25 PM~19706929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the exact wheel. I have red inner trim painted. (old school style) 520 firestones ww 15" tires.
> 
> damn 13 tires where hard to get. Took me aminute to find good 15z!! And car lays the same. arms touch ground either set of rims.. Rides hella better on 15z! and i just did a lot of engine mods. E water pump , heads , little shit. 15z work better.
> *



fasho,.,.those koo oldschool rims,.,.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 07:29 PM~19706953
> * You know i did. hell my shit stays in garage 5 days out the week. its a cruzer. all hwy miles is good for that V8.. change them rear axles out ,gears too and no issues! load the cooler up carry a spare and ride!
> *


do you think anyone believes a word you say or likes you in here no so go fucken back to the **** website you came from this is a lowrider site not a site to try and pick up guys you ******


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 26 2011, 07:35 PM~19707026
> *fasho,.,.those koo oldschool rims,.,.
> *


I've turned some head pulling in a show or two. Lay and lift just a inch to ride. Simple weekend and pay day driver. car been in famly since 94 got at dealership off truck. Infact I show when they have poker runs up there. Next is moon roof and repaint maybe with Bella style patterns. And that's it.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> Alright yall finally got me I am turning my back on my 62 four door and useing it for part for the 62 two door i bought this weekend so if anybody need any parts let me know :0
> BLAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH you wish you fucktards 4 dr haters
> 
> :biggrin: 4 door for life up in herrrrrrr.......... :biggrin:





> hahahaha
> 
> i was bout to ask for pics,.,.hahaha





> Here is a pic of my brothers 61 electra





> No idiot. bagged Buick been around longer!





>





> been doing a little work on my 4-door 62. here's a shot of how it's sitting now:





> nnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOO,.,.,.NO,.
> 
> BUMB N HIT SWITCHES





> heres a little contribution to the page...im starting with my oldest ride first...these are some of the 4 doors i have had...





> To all the young lowriders out there and to the lowriders out there that feel you have to lowride like other people fuck what other people have to say about what you ride in there just haters 9 times out of 10 they will be the same fucks trying to do what you do later on





> heres a pic of mine





> zero reinforcments and NO weight,.,.its my daily lay n play,.,.





> :0





> RARECLASS I.E REPPIN DWN N THE SOUTHBAY





> PURPLE RAIN


 :wow:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:25 PM~19706929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the exact wheel. I have red inner trim painted. (old school style) 520 firestones ww 15" tires.
> 
> 
> *


RED RIMS ISNT OLD SCHOOL YOU IGNORANT FUCK. AND THOSE AINT 5.20 TIRES. 

GODDAMN YOUR STUPID.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:29 PM~19706953
> * You know i did. hell my shit stays in garage 5 days out the week. *


THATS BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A JOB AND HAVE NO REASON TO DRIVE ANYWHERE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Morning! Whose putting in work to ride this weekend! Tons of stuff going on here in raliegh and gona be good weather too!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 27 2011, 06:05 AM~19711022
> *THATS BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A JOB AND HAVE NO REASON TO DRIVE ANYWHERE.
> *


the real reason is cause he runs his mouth now hes got people that going to beat his ass and hes scared to come out of his trailer


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 27 2011, 10:08 AM~19711528
> *the real reason is cause he runs his mouth now hes got people that going to beat his ass and hes scared to come out of his trailer
> *


EVERYONE LOCAL WANTS TO BEAT HIS ASS. AND HE CANT LEAVE THE STATE SINCE HE IS ON PROBATION FOR STEALING FROM DUNKIN DONUTS. I BET HIS FAMILY IS PROUD TO BE RELATED TO HIM.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 27 2011, 08:10 AM~19711534
> *EVERYONE LOCAL WANTS TO BEAT HIS ASS. AND HE CANT LEAVE THE STATE SINCE HE IS ON PROBATION FOR STEALING FROM DUNKIN DONUTS. I BET HIS FAMILY IS PROUD TO BE RELATED TO HIM.
> *


thats why you dont have babies with your sister they come out retarded.thats whats wrong with him inbreeding


----------



## Edge 62

:0 :drama:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:53 PM~19707235
> *I've turned some head pulling in a show or two. Lay and lift just a inch to ride. Simple weekend and pay day driver. car been in famly since 94 got at dealership off  truck. Infact I show when they have poker runs up there.  Next is moon  roof and repaint maybe with Bella style patterns. And that's it.
> *




followed by what the fuck is that smell




stankin ass ******


----------



## livnlow713

:roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:25 PM~19706929
> *i just did a lot of engine mods. E water pump , heads , little shit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 06:25 PM~19706929
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the exact wheel. I have red inner trim painted. (old school style) 520 firestones ww 15" tires.
> 
> damn 13 tires where hard to get. Took me aminute to find good 15z!! And car lays the same. arms touch ground either set of rims.. Rides hella better on 15z! and i just did a lot of engine mods. E water pump , heads , little shit. 15z work better.
> *


firestone don't make 5.20 you dumb fuck, if you knew the history of lowriding so well you'd know that


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 26 2011, 09:25 PM~19706929
> *520 firestones ww 15" tires.
> 
> 
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 27 2011, 12:55 PM~19714208
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


im not surprised its not like they're going on a lowrider or anything


----------



## Sixty_Three

ttt for them bad ass parts cars uffin:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER+Jan 27 2011, 06:10 PM~19715356-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://raleigh.craigslist.org/pts/2171939560.html
> :0  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96ROADMASTER_@Jan 27 2011, 06:50 PM~19715624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty_Three

wheres the parts car riders at, shits been quiet


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 27 2011, 09:14 PM~19718118
> *wheres the parts car riders at, shits been quiet
> *


i think 96 roadmaster ate them


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

heres my old 4 door caprice when i was 14 :happysad: and im 15 now :biggrin: had a regal with juice and now i got a elco with switches :0 :biggrin: 

heres my old caprice and yes im in a club without my parents cabrones :biggrin: and and sixty_three i aint gonna say your name homie but dont hate this was sooo last year


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

STR8TIPPIN.......


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

[/quote]


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:42 AM~19722218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STR8TIPPIN.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 28 2011, 09:35 AM~19722171
> *heres my old 4 door caprice when i was 14  :happysad:  and im 15 now  :biggrin: had a regal with juice and now i got a elco with switches  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> heres my old caprice and yes im in a club without my parents cabrones  :biggrin:  and and sixty_three i aint gonna say your name homie but dont hate this was sooo last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had a 4 door once, for like a month i just couldn't get over the fact that it had 4 doors heres a video i made for the guy i sold it to.


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 28 2011, 09:26 AM~19722103
> *i think 96 roadmaster ate them
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 28 2011, 11:57 AM~19722710
> *i had a 4 door once, for like a month i just couldn't get over the fact that it had 4 doors heres a video i made for the guy i sold it to.
> 
> 
> *


 that was a nice lac.. but yeah my 4 door was shit.. i took the rims off it and sold that parts car for 600 dollars :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:42 AM~19722218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STR8TIPPIN.......
> *


 :wow: thats a bad ass linc


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

So nice out today. went for ride. out to lunch, and washed car. Gona be real nice sunday..


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 29 2011, 09:09 PM~19732813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice out today. went for ride. out to lunch, and washed car. Gona be real nice sunday..
> *



Looks clean you just need juice son and take dem bags off


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 21 2011, 08:30 PM~19663595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOT A WESTSIDE PLAQUE IN A PRIMERED CAR? DOES L.A. CHAPTER KNOW LOL


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 28 2011, 10:42 AM~19722218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STR8TIPPIN.......
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 29 2011, 08:19 PM~19733738
> *YOU GOT A WESTSIDE PLAQUE IN A PRIMERED CAR? DOES L.A. CHAPTER KNOW LOL
> *


:drama:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 26 2011, 04:31 PM~19704873
> *wheres blues cluez  :cheesy:
> *


Bluez got sold a couple months ago ... I wanted more luxury haha..


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Jan 30 2011, 04:25 AM~19735775
> *Bluez got sold a couple months ago ... I wanted more luxury haha..
> *


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 29 2011, 07:09 PM~19732813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice out today. went for ride. out to lunch, and washed car. Gona be real nice sunday..
> *


straight up garbage now get in that p.o.s. and throw it in reverse and see how hard you can hit that tree


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 29 2011, 09:13 PM~19733681
> *Looks clean you just need juice son and take dem bags off
> *



Juice will be on my 50z roadmaster :biggrin: 

When ever you kats travel up here that a cruz parking deck. nice to take pics and thats a hot rod shop. Bike shop on same side street too. Also import shop to. Got some pics of infinities laid out on 20z and benz done too..


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 30 2011, 08:28 AM~19735937
> *straight up garbage now get in that p.o.s. and throw it in reverse and see how hard you can hit that tree
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 29 2011, 09:09 PM~19732813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nice out today. went for ride. out to lunch, and washed car. Gona be real nice sunday..
> *


YOU KNOW DAMN WELL NO ONE AT THE SHOP LIKES YOU. I BET YOU STEAL FROM THEM TOO DONT YOU ******.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 21 2011, 10:30 PM~19663595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HERES A LITTLE MULTIPLE CHOICE FOR YALL ******.






*WHATS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?*
a) PLAQUE IN THE SIDE WINDOW
b) PLAQUE IN A PRIMERED CAR
c) PLAQUE IN A FOUR DOOR
d) ALL OF THE ABOVE


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 30 2011, 09:52 AM~19736431
> *YOU KNOW DAMN WELL NO ONE AT THE SHOP LIKES YOU. I BET YOU STEAL FROM THEM TOO DONT YOU ******.
> *


i dont understand how he think hes doing something with a stock p.o.s.roadturd on air and the sad thing is he really think hes doing something


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 30 2011, 08:56 AM~19736455
> *HERES A LITTLE MULTIPLE CHOICE FOR YALL ******.
> WHATS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?
> a) PLAQUE IN THE SIDE WINDOW
> b) PLAQUE IN A PRIMERED CAR
> c) PLAQUE IN A FOUR DOOR
> d) ALL OF THE ABOVE
> *


im gonna go with d on this one :drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice out! some of us out ridding instead of lil lowridding!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

seen this when I went out today..


----------



## 305-lacs

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 30 2011, 03:24 PM~19738191
> *im gonna go with d on this one :drama:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Who cares.


----------



## Edge 62

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I love haterz but not in primer long :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 30 2011, 09:35 PM~19741669
> *Who cares.
> *


i know you dont cause you be riding in your stock p.o.s. with air ride :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 30 2011, 12:19 AM~19733738
> *YOU GOT A WESTSIDE PLAQUE IN A PRIMERED CAR? DOES L.A. CHAPTER KNOW LOL
> *


THEY SURE DO , PAIGE DONE CALLED SNOW ,,,,,WHATS YOUR POINT ?


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 30 2011, 12:56 PM~19736455
> *HERES A LITTLE MULTIPLE CHOICE FOR YALL ******.
> WHATS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE?
> a) PLAQUE IN THE SIDE WINDOW
> b) PLAQUE IN A PRIMERED CAR
> c) PLAQUE IN A FOUR DOOR
> d) ALL OF THE ABOVE
> *



THATS AIGHT , TALK ALL YOU LIKE .. SHES COMIN TO MY SHP TO GET NEW PAINT AND PATTERNS 

THEY SAY A FOUR DOOR ISNT WORTH SINKING MONEY INTO , WELL HE BOUGHT THE DROS FROM ME FOR CHEAP CAUSE HES MY HOMIE , AND IM DOIN A SLAMMING PAINT JOB WITH PATTERNS FOR FREE ...SO WHY WOULDNT HE FIX IT UP ....... HOMIES HERE ..

SO TO ALL THE HATERS , THERES SOMETHING ELSE TO HATE ON


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 30 2011, 09:45 PM~19741813
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I love haterz but not in primer long  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5: I was not hating.jmo..The plaque should be the last part of the car.I did the samething as you though.When I got my plaque.Now it stays on my wall till my car is done.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 31 2011, 01:02 PM~19746417
> *THATS AIGHT , TALK ALL YOU LIKE .. SHES COMIN TO MY SHP TO GET NEW PAINT AND PATTERNS
> 
> THEY SAY A FOUR DOOR ISNT WORTH SINKING MONEY INTO , WELL HE BOUGHT THE DROS FROM ME FOR CHEAP CAUSE HES MY HOMIE , AND IM DOIN A SLAMMING PAINT JOB WITH PATTERNS FOR FREE ...SO WHY WOULDNT HE FIX IT UP .......  HOMIES HERE ..
> 
> SO TO ALL THE HATERS , THERES SOMETHING ELSE TO HATE ON
> *


now thats club love and support


----------



## Sixty_Three

ttt for primered 4 doors and the plaques in the windows :nicoderm:


----------



## Sixty_Three

come on now don't be shy post up more parts cars :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 31 2011, 11:02 AM~19746417
> *THATS AIGHT , TALK ALL YOU LIKE .. SHES COMIN TO MY SHP TO GET NEW PAINT AND PATTERNS
> 
> *



You paint too? cool, what colors?


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 31 2011, 03:02 PM~19746417
> *THATS AIGHT , TALK ALL YOU LIKE .. SHES COMIN TO MY SHP TO GET NEW PAINT AND PATTERNS
> 
> THEY SAY A FOUR DOOR ISNT WORTH SINKING MONEY INTO , WELL HE BOUGHT THE DROS FROM ME FOR CHEAP CAUSE HES MY HOMIE , AND IM DOIN A SLAMMING PAINT JOB WITH PATTERNS FOR FREE ...SO WHY WOULDNT HE FIX IT UP .......  HOMIES HERE ..
> 
> SO TO ALL THE HATERS , THERES SOMETHING ELSE TO HATE ON
> *



Some people just dont understand they just keyboard banggers that aint even in a club. Thats whats funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 31 2011, 04:55 PM~19747319
> *come on now don't be shy post up more parts cars :biggrin:
> *



TTT for a fucktard .........


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 31 2011, 01:58 PM~19747345
> *TTT for a fucktard .........
> *


you hater :angry:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 31 2011, 05:58 PM~19747345
> *TTT for a fucktard .........
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 31 2011, 06:06 PM~19747426
> *you hater :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 31 2011, 02:40 PM~19747765
> *:0
> *


you don't say to much on here since your name change :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 31 2011, 06:44 PM~19747805
> *you don't say to much on here since your name change :nicoderm:
> *


i do....when i have too...


----------



## 68impalatattooman

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 31 2011, 05:44 PM~19747805
> *you don't say to much on here since your name change :nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Jan 31 2011, 07:00 PM~19747951
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 31 2011, 03:02 PM~19746417
> *THATS AIGHT , TALK ALL YOU LIKE .. SHES COMIN TO MY SHP TO GET NEW PAINT AND PATTERNS
> 
> THEY SAY A FOUR DOOR ISNT WORTH SINKING MONEY INTO , WELL HE BOUGHT THE DROS FROM ME FOR CHEAP CAUSE HES MY HOMIE , AND IM DOIN A SLAMMING PAINT JOB WITH PATTERNS FOR FREE ...SO WHY WOULDNT HE FIX IT UP .......  HOMIES HERE ..
> 
> SO TO ALL THE HATERS , THERES SOMETHING ELSE TO HATE ON
> *


my mane thats what im talkin bout i got next lol


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 31 2011, 05:59 PM~19747937
> *i do....when i have too...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cripn8ez

ALSO TTT FOR WHAT EVER CAR U HAVE 1 DOOR 2 DOOR 4 DOOR OR 99 DOORS ITS THE EFFORT AND THE DEDICATION THAT MAKES THE PERSON THEN THE PERSON MAKES THE CAR WIT WHT THAY CAN DIG UP OUT THERE POCCETS COUCH WIFIES BANK ACOUNT Y IS IT UR PROBLEM DONT U HAVE A FUCCIN CAR TO BIULD OF UR OWN? UNLESS U GONNA PUT CHIPS ON THE NEXT MANS RIDE SHUT THE FUCC UP!!!!!!!!!! NOW I NEED A LOAN FOR MY RIDE SO IF U GONNA TALK SHIT U HAVE TO PAY!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 08:15 PM~19748664
> *ALSO TTT FOR WHAT EVER CAR U HAVE 1 DOOR 2 DOOR 4 DOOR OR 99 DOORS ITS THE EFFORT AND THE DEDICATION THAT MAKES THE PERSON THEN THE PERSON MAKES THE CAR WIT WHT THAY CAN DIG UP OUT THERE POCCETS COUCH WIFIES BANK ACOUNT Y IS IT UR PROBLEM DONT U HAVE A FUCCIN CAR TO BIULD OF UR OWN? UNLESS U GONNA PUT CHIPS ON THE NEXT MANS RIDE SHUT THE FUCC UP!!!!!!!!!! NOW I NEED A LOAN FOR MY RIDE SO IF U GONNA TALK SHIT U HAVE TO PAY!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> *


 :worship:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 07:15 PM~19748664
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU NEED SOME K'S IN YO POST.
> 
> 
> SO HERES A FEW YOU CAN KOPY AND PASTE NEXT TIME.
> 
> 
> 
> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jan 31 2011, 05:55 PM~19747324
> *You paint too? cool, what colors?
> *


YEP YEP .. NOT ALOT CAUSE HATE PREP WORK , BUT IM GONNA PUT IT THE FUC DOWN ON EDGES 62 .. 

WE NAMIN IT

" FOR THE SHIT TALKERS"


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 08:22 PM~19748735
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU NEED SOME K'S IN YO POST.
> SO HERES A FEW YOU CAN KOPY AND PASTE NEXT TIME.
> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> *



HAHA I HAVE K'S BUT SUM PLACES THEY JUST DONT BELONG? LOL


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 31 2011, 08:22 PM~19748742
> *YEP YEP .. NOT ALOT CAUSE  HATE PREP WORK , BUT IM GONNA PUT IT THE FUC DOWN ON EDGES 62 ..
> 
> WE NAMIN IT
> 
> " FOR THE SHIT TALKERS"
> *



THATS WHAT I WAS HITTIN U FOR LAST NIGHT U WANNA REPAINT THE CUTTY NOTHING FANCEY I JUST WANT THE SAME STYLE THATS ON IT I JUST WANT IT DONE OVA?


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 08:23 PM~19748748
> *HAHA I HAVE K'S BUT SUM PLACES THEY JUST DONT BELONG? LOL
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

I GIVE ALL YALL ****** PROPS FOR FIXING UP DEM FOUR DOORS. PLEASE TAKE CARE OF THEM.



















































BECAUSE REAL IMPALAS ARE GONNA NEED RESTORING IN THE FUTURE.


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 08:29 PM~19748816
> *I GIVE ALL YALL ****** PROPS FOR FIXING UP DEM FOUR DOORS. PLEASE TAKE CARE OF THEM.
> BECAUSE REAL IMPALAS ARE GONNA NEED RESTORING IN THE FUTURE.
> *


HOMIE NO FOUR DOOR HERE , YOU BEEN ROUND LONG ENOGH TO KNOW WHAT I ROLL ... SO CORRECT THE QUOTE ESE 








:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

















:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 08:24 PM~19748763
> *THATS WHAT I WAS HITTIN U FOR LAST NIGHT U WANNA REPAINT THE CUTTY NOTHING FANCEY I JUST WANT THE SAME STYLE THATS ON IT I JUST WANT IT DONE OVA?
> *


THAT SHIT IS CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 31 2011, 08:12 PM~19749246
> *HOMIE NO FOUR DOOR HERE , YOU BEEN ROUND LONG ENOGH TO KNOW WHAT I ROLL ... SO CORRECT THE QUOTE  ESE
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if only i new how to photoshop lol


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 31 2011, 09:13 PM~19749259
> *THAT SHIT IS CLEAN HOMIE
> *



TRUST ME NEEDS PAINT  ITS CLEAN BUT NOT READY


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 31 2011, 08:12 PM~19749246
> *SO CORRECT THE QUOTE  ESE
> 
> *


CAN WE GET A RACE CHECK ON ISLE 3 PLEASE.



LAST WEEK YOU WAS ACKING BLACK, NOW YOU TALMBOUT ESE'S AND SHIT. :uh:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:17 PM~19749293
> *CAN WE GET A RACE CHECK ON ISLE 3 PLEASE.
> LAST WEEK YOU WAS ACKING BLACK, NOW YOU TALMBOUT ESE'S AND SHIT. :uh:
> *


well since you are hiding i figured id call you something to get a reply since to us you are a ghost and a sucka  and i see i won ,,, you replied ty :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Jan 31 2011, 06:12 PM~19749246
> *HOMIE NO FOUR DOOR HERE , YOU BEEN ROUND LONG ENOGH TO KNOW WHAT I ROLL ... SO CORRECT THE QUOTE  ESE
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the patterns on the roof lookin good bro


----------



## 96R0ADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:17 PM~19749293
> *CAN WE GET A RACE CHECK ON ISLE 3 PLEASE.
> LAST WEEK YOU WAS ACKING BLACK, NOW YOU TALMBOUT ESE'S AND SHIT. :uh:
> *


look here hill billy . im out in my roadmaster everyweekend.
so you tell me the time and place to get your ass stomped by the cali style crew . im sick and tired of you guys hatin on me , you two cent has gone on long enough its time to start smacking you bitches up 

so until then you country bumpkins keep hiding and not showing your faces where i ride


----------



## 85eldoCE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Jan 31 2011, 09:31 PM~19749425
> *i like the patterns on the roof lookin good bro
> *


THANKS HOMIE HERES YOU A FEW MORE


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96R0ADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 08:33 PM~19749446
> *look here hill billy . im out in my roadmaster everyweekend.
> so you tell me the time and place to get your ass stomped by the cali style crew  .  im sick and tired of you guys hatin on me , you two cent has gone on long enough its time to start smacking you bitches up
> 
> so until then you country bumpkins keep hiding and not showing your faces where i ride
> *


HOME DEPOT PARKING LOT ON CAPITAL BLVD. TOMORROW MORNING AT 8AM. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96R0ADMASTER+Jan 31 2011, 06:33 PM~19749446-->
> 
> 
> 
> look here hill billy . im out in my roadmaster everyweekend.
> so you tell me the time and place to get your ass stomped by the cali style crew  .  im sick and tired of you guys hatin on me , you two cent has gone on long enough its time to start smacking you bitches up
> 
> so until then you country bumpkins keep hiding and not showing your faces where i ride
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your not even on my leval. You got to hide behind a fake account like a bieeeeitch!  If I have something to say name don't stop me. fuckin coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2011, 06:39 PM~19749508
> *THANKS HOMIE            HERES YOU A FEW MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did that?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 06:48 PM~19749591
> *HOME DEPOT PARKING LOT ON CAPITAL BLVD. TOMORROW MORNING AT 8AM. :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :nono: 

coward.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 07:15 PM~19748664
> *ALSO TTT FOR WHAT EVER CAR U HAVE 1 DOOR 2 DOOR 4 DOOR OR 99 DOORS ITS THE EFFORT AND THE DEDICATION THAT MAKES THE PERSON THEN THE PERSON MAKES THE CAR WIT WHT THAY CAN DIG UP OUT THERE POCCETS COUCH WIFIES BANK ACOUNT Y IS IT UR PROBLEM DONT U HAVE A FUCCIN CAR TO BIULD OF UR OWN? UNLESS U GONNA PUT CHIPS ON THE NEXT MANS RIDE SHUT THE FUCC UP!!!!!!!!!! NOW I NEED A LOAN FOR MY RIDE SO IF U GONNA TALK SHIT U HAVE TO PAY!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> *



WHOOP WHOOP TTT for problem solved


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Jan 31 2011, 10:21 PM~19749884
> *WHOOP WHOOP TTT for problem solved
> *



I CAN DIG IT BRUTHA  NOW SEND ME MY ICE CUBE CD LOL JK


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Waiting on you snow.. :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 28 2011, 11:42 AM~19722218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STR8TIPPIN.......
> *


this bitch is clean as fucc


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 10:25 PM~19749940
> *I CAN DIG IT BRUTHA  NOW SEND ME MY ICE CUBE CD LOL JK
> *


Yo brother you been getting my calls or texts?


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 10:38 PM~19750116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on you snow.. :0
> *



BRING IT HERE HOW MUSH? TEXT ME


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Jan 31 2011, 11:03 PM~19750453
> *Yo brother you been getting my calls or texts?
> *



NAW AINT GOT THEM BRO???? :uh: U GOT THE RT NUMBER?


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:38 PM~19750116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on you snow.. :0
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Jan 30 2011, 06:25 AM~19735777
> *
> *


u see im sill four door ridin tho.. just cant help it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 08:04 PM~19750474
> *BRING IT HERE HOW MUSH? TEXT ME
> *


LoL. That's a homies caddi. I'm a buick ryder! Lay and law lower here.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 11:06 PM~19750497
> *NAW AINT GOT THEM BRO???? :uh: U GOT THE RT NUMBER?
> *


Ill pm you what I got


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by 96R0ADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 08:33 PM~19749446
> *look here hill billy . im out in my roadmaster everyweekend.
> so you tell me the time and place to get your ass stomped by the cali style crew  .  im sick and tired of you guys hatin on me , you two cent has gone on long enough its time to start smacking you bitches up
> 
> so until then you country bumpkins keep hiding and not showing your faces where i ride
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Do you even live in Cali?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Jan 31 2011, 10:10 PM~19752365
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Do you even live in Cali?
> *


He lives in trollvilee. That's a zero instead of a O


----------



## 64 SS

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:42 PM~19752764
> *He lives in trollvilee. That's a zero  instead of a O
> *


 :uh: fucken smelly cat


----------



## Sixty_Three

are all the 4 door ridin **** from the same town or somthin ? :ugh:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 04:29 PM~19748816
> *I GIVE ALL YALL ****** PROPS FOR FIXING UP DEM FOUR DOORS. PLEASE TAKE CARE OF THEM.
> BECAUSE REAL IMPALAS ARE GONNA NEED RESTORING IN THE FUTURE.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 31 2011, 04:15 PM~19748664
> *COME GET SOME YOU LITTLE BUMS, MESS WIT IT !
> *


:0


----------



## bigtroubles1

4 doe, fo fo


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 08:55 PM~19749673
> *
> 
> coward.
> *


HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE TRIED TO FIGHT YOU AND YOU JUST RUN AND HIDE OR CALL THE COPS. YOU ARE A COWARD YOU PIECE OF SHIT, BUT YOUR DAY IS COMING.


----------



## cripn8ez

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 1 2011, 04:39 AM~19754021
> *:0
> *


 :0 HAHA


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 1 2011, 07:31 AM~19754755
> *HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE TRIED TO FIGHT YOU AND YOU JUST RUN AND HIDE OR CALL THE COPS. YOU ARE A COWARD YOU PIECE OF SHIT, BUT YOUR DAY IS COMING.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

:uh:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT *

For the 4 door ridez!

:biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN

IF IT'S A 4DOOR, IT BETTER BE A FLEETWOOD IMO


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Feb 1 2011, 04:54 PM~19759490
> *TTT
> 
> For the parts cars
> 
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## 187PURE

AFTER PURCHASING TWO COUPES, I'LL NEVER GO BACK TO A 4 DOOR


----------



## Dubbed 64

I bet most riders had at least one 4 door in their life


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 2 2011, 11:21 AM~19766704
> *I bet most riders had at least  one 4 door in their life
> *


i own one now and want to build a caddy soon


----------



## bigtroubles1

PURPLE RAIN


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 1 2011, 01:42 AM~19752764
> *He lives in trollvilee. That's a zero  instead of a O
> *


but YOU are in cali style car club , RIGHT ?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Feb 2 2011, 12:46 PM~19767257-->
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE RAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like that interior.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCdroptop64_@Feb 2 2011, 01:02 PM~19767378
> *but YOU  are in cali style car club , RIGHT ?
> *


Not a car club. Just a group that rides and eat at the local bar. :biggrin: AKA club house crew. No rules , fees , nor any BS. but the style of out west , cook outs , car lots , and chilling . Also do tons of local charity and fund-raisers..


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 2 2011, 12:46 PM~19767257
> *PURPLE RAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: them seats are bad ass and i like the pinstriping


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 2 2011, 12:21 PM~19766704
> *I bet most riders had at least  one 4 door in their life
> *


My first was a 96 bigbody. I miss that car.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 03:31 PM~19767652
> *Like that interior.
> Not a car club. Just a group that rides and eat at the local bar. :biggrin: AKA club house crew. No rules , fees , nor any BS. but the style of out west , cook outs , car lots , and chilling . Also do tons of local charity and fund-raisers..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


have you EVER even been to any type of lowrider function/bbq/cookout/cruise/car show OUT WEST???????


----------



## Edge 62

:wave:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 2 2011, 01:21 PM~19766704
> *I bet most riders had at least  one 4 door in their life
> *


i had this back in 99. 1990 with 10k miles, I was the 2nd owner. i bought it to drive and eventually use all the good parts on a 2 door, but ended up getting rid of it.


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Feb 2 2011, 09:56 AM~19766535
> *AFTER PURCHASING TWO COUPES, I'LL NEVER GO BACK TO A 4 DOOR
> *


of course, why go back to smelling shit when you can smell roses :nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 02:55 PM~19768290
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> have you EVER even been to any type of lowrider function/bbq/cookout/cruise/car show OUT WEST???????
> *


Yes and got plenty pics. how bought you? Glendale CA is where my dads other house is. And mom has one in Scottsdale. AZ.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 06:37 PM~19769238
> *Yes and got plenty pics. how bought you? Glendale CA is where my dads other house is. And mom has one in Scottsdale. AZ.
> *


 :uh: 

lying ass motherfucker.





ive forgotten about more things that ive done than you will ever do. bitch.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 05:27 PM~19769731
> *:uh:
> 
> lying ass motherfucker.
> ive forgotten about more things that ive done than you will ever do. bitch.
> *


 :uh: 

You aint done shit but bump your gums last 8yrs or so. You ride a eco car and deliver nos aircraft parts around NC.. :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 07:46 PM~19769932
> *:uh:
> 
> You aint done shit but bump your gums last 8yrs or so. You ride a eco car and deliver nos aircraft parts around NC.. :roflmao:
> *


and you still wont do shit but hide like a little bitch. if you scared, just say youre scared.


----------



## 1229

and seriously fat boy, what the fuck have you done?? other than take your grandmas piece of shit, put hub caps and airbags on it. and manage to piss off everyone in NC, SC, VA, TN and GA. people are standing in line to beat your ass.



motherfucker i got shirts that are worth more than your roadmaster.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 05:48 PM~19769948
> *and you still wont do shit but hide like a little bitch. if you scared, just say youre scared.
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 07:54 PM~19770026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 05:54 PM~19770032
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 08:02 PM~19770164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you still scared, poor and on probation for stealing donuts.



keep hiding, thats all you can do right.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Feb 1 2011, 07:54 PM~19759490
> *TTT
> 
> For the 4 door ridez!
> 
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 06:04 PM~19770177
> *you still scared, poor and on probation for stealing donuts.
> keep hiding, thats all you can do right.
> *


Scared of what?

Poor , ya so what. You keep bringing that up.


I bet you got a perfect record. Well before you stole and sold hot parts to some major car clubs in NC. what did happen at the impalla warehouse. Buddy. your friends still pissed.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 2 2011, 02:46 PM~19767257
> *PURPLE RAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Hella good... :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 08:08 PM~19770253
> *Scared of what?
> 
> Poor , ya so what. You  keep bringing that up.
> I bet you got a perfect record. Well before you stole and sold hot parts to some major car clubs in NC. what did happen at the impalla warehouse. Buddy. your friends still pissed.
> *


again, you are grasping at straws to make someone else look bad, when you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## milkbone

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 2 2011, 08:17 PM~19770365
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


whats up you 5 door riding fucker. :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 09:17 PM~19770375
> *whats up you 5 door riding fucker. :cheesy:
> *



CHILLIN WITH THE LIL MAN WHILE EVERYONE ELSE IS OUT AT DINNER...SUPPOSE TO BE DOIN SOME ONLINE CLASSES BUT I FINISHED MY EDM COURSE AND I AM JUST KINDA BLAH RIGHT NOW

WHAT ARE YOU UP TO FUCKFACE


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 2 2011, 08:20 PM~19770404
> *CHILLIN WITH THE LIL MAN WHILE EVERYONE ELSE IS OUT AT DINNER...SUPPOSE TO BE DOIN SOME ONLINE CLASSES BUT I FINISHED MY EDM COURSE AND I AM JUST KINDA BLAH RIGHT NOW
> 
> WHAT ARE YOU UP TO FUCKFACE
> *


besides rubbing my cock on your setup, not much. :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 09:21 PM~19770429
> *besides rubbing my cock on your setup, not much. :biggrin:
> *



  

MY SET IS NICE THOUGH


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 08:21 PM~19770429
> *besides rubbing my cock on your setup, not much. :biggrin:
> *


I'LL RAPE YOU AND MILKBONES SETUP.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2011, 05:52 PM~19770000
> *and seriously fat boy, what the fuck have you done?? other than take your grandmas piece of shit, put hub caps and airbags on it. and manage to piss off everyone in NC, SC, VA, TN and GA. people are standing in line to beat your ass.
> motherfucker i got shirts that are worth more than your roadmaster.
> *


 :wave: we hate him in pa 2


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 09:29 PM~19770515
> *I'LL RAPE YOU AND MILKBONES SETUP.
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Hydros4life

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 2 2011, 02:39 PM~19767719
> *:thumbsup: them seats are bad ass and i like the pinstriping
> *


Thanks dog


----------



## aphustle

i wonder where my parts will go after im done with my parts car,.

prob to another parts car,,. :angry: 

i wanna b a loved donor too  

i kno deep down all the 2 door impala owners really do love the 4 door impala owners cuzz they know they keepin the parts fresh n rust free,.,.lol


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 2 2011, 11:32 PM~19774112
> *Thanks dog
> *



wat it do big dog,.,.

we gotta get that linc to do da standin 3,.,.all u need is a lil welding and 10,000 pounds of weight on each side n u good too go,.,.


i tell peoples i got bout 8k lbs of weight to do the standin 3 n they believe me,.,.sum peoples is too much,.,.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life+Feb 2 2011, 07:05 PM~19770917-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 07:15 PM~19771023
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-aphustle_@Feb 3 2011, 12:13 AM~19774502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder where my parts will go after im done with my parts car,.
> 
> prob to another parts car,,. :angry:
> 
> i wanna b a loved donor too
> 
> i kno deep down all the 2 door impala owners really do love the 4 door impala owners cuzz they know they keepin the parts fresh n rust free,.,.lol
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 07:02 PM~19770164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao this is funny


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Feb 3 2011, 01:15 AM~19774517
> *wat it do big dog,.,.
> 
> we gotta get that linc to do da standin 3,.,.all u need is a lil welding and 10,000 pounds of weight on each side n u good too go,.,.
> i tell peoples i got bout 8k lbs of weight to do the standin 3 n they believe me,.,.sum peoples is too much,.,.
> *


thats about 80 batteries wrth f weight lol i only need 70 more batteries , lets do this player hahaha  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life

:wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Feb 3 2011, 03:00 PM~19778581
> *:wow:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 3 2011, 04:04 PM~19778614
> *:angry:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Feb 3 2011, 05:08 PM~19778645
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life+Feb 3 2011, 02:00 PM~19778581-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 02:04 PM~19778614
> *:angry:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Edge [email protected] 3 2011, 02:08 PM~19778645
> *:uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hydros4life_@Feb 3 2011, 02:17 PM~19778702
> *:wave:
> *








:0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-69_@Jan 2 1989, 08:21 PM~19770429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: come on fukin guy!!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION

MY 85 LAC


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 02:38 PM~19778825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 85 LAC
> *


Lot of clean For doorz in that pic. :cheesy:


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 04:26 PM~19778742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


HEY, GO DIE. DO BLACK HISTORY MONTH A FAVOR YOU FAT PIECE OF SHIT.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 05:26 PM~19778742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 02:48 PM~19778887
> *Lot of clean For doorz in that pic. :cheesy:
> *


USO CARS ON ONE SIDE AND ROLLERZ CARS ON THE OTHER..... SIDE BY SIDE


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 04:54 PM~19778932
> *USO CARS ON ONE SIDE AND ROLLERZ CARS ON THE OTHER..... SIDE BY SIDE
> *


2 CLUBS THAT 96ROADMASTER CANT JOIN BECAUSE NO ONE LIKES HIM. HE ALREADY BEEN TURNED DOWN BY THEM.


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 01:38 PM~19778825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 85 LAC
> *


its not even 90'd out so theres no good parts for a 2 door coupe


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 03:31 PM~19767652
> *Like that interior.
> Not a car club. Just a group that rides and eat at the local bar. :biggrin: AKA club house crew. No rules , fees , nor any BS. but the style of out west , cook outs , car lots , and chilling . Also do tons of local charity and fund-raisers..
> *


YOU AINT DONE SHIT FOR ANY FUNDRAISERS YOU LYING MOTHERFUCKER. YOU STEAL FROM THEM, THAT IT. YOU DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT WEST COAST STYLE, WHY YOU LIE SO MUCH? AND DONT FRONT LIKE YOU GOT FRIENDS, NO ONE LIKES YOU.


----------



## Edge 62

:uh:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 03:02 PM~19778981
> *its not even 90'd out so theres no good parts for a 2 door coupe
> *


I would rather clean up, chrome up and keep it with OG parts. Rather than adding all the parts thats not suppose to be on it. Just my opinion, but everybody 90's thier shit out. Kinda like a 90 Chevy puttin on a cadillac front clip.....played out. Just my opinion.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

ttt for them parts cars


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 04:38 PM~19778825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 85 LAC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice ride!!


----------



## Sixty_Three




----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 02:54 PM~19779407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 02:48 PM~19778890
> *HEY, GO DIE. DO BLACK HISTORY MONTH A FAVOR YOU FAT PIECE OF SHIT.
> *


x16


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 05:25 PM~18239244
> *whats wrong with 4 doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 03:28 PM~19779180
> *I would rather clean up, chrome up and keep it with OG parts. Rather than adding all the parts thats not suppose to be on it. Just my opinion, but everybody 90's thier shit out. Kinda like a 90 Chevy puttin on a cadillac front clip.....played out. Just my opinion.
> *


Exactly! Same thoughts here!


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 04:40 PM~19780245
> *Exactly! Same thoughts here!
> *


im pretty sure no one gives a fuck what you think :nicoderm:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 05:52 PM~19780341
> *im pretty sure no one gives a fuck what you think :nicoderm:
> *


I pretty shure no one really doesn't give a rats ass what you got to say or post !


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 05:18 PM~19780530
> *I pretty shure no one really doesn't give a rats ass what you got to say or post !
> *


your a fuckin retard


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 07:03 PM~19780964
> *your a fuckin retard
> *


x99999999999


----------



## milkbone

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 09:03 PM~19780964
> *your a fuckin retard
> *



Dude are you serious your the fuckin retard all you do is run dem dick bumpers and KNOW BODY gives a shit if you do not like 4 drs. so go dick bump else were you fucktard 


oh I would be willing to bet money that you eather have a 4 dr or want one or you drive a honda with a loud muffler so vrrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmm you duece bag


----------



## Sixty_Three

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty_Three

edge please get a lowrider before talking shit :nicoderm:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Feb 3 2011, 03:08 PM~19778645
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 10:34 PM~19781961
> *edge please get a lowrider before talking shit :nicoderm:
> *



Well homie you know what I got post up what you got ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Feb 3 2011, 08:38 PM~19781997
> *Well homie you know what I got post up what you got ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


 :0


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1+Feb 2 2011, 02:46 PM~19767257-->
> 
> 
> 
> PURPLE RAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 05:13 PM~19768408
> *i had this back in 99. 1990 with 10k miles, I was the 2nd owner. i bought it to drive and eventually use all the good parts on a 2 door, but ended up getting rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CERTIFIED [email protected] 2 2011, 08:01 PM~19770134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 02:13 AM~19774502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder where my parts will go after im done with my parts car,.
> 
> prob to another parts car,,. :angry:
> 
> i wanna b a loved donor too
> 
> i kno deep down all the 2 door impala owners really do love the 4 door impala owners cuzz they know they keepin the parts fresh n rust free,.,.lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAIDER NATION_@Feb 3 2011, 04:38 PM~19778825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 85 LAC
> *




*TTT*</span>

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Feb 3 2011, 08:38 PM~19781997
> *Well homie you know what I got post up what you got ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


ttt for your parts car.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Feb 3 2011, 10:50 PM~19782133
> *
> 
> TTT</span>
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



X2


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 07:53 PM~19782159
> *ttt for your parts car.
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 10:53 PM~19782159
> *ttt for your parts car.
> *




:uh: 
:banghead:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 08:53 PM~19782159
> *ttt for your parts car.
> *


what makes your's any better?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Feb 3 2011, 08:55 PM~19782185
> *:uh:
> :banghead:
> *


x2


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 3 2011, 08:58 PM~19782232
> *what makes your's any better?
> *


x2


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 3 2011, 08:58 PM~19782232
> *what makes your's any better?
> *


 its a 2 DOOR :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 08:02 PM~19782285
> *its a 2 DOOR  :cheesy:
> *


that makes it 10 times better


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 09:04 PM~19782311
> *that makes it 10 times better
> *


 A MILLION TIMES BETTER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Feb 3 2011, 08:38 PM~19781997
> *Well homie you know what I got post up what you got ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


Give him credit he posted up his dads car.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Fool still stays at home. he don't pay no bills..


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 08:05 PM~19782322
> *Give him credit he posted up his dads car..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Fool still stays at home. he don't pay no bills..
> *


lol my bills every month are more than your ass makes in a year now GTFO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 09:04 PM~19782321
> *A MILLION TIMES BETTERMAZDA MINI TRUCK SLAMMED AIR BAGS-SOLD
> ANOTHER MAZDA MINI TRUCK SLAMMED AIR BAGS-SOLD
> CAPRICE ON 13'S-SOLD
> 1987 REGAL WITH SWiTCHES-SOLD
> 1979 EL CAMINO- 'ELCO LOCO' LINK-
> *


All garbage!! Beginer lowriders!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


What a resume'


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:05 PM~19782322
> *Give him credit he posted up his dads car..  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Fool still stays at home. he don't pay no bills..
> *


 FUCK your roadmaster. ttt for that parts car


----------



## Llerenas1960s

it dont matter a lowrider is a lowrider iv sean clean ass four doors even cleaner then some 2 doors


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:08 PM~19782373
> *All garbage!! Beginer lowriders!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What a resume'
> *


 all worth and are better then that piece of shit 4 door parts car roadmaster :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 09:04 PM~19782321
> *A MILLION TIMES BETTER
> *


Okay :wow: jmo But your ride ain't better then the next man's ride.I would rather have a 62,63,64 4 door then a 80's ride.But thats me.Do your thing homie


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 3 2011, 09:11 PM~19782406
> *Okay  :wow: jmo But your ride ain't better then the next man's ride.I would rather have a 62,63,64 4 door then a 80's ride.But thats me.Do your thing homie
> *


fuck yea me to thats how i see it


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 08:08 PM~19782373
> *All garbage!! Beginer lowriders!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What a resume'
> *


beginner lowriders ? what the fuck do you think a 4 door roadmaster is ?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 09:08 PM~19782374
> *FUCK your roadmaster. ttt for that parts car
> *





> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMiEZ OnLY C.C*





:no:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:13 PM~19782424
> *:no:
> *


PURO SOUTHSIDE FUCK 4 DOORS TTT FOR THEM PARTS CARS


----------



## Llerenas1960s

TTT MY 66 WOULD NEVER GIVE IT UP FOR NO 80S TWO DOOR


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 10:08 PM~19782368
> *lol my bills every month are more than your ass makes in a year now GTFO
> *


thats alot of bills lmao


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 3 2011, 09:14 PM~19782444
> *TTT MY 66 WOULD NEVER GIVE IT UP FOR NO 80S TWO DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I LIKE THAT 68... TTT FOR THAT PARTS CAR YOU GOT


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 3 2011, 08:14 PM~19782444
> *TTT MY 66 WOULD NEVER GIVE IT UP FOR NO 80S TWO DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothin but fuckin primer :roflmao:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 09:15 PM~19782460
> *nothin but fuckin primer :roflmao:
> *


 TTT FOR THEM PRIMERD 4 DOOR PARTS CARS


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 3 2011, 08:14 PM~19782453
> *thats alot of bills lmao
> *


fundi only makes like 100 bucks a week homie :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 3 2011, 09:14 PM~19782444
> *TTT MY 66 WOULD NEVER GIVE IT UP FOR NO 80S TWO DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1

4 door 2 door fuck a door how about ttt for clean ass rides


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Feb 3 2011, 09:09 PM~19782384-->
> 
> 
> 
> all worth and are better then that piece of shit 4 door parts car roadmaster  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: :no: :no: :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 29 1991, 09:09 PM~19782384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Look at this dude!! Come on!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 3 2011, 09:17 PM~19782496
> *4 door 2 door fuck a door how about ttt for clean ass rides
> *


TTT FOR THEM 4 DOOR PARTS CARS


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:18 PM~19782508
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> Look at this dude!! Come on!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 IM MEXICAN DUMB FUCK. TTT FOR YOUR PARTS CAR


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 3 2011, 08:17 PM~19782496
> *4 door 2 door fuck a door how about ttt for clean ass rides
> *


come on joe you know better than that :nono:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 3 2011, 09:14 PM~19782444
> *TTT MY 66 WOULD NEVER GIVE IT UP FOR NO 80S TWO DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 3 2011, 09:17 PM~19782496
> *4 door 2 door fuck a door how about ttt for clean ass rides
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 09:19 PM~19782529
> *IM MEXICAN DUMB FUCK. TTT FOR YOUR PARTS CAR
> *


 :no:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 09:16 PM~19782474
> *TTT FOR THEM PRIMERD 4 DOOR PARTS CARS
> *


post your ride up atleast i have them primerd and not letting them sit to rot


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:21 PM~19782564
> *:no:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 09:15 PM~19782460
> *nothin but fuckin primer :roflmao:
> *


post your ride up


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:20 PM~19782546
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 3 2011, 09:21 PM~19782566
> *post your ride up atleast i have them primerd and not letting them sit to rot
> *


 ITS A 79 ELCO. NOT EVEN A 80'S :biggrin: 2 DOOR! AND I MOB MY SHIT EVERY DAY.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68+Feb 3 2011, 09:21 PM~19782566-->
> 
> 
> 
> post your ride up atleast i have them primerd and not letting them sit to rot
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19782583
> *:wow:
> *


Should keep your face book locked..

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:24 PM~19782618
> *He can't.
> Should keep your face book locked..
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 FUCK FACE BOOK. PURO MYSPACE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 3 2011, 09:21 PM~19782566
> *post your ride up atleast i have them primerd and not letting them sit to rot
> *


like that Impala


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 3 2011, 08:14 PM~19782444
> *TTT MY 66 WOULD NEVER GIVE IT UP FOR NO 80S TWO DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love those pontiacs :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 3 2011, 09:17 PM~19782496
> *4 door 2 door fuck a door how about ttt for clean ass rides
> *


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 3 2011, 08:22 PM~19782585
> *post your ride up
> *


im koo, i posted my tray up several times im done with that


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 09:25 PM~19782647
> *im koo, i posted my tray up several times im done with that
> *


AND HOMIES ITS A 2 DOOR! TRE :cheesy:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 3 2011, 09:24 PM~19782636
> *like that Impala
> *


  thanks homez


----------



## RiddinglowCR

>





> HERES MY 4DR LAC





> ha LOL ok i take somthing back,4 door cheavys look good< Slammed !!!!! On air , like a lowrod, then i aprove, but no lowrider





> There's nothing wrong wit 4 doors! I get chit sometimes but I dont care. Ive had a 81 Coupe and this 87 4 door and id rather have a 4 door now!
> My Euroed 87...





> There's nothing wrong wit 4 doors! I get chit sometimes but I dont care. Ive had a 81 Coupe and this 87 4 door and id rather have a 4 door now!
> My Euroed 87...
> 
> besidse cadies and Lincs, what else is there?
> how about a maditor? this my homies whip and it aint cut but hell its a four door on ds lol shit like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still Riden :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks cool to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002a/19947_2...31_800505_n.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD FOR 45000. :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bringing a few pics back!!
> 
> *TTT *
> 
> For the 4 door RIDEZ!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 10:19 PM~19782516
> *TTT FOR THEM 4 DOOR PARTS CARS
> *


ttt for being different and not being a follower and being a leader 4 door ridin all day everyday RARECLASS FOUR DOOR LINE UP


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 09:24 PM~19782639
> *love those pontiacs :thumbsup:
> *


yea there classy LOCO


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 09:23 PM~19782599
> *ITS A 79 ELCO. NOT EVEN A 80'S  :biggrin:  2 DOOR! AND I MOB MY SHIT EVERY DAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ugly ass Hehaw edition lowrider!! Go do a moon shine run!!!





:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 3 2011, 11:27 PM~19782682
> *ttt for being different and not being a follower and being a leader 4 door ridin all day everyday RARECLASS FOUR DOOR LINE UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:29 PM~19782720
> *Ugly ass Hehaw edition lowrider!! Go do a moon shine run!!!
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 PUTO THATS NOT MINE


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 09:30 PM~19782725
> *PUTO THATS NOT MINE
> *


post it up?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 09:25 PM~19782647
> *im koo, i posted my tray up several times im done with that
> *


Shut up little guy! You posted up your pops shit! You ole fronting ass busta!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:32 PM~19782758
> *Shut up little guy! You posted up your pops shit! You ole fronting ass busta!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 ITS HIS TRE


----------



## ROCK OUT

i have a four door :cheesy:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 08:32 PM~19782758
> *Shut up little guy! You posted up your pops shit! You ole fronting ass busta!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my pops live like 80 miles away, don't even like him but least i don't roll a 4 door roadmaster :roflmao:


----------



## six trey impala

id roll a clean 4 door pre 64 impala over a g body or 80s car any day, idk about building one though :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 09:30 PM~19782725
> *PUTO THATS NOT MINE
> *


 :nono: 

I would be embarrassed too if i rode that shit!! hell poor car. We use those for crash derbies and stunt shows here in stick ville!!! YEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAWWWWWW!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 09:33 PM~19782786
> *i have a four door :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass ride.Been looking at those rides for me :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 11:33 PM~19782786
> *i have a four door :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 3 2011, 08:32 PM~19782763
> *ITS HIS TRAY
> *


YUP


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 10:20 PM~19782537
> *come on joe you know better than that :nono:
> *


 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2011, 09:34 PM~19782820
> *id roll a clean 4 door pre 64 impala over a g body or 80s car any day, idk about building one though  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Feb 3 2011, 09:32 PM~19782763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS HIS TRE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> na its not..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOCO [email protected] 3 2011, 09:33 PM~19782786
> *i have a four door :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 09:34 PM~19782813
> *my pops live like 80 miles away, don't even like him but least i don't roll a 4 door roadmaster :roflmao:
> *


You roll on the bus and bike it at car shows!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 09:33 PM~19782786
> *i have a four door :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 09:33 PM~19782786
> *i have a four door :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn even the town car has juice now? or u unplug the air bags :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Elcos are lower in lowrider status then G bodies! You aint doing nothing homie! Honestly ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:0


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2011, 08:38 PM~19782879
> *damn even the town car has juice now? or u unplug the air bags  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


old pic with the air off  havent even driven it in like 6 months, only driven a handful of times before that its just sitting around man


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Feb 3 2011, 08:35 PM~19782824-->
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass ride.Been looking at those rides for me :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there good dailys ride smooth and get good mpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 08:35 PM~19782825
> *NICE!!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOWLOW 68_@Feb 3 2011, 08:38 PM~19782871
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: 
:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 09:43 PM~19782939
> *old pic with the air off  havent even driven it in like 6 months, only driven a handful of times before that its just sitting around man
> *


ha though so :biggrin: time too sell it and get a cheby


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 08:40 PM~19782899
> *Elcos are lower in lowrider status then G bodies! You aint doing nothing homie! Honestly ! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: your like 40 years old rolling a fucking roadmaster that your granny gave you, theres nothing wrong with gbodys and elco's now shut the fuck up !


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 08:33 PM~19782786
> *i have a four door :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ford


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2011, 09:44 PM~19782958
> *ha though so  :biggrin: time too sell it and get a cheby
> *


 :ugh: 

















:h5:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:47 PM~19782998
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2011, 08:44 PM~19782958
> *ha though so  :biggrin: time too sell it and get a cheby
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 09:52 PM~19783063
> *:ninja:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2011, 08:53 PM~19783080
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


trade for that 63 in ur garage :naughty:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 09:45 PM~19782971
> *:uh: your like 40 years old rolling a fucking roadmaster that your granny gave you, theres nothing wrong with gbodys and elco's now shut the fuck up !
> *








:biggrin:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 09:59 PM~19783148
> *trade for that 63 in ur garage :naughty:
> *


which one :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Feb 3 2011, 09:01 PM~19783176
> *which one :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


 :scrutinize: :run:


----------



## six trey impala

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 3 2011, 10:02 PM~19783198
> *:scrutinize:  :run:
> *


----------



## Sixty_Three

ttt for them parts cars


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19783438
> *ttt for them parts cars
> *


You must have 4 door envy since you keep it to the top !


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 09:50 PM~19783757
> *You must have 4 door envy since you keep it to the top !
> *


thats right :cheesy: and i plan on keep doin it so keep your dick sucker shut


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 3 2011, 11:08 PM~19783922
> *thats right  :cheesy:  and i plan on keep doin it so keep your dick sucker shut
> *


Knew it! Closet case !


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 11:29 PM~19782720
> *Ugly ass Hehaw edition lowrider!! Go do a moon shine run!!!
> :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE SAME HUBCAPS YOU GOT ******. WHY YOU KEEP CHANGING PICS IN PEEPS QUOTES, NO ONE IS BELIEVING YOU. EVERYONE HATES YOU. YOU KIDS HATE YOU, YOUR CHURCH MEMBERS HATE YOU. EVERYONE IN NC, SC, VA, GA, TN AND PA HATES YOU. DUNKIN DONUTS HATES YOU AND HAD YOU ARRRESTED. YOU LIVE IN A MOBILE HOME ON YOUR PARENTS PROPERTY, YOU DONT WORK. YOU DONT PAY CHILD SUPPORT AND YOU PUT AIR BAGS AND HUB CAPS ON YOUR GRANDMAS ROADMASTER....................






SO DO US ALL A FAVOR AND DIE, PLEASE GODDAMNIT, DIE.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 11:34 PM~19782821
> *:nono:
> 
> I would be embarrassed too if i rode that shit!! hell poor car. We use those for crash derbies and stunt shows here in stick ville!!! YEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAWWWWWW!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU DUMB FAT PIECE OF SHIT. HOW CAN YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT THE ELCO YOU PUT PICS OF. THAT CAR IS 100 TIMES NICER THAN YOUR GRANDMAS ROADMASTER. 


YOU REALLY ARE A RETARDED ASS PIECE OF SHIT TO PUT DOWN A CAR THATS 1000000000 TIMES NICER THAN ANYTHING YOU HAVE EVER OWNED.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 11:34 PM~19782821
> *:nono:
> 
> I would be embarrassed too if i rode that shit!! hell poor car. We use those for crash derbies and stunt shows here in stick ville!!! YEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAWWWWWW!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *













SO YOU ARE SAYING YOU WOULD BE EMBARRASSED TO DRIVE THIS ELCO, BUT YOU DRIVE THIS PIECE OF SHIT ROADMASTER?





























AND YOU BOUGHT THIS GAY ASS LITTLE MOONROOF? THAT SHIT IS ONLY 30" WIDE AND DONT EVEN OPEN. AND YOU THINK THAT MAKES YOU A RIDER?



















YOU GONNA TALK SHIT ABOUT HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 PAST RIDES??????? WHAT ABOUT YOUR PAST RIDES? HELL MOTHERFUCKER, THAT PIECE OF SHIT YOU HAVE NOW IS A BEGINNER CAR. YOU DIDNT EVEN PAY FOR IT. 




> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 3 2011, 11:08 PM~19782373
> *All garbage!! Beginer lowriders!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> What a resume'
> *


AFTER OWNING THIS PILE OF SHIT, HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU CALL SOMEONE ELSE OUT?



















WITH THIS INTERIOR?????












AND YOU WONDER WHY YOU ARE SCARED TO GO TO SHOWS ANYMORE. BITCH YOU WERE EVEN BANNED FROM GOING TO THE CINCO SHOW. AND RUBEN IS ONE OF THE NICEST PEOPLE OUT THERE AND EVEN HE HATES YOU AND TOLD YOU NOT TO COME TO HIS SHOW.


WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO GET IT? THERES AT LEAST 10-15 PEOPLE READY TO BEAT YOUR ASS AND YOU STILL DONT KNOW WHEN TO SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER




----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 06:59 AM~19785429
> *LOOKS LIKE THE SAME HUBCAPS YOU GOT ******. WHY YOU KEEP CHANGING PICS IN PEEPS QUOTES, NO ONE IS BELIEVING YOU. EVERYONE HATES YOU. YOU KIDS HATE YOU, YOUR CHURCH MEMBERS HATE YOU. EVERYONE IN NC, SC, VA, GA, TN AND PA HATES YOU. DUNKIN DONUTS HATES YOU AND HAD YOU ARRRESTED. YOU LIVE IN A MOBILE HOME ON YOUR PARENTS PROPERTY, YOU DONT WORK. YOU DONT PAY CHILD SUPPORT AND YOU PUT AIR BAGS AND HUB CAPS ON YOUR GRANDMAS ROADMASTER....................
> SO DO US ALL A FAVOR AND DIE, PLEASE GODDAMNIT, DIE.
> *


Y u worried about what the next man is doing ..


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 4 2011, 10:49 AM~19786179
> *Y u worried about what the next man is doing ..
> *


WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT WHAT IM WORRIED ABOUT? THAT STUPID MOTHERFUCKER HAS BEEN TALKING TRASH TO EVERYONE OUT THIS WAY. ITS TIME HE GOT A TASTE OF HIS OWN MEDICINE.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 4 2011, 08:49 AM~19786179
> *Y u worried about what the next man is doing ..
> *


He aint got anything else to do but be a wana be MOD. hes on ever topic following me around. I must be doing something right.

:biggrin: 

Glad you got those pics for me Rode. That sight died and stole a lot of our info i lost a lot of pics. Wow you are loser..


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 11:59 AM~19786651
> *He aint got anything else to do but be a wana be MOD. hes on ever topic following me around. I must be doing something right.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Glad you got those pics for me Rode. That sight died and stole a lot of our info i lost a lot of pics. Wow you are loser..
> *


YOU HAVE NEVER DONE ANYTHING RIGHT.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 10:18 AM~19786352
> *WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT WHAT IM WORRIED ABOUT? THAT STUPID MOTHERFUCKER HAS BEEN TALKING TRASH TO EVERYONE OUT THIS WAY. ITS TIME HE GOT A TASTE OF HIS OWN MEDICINE.
> *


oh ok lol just asking just seems like everyones on his ass but if he deserves it then u know better than i do


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 09:59 AM~19786651
> *He aint got anything else to do but be a wana be MOD. hes on ever topic following me around. I must be doing something right.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Glad you got those pics for me Rode. That sight died and stole a lot of our info i lost a lot of pics. Wow you are loser..
> *


can i ask you why you even come in here no one likes you. your a piece of shit doing nothing please do everyone a favor and go kill yourself


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 4 2011, 10:38 AM~19786925
> *oh ok lol just asking just seems like everyones on his ass but if he deserves it then u know better than i do
> *


he brings it all on himself. he runs his mouth to much and its going to catch up with him real soon


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 2 2011, 04:31 PM~19767652
> *Like that interior.
> Not a car club. Just a group that rides and eat at the local bar. :biggrin: AKA club house crew. No rules , fees , nor any BS. but the style of out west , cook outs , car lots , and chilling . Also do tons of local charity and fund-raisers..
> *


NOT STARTING SHIT BUT I REMEMBER CORRECTLY , THAT WHEN YOUR CAR AND THAT FORD RANGER WAS POSTED UP IN CAROLINA FEST YALLS STICKERS SAID QUOTE " CALI STYLE CAR CLUB " 

I JUST SAYIN WHAT SEEN


----------



## Hydros4life

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Feb 4 2011, 11:39 AM~19787417
> *NOT STARTING SHIT BUT I REMEMBER CORRECTLY , THAT WHEN YOUR CAR AND THAT FORD RANGER WAS POSTED UP IN CAROLINA FEST YALLS STICKERS SAID      QUOTE "  CALI STYLE CAR CLUB  "
> 
> I JUST SAYIN WHAT  SEEN
> *


Truck has a sticker. The rest us ride. The guy owns a vinyl shop.


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 03:12 PM~19787669
> *Truck has a sticker. The rest us ride. The guy owns a vinyl shop.
> *


 :scrutinize: SO YOU ARE SAYING THAT YOU ARE "NOT" IN THAT CLUB


----------



## Edge 62

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Feb 4 2011, 12:14 PM~19787689
> *:scrutinize: SO YOU ARE SAYING THAT YOU ARE "NOT" IN THAT CLUB
> *


Didn't say anything.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 12:45 PM~19787930
> *Didn't say anything.
> *


aint no one wants your stinking ass in there club. did you even shower or take a bath yet this year


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Feb 4 2011, 12:42 PM~19787905
> *:drama:
> *


Aint you suppose to be laying tape and pastic down. :0


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 03:56 PM~19788033
> *Aint you suppose to be laying tape and pastic down.  :0
> *


BRO THATS DONE , SHES DONE PAINTED ,,,,, WAITING ON SHITTY WEATHER TO PASS TO FINISH , ALL THATS LEFT IS PATTERN WORK AND INTERIOR ,,,

ROUND HERE WHEN WE SAY WE GON DO SOMETHING WE FUCKING DO IT ,,,

WE DONT SAY IMA DO THIS AND IN 6 MONTHS WE STILL GONNA DO IT ,,, 

SAID LAST WEEK WE WAS GONNA DO IT AND ITS 90% FINISHED AND DONT ASK FOR PICS , ITS HUSH HUSH TILL CINCO SHOW THEN THE PICS WILL BE POSTED   

WE NAMED HER " FOUR THE HATERS "


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Feb 4 2011, 01:15 PM~19788192
> *BRO THATS DONE ,    SHES DONE PAINTED ,,,,,  WAITING ON SHITTY WEATHER TO PASS TO FINISH , ALL THATS LEFT IS PATTERN WORK AND INTERIOR ,,,
> 
> ROUND HERE WHEN WE SAY WE GON DO SOMETHING WE FUCKING DO IT ,,,
> 
> WE DONT SAY IMA DO THIS AND IN 6 MONTHS WE STILL GONNA DO IT ,,,
> 
> SAID LAST WEEK WE WAS GONNA DO IT AND ITS 90% FINISHED    AND DONT ASK FOR PICS , ITS HUSH HUSH TILL CINCO SHOW THEN THE PICS WILL BE POSTED
> 
> WE NAMED HER  " FOUR THE HATERS "
> *


Lol. I guess you aint one them NC talk and post for ten years he haws! :biggrin:


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 04:20 PM~19788224
> *Lol. I guess you aint one them NC talk and post for ten years he haws!  :biggrin:
> *


NAWP , EDGE WAS GONNA SELL IT , I KINDA TALKED HIM INTO KEEPING IT AND TO SAY FUCK THE HATIN AND PIMP THAT SHIT ,
THUS THE REASON FOR FREE WORK FOR MY HOMIE , PLUS WE BEEN KOOL SINCE SCHOOL ... 

WHEN I DO IT , I DO THE DAMN THANG


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Feb 4 2011, 04:15 PM~19788192
> *BRO THATS DONE ,    SHES DONE PAINTED ,,,,,  WAITING ON SHITTY WEATHER TO PASS TO FINISH , ALL THATS LEFT IS PATTERN WORK AND INTERIOR ,,,
> 
> ROUND HERE WHEN WE SAY WE GON DO SOMETHING WE FUCKING DO IT ,,,
> 
> WE DONT SAY IMA DO THIS AND IN 6 MONTHS WE STILL GONNA DO IT ,,,
> 
> SAID LAST WEEK WE WAS GONNA DO IT AND ITS 90% FINISHED    AND DONT ASK FOR PICS , ITS HUSH HUSH TILL CINCO SHOW THEN THE PICS WILL BE POSTED
> 
> WE NAMED HER  " FOUR THE HATERS "
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Feb 4 2011, 04:15 PM~19788192
> *BRO THATS DONE ,    SHES DONE PAINTED ,,,,,  WAITING ON SHITTY WEATHER TO PASS TO FINISH , ALL THATS LEFT IS PATTERN WORK AND INTERIOR ,,,
> 
> ROUND HERE WHEN WE SAY WE GON DO SOMETHING WE FUCKING DO IT ,,,
> 
> WE DONT SAY IMA DO THIS AND IN 6 MONTHS WE STILL GONNA DO IT ,,,
> 
> SAID LAST WEEK WE WAS GONNA DO IT AND ITS 90% FINISHED    AND DONT ASK FOR PICS , ITS HUSH HUSH TILL CINCO SHOW THEN THE PICS WILL BE POSTED
> 
> WE NAMED HER  " FOUR THE HATERS "
> *


 :0


----------



## Sixty_Three

this topic needs more of this, my ride is gonna be called "4 door killa"


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 4 2011, 06:18 PM~19789008
> *this topic needs more of this, my ride is gonna be called "4 door killa"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND WE SHALL CLAP FOR YOU  I GOT A SUPER CLEAN 2 DOOR 64 BUT YOU DONT SEE ME SMASHING PPL FOR HAVING A 4 DOOR , AND IM SURE MY 64 WILL DRAG YOU 63'S ASS THROUG THE MUDD THERE BUDDY ..  

SO NOW IF YOU WANNA TALK SOME SHIT , LETS GET IT .......

MY 64 AGAINST YOUR ?????? O OK YOU SAYYYYYY YOU GOT A SIX THREE 

WELL POST THAT BITCH UP AND LETS HAVE THE ROOM VOTE ON OUR CARS CARS AND WHOS IS CLEANER ...

YOU DONT NEED TO MAKE IT A FOUR DOOR KILLA ... STEP YOUR GAME UP AND CALL IT ALL 2 DOOR KILLAS 

BECAUSE YOU SAY FOUR DOOR CARS ARENT SHIT , SO IN YOUR OWN WORDS ANY TWO DOOR PIECE OF SHIT WOULD BE A FOUR DOOR KILLA BASICALLY IS WHAT YOU ARE SAYING ....THATS NOT GIVING YOURSELF TO MUCH RESPECT AND PROPS ....


----------



## Sixty_Three

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Feb 4 2011, 02:23 PM~19789049
> *AND WE SHALL CLAP FOR YOU      I GOT A SUPER CLEAN 2 DOOR 64 BUT YOU DONT SEE ME SMASHING PPL FOR HAVING A 4 DOOR  , AND IM SURE MY 64 WILL DRAG YOU 63'S ASS THROUG THE MUDD THERE BUDDY ..
> 
> SO NOW IF YOU WANNA TALK SOME SHIT , LETS GET IT .......
> 
> MY 64 AGAINST YOUR ??????    O OK YOU SAYYYYYY YOU GOT A SIX THREE
> 
> WELL POST THAT BITCH UP AND LETS HAVE THE ROOM VOTE ON OUR CARS CARS AND WHOS IS CLEANER ...
> 
> YOU DONT NEED TO MAKE IT A FOUR DOOR KILLA ... STEP YOUR GAME UP AND CALL IT ALL 2 DOOR KILLAS
> 
> BECAUSE YOU SAY FOUR DOOR CARS ARENT SHIT , SO IN YOUR OWN WORDS ANY TWO DOOR PIECE OF SHIT WOULD BE A FOUR DOOR KILLA BASICALLY IS WHAT YOU ARE SAYING ....
> 
> THATS NOT GIVING YOURSELF TO MUCH RESPECT ....
> *


blah blah blah fuck four doors


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 4 2011, 06:29 PM~19789094
> *blah blah blah fuck four doors
> *


MY POINT EXACTLY


----------



## Sixty_Three

bump for them parts cars and kiddie touchers


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 4 2011, 05:34 PM~19789136
> *bump for them parts cars and kiddie touchers
> *





> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: mjackson1
> *


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Feb 4 2011, 03:15 PM~19788192
> *
> 
> WE NAMED HER  " FOUR THE HATERS "
> *


I HATE FOUR DOORS. BUT THATS A PRETTY CREATIVE NAME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty_Three

btw scdroptop your 64 is clean in my book, I just hate four doors so it don't matter what you say or do, but you need to convince your homies to stop building parts cars :roflmao:


----------



## low87ls

planning a roadtrip to fundis parents house to have a talk with him.can ayone supply me with directions? would be greatly appreciated


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@Feb 4 2011, 07:35 PM~19789608
> *planning a roadtrip to fundis parents house to have a talk with him.can ayone supply me with directions? would be greatly appreciated
> *


 :0


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@Feb 4 2011, 06:35 PM~19789608
> *planning a roadtrip to fundis parents house to have a talk with him.can ayone supply me with directions? would be greatly appreciated
> *


BE CAREFUL WHEN YOU TALK TO HIM. DAT FOO DONT BATHE AND HIS BREFF STANK. HIS WIFE STANK TOO. DUDE GOT KICKED OUT OF A CAR CLUB CAUSE PEOPLE COMPLAINED ABOUT HIS STANK.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 05:42 PM~19790163
> *BE CAREFUL WHEN YOU TALK TO HIM. DAT FOO DONT BATHE AND HIS BREFF STANK. HIS WIFE STANK TOO. DUDE GOT KICKED OUT OF A CAR CLUB CAUSE PEOPLE COMPLAINED ABOUT HIS STANK.
> *


and dont forget hes a ****** and loves dick


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 05:47 PM~19790199
> *HEY FUNDI, ARE THESE THE PEEPS THAT REPOED YOU EXPEDITION THE FIRST TIME?
> 
> http://www.lizardlicktowing.com/
> *


 :0


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 4 2011, 07:47 PM~19790199
> *HEY FUNDI, ARE THESE THE PEEPS THAT REPOED YOU EXPEDITION THE FIRST TIME?
> 
> http://www.lizardlicktowing.com/
> *


I wonder if he was on that show :roflmao:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Feb 4 2011, 05:23 PM~19789049
> *AND WE SHALL CLAP FOR YOU      I GOT A SUPER CLEAN 2 DOOR 64 BUT YOU DONT SEE ME SMASHING PPL FOR HAVING A 4 DOOR  , AND IM SURE MY 64 WILL DRAG YOU 63'S ASS THROUG THE MUDD THERE BUDDY ..
> 
> SO NOW IF YOU WANNA TALK SOME SHIT , LETS GET IT .......
> 
> MY 64 AGAINST YOUR ??????    O OK YOU SAYYYYYY YOU GOT A SIX THREE
> 
> WELL POST THAT BITCH UP AND LETS HAVE THE ROOM VOTE ON OUR CARS CARS AND WHOS IS CLEANER ...
> 
> YOU DONT NEED TO MAKE IT A FOUR DOOR KILLA ... STEP YOUR GAME UP AND CALL IT ALL 2 DOOR KILLAS
> 
> BECAUSE YOU SAY FOUR DOOR CARS ARENT SHIT , SO IN YOUR OWN WORDS ANY TWO DOOR PIECE OF SHIT WOULD BE A FOUR DOOR KILLA BASICALLY IS WHAT YOU ARE SAYING ....THATS NOT GIVING YOURSELF TO MUCH RESPECT AND PROPS ....
> *




He aint got no car  weres the pic


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Sixty_Three_@Feb 4 2011, 07:08 PM~19789379
> *btw scdroptop your 64 is clean in my book, I just hate four doors so it don't matter what you say or do, but you need to convince your homies to stop building parts  cars :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Edge 62

:thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64+Feb 5 2011, 10:32 PM~19798604-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  GOT DAYUM , PUT SOMEONE ON BLAST WHY DONT YA    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't mater. Hell never show. And that just shows my famly properties . Not our homes.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Edge 62_@Feb 5 2011, 11:31 PM~19798923
> *:thumbsdown:  :nono:
> *


Mean you doing something right. When they make fake accounts and look you up.  



















































:0


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 6 2011, 11:36 AM~19800375
> *Don't mater. Hell never show. And that just shows my famly properties . Not our MOBILE homes.
> 
> :0
> *


FIXT.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Go cowboys! Well next year!


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 6 2011, 07:58 PM~19803598
> *Wish I could get a job! Well maybe next year when I get off probation for stealing from my last job!
> *


FIXT


----------



## 64 SS

bump


----------



## low87ls

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 6 2011, 07:56 PM~19804291
> *FIXT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jeebus that shits funny!!! he stole from dunkin donuts what a fat piece of shit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs

:cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 12:41 PM~19818825
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mystro

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@Feb 8 2011, 12:39 PM~19811533
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jeebus that shits funny!!! he stole from dunkin donuts what a fat piece of shit
> *


you forgot useless :happysad:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by low87ls+Feb 7 2011, 08:39 PM~19811533-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jeebus that shits funny!!! he stole from dunkin donuts what a useless fat piece of shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mystro_@Feb 8 2011, 09:33 PM~19821274
> *you forgot useless  :happysad:
> *



FIXT


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 8 2011, 08:36 PM~19821291
> *FIXT
> *


REPEARED :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Some major cock blocking and stocking in herrrrr.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 10:55 PM~19822630
> *Some major cock blocking and stocking in herrrrr.
> *


THIS SHIT IS WORTHLESS. ALMOST AS WORHTLESS AS YOU.


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 10:55 PM~19822630
> *I will do some major cock sucking and stroking in herrrrr.
> *


NASTY ASS BITCH.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Man some cats have no life. If they shit don't stink why don't they post up a ride. Oh well must be doing something right for a bitch to follow and quote every post ,text , and statement I make got to love envy!


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 10:54 AM~19826096
> *Man some cats have no life. If they shit don't stink why don't they post up a ride. Oh well must be doing something right for a bitch to follow and quote every post ,text , and statement I make got to love envy!
> *


DO US ALL A FAVOR AND JOIN LOW-RIDERS.COM. WHY ARE YOU EVEN HERE FUNDI? NO ONE LIKES YOU.


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 10:54 AM~19826096
> *Man some cats have no life. If they shit don't stink why don't they post up a ride. Oh well must be doing something right for a bitch to follow and quote every post ,text , and statement I make got to love envy!
> *


I with ya homie on that regardless how bad I hate somebody I not goin to follow them around everyday I think that dude likes you or maybe even has dreams about you somethang just aint right a man follow up on another man EVERY DAY 
:nono: just maybe is a real butt hole bandit :nicoderm: :yessad:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by low87ls_@Feb 7 2011, 05:39 PM~19811533
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jeebus that shits funny!!! he stole from dunkin donuts what a fat piece of shit
> *


even funnier he told everyone on here he was making 50 g's a year and then posted his pay stub he was making 8 dollars an hour :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 08:54 AM~19826096
> *Man some cats have no life. If they shit don't stink why don't they post up a ride. Oh well must be doing something right for a bitch to follow and quote every post ,text , and statement I make got to love envy!
> *


the only one in here who has no life is you so do everyone a favor and go kill yourself.no one wants to see pics of your grandmothers piece of shit roadturd


----------



## sixtreywit4




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 09:06 AM~19826191
> *DO US ALL A FAVOR AND JOIN LOW-RIDERS.COM. WHY ARE YOU EVEN HERE FUNDI? NO ONE LIKES YOU.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Dubbed 64

:cheesy: :cheesy: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

55 today! Snow tonight. Wtf!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 05:37 PM~19830028
> *55 today! Snow tonight. Wtf!
> *


when the roads get snow covered take your piece of shit out and wrap it around the biggest tree you can find


----------



## Skim

*someone needs to jump on this quick* :0 

http://stockton.craigslist.org/cto/2191761172.html


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 07:13 PM~19830809
> *someone needs to jump on this quick  :0
> 
> http://stockton.craigslist.org/cto/2191761172.html
> *


 LOL SAW THAT IN OFF TOPIC


----------



## SCdroptop64

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 10:13 PM~19830809
> *someone needs to jump on this quick  :0
> 
> http://stockton.craigslist.org/cto/2191761172.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2011, 07:13 PM~19830809
> *someone needs to jump on this quick  :0
> 
> http://stockton.craigslist.org/cto/2191761172.html
> *


That's a tap high.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 9 2011, 07:14 PM~19830816
> *LOL SAW THAT IN OFF TOPIC
> *


Emailed the guy, I Said I'm think of looking at it.Then told him I might make it into a lowrider.He email me back,and said you not turning my 63 in to a MEXICAN ****** RIDE!!!! :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life




----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2011, 10:24 AM~19835048
> *Emailed the guy, I Said I'm think of looking at it.Then told him I might make it  into a lowrider.He email me back,and said you not turning my  63 in to a MEXICAN  ****** RIDE!!!!  :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2011, 08:24 AM~19835048
> *Emailed the guy, I Said I'm think of looking at it.Then told him I might make it  into a lowrider.He email me back,and said you not turning my  63 in to a MEXICAN  ****** RIDE!!!!  :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

So what was he gona do to it!! hahaha rat rod custom.. :uh:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2011, 02:05 PM~19836151
> *:0
> 
> So what was he gona do to it!! hahaha rat rod custom.. :uh:
> *


NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH A SHAT ROD CRUSTOM LIKE YOUR ROADTURD. :uh:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 9 2011, 08:31 PM~19829988
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


DAMN THATS A BEAUTIFUL IMPALA...
































































...FRONT CLIP THAT COULD BE USED ON A 2 DOOR.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 10 2011, 11:10 AM~19836178
> *DAMN THATS A BEAUTIFUL IMPALA...
> ...FRONT CLIP THAT COULD BE USED ON A 2 DOOR.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Edge 62

:wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Edge 62_@Feb 10 2011, 11:32 AM~19836304
> *:wow:
> *


Woke up this morning and snow wonderland. Out to lunch today and its damn 45 and not even wet spots.. :cheesy:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2011, 01:05 PM~19836151
> *:0
> 
> So what was he gona do to it!! hahaha rat rod custom.. :uh:
> *


Like they say. Every classic has to be a hot rod


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2011, 11:43 AM~19836366
> *Woke up this morning and snow wonderland. Out to lunch today and its damn 45 and not even wet spots.. :cheesy:
> *


speaking of wet spots do you put flour and look for the wet spot to find the hole through all them rolls of fat on the beast of yours


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Looking for side skirts I know they made them like one or two times. Got cash. :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

dam checkcam is back at it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 10 2011, 12:14 PM~19836587
> *Like they say. Every classic has to be a hot rod
> *


Lol I like em all! But low rods are the bomb! :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 10 2011, 05:10 PM~19837315
> *Looking for side skirts I know they made them like one or two times. Got cash.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

2 JOKES IN ONE.


1) PUTTING SKIRTS ON A ROADTURD
2) YOU HAVING CASH



:uh: I DONT THINK PULL-A-PART WILL ACCEPT YOUR EBT CARD.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 10 2011, 03:00 PM~19837670
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 2 JOKES IN ONE.
> 1) PUTTING SKIRTS ON A ROADTURD
> 2) YOU HAVING CASH
> :uh:  I DONT THINK PULL-A-PART WILL ACCEPT YOUR EBT CARD.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:he must of went to church and stole from the collection plate again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

checkcam aka 96roadmaster 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=355228


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 9 2011, 07:31 PM~19829988
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chevrolet-I...5fCarsQ5fTrucks
> *


  Nice!!


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 10 2011, 10:24 AM~19835048
> *Emailed the guy, I Said I'm think of looking at it.Then told him I might make it  into a lowrider.He email me back,and said you not turning my  63 in to a MEXICAN  ****** RIDE!!!!  :0  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## RiddinglowCR




----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT*


----------



## Cheech Marin

:biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62




----------



## RiddinglowCR

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO

been quiet up in here


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 19 2011, 03:14 PM~19910269
> *been quiet up in here
> *


Because Fundi isn't here


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Feb 19 2011, 01:49 PM~19910449
> *Because Fundi isn't here
> *


 :0 we know he isnt in the shower so he must be at church stealing from the collection platter again :cheesy:


----------



## steeko

fo'do's in the house, here's mine:


----------



## Edge 62

> _Originally posted by steeko_@Feb 22 2011, 09:28 AM~19931340
> *fo'do's in the house, here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good homie


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by steeko_@Feb 22 2011, 09:28 AM~19931340
> *fo'do's in the house, here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

nice 68!


----------



## langeberg

Four doors fit more Whores!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 24 2011, 03:24 PM~19951864
> *Four doors fit more Whores!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cbone63

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 24 2011, 04:24 PM~19951864
> *Four doors fit more Whores!
> *


Thats the truth


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## flakedcaddy




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 24 2011, 11:07 PM~19956070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


6 lights :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Ttt


----------



## capricesun

I own a 4dr Caprice and its fine. I Just didn't like the look of the 60's impalas 4dr. Don't get me wrong, they are nice looking when they are done up, Im just not feeling the back part of the roof and how that looks for some reason. If the roofs looked liked the 2drs then I think they would look the same. But its thinner and how the glass wraps around just doesn't look right. :dunno:


----------



## capricesun

Im not hating on anyone, and their work. I like that people are doing up different cars. That was just my opinion on the 4dr topic. I didnt want to offend anyone who owns a 4dr.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

i just posted couse i wanted some attention.. :cheesy:


----------



## bigtroubles1




----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by steeko+Feb 22 2011, 09:28 AM~19931340-->
> 
> 
> 
> fo'do's in the house, here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by sureñ[email protected] 25 2011, 01:07 AM~19956070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 01:28 PM~19972227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigtroubles1_@Mar 1 2011, 03:43 AM~19986788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


4]
*TTT*[/COLOR]


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 5 2010, 04:17 PM~18238219
> *Build what u wanna. A clean ass car is a clean ass car regardless.
> *


x2


----------



## cruisethewhip

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 1 2011, 02:43 AM~19986788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ride homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY OLD 4 DOOR!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

more pictures of 4 doors!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

nice rides


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

:cheesy:


----------



## 88 LAc

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Mar 2 2011, 09:46 AM~19996862
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY OLD 4 DOOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Feb 28 2011, 10:58 PM~19984627
> *i just posted couse i wanted some attention.. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 2 2011, 07:26 PM~19999500
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 1 2011, 01:43 AM~19986788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


n da shit dont stop,.,.  

lets see more parts cars,,.

ey troubles,.,i should throw sum purp on my shit,.,.hahaa,.,.naaa,.,thats all u big homie.,,.


----------



## aphustle

:biggrin: 











forgot my pics,.,.


----------



## gordobig818

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Feb 11 2011, 07:24 PM~19848099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice clean car homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by 88 LAc_@Mar 2 2011, 03:38 PM~19999119
> *:werd:  :yes:
> *



sold that car about 2 summers ago...........


----------



## LURCH63

SOME BOMBAS, 55-57 BELAIRA, NEWER CADILLACS, LINCOLNS ETC.. LOOK GOOD IN 4 DOOR. HOWEVER IF YOUR GOING THE IMPALA/CAPRICE ROUTE, 2 DOOR H/T OR CONVERTIBLE IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO. OF COURSE THATS JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 3 2011, 10:18 AM~20006234
> *SOME BOMBAS, 55-57 BELAIRA, NEWER CADILLACS, LINCOLNS ETC.. LOOK GOOD IN 4 DOOR. HOWEVER IF YOUR GOING THE IMPALA/CAPRICE ROUTE, 2 DOOR H/T OR CONVERTIBLE IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO. OF COURSE THATS JUST MY OPINION.
> *



its a good opinion though.,,.n thats my opinion on ur opinion,.,.


----------



## aphustle

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 2 2011, 06:26 PM~19999500
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Feb 24 2011, 05:24 PM~19951864
> *Four doors fit more Whores!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 3 2011, 07:22 PM~20010064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


clean lac


----------



## aphustle

it looks way better in person than it does on this picture.,,. 

lets get more pics,.,.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 3 2011, 12:18 PM~20006234
> *SOME BOMBAS, 55-57 BELAIRA, NEWER CADILLACS, LINCOLNS ETC.. LOOK GOOD IN 4 DOOR. HOWEVER IF YOUR GOING THE IMPALA/CAPRICE ROUTE, 2 DOOR H/T OR CONVERTIBLE IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO. OF COURSE THATS JUST MY OPINION.
> *


Thats the problem, everyone has an opinion. No one cares keep it to yourself. If a homie wants a 4 door Impala than he should have one and should only be looked down by ****** ass posers who dont lowride for the love of riding a car you have poured your heart soul and pay check into.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 3 2011, 12:18 PM~20006234
> *SOME BOMBAS, 55-57 BELAIRA, NEWER CADILLACS, LINCOLNS ETC.. LOOK GOOD IN 4 DOOR. HOWEVER IF YOUR GOING THE IMPALA/CAPRICE ROUTE, 2 DOOR H/T OR CONVERTIBLE IS THE ONLY WAY TO GO. OF COURSE THATS JUST MY OPINION.
> *


Thats the problem, everyone has an opinion. No one cares keep it to yourself. If a homie wants a 4 door Impala than he should have one and should only be looked down by ****** ass posers who dont lowride for the love of riding a car you have poured your heart soul and pay check into.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 5 2011, 10:30 AM~20021483
> *Thats the problem, everyone has an opinion. No one cares keep it to yourself. If a homie wants a 4 door Impala than he should have one and should only be looked down by ****** ass posers who dont lowride for the love of riding a car you have poured your heart soul and pay check into.
> *



a lot of people do care,..,thats why they ask""what do you guys think about my 4 door impala""theres been a lotta topics like that,.

a lotta those ****** ass posers u talkin bout have been lowridin for many years.,,.most of them are not on here talkin shit n bein loud mouths,.,.
but they sure do look down on a 60s 4 door rider.,.,


----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 5 2011, 10:30 AM~20021483
> *Thats the problem, everyone has an opinion. No one cares keep it to yourself. If a homie wants a 4 door Impala than he should have one and should only be looked down by ****** ass posers who dont lowride for the love of riding a car you have poured your heart soul and pay check into.
> *


MAN SHUT YOUR ASS UP, HE ASKED FOR IT FOOL!


----------



## TUFENUF

I LOVE THIS RIDE IT LOOKS TIGHT AND I OWN A 2 DOOR IMPALA IN MY OPINION NOW DAYS IT DONT MATTER AS MUCH BUT IN THE OLDER DAYS THE TYPE OF PPL THAT ROLLED 4 DOORS DID STUPID THINGS TO THEM AND GAVE 4 DOORS A BADD RAP (NAME) AS LONG AS THE 4 DOOR IS DONE WITH TASTE IT WILL LOOK GOOD A NICE RIDE IS JUST THAT NO MATTER HOW MANY DOORS IT HAS JUST DONT DO STUPID SHHT AS MOST PPL THAT ARE ATTRACTED TO 4 DOORS DOO JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by dutchone_@Aug 5 2010, 05:51 PM~18239481
> *ha LOL ok i take somthing back,4 door cheavys look good< Slammed !!!!! On air , like a lowrod, then i aprove, but no  lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THISS ONE


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 5 2011, 11:01 PM~20024734
> *MAN SHUT YOUR ASS UP, HE ASKED FOR IT FOOL!
> *


How how the fuck do you know youve been here since last week. Go fuck yourself ****** and this is my second account before you start saying,"youve only been here for two years" or some gay shit like that. Post your rides or shut the fuck up.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 6 2011, 03:26 AM~20026101
> *I LOVE THIS RIDE IT LOOKS TIGHT AND I OWN A 2 DOOR IMPALA IN MY OPINION NOW DAYS IT DONT MATTER AS MUCH BUT IN THE OLDER DAYS THE TYPE OF PPL THAT ROLLED 4 DOORS DID STUPID THINGS TO THEM AND GAVE 4 DOORS A BADD RAP (NAME) AS LONG AS THE 4 DOOR IS DONE WITH TASTE IT WILL LOOK GOOD A NICE RIDE IS JUST THAT NO MATTER HOW MANY DOORS IT HAS JUST DONT DO STUPID SHHT AS MOST PPL THAT ARE ATTRACTED TO 4 DOORS DOO JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


 Both my rides have two doors, but I dont look down on people who ride 4 door lowriders. I appreciate the love they pour into their car and will cruise with them all day.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 6 2011, 11:12 AM~20027444
> *Both my rides have two doors, but I dont look down on people who ride 4 door lowriders. I appreciate the love they pour into their car and will cruise with them all day.
> *


----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 6 2011, 11:10 AM~20027428
> *How how the fuck do you know youve been here since last week. Go fuck yourself ****** and this is my second account before you start saying,"youve only been here for two years" or some gay shit like that. Post your rides or shut the fuck up.
> *


LOOK HERE U TEXAS BITCH I DONT CARE HOW LONG YOU BEEN ON THIS WEBSITE, THE TOPIC STARTER ASKED FOR SOME INPUT AND I GAVE IT, I WASNT TALKING TO U PUNK BITCH SO MIND UR OWN. LITTLE BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKER I BEEN DOING THIS LOWRIDING THING SINCE 92 SO GO FUCK UR MOTHER ******


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 6 2011, 08:11 PM~20029838
> *LOOK HERE U TEXAS BITCH I DONT CARE HOW LONG YOU BEEN ON THIS WEBSITE, THE TOPIC STARTER ASKED FOR SOME INPUT AND I GAVE IT, I WASNT TALKING TO U PUNK BITCH SO MIND UR OWN. LITTLE BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKER I BEEN DOING THIS LOWRIDING THING SINCE 92 SO GO FUCK UR MOTHER ******
> *


Putting Chinas on your mothers mazda isnt lowriding. Fuck you very much. Puro pinche Tejas y que puto.


----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 6 2011, 07:45 PM~20030538
> *Putting Chinas on your mothers mazda isnt lowriding. Fuck you very much. Puro pinche Tejas y que puto.
> *


CALM DOWN, YOU FUCKEN ONLINE SOLDIER. LIKE I SAID FUCK OFF N GO FUCK YOUR MOTHER


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What I miss ? :0


----------



## osolo59




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 6 2011, 09:15 PM~20031368
> *What I miss ?  :0
> *


you didnt miss a meal but you did miss a bath for over 30 + years


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## capricesun




----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by capricesun_@Mar 7 2011, 10:46 AM~20034775
> *
> *


HAHA


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 6 2011, 10:28 PM~20032082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by capricesun_@Mar 7 2011, 10:46 AM~20034775
> *
> *


 :dunno: roberts going to clean the toliet like he did when he work at the doughnut shop before he got cought stealing the doughnuts


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

its a job. better then following folks around on a web sight.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 8 2011, 11:33 AM~20041774
> * its a job. better then following folks around on a web sight.
> *


WE CANT FOLLOW YOU AROUND IN REAL LIFE, CAUSE YOU STINK TO BAD BITCH.




























YOU CALL IT A JOB, BUT YOU GOT FIRED FOR STEALING DONUTS BITCH.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 8 2011, 09:33 AM~20041774
> * its a job. better then following folks around on a web sight.
> *


aint no one following your sorry stinkin ass around.no one likes you or wants you on lay it low. your just to retarded and dont get it


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: stupid white boys : have fun layitlow ridding..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 6 2011, 10:03 PM~20030746
> *CALM DOWN, YOU FUCKEN ONLINE SOLDIER. LIKE I SAID FUCK OFF N GO FUCK YOUR MOTHER
> *


Fuck you wannabe. Go collect your welfare check you fucken nobody.


----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 8 2011, 07:39 PM~20045990
> *Fuck you wannabe. Go collect your welfare check you fucken nobody.
> *


YOUR MOM SUCKS DICKS FOR FOOD STAMPS BEEYATCH


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 8 2011, 07:26 PM~20045844
> *:uh: stupid white boys : have fun layitlow ridding..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whens the last time you took a shower or a bath and dont lie i know that going to be hard for you to do


----------



## LURCH63

DAMN, THIS THREAD HAS TURNED INTO AN ALL OUT SHIT TALKING PAGE ROYALE, HAHA


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 8 2011, 10:24 PM~20046476
> *YOUR MOM SUCKS DICKS FOR FOOD STAMPS BEEYATCH
> *


Better than you mother sucking your brothers dick for crack.


----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 9 2011, 11:08 AM~20050742
> *Better than you mother sucking your brothers dick for crack.
> *


GOT DAMN, YOUR WORSE THAN A FLEA ON A DOGS DICK! YA DEJA DE CHINGAR PINCHE PUNAL ASALTA VERGAS


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 9 2011, 11:08 AM~20050742
> *Better than you mother sucking your brothers dick for crack.
> *


 :0


----------



## 66since96

2 door or 4 door... obviously assholes can own either one.

Pride in your ride is what it is, if you got that you cool in my book. 

2 door riders hatin on 4 door riders... makes your 2 door look like shit to me.

Petty ass serious convo. Get better shit to grip on.

Cars are for fun.

Did some pics for work today..lifestyle shots for our website.
Griffin Technology... ipad,ipod,iphone accessories.

Fun shit... 2 doors are cool too. Having money is a plus but being dope is a must.

enjoy


----------



## IM STILL HERE

4 doors are for parts, only ******* drive them


----------



## IM STILL HERE




----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Mar 9 2011, 01:15 PM~20051546
> *2 door or 4 door... obviously assholes can own either one.
> 
> Pride in your ride is what it is, if you got that you cool in my book.
> 
> 2 door riders hatin on 4 door riders... makes your 2 door look like shit to me.
> 
> Petty ass serious convo. Get better shit to grip on.
> 
> Cars are for fun.
> 
> Did some pics for work today..lifestyle shots for our website.
> Griffin Technology... ipad,ipod,iphone accessories.
> 
> Fun shit... 2 doors are cool too. Having money is a plus but being dope is a must.
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHUT UP GAY BOY


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 8 2011, 02:37 PM~20042940
> *aint no one following your sorry stinkin ass around.no one likes you or wants you on lay it low. your just to retarded and dont get it
> *


fundi smells so bad they had to ban him from Cinco De Mayo :yes:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by 66since96_@Mar 9 2011, 01:15 PM~20051546
> *2 door or 4 door... obviously assholes can own either one.
> 
> Pride in your ride is what it is, if you got that you cool in my book.
> 
> 2 door riders hatin on 4 door riders... makes your 2 door look like shit to me.
> 
> Petty ass serious convo. Get better shit to grip on.
> 
> Cars are for fun.
> 
> Did some pics for work today..lifestyle shots for our website.
> Griffin Technology... ipad,ipod,iphone accessories.
> 
> Fun shit... 2 doors are cool too. Having money is a plus but being dope is a must.
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics. Is that I-watch you sporting :0


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 9 2011, 06:15 PM~20053591
> *nice pics. Is that  I-watch you sporting :0
> *


 :uh: this isnt a gay dating sight. take your faggoty ass out of here :twak:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 9 2011, 01:31 PM~20050865
> *GOT DAMN, YOUR WORSE THAN A FLEA ON A DOGS DICK! YA DEJA DE CHINGAR PINCHE PUNAL ASALTA VERGAS
> *


Chinga tu madre pinchi mojado. No eres nada matate.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER+Mar 2 2011, 11:46 AM~19996862-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY OLD 4 DOOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 02:00 AM~20004269
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot my pics,.,.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 09:22 PM~20010064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 12:28 AM~20032082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66since96_@Mar 9 2011, 03:15 PM~20051546
> *2 door or 4 door... obviously assholes can own either one.
> 
> Pride in your ride is what it is, if you got that you cool in my book.
> 
> 2 door riders hatin on 4 door riders... makes your 2 door look like shit to me.
> 
> Petty ass serious convo. Get better shit to grip on.
> 
> Cars are for fun.
> 
> Did some pics for work today..lifestyle shots for our website.
> Griffin Technology... ipad,ipod,iphone accessories.
> 
> Fun shit... 2 doors are cool too. Having money is a plus but being dope is a must.
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TTT *  for all them 4 door ridez!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:  


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 7 2011, 12:28 AM~20032082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Got more pics of this ride??  :wow:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Rain!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 10 2011, 05:26 AM~20057319
> *Rain!
> *


now all you need is a bar of soap.nevermind you wouldnt know what to do with it you stinking dirty piece of shit


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 10 2011, 08:00 AM~20057376
> *now all you need is a bar of soap.nevermind you wouldnt know what to do with it you stinking dirty piece of shit
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 


I BET THAT DIRTY BITCH REPELS WATER FASTER THAN RAIN-X, HES SO OILY.


----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 9 2011, 07:39 PM~20054278
> *Chinga tu madre pinchi mojado. No eres nada matate.
> *


A LA VERGA PINCHE VENDIDO, ERES UNA PINCHE DESGRACIA IDIOTA


----------



## aphustle

my street rides,,.stay in traffic cruizin,.,.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 10 2011, 11:04 AM~20059018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my street rides,,.stay in traffic cruizin,.,.
> *


 :worship: :wow: any more pics of the hunnies


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 10 2011, 02:04 PM~20059018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my street rides,,.stay in traffic cruizin,.,.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by capricesun_@Mar 7 2011, 12:46 PM~20034775
> *
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 10 2011, 01:04 PM~20059018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my street rides,,.stay in traffic cruizin,.,.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 


TTT


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 10 2011, 10:19 AM~20057897
> *A LA VERGA PINCHE VENDIDO, ERES UNA PINCHE DESGRACIA IDIOTA
> *


Dejate venir pinchi mocoso.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Mar 10 2011, 02:35 PM~20059642
> *I rape...therefore I am.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 10 2011, 09:19 AM~20057897
> *A LA VERGA PINCHE VENDIDO, ERES UNA PINCHE DESGRACIA IDIOTA
> *



ay guey ya se calento el cuadro :0 :0


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 10 2011, 12:32 PM~20059620
> *:worship:  :wow: any more pics of the hunnies
> *


oh yes sir.,.,

here u go,.,.











 











Gs up


----------



## aphustle

lets keep the pictures going.,


----------



## Dubbed 64

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 10 2011, 11:19 PM~20063216
> *IM A PUSSY THAT HIDES BEHIND A FAKE ACCOUNT
> *


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Mar 11 2011, 02:02 PM~20067815
> *MY WIFE JUST HIT PUBERTY, SO IM DIVORCING HER AND LOOKING FOR A NEW HOE AT THE LOCAL MIDDLE SCHOOL.
> *


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 11 2011, 02:04 PM~20067829
> *Im just like a little bitch in every room talkin shit hidin......bwhahahahah
> *


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 10 2011, 11:04 AM~20059018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my street rides,,.stay in traffic cruizin,.,.
> *


damn AP good shit :wow:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Mar 11 2011, 02:47 PM~20068508
> *I LIKE BALD PUSSY, BUT NOT WHEN ITS BEEN SHAVED, I ONLY LIKE THAT PUSSY BEFORE ITS OLD ENOUGH TO GROW HAIR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ONLY HAIRY ASS I LIKE IS 96ROADMASTER. I LOVE TOSSING HIS NAPPY HAIR SALAD. :fool2:  :boink:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 11 2011, 05:04 PM~20069001
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Mar 11 2011, 05:08 PM~20069346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why would i be mad? you didnt rape my daughter. which is obvious, since you are still living. instead of being a wannabe tattoo artist, you would be a dead wannabe tattoo artist. 









same shitty tattoo work minus a pulse.


----------



## LURCH63

:wow: WOW :wow: whos this?


> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 11 2011, 10:30 AM~20067597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 11 2011, 06:13 PM~20069394
> *why would i be mad? you didnt rape my daughter. which is obvious, since you are still living. instead of being a wannabe tattoo artist, you would be a dead wannabe tattoo artist.
> same shitty tattoo work minus a pulse.
> *


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 11 2011, 05:27 PM~20069477
> *:wow: WOW :wow: whos this?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 11 2011, 04:27 PM~20069903
> *  :dunno:
> *


who ever she is, shes bad ass!


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@Mar 11 2011, 08:37 PM~20070806
> *who ever she is, shes bad ass!
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 11 2011, 01:40 PM~20068869
> *damn AP good shit  :wow:
> *



shit u already kno big dog,.,.lowridin n havin fun with hunnie buns.,,.  

next time roll with me to pluck em out,.,.like last time i brought the hoes to ur house n made our own night club strip club happen,.,.hahaha


----------



## aphustle

a homies car,.,.


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 12 2011, 01:51 AM~20073034
> *a homies car,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: that looks cool... different style.


----------



## zues213

The Only 4 Door Cars I LIke are the old school like this one


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Mar 11 2011, 05:30 PM~20069504
> *I JUST DID THIS KICK ASS TATTOO LAST WEEK.
> 
> *


DAMN, DID YOU ENTER A CONTEST TO SEE WHO COULD TATTOO BLINDFOLDED?


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by RiddinglowCR_@Mar 10 2011, 02:10 AM~20056721
> *Got more pics of this ride??    :wow:
> *













according to this thread 4 doors are parts cars so i had to cut it up :biggrin:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Mar 12 2011, 10:51 PM~20077918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to this thread 4 doors are parts cars so i had to cut it up :biggrin:
> *


but whys it got hydros? :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by zues213_@Mar 12 2011, 12:41 AM~20073354
> *The Only 4 Door Cars I LIke are the old school like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 12 2011, 09:47 PM~20078336
> *:wow:
> *


i got a question for you if you where in a tsunami would the ocean smell like shit like you do :dunno:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 13 2011, 10:21 AM~20080077
> *i got a question for you if you where in a tsunami would the ocean smell like shit like you do :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Why does everyone hate 96 Roadmaster so much. I dont know him but have seen him around in Fayetteville. Just wondering. :dunno:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Thats him right there right in the back right?


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 13 2011, 08:57 PM~20083356
> *Why does everyone hate 96 Roadmaster so much. I dont know him but have seen him around in Fayetteville. Just wondering.  :dunno:
> *


THERES A LOT OF REASONS. 

THE WORST OF IT IS HE SPREADS RUMORS AND LIES BEHIND A LOT OF PEOPLES BACKS. HE WILL KISS YOUR ASS AND TELL YOU SOMEONE ELSE BUSINESS WHEN HE IS AROUND YOU, BUT AS SOON AS HE GOES AND TALKS TO THE NEXT PERSON HE WILL DO THE SAME SHIT AND TALK SHIT OR TELL LIES ABOUT YOU.

HE STEALS. THE FAT PIECE OF SHIT GOT FIRED FOR STEALING DONUTS FROM DUNKIN DONUTS. HE IS CURRENTLY ON PROBATION FOR THAT.

HE HAS RIPPED MORE THAN ONE PERSON OFF ON THIS WEBSITE. BUT THEN TRIES TO SAY HE NEVER EVEN DONE BUSINESS WITH THAT PERSON.

HE STINKS. WHEN HE WAS IN STREET DREAMZ (or however the fuck they spell it) SOME OF THE MEMBERS WIVES AND A FEW MEMBERS COMPLAINED ABOUT HOW DIRTY HE WAS AND HOW BAD HE SMELLED. SAME WITH HIS WIFE.

HE IS A DEADBEAT DAD, DONT PAY CHILD SUPPORT AND DONT TAKE CARE OF HIS CHITTLINS.

HAS BEEN KNOWN TO TALK SHIT AND INSTIGATE SHIT, BUT THEN CALL THE POLICE TO GET PEOPLE IN TROUBLE.

THE REASONS CAN GO ON AND ON. I BET IF YOU EVER MET HIM FACE TO FACE HE WOULD BE NICE TO YOU AND TELL YOU HOW HE HELPS HIS COMMUNITY AND TAKES CARE OF ALL KINDS OF KIDS AND DOES FUNDRAISERS FOR CHURCH, RESCUES WILD DEER AND FEED HUNGRY CHILDREN IN HIS SPARE TIME, BUT THE REALITY IS, HE IS A LYING PIECE OF SHIT.

HE TRIED TO LIE TO EVERYONE IN THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC AND TELL ALL OF THOSE GUYS THAT HE OWNED A "BOBBER" MOTORCYCLE, WHICH WAS AN OUTRIGHT LIE TO GET ATTENTION.

HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL DEM BRUTHAS THAT HE WAS AN "ASE" CERTIFIED MECHANIC, BUT THAT TURNED OUT TO BE A LIE. HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL BIG SCOTTY THAT HE WAS BUILDING A DRAG CAR, JUST BECAUSE SCOTTY WAS TALKING ABOUT DRAG CARS, THAT ALSO WAS ANOTHER LIE.

HE USED TO TELL EVERYONE HE WAS A NURSE, BUT GUESS WHAT, HE LIED ABOUT THAT TOO.









THE NUMBER ONE REASON HE IS HATED IS BECAUSE HE STOLE MERLINS COSTUME AND ATTEMPTED TO UPHOLSTER THE INTERIOR IN HIS OLD EXPEDITION AND HAD PLASTIC WHITEWALL SIMULATORS.


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 13 2011, 09:34 PM~20083644
> *THERES A LOT OF REASONS.
> 
> THE WORST OF IT IS HE SPREADS RUMORS AND LIES BEHIND A LOT OF PEOPLES BACKS. HE WILL KISS YOUR ASS AND TELL YOU SOMEONE ELSE BUSINESS WHEN HE IS AROUND YOU, BUT AS SOON AS HE GOES AND TALKS TO THE NEXT PERSON HE WILL DO THE SAME SHIT AND TALK SHIT OR TELL LIES ABOUT YOU.
> 
> HE STEALS. THE FAT PIECE OF SHIT GOT FIRED FOR STEALING DONUTS FROM DUNKIN DONUTS. HE IS CURRENTLY ON PROBATION FOR THAT.
> 
> HE HAS RIPPED MORE THAN ONE PERSON OFF ON THIS WEBSITE. BUT THEN TRIES TO SAY HE NEVER EVEN DONE BUSINESS WITH THAT PERSON.
> 
> HE STINKS. WHEN HE WAS IN STREET DREAMZ (or however the fuck they spell it) SOME OF THE MEMBERS WIVES AND A FEW MEMBERS COMPLAINED ABOUT HOW DIRTY HE WAS AND HOW BAD HE SMELLED. SAME WITH HIS WIFE.
> 
> HE IS A DEADBEAT DAD, DONT PAY CHILD SUPPORT AND DONT TAKE CARE OF HIS CHITTLINS.
> 
> HAS BEEN KNOWN TO TALK SHIT AND INSTIGATE SHIT, BUT THEN CALL THE POLICE TO GET PEOPLE IN TROUBLE.
> 
> THE REASONS CAN GO ON AND ON. I BET IF YOU EVER MET HIM FACE TO FACE HE WOULD BE NICE TO YOU AND TELL YOU HOW HE HELPS HIS COMMUNITY AND TAKES CARE OF ALL KINDS OF KIDS AND DOES FUNDRAISERS FOR CHURCH, RESCUES WILD DEER AND FEED HUNGRY CHILDREN IN HIS SPARE TIME, BUT THE REALITY IS, HE IS A LYING PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> HE TRIED TO LIE TO EVERYONE IN THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC AND TELL ALL OF THOSE GUYS THAT HE OWNED A "BOBBER" MOTORCYCLE, WHICH WAS AN OUTRIGHT LIE TO GET ATTENTION.
> 
> HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL DEM BRUTHAS THAT HE WAS AN "ASE" CERTIFIED MECHANIC, BUT THAT TURNED OUT TO BE A LIE. HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL BIG SCOTTY THAT HE WAS BUILDING A DRAG CAR, JUST BECAUSE SCOTTY WAS TALKING ABOUT DRAG CARS, THAT ALSO WAS ANOTHER LIE.
> 
> HE USED TO TELL EVERYONE HE WAS A NURSE, BUT GUESS WHAT, HE LIED ABOUT THAT TOO.
> THE NUMBER ONE REASON HE IS HATED IS BECAUSE HE STOLE MERLINS COSTUME AND ATTEMPTED TO UPHOLSTER THE INTERIOR IN HIS OLD EXPEDITION AND HAD PLASTIC WHITEWALL SIMULATORS.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 13 2011, 07:01 PM~20083393
> *Thats him right there right in the back right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i can smell him all the way over hear :burn:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 13 2011, 07:34 PM~20083644
> *THERES A LOT OF REASONS.
> 
> THE WORST OF IT IS HE SPREADS RUMORS AND LIES BEHIND A LOT OF PEOPLES BACKS. HE WILL KISS YOUR ASS AND TELL YOU SOMEONE ELSE BUSINESS WHEN HE IS AROUND YOU, BUT AS SOON AS HE GOES AND TALKS TO THE NEXT PERSON HE WILL DO THE SAME SHIT AND TALK SHIT OR TELL LIES ABOUT YOU.
> 
> HE STEALS. THE FAT PIECE OF SHIT GOT FIRED FOR STEALING DONUTS FROM DUNKIN DONUTS. HE IS CURRENTLY ON PROBATION FOR THAT.
> 
> HE HAS RIPPED MORE THAN ONE PERSON OFF ON THIS WEBSITE. BUT THEN TRIES TO SAY HE NEVER EVEN DONE BUSINESS WITH THAT PERSON.
> 
> HE STINKS. WHEN HE WAS IN STREET DREAMZ (or however the fuck they spell it) SOME OF THE MEMBERS WIVES AND A FEW MEMBERS COMPLAINED ABOUT HOW DIRTY HE WAS AND HOW BAD HE SMELLED. SAME WITH HIS WIFE.
> 
> HE IS A DEADBEAT DAD, DONT PAY CHILD SUPPORT AND DONT TAKE CARE OF HIS CHITTLINS.
> 
> HAS BEEN KNOWN TO TALK SHIT AND INSTIGATE SHIT, BUT THEN CALL THE POLICE TO GET PEOPLE IN TROUBLE.
> 
> THE REASONS CAN GO ON AND ON. I BET IF YOU EVER MET HIM FACE TO FACE HE WOULD BE NICE TO YOU AND TELL YOU HOW HE HELPS HIS COMMUNITY AND TAKES CARE OF ALL KINDS OF KIDS AND DOES FUNDRAISERS FOR CHURCH, RESCUES WILD DEER AND FEED HUNGRY CHILDREN IN HIS SPARE TIME, BUT THE REALITY IS, HE IS A LYING PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> HE TRIED TO LIE TO EVERYONE IN THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC AND TELL ALL OF THOSE GUYS THAT HE OWNED A "BOBBER" MOTORCYCLE, WHICH WAS AN OUTRIGHT LIE TO GET ATTENTION.
> 
> HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL DEM BRUTHAS THAT HE WAS AN "ASE" CERTIFIED MECHANIC, BUT THAT TURNED OUT TO BE A LIE. HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL BIG SCOTTY THAT HE WAS BUILDING A DRAG CAR, JUST BECAUSE SCOTTY WAS TALKING ABOUT DRAG CARS, THAT ALSO WAS ANOTHER LIE.
> 
> HE USED TO TELL EVERYONE HE WAS A NURSE, BUT GUESS WHAT, HE LIED ABOUT THAT TOO.
> THE NUMBER ONE REASON HE IS HATED IS BECAUSE HE STOLE MERLINS COSTUME AND ATTEMPTED TO UPHOLSTER THE INTERIOR IN HIS OLD EXPEDITION AND HAD PLASTIC WHITEWALL SIMULATORS.
> *


you forgot the uncle tom molested lil boys and the ****** likes to suck dick


----------



## lefhandman

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 13 2011, 08:34 PM~20083644
> *THERES A LOT OF REASONS.
> 
> THE WORST OF IT IS HE SPREADS RUMORS AND LIES BEHIND A LOT OF PEOPLES BACKS. HE WILL KISS YOUR ASS AND TELL YOU SOMEONE ELSE BUSINESS WHEN HE IS AROUND YOU, BUT AS SOON AS HE GOES AND TALKS TO THE NEXT PERSON HE WILL DO THE SAME SHIT AND TALK SHIT OR TELL LIES ABOUT YOU.
> 
> HE STEALS. THE FAT PIECE OF SHIT GOT FIRED FOR STEALING DONUTS FROM DUNKIN DONUTS. HE IS CURRENTLY ON PROBATION FOR THAT.
> 
> HE HAS RIPPED MORE THAN ONE PERSON OFF ON THIS WEBSITE. BUT THEN TRIES TO SAY HE NEVER EVEN DONE BUSINESS WITH THAT PERSON.
> 
> HE STINKS. WHEN HE WAS IN STREET DREAMZ (or however the fuck they spell it) SOME OF THE MEMBERS WIVES AND A FEW MEMBERS COMPLAINED ABOUT HOW DIRTY HE WAS AND HOW BAD HE SMELLED. SAME WITH HIS WIFE.
> 
> HE IS A DEADBEAT DAD, DONT PAY CHILD SUPPORT AND DONT TAKE CARE OF HIS CHITTLINS.
> 
> HAS BEEN KNOWN TO TALK SHIT AND INSTIGATE SHIT, BUT THEN CALL THE POLICE TO GET PEOPLE IN TROUBLE.
> 
> THE REASONS CAN GO ON AND ON. I BET IF YOU EVER MET HIM FACE TO FACE HE WOULD BE NICE TO YOU AND TELL YOU HOW HE HELPS HIS COMMUNITY AND TAKES CARE OF ALL KINDS OF KIDS AND DOES FUNDRAISERS FOR CHURCH, RESCUES WILD DEER AND FEED HUNGRY CHILDREN IN HIS SPARE TIME, BUT THE REALITY IS, HE IS A LYING PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> HE TRIED TO LIE TO EVERYONE IN THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC AND TELL ALL OF THOSE GUYS THAT HE OWNED A "BOBBER" MOTORCYCLE, WHICH WAS AN OUTRIGHT LIE TO GET ATTENTION.
> 
> HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL DEM BRUTHAS THAT HE WAS AN "ASE" CERTIFIED MECHANIC, BUT THAT TURNED OUT TO BE A LIE. HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL BIG SCOTTY THAT HE WAS BUILDING A DRAG CAR, JUST BECAUSE SCOTTY WAS TALKING ABOUT DRAG CARS, THAT ALSO WAS ANOTHER LIE.
> 
> HE USED TO TELL EVERYONE HE WAS A NURSE, BUT GUESS WHAT, HE LIED ABOUT THAT TOO.
> THE NUMBER ONE REASON HE IS HATED IS BECAUSE HE STOLE MERLINS COSTUME AND ATTEMPTED TO UPHOLSTER THE INTERIOR IN HIS OLD EXPEDITION AND HAD PLASTIC WHITEWALL SIMULATORS.
> *


WOW , I WOULD GET NEW FRIENDS...............   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Mar 13 2011, 08:57 PM~20083356
> *Why does everyone hate 96 Roadmaster so much. I dont know him but have seen him around in Fayetteville. Just wondering.  :dunno:
> *


ask 96 roadturd why did he get hurt feelings when jason rejected him when he wanted to blow him.if you have any sons i wouldnt want them around him.he was accused of molesting a young boy and he lied his way out of it


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Wow, I dont know him just seen him around and was wondering why so many hated him. I hate some ******* on here like Chicaddi, and greeneyes but goddamn everyone hates this guy. O'well he made his own bed.


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 12 2011, 09:00 PM~20076987
> *DAMN, DID YOU ENTER A CONTEST TO SEE WHO COULD TATTOO BLINDFOLDED?
> 
> *


repost ot :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

make offer.. up for grabs as is no warrenty! used switch panel. 3 wired switches < one power cut off. one spare switch..or text me. no free shipping , welcome to trades . switches all work! 4 carling. onl 3 wired! comes like in picture!


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2011, 02:48 PM~20097446
> *make offer.. up for grabs as is no warrenty! used switch panel. 3 wired switches < one power cut off. one spare switch..or text me. no free shipping , welcome to trades . switches all work! 4 carling. onl 3 wired! comes like in picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aint no one wanting your broken junk so take your junk and your stinking ass out of here


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh: 

do you even have a car or job? I mean every time I post you right there to smell my ass. Like your gay or something frank.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2011, 07:46 PM~20099642
> *:uh:
> 
> do you even have a car or job? I mean every time I post you right there to smell my ass. Like your gay or something frank.
> *


YOU CANT GET A JOB BECAUSE YOU GOT CAUGHT STEALING FROM DUNKIN DONUTS, SO DONT TRY AND FRONT LIKE YOU WORK BITCH.



AND DOES ANYONE NEED TO BRING UP THAT PIECE OF SHIT ROADMASTER YOU GOT FROM YOUR GRANDMA?


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Never seen white boys so worried about one man! Gay shit!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: WHO HAS A RIDE HEAR


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by zues213_@Mar 12 2011, 02:41 AM~20073354
> *The Only 4 Door Cars I LIke are the old school like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

CADI TOWNCAR AND BOMBS THATS IT


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2011, 09:39 PM~20100714
> *Never seen white boys so worried about one man! Gay shit!
> *


Man you just don't get it do you? I bet you sit around all day and think that everyone is wrong about you. And that WE are the ones with a problem. I don't know what kind of mental defect you have, but something is seriously wrong with you. Anyone who won't leave from a place where they are not wanted has to have mental issues. No one in your entire state likes you. Everyone from out of state hates you. But you act like its not your fault. Seriously man you have more mental problems than Gary Busey.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 15 2011, 07:57 PM~20100856
> *CADI TOWNCAR AND BOMBS THATS IT
> *


 :h5: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 13 2011, 07:34 PM~20083644
> *THERES A LOT OF REASONS.
> 
> THE WORST OF IT IS HE SPREADS RUMORS AND LIES BEHIND A LOT OF PEOPLES BACKS. HE WILL KISS YOUR ASS AND TELL YOU SOMEONE ELSE BUSINESS WHEN HE IS AROUND YOU, BUT AS SOON AS HE GOES AND TALKS TO THE NEXT PERSON HE WILL DO THE SAME SHIT AND TALK SHIT OR TELL LIES ABOUT YOU.
> 
> HE STEALS. THE FAT PIECE OF SHIT GOT FIRED FOR STEALING DONUTS FROM DUNKIN DONUTS. HE IS CURRENTLY ON PROBATION FOR THAT.
> 
> HE HAS RIPPED MORE THAN ONE PERSON OFF ON THIS WEBSITE. BUT THEN TRIES TO SAY HE NEVER EVEN DONE BUSINESS WITH THAT PERSON.
> 
> HE STINKS. WHEN HE WAS IN STREET DREAMZ (or however the fuck they spell it) SOME OF THE MEMBERS WIVES AND A FEW MEMBERS COMPLAINED ABOUT HOW DIRTY HE WAS AND HOW BAD HE SMELLED. SAME WITH HIS WIFE.
> 
> HE IS A DEADBEAT DAD, DONT PAY CHILD SUPPORT AND DONT TAKE CARE OF HIS CHITTLINS.
> 
> HAS BEEN KNOWN TO TALK SHIT AND INSTIGATE SHIT, BUT THEN CALL THE POLICE TO GET PEOPLE IN TROUBLE.
> 
> THE REASONS CAN GO ON AND ON. I BET IF YOU EVER MET HIM FACE TO FACE HE WOULD BE NICE TO YOU AND TELL YOU HOW HE HELPS HIS COMMUNITY AND TAKES CARE OF ALL KINDS OF KIDS AND DOES FUNDRAISERS FOR CHURCH, RESCUES WILD DEER AND FEED HUNGRY CHILDREN IN HIS SPARE TIME, BUT THE REALITY IS, HE IS A LYING PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> HE TRIED TO LIE TO EVERYONE IN THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC AND TELL ALL OF THOSE GUYS THAT HE OWNED A "BOBBER" MOTORCYCLE, WHICH WAS AN OUTRIGHT LIE TO GET ATTENTION.
> 
> HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL DEM BRUTHAS THAT HE WAS AN "ASE" CERTIFIED MECHANIC, BUT THAT TURNED OUT TO BE A LIE. HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL BIG SCOTTY THAT HE WAS BUILDING A DRAG CAR, JUST BECAUSE SCOTTY WAS TALKING ABOUT DRAG CARS, THAT ALSO WAS ANOTHER LIE.
> 
> HE USED TO TELL EVERYONE HE WAS A NURSE, BUT GUESS WHAT, HE LIED ABOUT THAT TOO.
> THE NUMBER ONE REASON HE IS HATED IS BECAUSE HE STOLE MERLINS COSTUME AND ATTEMPTED TO UPHOLSTER THE INTERIOR IN HIS OLD EXPEDITION AND HAD PLASTIC WHITEWALL SIMULATORS.
> *



god damn that was funny....BRAVO CHAP :h5:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2011, 09:39 PM~20100714
> *Never seen white boys so worried about one man! Gay shit!
> *


***** NO one likes you on lay it low. so take your fat stinky ass and that stock piece of shit you think is something and wrap it around a tree and kill yourself and you want to talk about gay shit arent you the one who mallested a lil boy and lied to get out of trouble and got hurt feeling when you wanted to suck jasons dick and he rejected you


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 15 2011, 07:46 PM~20099642
> *:uh:
> 
> do you even have a car or job? I mean every time I post you right there to smell my ass. Like your gay or something frank.
> *


i have money ***** i will buy you and have you clean my toilets like you use to do at the doughnut shop untill you got cought stealing


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 15 2011, 07:48 PM~20100752
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama: WHO HAS A RIDE HEAR
> *


i have 4 :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Mar 16 2011, 05:30 AM~20104197
> *i have money ***** i will buy you and have you clean my toilets like you use to do at the doughnut shop untill you got cought stealing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe he cleans the toilet with his tounge thats why his breath smells like shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TONE LOCO, 96ROADMASTER
speaking of smelling like shit theres it is.so did you bath yet :dunno:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Since Tone likes fat men. found this for you my tag a *** along buddy..


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 16 2011, 05:10 PM~20106867
> *
> 
> Since Tone likes fat men. found this for you my tag a *** along buddy..
> *


You still ain't answered the question bitch.....WHAT SHOWS AND CRUISES HAVE YOU BEEN TO LATELY? WHICH ONES DID U GO TO OVER THE WINTER? YOU LYING ASS BITCH YOU BE HIDING LIKE A GIRL.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 16 2011, 03:10 PM~20106867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Tone likes fat men. found this for you my tag a *** along buddy..
> *


im going to show you how much i like fat man  you pussy out when we where sapose to meet in maryland with abunch of excuses.


----------



## capricesun

Maryland :thumbsup: Representing Pasadena Maryland


----------



## aphustle

wat it do,.,.  












crickets,,.


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 17 2011, 01:37 PM~20113717
> *wat it do,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crickets,,.
> *


Window tint?  :dunno:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

57 INCHS HOMIE SINGAL PUMP 84 CUTTY


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 17 2011, 12:09 PM~20113946
> *Window tint?    :dunno:
> *


no tint at all.,,.


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 17 2011, 03:03 PM~20115090
> *57 INCHS HOMIE SINGAL PUMP 84 CUTTY
> *



95+ inches single pump cutlass 85,,

homies ride.,.,


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 17 2011, 05:01 PM~20115792
> *95+ inches single pump cutlass 85,,
> 
> homies ride.,.,
> *


any pics


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 17 2011, 05:01 PM~20115792
> *95+ inches single pump cutlass 85,,
> 
> homies ride.,.,
> *


any pics


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Any pictures of your invisble car. :uh:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2011, 06:47 AM~20120307
> *Any pictures of your invisble car.  :uh:
> *


 :uh: go take a shower you stinking ass retard that cannt leave his trailer


----------



## puentegab




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Mar 18 2011, 09:36 AM~20121241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the color the only thing i would do is to silver leaf it


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 18 2011, 05:52 AM~20120101
> *any pics
> *



yup.,,.will post em up soon,..,


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 18 2011, 07:29 AM~20120509
> *:uh: go take a shower you stinking ass retard that cannt leave his trailer
> *


same ole bullshit. past what 5yrs. you a fronting hehaw with no ride. Just up here layitlow ridding negroz nutts. PHONEY!!!!! :uh:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by aphustle+Mar 17 2011, 01:37 PM~20113717-->
> 
> 
> 
> wat it do,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crickets,,.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puentegab_@Mar 18 2011, 11:36 AM~20121241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice!!


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2011, 02:14 PM~20122305
> *same ole bullshit. past what 5yrs. you a fronting hehaw with no ride. Just up here layitlow ridding negroz nutts. PHONEY!!!!! :uh:
> *


You've never owned a lowrider so shut the fuck up you dirty child molesting piece of ****** shit. If u think that roadmaster is a lowrider or even that piece of shit expedition you ruined you really are in need of dying. Do this site a favor and go die. You dont know shit bout lowriding, you have never contributed anything to the world of lowriding. No one likes u. A lot of people want you dead. So why r u still here bitch.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2011, 08:47 AM~20120307
> *Any pictures of your invisble car.  :uh:
> *


Is it true you raped your grandma the same day you stole her stanky ass roadmaster. I bet that bish sucks good dick with her teef out.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by puentegab_@Mar 18 2011, 09:36 AM~20121241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click save :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 18 2011, 12:14 PM~20122305
> *same ole bullshit. past what 5yrs. you a fronting hehaw with no ride. Just up here layitlow ridding negroz nutts. PHONEY!!!!! :uh:
> *






































heres my rides so now take your stinking wellfare having ass out of here and go take a shower cause from what i hear you smell so bad you got kick out of rollers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 19 2011, 12:21 AM~20126831
> *You've never owned a lowrider so shut the fuck up you dirty child molesting piece of ****** shit. If u think that roadmaster is a lowrider or even that piece of shit expedition you ruined you really are in need of dying. Do this site a favor and go die. You dont know shit bout lowriding, you have never contributed anything to the world of lowriding. No one likes u. A lot of people want you dead. So why r u still here bitch.
> *


and the funny thing is he bangs on the keyboard like hes all hard on here but he scared to come out of his trailer


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 19 2011, 07:12 PM~20130497
> *and the funny thing is he bangs on the keyboard like hes all hard on here but he scared to come out of his trailer
> *


And he has the nerve to lie and say he's been to shows and cruises all winter but he hasn't showed up anywhere in NC. And he hasn't been out of state because he is on probation for stealing from dunkin donuts. That punk has the nerve to call out other peeps saying they are "layitlow riders" when no one in the lowriding world respects him or wants him around. AKA FUCK THAT PUNK. FUNDIS GONNA GET BEAT DOWN IN 2011 IF HE EVER LEAVES HIS MOBILE HOME


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 19 2011, 10:02 PM~20131419
> *And he has the nerve to lie and say he's been to shows and cruises all winter but he hasn't showed up anywhere in NC. And he hasn't been out of state because he is on probation for stealing from dunkin donuts. That punk has the nerve to call out other peeps saying they are "layitlow riders" when no one in the lowriding world respects him or wants him around. AKA FUCK THAT PUNK. FUNDIS GONNA GET BEAT DOWN IN 2011 IF HE EVER LEAVES HIS MOBILE HOME
> *


 :0


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Mar 19 2011, 10:31 PM~20131599
> *:0
> *


x2


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 19 2011, 08:02 PM~20131419
> *And he has the nerve to lie and say he's been to shows and cruises all winter but he hasn't showed up anywhere in NC. And he hasn't been out of state because he is on probation for stealing from dunkin donuts. That punk has the nerve to call out other peeps saying they are "layitlow riders" when no one in the lowriding world respects him or wants him around. AKA FUCK THAT PUNK. FUNDIS GONNA GET BEAT DOWN IN 2011 IF HE EVER LEAVES HIS MOBILE HOME
> *


hey uncle ruckus i got a question for you.im kind of scared to hit fundi. if i hit him do you think my hand will smell like shit like him ? and if i soak it in acid and scrub it with 40 grit sand paper would that take the smell away ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

To nice out to be. Nigerian layitlow nuts ryderz! No cars just keyboards. ha!


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2011, 06:26 AM~20133331
> *To nice out to be. Nigerian layitlow nuts ryderz! No cars just keyboards. ha!
> *


i posted my low lows my project car is worh more then everything you own you piece of shit.did you take a shower yet you stinky retarded waste of sperm


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2011, 08:26 AM~20133331
> *To nice out to be. Nigerian layitlow nuts ryderz! No cars just keyboards. ha!
> *


Are you really that retarded tone loco posted pics of his 4 lowriders and there all nicer then that piece of shit roadmaster :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## Big_Mac

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :rimshot: hno: hno: :barf: :buttkick: :guns: :burn: HAHAHAHAAA


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 20 2011, 10:53 AM~20134510
> *Are you really that retarded tone loco posted pics of his 4 lowriders and there all nicer then that piece of shit roadmaster :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


i think all them years of non bathing the smell has effected his eye sight :yes:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 20 2011, 02:21 PM~20134960
> *i think all them years of non bathing the smell has effected his eye sight  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 20 2011, 02:21 PM~20134960
> *i think all them years of non bathing the smell has effected his eye sight  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Fundi has got to have some kind of mental defect. No one can be that fucked up in life with a normal brain.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Mar 20 2011, 10:53 AM~20134510
> *Are you really that retarded tone loco posted pics of his 4 lowriders and there all nicer then that piece of shit roadmaster :roflmao:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: No he has not, those where bullshit that ****** bought! years ago. that chingo has not posted anything resent nor has built jack shit.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2011, 03:58 PM~20136077
> *:uh:  No he has not, those where bullshit that ****** bought! years ago. that chingo has not posted anything resent nor has built jack shit.
> *


you retarded piece of shit i still own all 4 cars some built and some bought. i can honestly say i never had my grandmom give me nothing not like your pathethic welfare having stinkin ass.did you shower yet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that was a good joke huh you wouldnt know what to do with soap and water.i bet everytime your father looks at you he wishes he shot that load in the toliet


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 20 2011, 05:58 PM~20136077
> *:uh:  No he has not, those where bullshit that ****** bought! years ago. that chingo has not posted anything resent nor has built jack shit.
> *


What the fuck do have and what the fuck have you had? That piece of shit expedition with merlins costume covering the seats and a raged ass hydro setup that leaked oil all over your already dirty kids.

Or the roadmaster you got from your grandma. With raged ass bags and hubcaps.




Lowriding don't and won't ever accept you *****.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 20 2011, 06:05 PM~20136125
> *you retarded piece of shit i still own all 4 cars some built and some bought. i can honestly say i never had my grandmom give me nothing not like your pathethic welfare having stinkin ass.did you shower yet  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: that was a good joke huh you wouldnt know what to do with soap and water.i bet everytime your father looks at you he wishes he shot that load in the toliet
> *


His dad should have kept fucking men in the ass. That way he wouldn't got any whores pregnant.


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 13 2011, 09:34 PM~20083644
> *THERES A LOT OF REASONS.
> 
> THE WORST OF IT IS HE SPREADS RUMORS AND LIES BEHIND A LOT OF PEOPLES BACKS. HE WILL KISS YOUR ASS AND TELL YOU SOMEONE ELSE BUSINESS WHEN HE IS AROUND YOU, BUT AS SOON AS HE GOES AND TALKS TO THE NEXT PERSON HE WILL DO THE SAME SHIT AND TALK SHIT OR TELL LIES ABOUT YOU.
> 
> HE STEALS. THE FAT PIECE OF SHIT GOT FIRED FOR STEALING DONUTS FROM DUNKIN DONUTS. HE IS CURRENTLY ON PROBATION FOR THAT.
> 
> HE HAS RIPPED MORE THAN ONE PERSON OFF ON THIS WEBSITE. BUT THEN TRIES TO SAY HE NEVER EVEN DONE BUSINESS WITH THAT PERSON.
> 
> HE STINKS. WHEN HE WAS IN STREET DREAMZ (or however the fuck they spell it) SOME OF THE MEMBERS WIVES AND A FEW MEMBERS COMPLAINED ABOUT HOW DIRTY HE WAS AND HOW BAD HE SMELLED. SAME WITH HIS WIFE.
> 
> HE IS A DEADBEAT DAD, DONT PAY CHILD SUPPORT AND DONT TAKE CARE OF HIS CHITTLINS.
> 
> HAS BEEN KNOWN TO TALK SHIT AND INSTIGATE SHIT, BUT THEN CALL THE POLICE TO GET PEOPLE IN TROUBLE.
> 
> THE REASONS CAN GO ON AND ON. I BET IF YOU EVER MET HIM FACE TO FACE HE WOULD BE NICE TO YOU AND TELL YOU HOW HE HELPS HIS COMMUNITY AND TAKES CARE OF ALL KINDS OF KIDS AND DOES FUNDRAISERS FOR CHURCH, RESCUES WILD DEER AND FEED HUNGRY CHILDREN IN HIS SPARE TIME, BUT THE REALITY IS, HE IS A LYING PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> HE TRIED TO LIE TO EVERYONE IN THE BLACK LOWRIDER TOPIC AND TELL ALL OF THOSE GUYS THAT HE OWNED A "BOBBER" MOTORCYCLE, WHICH WAS AN OUTRIGHT LIE TO GET ATTENTION.
> 
> HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL DEM BRUTHAS THAT HE WAS AN "ASE" CERTIFIED MECHANIC, BUT THAT TURNED OUT TO BE A LIE. HE ALSO TRIED TO TELL BIG SCOTTY THAT HE WAS BUILDING A DRAG CAR, JUST BECAUSE SCOTTY WAS TALKING ABOUT DRAG CARS, THAT ALSO WAS ANOTHER LIE.
> 
> HE USED TO TELL EVERYONE HE WAS A NURSE, BUT GUESS WHAT, HE LIED ABOUT THAT TOO.
> THE NUMBER ONE REASON HE IS HATED IS BECAUSE HE STOLE MERLINS COSTUME AND ATTEMPTED TO UPHOLSTER THE INTERIOR IN HIS OLD EXPEDITION AND HAD PLASTIC WHITEWALL SIMULATORS.
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 20 2011, 04:32 PM~20136280
> *What the fuck do have and what the fuck have you had? That piece of shit expedition with merlins costume covering the seats and a raged ass hydro setup that leaked oil all over your already dirty kids.
> 
> Or the roadmaster you got from your grandma. With raged ass bags and hubcaps.
> Lowriding don't and won't ever accept you *****.
> *


dont you know hes the owner of fundi motor sports and hes a ase mechanic and custom stereo installer and he made 50k a year at the doughnut shop where he got fired from stealing doughnuts making 8 dollars an hour


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 20 2011, 04:34 PM~20136306
> *His dad should have kept fucking men in the ass. That way he wouldn't got any whores pregnant.
> *


maybe thats why robert likes dick so much after he was born his daddy started giving him the dick


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## TONE LOCO




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 23 2011, 09:11 AM~20159760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

i keep hearing fundi motorsports,i thought it was fungi motorsports for the dirty work done :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2011, 05:20 PM~20163284
> *i keep hearing fundi motorsports,i thought it was fungi motorsports for the dirty work done :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

Those Cadi's are awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 23 2011, 11:11 AM~20159760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Bad ass right there :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO+Mar 23 2011, 07:37 AM~20158719-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Mar 23 2011, 11:11 AM~20159760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 23 2011, 09:11 AM~20159760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## puentegab

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Mar 19 2011, 02:19 PM~20129695
> *right click save  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Homie ....your lincoln looks clean blk on blk spokes too.....


----------



## aphustle

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 23 2011, 05:37 AM~20158719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sorry bro ur car is not cool,..,lrm said so,.,.im gonna go sell my 4 door linc now  
































yeah right ima hit corners on my shit till my unreinforced frame cracs in half,.,.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Mar 25 2011, 10:34 PM~20183174
> *sorry bro ur car is not cool,..,lrm said so,.,.im gonna go sell my 4 door linc now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right ima hit corners on my shit till my unreinforced frame cracs in half,.,.
> *


i got few 2 doors and i got my 4 door and as long as there clean im going to ride them to they die


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs+Mar 21 2011, 06:41 PM~20145693-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 10:34 PM~20183174
> *sorry bro ur car is not cool,..,lrm said so,.,.im gonna go sell my 4 door linc now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah right ima hit corners on my shit till my unreinforced frame cracs in half,.,.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TONE LOCO_@Mar 26 2011, 01:01 PM~20186337
> *i got few 2 doors and i got my 4 door and as long as there clean im going to ride them to they die
> *


hopefully soon! with you in them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 26 2011, 07:51 PM~20188066
> *:0
> :0
> hopefully soon! with you in them!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hope your whole family dies you fat thief. Piece of shit child molestor.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 26 2011, 05:51 PM~20188066
> *:0
> :0
> hopefully soon! with you in them!!! :biggrin:
> *


did you take a shower yet you smelly piece of shit.no one likes you so why dont you just go kill yourself allready


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 27 2011, 09:49 AM~20191295
> *did you take a shower yet you smelly piece of shit.no one likes you so why dont you just go kill yourself allready
> *


He's to GODDAMN stupid to realize that no one likes him. He's the stereotypical fat kid on the playground that just don't realize no one likes him, even when they say it to his fat dirty face.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 27 2011, 09:15 AM~20191799
> *He's to GODDAMN stupid to realize that no one likes him. He's the stereotypical fat kid on the playground that just don't realize no one likes him, even when they say it to his fat dirty face.
> *


i think half his problem is the stench comming off his body has effected his brain the other half is hes retarded


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Mar 23 2011, 05:47 PM~20163472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


glad i could make someone laugh :biggrin: 

now back to posting up some badass 4 doors :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

im koo wit 4 doors only 4 door g body look good is the cutty thats it and big bodys i like em all just no 4 door impalas but i seen a couple clean 1s i might do me 1 lol


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 27 2011, 07:44 PM~20196268
> *glad i could make someone laugh  :biggrin:
> 
> now back to posting up some badass 4 doors  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 27 2011, 09:44 PM~20196268
> *glad i could make someone laugh  :biggrin:
> 
> now back to posting up some badass 4 doors  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah. Fundi getting clowned by a midget. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 27 2011, 09:44 PM~20196268
> *glad i could make someone laugh  :biggrin:
> 
> now back to posting up some badass 4 doors  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah. Fundi getting clowned by a midget. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jack Bauer




----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Mar 30 2011, 08:45 AM~20217605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Mar 30 2011, 10:45 AM~20217605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Mar 30 2011, 10:45 AM~20217605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64




----------



## THEE805RAIDER

MY PROJECT...97 T.C


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by THEE805RAIDER_@Apr 1 2011, 09:36 PM~20240111
> *MY PROJECT...97 T.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 28 2011, 07:11 AM~20199387
> *Hell yeah. Fundi getting clowned by a midget. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


who you callin a midget?


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 2 2011, 01:35 PM~20242527
> *who you callin a midget?
> *


 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Firecracker




----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Apr 3 2011, 01:31 PM~20248136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 2 2011, 01:30 PM~20243025
> *:roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wait nevermind you talkin bout your mama again? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2011, 04:58 AM~20253325
> *wait nevermind you talkin bout your mama again?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


IT'S BAD ENUF YOU LOOK LIKE A 12 YEAR OLD, BUT CMON MAN, YOU TALKING SHIT LIKE A 12 YEAR OLD OLD TOO?


----------



## xSSive




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 4 2011, 07:01 AM~20253809
> *IT'S BAD ENUF YOU LOOK LIKE A 12 YEAR OLD, BUT CMON MAN, YOU TALKING SHIT LIKE A 12 YEAR OLD OLD TOO?
> *


do they need a crane to get your fat ass out of the semi yet or has swift fired you yet? 


stfu ya dumbass


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2011, 03:01 PM~20256537
> *do they need a crane to get your fat ass out of the semi yet or has swift fired you yet?
> stfu ya dumbass
> *


WTF are you talkin bout little man? Who tha fuck is swift? And who da fuck do you think I am?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 4 2011, 04:35 PM~20258012
> *WTF are you talkin bout little man? Who tha fuck is swift? And who da fuck do you think I am?
> *


how bout you just stfu and get the fuck outta here unless you have a car worth posting


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Apr 3 2011, 11:31 AM~20248136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice any interior pics


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 4 2011, 10:03 PM~20260023
> *how bout you just stfu and get the fuck outta here unless you have a car worth posting
> *


You car ain't worth posting so shut the fuck up midget. Hey post pics of that cross eyed girlfriend you got that made you sell your ugly ass wannabe lowrider.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 5 2011, 07:28 AM~20262867
> *You car ain't worth posting so shut the fuck up midget. Hey post pics of that cross eyed girlfriend you got that made you sell your ugly ass wannabe lowrider.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 5 2011, 05:28 AM~20262867
> *You car ain't worth posting so shut the fuck up midget. Hey post pics of that cross eyed girlfriend you got that made you sell your ugly ass wannabe lowrider.
> *


lmfao you seem to think you know me,must be a fuckin stalker,that or a hater :roflmao: 

either way post what you got or shut the fuck up ya fat pile of shit


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Anybody ridding? :wow:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 5 2011, 05:59 PM~20266843
> *lmfao you seem to think you know me,must be a fuckin stalker,that or a hater :roflmao:
> 
> either way post what you got or shut the fuck up ya fat pile of shit
> *


GTFO you little ankle biter. Post pics of that cross eyed ho.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 5 2011, 06:07 PM~20266900
> *Anybody ridding?  :wow:
> *


Damn a bunch of US NC boys was gonna throw a party because we thought you had died. Ohh well, too much wishful thinking on our part I guess.

Either your internet was turned tha fuck off AGAIN or all this wind fucked up your mobile home.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 5 2011, 07:52 PM~20269023
> *GTFO you little ankle biter. Post pics of that cross eyed ho.
> *


only one cross eyed must be you ya fuckin dumbass,that or you cant read, POST YOUR CAR OR SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FAT RETARDED PILE OF SHIT.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2011, 02:17 AM~20271445
> *only one cross eyed must be you ya fuckin dumbass,that or you cant read, POST YOUR CAR OR SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FAT RETARDED PILE OF SHIT.
> *


Post your girls pic to prove she ain't cross eyed OR STOP TALKING LITTLE MAN.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 5 2011, 09:57 PM~20269076
> *Damn a bunch of US NC boys was gonna throw a party because we thought you had died. Ohh well, too much wishful thinking on our part I guess.
> 
> Either your internet was turned tha fuck off AGAIN or all this wind fucked up your mobile home.
> *


i was thinking he got cought stealing from the collection plate at church but he was molesting another lil boy


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 5 2011, 06:07 PM~20266900
> *Anybody ridding?  :wow:
> *


why dont you ride you piece of shit into the biggest tree you see


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Apr 6 2011, 10:57 AM~20273035
> *why dont you ride you piece of shit into the biggest tree you see
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: keeping fingers crossed.

Speaking of fingers I herd fundi uses his on kids and speaking of crossed that reminds me of vengence girls eyes.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 6 2011, 11:57 AM~20273467
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Speaking of fingers I herd fundi uses his on kids and speaking of crossed that reminds me of vengence girls eyes.
> *


 :0 any pics


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Apr 6 2011, 10:20 AM~20273597
> *:0 any pics
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

my girl is not cross eyed,but i hear ruckus is,that and retarded from red bulls and failed backflips off water trucks that got him kicked out the military


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2011, 06:21 PM~20275874
> *my girl is not cross eyed,but i hear ruckus is,that and retarded from red bulls and failed backflips off water trucks that got him kicked out the military
> *


post the pics of her ill be the judge :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 6 2011, 04:14 PM~20274627
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



X3


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2011, 06:21 PM~20275874
> *my girl is not cross eyed,but i hear ruckus is,that and retarded from red bulls and failed backflips off water trucks that got him kicked out the military
> *


Look here mayne, that bish you posted on here was cross eyed as a mothafucka. Dont lie, post her pic.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

PIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PIC :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Apr 6 2011, 07:03 PM~20277257
> *PIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PICPIC, PIC,PIC,PIC,PIC  :biggrin:
> *


Trols don't have pics. All they do is lay it lowride. :uh:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 7 2011, 08:05 AM~20280995
> *Trols don't have pics. All they do is lay it lowride.  :uh:
> *


Says the guy who never owned a lowrider before. :uh:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 7 2011, 08:05 AM~20280995
> *Trols don't have pics. All they do is lay it lowride.  :uh:
> *


did your stinking ass take a bath or a shower yet :dunno:


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Apr 7 2011, 07:46 AM~20281411
> *did your stinking ass take a bath or a shower yet :dunno:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Apr 7 2011, 09:46 AM~20281411
> *did your stinking ass take a bath or a shower yet :dunno:
> *


Yeah rite. That stanky fucka STANKS.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:drama:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

No riders just trolls around.


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 7 2011, 05:58 PM~20284892
> *No riders just trolls around.
> *


You ain't no rider. So shut the fuck up fatboy.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 7 2011, 05:58 PM~20284892
> *No soap,shampoo or deodorant or water im just a stinken mess.
> *


 :uh: fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by Firecracker_@Apr 3 2011, 11:31 AM~20248136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Nice*


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 7 2011, 05:58 PM~20284892
> *No riders just trolls around.
> *


Let's see yo lowrider fatty cakes. And don't post dat roadturd, that shit ainta lowrider.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Do you trolls have any other comments? Seem like cock seekers. :wow:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 8 2011, 04:57 AM~20289198
> *Let's see yo lowrider fatty cakes. And don't post dat roadturd, that shit ainta lowrider.
> *


 :0 whacha talking about uncle ruckus thats going to win lowrider of the year in vegas this year :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1sexytre

Any 62 four doors for sale impalas juiced for sale or trade


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 8 2011, 06:46 AM~20289381
> *Do you trolls have any other comments? Seem like cock seekers.  :wow:
> *


you know all about cock sucking didnt you suck a 10 year old boys cock and lied to get out of trouble and didnt you beg jason to let you suck his dick


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 8 2011, 07:46 AM~20289381
> *Do you trolls have any other comments? Seem like cock seekers.  :wow:
> *


----------



## Jack Bauer

96ROADMASTER AT THE CLUB RAPING HOES.


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Apr 8 2011, 06:48 AM~20289787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was trying to drink soda and read this and spit my soda out from laughing so hard


----------



## six4customs




----------



## six4customs




----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Apr 10 2011, 08:35 AM~20302523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:wow:


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 10 2011, 10:42 PM~20306995
> *:wow:
> *


you must of smelled yourself.see what we have to put up with in north carolina :barf: :burn:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Gay trolls.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 11 2011, 06:08 AM~20309083
> *Gay trolls.
> *


 :uh: this queer said gay so robert do tell us how you molested a 12 year old boy or the story how you got hurt feelings when you got rejected by jason when you wanted to suck his dick


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Apr 11 2011, 05:16 AM~20309186
> *:uh: this queer said gay so robert do tell us how you molested a 12 year old boy or the story how you got hurt feelings when you got rejected by jason when you wanted to suck his dick
> *


 :0


----------



## Hydros4life

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 11 2011, 08:48 AM~20309264
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

:uh:


----------



## bud vudker




----------



## Uncle Ruckus

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Apr 12 2011, 09:03 AM~20318105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin like an overweight Steve Urkel gonna molest that girl.


----------



## bud vudker

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 12 2011, 09:05 AM~20318113
> *Lookin like an overweight Steve Urkel gonna molest that girl.
> *


i thought that was a boy.damm thats one ugly ass girl


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by bud vudker_@Apr 12 2011, 07:43 AM~20318284
> *i thought that was a boy.damm thats one ugly ass girl
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Apr 8 2011, 10:01 AM~20290164
> *96ROADMASTER AT THE CLUB RAPING HOES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Apr 10 2011, 06:35 AM~20302523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

> _Originally posted by zues213+Mar 12 2011, 02:41 AM~20073354-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Only 4 Door Cars I LIke are the old school like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 01:37 PM~20113717
> *wat it do,.,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crickets,,.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 11:36 AM~20121241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONE [email protected] 23 2011, 07:37 AM~20158719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by TONE [email protected] 23 2011, 11:11 AM~20159760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 11:16 PM~20239961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 11:36 PM~20240111
> *MY PROJECT...97 T.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 01:31 PM~20248136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2011, 11:33 AM~20254999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-six4customs_@Apr 10 2011, 08:35 AM~20302523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*TTT
*

:biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## southGAcustoms

nothing better then factory suicides


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 21 2011, 05:42 PM~20391962
> *nothing better then factory suicides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good dood


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 21 2011, 05:42 PM~20391962
> *nothing better then factory suicides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love those


----------



## Lowrod deuce

Ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## keola808

:wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 22 2011, 06:36 PM~20398198
> *:wow:      :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bolt ons? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Apr 22 2011, 04:52 PM~20398304
> *bolt ons?  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: *is that the only thing u gonna point out?* :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## E-Dizzle

:drama: :drama:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 22 2011, 07:11 PM~20398390
> *:biggrin:      is that the only thing u gonna point out?      :wow:      :roflmao:
> *


The owners stuck in the 90's?? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR

2 door 4 door, fuck it, i ride either. haters will always be hating.


----------



## RiddinglowCR




----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Here is my first lowrider a 4 door 87 caddy. Its blue now but going to paint it either Kandy Tangerine, or Deep Purple Kandy, flake it, pinstripe, gold leaf it and airbrush a couple murals on the trunk and door jams. Im way up in northern Alberta not another lowrider around me for like 300 miles, I'll rock a 4 door lowrider before I would roll in a lifted 4x4 truck 1000's of those out here but only 1 lowrider


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by Drew65_@Apr 22 2011, 08:49 PM~20399621
> *The owners stuck in the 90's??  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## Dubbed 64

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 27 2011, 10:13 AM~20430695
> *:cheesy:      :roflmao:
> *


Did I get it right? :cheesy:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Apr 22 2011, 04:36 PM~20398198
> *:wow:      :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT*


----------



## 78paco

. :biggrin:


----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 70 Custom Coupe

4 doors = Family Sedan


----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## 78paco




----------



## budgetblueoval

ive seen like 100 town cars same color as mine. must be a popular color


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 28 2011, 08:45 PM~20444154
> *ive seen like 100 town cars same color as mine. must be a popular color
> *


must be :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

GOOD PIC's!!


----------



## LURCH63

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 28 2011, 08:36 PM~20444057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this fuckers nice


----------



## Cuz 0

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 28 2011, 09:24 PM~20443931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thst nice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT*


----------



## TONE LOCO

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 28 2011, 08:38 PM~20444080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean 4door


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by six4customs_@Apr 10 2011, 06:35 AM~20302523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color, too many do's on it though


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 28 2011, 10:38 PM~20444080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## Mack10

> _Originally posted by 78paco_@Apr 28 2011, 08:40 PM~20444103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Nice ride..*


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

:biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER




----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

78paco said:


>


HMMM THIS IS A TWO DOOR!!!


----------



## RiddinglowCR

What happen here? NO more thoughts? :dunno:


----------



## AGUILAR3

RiddinglowCR said:


> What happen here? NO more thoughts? :dunno:


Here is something to think about


In the past few months, I went to maybe 8 local cruise nights and saw 2 4 door Impalas. At first glance I thought they were 2 doors... then I noticed they both had shaved rear door handles.


Whats the point of building a 4 dr if your only going to shave the rear doors to make it look like a 2 door :dunno:


----------



## RiddinglowCR

AGUILAR3 said:


> Here is something to think about
> 
> 
> In the past few months, I went to maybe 8 local cruise nights and saw 2 4 door Impalas. At first glance I thought they were 2 doors... then I noticed they both had shaved rear door handles.
> 
> 
> Whats the point of building a 4 dr if your only going to shave the rear doors to make it look like a 2 door :dunno:


I agree with you on that.... shit im proud of my 4 [email protected]!!!!! the only reason i would shave my door handles is if i would have a shave door alarm!!! and that's a fact!! apart from that my ride is going to be a 4 door rider!!!! till the wheels fall off...


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## RiddinglowCR

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## SSonsupremes

Anybody ever thought of doing a 2 door conversion to a 4 door. You know like how they make 2 door towncars?


----------



## SPOOK82

MY LITTLE CARNALITOS CADDI SUPER CLEAN


----------



## caddy4nia

i thought 2 door was for rice rockets only so it applys to low lows to thats masa :twak::buttkick:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

AGUILAR3 said:


> Here is something to think about
> 
> 
> In the past few months, I went to maybe 8 local cruise nights and saw 2 4 door Impalas. At first glance I thought they were 2 doors... then I noticed they both had shaved rear door handles.
> 
> 
> Whats the point of building a 4 dr if your only going to shave the rear doors to make it look like a 2 door :dunno:


What does shaving the handles off have to do with anything? I could see if the doors are welded shut and handles shaved, then someone wants that 2 door look but just shaved handles on a 4 door has never had me thinking the owner wishes it was a 2 door.:roflmao::roflmao:


I say fuck it, ride what you like. I'd rather roll a 4 door than have a 2 door in the garage that never hits the streets. and i'm sure we've all come across those people that down on 4 doors, air bags, or whatever but it seems like they always rolling a "daily" or in someone else's ride:thumbsdown:


----------



## RiddinglowCR




----------



## 64ordones

My four door 64 Impala I have 2 selling the other one


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


SPOOK82 said:


> MY LITTLE CARNALITOS CADDI SUPER CLEAN


----------



## 925rider




----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Heres my 87 Caddy, just finished painting in my garage and laying down the striping and gold leaf, with a four door I have two extra door jams to airbrush on


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

2nd time Ive ever painted a car


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

I'm not trying to be a Hater but I remember when 4 door cars were just used for parts! But I have seen some clean ass 4 door's out there like fleetwoods 93 and up, lincoln's 98 and up shit like that.That's just my opinion though.


----------



## 86bluemcLS

4doors are in now my gurl got a roadmaster and its clean shit theres no standards now


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Heres a 64 Impala 4 door I just picked up, Freshly painted in 2009, interior redone in 2008, and rebuilt 327 in 2010, all the trim and bumpers etc. comes with the car he has them in the garage he had it painted and never finished putting it back together. Basically just bolt everything back on and drive away. not a bad deal for $2500 runs and drives. The only 2 doors I could find around here are ones that old guys have and have it all original and wont sell it to some one who isnt going to keep it all original either that or 2 doors that people have that are rotting in there field and wont sell.


----------



## dragonazz

*My first lolo has four of em.*

And I think it's sexxy as hell.


----------



## carlsbusa

i got a 64 impala hard top and i love the four door.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Rags_87Caddy said:


> Heres a 64 Impala 4 door I just picked up, Freshly painted in 2009, interior redone in 2008, and rebuilt 327 in 2010, all the trim and bumpers etc. comes with the car he has them in the garage he had it painted and never finished putting it back together. Basically just bolt everything back on and drive away. not a bad deal for $2500 runs and drives. The only 2 doors I could find around here are ones that old guys have and have it all original and wont sell it to some one who isnt going to keep it all original either that or 2 doors that people have that are rotting in there field and wont sell.
> 
> 
> View attachment 353418
> View attachment 353419
> 
> View attachment 353420
> View attachment 353421


That's a damn good deal for a complete running car and it actually looks good too.


----------



## SSonsupremes

@ 0:30


----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## Rags_87Caddy

cashmoneyspeed said:


> That's a damn good deal for a complete running car and it actually looks good too.


thanks I just got it to the shop over the weekend and almost have it all together and everything is there and most things rechromed or gold plated


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

cashmoneyspeed said:


> That's a damn good deal for a complete running car and it actually looks good too.


put some of it together looking better every chance I have time to work on it. Its a complete car everything is there all trim just picked up the bumpers yesterday, runs great and will pass safety today


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

:thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420

96ROADMASTER said:


> make offer.. up for grabs as is no warrenty! used switch panel. 3 wired switches < one power cut off. one spare switch..or text me. no free shipping , welcome to trades . switches all work! 4 carling. onl 3 wired! comes like in picture!


what the fuck..nice floor mats. and how much does your thumb weigh?


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

Firecracker said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider E.C.

*I found on ebay this is 64 impala 4dr with chop top it looks very old skool*


----------



## Jack Bauer

Lowrider E.C. said:


> View attachment 397603
> View attachment 397610
> View attachment 397612
> View attachment 397613
> View attachment 397611
> View attachment 397614
> View attachment 397615
> View attachment 397616
> View attachment 397617
> View attachment 397618
> *I found on ebay this is 64 impala 4dr with chop top it looks very old skool*


looks like fucking shit. The "artist" put 2003 on there. Basically a piece of shit car, piece of shit paint job, joeycutlass curtain interior and ragedy setup. Unless the floors are perfect. Car is worth more crushed as scrap metal.


----------



## reglos84

ttt


----------



## SSonsupremes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1972...5467556?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4cfc0171a4


----------



## bigtroubles1

CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS


----------



## Lowrider E.C.

i know it sound like when people found impala in anywhere if the top has destory or big hole or rust or crash then chopped it that happen most people do that i heard that


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Damn.


----------



## KingDavid

I have a '64 4 door post. Its my first '64 and its the first time I found a deal on one I could afford. I dont give a shit at all that it has 4 doors or a post. I wasnt gonna pass the deal up for something so small. I was thinking about removing the post but I get compliments all the time. Ima roll it hard and wouldnt trade it for anything.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Nice cars!


----------



## steeko

nice !! 64 4do' look really cool laid out like that.

cuz the last pillar is thinner it makes for a longer opening on the side.. i like it


----------



## Lowrider E.C.

steeko said:


> nice !! 64 4do' look really cool laid out like that.
> 
> cuz the last pillar is thinner it makes for a longer opening on the side.. i like it


 i know it cool


----------



## mtdawg

KingDavid said:


> I have a '64 4 door post. Its my first '64 and its the first time I found a deal on one I could afford. I dont give a shit at all that it has 4 doors or a post. I wasnt gonna pass the deal up for something so small. I was thinking about removing the post but I get compliments all the time. Ima roll it hard and wouldnt trade it for anything.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I am with ya on that brother.


----------



## LURCH63

Any pics of that black rivi?


----------



## KingDavid

Thanks Mtdawg. I see you have a 4 door post in your pic. I was just admiring it on another thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider E.C.




----------



## Lowrider E.C.




----------



## SSonsupremes




----------



## 440sled

Dont hate on the 4 doors!


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

my project 64


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rags_87Caddy

My 87 Caddy 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mtdawg

KingDavid said:


> Thanks Mtdawg. I see you have a 4 door post in your pic. I was just admiring it on another thread. :thumbsup:


I haven't checked in here for a long time (obviously). Thanks. Been a long process. Doing some things here and there on it. 

Got the motor and tranny out. Motor torn down and found out this past weekend that the 283 is punched 40 over. Just need to save up to get all the motor parts I need (rings, valve stem seals, bearings, powder coat the OG ram horns, etc.) to finish the rebuild. Repaint both silver/blue flake with black pulleys and brackets mounts and engine bay. All to be done by May for the local annual first show of the year.....Cruisin' the Drag.


----------



## mtdawg

Rags_87Caddy said:


> My 87 Caddy
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones

there is my 4 door


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Looking good!


----------



## sixtreywit4

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderdan

Nothing wrong with a 4 door impala no post


----------



## chevyguy97

Well after looking at all these great 4 doors, i have desided that there is nothing wrong with a 4 door. i have always wanted a 64 impala 2 door hardtop, BUT getting one right now is not on my todo list, i don't really have the money caues i got's kids and a wife and a house and almost $4 a gal gas, lol--- but i did come across one clean ass 4 door hard top, the paint looked good, it ran pretty good and the price was right, SO i jumped onit. 










i added the 20" wheels for now, tring to get some 22"s soon, and i added an orange pin stripe between the colors
At this time im putting in a 327 and rewiring the whole car, so soon i should have this puppy back out onto the road crusing the streets.









This is how the car looked acouple of weeks ago, i do have the new motor init and almost done with the wiring.


----------



## BrandonS

I don't mind having a 4 door, but if i saw a 6 door pull up I'd talk shit and make sure they knew they weren't welcome.


----------



## Don Dueces

They look the best with no post


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

parts cars


----------



## 1965impala

i got a 73 impala 2dr and a 65 impala 4dr sedan and it really comes down to what u like let the haters hate every type of styles look when fixed good 2dr 4dr sedan 2dr 4dr hardtop the ss or wagon youll see them all in a good carshow


----------



## 63~4door

I've always loved the early Impalas...weather it's a 2 door or 4 door 60 or 64. My first was a 63 4 door...sold it and bought a 64 2 door that needed waaay to much work. Sold it and bought this one owner 16k original miles 63 for a grand more than what I sold the 64 for. Do I think 2 doors are more appealing? Most certainly...but in the end i'm just out to cruise and enjoy the ride!! I'm also from SC! We roll 4 doors down here...lol helps cause i'm tall and lazy also  . I like them all from traditional hotrods to ratrods and lowriders..whatever makes ya happy..roll it!! If i was to put wires on my ride would it make me look like a poser?? haha 
:loco:


----------



## slangin cardboard

No,anybody see that show my ride rules?
That dude with the 63 4Dr from blvd.aces cc. (I think thats who he's with)his 4Dr looked dam good,hella clean.


----------



## NFA Fabrication

I appreciate both. My personal lowrider is a 64 2 dr. hdtp. I am building mine now, and am bagging it. If I was doing a 4 dr., I'd probably be juicing it. It takes a bit more cash to get a 2 dr. but if a car is put together properly, I'll like it. I'd feel a little free'er with the invasive mods on a 4 dr. build. knowing I wasn't destroying the value of a highly desirable classic. The oldschool lowrider scene is Seattle is so minimal these days, It would be a happy sight to see any 2 or 4 door Impala roll by to be honest.


----------



## 63~4door

My no post Caddy that should be back on the road again soon...


----------



## d1333x

I'm definitely a bigger fan of 2 doors than 4 doors, but i woudnlt be complaining if the price was right...
Also I feel like no one really rolls with the 4 doors, so you would be more unique with a 4 and also have more space for friends and more options speaker wise, or even if your a fan or lambo or suicide doors. 
If you have 4 doors, MAKE USE OF IT!!


----------



## Stranger69

my 2 penneys that there there part cars :yes:


----------



## LURCH63

Fuck it, I like two doors but it's starting to become slim pickings. Before you know it these cars are going to be more rare than you can even begin to realize that you might just appreciate seeing a four door, Maybe not now but eventually.


----------



## LURCH63

Ps clean car. That's the og color of my current 63 except mine was all turquoise, thinking bout going that route again


63~4door said:


> I've always loved the early Impalas...weather it's a 2 door or 4 door 60 or 64. My first was a 63 4 door...sold it and bought a 64 2 door that needed waaay to much work. Sold it and bought this one owner 16k original miles 63 for a grand more than what I sold the 64 for. Do I think 2 doors are more appealing? Most certainly...but in the end i'm just out to cruise and enjoy the ride!! I'm also from SC! We roll 4 doors down here...lol helps cause i'm tall and lazy also  . I like them all from traditional hotrods to ratrods and lowriders..whatever makes ya happy..roll it!! If i was to put wires on my ride would it make me look like a poser?? haha
> :loco:


----------



## LURCH63

d1333x said:


> I'm definitely a bigger fan of 2 doors than 4 doors, but i woudnlt be complaining if the price was right...
> Also I feel like no one really rolls with the 4 doors, so you would be more unique with a 4 and also have more space for friends and more options speaker wise, or even if your a fan or Lambo or suicide Doors.
> If you have 4 doors, MAKE USE OF IT!!


:facepalm:


----------



## 2lo4u

wer im from u dont see many lowlowz rolln .. so 2 door or 4 door ... i like them all .. i had a 2door impala witch i loved ...but sum things came up and had to sell her ... !! then i got this 88 chevy caprice ... u dont see many 4door boxs !! jus thot it wud be different !!


----------



## neutryal7

im not hatin. i like the space. those wit kids understand that


----------



## neutryal7

cant fit 4 bad bitches and a car seat to easy in a 2 door haha:biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

...dont know why my post automatically uploaded a few of my other rides??? lol, that was weird, and not intentional. Craaazy.


----------



## ss63panic

brian84corvette said:


> I dont hate 4 door cars anymore.....
> since I own one now
> lol
> 
> realley its a time honored tradition.
> cool cars are 2 door verts or ht. with no post.
> they usualy have the most "status" of the other line of the same.
> 
> like a 2 door 64 chevy byscane will have a post.
> a 2 door 64 chevy impala will not have a post.
> impala = more desire / respect / envy
> 
> id build either one if I could get my hands on one
> but now adays old cars are becoming more and more hard to find
> so we are going to have to start building what every we can come up with - 4 doors / waggons / post cars ... ext...




The windows are generally have a nicer shape all around. Look at all the 60s impala and comparing the back windows of 4dr and 2drs.


----------



## rIdaho




----------



## 63~4door




----------



## 63~4door

4 doors and bolts ons...what more could you possibly ask for? lol  :finger: :biggrin:


----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## dogbonekustoms

^^^both are really clean, the Classics really fit those Impalas well, would be cool to see more with them. They need centers tho ;D
The g-body is rather amazing, i had no idea they made those. Thumbs up.


----------



## 63~4door

dogbonekustoms said:


> ^^^both are really clean, the Classics really fit those Impalas well, would be cool to see more with them. They need centers tho ;D
> The g-body is rather amazing, i had no idea they made those. Thumbs up.


Yeah i'm in the process of getting new pans...are the pans universal??


----------



## dogbonekustoms

if you mean the caps i have no idea. But you can call TruSpokes, or ask on the main forum i guess.


----------



## LURCH63

63~4door said:


> 4 doors and bolts ons...what more could you possibly ask for? lol  :finger: :biggrin:


Car looks good! Have u considered using 59 impala spinners on those wheels?


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Car looks good! Have u considered using 59 impala spinners on those wheels?


Those would look great!


----------



## chicano208

slangin cardboard said:


> Now thats a cleen lookin 4 dr


That is clean lookin good


----------



## rIdaho




----------



## Chucks




----------



## 509Rider

Chucks said:


>


Very nice, this 4 door is accepted by the Lowrider community


----------



## 63~4door

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Car looks good! Have u considered using 59 impala spinners on those
> wheels?


If you know where some are on the cheap...maybe?:h5:


----------



## warning

63~4door said:


> If you know where some are on the cheap...maybe?:h5:


What kinda bolt ons are they? If i remember right LA wires had bolt on pans and roadsters had a different pan. Theres more info in the tru spokes thread in the wheel section


----------



## 63~4door

warning said:


> What kinda bolt ons are they? If i remember right LA wires had bolt on pans and roadsters had a different pan. Theres more info in the tru spokes thread in the wheel section



I'm not 100% sure what they are but I ended up getting pans and spinners from McLean. Should be here Tuesday


----------



## LURCH63

63~4door said:


> If you know where some are on the cheap...maybe?:h5:


Cheapest in price on almost everything. I buy most of my 63s parts here-http://www.truckandcarshop.com/58-72car/c58_049.html


----------



## Chester

My '63 sport sedan


----------



## Lex Luna

*4 Door Lolows*

Some manufacturers did not make all the cars in a 4 door, wagon and convertible version. The Impala is one of the few cars if not the only to cover all these divisions, only in certain years. I do not like 4 door lowriders unless there is no 2 door version of that year. 1995 caprice imapala, all you can get its either a sedan or a wagon, if you trick this cars out they are fine, same with fleetwoods roadmasters and olds wagon, some take an extra step and convert this models into coupes which make the a lot nicer. But some people just go out there and get whatever to make them lowriders.


----------



## maddog1949

i like them all


----------



## 63~4door

Chester said:


> My '63 sport sedan


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Bauer

on behalf of lowriding, i just want to say thank you for preserving all the parts cars out there.


----------



## LURCH63

Lex Luna said:


> Some manufacturers did not make all the cars in a 4 door, wagon and convertible version. The Impala is one of the few cars if not the only to cover all these divisions, only in certain years. I do not like 4 door lowriders unless there is no 2 door version of that year. 1995 caprice imapala, all you can get its either a sedan or a wagon, if you trick this cars out they are fine, same with fleetwoods roadmasters and olds wagon, some take an extra step and convert this models into coupes which make the a lot nicer. But some people just go out there and get whatever to make them lowriders.


Stfu


----------



## ALPAq

TTT for 4 door


----------



## golower

*93 fleet*

4 doors r cool.


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Love my 4 door!


----------



## KDUB11




----------



## ss63panic

KDUB11 said:


>




Harbor freight jack stands. :bowrofl:


----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## low4life68lac

1sick2kacr said:


> View attachment 532341
> 
> 
> Love my 4 door!


Nice


----------



## 48rag

Back in 1979 my first ride was a rare 1972 impala no post 4 door skirted down tru spokes 5'20 lifted front and back shave the read door handles the gente use to give shit about it been a familie car . I guess it wasn 't that bad cause some out there liked that I was STOLEN !! I guess it was for the better cauls my very next ride is beloved 62,(2 - door ) impala tha Lowrider in as of today .


----------



## regallowlow187

its either 2 door or 5 door for me 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## regallowlow187

TTT for tryin to hide that 4th door....... 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OMAR TRECE

48rag said:


> Back in 1979 my first ride was a rare 1972 impala no post 4 door skirted down tru spokes 5'20 lifted front and back shave the read door handles the gente use to give shit about it been a familie car . I guess it wasn 't that bad cause some out there liked that I was STOLEN !! I guess it was for the better cauls my very next ride is beloved 62,(2 - door ) impala tha Lowrider in as of today .


cool story now STFU AND GET OUT


----------



## 48rag

OMAR TRECE said:


> cool story now STFU AND GET OUT


Who's talking to you idiot


----------



## fleetmstr48wssj

4door bomba


----------



## ALPAq

regallowlow187 said:


> TTT for tryin to hide that 4th door.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thanks :roflmao:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

haha..that was kool


----------



## scrape'n-by

its absolute opinion and preference...i love both and thanks to all the manufactures for doing both so we have the extra parts to use..


----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## 440sled

I've seen this Lincoln around town.


----------



## 440sled

My 4 door...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## lucky1101

my 4 door 65 Bel Air


----------



## southside95

MY 4 DOORS


----------



## southside95




----------



## dogbonekustoms

SyckCutty said:


>


58 & 59 Edsels were beautiful cars, in every body style available, the 60 not so much. Wondr why they failed miserably.


----------



## 48rag

440sled said:


> My 4 door...


Great four door


----------



## 66since96

I love my four door!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

big C said:


> Gets respect wherever it goes homie ive burnt the streets up from ga to tx in this thing and believe me i have got just as much respect in it as i have in my 64 2dr


this bitch does get repsect... shit, its cleaner than a lot of the 2 door Impalas here is town... to include mine...


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

big C said:


> Gets respect wherever it goes homie ive burnt the streets up from ga to tx in this thing and believe me i have got just as much respect in it as i have in my 64 2dr


:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

RALPH_DOGG said:


> this bitch does get repsect... shit, its cleaner than a lot of the 2 door Impalas here is town... to include mine...


:yes:



~CAROL CITY~ said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks homie its my brothers car but I did the restore on it and let me tell you it was a bitch. Hard to find parts for and not a cheap car to restore everything is 2 or 3 times as expensive as an impala.


----------



## big C

66since96 said:


> I love my four door!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

big C said:


> :yes:
> 
> Thanks homie its my brothers car but I did the restore on it and let me tell you it was a bitch. Hard to find parts for and not a cheap car to restore everything is 2 or 3 times as expensive as an impala.


From what I can see you did a good job


----------



## 1sick2kacr

big C said:


> :yes:
> 
> Thanks homie its my brothers car but I did the restore on it and let me tell you it was a bitch. Hard to find parts for and not a cheap car to restore everything is 2 or 3 times as expensive as an impala.


No kidding.....let me guess....like $1200 for all the weather stripping and window seals? Went through all the same bs with my no post 61 caddy.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Save a four door. A 2 door will need them in 10-15 years. :h5:


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Ron Burgundy said:


> Save a four door. A 2 door will need them in 10-15 years. :h5:


Didn't know they made 2 door big bodies????


----------



## Llerenas1960s

I RATHER SEE A 4 DOOR OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER IN A LINE ALONG WITH OTHER LOWRIDERS THEN ANY OF THESE NEW 4 DOORS ON BIG RIMS


----------



## regallowlow187

No 





SHOWLOW 68 said:


> I RATHER SEE A 4 DOOR OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER IN A LINE ALONG WITH OTHER LOWRIDERS THEN ANY OF THESE NEW 4 DOORS ON BIG RIMS


----------



## Llerenas1960s

regallowlow187 said:


> No


:facepalmhio really


----------



## Llerenas1960s

theres plenty of nice four doors


----------



## regallowlow187

says the guy from colorado :roflmao:




SHOWLOW 68 said:


> :facepalmhio really


----------



## Llerenas1960s

regallowlow187 said:


> says the guy from colorado :roflmao:


ha dont under estimate CO we got some clean rides out this way come check it out sometime STRONG CHICANO CULTURE TOO


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Theres a topic on regional lowriders look for the topic colorado rides past and present


----------



## jrspells

Its some nice 4 doors here


----------



## 48rag




----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## Lil Razo

I got a four 61 no post and peopletryin give me shit about soi been looking for two door 61s and they all been eithertrash or too much work some even made mine look like a show car but fuck it you seen a two door everything got to change it up and keep on bein different and creative


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Dude, fordor hardtops are proper nice. Gotta learn to dont give half shit what others say.
Btw, the wheels on that 63 are real ugly.


----------



## 509Rider

TTT for them parts cars


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA




----------



## Schidek

66since96 said:


> I love my four door!


Beautiful!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## Sweeney

i love 4 doors


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

leo said:


>


*Bombs are the only 4doors I like~1954 & below**~ Everything else is*:barf:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

SALVADO 67 said:


> theres plenty of nice four doors
> View attachment 566847


:thumbsup:


----------



## ss63panic

SyckCutty said:


>


Not to be rude but a 4 door impala is worth no money, this would be the only way I would own a 4 door impala, just my opinion


----------



## Sweeney

i didnt think it was about whos car was worth more $$$$ i thought it was about the time effort and $$$ pumped into a low low thats what counts?

i may be new and i may be wrong but i was just under the impression it was never about what cars were worth more $$$ but about the culture and passion that we all share for our vehilces

and truth be told i dont like the back of the roof on the 2 door 64s how it kinks i like the smooth flow of the 4 doors roof well thats my 2c


----------



## kreeperz

ss63panic said:


> Not to be rude but a 4 door impala is worth no money, this would be the only way I would own a 4 door impala,
> 
> haha dude stupid and what a juiced 2 door w/cut suspention is??? its not about the money fool....you dont see ****** runnin around sayin "My shit worth more than yours" A fully restored OG impala is where the $$ at. ...


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## kreeperz

seen that one n tha CHI for sale i think


----------



## Kiloz

Rags_87Caddy said:


> :thumbsup:



:fool2:


----------



## Kiloz

DJ Englewood said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Kiloz said:


> :fool2:


Yep, i usually never do this kinda comments but.....shes damned HOT!


----------



## 63~4door

*TTT for 4 doors!!*


----------



## dogbonekustoms

DJ Englewood said:


>


Proper clean mofo. Love the clear lenses, they are a perfect match to the white paintjob :thumbsup:


----------



## NFA Fabrication

DJ Englewood said:


>


Car's not bad, but clear lenses belong on civics with 2' tall wings.


----------



## SyckCutty

fo do burnout


----------



## ENCINAS

CARLOS VILLANUEVA said:


> View attachment 571521


Nice looking ride Carlos


----------



## untouchable-lac

Here is my 63 4 Dr hardtop (no post) i almost sold it but i had so many people wanting this i decided to keep it


----------



## untouchable-lac

New paint coming soon


----------



## 63~4door

*TTT for 4 doors (on each side) *


----------



## rIdaho

I noticed that most 4-door haters got into lowriding through mainstream media, not through lifestyle....could be wrong, but just an observation. I remember seeing all kind of shit built into lowriders throughout the 80's and early 90's down in Cali as a kid. The creativity and hard labor shown through clean restoration and/or customization of a ride is what inspired me to lowriding. Its crazy how some people try to bring that Hitler mentality to the game by saying everything has to be the same. Nice to see some people are still able to not give a fuck about haters and follow their vision. So TTT to the blood, sweat, and time invested classic low-low!


----------



## playboi13

4 doors are some of my favorite lowriders. A 38-39 master deluxe and the 93-96 fleetwood brougham.


----------



## untouchable-lac

Very well put ridaho


----------



## untouchable-lac

I use to have 3 4 doors ...2 fleetwoods and 1 63


----------



## regallowlow187

doesnt matter lowrider, hot rod, classic, etc, most four doors are just not desirable regardless..... only afew are worth the time, money, effort, blood, sweat whatever the fuck you wanna say, reality is most do not like 4 doors end of topic


----------



## 440sled




----------



## Llerenas1960s

Parts cars


----------



## rIdaho

Some people just don't give a fuck. They just straight up restore a shit load of rides, and every now and then its a 4-door and lowridin' is their lifestyle, so that ride might end up juiced. Maybe because they're trying to get acquainted with a particular year impala before graduating to the next thing up?


----------



## rIdaho

...just sayin'.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Who says whats worth my time and my blood etc...? 
Reality is most people dont want 4 doors cause theyre afraid what the next guy will think/say.
Same reason because everybody wants an impala. Anything can look kool layin and with some tricks.


----------



## rIdaho

:yes:


dogbonekustoms said:


> Who says whats worth my time and my blood etc...?
> Reality is most people dont want 4 doors cause theyre afraid what the next guy will think/say.
> Same reason because everybody wants an impala. Anything can look kool layin and with some tricks.


 ...which proves that some guys will spend blood, sweat, money,and time only to impress another man!:sprint:....lol. Opposed to the majority who just straight up enjoy lowridin' and follow they're creative vision. And I say "majority" because a topic over 4,000 posts prove that this is not "end of topic" or the few haters that multi-negative post here as if they're some kind of representative for the lowrider community but yet clearly don't have the understanding of lowrider roots, such as individualism. :biggrin:


----------



## grounded

some of you guy have to understand that when lowriding was starting out we slapped wheels on what ever we could just to be out there to cruise the streets 2 doors 4 doors vans trucks


----------



## rIdaho

grounded said:


> some of you guy have to understand that when lowriding was starting out we slapped wheels on what ever we could just to be out there to cruise the streets 2 doors 4 doors vans trucks


 :yes:...real O.G.'s cruise 2 their own beat!


----------



## Lil Razo

Truu you look like a straight bitch if you worried about what another man thinks of your ride


----------



## steeko

rIdaho said:


> :yes: ...which proves that some guys will spend blood, sweat, money,and time only to impress another man!:sprint:....lol. Opposed to the majority who just straight up enjoy lowridin' and follow they're creative vision. And I say "majority" because a topic over 4,000 posts prove that this is not "end of topic" or the few haters that multi-negative post here as if they're some kind of representative for the lowrider community but yet clearly don't have the understanding of lowrider roots, such as individualism. :biggrin:


Voted for best quote on LIL !!!


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA

*1961 Chevy Bel Air 4 Door Sedan  *


----------



## CokeZero

4 doors for more whores.


----------



## DanielDucati

:h5:


rIdaho said:


> :yes: ...which proves that some guys will spend blood, sweat, money,and time only to impress another man!:sprint:....lol. Opposed to the majority who just straight up enjoy lowridin' and follow they're creative vision. And I say "majority" because a topic over 4,000 posts prove that this is not "end of topic" or the few haters that multi-negative post here as if they're some kind of representative for the lowrider community but yet clearly don't have the understanding of lowrider roots, such as individualism. :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS

CokeZero said:


> 4 doors for more whores.


Heh heh....


----------



## Caballo

Building lowriders that only impress yourself is fine. However, some people are more realistic and know they may need to sell it one day.


----------



## Lil Razo

Gypsy rose was built to be sold?i wonder if el rey will be sold


----------



## debo67ss

Lil Razo said:


> Gypsy rose was built to be sold?i wonder if el rey will be sold


Any car will be sold for the right price..just saying


----------



## Lil Razo

TRUU^


----------



## jdfx1

It's funny when u see These 4 doors posted for 15-20k it's just not gonna happen just like to build something that will hold value never know what may happen could get in a bind and have to dump it


----------



## jdfx1

Not hating there is some clean cars just my opinion


----------



## Lil Razo

I know i can fix my four door and not get shit for it but i wanted it cause ive seen a two door everything two door will always sell because itsmore popular it just trips me out how impala sedans are so hated but people will bust nuts over sedan Lincolns amd Cadillacs


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Lil Razo said:


> I know i can fix my four door and not get shit for it but i wanted it cause ive seen a two door everything two door will always sell because itsmore popular it just trips me out how impala sedans are so hated but people will bust nuts over sedan Lincolns amd Cadillacs


True :thumbsup:


----------



## Schidek

Good Old Allegheny County Jail! I think that's my old room!


----------



## big C

Thinking of buying this one for my sons first car. I think it will be a good starter car for him to learn on what you guys think?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

get the 65


----------



## big C

64 CRAWLING said:


> get the 65


Hey that 65 is a true ss car and all the interior is still in it. But naw I can get that 64 cheap I mean real cheap plus I got a 4 and my brother has 4. So I think it be cool for my son to have one as well.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:h5:


----------



## jdc68chevy

Homie theres 2 door impalas with 15-20k plus in them that cant sale , when you cut any car your taking a gamble on loseing . You build for the love of it & not for profit unless your a shop & and you get paid to build cars , very few ever really get back $$$$ that they put in a build & very very few make a profit when they get rid of them remember JAPANs not buying our low lows no more & most of the 1s they bought there trying to sale them back too us . just get your self a copy japans LRM mags there use to be plenty in there up for grabs .


----------



## DanielDucati

yes it would make a nice first for him.....:thumbsup:....good way to get him to start wrenching.....


big C said:


> Thinking of buying this one for my sons first car. I think it will be a good starter car for him to learn on what you guys think?


----------



## Schidek

big C said:


> Thinking of buying this one for my sons first car. I think it will be a good starter car for him to learn on what you guys think?


You'd go down as one of the coolest Pops in the book of "Cool ass Pop's" :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy boyz

Im looking for a 64 impala 4 door sedan parts car here in florida if anyone knows of one let me know thanx


----------



## krownvik92




----------



## Onecoolgringo

Bombs or suicide four doors are the only 4 door cars that I like. Might as well get a minivan other wise


----------



## SyckCutty




----------



## Hydrohype

90-92 will always be my fav 4 door... It's a personal thing I have with the line's of these car's... I like 2 door big body's 
only because of the novelty... these fuckers right hear just drip with elegant gangsterism!


----------



## KAKALAK

I wouldn't get him a 4 Dr..... he's young and want to one day pick up chicks. Get him a 2 Dr something .... my. 02 
Or better yet ask your son if he would like a 4 Dr or coupe. I know my dad went car shopping and got a 62 Cadillac fleetwood and I was highly dissappointed. I guess I'd drive it cause its a Cadillac but that'd be it


big C said:


> Thinking of buying this one for my sons first car. I think it will be a good starter car for him to learn on what you guys think?


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lil Razo said:


> I know i can fix my four door and not get shit for it but i wanted it cause ive seen a two door everything two door will always sell because itsmore popular it just trips me out how impala sedans are so hated but people will bust nuts over sedan Lincolns amd Cadillacs


Lol. I have two 4 doors. A Lincoln. And a cutty. I have a wife and 2 kids and to me low riding isn't about impressing other dudes.......it's about having a good time with my wife and kids and cruising. My kids are so comfortable in the Lincoln and the can deal with the cutty......I had a 87 cutlass supreme and the baby seat didn't fit so well so I sold it. A couple of years later I got my Lincoln. That's just my honest thoughts on 2 doors. Not for me and my family......they look fly but not for me...... TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

big C said:


> Thinking of buying this one for my sons first car. I think it will be a good starter car for him to learn on what you guys think?


He will love it. Shit I would. Lol.


----------



## SyckCutty

KAKALAK said:


> I wouldn't get him a 4 Dr..... he's young and want to one day pick up chicks. Get him a 2 Dr something .... my. 02
> Or better yet ask your son if he would like a 4 Dr or coupe. I know my dad went car shopping and got a 62 Cadillac fleetwood and I was highly dissappointed. I guess I'd drive it cause its a Cadillac but that'd be it


More girls will have an easier time getting in the car if it has 4 doors


----------



## Courage

KAKALAK said:


> I wouldn't get him a 4 Dr..... he's young and want to one day pick up chicks. Get him a 2 Dr something .... my. 02
> Or better yet ask your son if he would like a 4 Dr or coupe. I know my dad went car shopping and got a 62 Cadillac fleetwood and I was highly dissappointed. I guess I'd drive it cause its a Cadillac but that'd be it


 lmao vato aint no chick giving 2 fucks if it's a 4 Door or not, most of the time they'll be amazed just by the year (If you're in a classic year). Regardless I prefer 4 Doors because easier 2 get people in the back seat. Even then majority of people today who aren't actually into it usually only give a fuck about rim size. If he's rolling in a classic he'll pick up chicks even if it's a Biscayne. 


Finding classics are getting harder 2 find (Strangly they are laying on side of the roads all over in barren areas in the middle of the country, just rotting). I drive a 1960 Bel-Air 4 Door, and I only seen One other 60, and it's laying in a yard never to be sold because it was used in a homicide and this whole thing between the police and the shop owner (whole notha story). I've HEARD never seen that there was another 60 Chevy some where on the eastside of Fresno (Impala though). The only place I've seen loads of these cars is Turners. 

Lowriding is changing and is approaching the threshhold were Classics won't be applicable.


----------



## Chicago-n

Courage said:


> lmao vato aint no chick giving 2 fucks if it's a 4 Door or not, most of the time they'll be amazed just by the year (If you're in a classic year). Regardless I prefer 4 Doors because easier 2 get people in the back seat. Even then majority of people today who aren't actually into it usually only give a fuck about rim size. If he's rolling in a classic he'll pick up chicks even if it's a Biscayne.
> lol.


Only people that give two shits about it being 4 door or 2 door are fat lowrider guys.

Like you said, a female just sees a classic car and she's amazed by it.

Any layman does.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Pull up in an old ragtop they will know the difference


----------



## Chicago-n

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Pull up in an old ragtop they will know the difference


Right. Just like they will know the difference between chinas and daytons
You give people too much credit.


----------



## IMPALA863

4 doors look good on newer cars /topic


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Chicago-n said:


> Right. Just like they will know the difference between chinas and daytons
> You give people too much credit.


They wont know the difference between chinas and Ds but an old school 4 door and a convertible old school come on bro


----------



## IMPALA863

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They wont know the difference between chinas and Ds but an old school 4 door and a convertible old school come on bro


fool riding ina 4 door thinking its a convertable :inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Chi-CAGON!


----------



## Marty McFly

Sounds like a budget issue thread


----------



## Chicago-n

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Chi-CAGON!


ASS-LAN


----------



## Chicago-n

MOSTHATED CC said:


> They wont know the difference between chinas and Ds but an old school 4 door and a convertible old school come on bro


What does the fact of being a convertible have to do with a four door?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Chicago-n said:


> What does the fact of being a convertible have to do with a four door?


Ask Marty McFly! :rimshot:


----------



## Courage

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Pull up in an old ragtop they will know the difference


 Wasn't there a thread awhile back making fun of people calling every old school car a "Six foe" :rofl: You pull up a 2 door up next to a 4 Door and they'll probably know the difference and probably more then likely not give a fuck or even think about it. Never mind people getting the years wrong on a daily basis, you ask em what they think a hard top means, they'll probably say it's the one that's not a convertable.

and you know some of these guys who put a ton of wieght into it probably think girls havin convos like this

Girl One: Yo Sad Girl I heard that vato in the 4 door asked u out?

Sad Girl: I Know that joto got the nerve asking me when all he gots iz a 4 door, he can shove that extra set of doors up his ass



In the end who gives a shit, long as the ride is done proper its gonna garner respect, if that wasn't true then all those riders I see using more modern cars would be laughed at instead of getting there proper respect.


----------



## Chicago-n

Courage said:


> Wasn't there a thread awhile back making fun of people calling every old school car a "Six foe" :rofl: You pull up a 2 door up next to a 4 Door and they'll probably know the difference and probably more then likely not give a fuck or even think about it. Never mind people getting the years wrong on a daily basis, you ask em what they think a hard top means, they'll probably say it's the one that's not a convertable.
> 
> and you know some of these guys who put a ton of wieght into it probably think girls havin convos like this
> 
> Girl One: Yo Sad Girl I heard that vato in the 4 door asked u out?
> 
> Sad Girl: I Know that joto got the nerve asking me when all he gots iz a 4 door, he can shove that extra set of doors up his ass
> 
> 
> 
> In the end who gives a shit, long as the ride is done proper its gonna garner respect, if that wasn't true then all those riders I see using more modern cars would be laughed at instead of getting there proper respect.


:thumbsup:
Only other lowrider elitist bitch about this petty crap.

I had people ask me if my big body fleetwood was some 70s car
Like wtf.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Chicago-n said:


> What does the fact of being a convertible have to do with a four door?


Nothing just sayin people will notice then. Im not hating if your happy with a four door get your grind on Im sure we will see more with the 2 doors becoming more rare and harder to obtain.


----------



## Chicago-n

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Nothing just sayin people will notice then. Im not hating if your happy with a four door get your grind on Im sure we will see more with the 2 doors becoming more rare and harder to obtain.


Yes. And they'll also notice a difference between blue and red cars.


----------



## Marty McFly

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Ask Marty McFly! :rimshot:


:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

I got 4 kids and got a 2 door coupe. I wouldn't have it any other way. Its not that hard to push the seat forward. 
Besides realistically....a typical female doesn't give 2 shits about your car as long as its not embarrassing to be seen in. Now a chick into cars knows the difference between a 2 door & 4 door. There is no contest. 
But its your car ... ride what you like.


Courage said:


> lmao vato aint no chick giving 2 fucks if it's a 4 Door or not, most of the time they'll be amazed just by the year (If you're in a classic year). Regardless I prefer 4 Doors because easier 2 get people in the back seat. Even then majority of people today who aren't actually into it usually only give a fuck about rim size. If he's rolling in a classic he'll pick up chicks even if it's a Biscayne.
> 
> 
> Finding classics are getting harder 2 find (Strangly they are laying on side of the roads all over in barren areas in the middle of the country, just rotting). I drive a 1960 Bel-Air 4 Door, and I only seen One other 60, and it's laying in a yard never to be sold because it was used in a homicide and this whole thing between the police and the shop owner (whole notha story). I've HEARD never seen that there was another 60 Chevy some where on the eastside of Fresno (Impala though). The only place I've seen loads of these cars is Turners.
> 
> Lowriding is changing and is approaching the threshhold were Classics won't be applicable.


----------



## Courage

KAKALAK said:


> I got 4 kids and got a 2 door coupe. I wouldn't have it any other way. Its not that hard to push the seat forward.
> Besides realistically....a typical female doesn't give 2 shits about your car as long as its not embarrassing to be seen in. Now a chick into cars knows the difference between a 2 door & 4 door. There is no contest.
> But its your car ... ride what you like.


 Pushing the seat forward not hard, people getting in, christ you'd think it was a puzzle, regardless When it comes to cars 2 vs 4 door is like the lowest thing on the list, majority of people I know it's always about the engine. 


Edit: Scratch that, you know thinking about it peoples always talk about rims, my god. From some of the rides i've seen RIMS is the only thing people seem to care about. Motherfuckers might have this beat up piece of shit from the 90s and never put any money into fixing it up, but you know they'll have some type of fucked up Chromed out big ass rim on the motherfucker. least with lowriders I Know they know it's about everything and not 1 thing.


----------



## boodro

Fo sho my 80 coupe looks raggedy as fuck right now but most people respect it cuz they see its a classic lowrider project they see the potential they say "that shits clean" as I bounce by them in my ride


----------



## boodro

My caddy as of now I just bought it three weeks ago and it runs gonna take my time and do it right and enjoy every moment fuck the ps3 games for now its all about my low low


----------



## Charger_on_22's

Chicago-n said:


> Only people that give two shits about it being 4 door or 2 door are fat lowrider guys.
> 
> Like you said, a female just sees a classic car and she's amazed by it.
> 
> Any layman does.


LMAO! I hate those fat fucking lowrider divas!


----------



## 70monte805

Charger_on_22's said:


> LMAO! I hate those fat fucking lowrider divas!


 That's not very nice to say to someone my brother, I heard you have a seed with a white devil so that makes you an uncle tom by default. So no black card for you to use anymore if true my brother.

You need a STRONG BLACK WOMAN ON YOUR SIDE, A STRONG BLACK WOMAN MADE YOU. The white devil is here to corrupt you.

The BLACK woman MUST submit to her BLACK husband. And Caucgress MUST pass a law ALLOWING BLACK polygamy. WHITE devils should BE sterilized. I have 17 SEEDS by 14 beautiful BLACK women and THEY should RAISE my children WHILE I am busy FIGHTING the revolution on forums AND JEWtube. Mickey Mouse was BLACK. Knowledge is POWER


----------



## Courage

70monte805 said:


> That's not very nice to say to someone my brother, I heard you have a seed with a white devil so that makes you an uncle tom by default. So no black card for you to use anymore if true my brother.
> 
> You need a STRONG BLACK WOMAN ON YOUR SIDE, A STRONG BLACK WOMAN MADE YOU. The white devil is here to corrupt you.
> 
> The BLACK woman MUST submit to her BLACK husband. And Caucgress MUST pass a law ALLOWING BLACK polygamy. WHITE devils should BE sterilized. I have 17 SEEDS by 14 beautiful BLACK women and THEY should RAISE my children WHILE I am busy FIGHTING the revolution on forums AND JEWtube. Mickey Mouse was BLACK. Knowledge is POWER



LMAO THAT MICKEY MOUSE WAS BLACK LINE HAD ME ROLLIN


----------



## JOVEN619

Personally, I wouldnt put $15 G's in a $5 G car thats bad business. Recouping investment is a priority to me, but .... My opinion means nothing. If your 4door makes you happy build it and drive the crap out of it.


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## 309whiteboy

rIdaho said:


> :yes: ...which proves that some guys will spend blood, sweat, money,and time only to impress another man!:sprint:....lol. Opposed to the majority who just straight up enjoy lowridin' and follow they're creative vision. And I say "majority" because a topic over 4,000 posts prove that this is not "end of topic" or the few haters that multi-negative post here as if they're some kind of representative for the lowrider community but yet clearly don't have the understanding of lowrider roots, such as individualism. :biggrin:


 yousa beast! I have a 64 4 door hard top. for one, its all I can afford due to the fact I am supporting my wife through medical school and paying for literally everything that keeps us alive until further notice. also im not ballin like a nut sack like some of these other "ballers" on here that would rather walk than drive a 4 door. another point is that my 64 4 door was given to me by my father when I got baptized so it has more sentimental value than some douche bags opinion that doesn't matter any more to me than a fucking cum rag. people that care about what other people think about their vehicle are weak minded and insecure. fuck what they have to say. the only thing that matters to me is my God, my wife, daughter and family and my word in that order. I like my shit, my wife likes my shit and my daughter absolutely LOVES my shit. fuck my 4 door? ha! no homie, fuck you!


----------



## 1964dippin

Ttt,well sed primo,


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

most people build four doors because they're poor


----------



## woeone23

Chicago-n said:


> What does the fact of being a convertible have to do with a four door?





Careful now buddy you might hurt this guys feelings..lol


----------



## 309whiteboy

MAKIN MONEY said:


> most people build four doors because they're poor


 the quotes you put on here show how shallow and weak minded you are. were you born into money? the sad things about people like you are that you have never understood nor will you ever understand what really matters in life. im not poor. money is tight but not poor but I have nothing to prove to you or anyone else trying to bring someone down. I have a very blessed life and better things to do than sit on this site all day every day and collect almost 30,000 posts. what do you do all day bro? the only time I ever see you is on here is when you have something negative to say. get your head outta your ass. and "bought not built"? what kind of honor is in that? start with nothing and you end up with something to be proud of. im glad im not you dude. there are more important things in life than what your negative ass has to say about my vehicle. :finger:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

309whiteboy said:


> the quotes you put on here show how shallow and weak minded you are. were you born into money? the sad things about people like you are that you have never understood nor will you ever understand what really matters in life. im not poor. money is tight but not poor but I have nothing to prove to you or anyone else trying to bring someone down. I have a very blessed life and better things to do than sit on this site all day every day and collect almost 30,000 posts. what do you do all day bro? the only time I ever see you is on here is when you have something negative to say. get your head outta your ass. and "bought not built"? what kind of honor is in that? start with nothing and you end up with something to be proud of. im glad im not you dude. there are more important things in life than what your negative ass has to say about my vehicle. :finger:



you seem upset


----------



## 309whiteboy

not upset. more astonished at the lack of respect you have for other people. its pathetic


----------



## 309whiteboy

but that's you man. you were probably brought up without anyone to show you how to be a decent human being. its cool though. do you man. I do me and don't give a fuck. so really we have the same mindset but act differently


----------



## 1964dippin

309W,same here,i got a blessed life,and trying to get a rider,hard earned to come up soon,ttt,money is tite , but im not poor ether,when i get to what i get , it was /will be houner,much love primo,ttt,well sed,


----------



## 1964dippin

+ fucc the haters,do u pimpin,


----------



## Lil Razo

:roflmao: get back to ot m&m


----------



## 309whiteboy

1964dippin said:


> 309W,same here,i got a blessed life,and trying to get a rider,hard earned to come up soon,ttt,money is tite , but im not poor ether,when i get to what i get , it was /will be houner,much love primo,ttt,well sed,


 right. u picking up what im laying down? dude is crazy. things are tough but you always gotta be looking forward. im more of a guy who has his proverbial glass half full rather than half empty


----------



## 309whiteboy

Lil Razo said:


> :roflmao: get back to ot m&m


 yer gay:rofl: and I aint much on Eminem. im more Motown than dr dre


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

309whiteboy said:


> not upset. more astonished at the lack of respect you have for other people. its pathetic


LMMFAO


----------



## 309whiteboy

MAKIN MONEY said:


> you seem upset


 one day grasshopper, one day......:ninja:


----------



## 1964dippin

right?309,its a traditl lowlow,its got spokes,og drose,og flava lowlow paint,but its a foe doe foe/trey?its still the same lowlow,
but some body gotta be hard core about it hateing?8/10 probly dont even have/renting/own/leaseing/borrowing a lowlow,probly just 
got spokes,hehehehe,:rofl:,rent to own the bish,payed of cnote till 2066 the year its payed off,/payed in full,lol,:wave:,:rimshot:,:biggrin:,much love 309,


----------



## DarknessWithin

MAKIN MONEY said:


> most people build four doors because they're poor


ding ding.


----------



## 309whiteboy

1964dippin said:


> right?309,its a traditl lowlow,its got spokes,og drose,og flava lowlow paint,but its a foe doe foe/trey?its still the same lowlow,
> but some body gotta be hard core about it hateing?8/10 probly dont even have/renting/own/leaseing/borrowing a lowlow,probly just
> got spokes,hehehehe,:rofl:,rent to own the bish,payed of cnote till 2066 the year its payed off,/payed in full,lol,:wave:,:rimshot:,:biggrin:,much love 309,


:roflmao::roflmao::barf::guns::buttkick:


----------



## 1964dippin

Ttt,


----------



## Lil Razo

309whiteboy said:


> yer gay:rofl: and I aint much on Eminem. im more Motown than dr dre


i was talkin bout MAKIN MONEY not you quit playin the race card


----------



## steeko

Hey, less talk and more pics.

Lowriding is about innovation and ideas, not the number of doors


----------



## 309whiteboy

Lil Razo said:


> i was talkin bout MAKIN MONEY not you quit playin the race card


 ha ha! My fault bro.


----------



## APACHERX3

TTT IM BE PARTING OUT A 1963 IMPALA 4DR. SEDAN HERE SOON..................LET ME KNOW IF THERE'S SOMETHING U GUYS NEED,DOOR INTERIOR PIECES GLASS ETC. IM IN OMAHA NEBRASKA GRACIAS


----------



## TheMechanic

Nothing wrong with 4 doors. If anything it makes cruising with the family a lot easier


----------



## 81malibuLs(wagon)

Fucc haterz thats all i roll is 4doorz 88caprice Ls 81malibu wagon also Ls


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

81malibuLs(wagon) said:


> Fucc haterz *thats all i can afford is 4doorz* 88caprice Ls 81malibu wagon also Ls


well said


----------



## Hydrohype

It's all just a matter of choice. I have loved 58 thru 64 wagons since forever.. and lately a 63 impala 4 door is looking better and better to me... I bet cleaning the back window is much easier, and having sex in the back seat would be much less cramped in a 4 door... To me 90 fleetwoods are baddest 4 door car's a person could ever lowride...
No disrespect, But 4 door big body's dont got half the class or sexy elegance than a gangster ass 90 4 door.

65-76 impala's and caprice 4 doors look kind of funny to me. the lines look to much like a 
(vacuum cleaner salesmen mobile) But the bottom line, Most everything looks better SLAMMED!


----------



## Chicago-n

Big bodies classier than 90 box


----------



## divine69impala

TheMechanic said:


> Nothing wrong with 4 doors. If anything it makes cruising with the family a lot easier
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MumYNjh.jpg[/IMG
> why do most people save the rear door handles if there is nothing wrong with four doors. I say shave all or nothing. It seems as if they shave the rear to make it less noticable its a four door.


----------



## Lil Razo

Yes as much as i love my 4 door i hate when people shave the back door handles im goin to suicide mine but at least im not tryin to pretend but to each his own its they're car so fuck it


----------



## juangotti

DarknessWithin said:


> ding ding.


BWAHAHA Fucken Chris. Im a poor bastard too


----------



## Lil Razo

juangotti said:


> BWAHAHA Fucken Chris. Im a poor bastard too


Fuck the both of yous lol jk


----------



## TheMechanic

divine69impala said:


> TheMechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with 4 doors. If anything it makes cruising with the family a lot easier
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MumYNjh.jpg[/IMG
> why do most people save the rear door handles if there is nothing wrong with four doors. I say shave all or nothing. It seems as if they shave the rear to make it less noticable its a four door.[/QUOTE]
> 
> That's how I bought it. Previous owner did it. I been trying to find some clean doors for the low so I can have handles again.
Click to expand...


----------



## 81malibuLs(wagon)

MAKIN MONEY said:


> well said


No thats all i roll home boy i throw two ddors away dont getvit twisted


----------



## APACHERX3

APACHERX3 said:


> TTT IM BE PARTING OUT A 1963 IMPALA 4DR. SEDAN HERE SOON..................LET ME KNOW IF THERE'S SOMETHING U GUYS NEED,DOOR INTERIOR PIECES GLASS ETC. IM IN OMAHA NEBRASKA GRACIAS


ttt


----------



## jdc68chevy

Any body needs outer window felts for a 4 door 77-92 caddie I got some very clean 1s for the front driver & passengers side 50.00 shipped text me for pics 404-509-3268.


----------



## 64ordones

my 64 4 DOOR


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## blackberry913

TheMechanic said:


> Nothing wrong with 4 doors. If anything it makes cruising with the family a lot easier


X2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

81malibuLs(wagon) said:


> No thats all i roll home boy i throw two ddors away dont getvit twisted


sure u do


----------



## Sweeney

4 doorz FTW


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

MOSTHATED CC said:


> sure u do


:rofl:


----------



## rc4life

TheMechanic said:


> Nothing wrong with 4 doors. If anything it makes cruising with the family a lot easier





64ordones said:


> View attachment 711129
> 
> my 64 4 DOOR



Nice parts cars


----------



## Sweeney

not sure if iv posted it but here is my 4 door


----------



## Bajito OG




----------



## dumptruk108

WHAT ALL DID YOU HAVE TO DO ON FRAME WORK TO REINFORCE THE WHOLE THING


----------



## dumptruk108

what all kinds of reinforcment did you have to do


----------



## BRADFORD

dumptruk108 said:


> what all kinds of reinforcment did you have to do


Reinforce everything!! Especially the passengers seat due to the amount of fat bitches that 4 doors attract. There like a magnet for fat hoes!!!


----------



## brn2ridelo

Not a fan of 58-76 Chevy 4doors my self to me there only parts cars you can put $10,000 into a 4door and at the end of the day its still a 4door it won't gain any value but you put same amount of money into a 2door $10,000 and you double or maybe triple its value to each is own but in my opinion a 4door impala no matter how much money and how good you may think it looks its still a 4door and worth a 4door parts car price


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

brn2ridelo said:


> Not a fan of 58-76 Chevy 4doors my self to me there only parts cars you can put $10,000 into a 4door and at the end of the day its still a 4door it won't gain any value but you put same amount of money into a 2door $10,000 and you double or maybe triple its value to each is own but in my opinion a 4door impala no matter gow much money and how good you may think it looks its still a 4door and worth a 4door parts car price



.... So? People build cars to enjoy them. Once you cut a car it isn't worth shit unless you go "all the way". By that I mean: be ready to chrome EVERYTHING under it, get all gm sheet, all oem trim, interior, and even engine. And the setup BETTER be tight. Even still, unless you're building a 58-64 Imp, it ain't worth it.


----------



## CustomMachines

BRADFORD said:


> Reinforce everything!! Especially the passengers seat due to the amount of fat bitches that 4 doors attract. There like a magnet for fat hoes!!!


:rofl:


----------



## jdc68chevy

brn2ridelo said:


> Not a fan of 58-76 Chevy 4doors my self to me there only parts cars you can put $10,000 into a 4door and at the end of the day its still a 4door it won't gain any value but you put same amount of money into a 2door $10,000 and you double or maybe triple its value to each is own but in my opinion a 4door impala no matter how much money and how good you may think it looks its still a 4door and worth a 4door parts car price


you can also put 30k into a 2 door & have a 15-20k car , when build a lowrider out of any car your pretty much killing its value !!!! Hell you got guys with 5 k trying to buy a 15k car & gets pissed off cause the owner won't take there offer.


----------



## brn2ridelo

ATM_LAunitic said:


> .... So? People build cars to enjoy them. Once you cut a car it isn't worth shit unless you go "all the way". By that I mean: be ready to chrome EVERYTHING under it, get all gm sheet, all oem trim, interior, and even engine. And the setup BETTER be tight. Even still, unless you're building a 58-64 Imp, it ain't worth it.





jdc68chevy said:


> you can also put 30k into a 2 door & have a 15-20k car , when build a lowrider out of any car your pretty much killing its value !!!! Hell you got guys with 5 k trying to buy a 15k car & gets pissed off cause the owner won't take there offer.


yea put 30k in a 4door and its sill only worth 5k maybe pushing it to 8k you its only worth the frame front clip engine and trany back lights everything else ain't worth shit can't give it away but the body and everything else on a 2door is money 
Like I said to each his own if 4doors is your thing then go for it but you seriously can't put them in the same ballpark no argument will convince me personally a 4door isn't more than a PARTS car


----------



## chaddubbs86

Waste of a good set of rims lmao


woeone23 said:


> Careful now buddy you might hurt this guys feelings..
> View attachment 667438


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

brn2ridelo said:


> yea put 30k in a 4door and its sill only worth 5k maybe pushing it to 8k you its only worth the frame front clip engine and trany back lights everything else ain't worth shit can't give it away but the body and everything else on a 2door is money
> Like I said to each his own if 4doors is your thing then go for it but you seriously can't put them in the same ballpark no argument will convince me personally a 4door isn't more than a PARTS car


Who do we look like? The 4 door love committe? I could care less how you feel about a 4 door. Drop 30k into a g body and see how much you bubble off it :nicoderm:


----------



## brn2ridelo

I could care less about a g-body or Cadillac my opinion is strictly impala


----------



## lone star

Cadillac or lincoln only. And even those look better in coupe. Anyone arguing with a four door impala owner is wasting time.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

brn2ridelo said:


> I could care less about a g-body or Cadillac my opinion is strictly impala


Ah, in that case, I'm on your side. 4 door imps(except the 61, I love 4 door 61s) looks blah imo. But would I say they're anything less than a lowrider? Nah. 



lone star said:


> Cadillac or lincoln only. And even those look better in coupe. Anyone arguing with a four door impala owner is wasting time.


x2


----------



## KERRBSS

This topic is a waste of internet real estate


----------



## Nique68

Edge 62 said:


> Well I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one rolling in a 4 dr. So all you HATERZ just keep on hating. :twak:


That's right G let em hate!


----------



## Nique68

68impalatattooman said:


> hate on that bitch........................


Looks just like the paint on my 68 impala


----------



## Nique68

81malibuLs(wagon) said:


> Fucc haterz thats all i roll is 4doorz 88caprice Ls 81malibu wagon also Ls


That's right Homie! Currensys car club cruise life coming to a scene near you got a few 4 doors reppin 63 and 68 impala


----------



## steeko

Pics of them four door's in your club?


----------



## RobLBC

I don't see anything wrong with a 4 door. As long as it is a Lowrider, that is all that matters. This is the reason why Lowriding today is so much weaker than the 80s and 90's; back then any kind of car was accepted as long as it was a Lowrider.


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

RobLBC said:


> I don't see anything wrong with a 4 door. As long as it is a Lowrider, that is all that matters. This is the reason why Lowriding today is so much weaker than the 80s and 90's; back then any kind of car was accepted as long as it was a Lowrider.


true.. true... true... and the one that been forgotten at Lowrider show are Bed Dancer.. Seem everybody into hopping now days


----------



## Caballo

RobLBC said:


> I don't see anything wrong with a 4 door. As long as it is a Lowrider, that is all that matters. This is the reason why Lowriding today is so much weaker than the 80s and 90's; back then any kind of car was accepted as long as it was a Lowrider.


Well said.


----------



## IMPALA863

Nothing wrong with 4 doors, they just make good parts cars :nicoderm:


----------



## IMPALA863

Upside down :chuck:


----------



## Nique68

I'm trying to post them but dont know how


----------



## FirmeJoe

IMPALA863 said:


> Upside down :chuck:


 dumbass


----------



## Chino619

Wadup? New to the forum and new to lowridin. I'm rolling in a 63 impala 4 door hardtop. Don't hate on the 4 door lol. Just wanted to post a pic of my ride to see what you guys think. You guys might of seen me around South San Diego I cruise on the weekends. God bless. 







[URL=http://s901.photobucket.com/user/daygo-1904/media/F1ECD27A-03CF-4137-9976-226A709FE489.jpg.html]



[URL=http://s901.photobucket.com/user/daygo-1904/media/BD4B91C2-D417-4479-882F-3298C6996451.jpg.html]



Sent from [url=http://www.autoguide.com/mobile]AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## warning

Chino619 said:


> Wadup? New to the forum and new to lowridin. I'm rolling in a 63 impala 4 door hardtop. Don't hate on the 4 door lol. Just wanted to post a pic of my ride to see what you guys think. You guys might of seen me around South San Diego I cruise on the weekends. God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s901.photobucket.com/user/daygo-1904/media/F1ECD27A-03CF-4137-9976-226A709FE489.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s901.photobucket.com/user/daygo-1904/media/BD4B91C2-D417-4479-882F-3298C6996451.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from [url=http://www.autoguide.com/mobile]AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chino619

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mexchicano

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nique68

Cruise Life Car Club


----------



## Nique68

Chino619 said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Keep riding Homie clean ass Tre :+1::+1:


----------



## Nique68

Cruise Life Car Club Central Coast California


----------



## southGAcustoms




----------



## RiddinglowCR

TTT!


----------



## Pop Top Regal

The Lincoln gets a pass, suicide doors from the factory, cool as fuck!


----------



## 86 Limited

4 door caprices get no love :tears:


----------

